# Random Pics of Your Rig



## Michael

Post random pic's of your rig (same deal as Random 7's and Random 6's thread). 

Here's mine.


----------



## Ryan

Seeing how since there's a lot of little threads like this one that withered after 3 pics, instead of hunting them all down and merging them, I'm gonna just sticky this one and we'll all start fresh! 

Post up! Let's see those rigs and gear lovelyness.


----------



## budda

the most "rig" pic i've got (not up to date):

note: it'll get updated to show: JSX stack, C7, tokai, acoustic, LP, squier. traynor has been sold.


----------



## Ryan

Sweet JSX man. I really like jammin those when I go to Sam Ash. They are capable of so many sounds hehe


----------



## Apophis

Nice rigs


----------



## budda

Ryan said:


> Sweet JSX man. I really like jammin those when I go to Sam Ash. They are capable of so many sounds hehe



that they are! and of course, i already forget how to get half of them lol. finally found a metal tone on each channel that i like, i dont need to sell it!

someone at guitarists.net wants to hear a low-gain clip, so im gonna spend some time on the ultra channel to see if i cant deliver the goods. i'd use the crunch channel (which is much better suited to it), but there's no gain knob anymore - just the pot. i adjust it with my fingers. i dont want to lose where it's set for my current sound.

lets see more rigs!


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Regor

Not 100% accurate anymore... but here it is anyways.


----------



## mnemonic

yes, i love these threads, i enjoy seeng other peoples stuff.

i'll take pics onec i have something worthy of taking pictures of haah


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

my setup for right now , im selling it all tomorrow tho.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My current rig..soon to undergo a makeover. The ESP F Baritone is being sold (any takers?) for a new draco, and the XXX is being sold (once again, any takers?) for a new "DTX"


----------



## metalfiend666




----------



## PeteyG

It'll be getting updated in a couple of weeks when I get the new cab.


----------



## Ryan

Sweet frickin rigs guys..


----------



## Michael

More picage:


----------



## Ryan

This was my rig for a couple years lol


----------



## darren

More detail here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/49089-everything-you-wanted-know-about-my-rig.html


----------



## m3ta1head

Michael, how about a high res version of that mesa boogie logo shot? That'd be a perfect wallpaper.


----------



## Michael

Damn, that JP7 looks amazing.

m3ta1head, I never saved the hi-res version of that pic's. But I'll take another one for you.


----------



## Michael

m3ta1head said:


> Michael, how about a high res version of that mesa boogie logo shot? That'd be a perfect wallpaper.



Open this in a new tab/window for a hi-res.


----------



## m3ta1head

Michael said:


> Open this in a new tab/window for a hi-res.



Thanks bro, it looks great.  +rep

edit: oh hey, grats on mvp status too!


----------



## cow 7 sig

man looking at some of the top notch gear on this site makes want to do some serious up grading lol.
heres my crap

















my lill recording rig


----------



## turmoil

the most recent shot of my gear. doesn't include my 7...nothing much to look at anyway, just a squier 7 string lol


----------



## Wolfie

^Ugh.. The ENGL cab with the casters looks like its gonna roll off and crush the guitars 
Very very nice rig tho!


----------



## turmoil

haha yeah, i never leave it like that i just had it there for the pic because i was too lazy to take them off.

but, even with the casters on it's so heavy it would more than likely never go anywhere

thanks for the comments though


----------



## Edroz

pay no attention to the stupid look on my face . the Marshall cabs in the background are just glorified wallpaper


----------



## turmoil

sweet rig man! 

how do you like those vader cabs?? i was thinking about getting a 4x12 vader cab to replace my Engl one but i've never heard one before.


----------



## Edroz

turmoil said:


> sweet rig man!
> 
> how do you like those vader cabs?? i was thinking about getting a 4x12 vader cab to replace my Engl one but i've never heard one before.



best cabs i've ever used.

come over and try them out sometime if you want, my rehearsal spot's in Prospect Park, PA .

i have a 4x12, 2x15 and 2 2x12s


----------



## turmoil

holy shit dude! i think i might have to take you up on that sometime soon!!

i'd want to bring over my P-ball to see how it sounds. i could easily bring an engl or mesa 4x12 if you'd be interested yourself in hearing those.

do you play in a group man?? if so, you play locally at all?


----------



## Wolfie

@ Edroz
Hahaha just out of curiosity.. where you looking at anything in perticular? 
Cus thats one of the most "WTF" expressions ive ever seen 

Nice vader cabs btw! I have MAJOR GAS for Vader


----------



## Edroz

Wolfie said:


> @ Edroz
> Hahaha just out of curiosity.. where you looking at anything in perticular?
> Cus thats one of the most "WTF" expressions ive ever seen




nope, just one of my random stupid faces . i guess that's what i look like when setting up my rig .


----------



## xoi

here's a quick pic of what i'm working with. im currently running a pair of JJ e34l's and JJs straight through the preamp. not pictured are the pedals, which are just a boss tuner and a maxon od808. looking to add a gmajor sometime soon


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

well, neither of these pics are up to date...i'll borrow my roommate's camera and take a new one later this week after i clean my room some. the one with the VHT is the more recent one, btw:


----------



## Wolfie

ENGL Savage 120 
I KNOW that sounds good


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

hell yeah 


would someone PLEASE edit the thread title to take out the apostrophe? it's annoying as fuck to look at


----------



## The Dark Wolf

WarriorOfMetal said:


> would someone PLEASE edit the thread title to take out the apostrophe? it's annoying as fuck to look at



No.


----------



## RussAnderson

my rather simple but effective rig .


----------



## InTheRavensName

Holy God, that wins...


----------



## the.godfather

Very nice setup! 

I'm lovin' the white Eclipse.


----------



## thadood

I only got pics of my rig at live shows, but here they are:


----------



## RussAnderson

THANKS GUYS!

the white eclipse funny enough sounds a lot brighter and feels lighter than the vintage black wich sounds way darker in tone .i had the ltd ec 1000 guitars before but the esp eclipse just kill them in all aspects of build quality and sound .


----------



## Guitarholic

Here goes:


----------



## xoi

^sound clips demanded...please


----------



## Wolfie

Oh damn... 



xoi said:


> ^sound clips demanded...please


1+!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Wolfie said:


> Oh damn...
> 
> 
> 1+!!!!!!!!!!



+ 2


----------



## Hcash

I am humbled by that Diezel/8 string rig. What's in that little case on top of the rackcase??? Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## Guitarholic

Hcash said:


> I an humbled by that Diezel/8 string rig. What's in that little case on top of the rackcase???



It´s a guitar stand case. I did some recordings last week which we´ll use for a selfmade music video. But I´m not a hundred percent happy with the guitar sound, cuz it sounds soooooooooooo much better live. I used the D.I. Out so maybe that´s why... 
I´ll post the link as soon as it´s done!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

well, this is mine.
oh, the 5150 now has wheels. not that it adds to the tone.


----------



## Guitarholic

Guitarholic said:


> It´s a guitar stand case. I did some recordings last week which we´ll use for a selfmade music video. But I´m not a hundred percent happy with the guitar sound, cuz it sounds soooooooooooo much better live. I used the D.I. Out so maybe that´s why...
> I´ll post the link as soon as it´s done!



Here´s the link. Still not happy with the sound, even though the video itself turned out to be great!

YouTube - PERFECT SYMMETRY "Evacuate Soul" Videoclip 
or
MySpace.com - PERFECT SYMMETRY - Iserlohn, DE - www.myspace.com/perfect_symmetry


----------



## Sepultorture




----------



## Kotex

Heres one of my (plain) looking set up.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause

Home practice set-up :


----------



## metalfiend666

Guitarholic said:


> Here´s the link. Still not happy with the sound, even though the video itself turned out to be great!
> 
> YouTube - PERFECT SYMMETRY "Evacuate Soul" Videoclip
> or
> MySpace.com - PERFECT SYMMETRY - Iserlohn, DE - www.myspace.com/perfect_symmetry



Cool song dude


----------



## yamahasoldier




----------



## sandwichamwin

Here's a shot of my current setup. I still need to incorporate midi control of my pedals, then she's all done!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Bammbamm

With the G-system.
It didn't last long though.




I was gonna get the G-Force, but found a sweet deal on the Major, so I opted for that. 




And then again with the latest iteration, the 2:90 love machine.


----------



## darren

BammBamm! Welcome! I didn't know you were here.

Why didn't the G-System last long in your rig?


----------



## Michael

Nice rig!


----------



## Stitch

at the G-Major patch..."Dry as a dry thing".


----------



## guitarjitsumaster

Ill throw in my bassist rig for fun


----------



## unconventional




----------



## Hawksmoor

unconventional said:


>




Tasty! No fx?


----------



## unconventional

Not yet. getting one of these first, then just pedals, MXR's. This is a Gig Rig Pedal Board. Has programmable dip switches to do almost any combo of pedals and as also > the signal of any particular pedal and offers a true bypass switch as well. I use to have a rack that looked like the space shuttle cockpit. All I need is clean / distortion / compressor / chorus and delay. I want most of my effort to be in playing, not pushing fucking buttons.


----------



## Shawn

Here's my rig~


----------



## -K4G-

is the Stage similar to the FM212 ?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Well, here's my rigs, one is the main, the other the backup, not sure which is which though, seeing as they both sound ace 

The Amp + Baby rack rig:






The "medical insurance back pain claim" rack rig:




although the marshall cab has now gone, as it's getting superceded by some other nice stuff , soon, well, maybe quite a while away


----------



## InTheRavensName

holyfuckinggod James...

that rack...so many lights...my pupils are reminding me of Goatse


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

InTheRavensName said:


> holyfuckinggod James...
> 
> that rack...so many lights...my pupils are reminding me of Goatse


 

I still want a wireless unit in there, and maybe another BM rackmount unit as they are usefull (on/off switch FTW!)


----------



## InTheRavensName

...well there's still a free space!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

InTheRavensName said:


> ...well there's still a free space!


Currently there's 2U free as I mounted the power conditioner on the rear as I had a 2:90 in that rack, but it was too heavy and I preferred the rivera, so sold the 2:90 

But, it's empty space that is just begging to be filled


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Halo 8, S7320
Rocktron Chameleon
Peavey Classic 50/50
Furman conditioner 
Rack delay on the way.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

pretty much all my gear:





Just the amps:





and my main rig for Summoning Hate:


----------



## SeanC

This picture is almost a year old I think but its the only one I've got for now.






Not much has changed since then except I got rid of the Rocktron Intellifex, the RG and the strat are gone, and the JSX is actually my friends but damn I sure do love having it in that picture 

Ands heres an even slightly older one when my rig had the awesome tone power of blinky lights  






But honestly it doesn't sound any better now than it did then  

I'll try and get some more recent pics of my stuff but most of it isn't at my house right now so it'll have to wait.


----------



## budda

use the jsx  lol


----------



## Hawksmoor

unconventional said:


> Not yet. getting one of these first, then just pedals, MXR's. This is a Gig Rig Pedal Board. Has programmable dip switches to do almost any combo of pedals and as also > the signal of any particular pedal and offers a true bypass switch as well. I use to have a rack that looked like the space shuttle cockpit. All I need is clean / distortion / compressor / chorus and delay. I want most of my effort to be in playing, not pushing fucking buttons.




I know it well enough, I used to be a HC FX forumite 

Nice!


----------



## Berger

Here is version 3.0 of my rack setup


----------



## Hcash

I smoke Weed!!!


...and play this cab.


----------



## Michael

That looks awesome.


----------



## Toshiro

It was time for a new camera:


----------



## playstopause

^

Sweet little rig. And that blue(?) Ibby looks


----------



## Groff

Here's mine. I know they get a lot of flak here, but besides a bad preamp tube a few months ago, i've had no trouble with it in the two years i've owned 'er.






EDIT: Wow... Almost 2 months after my original post and I didn't notice I put the WRONG pic up...


----------



## Groff

guitarjitsumaster said:


>



You should give my your A-7


----------



## noodles

Back there on the left.


----------



## PeteyG

Random pic of my rack, and Jagw's Pwnerball, TSL and AC30


----------



## FireaL




----------



## Ryan

O, a Savage SE, don't see those evryday.


----------



## Apophis

wow, nice rigs


----------



## Ryan




----------



## InTheRavensName

FireaL said:


>



Dude, I'll listen out, I could probably hear that from Willington!


----------



## Michael

Ryan said:


>



How'd you do that? Looks cool.


----------



## playstopause

Pretty nice Ryan!


----------



## Ryan

Just some photoshop filter.. 
Distort, i think, then polar correction er something.


----------



## metalfiend666

My rig, with 7 Dying Tree's 5150. Note the excellent sticker on my wireless' rack mounting


----------



## Hcash

That cab makes my head hurt...


----------



## Michael




----------



## FortePenance

^great lighting in that pic. 

And here's my fuxin rig.


----------



## Michael

Thanks.  I used the night time setting on top of dull natural light coming through the door/windows.


----------



## VforVendetta00

yes, the ENGL SE is that much bigger and heavier than a triple recto!


----------



## Michael

Nice rig man.


----------



## metalfiend666

Hcash said:


> That cab makes my head hurt...



The sound spread is phenominal though. It's not directional like most cabs, you can hear it over a wide area and even when you're stood right up close in front of it.


----------



## Michael

Does the tone change when you're standing in different positions? That's something I hate about mine.


----------



## metalfiend666

It does a little bit, but not as much as flat fronted cabs. Having said that, I still haven't got around to opening it up to see what the speakers are. They could be three different speakers for all I know.


----------



## Hcash

Bad Ass! How'd you get a hold of it??? Who makes it???


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Hcash said:


> Who makes it???



there's a Trace Elliot logo badge in the upper left corner of it


----------



## Hcash

Yeah, I looked at it after I posted that... I'm guessing they're no longer made anymore since they aren't on the website...


----------



## Stitch

Hcash said:


> Yeah, I looked at it after I posted that... I'm guessing they're no longer made anymore since they aren't on the website...





Lon g out of production mate. I think its actually a bass cab, technically.


----------



## Hcash

Lame...


----------



## canuck brian

I'm more of a cheap bastard. I snagged the Sonic for 50 bucks, the GX700 for 125 and the Velocity for about 300. The Doyle cab ran me 500 bucks, but they're normally 1200. I've still not used a better cab though. Any head thru this thing sounds insane. The case is an 8 space roller case, which I was not able to find until I spotted an ad in craigslist.


----------



## Randy

Boss GX-700 FTW! 

Love mine, although I haven't figured out how to integrate it into my current setup yet.


----------



## Vince

canuck brian said:


> The Doyle cab ran me 500 bucks, but they're normally 1200. I've still not used a better cab though. Any head thru this thing sounds insane.



"O'Doyle Rules!!"


----------



## Toshiro

So, got some plates from Laney:




Matching logos FTW!


----------



## Michael

Nice, lookin' good.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Ryan said:


>


Your amp is now called Hal.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Not entirely Random, but, worth posting anyway as I am extremely pleased!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

7 Dying Trees said:


> Your amp is now called Hal.




"im sorry ryan, but i can't let you do that"


----------



## Lozek

Bit limited on pics at the mo. The tuner has now gone and been replaced by a Rocktron Hush. Haven't got cab/power amp photos on me.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Thrashmanzac said:


> "im sorry ryan, but i can't let you do that"


 the amp that doesn't let you alter the EQ


----------



## mgood




----------



## metalfiend666

Stitch said:


> Lon g out of production mate. I think its actually a bass cab, technically.



Nope, it's 100% guitar cab. They didn't do much of a guitar line, but this is part of it.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Ryan said:


> O, a Savage SE, don't see those evryday.



I think that was my old one


----------



## Rick

Mgood, do you have the Carvin factory in your backyard?


----------



## HighGain510

Rick said:


> Mgood, do you have the Carvin factory in your backyard?



I get the feeling that he used to work for them....  It's a good thing I never worked there, I'd be sitting on top of a dozen carvins by now if I did!


----------



## InTheRavensName

...for now at least, this, plus the ESP H7 getting tarted up, is my rig


----------



## Randy

Neil Moser guitars FTW!!!!


----------



## mgood

HighGain510 said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mgood, do you have the Carvin factory in your backyard?
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that he used to work for them....  It's a good thing I never worked there, I'd be sitting on top of a dozen carvins by now if I did!
Click to expand...

I used to work there.
But truthfully, I owned most of that stuff _before_ I went to work for them.
That was my "in." When I first asked about a job, I was like "Hey, I've been playing your gear for sixteen years [21 years now] and reading your catalog from cover to cover for a few years longer than that. I probably know your product line better than half of your salesmen do. How about a job?" I was also [still am] a moderator on Carvin's forum. The guy knew I had a background as a professional soundman and amateur musician. I also told him that I had woodworking experience and a basic knowledge of electronics and could, with little training, probably build just about anything they make.
I didn't build anything there though. I worked in sales for a little while then spent most of my time in customer service, most of that taking tech support type calls.
While employed at Carvin, I bought the BB75PF, DC747, Nomad, and the extension cab for the Nomad. All the rest of that I already had.


----------



## InTheRavensName

levelhead86 said:


> Neil Moser guitars FTW!!!!



True, it's probably the best axe I've ever owned...although right now I'm *gulp* considering selling it...


----------



## HighGain510

That's pretty cool Mike, I would totally grab a bunch of Carvin gear if I worked there too man. I've owned a ton of their guitars and a few of their amps over the years, still have my DC727!


----------



## mgood

HighGain510 said:


> That's pretty cool Mike, I would totally grab a bunch of Carvin gear if I worked there too man.


It's difficult to bring a paycheck home when you walk through the showroom every day before or after work. It's like "yeah, I need one of those," all the time.


----------



## Michael




----------



## cow 7 sig

^^^^^ mike,simple but effective with enough balls to crush a man


----------



## Randy

Is the ADA stock or modified?

My old guitar player had a stock MP-1 and it sounded AMAZING... and I've heard really great things about the mods as well.


----------



## cow 7 sig

mikes is stock and mine has 3TM[3 tube mod]


----------



## Michael

Yep, mine's stock.


----------



## Ryan

That looks killer man. You always take the hottest gear pics \m/


----------



## Michael

Thanks.


----------



## Toshiro

Mike does take some bad-ass photos. Love the ADA stuff. 

Another new photo:


----------



## cow 7 sig

Toshiro said:


> Mike does take some bad-ass photos. Love the ADA stuff.
> 
> Another new photo:



nice set up


----------



## Metafis

Was watching through the pages... Great rigs people! 

Will do a picture of mine soon =)


----------



## PeteyG

I'm getting closer to completing it


----------



## stuh84

Just put a deposit down on my Invader and Engl Standard 4x12, expect pics on my payday next month, May 23rd 

By the way, PeteyG, that is an amazing looking rig, what are you now looking for to complete it?


----------



## PeteyG

stuh84 said:


> By the way, PeteyG, that is an amazing looking rig, what are you now looking for to complete it?



Well, I have a furman powerconditioner on the way, and then some pedals, compression and what not, and maybe a Line6 Echo unit, I'm undecided though, hehe.


----------



## Jagw

You liar! That's not your rig at all, that's Nolly's cab, and in front of my guitars!


----------



## PeteyG

It's the same as my cab, and that's what matters, cockend


----------



## coupe89

Here my Peavey Supreme Transtube and 6505 Cab.


----------



## maddface

Here is my work in progress rig. Still need lots of rack gear!


----------



## Michael

My rig on top of my brothers bass cabinet which is being stored in my room while he moves house.


----------



## CentaurPorn

My Dragon(broken)
CS212 cab with V30's
TS9
Gibson gothic SG w/Seymour Duncan Custom Sh-5 which I will be swapping soon.


----------



## stuh84

Guess I better add to this now


----------



## Michael

A lot of ENGL goodness.


----------



## playstopause

stuh84 said:


>



* psp falls on the floor, looses consciousness.


----------



## TomAwesome

Wow, lots of really tasty rigs! Here's my relatively humble contribution:










In that last one, there's an SVT-4 that's supposed to be on top of that bass cab, and my pedal board later got upgraded to this:


----------



## Slayer89

I'll try and get a better pic sometime soon, but I figure I've been avoiding this thread long enough ...


----------



## stuh84

Slayer89 said:


> I'll try and get a better pic sometime soon, but I figure I've been avoiding this thread long enough ...



Nice rig dude, I still wanna get a 5150 at some point to offer to clients of me recordings, and to have a nice second amp too for backup and stuff.

What mic is that anyway, is it a Rode or a Samson or something else?


----------



## Slayer89

Thanks man. I love that 5150, it's a beast.

The mic is a Samson C01U. Same model that you see in Ryan's pic that he posted at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## starsnuffer

-W


----------



## TomAwesome

Very nice!


----------



## stuh84

starsnuffer said:


> http://a425.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/48/l_03b0cc1ccdda92acea2ea361ff197c28.jpg
> http://a867.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/44/l_d98226e3a3ac8e230a154bfc8fa7b422.jpg
> http://a719.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/74/l_9801accec4efe5dc31eb90f47ced3ede.jpg
> 
> -W



That really isn't helping my Fractal G.A.S.

How long were you on the waiting list for, and have you had a chance to play around with the Crystal effects? Its them which have me gassing bad, and thinking about putting my name on the waiting list in the new year.....

Stu


----------



## starsnuffer

stuh84 said:


> That really isn't helping my Fractal G.A.S.
> 
> How long were you on the waiting list for, and have you had a chance to play around with the Crystal effects? Its them which have me gassing bad, and thinking about putting my name on the waiting list in the new year.....
> 
> Stu



I love the axe-FX. I think I was on the waiting list for 5-6 months. Apparently they're making them faster now since they outsourced manufacturing (still in the US) and only do design and QC in house.

The crystal effects are very very nice, very comparable if not better then eventides. I use crystals in a few patches.

Can't hurt to get on the list. It's free to wait 

-W


----------



## LordGrendel

Both rigs are mine and I'm not a fiend when it comes to effects, A wah and Delay is all that I really need...


----------



## turmoil

looks sick man! i love that ibanez!!


----------



## Sepultorture

starsnuffer said:


> -W



hows that axxess midi setup working for yuh, i'm thinking about getting that when i have msot of my rack and amp shit completed


----------



## TomAwesome

Ahhh, the Axe-FX pictures again... :GAS:

I wonder how the Axe-FX models compare to ReValver III. Hrmm.


----------



## Hawksmoor

starsnuffer said:


> -W



How is all of this patched together, and which pedals are in that rack drawer?


----------



## stuh84

At a guess, it looks like an Ibanez or Maxon TS9, an MXR van halen signature phaser, and a Boss Mega Distortion


----------



## manicsix

Here's my rig as of about 2 weeks ago. I just sold my 1960a, so I'm trying to hurry deciding on a 2x12" to buy.


----------



## playstopause

Home rig at the moment :


----------



## mnemonic

bam!






jsx isn't actually mine, just in my possession for the summer


----------



## -Cetanu-

at home


----------



## playstopause

mnemonic said:


> bam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsx isn't actually mine, just in my possession for the summer



Photostitch?


----------



## mnemonic

playstopause said:


> Photostitch?



actually i used the photomerge feature in photoshop.

awesome stuff by the way


----------



## stuh84

-Cetanu- said:


> at home
> 
> http://frommhell.de/practice.jpg



Well that looks cool as hell, that Steinberger aint helping my Cynic-inspired headless G.A.S. 

How does it play?


----------



## -Cetanu-

stuh84 said:


> How does it play?


simply amazing.. the steinberger is my favorite guitar.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

The delay at the top is my brother's. More to come:


----------



## TomAwesome

Is that a Road Master? You're the first person I've known other than myself who owns one of those! My first tube amp.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

Yes, a Roadmaster and a Mace. They're currently at my brother's house, since they're too big for this condo I live in. I got the Mace in '79, and it saw a lot of use when I was in San Francisco. 

I'm convinced it's indestructible. I even dropped it on the sidewalk once, and it lit right up when I got to the club. The only thing it couldn't stand up to was roaches that got into it and shorted out the power supply. After that I started storing it in a plastic trash bag until I moved to a better place.

The Roadmaster still has the original tubes from when I got it in '86. I plan to replace all the tubes before too long, and I'd like to add 2 more speaker cabinets. The ones I have now have Scorpion speakers. I originally had a Black Widow cabinet, but I wore those speakers out.

These are great amps, and *LOUD*! I'm glad I held onto them. I'd like to get another pair, not that I really _need_ 640 watts, but it satisfies my lust for power . . .


----------



## Zepp88

I find that Boss rack delay up there much cooler, you don't see too many of those


----------



## JohnnyCNote

I've never used it myself. I've got a Korg SDD2000 that's really nice, but the input jack needs replaced. 

Between my brother and me, we've accumulated quite a bit of stuff . . .


----------



## Zepp88

JohnnyCNote said:


> I've never used it myself. I've got a Korg SDD2000 that's really nice, but the input jack needs replaced.
> 
> Between my brother and me, we've accumulated quite a bit of stuff . . .



I'm a rack nerd so any of that cool shit from the 80s will induce drooling


----------



## JohnnyCNote

I'll put up some pictures. I used to use 2 SDD2000's, but one belonged to the owner of the PA system, so he got it, and probably sold it later on. My real prize is the MuTron Pedal Flanger. I was shocked to find out they're worth many times what I originally paid in '78. It still works, but it's a bit noisy . . .


----------



## -Nolly-

There are some great rigs on here!

Mine isn't complete yet, but I'm eager to show off my most recent purchases (G-system and furman) 







Still got a few more bits and bobs to go, and then it'll all go in a live-in head/rack case.


----------



## metalfiend666

Holy shit, that's a very serious rig


----------



## JohnnyCNote

-Nolly- said:


> There are some great rigs on here!
> 
> Mine isn't complete yet, but I'm eager to show off my most recent purchases (G-system and furman)
> 
> Still got a few more bits and bobs to go, and then it'll all go in a live-in head/rack case.



Definitely nice stuff! What kind of amp is that? I've never seen one before . . .


----------



## -Nolly-

metalfiend666 said:


> Holy shit, that's a very serious rig



Cheers man, I've been working very very hard to afford it all, and done a hell of a lot of research, but it's all coming together very satisfyingly now 



JohnnyCNote said:


> Definitely nice stuff! What kind of amp is that? I've never seen one before . . .



It's a Diezel VH4. Great amps, worth a look.

Diezel website


----------



## PeteyG

Not all of it (no rack?), and there's soon to be a lot of new purchases for this.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

-Nolly- said:


> It's a Diezel VH4. Great amps, worth a look.



They're definitely nice. It's amazing how many different amps are available today. The only problem is finding ones to try out. I've always had Peavey, except for an Acoustic solid state amp, a mistake I made in '78. However, I atoned by getting the Peavey Mace. I just got a Fender Blues Jr. for a small/practice amp, and it sounds great.

In the past I'd always figured I'd go with a Mesa/Boogie set-up, but these days it's hard to say. It's all just speculation now, as I've got those two Peavey heads that already sound great and have more power than I've ever been able to use . . .


----------



## -Nolly-

Pete, I'm going to have to get Nicky to take some sexacious pics of my stuff as well, she snaps some great photos..

*HAUCH:*

Nice rig man, In a way I wish I had had a way to keep my Cobra, was a really nice amp. What's the deal with the Basson cabs, I see the name cropping up here and there, but I know nothing about them?



JohnnyCNote said:


> They're definitely nice. It's amazing how many different amps are available today. The only problem is finding ones to try out. I've always had Peavey, except for an Acoustic solid state amp, a mistake I made in '78. However, I atoned by getting the Peavey Mace. I just got a Fender Blues Jr. for a small/practice amp, and it sounds great.
> 
> In the past I'd always figured I'd go with a Mesa/Boogie set-up, but these days it's hard to say. It's all just speculation now, as I've got those two Peavey heads that already sound great and have more power than I've ever been able to use . . .



Yeah the selection is pretty mind-boggling.. You reach a point where everything is simply "high-end" - nothing is better or worse than anything else, it's just personal preference..


----------



## DomitianX




----------



## Zepp88

ADA MC-1


----------



## Shawn

DomitianX said:


>



Nice.


----------



## metalfiend666

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers man, I've been working very very hard to afford it all, and done a hell of a lot of research, but it's all coming together very satisfyingly now



If I didn't have the kiddie I'd very likely have a Diezel now. I really liked the VH4 when I had a chance to try it.


----------



## metalfiend666

Most of my rig in it's new home. The Ashdown's just there as it keeps it out of the way. I've also got a rack with my Korg DTR-1 (the old one with the built in cable tester, I found it more accurate then the newer Korgs), my AKG wireless and my G Major. I need to swap my plastic Gator rack case for a wooden one though, it was getting deformed from just the weight of the Ashdown on it. As the Mesa weights half as much again, it's not going on the rack until I've got a more solid rack case.


----------



## -Nolly-

metalfiend666 said:


> If I didn't have the kiddie I'd very likely have a Diezel now. I really liked the VH4 when I had a chance to try it.



It's awesome man. I really didn't think I liked the Diezel sound for ages, but there's something magical about the Blackmachine/Diezel combo that's just so right.. Still not a fan of the Herbert though.



metalfiend666 said:


> need to swap my plastic Gator rack case for a wooden one though



Probably overkill if you've only need three spaces, but I'll be selling my 8u rack very soon (the one in my rig pic), let me know if you'd be interested..

Your cab definitely has some mojo as well man!


----------



## metalfiend666

-Nolly- said:


> It's awesome man. I really didn't think I liked the Diezel sound for ages, but there's something magical about the Blackmachine/Diezel combo that's just so right.. Still not a fan of the Herbert though.



Oh man, the 8 strings sounded unbelievably nice through the VH4. I still want to try a Herbert though.



-Nolly- said:


> Probably overkill if you've only need three spaces, but I'll be selling my 8u rack very soon (the one in my rig pic), let me know if you'd be interested..
> 
> Your cab definitely has some mojo as well man!



Nah, I want a 4u (I've got a power conditioner too). Thanks for the offer though.

And thanks, it's a cool sounding cab. Even with a busted speaker. See this thread


----------



## DomitianX

Zepp88 said:


> ADA MC-1



The MC-1 is going bye bye soon if anyone is interested. I need to replace it first.


----------



## progmetaldan

My humble rig...


----------



## Michael

Sweet.  When are we gonna see a 7-string in there? : b


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Sweet.  When are we gonna see a 7-string in there? : b



haha, as soon as Caparison release a 7 string version of the Horus... 

I'm sorta just keeping an eye out for a Ibanez UV or something in the meantime, prefereably local... I do really wanna get one though...

I got a Bad Horsie 2 wah today, so I reckon I'll have to get a new photo which includes pedals and acoustics as well...


----------



## Volsung

Nothing special, but I love it.


----------



## stuh84

An update with the latest additions, a rack and a power conditioner. I've also put my Behringer DI in there for testing the line output on the Invader going thru a 4x12 compensated output on the DI, doesn't sound too bad, definitely usable if in a fix live


----------



## -Nolly-

Live-in cases are awesome.


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Jagw

-Nolly- said:


> Live-in cases are awesome.



shame your playing sucks harder than a egg bhuna. 

Jokes. I still want to hear this setup.. and hear it loud!


----------



## bXo

RAN Invader 7 Custom Shop 
Ibanez S7420FM
Jackson RR1 '91


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Main Rig. Simple, yet effective.


----------



## playstopause

-Nolly- said:


> Live-in cases are awesome.



Wow!  Looks f*ckin' great and i'm pretty sure it sounds BAD ASS!


----------



## Salvation

Hey Nolly,

Where did you get that live-in head rack case? 
It looks to be of a much better and more protective quality than the ones I have seen


----------



## -Nolly-

playstopause said:


> Wow!  Looks f*ckin' great and i'm pretty sure it sounds BAD ASS!



It sure does! 



Salvation said:


> Hey Nolly,
> 
> Where did you get that live-in head rack case?
> It looks to be of a much better and more protective quality than the ones I have seen



Hey mate, I got it made by Castle Cases, but they're based over here in the UK.
I actually got them to copy a picture of someone else's case, I PM'd the guy, and he told me his was done by Magnum Caseworks. Maybe it's worth getting in touch with them?

This was the picture:


----------



## InTheRavensName

-Nolly- said:


> It sure does!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, I got it made by Castle Cases, but they're based over here in the UK.
> I actually got them to copy a picture of someone else's case, I PM'd the guy, and he told me his was done by Magnum Caseworks. Maybe it's worth getting in touch with them?
> 
> This was the picture:




 I see what you did there


----------



## XeoFLCL

Lol, here's my mediocre rig (but hey, it works!)

Don't mind the M4 in the corner


----------



## 4nkam

recent-ish pic:


----------



## Randy

*dies


----------



## playstopause

Wow, this is MASSIVE!


----------



## Concerto412

4nkam said:


> recent-ish pic:



For the white, block logo'd 5150, the 2 channel racked Dual Recto, the JC120, the RM4, the Mesa Studio pre AND Quad pre, I must now kill you, so that i may become you. 



For good measure, that rackmount crybaby too!


----------



## PeteyG

Finally got all my stuff home, and finally got off my arse and took a photo. The plank of wood is because my dad is worried about the tolex getting raped by the bottom of my rack, he has a tendency to go off at me when I do anything that looks like I'm mistreating my gear.


----------



## HighGain510

That's all I have for now.  It will officially become a "rig" on Friday when my cab arrives!


----------



## Michael

What cab did you buy?


----------



## HighGain510

Michael said:


> What cab did you buy?



Vader 4x12.


----------



## S-O

HighGain510 said:


> Vader 4x12.



When you are done jamming and have time to pry yourself away from it, give me your opinion on the Vader 4x12!  I am lookin to buy one soon.


----------



## Pewtershmit

SUP RIG











Homepage: Danny Underwood » The Music of Danny


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Seriously though, I don't have a rig. I just have an amp. When I need a rig, my friend Nick provides everything.


----------



## Zepp88

4nkam said:


> recent-ish pic:



Woah, that's your rig? I have pictures of that saved on my computer somewhere.

So, basically, I hate you, intensely, and wish to rob you of your good fortune.


----------



## canuck brian

Pic of mine and Art's (Velocity) current rigs from a jam this weekend. Mine's on the far right - everything else is Velocity's.


----------



## TomAwesome

So Velocity plays through a Rocktron Velocity?  Nice find on the 300s! Is that an Axe-FX he's playing out of his? Between that, the Laney, and the Engl, he is an ass.


----------



## Benzesp

Crappy pic of my guitar crap. Splawn QR, Marshall 8200, Mesa's...


----------



## turmoil

^^^^^^
love those mesa cab grilles!


----------



## 7slinger

turmoil said:


> ^^^^^^
> love those mesa cab grilles!



big +1 to that


----------



## Zepp88

That's all I've got right now...I should take some more pics of all my shit...


----------



## Michael

Nice MP-1. 

Sorry I haven't replied to your PM, btw. I plan to tonight.


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> Nice MP-1.
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied to your PM, btw. I plan to tonight.



It's fuckin sweet dude 

What model do you have? Mine is:

MP1 2-88
680075
rev. D
asmbly 780002
Firmware 1.38

Do you hang out at ADADEPOT at all?


----------



## Benzesp

turmoil said:


> ^^^^^^
> love those mesa cab grilles!


 
Thanks, I get a lot of comments on them. I bought them 11 years ago still holding up well. .


----------



## Used666

Still deciding on a poweramp


----------



## cow 7 sig

added the X3live to my set up.it runs midi with the GT6


----------



## sakeido

How about my rig in its heyday?  








now I am down to just the Stiletto/Orange, COW, SLSMG, a different S7320, the Dean (which occupies a permanent place in my closet somewhere, never being plaed) with a Charvel and a Blackmachine on order. Mostly because trying to fit all this stuff in a bedroom with Jet Plane wallpaper was getting to be quite stupid.


----------



## Randy

Used666 said:


> Still deciding on a poweramp



Fractal....


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> ADA....



Fixed.


----------



## Michael

Zepp88 said:


> It's fuckin sweet dude
> 
> What model do you have? Mine is:
> 
> MP1 2-88
> 680075
> rev. D
> asmbly 780002
> Firmware 1.38
> 
> Do you hang out at ADADEPOT at all?



Umm, I'm not sure. How do I find that out?

What tubes are in yours?


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> Umm, I'm not sure. How do I find that out?
> 
> What tubes are in yours?



If you take off the top cover all of that info is printed on the circuit board on the top right.

High Gain JJs from Eurotubes


----------



## Michael

I've got JJ's too. :high-five:


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> I've got JJ's too. :high-five:



Little glowing glass bottles of win


----------



## TomAwesome

JJ tubes are great.


----------



## Splees

I bet you can't guess what tubes are in this baby..







JJ's in the pre and Winged C's in the powaaah

the big empty spot will soon be filled with a moog ring mod. 









and for those other times......


----------



## TomAwesome

Is that the newer Fender EVH? How is it? What little I've heard about it has varied greatly from OMG WOW to OMG FTL.


----------



## Splees

nah, I wish. I do hear great things about them though. well, I think I'd like it.  but mine is just an old peavey.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88

Smexy 

Does you bedroom just always have perfect lighting??


----------



## Michael

Nope. The lighting in my room sucks ass.  I just use the Night Scene setting.


----------



## Zepp88

Interesting, gives great results


----------



## turmoil

my sick apartment rig! 






soon to come:

Engl E530!!!


----------



## Hcash

Had allot of spare time today so I took pictures of my rig instead of playing it...  I hope to get something new soon as I am getting some money from the lovely insurance people. I'm undecided between a Vader 212, BKP Warpigs for the Prestige, an E520, or a good ass power conditioner/voltage stabalizer. I really want a RackPie but didn't get the money in time for that one... Anyway, on with the pics:


----------



## Sacha




----------



## TomAwesome

ENDITOL said:


>



Wow, what a jerk.


----------



## John_Strychnine

ENDITOL said:


>



Amazing.

I used to have one of those live in cases, way handy, can't wait to get another one when we start touring alot more.

Rig shit photos...


----------



## 7slinger

ENDITOL said:


>



damn those live-ins are fucking huge!

awesome rig


----------



## turmoil

ENDITOL said:


>



sweet rig man! i used to own one of those live in amp/rack cases, like the one you have there, but i ended up selling it because for one person to lug up and down stair is just way, way too much.


----------



## Hcash

ENDITOL said:


>




Save Image As... Lol. Everytime I see a picture with a 212 and a 412 Vader together it makes me want to go take out a loan...


----------



## Used666

ENDITOL said:


>




Do you use your axe just for effects? Killer rig btw


----------



## Slayer89

My 7 string rig (though you can see parts of my sixes in the pic)


----------



## hairychris

Live rig as of this week, left to right:

SKB pedal/rack unit holding:
BBE Sonic Maximiser (not being used in that pic)
AD-9, Analogman TS-9, Loop Master Loop Selector, TU-2, NS-2
Dunlop Crybaby

Diezel Einstein Prototype (100w, with reverb), Svet Winged =C= loaded
Framus Dragon 4x12, Weber beam blockers in at the moment but I'll probably remove.

Schecter C7 Hellraiser
Blackmachine B2 Custom Snakewood

(bad cameraphone day so sorry!)


----------



## Despised_0515

ENDITOL said:


>



Oh wow. 

Sick... as... fuck.


----------



## Heeboja

Someone has money? Holy crap. Drooling all over my monitor.


----------



## Tukaar

I have some pics of my stoner metal rig. I get some pretty good Sleep/ The Sword tones out of this setup. 





A close up:





My Orange cabinet:


----------



## turmoil

^^^^^ i really like your MXR pitch shift doubler. how does that thing sound? got any clips of it?


----------



## Splees

Tukaar said:


> I have some pics of my stoner metal rig. I get some pretty good Sleep/ The Sword tones out of this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Orange cabinet:





I'll wait to post my updated rig. I've got a new amp and cab coming in soon. but here is a small clip of a new pedal i got.
SoundClick artist: Jubbish - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## FireaL

Updated rig


----------



## Shaman

Here's a couple of pics of my rig(s)


----------



## Splees

I've never been happier.


----------



## Varkatzas

Can't really see too well because it was taken on my phone, sorry =[
Not too bad of a rig for me only being 16! 

(the orange cab isn't mine, it belongs to the guy who we recorded with.
and the SVT-2 in the rack i bought at a yard sale for $200 which my
bass player uses. we also have a basson 8x10, that ampeg 4x10 isnt ours haha)

EDIT: I use an RG7321 w/ an EMG707 in the bridge (I know, I know... everyone hates 7321's, but i love mine!)


----------



## Heeboja

Just bought the cab today. And the head yesterday. Fireball head and Framus COBRA? Cabinet with v30. The marshalls are not actually used for anything. Just stands.


----------



## Herrseigneur

Here is mine. Considering the fact that I'm only 21, I can only  thinking what amount of gear I'm gonna own when I reach 40...Actually, I think I waste more time checking gear in magazines and on the internet than I spend playing the actual guitars  No seriously, I play all off them on a daily basis.





Next step when I clear my credit cards is a single coil equiped guitar of some sort, probably a Fender American Deluxe or a Godin Velocity and a metal amp (considering 6505 or ENGL) It's time to swap "quantity" for "quality"


----------



## DanD

ENDITOL said:


>



I saw your PhotoBucket pictures too... Where do you get your money from?

I'll try to do whatever you do for it someday too.



7 Dying Trees said:


>



How did you get those grills?


----------



## stuh84

DanD said:


> I saw your PhotoBucket pictures too... Where do you get your money from?



Seriously dude, if you work full time, these kind of gear hauls are easy. Also, a fair few people (not everyone, but some) still live with their parents so they have no outgoings. Add that to the fact that some people spend on nothing at all but gear (which I try and do, but a girlfriend, driving and trying to save for my own house too dampen it a bit), this can be done in a matter of months.

Just learn to save, spend on absolutely nothing extra, and you can get it. I remember when I was a student though, I got one amp at the beginning of my 3 years, and besides a pedal or two, that was it for 3 years. Now within a couple of years of completing my degree, I have a full recording set up (two macs, high quality monitors, loads of mics), and my Invader set up.

You just need to stop thinking these things are out of range, set your mind to it, reduce your outgoings, and it can be done with just about any job.


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Amen. I recently realised I had about £3k sat around in guitars I didn't really love enough. A month later, I'd sold them all, and now I'm saving until I know exactly what I want. And all this was done through working ~20 hours a week alongside uni. Key is, don't settle, always aim for THE axe and THE amp you want.


----------



## Heeboja

Took some groupshots with my brothers black more. It kills the Fireball IMO. But I'm not going to buy a new head anytime soon. I'm happy with my fiery balls. Pics...


----------



## dissident

at my bands room. since then our bass player has a matamp 2x15


----------



## ulao

Ok going to add my modest rig.

Wanted this for quite some time. Cant wait to brake it in in November.


----------



## Blaserius

My Rig

Lordovchaos modded MT2  , 2Ch Triple Recto, a 4x12 Recto cab with V30s.. 







Thinking about selling the cab and buy me a 4X12 Vader.


----------



## TomAwesome

I bet that sounds _massive_.


----------



## Despised_0515

Varkatzas said:


>



Sennheiser e609 ftw! 

Sweet rig


----------



## Drew

Not as crazy as some, but it gets the job done.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## dissident

recording rid for my bands new ep. sounds HUGE. Matamp ftw. Sorry its back to front lol.


----------



## VforVendetta00

Cellphone pic of ENGL awesomeness!


----------



## Rick

DanD said:


> I saw your PhotoBucket pictures too... Where do you get your money from?



He plays for a signed band, Divinity.


----------



## DarkKnight369




----------



## maat

Boosted mids. YESSSSSSSSSSHHH!!! Djent!Djent!


----------



## DarkKnight369

I have to boost them to compensate for the BBE's tendency to ignore the mids in processing.


----------



## Rick

Sweet rig, dude.


----------



## DarkKnight369

Thanks!


----------



## Scoop_89

There's a rig I've seen alot on the Line6 forum Very nice rig Darkknight!


----------



## DarkKnight369

You sure have.

Thank you sir!


----------



## winterlover

Lozek said:


> Bit limited on pics at the mo. The tuner has now gone and been replaced by a Rocktron Hush. Haven't got cab/power amp photos on me.


 
THAT ENGL!!!! what do you want for it?an RG1527 maybe?



stuh84 said:


> Guess I better add to this now


 
i love the Invader 150, i have the Savage 120, which has the best tone ever, i want a mesa dual recto since i heard they're awesome as well, but everytime i see the invader i drool. i wish the savage had that mirrored finish ya know


----------



## dissident

recording rig


----------



## stuh84

James yer prat, you've already posted that one


----------



## dissident

loool. ohh yeah haha.


----------



## -Nolly-

stuh84 said:


> Seriously dude, if you work full time, these kind of gear hauls are easy. Also, a fair few people (not everyone, but some) still live with their parents so they have no outgoings. Add that to the fact that some people spend on nothing at all but gear (which I try and do, but a girlfriend, driving and trying to save for my own house too dampen it a bit), this can be done in a matter of months.
> 
> Just learn to save, spend on absolutely nothing extra, and you can get it. I remember when I was a student though, I got one amp at the beginning of my 3 years, and besides a pedal or two, that was it for 3 years. Now within a couple of years of completing my degree, I have a full recording set up (two macs, high quality monitors, loads of mics), and my Invader set up.
> 
> You just need to stop thinking these things are out of range, set your mind to it, reduce your outgoings, and it can be done with just about any job.





InTheRavensName said:


> ^ Amen. I recently realised I had about £3k sat around in guitars I didn't really love enough. A month later, I'd sold them all, and now I'm saving until I know exactly what I want. And all this was done through working ~20 hours a week alongside uni. Key is, don't settle, always aim for THE axe and THE amp you want.




Both quoted for truth.


----------



## matt7

dissident said:


> recording rig



9MATAM  Made me laugh for some reason


----------



## Rick

Good ol' backwards pic.


----------



## sixxgunneruv777bk

Edroz said:


> pay no attention to the stupid look on my face . the Marshall cabs in the background are just glorified wallpaper



Where can I get some of that Marshall Stack wallpaper? VERY COOL!


----------



## Used666




----------



## stuh84

sixxgunneruv777bk said:


> Where can I get some of that Marshall Stack wallpaper? VERY COOL!



Just buy about 9 1960a's and you've got it


----------



## Zepp88

Used666 said:


>



Damn I didn't realize you had a legion of tube goodness.


----------



## larry

i like it.

sorry the pics are in thumbnail form...
the 'attatched image' is a shot of what
the cabs are currently set up like.


----------



## Zepp88

I really dig the cable management you have going on there, nice work. How do you like that MIDI controller, was it worth the money? IMO They should have put four switches on it.


----------



## Used666

Zepp88 said:


> Damn I didn't realize you had a legion of type goodness.







larry said:


> i like it.
> 
> sorry the pics are in thumbnail form...
> the 'attatched image' is a shot of what
> the cabs are currently set up like.



Split loom conduit is good stuff


----------



## larry

Zepp88 said:


> I really dig the cable management you have going on there, nice work. How do you like that MIDI controller, was it worth the money? IMO They should have put four switches on it.



thanks!!

yup. sure was worth it. when i first heard about it through jim horne,
i didn't know that it sent midi to 2 devices simultaneously so that was 
a big bonus.

the hype about it was dead on. it's easy to program, durable, and
compact. 

i'm with you though, another switch wouldn't be bad and
i think it could use a bigger eeprom chip so it could hold like 300 banks
and onboard midi librarian software so you could store all your midi data
on it for when your midi gear crashes..

it's definately hot ish fo-shizzle. i bought a 2nd mfc-5 just incase. but i 
haven't had to use it cuz it's exactly what mario says it is. check him 
out man.

as for the split loom mentioned by 'used666' i got all that from 
here. it makes setup and
teardown alot quicker which is crucial when playing out alot.


----------



## Zepp88

I use Mario's loop switcher and he does build great stuff


----------



## Used666

The back of my Axe FX setup is organized with conduit


----------



## Zepp88

Why did you guys go with plastic conduit versus wire loom? I've got a pedal snake on the way for my rack to pedalboard cabling


----------



## larry

well, i myself went with 50feet of split wire loom and
four 'T' connector clamshells to make the connections 
to my pedal board alot cleaner.

i'm eventually going to have a duplicate rig and i'll
be buying a pre-fabricated snake from pedalsnakes.com.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## larry

that's hot.


----------



## Geetarh_Gawd

Engl Powerball and XXL pro cab


----------



## stux

Is the gain on the high gain channel there really set to 10?


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## playstopause

larry said:


> that's hot.



Mockery =


----------



## Zepp88

larry said:


> well, i myself went with 50feet of split wire loom and
> four 'T' connector clamshells to make the connections
> to my pedal board alot cleaner.
> 
> i'm eventually going to have a duplicate rig and i'll
> be buying a pre-fabricated snake from pedalsnakes.com.



I recently got a custom pedal snake, they're freakin NICE dude.


----------



## budda

karl, pics of the BFR!


----------



## Karl Hungus

budda said:


> karl, pics of the BFR!



Hmm, I'll probably take some later tomorrow, when the sun is out. My camera isn't great, so it'll come out crap without natural light.


----------



## budda

indeedy.

i dont own a digital camera... although i could cell-pic the part of my wall that is my guitar stuff lol


----------



## larry

playstopause said:


> Mockery =



mockery??? no my friend. i can attest to the value of such a setup.
i started out on a similar rig myself back in the day. 

my 15 watt dean markley amp and a hondo fender copy were
a force to be wreckoned with!!!


----------



## playstopause

larry said:


> mockery??? no my friend. i can attest to the value of such a setup.
> i started out on a similar rig myself back in the day.
> 
> my 15 watt dean markley amp and a hondo fender copy were
> a force to be wreckoned with!!!



It sounded like mockery. Sorry, my bad.

Internet.


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> It sounded like mockery. Sorry, my bad.
> 
> Internet.


sebastian's paint job is fucking badass though  he did a kickass job on that


----------



## 7stringless

Current amps......












One of my previous rigs......The RK is gone but I still have the 6x12.





J


----------



## Hcash

Was that 6x12 made by electric amp???


----------



## 7stringless

Hcash said:


> Was that 6x12 made by electric amp???



Nope.....I put this one together myself. It's made from void free birch and has the same tolex as the Mesa. The top 2 are open back and the bottom 4x12's are completely separate. Both are wired separate as well so I could take advantage of the cabinet switching on the RK. I built it a few years ago and now that the amp is gone, it's pretty much useless. It's too heavy to move (150 when loaded) and being that it's 4 feet tall, I'd need to buy a truck just to haul it around. Other than all that, it sounds fawking amazing with the Eminence Wizards in the top and P-50-e's in the bottom. Looking back it was a huge waste of time and money. I couldn't stand the Road King and I should have figured that out before the build. Live and learn.........Anyone looking for a 6x12









J


----------



## lefty robb

7stringless said:


> 6x12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


 

I think I just threw my back out looking at that. Seriously, that thing is redonkulous.


----------



## InTheRavensName

how about splitting it into a 2x12 and a 4x12?


----------



## lefty robb

Here's some random images I took when I was rewiring my rack..18 Visible tubes, 24 total tubes!! Tubes =


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks like a heavy rig in both senses of the word! Also, I see we have the same Honeywell fans!  I have a couple set up to promote air circulation around and behind my computers, and I'm considering getting another one as a stage fan for gigs. They're pretty great for cheap little desk fans.


----------



## lefty robb

its gotta be hitting 150lbs!! If I ever have to transport it, I know I'm going to have to use 2 x 6 space rack cases, there's no way in all hell I will ever be able to carry it. its actually not done, not by a long shot! Although the G-major is good in its own right, I only use like 4 things in it, Gate, Delay, Reverb and Comp, so eventually I'm going to get a 2290, prorackG, and some sort of Comp, thinking about those BBe MaxComs or the classic 166XL.

That fan is the most important part of the rig!! I think it was a $10 home depot find, love it, I had it on literally 24/7 for at least 3 months straight, never gave out!! Wow, Its amazing how much dust flash brings out.


----------



## Spinedriver

Ibanez S520EX -> Dunlop Wah -> Randall T2 (BBE Sonic Stomp in the loop) -> Marshall JCM800 cab w/ G12T-75's


----------



## Inazone

My main live rig consists of this . . . 






and this . . .






Until recently, I was using a Jackson 4x12 cab, but the Mesa 2x12 is a lot easier to transport. I still use the Jackson for some gigs and at our practice space. For recording, I use the rack rig below.


----------



## Zepp88

lefty robb said:


>





Inazone said:


>



"Fap" doesn't even begin to describe my feelings right now


----------



## moshwitz

At one time it used to be like this 






I'll always keep at least one 2120,but my rack gear rotates like tires  and I find I have been playing just my Savage lately.





Especially after getting a couple of these






MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## DanD

You need another 2120.


----------



## willith

moshwitz said:


> At one time it used to be like this
> 
> 
> 
> I'll always keep at least one 2120,but my rack gear rotates like tires  and I find I have been playing just my Savage lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after getting a couple of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSHON
> DAVE



The more I play my Savage (no fap) the more I realize how unstoppable it truly is. You can easily dominate with just that and a Decimator.


----------



## kmanick

I've downsized to just my Mark III. The JSX and the Rectoverb are both gone.


----------



## Randy

Too bad they had to go, although, playing exclusively through a Mark III is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## kmanick

Actually out of the 3 of them, I'm digging the mark III the most (by a pretty big margin). 
Moving the Rectoverb didn't hurt at all  , I like what the Mark III gives me much more. 
Moving the JSX hurts a hell of a lot more 
That amp has been my go-to for the last year and 1/2 and I have absolutely no complaints with this one. 
I had it dialed in really well.
but the Mark III is really growing on me, the more I use it the more
I like it. I can always get another JSX down the road when things get a little better around here. (or maybe a Mark V if they ever materialize )


----------



## moshwitz

DanD said:


> You need another 2120.



At one time i had 7
That rig sounded pretty killer though,, and it was all controlled via midi and routed into the line mixer, but as always things change on the quest for tone.

I still have 2 in my recording rig though 



willith said:


> The more I play my Savage (no fap) the more I realize how unstoppable it truly is. You can easily dominate with just that and a Decimator.



I love my Savage,, tone for days, although,,I would love to have an SE or the 570 rack,,for some reason I'm just infatuated with these but too poor to just go buy one

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Splees

i recently moved so i had to change my rig up a little bit...












i'll have a real camera in a few weeks.


----------



## Alekke

My Schecter Blackjack C-7 (w/M7 on the way)





my rig (details in the profile)





Custom 2x12 w/Celestion K-100





Behringer w/Bugera Vintage speakers (actually very good)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ How do you like your e530? I'm currently saving for one.

And btw, what poweramp is that?

Cheers.


----------



## stuh84

Splees said:


> i recently moved so i had to change my rig up a little bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have a real camera in a few weeks.



AC15CC?

I'm jealous, being a Brian May fanatic, I've wanted an ACXX line amp for a long time. How does it sound, and what pedals do you have in front of it?


----------



## Darkpoke

My Sunn Stagemaster ill get some more better pics of my full rig laterz

<a href="http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/Snapple_Tea/?action=view&current=080512_103614.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/Snapple_Tea/080512_103614.jpg" border="0" alt="SunnStagemasterHead"></a>

The guitars in the backround are, Agile 3100 and a Squire


----------



## Alekke

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ^^ How do you like your e530? I'm currently saving for one.
> 
> And btw, what poweramp is that?
> 
> Cheers.




E530 is nasty badass engl style! A little thin so you'll need a fat poweramp like ENGL 840, or if you go solid state like me (Crate SPA-200) you'll need an eq unit.


----------



## labelthief

Need to Buy: Trading orange cab for a black orange cab ;-)
Custom roadking looking grille for my roadster.
Deciding on a new 6 string [the 22 frets kill me] PRS, EBMM, Carvin.. It's up in the air.
Another EBVP, A second cab. [third and fourth and a second head for stereo sound.. ahhh one day maybe]
Rack Drawer for my pedals through the g system loop


----------



## Darkpoke

heres a better pic of my Sunn Stagemaster and cab 

the cab is a debadged Crate, i just put a car logo on it xD


----------



## stuh84

Whats the Stagemaster like? What sort of tone do you get out of it?


----------



## Darkpoke

This amp is honestly my first amp head, its very strange from normal ones, seeing that there is no actuall Volume knob, and no off to the gain.

you can get soo many diffrent tones out of this amp! it has a parametric controlls (Filter witch dose notching and bypassing, Width, and Frequency) its really cool because you can take like one tone and totally change it to sound naisly or deep or whatever the hell you want but just flippin the knobs

its a really loud and bright amp if you have a nice cap (i dont get to hear its full potential because i have a horrible crate cab)

it has really nice cleans, can do really cool blues tones if you turn the gain up a little. The gain on the amp isnt enought for anything really heavy so its not enought for me so i use a Danelectro Black Coffe metal distortion petal and mess the sound around to where i like it with the parametric controlls.

the cool think about it is it has wattage controll for each channel so it goes from 1w - 120w per channel also has high and low gain inputs

you are suppose to have 3 channels on this amp a, b, and ab, but i dont have the origional footswitch so i only get access to a, and ab

the channel gain is really smooth and not buzzy like some others, when you switch it to ab it gets a little heavier, can proboly play some nice classic rock or some 80's metal like dokken xD

but the gain just isnt enough for me

its a really intresting amp head i must say can do and get alot out of it cause you have alot to mess with on it


----------



## Toshiro

New place, new "guitar room", so new pics:


----------



## Randy

Digging the string changing/setup bench.


----------



## TomAwesome

Neat! Is that Stanley thing the one Wal-Mart had on sale a little while back? I was thinking about getting one, but I forgot about it.


----------



## Toshiro

Randy said:


> Digging the string changing/setup bench.



Yeah, I missed my old tech bench, so folding table + guitar workstation = win.



TomAwesome said:


> Neat! Is that Stanley thing the one Wal-Mart had on sale a little while back? I was thinking about getting one, but I forgot about it.



Not sure that it was on sale, but it's from Walmart for sure. It's actually pretty nice, lots of room on the bottom, and on the upper inside.


----------



## stuh84

The rig is getting closer to being finished, I have a pedal tray on the way, and will be purchasing an RJM RG16 in the near future, and all I'll need to do is go about recabling the rack and it will be complete 

In the distant future (couple of years time), I'd love to add an Axe FX to it all, but for now this will have all the functionality I need once the pedal looper and cabling is done 

Oh yes, and spot the iPhone


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ NICE! I haven't tried one, but at one gig I went to a few months ago, the guitarist of the support band was using an Invader and it sounded absolutely awesome. After that I was like like "Wow, I really need a Engl."


----------



## -Nolly-

labelthief said:


> Need to Buy: Trading orange cab for a black orange cab ;-)
> Custom roadking looking grille for my roadster.
> Deciding on a new 6 string [the 22 frets kill me] PRS, EBMM, Carvin.. It's up in the air.
> Another EBVP, A second cab. [third and fourth and a second head for stereo sound.. ahhh one day maybe]
> Rack Drawer for my pedals through the g system loop



That's a slick looking rig, well chosen kit


----------



## Used666

Finally got a decent rack for my Axe FX


----------



## Hawksmoor

Axe FX + Peavey = Goooooood


----------



## The Munk

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Halo 8, S7320
> Rocktron Chameleon
> Peavey Classic 50/50
> Furman conditioner
> Rack delay on the way.


Glad to see the Octavia in there!


----------



## The Munk




----------



## TomAwesome

Interesting cab, Alvin. Is it one of those cabs that also serves as its own touring case, or does it just have treadplate instead of tolex (which I guess is half way there anyway)?


----------



## The Munk

TomAwesome said:


> Interesting cab, Alvin. Is it one of those cabs that also serves as its own touring case, or does it just have treadplate instead of tolex (which I guess is half way there anyway)?


 

Exactly! I Diamond plated it for road use. It's full finished underneath.
I need to update the rig photo. Got a TriAxis in the mix now.


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## ZXIIIT

Here is my live rig finally


















I don't have a current pic of my pedalboard...

Ibanez TBX150 Head
Custom 2x12 Cab with Celestions (I want to change them to something more metal)
Ibanez 7321 Custom
Ibanez RG560-550 Custom


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I can finally post the final version of the rig


----------



## drummerboy7816




----------



## Slayer89

drummerboy7816 said:


>



Fix'd


----------



## Sebastian

now thats a nice setup


----------



## Randy

Woah... any clips of that that rig sounds like...?


----------



## playstopause




----------



## drmosh

My mess


----------



## HeavyMachinery

My Rehersal Rig :









Left is mine W/D/W rig and rigth handed is our band other guitarist rig. 

Those guitars are also his.

Home rig:


----------



## TomAwesome

That's a whole lot of pretty nice looking stuff! I love how it looks when multiple rigs are set up as a wall of gear.


----------



## stuh84

When I first saw that rig a month back on another forum, I thought JESUS TITTY FUCKING CHRIST. So I shall re-iterate


JESUS TITTYFUCKING CHRIST thats a rig and half. Can't wait to have my own place and spare money to do shit like this


----------



## HeavyMachinery

stuh84 said:


> When I first saw that rig a month back on another forum, I thought JESUS TITTY FUCKING CHRIST. So I shall re-iterate
> 
> 
> JESUS TITTYFUCKING CHRIST thats a rig and half. Can't wait to have my own place and spare money to do shit like this


What forum ? HRI ?


----------



## stuh84

VERY likely to be honest. I browse there a lot, very helpful guys, although I don't post there because I don't worship Landau


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Got this a coupl'a days ago:












I dont need modules to be 0rsum


----------



## Minoin

Taste ENGL


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Minoin said:


> Taste ENGL



Oh great, thanks for throwing my Randall in to your *GOLD* ENGL's shadow


----------



## BlindingLight7

CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh great, thanks for throwing my Randall in to your *GOLD* ENGL's shadow


maybe some MODULES would help


----------



## Hcash

HeavyMachinery said:


> My Rehersal Rig :



You Win...


----------



## BlindingLight7

Hcash said:


> You Win...


fucking hell. are you rich? lol


----------



## Zugster

baby bear...






mama bear...






...and the new papa bear!






and this goes with each

Of course I feel like a total loser next Hcash's rig! (Hcash = helluvalota cash)


----------



## scalectrix

Hi guys.


----------



## kmanick

I went from this (guess I like to have a Mesa and a Peavey in the house)





to this


----------



## maliciousteve

There's some incredible rigs here. Amps I can only dream to have right now


----------



## maliciousteve

with






This is what I use the most, minus the cab.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's my new awesome revamped rig 






Lemme name off everything in this pic:
Head: Peavey ValveKing 100
Cab: Peavey cab loaded w/ black widow 75s
Pedals: Digitech RP90, Digitech Grunge, and DOD American Metal (Booster untill I get a maxon OD808)
Guitars: Washburn WG587 with 1 string  and my BC Rich N.J. Beast w/ a blackout in the bridge 

Oh, and my friends tiny Crate practice amp lol


----------



## shredthelight91




----------



## dissident

At our practice room. Its LOUD.


----------



## stuh84

Tell Adam he needs moar strings


----------



## dissident

aye 6 ftl


----------



## XeoFLCL

dissident said:


> At our practice room. Its LOUD.


Nice "LOL" on the wall there.

Not to mention, the guitar neck sticking out of the back of the Peavey. You've inspired me to do such. Thats quite metal. Infact, thats soo metal I'm going to nail a plywood les paul to the size of my cab.

... But more on topic, is that a 4x10 marshall cab?


----------



## dissident

XeoFLCL said:


> Nice "LOL" on the wall there.
> 
> Not to mention, the guitar neck sticking out of the back of the Peavey. You've inspired me to do such. Thats quite metal. Infact, thats soo metal I'm going to nail a plywood les paul to the size of my cab.
> 
> ... But more on topic, is that a 4x10 marshall cab?



Lol, the extra neck makes up 60% of my tone. ;< 

Yeah thats a 4x10. it belongs to my other guitarist and I'm just borrowing it for a bit. Sound a bit scratchy by itself but adds definition with a 4x12!


----------



## XeoFLCL

dissident said:


> Lol, the extra neck makes up 60% of my tone. ;<
> 
> Yeah thats a 4x10. it belongs to my other guitarist and I'm just borrowing it for a bit. Sound a bit scratchy by itself but adds definition with a 4x12!


Funny, because I'm going in the complete opposite direction. I'm working on a 2x15 to throw below my 4x12.. But I can't think of any good 8ohm bass speakers that have alot of clarity.. Maybe a couple ampeg stock subs?


----------



## dissident

nice. the matamp in that picture is a 2x15 that out bassist uses. It sounds fat. I think its 4ohms though but it can be wired at 16. There celestion somethings.

I need a 2x15 ;<


----------



## col




----------



## kmanick

col said:


> Framus cab is gone and I'm waiting for my new Matamp cab to arrive.


 

that guitar is smoking!


----------



## Lewk

Martamp Home Page :: Specializing in Building and Servicing Valve Powered Amplifiers



ZOMB13 said:


> Here is my live rig finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a current pic of my pedalboard...
> 
> Ibanez TBX150 Head
> Custom 2x12 Cab with Celestions (I want to change them to something more metal)
> Ibanez 7321 Custom
> Ibanez RG560-550 Custom



Country band?


----------



## playstopause

Lewk said:


> Martamp Home Page :: Specializing in Building and Servicing Valve Powered Amplifiers



Freaking HAWT.


----------



## Lewk

Thanks, it's a nice vintagy Marshall thing.


----------



## -Nolly-

col said:


>



Niice, I always wanted to change the Cobra LEDs when I had mine, but never got round to it. Looks awesome!
I really like the look of the Makos too, I definitely have to try one at some point soon. What are those tubes in it? 6550s?


----------



## col

-Nolly- said:


> Niice, I always wanted to change the Cobra LEDs when I had mine, but never got round to it. Looks awesome!
> I really like the look of the Makos too, I definitely have to try one at some point soon. What are those tubes in it? 6550s?



It came out nicer than I was expecting. My first idea was to replace a few of the red led's with blinking red ones to give it a beating heart kind of an effect.

But in the end I just replaced half of the red ones with blue ones so the end result looks purple.

The Mako comes stock with SED =C= 6550's.


----------



## XeoFLCL

col said:


>


I hate you


----------



## antiochband

my practice rig at home. Fender MH500 thru a closed-back Avatar 1x12 w/ a V30.


----------



## lundvall

Here are mine currently rehersal rig:






Peavey Supreme XL
Peavey 6505
Peavey Supreme 4x12 Cabient
Schecter C7 Hellraiser

Also got an Esp/Ltd EX-400 black


----------



## HeavyMachinery

Where is all RIGs ? alla i see is Half stacks


----------



## TomAwesome

Half stacks are rigs, too. If someone just plugs their guitar into a 1x12 combo, then that combo is their rig.


----------



## Zugster

huh? total non-sequeter.


----------



## renzoip

Hey Guys!

Here are a couple random pic of my rack set up:

1. Close up of my main rack units. 






2. Everything with the new Cab! 






Let me know what you think!


----------



## stuh84

Thats a damn cool looking rig sir, what is that above the Engl MIDI interface, is it a wireless of some description?


----------



## Minoin

That's a Phonic Power Distributor (Conditioner).
EDIT: Ahhh, I see now the second pic is different.. I'm interested to, what kind of unit is it?

Nice Rig!


----------



## stuh84

Minoin said:


> That's a Phonic Power Distributor (Conditioner).
> 
> Nice Rig!








No it isnt


----------



## InTheRavensName

I think it's the power cable for the midimate?


----------



## stuh84

Well, its the part which looks like a green screen. Oh well lets wait for the poster to say how wrong we all are


----------



## HeavyMachinery

TomAwesome said:


> Half stacks are rigs, too. If someone just plugs their guitar into a 1x12 combo, then that combo is their rig.



Half stack is halfstack
Combo is combo amp

Half stack with pedal board is Half stack with pedal board

Half stack with rack is RIG

So, if i have bomber + Hypermetal is that rig ? No that just piece shit what makes noise


----------



## TomAwesome

HeavyMachinery said:


> Half stack is halfstack
> Combo is combo amp
> 
> Half stack with pedal board is Half stack with pedal board
> 
> Half stack with rack is RIG
> 
> So, if i have bomber + Hypermetal is that rig ? No that just piece shit what makes noise



Where are you getting this from?


----------



## Zepp88

I've never heard these definitions


----------



## petereanima

maybe he's confusing RACK with RIG?


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> maybe he's confusing RACK with RIG?



Just don't confuse WOMBAT with WOMAN.


----------



## petereanima

but both are cute, and both can scare you to death.


----------



## HeavyMachinery

TomAwesome said:


> Where are you getting this from?



I work as casemaker / luthier  we build Rigs with customers specs but we dont build halfstack. 

Point of my argument is that there is thinline between rig and just amp. Rig is combination of music gadgets so if you but amp+ 2 delays + switcher + some pedals = rig
But if you but amp + 1 OD = that just amp. 

Definition of RIG is complicated why i say this. Iam not try to be smartass or small minded....


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Just don't confuse WOMBAT with WOMAN.







... and a rig is a rig, even if it's just a Gorilla amp. It's just a very, very minimal rig.


----------



## TomAwesome

HeavyMachinery said:


> I work as casemaker / luthier  we build Rigs with customers specs but we dont build halfstack.
> 
> Point of my argument is that there is thinline between rig and just amp. Rig is combination of music gadgets so if you but amp+ 2 delays + switcher + some pedals = rig
> But if you but amp + 1 OD = that just amp.
> 
> Definition of RIG is complicated why i say this. Iam not try to be smartass or small minded....



You're contradicting yourself a li'l bit since you just said that an amp plus a pedalboard isn't a rig (unless you specifically meant rack delays/switchers). Anyway, a rig is just what you play your guitar through. There's nothing complicated about it. 

*rig* /rig/
noun
6. apparatus for some purpose; equipment; outfit; gear: _a hi-fi rig_


----------



## renzoip

stuh84 said:


> Thats a damn cool looking rig sir, what is that above the Engl MIDI interface, is it a wireless of some description?



Hey thanks dude! And oh yeah, it's a senheisser wireless system. I'm not sure what model it is since my bassist got it for me but I remember the box said "evolution". It's pretty good! 



stuh84 said:


> Well, its the part which looks like a green screen. Oh well lets wait for the poster to say how wrong we all are



Lol, the unit between my Phonic power conditioner and the Engl Midi Switcher is my Senheisser wireless. And the A/C adaptor cover some of it's green screen is the one for my Rocktron Midi Mate. I don't have enough room for it in the back since all the other adaptors are freaking big. However, that is all gonna change pretty soon since I will be replacing my Midi Mate with and Engl Z-12 Midi Footcontroller. It's better build and phantom powered by the Midi Switcher. That means, no extra A/C Adaptor!


----------



## Distortion

A bit minimalistic compared to some stuff i've seen on here but it does get the apartment shaking, the neighbors dying and the brutalz flowing 

Also threw in a picture of my main 7 and main 6 stringers.
Enjoy!


----------



## nikon87




----------



## Splees




----------



## Minoin

Distortion said:


> A bit minimalistic compared to some stuff i've seen on here but it does get the apartment shaking, the neighbors dying and the brutalz flowing
> 
> Also threw in a picture of my main 7 and main 6 stringers.
> Enjoy!


 

Verrryyy nice and practical!


----------



## PeteyG

This is what currently sits in Nollys bedroom, oh yeah, and a pair of nice rigs.


----------



## Minoin

Sickkk


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Randall 4x12 XL soon.


----------



## Tuned2F

Both of these pics are rather old. No longer own the Roadking or Framus Dragon, it's missing a 4x12. I replaced the Dragon with a Vetta II and the mega floorboard thing. I gotta say, considering I lost about $400, I'm really happy with the amp. 










From left to right: Washburn WG587, Ibanez RG7621, Carvin DC747, Shecter something something, Ibanez RG320FM, Fender 50th anniversary strat, on the bottom is a Gibson studio explorer. Not shown: RG2228.


----------



## Zugster

Updated. Just added a decimator g-string and rearranged the board. Got all guitars into the family pic.


----------



## Tuned2F

Strange settings on the dragon, mate.

I couldn't get a decent tone with the channel volumes below 2:00. I had to keep the channel volumes around 3:00 and adjust with the master. Really made the amp a lot more lively, and less compressed that way.


----------



## Zugster

Tuned2F said:


> Strange settings on the dragon, mate.
> 
> I couldn't get a decent tone with the channel volumes below 2:00. I had to keep the channel volumes around 3:00 and adjust with the master. Really made the amp a lot more lively, and less compressed that way.


 

Haha. Those aren''t real settings. Just random stuff the day I was setting up. Took the photo before dialing in tones and such.

I do keep the channel volumes high and the masters low. Almost need to dime the clean channel to match the volumes of crunch and lead.


----------



## Tuned2F

Zugster said:


> Haha. Those aren''t real settings. Just random stuff the day I was setting up. Took the photo before dialing in tones and such.
> 
> I do keep the channel volumes high and the masters low. Almost need to dime the clean channel to match the volumes of crunch and lead.



 Ahh, just making sure. I know what you mean about the diming the clean channel. Cheers man.


----------



## rikomaru

this is my nice cheap rig for now......i'm trying to find a place where i can test drive an ENGL Special Edition or Hughes & Kettner Triamp


----------



## TheRiverDragon

Diezel Herbert
Diezel Frontloaded 4x12 w/ V30
Diezel Rearloaded 4x12 w/ V30


----------



## Brord

Blaserius said:


> My Rig
> 
> Lordovchaos modded MT2  , 2Ch Triple Recto, a 4x12 Recto cab with V30s..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about selling the cab and buy me a 4X12 Vader.




Love your setup must sound amazing 
I'd play that in a heartbeat


----------



## Shaman

That's a helluva nice rig! Congrats


----------



## Brord

Hehe the funny thing is, I DO play such a rig also hahaha






Also with the oversized recto 4x12


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Heres an updated pic of my rig.


----------



## Splees

Back in Alaska for a week and a half... I had to bring a muff and delay.


----------



## TomAwesome

The whole monochrome rig thing you've got going looks kinda cool.


----------



## Distortion

Tuned2F said:


> Both of these pics are rather old. No longer own the Roadking or Framus Dragon, it's missing a 4x12. I replaced the Dragon with a Vetta II and the mega floorboard thing. I gotta say, considering I lost about $400, I'm really happy with the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Washburn WG587, Ibanez RG7621, Carvin DC747, Shecter something something, Ibanez RG320FM, Fender 50th anniversary strat, on the bottom is a Gibson studio explorer. Not shown: RG2228.




That is one sick looking explorer! Very nice


----------



## MacTown09

My rig


----------



## agoz20

thats two vaders in a row now!


----------



## mnemonic

MacTown09 said:


> My rig



ooh, all shiny black, looks classy


----------



## Slayer89

agoz20 said:


> thats two vaders in a row now!



Two vaders, two schecters, and two peaveys. Is there anymore win than that?


----------



## MacTown09

Haha it shows just what a good combination it is. Ha and we both have sonic maximizers! I am a little jealous of his cab though... My car is too small to hold a 4 12


----------



## agoz20

MacTown09 said:


> Haha it shows just what a good combination it is. Ha and we both have sonic maximizers! I am a little jealous of his cab though... My car is too small to hold a 4 12


 
and ns-2's from the look of it. what kind of drive pedal do you have?


----------



## MacTown09

agoz20 said:


> and ns-2's from the look of it. what kind of drive pedal do you have?



I dont have a boost right now but i plann on getting a Chaos Modded TS7 in the very near future. I also have an MXR 10-band EQ. Youve got nickel hardware on your schecter, is that how the newer ones come?


----------



## agoz20

MacTown09 said:


> I dont have a boost right now but i plann on getting a Chaos Modded TS7 in the very near future. I also have an MXR 10-band EQ. Youve got nickel hardware on your schecter, is that how the newer ones come?


 
i guess...  how old is yours?





the guitars


----------



## MacTown09

mine is about 2 months old


----------



## Vince

Here's the rig I used for most of last year:






and here's the rig I'm using now:






The chameleon with the bluetube driving it was great, and I used that setup for both albums I've recorded, but it was time for a change. I've only had the Triaxis for a month and I'm digging it quite a bit right now. It has just about every sound I could ever want in it.


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice upgrade.


----------



## phantom911

kmanick said:


> I went from this (guess I like to have a Mesa and a Peavey in the house)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this



What cabinet is under the 6505+?


----------



## Vince

he's using an Avatar 2x12. They're great cabs, I own one exactly like it myself.


----------



## stuh84

Vince: The new rig looks great, however, its sad to see you can't use the carpetted rack anymore, because that thing is gorgeous


----------



## kmanick

Vince said:


> he's using an Avatar 2x12. They're great cabs, I own one exactly like it myself.


 
yup it's an Avatar 2X12. I had C90's in it but I swapped them out for V30's.
recently.
the V30's sound better at lower volumes, and I'm not gigging right now so I didn't need them in there.


----------



## Vince

How would you compare your Avatar cab to the Mesa 2x12 sitting next to it? Does it sound bassier, is there more high end, etc?


----------



## metal_sam14

The Workshop:




The Guitars in the Stand:




Ibanez RG170 (first guitar)




Ibanez S470 (with Blackouts)




J&D 7 String (with Blackout)




Boss DD-7 and Ibanez TU20 Tuner (wah coming soon)




The Amp:


----------



## kmanick

Vince said:


> How would you compare your Avatar cab to the Mesa 2x12 sitting next to it? Does it sound bassier, is there more high end, etc?


 
The Avatar cab is brighter and (if you can believe it) louder than the Recto cab, but the recto cab is warmer and fuller sounding. Together they are a good match because they compliment each other pretty well.
If I could only keep one though , no question it would be the Recto cab.
It sounds better at lower volumes and (maybe because my new V30's aren't broken it yet) it sounds a little smoother. that may change though as I put some hours into the new V30's I've got in there and break them in.
I'm a huge fan of the recto 2X12's, they're great cabs.


----------



## -Cetanu-

my "new" preamp with my old poweramps.
This week I get my G-Major back.. Has anyone experiences with the SKB XRacks ?


----------



## Randy

-Cetanu- said:


> Has anyone experiences with the SKB XRacks ?



My guitar player's got one. If you don't mind plastic rack cases, it's great! Sturdy, and really light.


----------



## -Cetanu-

Randy said:


> My guitar player's got one. If you don't mind plastic rack cases, it's great! Sturdy, and really light.



That's great. I want to buy 3 XRacks and seperate them into 
two poweramp-racks and a preamp-rack.


----------



## DomitianX

I didnt like the two I have owned. The threads stripped out easily in the rack and the plastic cracked on both of them. No heavy gigging either. A bass player friend of mine bent his pretty bad dropping from a couple feet.


----------



## Randy

DomitianX said:


> I didnt like the two I have owned. The threads stripped out easily in the rack and the plastic cracked on both of them. No heavy gigging either. A bass player friend of mine bent his pretty bad dropping from a couple feet.



No kidding? I wonder if it's a difference between year/release...? My guitar player has an 8 space and a 4 space he gigs with (both at once) and neither have experienced those problems.


----------



## Zepp88

I have a six space SKB rolling rack that is completely fine.


----------



## Petef2007

Now that it's actually worth posting, heres my main rig in the bands rehearsal room 

Engl Fireball head into Marshall 1960a cab with a borrowed ISP Decimator (thanks stu!) and a Schecter Demon 7 FR (soon to become backup when i gets either a loomis or a c7 hellraiser)


----------



## DomitianX

Randy said:


> No kidding? I wonder if it's a difference between year/release...? My guitar player has an 8 space and a 4 space he gigs with (both at once) and neither have experienced those problems.



Im not sure what years mine were from but both were subpar. I;ve been buying my cases off Audiopile. Good prices and rock solid cases. They are pretty heavy though.

Audiopile Pro Audio - Case Products


----------



## stuh84

Petef2007 said:


> Now that it's actually worth posting, heres my main rig in the bands rehearsal room
> 
> Engl Fireball head into Marshall 1960a cab with a borrowed ISP Decimator (thanks stu!) and a Schecter Demon 7 FR (soon to become backup when i gets either a loomis or a c7 hellraiser)



Where do I know that rig


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## transperformanc

tell me what you think


----------



## Zugster

transperformanc said:


> tell me what you think


 
Looks kinda small.


----------



## Choop

furman
g major
marshall jmp-1
marshall 9100


----------



## Randy

Simple, but I like it a lot.


----------



## sytraxiplague

Lol... This isn't so much a rig, but a collection of junk. Haha, j/k.. Don't think I've seen much worse!
Hmm.. There's about 3 or 4 pedals tucked back in there that you can't see, though.






This summer I'll be loading up though, Fractal Axe-FX, some kind of poweramp, monitors, and a decent cab (No specific order)


----------



## budule

Here's my rig :

NADY VHF system,
POD pro,
BEHRINGER DEQ 2496 in fx loop

MARSHALL valvestate 8008 power amp (it will go soon in a 2U SKB case)
and my old BOSS graphic EQ is on retiremnt lol


----------



## NKGP

Not quite as huge as most rigs here but this is more than enough for me:
(sorry for bad quality)


----------



## Sebastian

^ Awesome setup !


----------



## Randy

budule said:


> Here's my rig :
> 
> NADY VHF system,
> POD pro,
> BEHRINGER DEQ 2496 in fx loop
> 
> MARSHALL valvestate 8008 power amp (it will go soon in a 2U SKB case)
> and my old BOSS graphic EQ is on retiremnt lol



I've got one of those Nadys, which I gigged with HARD and it held up like a trooper. One of the most reliable pieces of gear I'd had.


----------



## budule

@ randy :

I changed the NADY's jack years ago, and put a right angle neutrik. The old one was inadaptated to my guitar (jackson V with the side jackplate on the lower horn). I agree with you ; this VHf system is very resistant >>>"buduleproof"


----------



## Slamp

I just noticed the loop on the "g" in the bogner decal on my cab has broken off
during some gigging, so now i effectively have a Boaner


----------



## 7slinger

Slamp said:


> I just noticed the loop on the "g" in the bogner decal on my cab has broken off
> during some gigging, so now i effectively have a Boaner



sweet boaner lol


----------



## scottro202

well, I dont have a camera at close hand, but I did guitar geek my rig, like on guitargeek | the guitar rig database


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ Sweet! But can I ask why you have 2 Cobras?


----------



## PeteyG

Cos 2 cobras make you twice as awesome.


----------



## theglue_aka_me

My humble rig:






1984 Ibanez Roadstar II --> Peavey 5150.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

^


Played a Rebel 20 --> One of those 1x12" cabinets the other day. Loved it.

@ Slamp: How the hell do you get your head up there?!


----------



## stuh84

My rack is done 

From top to bottom:

Phonic PPC9000E power conditioner
Korg DTR1000 tuner
Gap......wonder what to put here?
Alesis Midiverb II effects unit, mainly for reverse reverb and fucked up flange effects
TC Electronic G Major, my main effects unit
RJM RG16 MIDI pedal looper, can control amp functions too but I don't have a second amp that I'd use in stereo.......yet

The pedals from left to right are a Line 6 Verbzilla (amazing shimmer and cave reverbs), ISP Decimator (=god), HBE Germania (best lead boost ever) and the Foxrox Octron (analogue octave pedal, can do upper and lower octaves, the lower octave is very bass like, and the upper octave SCREEEEEAAAAMS ).

Not shown are the BBE Supercharga power supply at the back, which powers all the pedals and RG16, and also a Digitech Whammy, which will be MIDI controlled when I get myself another MIDI cable 

I'll be talk more pics when I have it all set up with my rig (the Invader is at home, but the cab and everything are at the rehearsal room), but needless to say, I'm happy as fuck that I finally have the functionality I've been wanting


----------



## junnnu

Thats a pic of my old rig. (it was simply too heavy 30+45+47=122kg)

Mesa Quad preamp
VHT 2150
Mesa Roed Ready 212














And this is even older...

Engl e530
VHT 2150
Marshall 412 g12h-100
Marshall 412 g12t-75
+Doggie toaster


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Choop said:


> furman
> g major
> marshall jmp-1
> marshall 9100



It'd be awesome if your location were 'Helsinki, Finland'


----------



## stuh84




----------



## Mithrandir




----------



## Slamp

Randy said:


> @ Slamp: How the hell do you get your head up there?!



Very carefully, and with help


----------



## Rick

Mithrandir said:


>



Nice amps.


----------



## DomitianX

New pic of my rig. We just moved into a new house so I thought I would snap a pic before it looks "lived in"


----------



## liamh

You guys have pathetic rigs..





Yep, thats my weapon of mass br00talz.


----------



## shredfreak

Old rig:
Rocktrong chameleon 2000 > peavey classic 60/60 > Laney TT cab






New rig:

Rocktron mAxe> Crate gh120 head > Laney TT cab
Effects loops has a line selector with a rocktron intellifex in it to switch in & out for solo's.


----------



## Randy

Woah. The paintjob on that 7620 is unreal!


----------



## yellowv

Rocktron mAXE -> Carvin Legacy also use a GT-8, Morley Tremonti Wah, Bloody Murder modded SD-1 and an ISP Decimator.


----------



## DDDorian

woodtk said:


> Criminal MindsA procedural thriller about the FBI's Behavioral Analysis Unit, which profiles criminals to solve crimes. The ensemble drama relies on the team's diversity, which includes a young genius and a seasoned leader tortured by a past case. Unlike other crime dramas that focus on science, this series is very cerebral and almost Holmesian in its deductive analysis of the crimes and their perpetrators.



Just deleted the last spambot but I had to quote this for posterity. Seriously, there are spambots for third-rate forensic crime shows now? Guy had a link to Greys Anatomy DVDs in his sig Christ.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

DDDorian said:


> Just deleted the last spambot but I had to quote this for posterity. Seriously, there are spambots for third-rate forensic crime shows now? Guy had a link to Greys Anatomy DVDs in his sig Christ.



I should have killed him...WITH THIS!!!


----------



## Alekke

New old amp: Kitty Hawk


----------



## playstopause




----------



## XeoFLCL

Rig update: more useless stuff 






However, this time it spans half of my room even!


----------



## Petef2007

My new rig, VHT Sig X head into Marshall 4x12:


----------



## Blaserius

Here's my upgraded stack  The Vader totally rocks!





Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics..


----------



## maat

theglue_aka_me said:


> My humble rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Ibanez Roadstar II --> Peavey 5150.



I just LURV this refurbishing job. SICKNESS!!!


----------



## Tukaar

Sorry about the cell phone quality, but here's the latest pics.

Guitars:
Epiphone G400 Vintage
Hondo Les Paul copy

Amps:
Fender FM100 head
Fender FM412 cabinet (I did the design on the front of the cab myself in silver sharpie.)

(Usually, I keep the head on the floor away from the cab for stage antics. (Jumping, diving, etc.))

Effects:
MXR Wylde Overdrive (soon to be replaced by an MXR Distortion +)
MXR Blue Box (Crazy ass pedal, if your guys haven't tried it yet.)

Strings:
D'Addario .12-.54

This rig is a stoner doom machine, but soon enough, I should be trading out the Fender head in favor of a Sunn Beta Lead or Concert Lead head and getting another Fender cab. (What can I say? I like the way they respond.)

(BTW, check out my Orange cabinet in the background.


----------



## maat

Good Luck finding the SBL. I had a helluva time finding one when we weren't in a recession...and all the ones I saw on ebay didn't have the BIN option...which meant there'd be assholes with those auto-bidder programs set to just sweep you aside man...Fuckin ebay.


----------



## Choop

CrushingAnvil said:


> It'd be awesome if your location were 'Helsinki, Finland'



I wish my location was Helsinki, Finland...D:


----------



## CornSyrup

condensed @ the new practice space


----------



## COBHC

^ dear god thats alot of win


----------



## Choop

CornSyrup said:


> condensed @ the new practice space




 Oh wow! That's a nice pair of amps you have there..do want!


----------



## agoz20

CornSyrup said:


> condensed @ the new practice space




did you know andre is blind? isnt that crazy? he shredz on the guitars... but hes blind! lolz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQgQQgExY0s


----------



## CornSyrup

heheghafh. "Excuse me, I mean he's..."


----------



## agoz20

CornSyrup said:


> heheghafh. "Excuse me, I mean he's..."


its ok... im blind too


----------



## TJey

this one is mine


----------



## Panterica

nice cab
i got one, its killlllller


----------



## canuck brian

BBE Sonic Max
Rocktron Piranha (pre)
POD Pro XT (effects/direct/sim/tuner)
Rocktron Velocity 300
Doyle 4x12


----------



## xschuldinerx

not as good as most members here but oh well.  heres a clip if u want to hear it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfECbKWpilY


----------



## BlackDiamond

My pedalboard is garbage compared to the stuff that I've seen here! LOL!


----------



## maat

It's not. It's got a Zoom Tri-Metal on it.


----------



## grants

Rig


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## MFB

What pickups are in the Xiphos?

You're Laney GH50L HS =


----------



## Jonny

Indie Signature
ESP LTD M-1000
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez MTM2
Ibanez RG1570 MRR (Not shown)

Selling all of them for some monies.


----------



## Toshiro

MFB said:


> What pickups are in the Xiphos?
> 
> You're Laney GH50L HS =



Duncan Blackouts, the "Metal" in the bridge, and the regular neck model. 

Technically, that's an Avatar cab, but I like having gear that matches.


----------



## Used666

^^Very nice


----------



## Natron808

Probably very different from what most people here play but:





I doubt many here like that loose, vintage voiced, raspy, Matamp-style sound here but there you go... that's what I have right now. Engl E530 showing up next week though so we'll have a new addition at that point.


----------



## Used666

I like it a lot^


----------



## Jesse

simple.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Sadly I only have seperate pix of my stuff...Anyway not the most extravigant of setups but it serves its purpose...

Crate BV120






Behringer W/Jensens





LTD EC-300





Pedalboard


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## Deaths Madrigal

Thinking of selling the 7420's to fund a K7 or another UV.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Rotatous

yellowv said:


>



Hey, do you have any clips? Im planning to purchase that same cabinet.


----------



## yellowv

Rotatous said:


> Hey, do you have any clips? Im planning to purchase that same cabinet.



No sorry. The cab is great though. Great construction and V30's. Comparable to any V30 4x12 IMO.


----------



## svart

my rig:


----------



## liamh

^badass, I especially like that grill cloth on the 412


----------



## cow 7 sig

some new additions


----------



## yellowv

That camo is awesome


----------



## cow 7 sig

i run v30s in the camo cab


----------



## warped

I've posted pics of my amp(s) before - but I made an LED light strip with 4 LED's spaced so they sit behind the power tubes on the weekend - It's all powered by a 9V battery and has a little switch to turn them on/off - and I can take it out whenever I want (It's just sitting there). I think the rest of my band will laugh when they see this, but I think it's cool:


----------



## maat

Noice!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

warped said:


> I've posted pics of my amp(s) before - but I made an LED light strip with 4 LED's spaced so they sit behind the power tubes on the weekend - It's all powered by a 9V battery and has a little switch to turn them on/off - and I can take it out whenever I want (It's just sitting there). I think the rest of my band will laugh when they see this, but I think it's cool:



I've seen that amp before but I can't remember the name of it. Isn't it called the Fat Head or something? Who makes it?


----------



## warped

Hi DrakkarTyrannis! Yeah - I've posted a pic on here before (but not since I added the LED's).

It's made in Australia by a guy named Dale Sherlock (Sherlock Amplifiers) - it is called a 'FAT Head'. His website is pretty out-of-date but all the info on this amp is there www.sherlockamps.com.au

Pretty decent high-gainer with heaps of midi switching options - some say it's a bit Soldano/Bogner ish at high gain (I haven't played a Soldano or Bogner) - it can get very aggressive, or nice and smooth depending on how you set it.. Needs a boost for low tuned metal to make it a bit tighter, but handles it really well (better than the boosted dual recto I think) - If only I could get a Vader cab over here..


----------



## maat

cow 7 sig said:


> some new additions


 +1 for the Cindy Lauper Wristband/Barbie dress hanging on the door.


----------



## warped

Hey Cow 7 sig nice setup!! - how do you like the Randall T2?? These have interested me since I first heard about them - tube pre with a high powered solid state power amp? Good and tight for tuning low? How does it go with your 8 string compared to the marshalls?


----------



## cow 7 sig

8 + T2 + marshall cab=
sucks major ass
but with a randall XL cab its not too bad + i have another cab with v30s in and its not bad as well.i do change eq settings to help as the T2 has a fuck ton of bottom end.its a very good amp imo.it has more than excedeed my expectations.its not full solid power amp.its driven by a12at7 valve so it feels and still sounds like all tube but u can really push it hard.



at MAAT its my stage costume


----------



## PerditionCity

Prrrretty different from all the stuff you dudes seem to be posting, but hey, this is my rig.


----------



## Shaman

Here's a new shot of my rig. Picture was taken in my home studio thingy.






Mesa Triple Rectifier + Mesa Rectifier Standard 4X12" and an ENGL Invader 100 + Orange PPC412 black

It's cool how the Invader's faceplate looks like it's black from this perspective.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Shaman said:


> Here's a new shot of my rig. Picture was taken in my home studio thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesa Triple Rectifier + Mesa Rectifier Standard 4X12" and an ENGL Invader 100 + Orange PPC412 black
> 
> It's cool how the Invader's faceplate looks like it's black from this perspective.



I'm sure no one minds if I re-post this 

AWESOME...

that is all!


----------



## El Caco

I want to neg him out of jealousy


----------



## Panterica

Shaman said:


> Here's a new shot of my rig. Picture was taken in my home studio thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesa Triple Rectifier + Mesa Rectifier Standard 4X12" and an ENGL Invader 100 + Orange PPC412 black
> 
> It's cool how the Invader's faceplate looks like it's black from this perspective.



HOLY SHIT!  Inviggityvader action!






I love that cab, every time i see mine though i want an Engl cab, you have to admit those orange cabs look better on Engl than anything. well, Engl is better than anything


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Konfyouzd

wow... i need to get a better amp...


----------



## Harris

I really need to get a real camera


----------



## polloymedio

i just went through all 57 pages and i must say i hate u guys for those fkin penis extensions 

im right now in a transition from solidstate to tube, so im like selling almost everything i was used to play to build my dream rig... im gonna post pics of my actual rig later


----------



## Shaman

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm sure no one minds if I re-post this
> 
> AWESOME...
> 
> that is all!



Thanks a lot mate 



s7eve said:


> I want to neg him out of jealousy



I can feel the love 

Cheers man!

A lot of looong hours at work, but it paid off in the end. There is nothing I would really want to change in my rig. I dare to say it: I have NO GAS!! And I have not have any GAS for ages. (when it comes to amps/cabs that is)

I am a happy camper 

Thanks again guys


----------



## CrushingAnvil

s7eve said:


> I want to neg him out of jealousy



















but dont,


----------



## drummerboy7816

Harris said:


> I really need to get a real camera



Love the Cobra. How does it sound through the Vader?


----------



## NewEyesOpen

Seems like I'm a little bit behind the game, but better late than never right?





















I'm running a Mesa/Boogie Roadster head through a recto 2x12 with an MXR carbon copy delay and MXR stereo chorus. The NS-2 is gone, the chorus replaced it. A boss TU-2 pedal tuner and Ibanez S2170FB and S1625FB prestige's. I'm looking at getting the RG1527m and a G-Major 2 in the near future along with some recording gear.


----------



## adamgiroux

i finally got my rig to my drummers house.. so i decided to take a few pics next to my bassists rig 








and in the dark:





my gear: 
-Mesa Boogie roadster w/ mesa rectifier 4X12
-Korg DTR-1000 rack tuner 
-Furman power conditioner 
-TC electronics g-major 
-Lexicon JamMan 
-Voodoo lab gcx loop switcher
-shelf with tubescreamer
-dbx 266xl compressor/gate
-dbx 215 dual 15-band eq
-voodoo lab ground control pro

bassists gear:
-furman power conditioner 
-dbx 266xl compressor/gate
-Ampeg SVT-3PRO
-ISP decimator
-BBE sonic maximizer 
-some distortion pedal i cant remember the name of

regards,

adam


----------



## Rick

Quite a nice rig you got there.


----------



## playstopause

^

 Killer!


----------



## Shaman

Damn, that's gorgeous!


----------



## maliciousteve

New rig as of yesterday. Will replace the cab later on in the year.


----------



## ccc187307

CrushingAnvil said:


>


 
Does that thing play 8-track tapes?


----------



## MFB

ccc187307 said:


> Does that thing play 8-track tapes?



...j/k?


----------



## El Caco

I think he is asking about the empty module slots.


----------



## ccc187307

It's a joke dude, c'mon! Yeah the empty slots.

I cant believe they dont at least give you a plate to cover them up with.


----------



## MFB

I was _praying_ that you were joking, if not ...well see the aforementioned smilie


----------



## liamh

It's a cool idea though, I'd play good money for an amp which plays music, so I dont have to


----------



## Rotatous

It was was nice outside, and I was already moving equipment, so I decided to snap a pic.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ccc187307 said:


> Does that thing play 8-track tapes?





Fair call.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## Rick

That looks killer, dude.


----------



## yellowv

Thanks.


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> That looks killer, dude.


----------



## Killian

Pretty Straight forward stuff... Very versatile though


----------



## yellowv

VERY nice!!!


----------



## Killian

Thanks! I'm extremely pleased with the sig! I used to endorse splawn amps, but this amp just took me in a whole other direction! I'm kinda bumbed that they are called fryette now though! the new logo is kinda lame! The vht logo just looks so massive!!!


----------



## Xiphos68

Ryan said:


> This was my rig for a couple years lol


This is my rig right now! I love it!


----------



## liamh

Omg, you have a sig: x, I fucking love that amp with all my soul


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Yay!! 











Mesa Dual Rectifier Roadster
Mesa OS Rectifier 4x12 cab w/ Vintage 30's
*No effects at the moment*


----------



## Distortion

Very nice man, lovin' the Roadster and the Ibby's!


----------



## playstopause

Guys, there is no need to re-quote a bunch of pics, especially when they're on the same page or the post above.


----------



## Ben.Last

playstopause said:


> Guys, there is no need to re-quote a bunch of pics, especially when they're on the same page or the post above.



Thank you. That shit gets annoying.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Diezel_FW

Heres my effort!


----------



## vontetzianos

Diezel_FW said:


> Heres my effort!


 


Very nice. The blackmachine is gorgeous BTW.


----------



## MetalJonesy

some awesome rigs guys,

heres what i currently have amp wise:


----------



## Ben.Last

vontetzianos said:


> Very nice. The blackmachine is gorgeous BTW.



No luck on the whole, "not quoting pics on the same page" thing then?


----------



## skeeballcore

Just got the Mesa cab today. I had one years ago, but had gotten rid of it. Glad to have one back in the rig....
and just liven things up, here's a pic of my 'other' rig


----------



## Ben.Last

Airsoft for the fuckin win. Too bad you don't live around me, been looking for more ppl to go airsofting with.


----------



## skeeballcore

Lern2swim said:


> Airsoft for the fuckin win. Too bad you don't live around me, been looking for more ppl to go airsofting with.


I'd like to try the airsoft thing, but I can assure you, those are very real.


----------



## maat

skeeballcore said:


> I'd like to try the airsoft thing, but I can assure you, those are very real.


Chat...TN. YUP! Real.


----------



## Ben.Last

skeeballcore said:


> I'd like to try the airsoft thing, but I can assure you, those are very real.



ahahaha. Shit. Looking at the shrunken version of the pic it was hard to tell. In that case, California gun laws for the fucking loss, you're lucky you don't live here.


----------



## yingmin

Lern2swim said:


> ahahaha. Shit. Looking at the shrunken version of the pic it was hard to tell. In that case, California gun laws for the fucking loss, you're lucky you don't live here.


No, YOU'RE lucky he doesn't live there.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

s7eve said:


>



Unless It's some semi-naked girlfriend sitting on your Deizel/ENGL/Mesa/Rivera/VHT/Marshall 100 watt super lead - I completely agree and adhere to this.

 continue


----------



## Fler

Well, here's some random piccage of my shit...










































Sounds tasty, all of it...sans the Marshall that William Wallace had his way with...


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice stuff! I've been messing around with the VH-4 sim on my Axe-FX all day. Any opinion as far as the Das Metal amp in the Axe-FX versus your real VH-4?


----------



## CynicEidolon

Fler said:


> Well, here's some random piccage of my shit...
> 
> Sounds tasty, all of it...sans the Marshall that William Wallace had his way with...




You must be part goose... You'd have to shit golden eggs to afford that shit! Hahahaha. 

Awesome stuff, man!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Fler - That Marshall is legendary, I fucking want one. Might put Danish colours on my Rivera, what do you guys think?


----------



## Fler

Yeah that cabinet's a wonder... It doesn't do the Diezel's sound justice, but it's a pretty hilarious looking thing. It works for now until I can get some 4x12s made up with Fane speakers. Hiwatty goodness!

The Das Metal model in the AxeFX honestly is pretty damn close, it replicates a lot of feel and chunk of the VH4 quite accurately. Doesn't quite have the warmth of the genuine valve amp, but still, it's more than close enough as far as i'm concerned!

No, i'm very broke, very, very broke. This shit explains why =P
I don't actually own the acoustic, that's my fathers, but I love to play it, best playing/sounding Martin I have ever heard.


----------



## ralphy1976

my rig....no jokes, straight up!!

when you live in a flat in sunny vienna (in europe) you want to be careful with your wattage...20W is already a lot...

hope it made you smile and say awww.....


----------



## asmegin_slayer

ralphy1976 said:


> my rig....no jokes, straight up!!
> 
> when you live in a flat in sunny vienna (in europe) you want to be careful with your wattage...20W is already a lot...
> 
> hope it made you smile and say awww.....



I love the micro cube, i have one myself...


----------



## ralphy1976

asmegin_slayer said:


> I love the micro cube, i have one myself...



so we microcube REPRESENT!!!

ha! ha! ha!!! awesome..pretty good for my sound and my flat..


----------



## synrgy

Do to my band's recent shift in focus, I'm more set up for 'studio mode' than anything right now, but it's mostly the same rig I'd use live:


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## Ben.Last

What the fuck!?!?!!?!Lfdjs;glaj


----------



## MFB

FORTRESS OF LOLITUDE!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Just give me 5 more years and ill have the same amount of guitars or MORE!


----------



## sandwichamwin

You either own a guitar shop, or you've mastered bank robbery!


----------



## CentaurPorn

Nah he is just a filthy whore


----------



## eelblack2

Will there be H8 if I say thats only half the room and gear? I have to build the other shelf this weekend. Ran out of time last weekend.


----------



## MFB

H8


----------



## Rick

H8.


----------



## El Caco

Another member of the Lee Hate club checking in.


----------



## eelblack2

MFB said:


> H8





Rick said:


> H8.





s7eve said:


> Another member of the Lee Hate club checking in.



I heart you all.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

It's a lot of amps but TheGrooveKing on Harmony Central has more  Seriously, he has a room FULL of rack gear, it's ridiculous. It is actually too much.


----------



## eelblack2

I'm sure there are folks with a lot more gear than me. I didnt mean to be haughty with my post, I just thought I would share the shelving that I built, because its really cool to be able to roll around in a wheelie chair and swap guitars, amps or cabinets on the fly. Ironically, Im more proud of 100 bucks in lumber from Lowes, than the gear, cause I planned and built it myself. The bottoms of the shelves are exactly 51 Inches tall to accomodate even a Mesa oversized 4x12 (which are freaking huge on casters) + head, and still accomodate up to a full size bass case on top stacked like a library shelf.

Here is the new cab going in next week that I'll put the 800 and 6100 on top of for maximum man/fro0t color effect. I'll also put the Cornford back on the Mesa and Splawn 2x12's on the opposite wall when I have the 2nd shelf done.






Here is my computer rig, which I use primarily for my businesses, but I will tie one of the PC's into a recording rig. This is on the opposite end of the room. 






And here is a better shot of my rack that you cant really see well in the previous pics. 






There is a Triaxis and a SRD Sustainer in there now, filling the blank slots.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Lee has a really nice rack 

And Synrgy the pics of my old RG7420 in your rig are giving me Ibanez GAS again


----------



## El Caco

We love to H8 you Lee, please continue. 

Gotta love that rack, the Velocity 100 seems so redundant and with all your money, guitars and gear do you really use those cheap ass patch cables?

Anyway  H8 Lee


----------



## synrgy

wannabguitarist said:


> Lee has a really nice rack
> 
> And Synrgy the pics of my old RG7420 in your rig are giving me Ibanez GAS again


 
hehe, yeah. It's definitely been serving me well, once I remembered how to properly set up a floyd again. 

Strangely, I'm getting slightly better tracking out of the GK-3 installed on it than I did on my 7321.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I don't H8 Lee.. i just envy the fuckin hell out of him! 

And honestly just wanna know what the hell kinda businesses he owns??


----------



## El Caco

s_k_mullins said:


> I don't H8 Lee.. i just envy the fuckin hell out of him!
> 
> And honestly just wanna know what the hell kinda businesses he owns??



You know all that spam/malware you get 



The truth is Lee has a porn website, it is called deadhookers.com


----------



## s_k_mullins

s7eve said:


> You know all that spam/malware you get
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is Lee has a porn website, it is called deadhookers.com


 
So he's responsible for those viruses my computer got! 

And speakin of deadhookers.com, reminds me i gotta renew my subscription


----------



## Ps43203

Here's mine. You wont see those cabs again I bet!!


----------



## eelblack2

s7eve said:


> We love to H8 you Lee, please continue.
> 
> Gotta love that rack, the Velocity 100 seems so redundant and with all your money, guitars and gear do you really use those cheap ass patch cables?
> 
> Anyway  H8 Lee



You are totally right about the cheap patch cables. I F'ing hate them and need to buy a big roll of raw cable and good connectors and just make a pile of good cables. 

The Velocity poweramp is just my "bitch" amp if someone needs to borrow one, or if I am in a wierdly rare mood for that "solid state cut" as Vince refers to it. It happens occasionally, particularly if the Chameleon or Digitech comes out.


----------



## Ps43203

Eel is right, you should spend as much on your cables as your rig itself. Sad but true.


----------



## sandwichamwin

My not so fancy rig atm. I have a rack too with effects and what not, but I'm enjoying some pure tone lately, which the Mark II and JTM45 always deliver .


----------



## Fler

Hah, I used to have one of those Marshall Silver Jubilee cabs.


----------



## Used666




----------



## distressed_romeo

My massively complex setup...


----------



## maat

It's not smart to keep hard drives that close to speakers.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

Finally got my Engl XXL and Vader 2x12 together


----------



## Rabsa

I just couple of hours ago purchased a barely used Hughes & Kettner TriAmp MKII with TriAmp's own stageboard and ampcover for 1400e wich is about 1946 dollars. Couple of years old and two owners.


Now I have to find 112 or 212 cabinet as cheap as possible.



I will post pics when I get the amp and the cab.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

My new Engl Invader and pro cab i just got this weekend. I love this amp!


----------



## HANIAK

^ beautiful set, dude!


----------



## justing

sorry for the cell phone pic


----------



## ZXIIIT

Live rig update


----------



## Despised_0515

justing said:


> sorry for the cell phone pic





Beautiful Orange and Peavey setup.
What speakers are in those cabs and how's it all sound?


----------



## Rabsa

Tattadaa!


Finally. I just while ago call for cabinet from local postal service. TriAmp I get at last week. 











LIGHTS!!!


----------



## MFB

That thing is bootiful!


----------



## vlover

My 7 Strings










I live V's, Marshalls and Effects. Im gonna sell some stuff to get that damned 8 String Schecter.


----------



## Zugster

V fo victory.


----------



## ralphy1976

@Rabsa : i dig the pine wood finish in your bedroom!!! just need forest / snow and i am set!!!


----------



## vlover

Zugster said:


> V fo victory.



Hince......the name


----------



## TomAwesome

I took this picture for something else, but what the hell?







It's kind of dark, but it gets grainy and noisy if I push the levels up much more.


----------



## Jzbass25

Really bad iphone pics


----------



## Zugster

TomAwesome said:


> I took this picture for something else, but what the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of dark, but it gets grainy and noisy if I push the levels up much more.


 

Look great! How do you like the combination of the ultra and the Carvin ss power amp?


----------



## ralphy1976

TomAwesome said:


> I took this picture for something else, but what the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of dark, but it gets grainy and noisy if I push the levels up much more.


 
Tom FTW!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome

Zugster said:


> Look great! How do you like the combination of the ultra and the Carvin ss power amp?



It's fantastic. I'm pretty happy I went this route. The power amp modeling is good enough that I don't really miss the tubes too much, and the flat response makes it sound like I'm actually switching between different amps when I switch sims rather than switching channels on the same head.



ralphy1976 said:


> Tom FTW!!!!


----------



## vlover

i missed the 666 post


----------



## adamcontinent

set up in my room, shitty phone camera, will probablly post better pictures soon!


----------



## xschuldinerx

Adam what is you head sitting on? My rig is almost identical. 6505+ on the floor with rack on top and a cab next to that.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

eelblack2 said:


> I heart you all.



Pr00f!

Lee likes booooooys!!


----------



## DomitianX

Jzbass25 said:


> Really bad iphone pics



How does that 2x12 Legacy cab sound? I was thinking about picking one up to make it a little easier to move instead of my 4x12.


----------



## NKGP

little update:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Damn NGKP.. I really like that Epi Les Paul baritone.
The scale on that thing looks monstrous.. what's the scale length?
And what pickups do you have?


----------



## NKGP

Thanks.
It's 27,75"; bridge pickup is stock, neck is a gibson P-94.
I didn't get around to testing it alot though, but I did make a short test-recording with it to hear what the bridge pickup sounds like.
It's track 8 on this myspace: NKGP [changes] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## adamcontinent

xschuldinerx said:


> Adam what is you head sitting on? My rig is almost identical. 6505+ on the floor with rack on top and a cab next to that.


 
My head is sitting on a bedside table i have been using in my room, my head fits perfect on the lower shelf, and i stick the rack on top.


----------



## armageddonmetal

My rig as of 6 months ago. I have since added another head and 2 more cabs. New pics coming soon.

Peavey JSX Head
2x Basson B412 Cabs
Furman Power Conditioner
Korg Rack Tuner
Alesis 3630 Compressor/Gate
Boss NS-2 Nois Suppressor


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

armageddonmetal said:


> My rig as of 6 months ago. I have since added another head and 2 more cabs. New pics coming soon.
> 
> Peavey JSX Head
> 2x Basson B412 Cabs
> Furman Power Conditioner
> Korg Rack Tuner
> Alesis 3630 Compressor/Gate
> Boss NS-2 Nois Suppressor



JSX through Bassons..how's that working for you?


----------



## chips400

BACON! uhhh I MEAN BASSON!


----------



## vlover

armageddonmetal said:


> My rig as of 6 months ago. I have since added another head and 2 more cabs. New pics coming soon.
> 
> Peavey JSX Head
> 2x Basson B412 Cabs
> Furman Power Conditioner
> Korg Rack Tuner
> Alesis 3630 Compressor/Gate
> Boss NS-2 Nois Suppressor



I have a head/rack combo case like that. DONT SIT ON it...it will break


----------



## armageddonmetal

The Bassons are great. I've been very happy with them. They are a really cool company to work with. Yeah ha, definitely not the most sturdy case, but it was the cheapest, so it works. 2 years on the road with no major problems, can't complain. I'm running 2 heads now, so I'm in the process of rebuilding it to carry 2. I am putting a new larger base on it with larger casters for stability, and adding some bracing on the inside. It should be nearly bulletproof when I get done with it.


----------



## armageddonmetal

speaking of Basson, Here's one of my bands cabs put together:






The bass cab is a monster. It gets down to 28hz, and it LOVES power. The more the better. It also weighs 228 pounds


----------



## Collapse

6505+ and 5150II with 2 Mesa half back cabs


----------



## Slayer89

Now that my girlfriend I live together, so do our collections. So, it's one of these







into this


----------



## oddone

Im bored so ill play:




































and of course the monster that will be finished on friday


----------



## metal_sam14

wow im loving that 8 string, what pickups are you gonna put in there?
nice rack 2


----------



## oddone

metal_sam14 said:


> wow im loving that 8 string, what pickups are you gonna put in there?
> nice rack 2



if you are talking to me, lundgren m8s. Thats just to start with though, if im not happy im going to get some bareknuckles which so far have been amazing for my six strings. I want to give tim a hand job for making such awesome creations.


----------



## pirateparty

Not finished(never is, is it?)

Nothing in the rack yet haha, thats why its closed.

As a side note, whenever the lids are off the rack sways from side to side under the weight of the amp, should I just leave one lid on at all times to stabalize it?


----------



## DomitianX

pirateparty said:


> Not finished(never is, is it?)
> 
> Nothing in the rack yet haha, thats why its closed.
> 
> As a side note, whenever the lids are off the rack sways from side to side under the weight of the amp, should I just leave one lid on at all times to stabalize it?



If there is nothing in the rack, put the rack somewhere else.


----------



## pirateparty

I know but I like having a big box underneath my head, its like spinning rims for my amp.


----------



## matttttYCE

pirateparty said:


> I know but I like having a big box underneath my head, its like spinning rims for my amp.



It's like some kind of disease, isn't it? Some people just HAVE to have a rack. After I sold my 6 space rack to downsize to a 4 space I needed the money for more important things (damn bills) and still haven't been able to buy a new rack. And without a rack I just seem to hate the look of my rig more and more each passing day!


----------



## oddone

Eh your rack shouldnt sway under weight. Sounds like its not properly reinforced.


----------



## El Caco

No it sounds like it is a empty cheap rack, they are only held together by a few rivets but when you bolt your gear in them your gear forms part of the structure.


----------



## kingpinMS3




----------



## pirateparty

s7eve said:


> No it sounds like it is a empty


yep,


s7eve said:


> cheap rack


yep,


s7eve said:


> they are only held together by a few rivets


yep!


s7eve said:


> but when you bolt your gear in them your gear forms part of the structure


oh sweet, thanks


----------



## dewy




----------



## CynicEidolon

Woot! Another JVM/V30 setup! I love it, man! What are you playing through it?


----------



## skolpatrol

Custom 50 watt head
Marshall cab, obviously.
Pod X3 live

Just ebayed all of my 12U of rack effects and went with this for awhile. So far, enjoying it.


----------



## fretninjadave

Mesa Nomad 100 with el-34s instead of the 6l6s that were in it with my Marshall 1936 lead and my Rhino 4x12


----------



## VforVendetta00




----------



## Rotatous

^^^HAWT!!!


----------



## oddone

VforVendetta00 said:


>



so how long til you need another retube?

=D


----------



## cow 7 sig

this





goes in to the loop of 
this




some times i take the x3l out and muck around with these




and this is my clean amp


----------



## Masch

Greetings fellas!
As indicated in the title, this is the guitarist from Quadraphonic,a progressive rock band in Cyprus. My sidekick and I, decided to post a picture of our much beloved Fryette twins (the amps were bought pre Fryette period, hence the old nameplates). As you can see these were taken at a gig. The sound was according to many of the people who attended phenomenal (at least for the standards of our tiny island). We're the first, proud owners of a Sig X and UL 100 in Cyprus, hoping to do the Fryette (formerly VHT) family justice. I've recently also bought the Deliverance to enlarge our family of boutique amps. Watch this space for future pics/info on recorded material (as we don't have any at the moment). Hope you guys love it, we know we do!


----------



## Sepultorture

VforVendetta00 said:


>



that sir, makes me jealous, i love my DR, but the roadster, that cab, and those rack lovelies you have are giving me EXTREME GAS


----------



## VforVendetta00

Sepultorture said:


> that sir, makes me jealous, i love my DR, but the roadster, that cab, and those rack lovelies you have are giving me EXTREME GAS



yea, the roadster is awesome. here is next to the ENGL 860, another badass amp but i'll have to be putting it up on the chopping block cause my car just made me spend too much fuckin money to fix.


----------



## turmoil

my rig minus a recto, engl 4x12, and of course guitars


----------



## CrushingAnvil

*








*


----------



## pirateparty

turmoil said:


> my rig minus a recto, engl 4x12, and of course guitars



GOD DAMN IT


----------



## CrushingAnvil

pirateparty said:


> GOD DAMN IT



Dude that kind of thing isn't uncommon around here... get used to it.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Can people please stop quoting pics from the same page? Just say their username before your comment or something.


----------



## SjPedro

I feel so puny seeing all of these (yes I browsed all the 72 pages lol) 

All I got is my ibanez, my strat and a line 6 spider III amp.....oh and soon to add to the collection a Jack and Danny YC-780 /7 string ....will probably modify it after a few months and i got a couple of &#8364; to spend on it


----------



## playstopause

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Can people please stop quoting pics from the same page? Just say their username before your comment or something.



+1.

I've been saying this forever.


----------



## sheener19

Heres my Amp






My Pedal Board










My JP7






And my guitar thats being built


----------



## vlover

Does those Guitar Cabs live up to the Hype?


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nitrobattery said:


>



I really like that Caparison..that's the first guitar from them I've ever really paid attention to.


----------



## Nitrobattery

It's awesome. Sounds like a Les Paul and plays like a shred machine. I'm actually selling the Ibanez to pick up another Caparison.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

playstopause said:


> +1.
> 
> I've been saying this forever.



Yeah, Playstopause was just minding his own business when *BANG* - Fuckin' universe appeared out of nowhere and was like "Where's the poontang at jeezy?"

Yeah, unless it's a picture of the most KINKIEST rig-porn. NO QUOTE TEH PIC 2WICE PLZ.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I really like that Caparison..that's the first guitar from them I've ever really paid attention to.



DRRRAAAAKKARRRR!!!!?!?!

What the hell were we just talking about?



Nah I think that re-post was warranted fo'sho'.



Nitrobattery said:


> It's awesome. Sounds like a Les Paul and plays like a shred machine. I'm actually selling the Ibanez to pick up another Caparison.



Dude, you haez the toanz I'm pretty sure.

 your gear > Schumacher


----------



## maat

[email protected] "Easy button" pedal


----------



## NKGP

update: + pod xt pro


----------



## mrhankey87

random pics from my studio...enjoy


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cool Pics dude. Nice gear too. I need your Rivera B cabinet for my A cab. Leave it to me in your will?


----------



## mrhankey87

CrushingAnvil said:


> Cool Pics dude. Nice gear too. I need your Rivera B cabinet for my A cab. Leave it to me in your will?



I'll tell you something funny...I ordered a Rivera K412T model...and the B model arrived  which I prefer now btw...


----------



## sheener19

Heres a pic of my rig:







Heres a pic of my rig and my other guitarist rig:


----------



## Hellfury

main rig, have a BOSS Ds1 distortion, Route 66, and Ibanez tube sreamer that I don't really useI'm in love with HardWire and MESA lol


----------



## Hellfury

I have a Line6 Spider with pedal that I lent to someone, a Strawberry Blonde, and a Fender Blues Deluxe that I'm selling to someone soon lol.


----------



## Hellfury

more rardom pix

lol note the bathmat i used before I got my Trex


----------



## yingmin

Posted a thread about this a while back, but I guess I'll drop them in this thread, too.











B52 AT212 combo
Axon AX100 mk II guitar synth
Alesis S4 synth module
Lexicon MPX G2 effects processor
Voodoo Lab GCX audio switcher
Gallien-Kreuger BP250 bass head (for piezo output of Fly and bass side of Treblebass)
Marshall 1960A 4x12 cab
Randall Jaguar 2x15 cab

Not pictured: 

Lexicon MPX R1 MIDI foot controller
Behringer two-button footswitch

Guitars:

Parker Fly Deluxe with Roland GK-3 synth pickup
Schecter Hellraiser C7 hardtail
Santucci Treblebass


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Yingmin - How does all that sound? Do you have videos/clips?

Looks tidy, and that cab is very Pantera


----------



## yingmin

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yingmin - How does all that sound? Do you have videos/clips?
> 
> Looks tidy, and that cab is very Pantera


It IS very Pantera. Several years ago, I actually used to bi-amp my rig, until I realized that it was completely unnecessary and wasn't really helping my sound out. These were also the dark days when I thought Sonic Maximizers were the best thing ever.

As for the sound, it's good enough for now. I'm thinking about retubing the amp, and maybe doing a little more experimenting with overdrives and such. No clips right now, but I suppose I could throw something together.


----------



## vlover

That 2x15 give you that thump in the chest when you play?


----------



## yingmin

vlover said:


> That 2x15 give you that thump in the chest when you play?



No, because I'm not really using it that way. Actually, until my bassist gets his own rig, I'm not even using it. Once he gets at least his own head, I'll start running my piezos through it, and the bass end of the Treblebass, so I'm not really using it to its fullest, I suppose. But yes, when the bassist plays through it, it's pretty meaty.


----------



## metal_sam14

i just ordered my new 6505 combo the other day so expect some piccys soon


----------



## CrushingAnvil

metal_sam14 said:


> i just ordered my new 6505 combo the other day so expect some piccys soon




Awesome, dude!

Awwwww bless:

Rig: GUITAR -> AMP


----------



## metal_sam14

CrushingAnvil said:


> Awesome, dude!
> 
> Awwwww bless:
> 
> Rig: GUITAR -> AMP


haha cheers, that was literaly my seup when i first signed up haha. guitar into peavey studio pro, guess i better change it


----------



## gcstudio

Some gears I'm using in my home-studio.


----------



## Hellfury

gcstudio said:


> Some gears I'm using in my home-studio.




lol damn your board is hugeand is it just me or is that strat overwhelmingly shiny?lol


----------



## Ben.Last

Yeah, it's shiny in the original pic which is in the post right above the one you quoted it in too. Sigh...


----------



## geetar_geek79

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah, it's shiny in the original pic which is in the post right above the one you quoted it in too. Sigh...


----------



## gcstudio

gcstudio said:


> Some gears I'm using in my home-studio.


 Thanks for the comments !! This is my favorite Strat showing in photo. Its builded by Jason Smith from Fender Custom Shop. BTW, I've ordered a CAA OD100SE+ last few weeks, I think will be arrive soon.


----------



## dicu

Here is my current rig: 

- ltd vb-200
- behringer tuner 
- marshall 8008 poweramp
- rocktron voodu valve preamp
- fcb 1010 foot controller and a Crybaby ( not in the picture)
- marshall cab


----------



## Kayzer




----------



## Hawksmoor

Here's a pic of my rig taken last friday, the first time I used it live all combined.
Contents:
- POD XT pro
- Digitech DHP 33
- Samson Power conditioner
- Rocktron Patchmate
- Peavey Classic 50/50
- Rack Drawer ( containing Boss NS2, Tonebone Headbone)
- Peavey 6505
- Mesa Cab

I usually use a Laney cab, but a mate borrowed me this as he opened for our band. It sounded a lot thinner than the Laney, which is baffling...


----------



## Rhoadkiller

It's finally complete so I thought I'd post a mandatory picture.


----------



## yingmin

Kayzer said:


>


Why such a modest pedalboard?


----------



## metal_sam14

finally got my act together today and finished building my rig (for the time being). all thats left to do now is build an A/B/Y switcher that is controlled by the relay switching in the behringer midi controller, one signal going to the 6505 and the other going to my pod pro for clean sounds. after that all i need is an overdrive, a small rack and maybe a few more pedals if i see the need.
pics:


----------



## Used666




----------



## Toshiro




----------



## nothingface

Here is my setup,plus my latest 8 and some of my other guitars.

The other 8 has SD blackouts,great pickup for those who like a change from EMGz. I did do the 18V mod on the intrepid and am happy with the outcome,sounds a little closer to my blackouts now.


----------



## matttttYCE

nothingface said:


> Here is my setup,plus my latest 8 and some of my other guitars.
> 
> The other 8 has SD blackouts,great pickup for those who like a change from EMGz. I did do the 18V mod on the intrepid and am happy with the outcome,sounds a little closer to my blackouts now.



Holy left handed guitars, nothingface! Nice collection. What's the one on the right in the first picture?


----------



## Ben.Last

Lefties for the motha fuckin win!


----------



## nothingface

matttttYCE said:


> Holy left handed guitars, nothingface! Nice collection. What's the one on the right in the first picture?


 Thanks!!
The guitar on the left is a Klesh custom,he was a small builder from upstate NY. It is 27" scale,mah body,mah/map/mah neck,gaboon ebony board and headstock. He did a great job,just wish he stayed open.
Honestly though,for the money that Agile is the way to go,I was really suprised at the quality and playability.


----------



## Kayzer

yingmin said:


> Why such a modest pedalboard?



Why not, its beyond perfect to gig live and i dont want to bother carrying a 10K board with me when i am on tour for a couple of weeks


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

The rack force:


----------



## Customisbetter

I just got the Lee Jackson today...


----------



## dewy

Updated as of today


----------



## sicstynine

as of today



















i still need to setup the amp and all the podxt related stuff...what a pain in the ass D:


----------



## cow 7 sig

some of my lot


----------



## Sang-Drax

JCM800


----------



## InTheRavensName

Rabsa said:


> Tattadaa!
> 
> 
> Finally. I just while ago call for cabinet from local postal service. TriAmp I get at last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIGHTS!!!



Shit a dick, I didn't know someone on here had scored Jani's destroyer..

...seems I've been away for far too long!


----------



## El Caco

A very long time, he doesn't have it anymore. IIRC one of the band members purchased it back from him.


----------



## HeavyMachinery

I did some downsizing for up coming Gigs.... Rack under rebuild 8 units floating+ JC-80 . Quit dark picture but its looks cooler in dark  









Here is Rig In FME show in your Booth (ps. Not me in axe) 










I all so got new "cheap" axe from indonesia, handbuild, cheap but amazing good and smooth to play beats 5-0 my old Agile





Herer is other radix for example...


----------



## TomAwesome

^ That's a pretty nice lookin' rig!


----------



## signalgrey

sicstynine said:


> as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still need to setup the amp and all the podxt related stuff...what a pain in the ass D:




nice Dir En Grey poster!


----------



## Sang-Drax

HeavyMachinery said:


>



That 27-fret ash guitar is hawt ! Care to give out more details?


----------



## brainstem3000

my rig axe-fx ultra , podx3 pro, mesa simul-class 2/90 2 mesa 4/12 cabs









with my new fave 7 string

my son , on my rig


----------



## TomAwesome

An Axe-FX and a POD X3 Pro?  Mind if I ask why? Cute kid, BTW.


----------



## brainstem3000

>An Axe-FX and a POD X3 Pro? Mind if I ask why? Cute kid, BTW. 

sure , the podx3 lets me have a variax/fbv longboard interface 
it lets me use my non midi fbv long board to controll the ultra 
and i can use my variax with the ultra as well , plus its a great 
backup !
its also my podfarm platinum licence , the ultra is the bomb , and i dont use any sounds out of the x3pro


----------



## geetar_geek79

brainstem3000 said:


>



i have the same neon guitar wall clock it's such a cool piece of gear (hangs amongst my other 'real' guitars)


----------



## Customisbetter

Things have changed so here are some updated pictures...


----------



## HeavyMachinery

Sang-Drax said:


> That 27-fret ash guitar is hawt ! Care to give out more details?



Scale is 27" and it's half ash half bubinga body between those are 3mm Wenge vernee. body is 45mm thik in middle and 20mm from sides. Mic is Harry Häussel Hott-b Neck is 3-piece laminated maple and 4-mm slides "bloodTree" in between those maple pieces.


----------



## signalgrey

^kitty!


----------



## HeavyMachinery

signalgrey said:


> ^kitty!



Kittys name was Nooni. I think that octave + second is correct english term for that.


----------



## Sang-Drax

HeavyMachinery said:


> Kittys name was Nooni. I think that octave + second is correct english term for that.



Cool name for a cat 

That guitar is simply awesome. Blackmachineish thin body, but with a less extreme headstock... awesome score, man.  Who built it?


----------



## Samer

My Engl Powerball + Vader cab

and

Peavey 3120 + Framus Cab

___

Wha da yall thenk


----------



## christpuncher66

recently sold the madison


----------



## SpaceDock

Here's me with my amp and the Fernandes


----------



## HeavyMachinery

Sang-Drax said:


> Cool name for a cat
> 
> That guitar is simply awesome. Blackmachineish thin body, but with a less extreme headstock... awesome score, man.  Who built it?



We had two cats same time with nooni. white one was named as Duuri in english its minor and Black/white was Molli which is Minor  

I build that guitar....


----------



## Sang-Drax

HeavyMachinery said:


> We had two cats same time with nooni. white one was named as Duuri in english its minor and Black/white was Molli which is Minor
> 
> I build that guitar....



=)

It looks awesome, man. Totally GOTM material if you ask me


----------



## Samer

My Rig

Engl Powerball + Vader 4x12






Peavey 3120 + Framus Cobra 4x12


----------



## christpuncher66

Samer said:


> My Rig
> 
> Engl Powerball + Vader 4x12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peavey 3120 + Framus Cobra 4x12



yo, let me buy one of those vaders, man. i know you bought like 3 of them off that dude..


----------



## Samer

christpuncher66 said:


> yo, let me buy one of those vaders, man. i know you bought like 3 of them off that dude..



Well what happened is me and 2 friends bought all 3, so i just have a vader 4x12 and a 2x12 at this point; if any of the other dudes decide to sell theirs ill let you know bro!


----------



## carcass

Samer said:


> My Rig
> 
> Engl Powerball + Vader 4x12
> 
> Peavey 3120 + Framus Cobra 4x12



there are a lots of exquisite gears around these site but i definitely like this Peavey 3120 the most, it is sweeeeeeeeet 

so I finally got Crate box, therefore i am very proud to post some pics of my gear together with my axe, Schecter Omen-7 with DiMarzio X2N 7 pickup











my rack, Rocktron Velocity Poweramp, DOD p.a./monitor processor, Rocktron Gainiac2 preamp ...btw, i am using just clean channel on Gainiac2, because of the tube





"The Noise-Bringer" 





The newest piece of gear, the rack sounds awesome via this cabinet, i tried my rack once viac kustom and it sound like crap, but via Crate nothing but awesome .. quotation of Rob from Cannibal "That cab is a f**king beast"


----------



## xschuldinerx

Carcass. where did you get that Death poster? nice rig also!


----------



## christpuncher66

Samer said:


> Well what happened is me and 2 friends bought all 3, so i just have a vader 4x12 and a 2x12 at this point; if any of the other dudes decide to sell theirs ill let you know bro!



fo shooo


----------



## Necrophagist777

HAI GUYS! My XXX, Avatar 2x12 and pedalboard. Next up on the GAS list is a Midiverb 4, Rack EQ and Power Conditioner.


----------



## carcass

xschuldinerx said:


> Carcass. where did you get that Death poster? nice rig also!



I knew that someone will ask this question  this poster was as a part of one czech metal magazine called spark, but it is quite long time ago


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Man, there are some FANTASTIC Rigs here, I may as well get in on the show and tell... 

Hope ya like!

The Madd Pedalboard!!!







The Brains of the Opperation!







Good Old ADA's w/ celestion greenbacks!!!







Always ready for a Gig!






I LOVE Tech-METAL!!!


----------



## 7slinger

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Man, there are some FANTASTIC Rigs here, I may as well get in on the show and tell...
> 
> Hope ya like!
> 
> The Madd Pedalboard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Tech-METAL!!!




sweet man

I'm patiently awaiting the Axess re-launch so I can start building my dream rig


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

I must say, while building this rig, it did take on a life of its own by the time I was done, but MAN it sounds good... My only debate these days now is, Should I get a 2:50 Mesa, cause the new group I'm with does some shows w/o a good PA, just good enough for the singer... The rest is MINT!



Guitarwiz2k said:


> Man, there are some FANTASTIC Rigs here, I may as well get in on the show and tell...
> 
> Hope ya like!
> 
> The Madd Pedalboard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brains of the Opperation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Old ADA's w/ celestion greenbacks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always ready for a Gig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Tech-METAL!!!


----------



## Sang-Drax

^Why the laptop?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Oh that's the best part!
Since I run the GR-30 I wanted more synth sounds, and patches that had a nice full sound, so I run REASON and trigger it with the GR-30 and program change it with the AXESS-ELECTRONICS, and all the volumes control it as well, and when we do covers like, "For whom the bell tolls" I have those sequences in there too, just play them and control with the other volume.

The laptop is pretty much a strong part of my setup. I mean, I set up the rig that if it died, we could still play a set with no problem like it wasn't there, but while its in play, the sound is just that much more powerful...



Guitarwiz2k said:


> Man, there are some FANTASTIC Rigs here, I may as well get in on the show and tell...
> 
> Hope ya like!
> 
> The Madd Pedalboard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brains of the Opperation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Old ADA's w/ celestion greenbacks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always ready for a Gig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Tech-METAL!!!


----------



## adamcontinent

Made the head rack case myself, for roughly $25. has never given me any problems. sturdy, and holds my gear like a champ!
Comparable to all those $400 cases out there.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's my rig. Laptop in the corner is for sampling in the industrial band I play in. there's also my pedals in the bottom right corner on the floor but there's only 4: behringer nr100 (very good for the money btw ), Digitech Bad Monkey, Korg Pitchblack, and a 2 button footswitch. As for the amp gear, it's all in the pic and I have my fasttrack in the corner too


----------



## Rotatous

^Are you sure that shelf can support your valveking?


----------



## Auyard

@ adamcontinent Whats above the tuner?


----------



## adamcontinent

Auyard said:


> @ adamcontinent Whats above the tuner?


 
Aphex 105 Noise Gate.
Pretty decent as far as noise gates. Has 4 channels. Wanting to get an ISP soon.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Rotatous said:


> ^Are you sure that shelf can support your valveking?


Certain of it. The one below was able to hold up a CRT that was heavier than the valveking for 4 years, even through 2 earthquakes


----------



## Herb Dorklift

The main rig. Gibson Explorer, direct into my Boogie.


----------



## mattofvengeance

^^^ 
That boogie is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## XeoFLCL

@Herb Dorklift

I love the explorer you have there, and my own aswell. Best/most metal guitar design ever


----------



## boltzthrower

Edroz said:


> best cabs i've ever used.
> 
> i have a 4x12, 2x15 and 2 2x12s



I noticed your 4x12 is one of the older ones with tolex. I have one like that, and a newer one. They sound different. The old one has more bass and low-mids, the newer one has more high mids and sounds clearer, they're definitely both broken in. I took the backs off of them; same construction and dimensions, speakers look the same.

Have you noticed a difference in tone between yours? I emailed Vader about this but they haven't gotten back to me.


----------



## Speedy

Mine haven't been here yet. It still misses my newest addition, Jack Soloist AT, and my "pedalboard"


----------



## caskettheclown

this is better than porn!..
i'll upload a picture when i get home....


----------



## Necrophagist777

The rig with the newly added rack:


----------



## kmanick

picked this up recently to keep the Mark IV Company
this is my 3rd one. Seems like I always come back to a 5150 II





I need to grab another Recto 2X12 cab


----------



## justinnn

only pic i have at the moment






Ibanez S - Line 6 X2 wireless - Boss tuner - ts9 - ISP Decimator -5150iii - Mesa cab.


----------



## GorillaSalsa

^^^^^ where did you buy that head/rack live-in case thing? ^^^^^


----------



## Gamba




----------



## justinnn

GorillaSalsa said:


> ^^^^^ where did you buy that head/rack live-in case thing? ^^^^^




i got it from Maxline Custom Cases


----------



## mattofvengeance

That case is badass, dude. I'm so used to seeing the rack on the top. I'm thinkin I want some sort of effects unit, but my last two spaces on my rack are occupied by a badass drawer, I may pull out the foam on both sides of my rack and convert them into drawers  Speakin of, is that drawer on the bottom for a pedalboard?


----------



## vlover

Only problem is you have to get on your knees to edit anything if you have processors down there.


----------



## justinnn

mattofvengeance said:


> That case is badass, dude. I'm so used to seeing the rack on the top. I'm thinkin I want some sort of effects unit, but my last two spaces on my rack are occupied by a badass drawer, I may pull out the foam on both sides of my rack and convert them into drawers  Speakin of, is that drawer on the bottom for a pedalboard?




the drawer on the bottom i keep extra cables, power supplies, batteries, and a looper for when i wanna use my bands intro and 808s. i also throw my keys, wallet, and phone in there right before i play. if i ever decided to use a pedal board again, i could easily fit one in it, its a BIG drawer.


----------



## st2012

Here's a quick shot of what I mainly mess around with. I have a few more guitars and random amps but this is the important stuff.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Necrophagist777 said:


> The rig with the newly added rack:



What did you need to do to get the wood off the front of your XXX? I've been meaning to do this to mine so i can add a wire grill not not unlike the way you did yours (+/- some bitchin' LED lighting). Doing this won't hurt the strusture of the housing any, will it? I'd hate for the damn thing to fall apart on me.


----------



## Necrophagist777

PirateMetalTroy said:


> What did you need to do to get the wood off the front of your XXX? I've been meaning to do this to mine so i can add a wire grill not not unlike the way you did yours (+/- some bitchin' LED lighting). Doing this won't hurt the strusture of the housing any, will it? I'd hate for the damn thing to fall apart on me.



Sorry man but I really have no idea. I bought it from a dude on Ebay with the faceplate and tolex and everything already done.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

JUST stating my opinion - I'll be really stoked if you like the snakeskin thang but christ...that looks rightfully shocking. 

 cool if you dig it though!


----------



## Necrophagist777

CrushingAnvil said:


> JUST stating my opinion - I'll be really stoked if you like the snakeskin thang but christ...that looks rightfully shocking.
> 
> cool if you dig it though!



I love the way it looks, and honestly it looks less shocking and a lot better in person, and if you stand far enough away it looks like urban camo


----------



## Bob Gore

about the amp: Madman Amplification on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## sheener19

Updated a few things


----------



## 7slinger

killer looking rig matt, alot of really nice touches. I never could get the gsystem to function well enough with my amps that I was totally happy with it.

do you like the nova drive?


----------



## sheener19

Thanks man I'm pretty into doing all those little geeky things like that. I've got my G-System to sound great with my amp. I didn't know that you needed to adjust the input level and it was really sucking tone but afterni fixed that it sounds like completely transparent. I just got the nova drive and I love it so far I'm waiting for the Y MIDI cable to get it so I can't use it to it's full potential.


----------



## metal_sam14

wow thats one of the best and most tidy rigs ive ever seen! good work man!


----------



## 7slinger

sheener19 said:


> Thanks man I'm pretty into doing all those little geeky things like that. I've got my G-System to sound great with my amp. I didn't know that you needed to adjust the input level and it was really sucking tone but afterni fixed that it sounds like completely transparent. I just got the nova drive and I love it so far I'm waiting for the Y MIDI cable to get it so I can't use it to it's full potential.



ya I had it for years, went through all the level tweaking, input, loop headroom, all that stuff...I even found a 30 page gsystem setup paper that a guy that frequents the TC forums had put together, but I still wasn't happy with it. tried it with a dual rec solo head, engl e530 pre/mesa 50/50 setup, 5150, and lastly a rivera kr55. I loved the functionality of the unit, but I always found my overall tones improved greatly when I just took it out of the chain.

congrats to you for getting it set up right


----------



## vlover

sheener19 said:


> Updated a few things



By Far the coolest thing on this thread 

That's one of those "why didn't I think of that" idea's.


----------



## sheener19

vlover said:


> By Far the coolest thing on this thread
> 
> That's one of those "why didn't I think of that" idea's.



Thanks man I'm really please with how it came out. I posted the same thing on the TC Forum and I've been flooded with emails asking me for my template I used and a copy of the Nova Drive one haha.


----------



## 7slinger

sheener19 said:


> Thanks man I'm really please with how it came out. I posted the same thing on the TC Forum and I've been flooded with emails asking me for my template I used and a copy of the Nova Drive one haha.



they look schweet

is it just something you did on your computer and then printed on stickers?


----------



## sheener19

7slinger said:


> they look schweet
> 
> is it just something you did on your computer and then printed on stickers?



Ya I just did some measurements drew them up in photoshop and printed them on sticker paper.


----------



## CentaurPorn

I think I have been through a Framus and a Mark IV since my last post in here.

This is now where the magic happens. 

Fryette Ultra-Lead
Fryette 212 Fat bottom.
Relay switched Bloody Murder
RJM Amp Gizmo
G-Major


(The cab is usually on the otherside of the room so It projects perfectly on me at my desk but the space is currently occupied by the Christmas tree. It sounds like ass when I am sitting on top of it.)


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

sheener19 said:


> Ya I just did some measurements drew them up in photoshop and printed them on sticker paper.


Now for the real trick. Can you get em off? Won't they just tear like cd labels?


----------



## Slayer89

CentaurPorn said:


> I think I have been through a Framus and a Mark IV since my last post in here.
> 
> This is now where the magic happens.
> 
> Fryette Ultra-Lead
> Fryette 212 Fat bottom.
> Relay switched Bloody Murder
> RJM Amp Gizmo
> G-Major
> 
> 
> (The cab is usually on the otherside of the room so It projects perfectly on me at my desk but the space is currently occupied by the Christmas tree. It sounds like ass when I am sitting on top of it.)



How do you like the fatbottom 212? I'm planning on selling my 412 and getting a 212 and that's the one I'm looking at most.


----------



## james12impurity

behold, most likely the worst setup in this thread





Yamaha PE200A
Dunlop Crybaby
Boss DS-1
Line 6 Spider III 30
Epiphone Les Paul Custom

_Coming Soon:_
Line 6 Uber Metal
LTD SC607B

_In Future_
New Head+Cab

Has anyone played a Randall KH120? It seems pretty good for the price

Let the insults rain down upon me


----------



## metal_sam14

james12impurity said:


> behold, most likely the worst setup in this thread
> 
> Yamaha PE200A
> Dunlop Crybaby
> Boss DS-1
> Line 6 Spider III 30
> Epiphone Les Paul Custom
> 
> _Coming Soon:_
> Line 6 Uber Metal
> LTD SC607B
> 
> _In Future_
> New Head+Cab
> 
> Has anyone played a Randall KH120? It seems pretty good for the price
> 
> Let the insults rain down upon me


we cant all have amazing amps man  if it works for you then its all good!


----------



## Necrophagist777

james12impurity said:


> behold, most likely the worst setup in this thread
> 
> Yamaha PE200A
> Dunlop Crybaby
> Boss DS-1
> Line 6 Spider III 30
> Epiphone Les Paul Custom
> 
> _Coming Soon:_
> Line 6 Uber Metal
> LTD SC607B
> 
> _In Future_
> New Head+Cab
> 
> Has anyone played a Randall KH120? It seems pretty good for the price
> 
> Let the insults rain down upon me



Not gonna insult you, we all gotta start somewhere. Are you sure you want an uber Metal into a spider though? IMO that can only lead to bad bad things


----------



## james12impurity

Necrophagist777 said:


> Not gonna insult you, we all gotta start somewhere. Are you sure you want an uber Metal into a spider though? IMO that can only lead to bad bad things



na the Uber Metal would be to replace the DS1 which is handed down from my uncle and quite old lol
cause the PE200A is actually a bass/keyboard amp and it doesnt have distortion built in
so hopefully a pedal will make it sound ok
pics are up now, i didnt mean to post it without pics


----------



## Necrophagist777

james12impurity said:


> na the Uber Metal would be to replace the DS1 which is handed down from my uncle and quite old lol
> cause the PE200A is actually a bass/keyboard amp and it doesnt have distortion built in
> so hopefully a pedal will make it sound ok
> pics are up now, i didnt mean to post it without pics



Ahh well that makes more sense, still you should try out some distortion pedals out there, there are some better options than the uber Metal imo. Maybe try and find a used POD XT, that would sound great with the Keyboard amp.


----------



## james12impurity

Necrophagist777 said:


> Ahh well that makes more sense, still you should try out some distortion pedals out there, there are some better options than the uber Metal imo. Maybe try and find a used POD XT, that would sound great with the Keyboard amp.



yea i'll keep that in mind


----------



## El Caco

coughdigitechcough

I think an RP500 or a GSP1101 would sound great through that amp.


----------



## james12impurity

im pretty sure the Uber Metal has already been bought as a chrissy present  im still looking forward to it though


----------



## CentaurPorn

Slayer89 said:


> How do you like the fatbottom 212? I'm planning on selling my 412 and getting a 212 and that's the one I'm looking at most.



I went from a Framus 212 -> Orange PPC 212 -> Fat Bottom 212.

I realize tone is subjective and such but imo each was a step up from the last. 

After getting the Fat bottom I realized that I do not really care much for V30's as for my personal taste..This blows my previous cabs away.


----------



## xschuldinerx

I have many other things that arnt in this picture.

Carvin 412,peavey vypyr 30, BBE 482i sonic maximizer, berhinger Rack tuner, Bc rich stealth, Steinberger spirit, ibanez sa260fm, jackson rr3, dean ml 79, washburn x50ajd. but these pics are my main rig


----------



## james12impurity

> I have many other things that arnt in this picture.
> 
> Carvin 412,peavey vypyr 30, BBE 482i sonic maximizer, berhinger Rack tuner, Bc rich stealth, Steinberger spirit, ibanez sa260fm, jackson rr3, dean ml 79, washburn x50ajd. but these pics are my main rig


looks so nice!


----------



## Luafcm

Here's my gear!


----------



## vlover

Nice skulls


And that Roland JC-120 head sound as good as the combo through a 4x12?


----------



## vlover

oops double post error


----------



## Rotatous

xschuldinerx said:


> I have many other things that arnt in this picture.
> 
> Carvin 412,peavey vypyr 30, BBE 482i sonic maximizer, berhinger Rack tuner, Bc rich stealth, Steinberger spirit, ibanez sa260fm, jackson rr3, dean ml 79, washburn x50ajd. but these pics are my main rig



That cab is actually a Line6 4x12, not a Carvin. I know because I own one myself. Personally, I can't stand it, and will be replacing it sometime next year. How do you like yours?


----------



## xschuldinerx

Rotatous said:


> That cab is actually a Line6 4x12, not a Carvin. I know because I own one myself. Personally, I can't stand it, and will be replacing it sometime next year. How do you like yours?


 

No, i was saying that i have a carvin 412 thats not in this pic. i know thats a line 6. lol. Surprisingly i REALLY like the tone with the line 6. but i never really tried any high end cab with my rig. i hope to get a Vader or Orange. One day maybe  People kind of give me a wierd look when i tell them i play death metal and i have a PRS. hahaa


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

CrushingAnvil said:


> JUST stating my opinion - I'll be really stoked if you like the snakeskin thang but christ...that looks rightfully shocking.
> 
> cool if you dig it though!



i actually think it looks better than 'urban camo' lol i think it looks awesome!


----------



## Luafcm

vlover said:


> Nice skulls
> 
> 
> And that Roland JC-120 head sound as good as the combo through a 4x12?



I haven't had the pleasure of playing the combo, but I did lend my half stack to one of the guys in the band War for a show they played here. He seemed to think it sounded ok. I personally think it's the industry standard for metal clean, I absolutely love the sound coming from that VS412 split stereo. The main dif is the head doesn't have vibrato.


----------



## Rotatous

xschuldinerx said:


> No, i was saying that i have a carvin 412 thats not in this pic. i know thats a line 6. lol. Surprisingly i REALLY like the tone with the line 6. but i never really tried any high end cab with my rig. i hope to get a Vader or Orange. One day maybe  People kind of give me a wierd look when i tell them i play death metal and i have a PRS. hahaa



Ah... Sorry, I misread your post. 

Well, what in particular do you like about the line 6 cab? I find its tone to be quite harsh sometimes, with a lack of bass response. Though I would say it sounds better than any other undersized cab on the market.

I've heard my 6505+ through a Marshall 1960A, and I think it (or a Vader or a Mesa) will be replacing the line6.


----------



## Arsis

Muh Gear.

[url=http://img36.imageshack.us/i/picture083s.jpg/][img=http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/987/picture083s.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## Mattnh79

I might get a Marshall 8100 w/ a Mesa 2x12 loaded w/ celestion vintage 30's for christmas!!


----------



## Collapse

new pic of the case I made for my heads, I will post more when the new cabs arrive


----------



## Auyard

Possible that you documented making those cases for a picstory? That would be badass.


----------



## xschuldinerx

Collapse said:


> new pic of the case I made for my heads, I will post more when the new cabs arrive


 
Im loving that case. you should make a thread showing how you built it. I really would like to try to make a case for 1 head(6505+) and 8 rack spaces.


----------



## Collapse

thanks for the comps
here are a few pics of the build not many but it will give the idea.
I had some 3/4 ply wood kicking arond the shop so I put this together. total cost was around $120 for the hardward and truck bed coating I used on the outside. I am really happy how it turned out. I still need to make the front and rear removable lids.


----------



## xMitch92x

Looks heaps rad dude!


----------



## pirateparty

I bet its heavy as FUCK


----------



## Collapse

it is light without the heads in it, but that's why it has handles and casters. plus I did not want anything light duty for my heads to be in.


----------



## xMitch92x




----------



## pirateparty

^ wanna meet that cab


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

pirateparty said:


> I bet its heavy as FUCK


Like, "Do not attempt to lift for any reason, regardless of the number of people attempting to do so" kind of heavy.

The ATA case on my Mesa cab proved to be awesome for protection, but without a trailer, and my jam space being at the top of 1.5 flights of stairs... EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Rick

Collapse said:


> new pic of the case I made for my heads, I will post more when the new cabs arrive



That looks badass.


----------



## Collapse

Rick said:


> That looks badass.


 
Thanks


----------



## omgmjgg

just got my rack in!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

I'll spare you the badly taken pictures and just post this. Updated rig, hooray!


----------



## col




----------



## xMitch92x

^ Great rig! How do those Matamp cabinets go?


----------



## opennnthegate

My most recent setup (As of 12/26/09)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I'll spare you the badly taken pictures and just post this. Updated rig, hooray!




I like how you say the Dimebucker "isn't your fault"  Nice vid dude.


----------



## dyskordia




----------



## col

xMitch92x said:


> ^ Great rig! How do those Matamp cabinets go?



Thanks! They're great, very big and warm yet tight. Weighs a ton though.


----------



## Toshiro

EDIT: See next post from me.


----------



## smucarolina

SC Ampfest Pics from harmony central. No...they are not all mine. Only the 6505+ was.




http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/33/l_47ade3aa511647019b745c2bbe4e9b21.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## a_hub10

My 5150 and the 3 electrics.






You can't see the ISP Decimator and AKG WMS40 Pro


----------



## deathjazz89




----------



## GorillaSalsa

I love this thread.


----------



## deathjazz89

I hate it when I'm short on cash.

GAS! GAS! GAS!


----------



## wlfers

I went through 20 pages of this and have yet to see a VHT power amp nor an Engl preamp! 

This friday I shall have my post pics...


----------



## GorillaSalsa

What do you guys think of my proposed rig layout? I'm thinking about starting a thread for rig layouts, but I didn't want to cross any lines.


----------



## vlover

Impressive! Do you own that equipment, or if a dream rig?


----------



## GorillaSalsa

vlover said:


> Impressive! Do you own that equipment, or if a dream rig?



It's a dream rig. I have about $8k worth of gear to buy before that thing is complete, but once all is said and done, it'll still be a monster rig.


----------



## maxident213

My current rig, great for rocking the apartment. Eventually I will add either a Carvin or Mesa rack power amp, probably a rack drawer and Amp Gizmo as well. 

Samson PB15
Engl e530
Digitech GSP1101
> power section of Blackstar HT-5
> either VHT 2x12 or Blackstar 1x10







Mandatory shots of the girls:
LTD F400, stock
Ibanez S7420 w/ Blackouts & OFR7
LTD SC207 w/ EMG 81-7/707tw & upgraded black hardware
LTD MF207 w/ Blackouts
















Thanks for looking.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

^ Nice gear man!


----------



## Zugster

maxident213 said:


> My current rig, great for rocking the apartment. Eventually I will add either a Carvin or Mesa rack power amp, probably a rack drawer and Amp Gizmo as well.
> 
> Samson PB15
> Engl e530
> Digitech GSP1101
> > power section of Blackstar HT-5
> > either VHT 2x12 or Blackstar 1x10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory shots of the girls:
> LTD F400, stock
> Ibanez S7420 w/ Blackouts & OFR7
> LTD SC207 w/ EMG 81-7/707tw & upgraded black hardware
> LTD MF207 w/ Blackouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


 


So.... what's your favorite color?


----------



## vlover

GorillaSalsa said:


> It's a dream rig. I have about $8k worth of gear to buy before that thing is complete, but once all is said and done, it'll still be a monster rig.



I need about that much for my dream rig. But im close.


----------



## maxident213

22km Tombstone said:


> ^ Nice gear man!



Thanks man. 



Zugster said:


> So.... what's your favorite color?



Clearly it's green.


----------



## signalgrey

always liked the Forest guitars, i remember seeing a natural one or a sunburst and it looked a bit less "br00tal". nice fiddles.


----------



## maxident213

signalgrey said:


> always liked the Forest guitars, i remember seeing a natural one or a sunburst and it looked a bit less "br00tal". nice fiddles.



I dig 'em too, if I was a rich man I'd get me an ESP Custom F-7, 27", green-to-black burst on a maple top..... 

I was really hoping to see a new F-series model from LTD this year. 

In a twisted turn of events, I sold the F-400 today. 

I no longer own any instruments with less than seven strings.


----------



## signalgrey

maxident213 said:


> I dig 'em too, if I was a rich man I'd get me an ESP Custom F-7, 27", green-to-black burst on a maple top.....
> 
> I was really hoping to see a new F-series model from LTD this year.
> 
> In a twisted turn of events, I sold the F-400 today.
> 
> I no longer own any instruments with less than seven strings.



i like the antelope series too...i think thats the right name. or the reigndeer? i cant remember. But i love those guitars. i wish they did a bit more with them though. The flat black is a bit boring, bursts look amazing on them. the Japanese site has the trans colors too which looks great!


----------



## maxident213

signalgrey said:


> i like the antelope series too...i think thats the right name. or the reigndeer? i cant remember. But i love those guitars. i wish they did a bit more with them though. The flat black is a bit boring, bursts look amazing on them. the Japanese site has the trans colors too which looks great!



I don't know that I've ever seen a burst on a Forest, but I've definitely dreamt about it. 

Ran built a sweet Forest 7, there are pics of it in their gallery. The Edwards Forests are sexy too, the FR-145 in particular.

The Antelope looks a little bloated to me, but the Reindeer is nice & tasteful. Silly model names though. Coming soon: the Moose, the Gazelle, the Water Buffalo.... 

The F-series though - this shape always struck me as a very tasteful design, just the right balance of pointy-metalness & class. The Forest is obviously a bit more "metal", but I wouldn't kick either one out of bed.


----------



## LuCiFeRs_OwN

hey everyone, 
just wanted to say that this looks awesome so and I think you guys have some awesome gear, looks like fun so ill join in too...lemme know what you think...cheers


----------



## metal_sam14

LuCiFeRs_OwN said:


> hey everyone,
> just wanted to say that this looks awesome so and I think you guys have some awesome gear, looks like fun so ill join in too...lemme know what you think...cheers



holy fucking shit


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

LuCiFeRs_OwN said:


> hey everyone,
> just wanted to say that this looks awesome so and I think you guys have some awesome gear, looks like fun so ill join in too...lemme know what you think...cheers



....get out


----------



## El Caco

Too many self indulgent wieners with too much bloody money.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

s7eve said:


> Too many self indulgent wieners with too much bloody money.























:|


----------



## El Caco

Now if I was playing a 1959 Gibson LP burst through a Soldano SLO-100...

You would not be a self indulgent weiner sir, you'd be a connoisseur...








Fuck off, you'd still be a wiener......


But fuck me I'd love to be that wiener


----------



## metal_sam14

s7eve said:


> Now if I was playing a 1959 Gibson LP burst through a Soldano SLO-100...
> 
> You would not be a self indulgent weiner sir, you'd be a connoisseur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, you'd still be a wiener......
> 
> 
> But fuck me I'd love to be that wiener


 classic


----------



## vlover

Gear envy abounds!


----------



## Zugster

Hey I too have more gear than talent.


----------



## LOUDONE

My Wall of KRANK


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Holy motherfucking pedal board Batman


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## LOUDONE

^^^ Laney = Nice Stuff!


----------



## Toshiro

LOUDONE said:


> ^^^ Laney = Nice Stuff!



You've got some killer stuff too, love that pedalboard!


----------



## raximkoron

There we are at the moment. All sealed up in a Carvin 8U rack.

(out of the loop) Engl E530
Furman M-8Lx
ISP Decimator G-String
TC Electronics G-Major
Peavey Rockmaster
Peavey Classic 120




This pic includes the ancient Schecter C-7 and the B-52 AT412 cab.

Depending on how much scratch I make back on my tax return, there'll be a lot of changes to this very soon.


----------



## Rogueleader

Heres my rig chillin' in my dorm room.


----------



## Andromalia

Currently a building in progress, major delivery and upgrade tomorrow.


----------



## Rogueleader

^^^^
Three e530s in a row. Lets see if we can keep the streak alive.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm almost ashamed of my stuff after seeing all this amazing gear!

Oh well, maybe my cab's sheer br00tality will help, lol.





(sorry for breaking the e530 trend, maybe one day I'll have one)


----------



## Prydogga

^Do you know anyone by the name of DeVries?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> ^Do you know anyone by the name of DeVries?


 
Asking me? Don't think I do, why do you ask?


----------



## Prydogga

infinitycomplex said:


> Asking me? Don't think I do, why do you ask?



Because he designed you cab artwork  Only joking, just search Devries guitars you'll know what Im talking about.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Just looked him up lol. I've seen his work before. Maybe subconsciously I used him as an influence? lmao.

I did that after a band practice with a band I used to be in called Metagore. Old-school death metal (al la Suffocation) with some grind/crust influence. HEAVY stuff. We got polluted drunk. I had a screwdriver, duct tape and orange spray paint. What do I do when I'm hammered? Take my shit apart and paint, then spend an hour trying to put it back together.

At least I knew to take the speakers out before I painted it. Still proud of myself for that one. lol


My EQ and Rocktron.





The EQ is out of my rack now, going to a higher quality, 16-band or something. 

Anybody have any experience with the Rocktron Chameleons? Thats the only one I've ever seen, got it at a pawn shop a few months ago for like $20. Works well, but needs to be cleaned. 

Just wondering if anybody has any experience with them, and if they liked them, or what there worth.


----------



## Andromalia

They certainly are worth more than 20$, good deal there. A friend of mine used one a long time ago, what he got out of it was a 80es heavy sound, think Whitesnake and stuff. Definitely good gear.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Andromalia said:


> They certainly are worth more than 20$, good deal there. A friend of mine used one a long time ago, what he got out of it was a 80es heavy sound, think Whitesnake and stuff. Definitely good gear.


 

Yea, I found that they were made in the late 80's, early 90's era, so I never expected uber-modern anything. I have gotten a few early Metallica and Megadeth tones, as well as the generic hair/glam metal tone 

Something slightly clean, ran into a tiny tube reamp (forgot which one, it was palm sized and blue, borrowed it from a friend), into my EQ and Sonic Max. THAT sounded damned good, but thats also when I started to notice the Cham was dirty, and any change of the input or output knobs would crackle, and sometimes the levels would spike. Thats when it got put away, and I havn't really used it since then (like...6 months).

Really wanting to save myself some cash and use this instead of getting a Line 6 or Digitech unit for effects.


----------



## Ballistic 21

I run a 6505+ through a b52 cab with a bbe 482i through the effects loop and an isp decimater into an ibanez tube screamer, and tuner though the front through the front. Thinkin about getting somethin wireless and maybe a compression pedal to tighten up my noise gate.

I use a rg7321 with emgs and i get a really nice metal tone, but i like to get that beefy 90's hardcore tone too.






Heres a closer look of whats on top


----------



## ugg im kyle

My modded series one single rectifier. 100 watt power supply. <3


----------



## Andromalia

Here's the promised update of my rig with a few extras.





Must learn to tame that preamp now, seemed noisy as hell yesterday but I'll be more patient than him.

1U of rack space left, guess that will go for a decimator.


----------



## Bygde

Wouldn't call it a rig, but it IS a stack, albeit small!


----------



## playstopause

^

Still a rig bro, no matter how small.


----------



## Zugster

Now here's a small rig! The Blackheart Killer Ant is a 1 watt tube head. Nowadays I stick an old Vox Tonelab in front of it. Sounds suprisingly decent through this 2x8.


----------



## Jzbass25

I guess I can call a rig update since I got the GSP


----------



## Bygde

Zugster said:


> Now here's a small rig! The Blackheart Killer Ant is a 1 watt tube head. Nowadays I stick an old Vox Tonelab in front of it. Sounds suprisingly decent through this 2x8.


That's even smaller than my rig  But seriously, only a volume control? I'd get mad without an EQ.


----------



## Zugster

Bygde said:


> That's even smaller than my rig  But seriously, only a volume control? I'd get mad without an EQ.


 
Well it's a living room/bedroom practice rig with obvious limitations. Volume and gain in one knob It's not uncommon on tiny amps to omit a tone stack. Same deal on the Epi VJ. I get tone control, effects, models, etc. through the Vox Tonelab (not shown in the pic). The Tonelab also makes for a good headphone amp. Not portable though. For portable I have a Korg PX5D which is a little bigger than a deck of cards.


----------



## smucarolina




----------



## Andretti

Du norrläningen 
Hows the Black Star sound?

@Smucarolina, mode 4 cab??


----------



## dabest70

Custom Peavey Ultra Plus stack and Esp ltd f-207 and h-307











This is my main rig, i have 3 other half stacks and 9 more guitars.


----------



## smucarolina

Andretti said:


> Du norrläningen
> Hows the Black Star sound?
> 
> @Smucarolina, mode 4 cab??


 

thats the one!

celestion g12k100s 

pretty kick ass


----------



## Andretti

niiiiiice!


----------



## vlover

Impress Black and Red


----------



## james12impurity

scottro202 said:


> well, I dont have a camera at close hand, but I did guitar geek my rig, like on guitargeek | the guitar rig database



how did you do that???


----------



## Leuchty

james12impurity said:


> how did you do that???


 
copy and paste from guitargeek.com?


----------



## Brody

Peavey Triple XXX head, Basson 300 watt 4x12 <3


----------



## scottro202

CYBERSYN said:


> copy and paste from guitargeek.com?



With the help of MS Paint


----------



## james12impurity

haha ok, i still dont really get how you make the leads join up etc, but im a bit of a retard at that kind of stuff


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## turmoil

everything minus the guitars


----------



## Arminius

That marshall cab has seen some use huh? 

Awesome collection man


----------



## turmoil

Aysakh said:


> That marshall cab has seen some use huh?



just a little bit 
it was a house cabinet for a local venue for 10+ years so it definitely got "used"


----------



## Arminius

turmoil said:


> just a little bit
> it was a house cabinet for a local venue for 10+ years so it definitely got "used"




I personally love "used" gear. Stuff just gets so much mojo and awesomeness when it's been around the block a few times.


----------



## vlover

turmoil said:


> just a little bit
> it was a house cabinet for a local venue for 10+ years so it definitely got "used"



Looks less used than some of the women I've been with.


----------



## matttttYCE

turmoil said:


> everything minus the guitars



Hey, what kind of rack shelf or drawers are you using in that top rack and the bottom one to hold the pedals?

P.S. Everything there is tight!!


----------



## Origin

vlover said:


> Looks less used than some of the women I've been with.



BH-THEFUCK-ZING!

My rig's just a 6505 and Marshall with Celestions...bastards with your kickass gear..*huff*


----------



## turmoil

matttttYCE said:


> Hey, what kind of rack shelf or drawers are you using in that top rack and the bottom one to hold the pedals?
> 
> P.S. Everything there is tight!!



thanks man 

i think those shelves i bought on ebay or from musician's friend. They're probably both 1 space shelves that are about 12" or more deep. the shelf in the top rack that i use with the GCX holds about 8 or 9 boss pedals, just to show you how much one shelf can manage.


----------



## Arminius

Origin said:


> BH-THEFUCK-ZING!
> 
> My rig's just a 6505 and Marshall with Celestions...bastards with your kickass gear..*huff*



Don't feel bad, I've got a pod and some monitors 








(I  it though)


----------



## coldandhomeless




----------



## Customisbetter

Rig update...


----------



## El Caco




----------



## vlover

Aysakh said:


> Don't feel bad, I've got a pod and some monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I  it though)



You can tour with that, I believe the guy from twisted sister does. Saves money and you can carry everything in an overhead bin....cheap


----------



## matttttYCE

turmoil said:


> thanks man
> 
> i think those shelves i bought on ebay or from musician's friend. They're probably both 1 space shelves that are about 12" or more deep. the shelf in the top rack that i use with the GCX holds about 8 or 9 boss pedals, just to show you how much one shelf can manage.



Sweet. Thank you very much!


----------



## Customisbetter

xMitch92x said:


>



Quoted for classy as fuck content.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I miss it every day...*sigh


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Key_Maker




----------



## Arminius

^ everything you need in one convenient package


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Aysakh said:


> ^ everything you need in one convenient package



With the exception of that BBE


----------



## Key_Maker

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> With the exception of that BBE



It's pretty useful, i hadn't change the stock power tubes noway so i'm very comfortable with it.

Greetings from this side of the earth.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Key_Maker said:


> It's pretty useful, i hadn't change the stock power tubes noway so i'm very comfortable with it.
> 
> Greetings from this side of the earth.



Don't mind me, I'm just the resident BBE hater.


----------



## cow 7 sig

sorry ,but i love the look


----------



## matttttYCE

Finally got around to taking pictures...


Here's my live rig (actually my bassists, but he ain't using it live  ) ... KORG DTR-2000 and ISP Decimator are mine though






And the group shot! Oh and no, we don't have three guitarists in the band. The B-52 rig is mine..I just don't use it if I don't have to! The Les Paul and Ibby are mine as well.


----------



## james12impurity

lookin good! theres something amazing about lots of good stuff all jammed together haah


----------



## xMitch92x

Updated Rig:






I still forgot my wah...


----------



## vlover

Rig porn, I love it.


----------



## Zugster

xMitch92x said:


> Updated Rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still forgot my wah...


 
Simple, classy and I bet it sounds great.


----------



## 13point9

This is what I have in Halls, only a couple guitars and my 4x12" is FAR too large, hence I had to buy the 2x12"






Annnd my new recording stoof...


----------



## matttttYCE

xMitch92x said:


> Updated Rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still forgot my wah...



You know.. based on the look of your rig alone, I'm so tempted to get an Orange 2x12 instead of a 4x12! I love it.


----------



## smucarolina

Not a great picture...but

2 Channel Triple Rectifier
RR-15 Rack Rider Power Conditioner
Rocktron Intellifex LTD
Rocktron Pro-Gap Pre-Amp
Power Amp coming in soon to run a wet/drig stereo rig
Marshall Mode Four Cabinet with G12K-100's

Midi Buddy Foot Controller
Boss NS-2 and BBE Grean Screamer out front

Bought the intellifex, foot controller, and pre-amp for $60 along with a older Fender M-80 rackmout I don't use...selling it. What a steal though! And I love my rack case from carvin and live-in from safe cases.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Shit mobile pic from the rehersal space, but it gives you an idea






Allender SE -> V2. The cab is a 1960A that I rent there, and the bass is our bassist's, obviously .


----------



## Prydogga

My current rig is very simple, as my band situation is confusing, to say the least, so I'm pretty much restricted to recording at mine and a bandmates place, so I have:








Vox VT100XL, which I really don't mind at all, and apparently is limited, it covers alot, and (With help) does metal tones to my liking.

Running to:








My GR3 session I/O, with the full GR3, which I mainly use for leads and anything but metal.
-And an assortment of pedals which currently aren't plugged in. Which doesn't matter, this is all gunna be gone within months from my studio upgrade


----------



## metal_sam14

Prydogga said:


> My current rig is very simple, as my band situation is confusing, to say the least, so I'm pretty much restricted to recording at mine and a bandmates place, so I have:
> 
> 
> Vox VT100XL, which I really don't mind at all, and apparently is limited, it covers alot, and (With help) does metal tones to my liking.
> 
> Running to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GR3 session I/O, with the full GR3, which I mainly use for leads and anything but metal.
> -And an assortment of pedals which currently aren't plugged in. Which doesn't matter, this is all gunna be gone within months from my studio upgrade


YES, good to see another person with a Boss ME-5! what a great pedal aye?


----------



## Buzzedd

Hey everybody, it's been forever since i've been here. Some good look'n rigs you guys got. Well, here's most of mine. I'm refretting my Silverburst that's why she's stripped down. 








Mesa Dual, Matchless SuperChief, Marshall Vintage & 1960 Cabs.
Ibanez Destroyer 
Ibanez S series
2 Ibanez Rg's
86 Kramer focus 1000
Gibson Goth Exp
2 Ken Lawrence Exp's I built (one still in progress)
86 PRS
83 LP Custom
1963 Fender Strat 
1962 Fender Jazzmaster
82 LP Custom
76 Ibanez V
65 Mosrite (on the wall)

Thanks for look'n
Bill


----------



## Arminius

^ Dear sweet jesus on a eco-freindly stick


----------



## Buzzedd

Thanks, 20 years of playing, you get a collection. The wife said I can't buy anymore guitars. She didn't say anything about not buidling them, ha ha. So now I have a new obsession, building. I've got 6 going right now.

Here's an old pic, it's addictive. Apperciating guitars on a different level.





Bill


----------



## james12impurity

Buzzedd said:


> Thanks, 20 years of playing, you get a collection. The wife said I can't buy anymore guitars. She didn't say anything about not buidling them, ha ha. So now I have a new obsession, building. I've got 6 going right now.
> 
> Here's an old pic, it's addictive. Apperciating guitars on a different level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill



those look amazing! i especially like the look of the RG shape


----------



## Stateless




----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Tits


----------



## vlover

Expensive tits


----------



## xMitch92x

Very sweet rig you got that Stateless.


----------



## simsklok

don't know if these are fancied too much here, but here's the head


----------



## Prydogga

metal_sam14 said:


> YES, good to see another person with a Boss ME-5! what a great pedal aye?



Haha, I got it given to me, I really only use the compression setting on the first pedal on bank 41, it's great for cleans and dis, but that's all I use on it haha.


----------



## LOUDONE

Stateless said:


>


----------



## deathjazz89

Wanna trade?


----------



## Stateless

deathjazz89 said:


> Wanna trade?



Who, me?


----------



## signalgrey

Buzzedd said:


> Mesa Dual, Matchless SuperChief, Marshall Vintage & 1960 Cabs.
> Ibanez Destroyer
> Ibanez S series
> 2 Ibanez Rg's
> 86 Kramer focus 1000
> Gibson Goth Exp
> 2 Ken Lawrence Exp's I built (one still in progress)
> 86 PRS
> 83 LP Custom
> 1963 Fender Strat
> 1962 Fender Jazzmaster
> 82 LP Custom
> 76 Ibanez V
> 65 Mosrite (on the wall)
> 
> Thanks for look'n
> Bill




Mosrite + Matchless =

i have an Eastwood/Mosrite remake baritone that i effing LOVE. I love the body designs on those, they "sling" really low but still are really comfortable to play.


----------



## Arminius

simsklok said:


> don't know if these are fancied too much here, but here's the head



DO WANT


----------



## Decipher

This is the most current shot (sans pedal board though).


----------



## broady1987

This is my first post so go easy on me... Ive just started building my rig, Ive only had the Blackstar for 2days, the matching cab is being delivered soon ( I picked the head up from the Blackstar factory and couldn't fit the cab in the car ) I dont have the marshall anymore, I just put it in because it looked smart


----------



## signalgrey

^ DUDE!

Tell me about that blackstar! Clips ? Thoughts?

gratz on the amp.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

broady1987 said:


> This is my first post so go easy on me... Ive just started building my rig, Ive only had the Blackstar for 2days, the matching cab is being delivered soon ( I picked the head up from the Blackstar factory and couldn't fit the cab in the car ) I dont have the marshall anymore, I just put it in because it looked smart



No need to take it easy your rig is awesome dude

what we're using for pre-pro.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## james12impurity

veeeerrrryyy nice amps on this page!!


----------



## broady1987

signalgrey said:


> ^ DUDE!
> 
> Tell me about that blackstar! Clips ? Thoughts?
> 
> gratz on the amp.



Cheers mate, Ive got no clips atm but i should be recording with it in the next few weeks so ill upload some then. I love the amp, as its my first all valve amp so i though I should go for something decent. Its got a crazy range on it the clean is nice and chrisp and the OD can be as light or as stupidly heavy as you want its great  and the ISF and wattage control is a work of genius. I would recommend it too anyone. 200watt, all valve....Its very fucking loud lol.



Ricky_Gallows said:


> No need to take it easy your rig is awesome dude
> 
> what we're using for pre-pro.



Cheers man, Nice peavy i love those amps. I see your using Agiles, our other guitarist loved ibanez for years, then bought an Agile and wants more of them... they are such nice guitars, and are sooo cheep for what they are too.


----------



## vampiregenocide

cow 7 sig said:


>


 
Thats not far off what I plan for my rig  Sweet.


----------



## cow 7 sig

i fucking love it


----------



## BuscemI

(RG now withe EMG81)

Pugged into a decent noise gate and a very long Monster cable and im good to go.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

BuscemI said:


> (RG now withe EMG81)
> 
> Pugged into a decent noise gate and a very long Monster cable and im good to go.



Neck-Thru!!! I was gonna pick one of those up, but decided it'd be cheaper to just tremol-no the RGT42's I have.

EDIT: 1000th "Random Pics of your Rig" Post!!! I'm gonna have to edit another rig talk video in here tomorrow at the jam space!!!


----------



## marbledbeef

Here's mine


----------



## metal_sam14

happy 1000 posts to the best thread in history!


----------



## xMitch92x

marbledbeef said:


> Here's mine



Beautiful rig! Do you have any clips?

Also  on boosting the 6505+ with a Maxon, I love mine so much more with one.


----------



## Zugster

RG7xxx + 6505 + TS boost + Orange 412 = simple and very metal.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Weird lookin, but amazing sounding.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

My noob rig:

Marshall 8100
Ashton 4x12, Celestion Rocket 50 loaded
Boss GT6

And a shrek hand I found in the pub.


----------



## victim5150




----------



## Arminius

Herb Dorklift said:


> Weird lookin, but amazing sounding.



So much win 



victim5150 said:


>



Oh my god


----------



## victim5150

I know it ain't exactly pretty or small and I need to take the time to rewire it all nice and neat but that will probably never happen. It's a mess but it all works perfectly. It weighs a ton once I roll up the snake and put the top on it. Think god for the rollers and handles.


----------



## xMitch92x

Victim, your rig is beautiful!


----------



## col

Rig update:


----------



## Despised_0515

col said:


> Rig update:



Absolutely GORGEOUS man!
This is like the super duper high end version of my dream rig 

Do you move those cabs alot?
I'd love something in white tolex but I'm scared it'd be hard to keep 'em white for long hah


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

VicerExciser said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS man!
> This is like the super duper high end version of my dream rig
> 
> Do you move those cabs alot?
> I'd love something in white tolex but I'm scared it'd be hard to keep 'em white for long hah



I'm sure you could bleach em, assuming tolex won't melt from it.


----------



## victim5150

xMitch92x said:


> Victim, your rig is beautiful!


Thanks.


----------



## Dethfield

I have a simple rig. Kustom Double cross head, G-flex 2x12 cab, DD-20 delay, TU-2 tuner

simple, yet monsterous metal tone!


----------



## broady1987

col said:


> Rig update:



FUCK ME !!!!!!


----------



## Zugster

Diesel, Mako and Matamp.... holy hell, that is some drool worthy stuff!


----------



## col

VicerExciser said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS man!
> This is like the super duper high end version of my dream rig
> 
> Do you move those cabs alot?
> I'd love something in white tolex but I'm scared it'd be hard to keep 'em white for long hah



Thanks man! I don't move them pretty much at all since on the gigs that our band gets usually someone else wants to bring their Behringer/1960A/Harley Benton cabs so I just use theirs. Once someone actually declined my offer for bringing my VHT Fatbottom to a gig since he prefered his Behringer. 

But the cabs are great, can't stress that enough. Affordable, well built and sound very warm and full. The 4x12 was £589 including shipping and the 2x12 £400 with shipping from the UK to Finland. Not to mention it's custom made to your specs. The only things I have to complain about them is that they don't pack them very well for shipping (single cardboard box) and they only offer a limited variety of speakers (no G12K100 for example).


----------



## vlover

victim5150 said:


>



Sweet labeling.


----------



## Despised_0515

col said:


> Thanks man! I don't move them pretty much at all since on the gigs that our band gets usually someone else wants to bring their Behringer/1960A/Harley Benton cabs so I just use theirs. Once someone actually declined my offer for bringing my VHT Fatbottom to a gig since he prefered his Behringer.
> 
> But the cabs are great, can't stress that enough. Affordable, well built and sound very warm and full. The 4x12 was £589 including shipping and the 2x12 £400 with shipping from the UK to Finland. Not to mention it's custom made to your specs. The only things I have to complain about them is that they don't pack them very well for shipping (single cardboard box) and they only offer a limited variety of speakers (no G12K100 for example).



I guess that's why we have Avatar 

I've got my Carvin Legacy 412 for now (soon to have a 6505+ on top of it)
and it's definitely gonna be my gig cab once I get an Avatar cab.

I'll finally join this thread once I get the 6505+
which will be on it's way as soon as a pedal, my combos, and toms sell.
Could be a while but it's a sure thing.


----------



## smucarolina

might be getting a new amp sooonnnnnnnnn.....you alls gonna be jealous.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

in process


----------



## smucarolina

Brewtal_Damage said:


> in process


 

not a bad start. 

need to get a intellifex/replifex/or g major for effects, power conditioner, and a wireless and you are good to go.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

smucarolina said:


> not a bad start.
> 
> need to get a intellifex/replifex/or g major for effects, power conditioner, and a wireless and you are good to go.



I'm getting a g major, power conditioner and a wireless as well, which wireless you recommend?


----------



## Despised_0515

I say grab one of these.

Buy Line 6 X2 XDR95 Digital Wireless Instrument System | Instrument Wireless Systems | Musician's Friend

PS - The blue lights are freakin' WIN when you're playing. Trust me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dethfield said:


> I have a simple rig. Kustom Double cross head, G-flex 2x12 cab, DD-20 delay, TU-2 tuner
> 
> simple, yet monsterous metal tone!



DUDE! Review..pics..clips..all that..NOW..We've been waiting for someone to get one of those.


----------



## sami

nice! I'm interested too!


----------



## smucarolina




----------



## iff

So the Triple's gone?


----------



## smucarolina

nomop said:


> So the Triple's gone?


 
yes sir!


----------



## coldandhomeless

this is the classiest rig i have ever owned!!! what do u guys think???


----------



## coldandhomeless

this is the classiest rig i have ever owned!!! what do u guys think???


----------



## skinhead

For sure, that has class. That purple led thingy goin on there


----------



## widdlywhaa

just a little update on how my modest "Bodget Rack Von Doom!!!!" is coming along.......

From top to bottom

Monster Pro900 conditioner
Boss NS-50
MXR GT-OD
Korg Pitchblack
Peavey Rockmaster (Fuck'n Slays)
Rocktron Hush IICX
Digitech GSP2101
Randall RP 2/200

Hopefully This will all be running through a Bogner Frankencab I'm gonna be putting together soon


----------



## coldandhomeless

smucarolina said:


>


thats a nice rfx midibuddy pedal there hehe i got the same one!


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

1975 sunn model T with 6550's, 2007 VHT pittbull 100 CL reconfigured for KT-88's

both are FUCKING LOUD!!!


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

col said:


> Rig update:



NICE!!!! love those cabinets!!!


----------



## deathjazz89

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> 1975 sunn model T with 6550's, 2007 VHT pittbull 100 CL reconfigured for KT-88's
> 
> both are FUCKING LOUD!!!



No more powerball.
:C


----------



## Thaeon

My Rig...

Budda Superdrive 45 Head

Budda 412 solid pine cab w/custom Emi's

Universe

Pod X3 Pro & FBV

Korg M50 88 Key

I don't have anything running through the Budda in my apartment as it's so loud that it's useless. Live I run the Pod's effects, boosts and EQ's in the loop of the head and use the two channels on the Head for Clean/Crunch.

Next step is to get 2xCelestion Centuries and 2x Century Vintages and an ISP Vector SL 600 Watt 15' powered sub.


----------



## Customisbetter

Update


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

deathjazz89 said:


> No more powerball.
> :C




hated it. sounds great by itself, but sucks ass in a band enviorment. The amp is not loud at all, cant cut through the mix for shit. I had to run an eq pedal in the effects loop with the mids boosted to get it to sound half as good as the VHT is just got. Why spend 1600+ bucks on a pedal that needs an EQ pedal to cut through? My VHT shits all over it. Engls are extremly over hyped if you ask me.


----------



## Zugster




----------



## TomAwesome

That rack looks like a relative of JJ's. And that's a sweet SG! I've had horrible SG gas lately.  Ditto on the Tele.


----------



## deathjazz89

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> hated it. sounds great by itself, but sucks ass in a band enviorment.



I like to play by myself.


----------



## Zugster

TomAwesome said:


> That rack looks like a relative of JJ's. And that's a sweet SG! I've had horrible SG gas lately.  Ditto on the Tele.


 
Thanks! .....OK, you're about forcing me to brag! 

The rack is similar to what JJ used to have.

The SG is a '61 Reissue I got used. It's got a single piece mahogany body with an extremely comfortable neck. Upgraded with Tonepros locking tuners, a bone nut, Tonepros locking bridge and aluminum tail. It plays and sounds about perfect for an SG. Gas away, hehe

The tele is a Fender MIA standard to which I also did a slew of upgrades: Kinman broadcaster pickups w/ angled 4 way switch, Schaller locking tuners, graphtech nut, Callaham bridge with enhanced vintage saddles. It rings like a bell.


----------



## deathjazz89

Pants will get wet as soon as my new gear arrives in the coming months.


----------



## Dellinger1988

Nothing to fancy, but it serves me well


----------



## Arminius

^ I love neat and orderly rigs. and I love me some caparisons 



Here's how mine was a month ago, I've added a few things and built a rack-esque thing to put it all in.


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's my JVM410 into my Randall George Lynch cab. The only pedals I really use are a MXR Eq and a Korg Pitchblack.






Cut's through really well when playing with a band. Not had a chance to hear how the Tele sounds with a band yet (only got it yesterday)


----------



## InTheRavensName

Epiphone Wylde LP -> Randall V2 -> Marshall MF400

Simples


----------



## Galius

Finally got some pics after the addition of my new cab. Im a pedal minimalist. Just what I need and thats it. Might add a chorus though.


----------



## james12impurity

:|
not bad at all!!!


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## BuscemI

A little update.





Not mine, but still cool..


----------



## Soubi7string

VforVendetta00 said:


> yes, the ENGL SE is that much bigger and heavier than a triple recto!



is that stereo?
and this rig just made me jizz in my pants


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

My humble rig 







Oh and yes...that is "that" Halo  Completely sorted out


----------



## james12impurity

that guitar looks aweeesoome


----------



## Necky379

current rig:
MXR GT-OD->modded 5150->1960tv


----------



## Toshiro

New rig:


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm finally proud to post here.










Ignore the settings on the first picture. That was day 1 with her and they've changed a lot since.


----------



## Necrophagist777

VicerExciser said:


> I'm finally proud to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the settings on the first picture. That was day 1 with her and they've changed a lot since.



Scream Cheese


----------



## Exhale

Hey!

Just finished re-doing my whole rig ! I'm really happy with it and I thought I' d share it with you guys. Here's how it goes:

- Boogie MKV (killed the Triaxis !)
- VooDoo Lab GCX (a must)
- TC Electronics G-Major (a classic - runs in Boogie's loop)
- Analogman Small CompROSSor
- MXR Reissue Phase 90 (custom shop model, truebypassed by Analogman - yes, it DOES sound better than the standard block medel)
- Analogman Small Chorus (analog, very thick)
- Keeley BD-2 Blues Driver
- Keeley SD-1 Super Overdrive
- RMC-5 Wizard Wah (just go and try one . . .)
- Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro (another must)
- Voodoo Lab Pedal Power + (makes power distribution so easy and neat)
- Mesa Stiletto Straight 4X12
- Avatar Contemporary 112 (wanted an Orange-style practice cab without the price tag!)

Guitars are my two workhorses, a 2004 Ibanez RG1527CB and a Carvin DC727.

Fell free to comment!


----------



## Necrophagist777

Exhale said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just finished re-doing my whole rig ! I'm really happy with it and I thought I' d share it with you guys. Here's how it goes:
> 
> - Boogie MKV (killed the Triaxis !)
> - VooDoo Lab GCX (a must)
> - TC Electronics G-Major (a classic - runs in Boogie's loop)
> - Analogman Small CompROSSor
> - MXR Reissue Phase 90 (custom shop model, truebypassed by Analogman - yes, it DOES sound better than the standard block medel)
> - Analogman Small Chorus (analog, very thick)
> - Keeley BD-2 Blues Driver
> - Keeley SD-1 Super Overdrive
> - RMC-5 Wizard Wah (just go and try one . . .)
> - Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro (another must)
> - Voodoo Lab Pedal Power + (makes power distribution so easy and neat)
> - Mesa Stiletto Straight 4X12
> - Avatar Contemporary 112 (wanted an Orange-style practice cab without the price tag!)
> 
> Guitars are my two workhorses, a 2004 Ibanez RG1527CB and a Carvin DC727.
> 
> Fell free to comment!



Very very sexy! I really need to take some pics of the whole family all neatly together.


----------



## victim5150




----------



## Despised_0515

^ I've always admired your rig. I believe I've seen it on EffectsBay if I'm not mistaken.
We should form a 5150 brotherhood, hah!

What's that snake like? 
I'm thinking about making one myself if it costs too much for a custom Pro Audio LA snake.


----------



## victim5150

I bought Mogami cables and made my own snake. Then I wrapped it in this cloth material.


----------



## StupidDav

Finally got a proper rig to post in here! 









Main rig is Ibby 7620 (BKP Nailbomb), Modded Boss SD-1, Boss NS-2, 6505, DIY Cab. For djenty/proggy stuff I use my Ibby 7321 (Dimarzio New 7)

Slightly OT: I thought I'd basically finished my rig when I finished my cab, but now I'm GASing for a BKP Painkiller  DOES IT EVER END???


----------



## jaybeals

traded a bass-wah for a VOX pathfinder (yes it handles the B) and had a Cel G12L-35 laying around, so built this from another buddys old kitchen drawer and 3/4" birch for the baffle. also testing out my circle-cutting router jig. NOT bad for 15watts of practice power.

MY main righ- Peavey Duel 212 pulled from it's combo, some diamondplate for finish and it has huge balls!! currently running through a borrowed 4x12 mesa but last pic is of my buddy adam building my new 4x12 loaded w/ CTS old-school speakers (good deal on them, $25 apiece)

thats my old band OBSCURE playing at WMPG Portland MAINE radio (wmpg.org) they mic'd my cab in the CD-library (awesome)! you can hear my wifes HEAVIEST METAL SHOW ON TERRESTRIAL show Tuesday nights at 10pm EST wt wmpg.org- "SONGS TO BE MURDERED BY" with your host ANNE B. Request some AUDIOBLACK, OBSCURE or ASCENT TO POWER to hear my stuff- later and nice thread


----------



## smucarolina

Update:

this shit brings the brootz.









vader cab for the win.


----------



## Ketzer

Guitar
Channel 1 Decimator
E530 input
Channel 2 Decimator
Line out stereo to 50/50
50/50 Stereo out to stereo cab w/ G12K-85s

The DTR-2 isn't in the line cause the outputs are fucked and it causes a lot of noise... It's going to be replaced with a G-Major at some point in the future.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

What's up with the Vader graphic?


----------



## Ketzer

What's not up with it 


Same reason there's a Boogie nameplate on my power conditioner.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

victim5150 said:


>


I saw your rig on the TC forums as well. I didn't know you could change the button funtcions.


----------



## ralphy1976

mine :


----------



## victim5150

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I saw your rig on the TC forums as well. I didn't know you could change the button funtcions.


You can change all of the button functions except for the up and down buttons and the edit button. Allows you to customize the button layout to fit your own needs.


----------



## Zugster

Ketzer said:


> What's not up with it
> 
> 
> Same reason there's a Boogie nameplate on my power conditioner.


 

I could slap a Mercedes emblem on a Chevy, but that won't make it run any better.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## VforVendetta00

Soubi7string said:


> is that stereo?
> and this rig just made me jizz in my pants



man, that rig is loooong gone, and i only have one of those cabs now. i kinda miss the SE but it was too expensive for what you get. damn, the only thing i have left from that pic is the xpression and the rack hahaha.


----------



## Necrophagist777

My Stereo Rig OV DOOM!!!!' (See sig for details)


----------



## Edroz




----------



## Necrophagist777

Edroz said:


>




Did you build in some sort of fx unit into that head? SWEET


----------



## Edroz

Necrophagist777 said:


> Did you build in some sort of fx unit into that head? SWEET



nope. amp comes standard that way


----------



## malin




----------



## Despised_0515

Necrophagist777 said:


> My Stereo Rig OV DOOM!!!!' (See sig for details)



Holy wow man.
Looks sooo nice.

Get sick with some ambient, high repeat, octave up, swell type delay on one side
and some lead-ish tone with a more subtle delay out the other!


----------



## InTheRavensName

YOU ARE ALL BAD, BAD MEN!

Congratulations, those last few in particular are amazing rigs.


----------



## Necrophagist777

VicerExciser said:


> Holy wow man.
> Looks sooo nice.
> 
> Get sick with some ambient, high repeat, octave up, swell type delay on one side
> and some lead-ish tone with a more subtle delay out the other!



Yea man, its crazy, I was just doing some tap tempo ping-pong stuff and it was awesome! The two cabs mix really well too, I just wish the avatar wasn't so heavy.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

The new backup amp.


----------



## AliceAxe

malin said:


> http://img205.imageshack.us/i/img0108nk.jpg/


 

what an ominous piece of gear....the _DECIMATOR! _


----------



## Randy

Current rig:











Signal path:

Guitar->Ibanez EPP400-> Chaos modded Ibanez TS7 -> Rivera M60 w/ 2x6L6EH's => { Behringer DSP2024P => Boss GX-700 } -> Oak 2x12" (Carvin British Series 100w) = Oak 4x12" (Celestion G12M-70's)

I like the tone I'm getting out of this setup for sure. The only real things I have left to do would be running a couple other stompboxes in the loop (another OD, acoustic sim., noise suppressor), get the whole thing loaded into a rack, tolex the cabinets and get my MIDI controller up and running.


----------



## Ketzer

Zugster said:


> I could slap a Mercedes emblem on a Chevy, but that won't make it run any better.



No, but it would look better


----------



## Ben.Last

Ketzer said:


> No, but it would look better



More ironic? Maybe. Better... probably not.


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## christpuncher66

sold the madison a while ago and just recently sold the 5150 and a Marshall TSL to buy the Rockerverb, but what the heck, thought i'd post the pics anyways. also im selling the DSL because i just bought a soldano hot rod 50+. pm me or check the gear for sale if you're interested... sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, its all i got.


----------



## Despised_0515

Teaser.


----------



## maddface

Halfway there


----------



## vlover

Metallica Fan?

I want a JC-120


----------



## xavierofbodom

Its a bit late, but here's a couples of pics of my rig..


----------



## Slayer89

xavierofbodom said:


> Its a bit late, but here's a couples of pics of my rig..



Nintendo 64 FTW


----------



## Looneygah1

Short but sweet


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Slayer89 said:


> Nintendo 64 FTW


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## brainchild




----------



## snuif09

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> 1975 sunn model T with 6550's, 2007 VHT pittbull 100 CL reconfigured for KT-88's
> 
> both are FUCKING LOUD!!!



that model T has stoner/drone written all over it


----------



## Metalcoreguy

My Rig of DOOM


----------



## Metalcoreguy




----------



## guitarguru777




----------



## col

Metalcoreguy said:


>



You'll need to upload the pic to a site like tinypic.com and use the link that you get from there.


----------



## ddtonfire

Necrophagist777 said:


> My Stereo Rig OV DOOM!!!!' (See sig for details)


I swear I'm going to drive around Akron until I find the house that has the loudest and most tastey guitar playing with the godly tone coming out of it, which would be your house, and then I'm going to rob it.


----------



## Andromalia

Nothing really new, here's my "portable" rig.
No power conditioner, I just use a security AC plug.






The e530 is just here for the ride.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy




----------



## playstopause

^

Great lookin' rig man.


----------



## Necrophagist777

ddtonfire said:


> I swear I'm going to drive around Akron until I find the house that has the loudest and most tastey guitar playing with the godly tone coming out of it, which would be your house, and then I'm going to rob it.



You won't ever find it haha, I'm hidden away in the outskirts, but let's face it...if you are gonna live in Akron you had better be on the outskirts if you wanna keep your gear in your possession LOLOLL

My playing won't be as tasty as yours haha. You are a sick player  I would be honored to jam with you sometime. Best music from around the area I've heard, that's for sure.


----------



## Pewtershmit

Andromalia said:


> Nothing really new, here's my "portable" rig.
> No power conditioner, I just use a security AC plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The e530 is just here for the ride.



How are you liking the e530 with the 20/20. I've got a metal project that I'm doing and I want to have a dead simple small rig. Does the poweramp break up alot at full volume, would the clean channel still be usable when the poweramp is cranked?


----------



## eyebanez333

Two of my guitars. My music room is a wreck right now. My diamond plated Mesa cab is our practice pad...and my amp cases are being re-upholstered on the insides...hence the monitors being used as amp stands lol.


----------



## Ketzer

Pewtershmit said:


> How are you liking the e530 with the 20/20. I've got a metal project that I'm doing and I want to have a dead simple small rig. Does the poweramp break up alot at full volume, would the clean channel still be usable when the poweramp is cranked?



I ran an E530 with a 20/20 for a while, my only gripe was the lack of bottom end. My cab is pretty bassy, and I couldn't dial enough in for my tastes, even with the deep mod. Aside from that, the sound is pretty ace. A ton of midrange snarl and cut, and stays reasonably clean at high clean volumes, unless you're really digging in. the 20/20 is really dynamic, as are all EL84 amps.


----------



## geetar_geek79

*Studio stuff...*


























*gig/studio stuff...*





Here are some demos I wrote and worked on... (CLICK 'NO' IF ASKED TO CLOSE THE WINDOW)
Lala's Lullaby. This is full of mistakes. It's a "spur of the moment" take...
End of Despair. Demo. I wrote the music. The singer wrote the words.

yeah i know. i have two 2120's and All Access.' they were dirt cheap because one of the 2120 and All Access were broken. i had to fix them myself...


----------



## james12impurity

thats just plain ridiculous


----------



## Zugster

That's not a rig. It's a warehouse.


----------



## Customisbetter

i seriously think 9 out of 10 rigs with GSP 2120s, have two of them. 

EPIC RIG


----------



## CynicEidolon

geetar_geek79 said:


> *Studio stuff...*



Forgive me if I am wrong but, is that a Marshall MG at the bottom of that road case? If it is... Why is it in the same ROOM as a Diezel?


----------



## geetar_geek79

CynicEidolon said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong but, is that a Marshall MG at the bottom of that road case? If it is... Why is it in the same ROOM as a Diezel?



yeah it is. i actually like that amp. i wonder why the mg always get a bad rep. i have tried and played newer mg's and valvestate's and in my opinion, the older mg100hdfx is closer sounding to the older valvestate series. it's so easy to get "sounds of perseverance" type sounds out of it. you just need to be careful where the treble is.

i modified the transformer leads and anything that uses clips to be directly soldered to the board and replaced the fan as well. before doing that, i was having big time reliability issues. if any of you have cheap amps, i suggest you do this as well. just be careful with the board. they're really thin compared to high end amps.

for the most part, i use it as a slave to the mesa quad. the 2:50 is used for the 'wet' signal.


----------



## Necrophagist777

geetar_geek79 said:


> yeah it is. i actually like that amp. i wonder why the mg always get a bad rep. i have tried and played newer mg's and valvestate's and in my opinion, the older mg100hdfx is closer sounding to the older valvestate series. it's so easy to get "sounds of perseverance" type sounds out of it. you just need to be careful where the treble is.
> 
> i modified the transformer leads and anything that uses clips to be directly soldered to the board and replaced the fan as well. before doing that, i was having big time reliability issues. if any of you have cheap amps, i suggest you do this as well. just be careful with the board. they're really thin compared to high end amps.
> 
> for the most part, i use it as a slave to the mesa quad. the 2:50 is used for the 'wet' signal.



Hmmmm............interesting


----------



## cow 7 sig

my baby


----------



## Opeth666

Mesa Boogie Nomad 100...looking at trading it right now though, not enough gain for my tastes.

the cab is a beat up used B-52 cab but this thing is a beast got it off of my friend in Killamora for 120.

over all Im liking it but I want another 5150II or a 6505!


----------



## CynicEidolon

geetar_geek79 said:


> yeah it is. i actually like that amp. i wonder why the mg always get a bad rep. i have tried and played newer mg's and valvestate's and in my opinion, the older mg100hdfx is closer sounding to the older valvestate series. it's so easy to get "sounds of perseverance" type sounds out of it. you just need to be careful where the treble is.
> 
> i modified the transformer leads and anything that uses clips to be directly soldered to the board and replaced the fan as well. before doing that, i was having big time reliability issues. if any of you have cheap amps, i suggest you do this as well. just be careful with the board. they're really thin compared to high end amps.
> 
> for the most part, i use it as a slave to the mesa quad. the 2:50 is used for the 'wet' signal.



Wow. That IS interesting... I'd like to hear that.


----------



## vlover

Sweet assed Rig Geetar Geek. You live up to the name!


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## vlover

If you played Gospel music, it would be awesome with the rig.


----------



## habib

I-Phone pics suck quality wise, but you get the idea


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Ketzer

finished it up, sans the midi controller.


----------



## cow 7 sig

nice rig ketzer


----------



## Randy

As I mentioned in another thread, my friend has pretty much the exact same rig and it sounds SOOOOOO good.


----------



## Randy

Made a little update to my rig, and put together a 6 space rack case to keep my stuff in:











I need to get some better cables for the whole thing, and then I'm planning on putting together a matched 4 space or 6 space rack with a drawer for cables and few other things. Oh, and I need a pedal shelf for the couple pedals I have sitting in the bottom of this bad boy.


----------



## JPhoenix19

That's using the cab portion of the 5150 combo as a 2x12 for the Roadster. I find it really tightens the low end  And if I'm hankerin' for a different flavor, I move the Roadster and hook the speakers to the 5150 combo's head portion and wa-la. It's kind of like having a back-up amp built in to your 2x12 cab... 

Too bad I currently don't have the means to switch between the two heads...


----------



## Opeth666

Randy said:


> Made a little update to my rig, and put together a 6 space rack case to keep my stuff in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some better cables for the whole thing, and then I'm planning on putting together a matched 4 space or 6 space rack with a drawer for cables and few other things. Oh, and I need a pedal shelf for the couple pedals I have sitting in the bottom of this bad boy.



dude! im lovin your rig


----------



## Deliverowned




----------



## MFB

Do you blend the Sig:X and Deliverance? If so, HELLO to Protest the Hero's tone.


----------



## Fikealox




----------



## Despised_0515

Man, I freaking want a Pedal Train SO bad.
It's gonna be a necessity once I get a delay.

You sir, have great taste.


----------



## Randy

Opeth666 said:


> dude! im lovin your rig



Thanks a ton, man. She's a work in progress. I know what I want overall but cash and time to work on it are a huge limitation. 

Cost wise, building the stuff versus buying it is about even but the only reason I favor building my stuff is so I can make it all uniform. It's an OCD thing, I think.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Opeth666

Randy said:


> Thanks a ton, man. She's a work in progress. I know what I want overall but cash and time to work on it are a huge limitation.
> 
> Cost wise, building the stuff versus buying it is about even but the only reason I favor building my stuff is so I can make it all uniform. It's an OCD thing, I think.



im building my own 2x12 cab as well, decided to do it since I had some birch ply laying around anyway so far so good, and it has cost me almost 0 except for the speakers and input jack that i still need to order. should be done by the weekend and ill throw an updated pic.

btw leave yours unfinished it looks classy like that


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Man, I love that rig you have and would love to ask as question since I see you have a floor switcher. 

I'd like to get the Ultra if it's worth the effort to change my rig a bit, but I want something so when I step on my program change, it gets right to the next preset, with no lag or delay. Does it give you that, or do you have to hit the next preset before you're ready so it can load the options then kick in?



ddtonfire said:


> I swear I'm going to drive around Akron until I find the house that has the loudest and most tastey guitar playing with the godly tone coming out of it, which would be your house, and then I'm going to rob it.


----------



## Randy

Opeth666 said:


> im building my own 2x12 cab as well, decided to do it since I had some birch ply laying around anyway so far so good, and it has cost me almost 0 except for the speakers and input jack that i still need to order. should be done by the weekend and ill throw an updated pic.
> 
> btw leave yours unfinished it looks classy like that



Sweet! Yeah, make sure to post pictures! 

I wanna get some batik grill cloth for the front of it and see how she looks. If I like her, it stay natural.


----------



## K_S

hey all,here's some older pics of my rig-some stuff is gone but the main "core "is still there....it is currently-

moser 10 #28(main axe)
bcr ironbird 7
gibson voodoo sg

sunn model t re-issue+matching cab
marshall jcm800 2x12 combo 2558
crate power block
holden wasp 100
peavey BW ''15
gk 2x10
line 6 v30 4x12

ehx pog2
ehx cathedral
ibanez de-7
digitech ex7
boss rc2


----------



## MFB

Whats that on top of the Sunn? Looks like it says "Holden 100"


----------



## K_S

yep thats what it says,it actually was housing a peavey triumph 60 that had been in a combo previously.


----------



## MFB

So it's a Peavey Triumph in a new shell since you ripped it from a combo? Brutal.


----------



## MSalonen

K_S said:


>



So many knobs and switches...


----------



## Joel

Fikealox said:


>



Major GAS attack happening right now. Awesome rig dude.


----------



## Ballistic 21

Just had to show where the magic happens


----------



## xMitch92x

^ Very nice. Do you find any difference in tone between the 5150 II and 6505+?


----------



## deathjazz89

Of course he does! Why do you think there's paper towels in his rig?


----------



## BrutalExorcist

I know this is totally antithetical to quite a few rigs here size-wise:






Yes, that's a normal size monitor and 10-key next to the ZT's (Lunchbox and Extension). Yes, it gets loud enough to need earplugs. For the portability, it's hard to beat. Also, I use a Pod X3 before it for my metal tones, both clean and hi-gain, and the ZT responds surprisignly well to the Pod. I'd like to try an Engl e530 with the ZT out of curiosity.


----------



## Soubi7string

PirateMetalTroy said:


>


I jizzed myself


----------



## Soubi7string

widdlywhaa said:


> just a little update on how my modest "Bodget Rack Von Doom!!!!" is coming along.......
> 
> From top to bottom
> 
> Monster Pro900 conditioner
> Boss NS-50
> MXR GT-OD
> Korg Pitchblack
> Peavey Rockmaster (Fuck'n Slays)
> Rocktron Hush IICX
> Digitech GSP2101
> Randall RP 2/200
> 
> Hopefully This will all be running through a Bogner Frankencab I'm gonna be putting together soon



I came......BIG TIME......and again


----------



## JPhoenix19

Ballistic 21 said:


> Just had to show where the magic happens



Paper towels... to clean up the mess made from all the carnage!!!


----------



## QuambaFu

Look what sevenstring.org made me do! In the last 9 months I've sold all my equipment and bought new stuff, minus the acoustic stuff. Thanks all you guys with awesome gear and amazing tones, I blame you for my wife's stress over me buying and selling gear!


----------



## Randy

How's that X3 Pro, BTW?


----------



## AndreasD

Is the Ibby on the wall basswood?


----------



## Key_Maker

AndreasD said:


> Is the Ibby on the wall basswood?



that looks like a lovely RGA121






Fryette


----------



## QuambaFu

Randy said:


> How's that X3 Pro, BTW?


I had the X3 bean before this and loved how it sounded through the 2/50/2. After I built the rack I figured I'd do an upgrade. The effects loop is nice and that is how I run the ns2. On the X3 I only run an amp, no eq and no compression. To me the 2/50/2's depth and presence controls color the tone nicely and not over-processed. For me the flexibility and sound at a lower volume works really well.



AndreasD said:


> Is the Ibby on the wall basswood?


Nope, Key_Maker is right. It's an RGA121, maple top w/mahogany body. Those prestige necks are killer and you can find those used for around $500 now. Also included is the 2018 RG7 body with wizard II neck and the Agile Septor in Ash.


----------



## AndreasD

Ah ok. Beautiful guitar btw.


----------



## xschuldinerx

QuambaFu said:


>




Do you like natural guitars? Haha. but those look great. i love the Agile.


----------



## Philligan

Here's my humble rig at the moment. Not much, because I'm poor from paying for school, but what can ya do  The only thing I'd really change is adding more guitars (which goes without saying), a 6505 or Dual Rec (because this amp doesn't do high gain ) and a delay.






I DO like this cab, though 





Not crazy about this overdrive. At all. It kinda sucks.





And here's the secret behind how I get my tone:


----------



## christpuncher66




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nice. Is that what you punch jebuz with?


----------



## ristoCoC

Circle of Contempt rig 2010 !!

Mine is the bottom one, they are almost identical tho

CIRCLE OF CONTEMPT (TOUR DATES/MUSIC VIDEO UP NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## machinica_band

This is my un-finished gutiar rig. I have a Peavey 5150 that I am rebuilding. Everything I need for right now. Also for those of you who are wondering this is a Rotorig case that I got for free in Iraq on my last deployment. I decided to mount my pedals on top because it is easier to change settings between songs and stuff. This is just the rig. I am trying to save up for a tube power amp of some sort but for now the rocktron velocity does the job. 

There is two Vader 4x12 Speaker cabs with G12-75s in them that I couldn't upload.

As for guitars, I have two Ibanez RG7620s, A Schecter Hellraiser C7 and a Nevborn Sleipnir . I am building a nevborn copy so when it is done I will post a pic of it for you guys. It is a lot more contoured then the normal ones that meshuggah plays. All of my guitars have EMG 707s in them.


----------



## christpuncher66

CrushingAnvil said:


> Nice. Is that what you punch jebuz with?




nah, i use my fists for that, lol.


----------



## Opeth666

updated rig pic...custom 2X12 box I built not yet finished, needs a back and some tolex and a grill but it sounds very nice.


----------



## tank

D-EJ915 said:


>





what's this guitar????


----------



## MFB

Either an ESP M-II or an ESP LTD MV of some sort


----------



## Toshiro

tank said:


> what's this guitar????



ESP Maverick, IIRC. Body is like a Kramer Nightswan.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Toshiro said:


> ESP Maverick, IIRC. Body is like a Kramer Nightswan.



Awesome guitar, ME WANTZ


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

a little update from me, I have carvin 4x12 which i add when playing live

Left: Bass Rig, Sunn Coliseum Bass with Sunn 2x15 loaded with Carvin 600 Watters

Right: guitar rig, VHT Pittbull 100 CL upgrated to KT-88 Power section used for my Black Metal Projects, 1975 Sunn Model T with KT88's used for my Drone/Funeral sludge band as well as my stoner doom band

Effects chain: Moogerfooger analog delay with way huge swollen pickle in the moog's effects loop, Earthquaker devices grand orbiter analog phaser, EH Holy Grail, EH Cathedral, Boss RC-20. I used the extra swollen pickle in front of the model T. sounds like dopethrone in a box


----------



## MFB

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> I used the extra swollen pickle in front of the model T. sounds like Dopethrone in a box
> ]


----------



## ry_z

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> Left: Bass Rig, Sunn Coliseum Bass with Sunn 2x15 loaded with Carvin 600 Watters
> 
> Right: guitar rig, VHT Pittbull 100 CL upgrated to KT-88 Power section used for my Black Metal Projects, 1975 Sunn Model T with KT88's used for my Drone/Funeral sludge band as well as my stoner doom band



Why don't you, you know, give me all of that stuff?


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

ry_z said:


> Why don't you, you know, give me all of that stuff?




hahah. sorry bro, not a chance. Thanks for the compliment though


----------



## soundgardener75

My humble rig.

Ampeg VL-501 (straight cab with Heritage 30's 70th Anniversary Series)





I'll post a more updated version, since I've rackmounted the G System.


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

soundgardener75 said:


> My humble rig.
> 
> Ampeg VL-501 (straight cab with Heritage 30's 70th Anniversary Series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a more updated version, since I've rackmounted the G System.




NIIIICEEEE I am quate a fan of the VL 1002's I'm sure this thing is quite menacing too


----------



## soundgardener75

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> NIIIICEEEE I am quate a fan of the VL 1002's I'm sure this thing is quite menacing too



Thanks! You know what's funny? This is my dream amp when I first heard Fight's _War of Words_ and seeing it heavily advertised on guitar magazines back then.

I stumbled upon this amp when I was looking for my first tube amp, I was a staunch ss dude for about 15 years. I found it for $700 for a fullstack. It was all I hoped it would be. I started using all Ruby's on it three years ago (EL34 power tubes), I just recently bought SED 6550s (from Tube Store's factory seconds sale) and I'm digging that too!


----------



## wade_mcbeath

My rig.


----------



## jem777az

My first post and it happens to be my rig! 










Engl Savage 120
Diezel 4x12 w/ Celestion Vintage 30's
Musicomlab EFX MKII
Eventide Time Factor
Dunlop CAE Wah
HBE Compressor Retro
MXR EVH Flanger
MXR EVH Phaser
TC Electronic Poly Tune
Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus
Pedaltrain Board
Wired with Lava cable


----------



## josh pelican

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> Sunn Coliseum Bass with Sunn 2x15 loaded with Carvin 600 Watters


 
Could you please post your address, a basic schedule of your week, and a list of your biggest fears?

To find my rig, search any stock picture of a classic Ampeg bass stack. I've got an Ampeg SVT-VR and an Ampeg SVT-CL for heads (although the VR is currently broken). For a cabinet, it's the SVT-810E.

My next step will be adding Bergantino cabinets to the mix. I'm allowed to have three cabinets (or more), right? I'll never be one of those guys who sells a cabinet for groceries or because his girlfriend/wife said so. I'll live inside my cabinets if I have to.


----------



## Sang-Drax

jem777az said:


> My first post and it happens to be my rig!
> 
> (...)
> Engl Savage 120
> Diezel 4x12 w/ Celestion Vintage 30's
> Musicomlab EFX MKII
> Eventide Time Factor
> Dunlop CAE Wah
> HBE Compressor Retro
> MXR EVH Flanger
> MXR EVH Phaser
> TC Electronic Poly Tune
> Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus
> Pedaltrain Board
> Wired with Lava cable




Nice rig! 

How do you like your timefactor?

And welcome! =)


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

josh pelican said:


> Could you please post your address, a basic schedule of your week, and a list of your biggest fears?
> 
> To find my rig, search any stock picture of a classic Ampeg bass stack. I've got an Ampeg SVT-VR and an Ampeg SVT-CL for heads (although the VR is currently broken). For a cabinet, it's the SVT-810E.
> 
> My next step will be adding Bergantino cabinets to the mix. I'm allowed to have three cabinets (or more), right? I'll never be one of those guys who sells a cabinet for groceries or because his girlfriend/wife said so. I'll live inside my cabinets if I have to.



I know exactly what you mean... more speakers more speakers more speakers!!


----------



## Despised_0515

jem777az said:


> My first post and it happens to be my rig!



Heck yeah man, welcome! 
I've been wanting a Musicom Lab EFX MKII ever since I saw one in this dude's rig walk-through on youtube!

Sweet rig!


----------



## Triple7

ristoCoC said:


> Circle of Contempt rig 2010 !!
> 
> Mine is the bottom one, they are almost identical tho
> 
> CIRCLE OF CONTEMPT (TOUR DATES/MUSIC VIDEO UP NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


 

That's sweet! Post clips! 

How is the SLA 2 by the way, I am using a Carvin DCM 600 currently but I wouldn't mind dropping down to 1 rack space.


----------



## xjasonhowellx81

some of the gear. other guitars are in the cases in my closet, and the 5150/mesa are at my practice spot.


----------



## littlephil

My simple setup.





Mark IV (With fire )





Dog carefully stepping over my pedals


----------



## Sang-Drax

I love the simplicity of a MkIV combo


----------



## Randy

Opeth666 said:


> updated rig pic...custom 2X12 box I built not yet finished, needs a back and some tolex and a grill but it sounds very nice.



Looks terrific, mang!


----------



## Opeth666

thank you sir... traded the Mesa Boogie Nomad for...a Hughes and Kettner Switchblade, this thing is definately the most complicated amp ive ever owned but so far I like it.


----------



## D0mn8r




----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Shiiiit, the Hex-7 looks great!

Nice BCR too. Congrats!


----------



## cow 7 sig

there will be a 93 revF black face joining the family in a few weeks.
(waits for dan to shit bricks lol)


----------



## marbledbeef

> there will be a 93 revF black face joining the family in a few weeks.
> (waits for dan to shit bricks lol)



Ooooh! Them's perty lit up in the dark! Can't wait to see the new addition


----------



## m4rK

my humble rig..
washburn wg 7 string
behringer ultra stack and v ampire.
an Ibanez ds7 pedal
M audio firewire 410
and an axiom all running into sonar 7 pe.
pretty simple but it all does everything I need it to.


----------



## Ben.Last

How are you liking the Axiom?


----------



## m4rK

Lern2swim said:


> How are you liking the Axiom?


I like it alot! Now that I have the m audio soundcard my latency is low enough I use the pads quite a bit now and thats alot of fun!

These things have pretty huge capabilities for a controller, the sliders and knobs are great for controlling soft synths. Its alot nice than using a mouse.

I only dropped like 150 dollars on mine used and they had an Akai mpk 49 sitting there side by side with it and I just couldnt see where that thing is 150 dollars better than this. 
Thats my 2 cents on it anyway...


----------



## vlover

D0mn8r said:


>



Sweet V's dude,  Put a Floyd on that ESP and I want one!


----------



## jem777az

Sang-Drax said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> How do you like your timefactor?
> 
> And welcome! =)


 
Thank you! I am digging the Timefactor. Very versatile and with the Musicomlab I can switch it via midi.


----------



## jem777az

VicerExciser said:


> Heck yeah man, welcome!
> I've been wanting a Musicom Lab EFX MKII ever since I saw one in this dude's rig walk-through on youtube!
> 
> Sweet rig!


 
Thanks dude! The Musicomlab is a sweet little unit. I can basically control anything in any combination in my rig (amp, effects) with one switch. It's worth checking out if you can find one!


----------



## cbhiamthewall

Adam Boyle&#039;s Photos | Facebook
First post here's my rig


----------



## Matti_Ice

<No pictures, but heres a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au5fvTy6tEk


----------



## El Caco

If you cut and paste the youtube link and it will embed itself


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Newest addition:


----------



## 7StringSupra

Before I painted my cab:





After I painted my cab white:


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Toshiro

New rig shot:





'board for the Engl:





'board for the Peavey:





Basically, I can hit the EHX Switchblade and flip the selector switch on that red Weber thing(I asked if they had black, they said no, might paint it ), and go from one amp to the other with them both on and through the same cab.


----------



## Andrew F




----------



## habicore_5150

i know its not considered a rig since i dont have a cabinet (...yet)
but here we go, new stuff






and if youre gonna ask, no
the 5150 is NOT plugged into the randall bass amp (which i have yet to get rid of), its just mounted on there, resting


----------



## S-O

ristoCoC said:


> Circle of Contempt rig 2010 !!
> 
> Mine is the bottom one, they are almost identical tho
> 
> CIRCLE OF CONTEMPT (TOUR DATES/MUSIC VIDEO UP NOW) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Haha, I have the same rack case I think! Gator right? Also, we have the same amp!

Wish you guys would come to dayton or cinci. My ass ain't driving to toledo.


----------



## cow 7 sig

we should start a post your kids holding your guitars thread


----------



## TomAwesome

Cute!


----------



## newfinator

Here's mine:


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Very nice!


newfinator said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## gunshow86de

^
If that's an air-hockey table in the bottom right corner, you may just have the most fun room in the world.


----------



## newfinator

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> If that's an air-hockey table in the bottom right corner, you may just have the most fun room in the world.


Ha, ya that's an air hockey table. There's also a foosball table and dartboard that are behind where I stood to take the picture.


----------



## Despised_0515

You, sir, win.


----------



## littlephil

newfinator said:


> Here's mine:
> *Room of awesome*


You are awesome. We kinda have similar setups (partially) G Major + Mark IV combo = win.
Also, maybe a stupid question, but whats that thing sitting on top of the Marshall cab, under the Hotplate?


----------



## habicore_5150

newfinator, i now award you with 15 awesome points
very clean, very fun looking (hockey table deserves a plus there)

dunno if i can actually pair the stacks with one another, but here goes

*ahem*
Carvin Legacy w/ Legacy 2x12
Peavey 5150 script w/ (what looks like) Marshall 1960a 4x12
Mesa Mark IV into a straight Mesa 4x12


----------



## newfinator

littlephil said:


> You are awesome. We kinda have similar setups (partially) G Major + Mark IV combo = win.
> Also, maybe a stupid question, but whats that thing sitting on top of the Marshall cab, under the Hotplate?


Thanks, everyone, for all the nice comments. It's definitely my favorite room in my house. When I built it I put sound deadening insulation in the ceiling and walls to aid with limiting noise transfer. Every little bit helps.

No question, for me, the Mark IV is the best amp available. I love it. I would still buy it if it only was a single channel as long as it was channel 3. 

The thing below the Hotplate is a Monster power center. Pretty much everything goes through it


----------



## newfinator

ibanez_6784 said:


> newfinator, i now award you with 15 awesome points
> very clean, very fun looking (hockey table deserves a plus there)
> 
> dunno if i can actually pair the stacks with one another, but here goes
> 
> *ahem*
> Carvin Legacy w/ Legacy 2x12
> Peavey 5150 script w/ (what looks like) Marshall 1960a 4x12
> Mesa Mark IV into a straight Mesa 4x12



Well, the way you have it mapped makes perfect sense and was the original way I had it set up. Nowadays it's a little different:


Mark IV has the G-Major and Little Alligator volume pedal in it's loop and runs the 4x12 recto cab and the Legacy 2x12
The Legacy has the GNX in it's loop and runs through the Marshall jubilee 4x12 that has two Celestion gt 75s and two Eminence Governors.
The 5150 goes through the C90 in the Mark IV combo and a 1x12 cab that you can't see off to the right with a Celestion gt 75 in it

The guitar signal goes through a Bad Horsie wah then into a Radial Big Shot ABY pedal. One chain goes to the front of the Mark IV and the other goes through a BB Preamp and a Catalinbread Super Chile Picoso clean boost which feeds either the Legacy or the 5150 (or both if I use my Boss LS2). So, if I choose, I can run all three at once. Mainly, I just run the Mark IV by it's self most of the time.

There's also a Peavey Bandit and a hughes and kettner metal shredder not pictures that I use for other stuff.


----------



## m4rK

After I painted my cab white:







[/QUOTE]
When I saw you painted your grill too, and you live in Washington I thought, wow are we similar. Maybe not exactly the same, I cant grow a beard for shat so I had to paint it on, hahaha.
What do you think? BTW, nice rig man!


----------



## Ben.Last

Creepy


----------



## deathjazz89

Just bought an '87 RG550.


----------



## vlover

cow 7 sig said:


> we should start a post your kids holding your guitars thread



Start them off young! In ten years she can replace Chris Bordrich in Megadeth and pay for your retirement.


----------



## m4rK

vlover said:


> Start them off young! In ten years she can replace Chris Bordrich in Megadeth and pay for your retirement.


 
hell yeah, my son Jake is 9 and hes ripping some mean riffs already!!





If he can support me with it, maybe he'll get dad on his label with by crappy music, hahaha...


----------



## Joeltron

This is my 5150 block letter head with Mesa 4x12 cab. Guitars are Agile Baritone and Epiphone LP Custom. 

FX: Boss Tuner--ISP Decimator--Maxon OD-808--Boss Delay--Boss NS-2.


----------



## philosoful

Greedy?! Yes...




That 4x12 is sold/replaced with a 2x12 that should arrive shortly and I have since this pic aquired this little fellow, mwahahaaa:




Guess that background...


----------



## Sang-Drax

Scotland?

What instrument is that?


----------



## Customisbetter

That Conklin is so sweet.


----------



## Gren

I can finally post in this thread!

ADA MP-1 > ADA Microtube 100 > JCM800 2x12 with V30s.


----------



## Xykhron

Here is mine.

*Amp*: ultra-modded Mesa Roadking I head & cab, loaded with NOS tubes, and circuitry changed & upgraded 

*Rack*: 

Furman PL8 
Rocktron Inttelifex XL (sometimes is the Rocktron, sometimes a TC Electronic G-Force, depending on weather )
Korg DTR-1000
Nobels MS-4 midi switcher

*Floor*: Behringer FCB1010 midi foot controller

*Guitars*: all Caparison : 

TAT red Sunset w/DiMarzio Super3, 
Dellinger II Pro.Black w/DiMarzio X2N, 
Dellinger SE Oiled Mahogany w/Seymour Duncan Sh-15 Alternative 8
Dellinger SE Trans.Rose w/BKP Warpig Alnico
Applehorn Sandstone II w/DiMarzio D-Activator
Angelus HGS GM Pro.White w/DiMarzio X2N & Gibson 496R
Angelus HGS Trans.Black w/Suhr Doug Aldrich

Here are the pics:















(Here with one of my ex-guitars, a Tokai LS90Q)





(here with G-Force and Intellifex XL)


----------



## xMitch92x

^ I will murder you for your Caparisons.


----------



## matt edri

The Whole Thing






The Mesa & The G Major





The Pedalboard





And The 7 String


----------



## Goatfork

turmoil said:


> the most recent shot of my gear. doesn't include my 7...nothing much to look at anyway, just a squier 7 string lol


 Where did you get the ATA case?


----------



## Goatfork

ENDITOL said:


>


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My rig from last Friday's gig opening for Testament:











The Peavey XXX is mine. The Randall/Mesa is actually Damon's from Dreadnaught. We both used each others cab so we sounded monstrous that night. Thanks Damo!


----------



## ire_works

Recent updates to my rig of doom!















































Anyone here feel like they've seen this rig before with someone else here on sevnstring.org?











ENDITOL said:


>


----------



## Triple7

All I need to complete my rig is a 10 space rack that I shall be purchasing from Rondo soon!







This just came in last week.





EDIT: Those are some shitty cell phone pics


----------



## habicore_5150

sort of a temporary cabinet






gimmie another few months or so and i might grab me a good cab


----------



## Herb Dorklift




----------



## LLink2411

MESA M9 Carbine, Les Paul Standard Plus, Fender Standard Jazz Bass

I'm missing a bit of gear, but this is a good (albeit blurry) picture nonetheless.


----------



## Krucifixtion

Here's a quick shot of my home setup.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Herb Dorklift said:


>


 
Nice V and Mesa bro!


----------



## marky

This is mine


----------



## Zugster




----------



## Wookieslayer

^Sick rig man. What kind of cab is that? Custom?

Edit: oh i see now, ear candy, which speakers and how do you like them?


----------



## Herb Dorklift

vampiregenocide said:


> Nice V and Mesa bro!


 
Cheers!

Pickups are Bareknuckle Cold Sweats and the cab is a Blackstar Artisan with V30s.


----------



## Zugster

Wookieslayer said:


> ^Sick rig man. What kind of cab is that? Custom?
> 
> Edit: oh i see now, ear candy, which speakers and how do you like them?


 
Thanks man. Right, it's an EarCandy Buzzbomb. I got it brand new at a rediculous price due to an ebay auction that went low. I got it with a pair of their greenmachine speakers. Later I swapped one for a Swamp Thang for some more low end. It's a sick cab. I love it.


----------



## philosoful

*Murders Blackmachine owner on previous page*



Sang-Drax said:


> Scotland?
> 
> What instrument is that?



Yeah! 'Bout halfway/2 thirds up BN!

It's a Ukrainian Bandura, hidden gem, no one seems to know of it but it's some of the most beautiful music in the world.

Danke to the Conklin compliment dude, it utterly rules... You haven't heard it, mwahahahaaa.


----------



## victim5150

Just picked up a used black 5150 III amp on craigslist yesterday for $975 to go along with the ivory one I already have. I thought it was a steal for that price. Perfect condition. It will be nice to have a back up in case one of them goes down. Ya know, that whole Made in Mexico thing.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

victim5150 said:


> Just picked up a used black 5150 III amp on craigslist yesterday for $975 to go along with the ivory one I already have. I thought it was a steal for that price. Perfect condition. It will be nice to have a back up in case one of them goes down. Ya know, that whole Made in Mexico thing.



Still running the g-system and stuff?


----------



## victim5150

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Still running the g-system and stuff?


Oh yeah. Just don't have it in the pic.


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## Eduardo Apolonia

My Amp Collection


----------



## KoenDercksen

Eddy666 said:


> My Amp Collection


 



HOLY SHIT DUDE


----------



## Zugster

Eddy666 said:


> My Amp Collection


 
A collection? Looks more like a showroom of awesomeness to me.


----------



## CynicEidolon

ire_works said:


> Anyone here feel like they've seen this rig before with someone else here on sevnstring.org?




If you were trying to call the guy out... He actually asked a question in his post inquiring about the road case... He just typed it in the wrong spot.


----------



## habicore_5150

@ Eddy666

should i ask whats connected to what?


----------



## Leuchty

@Eddy666

GET OUT...


----------



## Giuseppe79

The rack of Doom!!


----------



## 7slinger

Eddy666 said:


> My Amp Collection



i came


----------



## vlover

No No No No No! I came too....


----------



## Rashputin

7slinger said:


> i came



hahaha!!!!

I did as well.... holy crap.


----------



## Rashputin

not my pic, but you get the point.. I wish I had that amp room collection up there though, but for now I'll have to stick to the virtual one.


----------



## Opeth666

Eddy666 said:


> My Amp Collection



let me know if you decide to sell anyof these lol omg. thats a collection dude


----------



## victim5150

That is straight up sick. I think I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Andromalia

This is it for now and the foreseeable future.


----------



## Razzy




----------



## Key_Maker

Eddy666 said:


> My Amp Collection



I've seen this pic in the ultimate-metal forum...

is the ultimate "I came"


----------



## Leuchty

Thats what the inside of an Axe Fx looks like. 

Wait...No Spider Valve?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Template of my complete pre amp pedalboard. More pedals in the effects loop and still mapping all of that out...


----------



## Jinogalpa

oh sweet pedalboards, here's mine too:






wasn't my idea (saw it somewhere on forum) but i had to built one .


----------



## PACK018

After 2 months of searching and waiting... 









Finally got it


----------



## Tommysixgun

After looking at some of these rigs, I gotta get some more firepower! 











Tommy


----------



## Zugster

More fire power is not always better. Simpler, cleaner rigs let you focus more on playing the guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de

Zugster said:


> More fire power is not always better.



You bite your tongue mister.


----------



## El Caco

I have to agree with him, as far as a rig goes I'd also prefer my GSP1101 to that. I'd prefer his rig only so I could sell it buy a GSP1101 and spend the rest on my car.


----------



## sicstynine

upgraded my Bugera:






so far:




dont ask me where the mics come from 

+



+



= win...sorta.


----------



## Dannimagn

I feel now to be worthy of a picture


----------



## Razzy

Love the guitars dude. The Apex looks sweet.


----------



## vlover

i wanna try an Engl soooo bad. Especially an e530 preamp for some reason.


----------



## ttiwguitar

My live rig, or half of it. I normally use a full stack.






G Major
Framus Cobra
Framus Dragon Cabs (V30s and Greenbacks in an x-pattern)
ISP Decimator
Digitech Bad Monkey
Tuner, X2 Wireless
Rocktron MIDI Mate
Ibanez S1625


----------



## samincolour

Hey everyone!

Some amazing rigs on here, I've spent a few days wasting time at work browsing/drooling through this thread, and I thought I'd post mine  It's nowhere near as elaborate as some of the ones on here, but here it is!

*Guitars:*
Fender Jim Root Telecaster (now my main guitar)
Dean Vendetta (w/Bare Knuckle Nailbomb pickups)
Kramer Assault 220 (w/Bare Knuckle Nailbomb pickups)

*Amp:*
Peavey 6505
Orange 4x12 (black tolex)

*Effects:*
Pedalboard - in order:

Boss TU-2 tuner
EHX #1 Echo (long delay)
Marshall Echohead (short/slapback/reverse delay)
Boss CE-5 chorus
Ibanez TS-9DX Tubescreamer
Boss NS-2 noise suppressor

Touring/big venue live-in case:

Korg DTR1000
Behringer MDX4600 (crap, will replace with Keeley 4-knob soon)








I love it, it sounds just like the tone in my head, so I'm happy! 

(Excuse the poor picture quality, my BlackBerry camera sucks haha)


----------



## samincolour

Ok my photo isn't showing, here's the link 

Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/m960079101502887279550105j


----------



## BryanFTWL

Minus the board.


----------



## Nighurath

Here's mine
















And my baby...


----------



## Heineken

ttiwguitar said:


> 5



Dude, sweet fucking rig, sweet fucking band!!


----------



## thekingmaker

Sorry for the half assed terrible picture, buut here it is...kind of






6505+ (Go Steelers)
Krank Rev

aaaand then I'm playing a Douglas 7 (bleh)
+Samson C Comp Opti
+Boss NS1


----------



## TomAwesome

I recently picked up a new cab and tuner (well, got them both used, but they're new to me).


----------



## Wookieslayer

^do want... that is sexy TomAwesome... clips?


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Meldville

Sorry for the blurry cellphone pic, but I still feel the need to share. Not pictured is the 2nd head I use (Sunn Beta Bass), as it's in the shop


----------



## Randy

Is that a Digital Amp?


----------



## Meldville

In my rig? Nope. That's a late 80s/early 90s Engl amp called the E504 Straight 100; it's housed in a head/rack case with a Furman power conditioner. Mine's pretty beat up (got it from ebay, turned out to be an awesome amp), but ROARS.


----------



## Randy

Ah. I ask because I've got a Rivera from around the same era. I love the 'beat up workhorse' kinda aura about them and the price tag for the engineering that goes into something like that vs. the modern counterpart makes them work considering.


----------



## xvultures

Yeahhhhhh


----------



## Customisbetter

Today I achieved MORE LIGHTS!


----------



## Randy

Looks good. 

Also, I'm using that exact pre-amp for my second rig, ATM.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sweet! Do you have the dual CPU upgrade?


----------



## vlover

Customisbetter said:


> Today I achieved MORE LIGHTS!


Connect those lights to the Lighting Guys board!


----------



## Randy

Customisbetter said:


> Sweet! Do you have the dual CPU upgrade?



I was lucky enough to inherit it with the upgrade already done, yes. 

I don't chain together enough stuff to justify needing it but it's there anyway.


----------



## smucarolina

Head: EVH 5150 III
Cab:Vader 412

Rack: RR-15 power conditioner w/ light module, Rocktron Intellifex LTD, Rocktron Pro Hush Unit (Dual channel)
Pedals: BBE Green Screamer

Guitar: coming soon...Ibanez RG 7420


----------



## EOT




----------



## xJeremiahx




----------



## LuCiFeRs_OwN

Hey Everyone, I have added some new things to my lil collection since i posted on here last, some old, some new, some sold...cheers everyone


----------



## theo

holy shit dude.. can I come up to qld and hang with you?


----------



## Prydogga

At first I was like, oh cool little amp. ANd nice Loomis. Not too bad. OH, nice Marshall and Orange purchases... ENGL!?  Did you get that in Aus and how much for?


----------



## LuCiFeRs_OwN

hey man, yeah got it all locally and cost way too much..;-), but its nice to be able to collect these...cheers


----------



## brainchild

thats an IMPRESSIVE collection. whoah!! recording studio??


----------



## LuCiFeRs_OwN

thanx m8, but i still have about another year before my collection is complete and then ill convert a room into a studio


----------



## TomAwesome

That's quite a collection!


----------



## theo

where did you get the framus stuff in aus?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm looking forward to updating my rig pic..oh yeah..horizontal fullstack ftw


----------



## noob_pwn

theo said:


> where did you get the framus stuff in aus?



Bmusic in adelaide is a Framus dealer and a great bunch of dudes too. Don't know of any others


----------



## LuCiFeRs_OwN

I got all my FRAMUS gear from MEGAMUSIC, just google em, they are alright, 
I asked em to change the tubes to JJs and they did it for free, which i thought was pretty cool, the COBRA does need a tube change and bias adjustment to sound its best.
imo the matching cab sounds awesome and it loves GREENBACKS, the tolex on the framus cabs are really shitty though, and they sound much better without casters...cheers


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

First phase of my music/ritual rig is complete..it lives!

I'll be working on it more, and posting more pics (of it actually functioning), and a video, later tonight


----------



## JPhoenix19

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> First phase of my music/ritual rig is complete..it lives!
> 
> I'll be working on it more, and posting more pics (of it actually functioning), and a video, later tonight



that, my friend, looks deliciously sinister! Now if only you had a Roadster in there


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's some amps I used to own


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

JPhoenix19 said:


> that, my friend, looks deliciously sinister! Now if only you had a Roadster in there



 I hate you...I hate you so goddamn much


----------



## metalvince333

Here's my current rig, soon to be updated with a engl fireball 100 and a 4x12 cab


----------



## Taylor2

Here's a picture of my rig.



The list is as follows :


*
Amps : *

Diezel VH4
Peavey 6505
Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra

*Cabs : *

Mesa OS 4x12 Recto w/ V30s
Mesa OS 2x12 Recto w/ Greenbacks

*Rack :*

Korg DTR2000 Tuner
Furman PL8 SII
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
MXR GT-OD
Shure PGX14 Wireless
DBX 31-Band EQ (Don't really use)


*Guitars : *


ESP Horizon NT-II Brown
ESP LTD MH-1000 Black w/EMGs (Old one)
ESP LTD H-1000 Black w/EMGs (Cockstock version)


*Recording : *

Presonus Firepod/FP10 x 2
AKG K240 Headphones
Reaper
Custom made PC w/ Intel I7 920 2.66 GHz, 12gb of RAM, Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, 1 TB HD in RAID.


Clips w/ the Axe-FX : 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7076680/virus1.1.8m.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7076680/unnamed1.0m.mp3



No this isn't a bedroom rig.


----------



## thefool

not the best pic but most updated.

triple rectifier with =c= 6l6's
orange 4x12 i just picked up yesterday

boss ns-2/maxon od808/diamond compressor/ernie ball vp/boss cs-5/ line6 dl-4

Ibanez prestige rga121 in crushed ruby (soon to have crunchlab/liquifire)
Ibanez S7420FM w/ black covered bareknuckle coldsweats
Ibanez prestige RG1527 w/ lundgren m7 in bridge and dimarzio d-activator in neck


----------



## Andromalia

Cab is at rehearsal space for now, using a Marshall MF280 straight.


----------



## Randy

That is a BEYOND epic rig you have there, my friend.


----------



## pollyblank

wow. all i have is a peavey valveking and a mesa oversized cab. wish i had the money for a sick rig.


----------



## TomAwesome

A Valveking and a Mesa cab isn't a bad rig at all. Maybe replace the VK with a 5150, and it will be a pretty slick rig.


----------



## JPhoenix19

pollyblank said:


> wow. all i have is a peavey valveking and a mesa oversized cab. wish i had the money for a sick rig.



Dude, I was at a show a few nights ago and one of the guitarists was playing a VK through a mesa cab- it sounded awesome!


----------



## Andromalia

pollyblank said:


> wow. all i have is a peavey valveking and a mesa oversized cab. wish i had the money for a sick rig.


You know, some of us had to work hard and wait for years before being able to afford shiny rigs. It will come, in time, depending on how much a priority it is for you.


----------



## Leuchty

Andromalia said:


> You know, some of us had to work hard and wait for years before being able to afford shiny rigs. It will come, in time, depending on how much a priority it is for you.


 
So true. So so true.


----------



## DiezelMonster

Here is my rig almost finished, just figuring out some other pedals and then making some interfaces for it for easy live use. It's fuckin heavy in weight and tone!!

Just used the rig for the first time live opening for Threat Signal and it fuckin sounded awesome on stage! As did Threat Signal! Thanks for the show guys!







And here I am doin the crazy metal chicken dance! 






I look fuckin retarded but the rig looks SWEEEET!


----------



## vlover

Look like you are trying to get gum off your shoe, or you are rocking the whole fucking building.


----------



## DiezelMonster

hahah it does look like that! haha I am a big dude, I could have been rocking the whole building!

C


----------



## TWINS

Hi guys, i'm new here...i'll post some pics of my rig...and see you around!







The red/white head is a SLO100 Clone w/ EL34.







Now the guitarz:

PRS cu24 w/ bareknuckle painkiller, ESP Eclipse w/ BKP painkiller & SD Jazz, CHARVEL 750 w/ emg 85-81 (now they're black ones)






And my custom tele (now with the neck PU in white)


----------



## Despised_0515

BOLD with the colors! That green 5150 makes you my new best friend.


----------



## Leuchty

I can see an Italian theme going on.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Just took this tonight. In less than a week, the H&K cab is disappearing, and a Peavey 8x10 and an Ampeg 2x15 are coming in.



I'll post more and better pics when the new additions get here.


----------



## Rook

Your using bass cabs? With guitar amps?

You play bass?


----------



## TWINS

CYBERSYN said:


> I can see an Italian theme going on.



Ahahah, yep! I was makin that photos and then i realize i had made the italian flag! 




Despised_0515 said:


> BOLD with the colors! That green 5150 makes you my new best friends.




You are one of the few guys who like that green! I love colors!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Fun111 said:


> Your using bass cabs? With guitar amps?
> 
> You play bass?


The Sunn is actually a 200S bass amp, and yes I do play bass as well as guitar but I don't own one at the moment and I plan on using these for both guitar and bass. I'll still have the B52 cabinet as well. For bass the setup'll be:
bass->ABY splitter->Sunn 200S->Ampeg 2x15
________________->Crate GT3500-> Peavey 8x10

For guitar I'll go the same except the crate may go into the 810 or the 412 depending on genre and the tonal difference/blend.

EDIT: Guy with the 8x10 backed out, so I'll have to keep looking for one.


----------



## DVRP

Heres my rig as of now. 

Carvin V3 - Painted the Faceplate white to storm trooper it out 
Custom Headcase - Courtesy of Heineken on here. Going to get my friend to mod it I think. TS-9, NS-2, Furman M-8x, Diezel Oversized 2x12 with Eminence Legends (sounds Godly  ). Im trying to think of what to add to it right now, but cant think of anything aside from delay. I really wanna fill up those 2 rack spaces with a sonic maximizer and a wireless, or tuner I think.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Family shots! Not nearly as impressive as most of the other rigs on here, but it's what I'm rocking now.


----------



## habicore_5150

nothing ENTIRELY new except the new floorboard added, gonna be swapping out the crap cab whenever i get a chance to





















and dont ask me for my patch settings, cus you're not getting em


----------



## Skanky

Here's my humble setup.

Agile Interceptor Pro 727
Carvin V220T (Signed by Steve Vai)
POS Alvarez Acoustic
Carvin 4x12 Cabinet
Carvin FET1000 Power Amp
Digitech RM355 Amp Modeller


----------



## s_k_mullins

My new babies!  Mesa Roadster head and Rectifier 2x12 w/ Celestion Vintage 30s. (And the big ass Roadster footswitch )





Peavey Triple XXX Super 40 combo (soon to be sold, hopefully!)





And here are the pedals I currently have. I really need to sell most of these because they rarely get used. The only ones that I really use are the Maxon OD, the Morley wah, and the Digitech Whammy.










My current guitars... (No 7-string at the moment )

ESP LTD M-1000 Deluxe





ESP LTD EC-1000


----------



## pwilldabeast14

pollyblank said:


> wow. all i have is a peavey valveking and a mesa oversized cab. wish i had the money for a sick rig.



hah wish i could actually afford an amp and a cab


----------



## Trivium KN

I find simple rigs sound the best.
Agile Hornet Pro 725 w/ Seymour Duncan blackouts 18v mod 

Ibanez MTM2 w/ Seymour Duncan blackouts 18v mod

Peavey 5150 
Ibanez TS-9, 
ISP Decimator G String 

Marshall 1960 BV Vintage


----------



## Mehnike




----------



## Pif

Phew! There are some GREAT rigs here! Adding some recent pics to the list:


----------



## vlover

Now thats a Funkin Clean ass rig !


----------



## Pif

vlover said:


> Now thats a Funkin Clean ass rig !


 
Thanks man, I appreciate that!


----------



## TCOH5246

Crappy cellphone pic. I'll load some better ones up when I can get a hold of a digital camera. 

I am totally jealous of you guys that hve the Mesa 2x12's. That's what I'm gunning to replace my MG cab. Anyways, here is the Rig Breakdown, lol.

*Amp*
Marshall 8100
*Cab*
MG412 Slant
*Guitar*
Jack JRR-94 Rhoads with EMG 81/85


----------



## Toshiro

Time for a couple new pictures:


----------



## Soubi7string

Toshiro said:


> Time for a couple new pictures:



white ibby xiphos?
where did you get it?!


----------



## Toshiro

Soubi7string said:


> white ibby xiphos?
> where did you get it?!



Musiciansfriend? It's a regular finish for the XPT700:

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | XPT700


----------



## xMitch92x




----------



## drenzium

xMitch92x said:


>



So clean man! Great work


----------



## xMitch92x

Thanks brah. Hoping to either get a Caparison Angelus in there within the next year or start getting some effects pedals and a midi setup for it.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

New Rig! All racked up and playing shows!












This one was taken at my house, but it should be included.


----------



## Ben.Last

@Troy, are you using the MXR eq on all/most of your patches? I contemplated picking one up but I envisioned it being a pain in the ass to find an eq that worked well on everything (given, I've got a modeller rather than a preamp)


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Lern2swim said:


> @Troy, are you using the MXR eq on all/most of your patches? I contemplated picking one up but I envisioned it being a pain in the ass to find an eq that worked well on everything (given, I've got a modeller rather than a preamp)



Yeah it stays on all the time. It's basically a more fine-tunable set of EQ knobs for the preamp. I have it hooked up to the loops in the g-system so i can turn it (or any of the other pedals in my rig) on or off at any time. If you have a modeller, I don't see why you'd need one. I'm sure your modeller has a graphic/parametric EQ, no?


----------



## Razzy




----------



## thefool

xMitch92x said:


>



i bet that sounds monstrous. nice clean set-up, needs a 7 though


----------



## CynicEidolon

A more "in depth" pic will come later. But, this is a Verellen Loucks on an Orange cab. And the XXX is run through the Mesa.


----------



## xJeremiahx

Just picked up a new 6505+ rig the other day. Weeeeee.


----------



## xMitch92x

thefool said:


> i bet that sounds monstrous. nice clean set-up, needs a 7 though



Needs moar Caparison before a 7 string haha. Hopefully an Angelus HGS GM White will be next! Then possibly some effects pedals.


----------



## Khaine88

Heres mine :]















(Dont use the Alexi anymore, was a mistake to buy it but meh, plead guilty
to it being my first guitar >_>)(Also Horus has the old Pickups in this picture ><)

Also Invader is going into a Castle Live in Case with 6u Rack space in which Im hoping to
add a Furman Power Factor Pro R Conditioner, an AxeFX Ultra(Just for some FX Processing/Cleans etc),
a Pedal Drawer Ofc and maybe a Pro rack G Decimator, Not sure yet anyways, could use some advice from
people concerning rack stuff seen as Im abit new to all that but wanna get into it , also to hold me untill the AxeFX,
Im gonna pick up a Digitech RV-7 becuase I miss having reverb :*(.


----------



## slayerrulesyo

Khaine88 said:


> Heres mine :]
> 
> (Dont use the Alexi anymore, was a mistake to buy it but meh, plead guilty
> to it being my first guitar >_>)(Also Horus has the old Pickups in this picture ><)



What's wrong with the Alexi?? I've always wanted one xD AND with a BKP in it, it can't be too bad!


----------



## squid-boy

Small bears guarding the ENGL for added brutality? I think so.


----------



## Khaine88

squid-boy said:


> Small bears guarding the ENGL for added brutality? I think so.



Indeed Good sir, also all ENGLs need a mascot tbh (Wise words of LiamEngl there )


----------



## Hammy

Take a guess, good stuff coming up so wait for a dedicated thread soon!





*
+

*


----------



## Soubi7string




----------



## BryanFTWL

Updated Picture:


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## agoz20




----------



## Wookieslayer

^ Dude srs? 


holy crap!


----------



## agoz20

Wookieslayer said:


> ^ Dude srs?
> 
> 
> holy crap!



That young sky walker .... Is dad gear...
Axe fx ultra (x2)
Vht 2150
assorted rack filler ( bbe,korg,peavey )
Carvin 12 space rack
Carvin power condition
Vader 4x12 cabs (x2)
Mesa recto 4x12 cabs (x2)
Assorted bass gear


----------



## vlover

Impressive!


----------



## justinnn

Picture of my rig currently on the As Blood Runs Black tour:

2 mesa os cabs.
Line 6 wireless - Axe FX ultra - Fryette 2902


----------



## S-O

Lookin sexy, I am torn in getting a power amp for mine, as I would love the awesomeness of the VHT, but it is a pretty penny, and a Carvin DCM is so affordable haha.


----------



## TomAwesome

The DCM is pretty fantastic. Also, if you end up going straight to the board with the Axe-FX, your choice in power amp is of relatively little consequence.

And yes, that's a pretty nice lookin' rig, are are some of the others on the last few pages.


----------



## S-O

TomAwesome said:


> The DCM is pretty fantastic. Also, if you end up going straight to the board with the Axe-FX, your choice in power amp is of relatively little consequence.
> 
> And yes, that's a pretty nice lookin' rig, are are some of the others on the last few pages.



With Cliff going from VHT to the DCM, this makes me want one even more, so I will probably go with a DCM, but now just to find one >.< I keep missin' out on them, though there is a 1540L for sale.

When I finally get it, and fill up the rest of my rack, pics will be posted.


----------



## TomAwesome

Missing out how? Just get one from the Carvin site.


----------



## justinnn

TomAwesome said:


> The DCM is pretty fantastic. Also, if you end up going straight to the board with the Axe-FX, your choice in power amp is of relatively little consequence.
> 
> And yes, that's a pretty nice lookin' rig, are are some of the others on the last few pages.



i went direct in the board the other night for the first time. It was so awkward feeling, not having all the sounnd coming from behind me. I dont think ill do it again until i get my own personal monitor.


----------



## S-O

TomAwesome said:


> Missing out how? Just get one from the Carvin site.



I'm lookin' used, and they are really cheap used.


----------



## agoz20

I run my output 1 di to the pa (with cab sims on) and output 2 to my vht and to my cabs( with can sims off)


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## PeteyG

The Zilla cab I'm borrowing until mine is finished being made, the Orange cab I'm selling, and the rack has a couple of things which are just there for safeties sake and the rack is also missing a few things, Axe FX Ultra, Digi 003, Line6 G90, etc, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You're having a cab made? Also jealous at you getting an axe fx.


----------



## PeteyG

Yeah me and Nolly have an endorsement with Zilla cabs now, and I'm having one made in a colour that is proving tricky to get the tolex for, so Paul is lending me the 2x12 until mine is sorted.


----------



## tvelt17

My stuff...











There's going to be an Earthquaker devices monarch in there after Christmas as well as a Kirk Hammett wah... might either replace the Zakk or sit next to it, not sure yet.


----------



## Soubi7string

tvelt17 said:


> My stuff...


----------



## vlover

I did too....


----------



## xtacles

well.. this is the last year or two worth of gear that I've gone through, but it doesn't include any effects and is missing a lot of rack gear. I also never took pictures of my Sunn, GH50L, guitars or cabs. After buying our first house my stock is down to an all time low, but soon to change with my future band/shop room ;-)


----------



## tvelt17

Soubi7string said:


>



Thanks... I think...



vlover said:


> I did too....



Ditto

They all just got new strings and a fresh set up too. Play like champions.


----------



## Soubi7string

tvelt17 said:


> Thanks... I think...


it was a compliment lol


----------



## Leuchty

xtacles said:


> well.. this is the last year or two worth of gear that I've gone through, but it doesn't include any effects and is missing a lot of rack gear. I also never took pictures of my Sunn, GH50L, guitars or cabs. After buying our first house my stock is down to an all time low, but soon to change with my future band/shop room ;-)


 

 Wowsers! Thats a sweet collection!


----------



## xtacles

well, most of it is gone now! But it was fun while I had it.


----------



## Sang-Drax

@xtacles - and awesome photos, too


----------



## Fry5150

So here is my rig for right now. Should be getting my 5150 head out of layaway within the next couple of days though.


----------



## Fry5150

So here is my rig for right now. Should be getting my peavey 5150 out of layaway within the next couple of days though. Sorry for the shitty quality. All i had was my blackberry camera.


----------



## WhiteWalls

This is my rig, problemz?


----------



## Blazerok

WhiteWalls said:


> This is my rig, problemz?



Greatest grill EVER!
I'm jelly!
Seriously, where you got it?


----------



## gunshow86de

Blazerok said:


> Greatest grill EVER!
> I'm jelly!
> Seriously, where you got it?



Looks to be some handy work with paint and a stencil.

And I'm jelly, but I ain't mad.


----------



## tehbrootz

WhiteWalls said:


> This is my rig, problemz?



Now I wanna do that to one of my cabs


----------



## Heineken

My current rig, I can't say enough good things about the ENGL Invader 100 head (credit to grant_cooper for selling me the head!), perfect amp and everything I was looking for in a head.

My signal goes: guitar > Korg DTR-1000 > ISP Decimator > Ibanez TS808 > Invader input.

I have a carbon copy running through the 2nd fx loop which I switch on and off, also I have the noise gate on the Invader activated - makes the amp dead silent.


----------



## Jinogalpa

my christmas present from myself: Krankenstein Jr. 20w
baby is loud enough.....


----------



## Wookieslayer

^ sexy! grats man. Merry Xmas!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Out of curiosity, how much does that thing wiegh? Do you have a scale? A small 50w amp like that would be a great backup, even if I'm not the biggest krank fanboy in the house.


----------



## Slayer89

My current rig. Just moved into an apartment with my fiancee and a friend.






Loomis NT and Jackson DKMG in the cases


----------



## Jinogalpa

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does that thing wiegh? Do you have a scale? A small 50w amp like that would be a great backup, even if I'm not the biggest krank fanboy in the house.



the head alone weights 8,9 kg 

the head + cab are about 23,5 kg

bad point is that the effect channel is not footswitch able, could be a problem playing live.  beside that the clean and lead channel are footswitch able.


----------



## Chickenhawk

just to show off a bit, a picture of my current recording setup: sorry for the shitty pics, I'll get better ones once I find the cable for the digital camera 







I haven't shown anybody all the stuff I've bought in the past couple weeks, but here's a run down of all my shit/new shit:

LTD SC-607B (tuned G-D-G-C-F-A-D for extra brootz)
Ibanez GSR205FM (just bought it yesterday, first bass I ever officially owned)
Fractal Audio Axe-FX (having some issues updating it to the newest firmware )
Monster Power Pro 2500
Behringer FCB1010
Lexicon Alpha
M-Audio BX5a
CAkewalk UM-1G
MacBook Pro 15" (2.66ghz i7, 4gig RAM, 500gig HDD)
GarageBand (still trying to decide if I want to switch to Logic, or just use Reaper)


And gear pictured, but never used anymore:
Furman M-8
Rocktr


----------



## cow 7 sig

this lot




into this




R T F O


----------



## mattofvengeance

Almost....there....


----------



## ROAR

^ Axe Fx! sweet rig.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

My temporary "Mini-Rig" that I've got going on. It's only staying this way until I get the rest of the rig cabled up.


----------



## Chickenhawk

PirateMetalTroy said:


> My temporary "Mini-Rig" that I've got going on. It's only staying this way until I get the rest of the rig cabled up.





Sooooooooooo fucking awesome!!


----------



## Prydogga

Victory.


----------



## victim5150

My main stereo rig for big shows.










And my smaller stereo setup that's much easier to load in and out.


----------



## Soubi7string

PirateMetalTroy said:


> My temporary "Mini-Rig" that I've got going on. It's only staying this way until I get the rest of the rig cabled up.



1)you seriously have made me consider getting an e530 for my first tube "amp"
2)where in the hell did you get that bitchin strap?


----------



## JamesM

Troy, I think a lot of people didn't even know the e530 existed until you posted that. 

Don't buy them. They're all mine.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Soubi7string said:


> 1)you seriously have made me consider getting an e530 for my first tube "amp"
> 2)where in the hell did you get that bitchin strap?



Custom, dude. Custom.

*@victom5150:* You're a dick for owning 2 g-systems.


----------



## Soubi7string

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Custom, dude. Custom.
> 
> *@victom5150:* You're a dick for owning 2 g-systems.



materials good sir?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Soubi7string said:


> materials good sir?



It's an old stock levy's strap that came with the plates and small spikes on it. I've tried to find another one many times, to no avail. I just went out and bought a bunch of 1+1/2" spikes and drilled/screwed them on. After every show it literally takes a 5 minute sit-down to pull all the hair out of it.


----------



## Sepultorture

PirateMetalTroy said:


> After every show it literally takes a 5 minute sit-down to pull all the hair out of it.



after all the head banging that has to rip out more hair than daily hair brushing mate


----------



## Soubi7string

PirateMetalTroy said:


> It's an old stock levy's strap that came with the plates and small spikes on it. I've tried to find another one many times, to no avail. I just went out and bought a bunch of 1+1/2" spikes and drilled/screwed them on. After every show it literally takes a 5 minute sit-down to pull all the hair out of it.



yikes nevermind then lol


----------



## victim5150

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Custom, dude. Custom.
> 
> *@victom5150:* You're a dick for owning 2 g-systems.


 
I had to bite the bullet and just by another. I tried an HD 500 and an M13 and wasn't happy with either. I considered the Nova System but in the end I knew i'd only be happy with another G-System. I have the exact same amp and effects rig at my practice studio as I do at home for gigging. No more lugging crap besides guitars to and from practice and now I have a duplicate backup amp and effects unit. I'm in heaven and my lowerback loves me now.


----------



## bodom69

My current rig. I had a fryette but it kept blowing fuses so I went with Engl.


----------



## Leuchty

bodom69 said:


> My current rig. I had a fryette but it kept blowing fuses so I went with Engl.
> 
> View attachment 18166


 
Wow  You must have paid a pretty penny for the Alexi Custom!

Nice rig, btw.


----------



## Sepultorture

bodom69 said:


> I had a fryette but it kept blowing fuses so I went with Engl.



Fryette blowing fuses, wow first time i hear that, their shit is pretty high end


----------



## bodom69

Sepultorture said:


> Fryette blowing fuses, wow first time i hear that, their shit is pretty high end


 
yeah I was pissed i went throught 3 of them. It was very disappointing.


----------



## bodom69

CYBERSYN said:


> Wow  You must have paid a pretty penny for the Alexi Custom!
> 
> Nice rig, btw.


Haha thanks man, and yea it was pricey its the original Japenese model that you can't buy here in the states. I was in a car wreck when I was younger so insurance baught me a badass guitar. I've had it for 3 years now.


----------



## Meatbucket

My rig, in order of appearance from left to right.

My Washburn Dime V Sig.
Crate Crate GLX-1200 H
B-52 4x12
Zoom g2.1u
Grunge pedal
Boss Noise Suppressor
Crybaby Wahwah pedal.

Edit: Forgot to add: CABLE MADNESS!


----------



## Wookieslayer

^ Pretty sweet rig. I have the same cab but straight version. It's solid (and heavy!)


----------



## Meatbucket

Wookieslayer said:


> ^ Pretty sweet rig. I have the same cab but straight version. It's solid (and heavy!)


And it has wheels! WHEEEEEEEELS!


----------



## Khaine88

So I finally got my hands on a semi Decent camera and heres some new pics 

The ENGL Invader 100 ontop of a Zilla Fatboy 2x12 (v30s) Caparison Horus and Pedal Board :]




Obviously In need of Dynamic side on angles haha




Pedals from the Closest are - BOss TU-3 Tuner, Keeley 4 Knob Compressor, Maxon OD-808, MXR Smart Gate, Electro Harmonix Holy Grail, Boss RC-2 Loop Station 
and the spare Patch Cable you can see is for the last addition to my Board which will be an MXR Carbon Copy Delay :>. (Not to mention a Z-9 ><)




Had to do this one to point out how OTT Keeley Lights are ><




The Explorer at my Desk (Wanna get the EMGs swapped out for BKPs of some description though :>)


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

very nice khaine looks neat and tidy! Wheres the toggle switch on that wood finish guitar?


----------



## Khaine88

The Volume Dial Is a Push/Push , so when its In its Bridge, when its out its neck,
and the Bridge is a Bareknuckle Aftermath, and the Neck is a Bareknuckle Sinner, 
and the Guitar is a Heavily Modified Caparison Horus HGS in the Oiled Walnut Finish :>, 
also its a 27 Fretter.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

ha thats cool havent seen that.


----------



## Khaine88

Sorry Girlfriend Is retarded, Mods can you delete this post, thanks.


----------



## vlover

GF is retarded? But is she hot? Cause thats all that matters 

Sweet rig BTW. No channel changing on that Engl?


----------



## Khaine88

vlover said:


> GF is retarded? But is she hot? Cause thats all that matters
> 
> Sweet rig BTW. No channel changing on that Engl?



She was messing about thats all haha >_>, and yus she is indeed ;D

Cheers dude, not atm but Im gonna cough up for a Z-9 soon so Midi ftw :>


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Khaine88 said:


> She was messing about thats all haha >_>, and yus she is indeed ;D
> 
> Cheers dude, not atm but Im gonna cough up for a Z-9 soon so Midi ftw :>



Do you/did you have one of the grey cloud looking 27 fret horuses? I could have sworn I saw that guitar on youtube or at least, one with the same bridge pup.


----------



## Khaine88

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Do you/did you have one of the grey cloud looking 27 fret horuses? I could have sworn I saw that guitar on youtube or at least, one with the same bridge pup.



Erm I think your talking about the Black Night Horus, and nah I havent man, Only owned the one Caparison so far, and you can get every BKP pickup with different covers so could have been a big range of them


----------



## rtagaras




----------



## JustinFerrari

Wow there are a lot of great rigs out there! 
Here's my beautiful bass


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

JustinFerrari said:


> Wow there are a lot of great rigs out there!
> Here's my beautiful bass



I have the 5 string version of that. Nice bass for the price. I picked mine up for $400 used.


----------



## Pat-R

Current:





I'm adding another 2x12 in about a week though.  Might go rackmount this summer.

(Only one of 7 guitars pictured, by the way.)


----------



## romper_stomper




----------



## col

romper_stomper said:


> .


----------



## cow 7 sig

was chasing a certain type of sound.the Randall won on the day .




she needed a clean.


----------



## Collapse

here is the rack I just put together, nothing to crazy





next step it to work it into the case I built for my two heads





and my cabs


----------



## smucarolina

NICE JOB!


----------



## vlover

Sounds heavy just looking at it.


----------



## arcadia fades




----------



## Baco

New amp day, Mesa Mark V in the house


----------



## Moolaka

My Dual Rectifier and Divinity head, Mesa recto cab, MXR carbon copy & Wylde OD and my LTD MH-417.


----------



## Demeyes

I took some photos of my amps as well as my bandmates (my twin brother). I have my sevens and 8 string in there too. 
My stuff is the Laney GH50L, Peavey Bandit combo, Marshall 9200, Digitech GSP 1101, Engl e530. The cabs that are mine are the Laney and the Harley Benton 2x12. The rest is my bandmates except for the little combo on the left, that is a Harley benton that was gutted and a friend built a tube head into. He left it with us for a while.













Here's a shot without the guitars in the way. 






This last pic is from our dining room! 2 of my bandmates who I live with are into recording so they both have studio gear setup in the house. Here's me at the desk they share. You can't see half the studio stuff in the photo, there's more rack stuff on the other side.


----------



## Wookieslayer

damn sons! music iz serious business!!!!!1


----------



## Moolaka

This thread is so full of win.


----------



## Khaine88

arcadia fades said:


>



Looks fucking sick dude , any chance you could give me some advice on which pedals to stick in my FX loop (Have an Invader 100), im gonna pick up a Z-9 soon to control everything and wasnt sure which FX to stick in each of the loops or to put them infront of the amp, seeing as you look like youve got yours sorted any chance you could spot me a few words of wisdom? :>

My Pedals are listed in my Signature, thanks dude.

Anyone else with an idea please feel free to jump in :]


----------



## CreamedBeef




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Soubi7string

Rossness said:


>



nice reverse RR
threw me off at first then I saw it had to be a righty RR


----------



## matisq

> Guess that background...



Ukraine?


----------



## chaiulud




----------



## Rossness

Soubi7string said:


> nice reverse RR
> threw me off at first then I saw it had to be a righty RR



It's a Carvin Ultra V, which is similar to a RR, but has reversed fins and a different neck carve.


----------



## slayerrulesyo

Rossness said:


>


 
You must have godly tone 

I'll take the splawn anyday


----------



## vlover

chaiulud said:


>



How do you use your computer in your rig?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

My updated Rig... Now a part of the Fractal family... Feast!

Cheers!


The Profile View





The whole enchilada





Control Issues...





The Brains of the opperation!


----------



## Bucks

My Modest Rig:

Transferred a lot of stuff around recently. Sold a Boogie Mark II combo, got rid of a parker deluxe, and a petrucci BFR 7-string. Now down to one guitar and a couple amps.

Not completely finished, incoming are a few pedals, a GCX and a new 7-string.

For now, its this:






Into this: 






Not pictured is a boogie standard 4x12 stiletto cab


----------



## Andromalia

Guitarwiz2k said:


> My updated Rig...



That stereo rig must seriously deliver. Are ADA cabs on par with the rest of the brand's stuff ? Never had an opportunity to play on them, only time I saw any was in a stadium show in the 90es.


----------



## skeeballcore

Friends studio - First Whitechapel recorded there....





My rig ca. 2003 at the same studio...


----------



## 7slinger

^ your friend has a nice collection going there 

I was running that same rig a few years ago


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Over the years, the ADA's are probably the ony thing I've never changed, because at any instance, they DELIVER... Tone, Speed of setup, ease of use, and More Tone. They have 50w 16ohm speakers within, to create an 8ohm cab, and I can run up to 4 of them on one side since they're wired in the back, both series and parallel. I"ve only had need for 2 cabs though. Any bigger, and I just put a mic in front of them, and they become stage monitors where I'm still in stereo heaven.

I must admitt, I did mod them just a tad, I simply put extra foam inside for an even tighter response, tightened up screws, and it's been good ever since. 



Andromalia said:


> That stereo rig must seriously deliver. Are ADA cabs on par with the rest of the brand's stuff ? Never had an opportunity to play on them, only time I saw any was in a stadium show in the 90es.


----------



## smucarolina




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Umm, turn your lights on!!!! Can't see shit.


----------



## gunshow86de

skeeballcore said:


>



Had to "take care of some business" I see.


----------



## smucarolina

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Umm, turn your lights on!!!! Can't see shit.



sorry!

it is a furman rr-15 power conditioner, rocktron chameleon, and a crate spa 200 power amp


----------



## vlover

gunshow86de said:


> Had to "take care of some business" I see.



it did not even register that its sitting on a toilet! 

Does it add to the tone?


----------



## Chickenhawk

I see a lot of Rocktron Chameleons in this thread. I fucking approve.

<-- Rocktron owner. It sits right next to my Axe-Fx.


----------



## Sepultorture

that bathroom can't be very dead sounding, small or no it has to be a little bit reflective


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ballistic 21 said:


> Just had to show where the magic happens


----------



## Kayzer




----------



## vlover

Dont tease us with that Ran headstock, lets see that whole beauty!


----------



## ROAR

^You do know the "R" is for BC Rich...


----------



## Soubi7string

Kayzer said:


>



whats each pedal do man?
I spot a chorus and I think an OD but the rest Idk


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## josh pelican

Soubi7string said:


> whats each pedal do man?
> I spot a chorus and I think an OD but the rest Idk



Allow me!

Malekko Spring Chicken - Spring Reverb.
Strymon El Capistan - Tape Echo.
ToneCzar EchoCzar - Epic echo/delay.
ToneCzar Angel Baby - Epic delay.
Subdecay Prometheus - Filter.
Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus - Self-explanatory.
Weehbo Morbid Drive - Distortion/Drive.
Eventide PitchFactor - Self-explanatory.
Lastgasp Art Laboratories Moduloscillo Fuzz - Take a wild guess.
Skreddy Cognitive Dissonance MKII - Fuzz/Drive.

Fuck I'm good.


----------



## vlover

ROAR said:


> ^You do know the "R" is for BC Rich...



lol...logical conclusions


----------



## squid-boy

vlover said:


> lol...logical conclusions



LOLgical.


----------



## Kayzer

josh pelican said:


> Allow me!
> 
> Malekko Spring Chicken - Spring Reverb.
> Strymon El Capistan - Tape Echo.
> ToneCzar EchoCzar - Epic echo/delay.
> ToneCzar Angel Baby - Epic delay.
> Subdecay Prometheus - Filter.
> Dr. Scientist Cosmichorus - Self-explanatory.
> Weehbo Morbid Drive - Distortion/Drive.
> Eventide PitchFactor - Self-explanatory.
> Lastgasp Art Laboratories Moduloscillo Fuzz - Take a wild guess.
> Skreddy Cognitive Dissonance MKII - Fuzz/Drive.
> 
> Fuck I'm good.



WTF you are not good you are god!


----------



## Kayzer

and for the rich its a bich


----------



## Shadowspecced

There's alot more guitars, but this is what it's been looking like over the last couple months, and the Suhr is pretty much my main axe. If you want pictures of the other guitars, ask! =)

In the sideways shot with all the amps, the first one is my recto, it has burgundy snakeskin tolex with an oxblood grille, the second is a randall RG80, then a Hot Rod Deluxe, and a stock Uberschall twin jet.


----------



## skeeballcore

Sepultorture said:


> that bathroom can't be very dead sounding, small or no it has to be a little bit reflective



Yea, it sounded like crap 
*rimshot*

Actually it sounded pretty good for that recording. We wanted the entire record to be cut live, and the studio was out of isolatable rooms. Zach (other guitarist, later in Whitechape) had his equipment stuck in a closet under the stairs.


----------



## Impaler

My Amps...
The Randall box is missing...sorry...

i think about selling the XXX for an other amp...i´m not sure


----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## gunshow86de

Shadowspecced said:


> .


----------



## Double A

It looks like someone didn't get the point of that movie at all.


----------



## gunshow86de

Double A said:


> It looks like someone didn't get the point of that movie at all.





Sadly, I know quite a few people who idolize the pre-jail Ed Norton from that movie. It's disgusting.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

gunshow86de said:


> Sadly, I know quite a few people who idolize the pre-jail Ed Norton from that movie. It's disgusting.



Well he was fucking sexy as shit...





What? Skinheads are hot. Leave me alone


----------



## veshly

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well he was fucking sexy as shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Skinheads are hot. Leave me alone





OMG r u a grl?


----------



## vlover

hahaha...scary, disturbing AND funny


----------



## gunshow86de

veshly said:


> OMG r u a grl?



No, he is a large, gay, black man. Think this, but with dreadlocks and probably some giant boots with spikes and shit. 






EDIT: Wait, Drakkar did you cut your hair?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

veshly said:


> OMG r u a grl?





gunshow86de said:


> No, he is a large, gay, black man. Think this, but with dreadlocks and probably some giant boots with spikes and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, Drakkar did you cut your hair?



Yeah....he pretty much answered it. And no I didn't cut my hair.


----------



## Shadowspecced

Double A said:


> It looks like someone didn't get the point of that movie at all.



Lol no, I completely got the point of the movie and I'm not racist. Just loosely conservative and one of my strict liberal friends bought the flag to mock me, I hung it up because I think it's cool. Don't misinterpret that please.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

*



*


----------



## ivancic1al

^ I'm liking the splatter on the strat pickguard


----------



## TheGuitarPit

ivancic1al said:


> ^ I'm liking the splatter on the strat pickguard



Thanks! It's an '83 MIJ strat that my cousin did some Pollock-style paint on. It has a really weird (but really comfortable) trem that I haven't seen before.


----------



## MesaENGR412

Here is my rig. Two Mesa Multi-Watt Dual Rectifiers, Hot white bronco, black diamond plate/grille slatts, chrome knobs, purple jewels. One 6L6, one EL-34. Two Rectifier standard Straight front cabs with Vintage 30/C90 speakers in "x" patterns. 









Video Demo of my Rig

Just for fun:




Middle head is FOR SALE!



Guitars: PRS SE Toreros
Gray and Red ones are mine. Blue one belongs to other guitarist.





Pedalboard/MIDI setup:















-AJH


----------



## InTheRavensName

Christ that's amazing.

Congrats.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

Holy Mesa...


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

^ You can't get much more metal than that! Holy cow! ^

Winner! Most EPIC Mesa Rig! Very nice...


----------



## greeny23

Best looking Mesa rig i've seen... ever.

Heres my pedalboard-





My vintage twin-





My vintage roland's





My 900 Sl-x






And my main guitars-


----------



## BucketheadRules

I am aware that the camera quality is shit, so I'll go through each pic.






From L-R: 

Dean Baby ML (my first guitar)
Vintage V100 LP copy
Gibson Flying V Faded
Ibanez RG350EX
Yamaha Pacifica 112V (given a custom gold/black colour scheme by me)
At the front is my acoustic, a Jim Harley D20

They go into this:






Blackstar HT Club 40
Hardwire TL-2 Metal Distortion
Marshall Jackhammer
Digitech Whammy
Harley Benton Power Plant

My RG7321 will arrive in a couple of days, hopefully


----------



## Hybrid138

My floor mess






Colors!






X Method that is a good contributor to my mess.


----------



## MesaENGR412

thanks for the compliments guys! 

-AJH


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## scott678

Sorry about the quality. Here's my simple little rig:


----------



## iff

greeny23 said:


>



LOVE the guitars. I want a Tele and a DC so much.


----------



## marbledbeef

MesaENGR412 said:


> Here is my rig. Two Mesa Multi-Watt Dual Rectifiers, Hot white bronco, black diamond plate/grille slatts, chrome knobs, purple jewels. One 6L6, one EL-34. Two Rectifier standard Straight front cabs with Vintage 30/C90 speakers in "x" patterns.
> Middle head is FOR SALE!
> Guitars: PRS SE Toreros
> Gray and Red ones are mine. Blue one belongs to other guitarist.
> Pedalboard/MIDI setup:
> -AJH



 so much goodness


----------



## greeny23

nomop said:


> LOVE the guitars. I want a Tele and a DC so much.



i usually get in trouble for the EMG tele... but you havent noticed so thank you!


----------



## S-O

Sorry for the stupid big picture.


----------



## greeny23




----------



## Gren

Picked up an Alesis Midiverb for some effects. All I need now is a 3 or 4 space rack, and an adaptor and another midi cable for the ADA footswitch so I can simultaneously switch effects and channels.

Then it's time to start on the pedal board, an mxr phaser and a wah maybe 

Does anyboy know how the ADA MP-1 takes to boosting? I've heard something about clipping but then some people say they have no problems and use an OD pedal just fine.


----------



## greeny23




----------



## txguitarslinger

*Here's my humble addition to this bitchin thread:








*


----------



## dalundo

Here's a garbage pic I took during practice today. I'll put up a more complete pic soon.. All of this was under $1000 and gets me some mean tones I never even thought a 5150 could put out! 
That's an Ampeg cab btw... I took the logo off, but I'm having serious second thoughts about that decision


----------



## marbledbeef

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/greeny23.html@ Greeny23

Ooh! I see what you did there, vignette to the max! Classy gear mate


----------



## greeny23

marbledbeef said:


> @ Greeny23
> 
> Ooh! I see what you did there, vignette to the max! Classy gear mate



Nah, thats the natural lighting.... haha.


----------



## ryan9896

i think it's puuurty......


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My current rig..soon to undergo a makeover. The ESP F Baritone is being sold (any takers?) for a new draco, and the XXX is being sold (once again, any takers?) for a new "DTX"


 ive got a white Draco ^_^ been tryin to get rid of it its too spiny for me and i dont like th elocking trem


----------



## Auyard

dalundo said:


> That's an Ampeg cab btw... I took the logo off, but I'm having serious second thoughts about that decision



Put it back on!  I'd rock an Ampeg cab until it fell apart.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> ive got a white Draco ^_^ been tryin to get rid of it its too spiny for me and i dont like th elocking trem



I was going to get a white Draco just because I love Dracos and wanted one of every model they make, but I don't like the finish. I don't like the ghost flames (the custom shop one looks a lot better), I think the inlays are gaudy, I don't like trem systems, and I prefer a dual rail in the neck. I figured I'll just buy a standard Draco and have it repainted.

Btw that pic is a nice trip down memory lane. My rig is pretty much completely changed now.


----------



## Kride

Amp gear: Savage 120, 1960B cab with T75s and V30s in X-pattern, Rocktron Replifex, Roland GFC50, Korg PitchBlack, Boss NS-2























Geets from top to bottom: Angelus with HD set, Horus with Warpig and Sinner, cheap Keytone electro-acoustic.


----------



## Pedrojoca

@kride: now those are some classy photos


----------



## atticmike

Mr. Boogie is gone and the ESP replaced with a MMJP6


----------



## ghostred7

I'll have to post the guitar ones later....


----------



## col

atticmike said:


> Mr. Boogie is gone and the ESP replaced with a MMJP6



More info on the MarshallDiezel, please?


----------



## atticmike

col said:


> More info on the MarshallDiezel, please?



Before peter got to build his own brand, he had used to modify marshall amps (sometimes completely restructured and allocated from the inside the way he thought it was best) and this baby on the picture there is one of the hot rodded diezel-marshall-amps.

I dare to say that this is surely a rare commodity 

If you happen to have one of these, he'll invite you to his crib and see if there is something he may enhance or just to check the overall amp-quality. Then there is, I suppose, his very own curiosity towards old familiar pieces from his early career.


----------



## BryanFTWL

The Gus G is getting sent to Ben for a swirl asap.
It's really the perfect guitar for me though. The EC shape is my favorite shape, but I can't get along with 24.75" guitars. The Gus G sig is 25.5" neck-thru.


----------



## vlover

atticmike said:


> Before peter got to build his own brand, he had used to modify marshall amps (sometimes completely restructured and allocated from the inside the way he thought it was best) and this baby on the picture there is one of the hot rodded diezel-marshall-amps.
> 
> I dare to say that this is surely a rare commodity
> 
> If you happen to have one of these, he'll invite you to his crib and see if there is something he may enhance or just to check the overall amp-quality. Then there is, I suppose, his very own curiosity towards old familiar pieces from his early career.


----------



## atticmike

vlover said:


>



Can't you just show some love


----------



## vlover

atticmike said:


> Can't you just show some love





Looks like the best of both worlds, im sure it sounds like that too.


----------



## Trendkill

That MarshallDiezel looks amazing. I need to get some damn pics up here dont I...


----------



## yingmin

Posting this for the silliness. I brought my entire rig home to tweak with the settings and get everything working together. The empty spaces in the rack are for the Marshall 9200 that should be shipping out to me tomorrow. For now I'm just running the JMP into the return of my JVM combo. The GR55 replaced a VG99.






edit: and while I'm posting stuff, here's the lineup at home:






There's more in the closet, and more at my drummer's house, where we practice, but this is what I keep handy.


----------



## Impaler

Just my 3 Heads. Peavey Triple XXX, Framus Cobra, Engl Savage 120. 
Effects: Boss Sd-1 (Boost for Framus cobra & Triple XXX), Boss NS-2 an Dunlop Crybaby. Engl Z-10 + Framus Footswitch for sure. Very Simple but sounds great


----------



## Mattman

Here's my rig. Nothing really impressive, budget kit but... it does the job  Can't really complain.

Line 6 POD Pro is my main thing now. Plan is to keep it as backup and buy HD400. Poweramp is basic Marshall 8008 -> Harley Benton cab on Vintage30 speakers. 

Guitar is Ibanez AX110XL with SD Distortion PU


----------



## Double A

I was going to wait to post a pic until I got a new cab but that won't be until summer so...here goes.










Nothing incredibly especial but it sounds beast. Going to grab a Genz Benz Gflex for a cab this summer.


----------



## Soubi7string

Double A said:


> I was going to wait to post a pic until I got a new cab but that won't be until summer so...here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing incredibly especial but it sounds beast. Going to grab a Genz Benz Gflex for a cab this summer.



how is that Voodoo man channel select working for you?
and what amp is it for?the 6505 I presume?


----------



## InTheRavensName

Mattman said:


> Here's my rig. Nothing really impressive, budget kit but... it does the job  Can't really complain.
> 
> Line 6 POD Pro is my main thing now. Plan is to keep it as backup and buy HD400. Poweramp is basic Marshall 8008 -> Harley Benton cab on Vintage30 speakers.
> 
> Guitar is Ibanez AX110XL with SD Distortion PU



I used the same thing for a while, really solid setup, and pretty cheap. Well played!


----------



## Double A

Soubi7string said:


> how is that Voodoo man channel select working for you?
> and what amp is it for?the 6505 I presume?


It works great and I bought it because it is a lot smaller than the Peavey footswitch. But the guy was a pain in the ass to deal with and didn't send anything until I disputed the transaction on Paypal. His website said 2 weeks to send things out which I knew about but it took him 4 weeks to actually send anything and only after the paypal thing. So, yeah. Great footswitch otherwise.

[edit]Yes, the selector is for the 6505+.


----------



## RandyE9

My setup!

Dean ML Shadow (D-Activator in the bridge)
Peavey XXX
Maxon OD808
BBE Sonic Maximizer
Goose Juice Power Conditioner
Digitech GNX3000
ISP G String Decimator
Fish n Chips EQ​


----------



## Chickenhawk

Well gents, I got rid of the Axe setup, and this is what my room looks like now 

(ignore the clothes...I don't have a closet, so thats where they go )


----------



## Soubi7string

Double A said:


> It works great and I bought it because it is a lot smaller than the Peavey footswitch. But the guy was a pain in the ass to deal with and didn't send anything until I disputed the transaction on Paypal. His website said 2 weeks to send things out which I knew about but it took him 4 weeks to actually send anything and only after the paypal thing. So, yeah. Great footswitch otherwise.
> 
> [edit]Yes, the selector is for the 6505+.



he will only commit to paypal transactions? wtf


----------



## Double A

Soubi7string said:


> he will only commit to paypal transactions? wtf


No, I paid him through paypal and when he didn't send the footswitch for 3 weeks I disputed the transaction and within 2 days he sent it out. Could have been a coincidence but I doubt it.


----------



## Soubi7string

Double A said:


> No, I paid him through paypal and when he didn't send the footswitch for 3 weeks I disputed the transaction and within 2 days he sent it out. Could have been a coincidence but I doubt it.



well then, I hope I receive mine then lol
and,
so you got a free pedal? lol


----------



## baconbag

Impaler said:


> Just my 3 Heads. Peavey Triple XXX, Framus Cobra, Engl Savage 120.
> Effects: Boss Sd-1 (Boost for Framus cobra & Triple XXX), Boss NS-2 an Dunlop Crybaby. Engl Z-10 + Framus Footswitch for sure. Very Simple but sounds great


 
That micro stack made my day, so funny.


----------



## soberyouth




----------



## Bramerstein

Krank Krankenstein+
2x Krank Krankenstein 4x12 cabs
Monster power condition
Korg DTR2000
Rocktron Super hush C
Ata head case with 4 space rack
2x Ibanez RG7321 EMG 81-7
Ibanez RGA8 EMG808x
All Monster cable


----------



## Soubi7string

Bramerstein said:


> Krank Krankenstein+
> 2x Krank Krankenstein 4x12 cabs
> Monster power condition
> Korg DTR2000
> Rocktron Super hush C
> Ata head case with 4 space rack
> 2x Ibanez RG7321 EMG 81-7
> Ibanez RGA8 EMG808x
> All Monster cable


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Soubi7string said:


>



 I've not seen good old :Worth: in a long time!  Someone had to stir the pot to get that up again. Had to be done though... seeing is believing.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Soubi7string said:


>



This thread _IS_ called 'Random Pic's of Your Rig', not 'Random Lists of Your Rig'.

Get to snappin' those pics!


----------



## Sephael

Guitars: Schecter Damien 7 string w/ Floyd Rose, Yamaha RBX765A 5 string bass, B.C Rich Revenge series Warlock.
Amp: Marshall MG50DFX, piece of shit First Act (I use as a cellphone speaker)
Pedals: Dunlop Cry Baby From Hell, Rocktron 3rd Angel distortion, Boss BD-2 Blues Driver distortion, Boss MT-2 Metal Zone distortion, Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer, Danelectric Daddy O overdrive, Danelectric Fab distortion, Danelectric Fab echo.
Other: Boss BCB-60 pedal board


----------



## Sepultorture

soberyouth said:


>



dude, love that custom cab with mixed woods


----------



## soberyouth

My friend from RDK custom cabs made it. Made out of bamboo


----------



## XEN

Here's the rig with a few small updates - I don't use the 10 band EQ pedal, and I have added a Dunlop Jerry Cantrell sig wah, a TC Stereo Chorus, and an MXR Smart Gate.

The wah is in front, the pedals are in the Roadster loop, the Roadster slave out feeds the Mark IV FX return.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Crappy cell phone pics







Mesa DC-10
Peavey 6505
Mesa Recto 4x12
Maxon OD808
Boss NS-2
Boss TU-2
MXR Phase 90






Ibanez Prestige RGA321F






Peavey HP Signature






And I have an ESP Horizon NT-II on order through the music store that I work in. This isn't mine, but this is how it'll look when I'm done with it.


----------



## 8Fingers




----------



## Andromalia

8Fingers said:


>


Classic. 
But...go buy a black tuner, you're not trve.


----------



## RGD MIKE

Here's mine as of sunday


----------



## atticmike

Watch out or I'll deprive you of your black parker strat 



yingmin said:


> Posting this for the silliness. I brought my entire rig home to tweak with the settings and get everything working together. The empty spaces in the rack are for the Marshall 9200 that should be shipping out to me tomorrow. For now I'm just running the JMP into the return of my JVM combo. The GR55 replaced a VG99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and while I'm posting stuff, here's the lineup at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more in the closet, and more at my drummer's house, where we practice, but this is what I keep handy.


----------



## 8Fingers

Andromalia said:


> Classic.
> But...go buy a black tuner, you're not trve.


 
trve  .........................


----------



## BucketheadRules

I posted a while ago in this but I've updated the family pic.






That's a Dean Baby ML, a Vintage V100, a Gibson Flying V, an Ibanez RG350EX and an RG7321. And my acoustic down the bottom there.

I didn't include the gold Yamaha in this one because it's soon to be sold (as soon as the buyer I have lined up will kick his arse in gear...)

I also plan to sell the Vintage (LP copy) because, although it's a lovely guitar, I played one of these last weekend and decided instantly that I CAN NOT live without one:






My rig remains the same:






Clockwise from top: HT Club 40, Whammy IV, Marshall Jackhammer, Hardwire TL2, Blackstar's footswitch.


----------



## ivancic1al

RGD MIKE said:


> Here's mine as of sunday
> *JCM 900*



Careful with that, I hear if you play too loud with those, you can blow your speakers.


----------



## RGD MIKE

ivancic1al said:


> Careful with that, I hear if you play too loud with those, you can blow your speakers.



 

PS, It's actually a rare version called the MkIII, which is based around an 800 circuit, but wiith an extra knob that controls a boost circuit similar to an overdrive pedal. they are hella rare and amazing!!


----------



## metal_sam14

RGD MIKE said:


> PS, It's actually a rare version called the MkIII, which is based around an 800 circuit, but wiith an extra knob that controls a boost circuit similar to an overdrive pedal. they are hella rare and amazing!!



That sounds like the kind of 800 that Dino used to use back in the day, correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## AJD000M

This is my baby, soon to be boss rc-30 and some other stuff. Maybe a electro harmonix freeze, and a expression pedal of some sort. Maybe a mission or EBJR.


----------



## cerfotoc




----------



## transperformanc

what do you think of this


----------



## vlover

Random or cut and paste?


----------



## BryanFTWL

My EC-600 isn't in the picture because it's with HumanFuseBen getting swirled.


----------



## RGD MIKE

My New live rig


----------



## squid-boy

My rig as of right meow: 





Guitars pictured: 
Ibanez RG2228 
LTD SC-607b 

Pre-amp/Poweramp(s): 
ART SLA-2 
Fractal Audio Axe-FX 

Cab: 
Orange PPC212

Monitors: 
Samson Media O-N-E 5a 

I/O - USB device: 
Tascam US-122

MIDI keyboard: 
M-Audio KeyStudio 

Pre' basic stuff.


----------



## PeteyG

With the new (week old) Zilla Fatboy in "Apple Green", even though Atomic Green would be more suitable.


----------



## squid-boy

PeteyG said:


> With the new (week old) Zilla Fatboy in "Apple Green", even though Atomic Green would be more suitable.



Bad-ass. Just bad-ass.


----------



## Wes Mantooth

Once I get more patch cables the chain will go like such:
Fuzzhugger(fx) Phantom Ring V2
Dwarfcraft Devices Internet Overdrive
Noisemaker Effects Noise Invaders
Death by Audio Fuzz War
Snazzy FX Mini Ark

and finally

VHT Special 6 for amplification


----------



## ivancic1al

BryanFTWL said:


> *massively awesome white cab*



Specs of the cab?

It's pretty badass.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Jackson RR1T, Dean 79V w/Dimarzio X2N
Ampeg VH140c
and the ISP Decimator


----------



## Hirschberger

Hoping to sell this bad boy. Can't think of a good price though. It's so good, hate to see it go. It's finally time for an AxeFX haha.

*Not pictured:* 
- My Friend's JP6 that I'm "borrowing". It's nice to have a rich friend!
- Fulltone OCD


----------



## Wookieslayer

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Jackson RR1T, Dean 79V w/Dimarzio X2N
> Ampeg VH140c
> and the ISP Decimator




dude... love it


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

\m/
Im surprised at how good the Ampeg sounds. It's crushing too


----------



## Curt

ScumTricycle said:


> Thanks! It's an '83 MIJ strat that my cousin did some Pollock-style paint on. It has a really weird (but really comfortable) trem that I haven't seen before.



Schaller made Fender branded system 1 trem! I have that on my 1984 E-Series MIJ Fender strat... I'll have to take some good pics and post them soon, although I locked mine down because mine was in shitty condition when I got it(got it for free from a friend due to a headstock break)

so I took the fine tuners out to make it more comfortable as a hardtail.


Edit: yours actually looks like mine but mine has the stock white pickguard and I have a duncan rails in the bridge. and mine is beat the hell up.


----------



## signalgrey

Cat: Uyu- Korean made- 1.5 year old from Kondae
Amp: Vox AC30 CC2X Blue Alnicos
Pedals (partial collection):

Poly Tune
Fender Blender
HT Dual Pedal
BOSS FZ-2
Amsterdam Cream Plain Drive
Catherdral
Giga Delay
Verbzilla
Memory Toy
Tubescreamer
Micro Amp
LB-1

need a wah and a Noise supressor...just dont know which one or where i should put it.
Amsterdam Cream Powersupplies


----------



## slayerrulesyo

signalgrey said:


> Cat: Uyu- Korean made- 1.5 year old from Kondae
> Amp: Vox AC30 CC2X Blue Alnicos
> Pedals (partial collection):
> 
> Poly Tune
> Fender Blender
> HT Dual Pedal
> BOSS FZ-2
> Amsterdam Cream Plain Drive
> Catherdral
> Giga Delay
> Verbzilla
> Memory Toy
> Tubescreamer
> Micro Amp
> LB-1
> 
> need a wah and a Noise supressor...just dont know which one or where i should put it.
> Amsterdam Cream Powersupplies



Whats the pedal to the right of the blackstar? not fully pictured
And I like your set up! I want a giga delay and a Line6 Echo Park (Echo Park for the three different modes as well as reverse delay and mix knob... )


----------



## Swarth

slayerrulesyo said:


> Whats the pedal to the right of the blackstar? not fully pictured



Looks like a Fender Blender Fuzz pedal to me.


----------



## Slayer89

*Amp:* '92 Peavey 5150
*Cab:* Laney TT412a
*Pedals:* Ibanez TS9
Homemade OD Pedal
Dunlop Cry Baby
*Guitars:*
Schecter Avenger Elite
Fender Tom Delonge
Washburn Tabu
Jackson DKMG
Schecter 006 Elite
Schecter C7 Loomis NT
Agile Intrepid


----------



## amarshism




----------



## signalgrey

slayerrulesyo said:


> Whats the pedal to the right of the blackstar? not fully pictured
> And I like your set up! I want a giga delay and a Line6 Echo Park (Echo Park for the three different modes as well as reverse delay and mix knob... )



i liked the echo park too but i hated that saving settings on it was so difficult. I use an M13 in conjunction with all the stuff pictured. 



Swarth said:


> Looks like a Fender Blender Fuzz pedal to me.



Good eye sir!


----------



## Graz




----------



## theo

Been wondering what the thy art guys were running. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Leuchty

Very nice rigs indeed.


----------



## ryan9896




----------



## theo

Ryan9896:

How did you have your speaker grill done? is that printed cloth or airbrushed?


----------



## ryan9896

It is a thin nylon material, with printed graphics. Very easy to do, very easy to remove, adds a unique look I think.


----------



## theo

where can It be bought? as Im keen to do something along the lines of custom graphics myself


----------



## ryan9896

Mine was actually a flag I found on eBay, which already had this skull image on it. I just pulled off the metal grill, position the image where I wanted it, then re-installed the metal grill, and cut around the edges with an exacto knife. Easy to do and doesn't affect the equipment whatsoever.


----------



## theo

nice one, thanks for the info man


----------



## cronux

here's my rig...humble but me like's it!

(ignore the slipknot flag...it masks the low-budget randall cab  )


----------



## Wookieslayer

^LMAO 

that slipknot flag made me lol pretty good. Looks like a sick rig tho, nice COW


----------



## cronux

Wookieslayer said:


> ^LMAO
> 
> that slipknot flag made me lol pretty good. Looks like a sick rig tho, nice COW



tnx 

well, had to put it on there... reminds me of the times when slipknot was actually good


----------



## Wookieslayer

I hear ya on that one, keep rockin that shit


----------



## cronux

Wookieslayer said:


> I hear ya on that one, keep rockin that shit



i will brother, i will


----------



## terrormuzik

So here's mine. Not complete ofc


----------



## ZXIIIT

Rig A (used for live shows/recording)




Bulb inspired preset names 

Rig B (used mainly for my black metal side project, pretty straight forward setup)




LED orgy





I really like both rigs, Rig A is pretty reliable, has every effect I need for our songs and works great for recording.
Rig B has not used live yet (need a ISP Decimator) but it sounds beastly thanks to the 6550 tubes, TS-9 and the MXR.


----------



## thekingmaker

My old band's rigs:


----------



## AscendingMatt

just picked up this cab the other day. mmmmmmmm


----------



## metalvince333

sorry for the huge ass picture! next step is an white/tweed avatar 2x12 with greenbacks and a shockmount 10u roadcase


----------



## Devotion

Owned ya


----------



## TimMcKiernan

Not pictured Boss Gt8 used as a midi controller. 
Maxon 0d808
Boss Tu2 Tuner


----------



## TheGuitarPit

Curt said:


> Schaller made Fender branded system 1 trem! I have that on my 1984 E-Series MIJ Fender strat... I'll have to take some good pics and post them soon, although I locked mine down because mine was in shitty condition when I got it(got it for free from a friend due to a headstock break)
> 
> so I took the fine tuners out to make it more comfortable as a hardtail.
> 
> 
> Edit: yours actually looks like mine but mine has the stock white pickguard and I have a duncan rails in the bridge. and mine is beat the hell up.



Ah, cool info! I locked mine down too because it's fairly beat. It's also missing 4 of the 6 screws that adjust it. My tech worked some magic and really made it play well though, so I'm happy.


----------



## Norstorm

*This is my DI rig only*


----------



## BryanFTWL

New addition:







'94 Dual Rectifier 2ch. Sounds fucking sick. 
EC-600 is still with Ben.


----------



## MChadwick

Good to have your practice space at home. So many options!


----------



## Baco

My current rack:






Down to up:

- Furman P-1400 AR E Power regulator/conditioner
- ProStage XDS 8 loops MIDI looper (with a Digitech Whammy 4, ProStage Remote Wah, Dunlop KFK-QZ1, ... work in progress )
- Line 6 Relay G90
- Peterson StroboRack tuner


----------



## TomAwesome

What's with the shredded Vader?


----------



## MChadwick

Got it all beat up. I'm in the middle of removing all of the tour guard from it, since it was coming off already. It's definitely a big job though. In the middle of restoring the Orange with the black grill too. The dumbass h=who had it before us made it black with a rainbow upside down cross. Don't ask why... haha


----------



## AscendingMatt

BryanFTWL said:


> New addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '94 Dual Rectifier 2ch. Sounds fucking sick.
> EC-600 is still with Ben.



Like the 6505+. How hard was it to take that black piece out? I like how you can see the tubes. I might have to do that myself


----------



## Double A

AscendingMatt said:


> Like the 6505+. How hard was it to take that black piece out? I like how you can see the tubes. I might have to do that myself


I know this is not my amp but I have done this so I will throw my 2 cents in.

It is really easy. Take the screws on the side holding it on off and remove the whole thing. Then you need to take the staples out and get the grill off. After that you need to make a decision on how you want to reattach the grill and to what. What I did was cut the middle out and saved the brackets on the side that you screw into. Then I flipped them around so the exposed wood points to the back and stapled the grill back onto the brackets. From there you just put it back on the way it came off.


----------



## Triple7

Here's my current live rig


----------



## Gren

Got myself a case to stop my old junk getting more beat up


----------



## BryanFTWL

Double A said:


> I know this is not my amp but I have done this so I will throw my 2 cents in.
> 
> It is really easy. Take the screws on the side holding it on off and remove the whole thing. Then you need to take the staples out and get the grill off. After that you need to make a decision on how you want to reattach the grill and to what. What I did was cut the middle out and saved the brackets on the side that you screw into. Then I flipped them around so the exposed wood points to the back and stapled the grill back onto the brackets. From there you just put it back on the way it came off.



This is exactly what I did, except I spray painted over the wood sections.


----------



## TeethLikeNathan

BryanFTWL said:


> New addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '94 Dual Rectifier 2ch. Sounds fucking sick.
> EC-600 is still with Ben.



i love that 6x12!


----------



## Curt

ScumTricycle said:


> Ah, cool info! I locked mine down too because it's fairly beat. It's also missing 4 of the 6 screws that adjust it. My tech worked some magic and really made it play well though, so I'm happy.



They are GREAT guitars, really. that bridge is so comfortable to play on, imo. mine was missing 3 of the 6 adjustment screws, but I plan on restoring the bridge for use with parts from here: Wammi World, Kahler Authorized Dealer- Products

which is I believe, the only place in the world you can find parts for those trem's anymore.


----------



## Curt

Triple7 said:


> Here's my current live rig
> 
> *Axe Fx+Mesa 2:90+Vader cab*



how does this set-up sound with the vader cab?


----------



## Triple7

Curt said:


> how does this set-up sound with the vader cab?





I currently am in love with my live tone, it sounds amazing dude!


----------



## Curt

I was wondering because i've never used the Eminence Legend's let alone the custom version that Vader uses. I've been debating between two totally different cabs and two totally different speaker sets, it's between an Avatar Contemporary with K100's or a Vader cab..


----------



## Triple7

Well I can defiitely vouch for the Vader. Is your amp setup the same as mine?


----------



## Curt

Triple7 said:


> Well I can defiitely vouch for the Vader. Is your amp setup the same as mine?



Nah, don't have a power-amp yet, but i'm looking for a good one either a cheap new one or a used one. really short on money, right now...


----------



## JohnIce

This sucks, even the other Axe-Fx users on here have bigger rigs than me  Portability is great but it does nothing for your man-points.


----------



## Curt

I'm fairly certain that by the end of my rig building my rack will be
Tuner
Power Conditioner
Axe Fx
Carvin TS100
Wireless System


----------



## habicore_5150

nothing entirely brand new, except the mesa cab

and dont mind the dreaded FedEx box, didnt get any instruments shipped through that, just a mobo i got around last year







setup is as follows

Peavey 5150 w/ top mounted Megaman.exe
Mesa Boogie 4x12 straight w/ Eminence Swamp Thangs
Ibanez RG5EX1
Ibanez RG7620 w/ EMG 707s
Ibanez RG7321


----------



## Blasphemer

5150II with a Vox 412BN cab. I have a random assortment of pedals and whatnot, too, as well as a fender 212 I use for cleans.


----------



## DVRP

Little update to mine





Now I'm just using the V3 as a power amp and running my pod through the return of the effects loop. So far it's sounding GREAT.


----------



## amarshism

With mood lighting





With the lights on


----------



## atticmike

there you go


----------



## Used666

Just my pedalboard but I figure you guys might appreciate this :
















Empty space is for a heavy fuzz/distortion that I'm going to make soon. Most likely one of the following : Fuzz Factory, Snowflake, Modded Rat, Muff


----------



## bennerman

When I append the term, "rig", to this photograph, I assure you I do so loosely


----------



## signalgrey

bennerman said:


> When I append the term, "rig", to this photograph, I assure you I do so loosely



CAN IT DJENTZ??!!


----------



## bennerman

signalgrey said:


> CAN IT DJENTZ??!!



haven't tried


----------



## Shabadoo

My humble rig, nothing compared to what some of you are sporting.






Krank Rev Jr. Pro
Marshall 1936 Vintage
Maxon OD808
Diamond J-Drive
Pod HD300 (can barely be seen in the bottom right hand corner)


----------



## MaxStatic

^I bet that sounds pretty bad ass!


----------



## Shabadoo

Indeed, I can get some pretty killer tones out of my little rig. Though I'm still GASing over various full sized heads.


----------



## Kayzer

My ready to go mini board including a 5 watt amp by diago...


----------



## Used666

Kayzer said:


> My ready to go mini board including a 5 watt amp by diago...






Nice stuff Dennis


----------



## Kayzer

Used666 said:


> Nice stuff Dennis



thanks buddy!

are you still rocking your snax fx or why back to m9?


----------



## Used666

M9's just for my small grab n go board.

I'm getting an Axe FX II when they are available


----------



## Kayzer

Used666 said:


> M9's just for my small grab n go board.
> 
> I'm getting an Axe FX II when they are available




cool to hear that you will get an axe fx 2, i also pre-ordered one a couple of days ago, its too damn tempting...


----------



## thenoguy

here's my rig i love the blackmore.


----------



## Pif

Finally got the rig 90% where I want it!








*X2 wireless
*Korg tuner
*Line6 Filter Pro
*Two Axess GRX4s, one in front of preamp, one in the effects loops (still trying to find a third one!)
*Ibanez TS9
*Voodoo Lab MicroVibe
*Digitech Whammy (rack-mounted, controlled via CC)
*Roger Linn Adrenalinn 3
*Ibanez Lo-Fi
*Zvex Fuzz Factory
*Boss OC-3
*Boss DD-3
*ISP Decimator
*Randall RM4 (with UltraXL, SL+, and Blackface)
*Carvin TS100
*Radial JDX power amp DI
*Two Basson cabs
*Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro
*Ernie Ball Volume pedal (for CC)


----------



## shanike




----------



## S-O

What's the screamer 808, I can not quite make out the logo? I assume it's a 809 mod/clone, but any more detail?


----------



## 4Eyes

it's JTamps Screamer 808, one guy here in Slovakia (read SlowFuckYa) is making them. the pedal is really good, makes everything sound better.






he is also building amps, on demand, which sound very good - slo/rectoish tones


----------



## Hybrid138

With my new purple lens cover


----------



## gunshow86de

Signal Chain;

Korg Pitchblack > Analogman SD-1 > Earthbound Audio Supercollider > Emma PisdiYAUwot > Blackout Effectors Whetstone > Freakshow Effects Digilog > Earthquaker Devices Ghost Echo > EHX Freeze > EHX 44 Magnum > Avatar 2x12 V30's


----------



## Soubi7string

gunshow86de said:


> Signal Chain;
> 
> Korg Pitchblack > Analogman SD-1 > Earthbound Audio Supercollider > Emma PisdiYAUwot > Blackout Effectors Whetstone > Freakshow Effects Digilog > Earthquaker Devices Ghost Echo > EHX Freeze > EHX 44 Magnum > Avatar 2x12 V30's



how does the 44 sound as a amp head option?


----------



## MaxStatic

Now that's a unique setup.


----------



## gunshow86de

Soubi7string said:


> how does the 44 sound as a amp head option?



It's sort of an interesting sound. I use it as a power amp with the pedals as the preamps (obviously). But it does start to take on it's own character and breakup/overdrive at high volumes (it gets very loud). It's a very slight amount of overdrive, but it does require slight tweaks to your pedals' settings at higher volumes. It does it's job, but it'll be relegated to backup duty once I get one of these bad boys...........


----------



## BryanFTWL

I need a bigger picture. And some extra foam.


----------



## RichIKE

gunshow86de said:


> Signal Chain;
> 
> Korg Pitchblack > Analogman SD-1 > Earthbound Audio Supercollider > Emma PisdiYAUwot > Blackout Effectors Whetstone > Freakshow Effects Digilog > Earthquaker Devices Ghost Echo > EHX Freeze > EHX 44 Magnum > Avatar 2x12 V30's



how do you like the freeze? ive been very interested in it.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Current setup:


----------



## renzoip

My set up, as of Saturday


----------



## vampiregenocide

Oh my, very nice rig! What are those above the Axe FX?


----------



## Leuchty

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh my, very nice rig! What are those above the Axe FX?


 
Engl midi switcher i think.


----------



## Mehnike

CYBERSYN said:


> Engl midi switcher i think.



Z-11 to be exact.


----------



## renzoip

That would be correct, Engl Z-11 midi switcher and a Phonic power conditioner.


----------



## BryanFTWL

Here's a larger picture of my head setup right now.


----------



## Swarth

gunshow86de said:


> Signal Chain;
> 
> Korg Pitchblack > Analogman SD-1 > Earthbound Audio Supercollider > Emma PisdiYAUwot > Blackout Effectors Whetstone > Freakshow Effects Digilog > Earthquaker Devices Ghost Echo > EHX Freeze > EHX 44 Magnum > Avatar 2x12 V30's



I love this set-up. Pedal gain ftw


----------



## cheechoo8

Monster power pro 900 power conditioner
Rocktron hush super c
482i sonic maximizer
maxon overdrive ( the green baztid )
Randall ninja head
Randall XL Vintage 30s
LTD seven string stephan carpenter model


----------



## amarshism

renzoip said:


> My set up, as of Saturday



Nice and tidy!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Hybrid138 said:


> With my new purple lens cover



pimpin


----------



## XEN

I just cleaned up the pedalboard yesterday and snapped a couple of quick cellphone pics:




Wah -> SCF -> NS2 -> OD808 -> Amp / FX Send -> EQ (unused currently) -> Smart Gate -> Carbon Copy -> FX Return

Here's the board with the amps:





And the fiddles, including the Ibby bass I just picked up from the bay:


----------



## BryanFTWL

Full rig minus my C-1 Hellraiser Anniversary and my EC-600. (Anniversary basically looks identical to the ATX, EC-600 is with humanfuseben getting swirled.)


----------



## BryanFTWL

Ugh, double post.


----------



## zetzga




----------



## s_k_mullins

^Needs more amps and cabs... who needs room to sit in their den anyways? lol
Love that ESP Explorer dude!


----------



## samincolour

spawnofthesith said:


> Current setup:



Love that 5150!


----------



## samincolour

col said:


> Rig update:



I'm in love with the Diezel/Matamp setup... I bet that sounds HELLISH


----------



## Soubi7string

My pedals
awaiting my channel selector switch, which I'm getting modded to A/B the effects as I change the channels =D




My Guitar amp






My bass amp





recording studio,oh yeah, you jelly


----------



## Bramerstein

Marshall JVM210h
Mesa Triple Rec EL34's
Mesa Stiletto Duece
Peavey 6505+
Krank Krankenstein cab
Marshall MF v30's
The other two cabs are cheap B52's









El34's Baby













Ibanez RG7321 w/ EMG81-7 in Drop G#


----------



## BryanFTWL

So I work at a belt and buckle stand in the mall, and we got a shipment of buckles in today. My manager told me to just pick a buckle to take home with me, and here's the one I picked.


----------



## Kride




----------



## ZXIIIT

Some names were changed already, but bulb would be proud


----------



## samincolour

I may have to steal that belt buckle idea but for one of these:

Stewie Family Guy Logo Belt Buckle


----------



## TimMcKiernan

Rack -
Fryette 2-90-2 Poweramp.
Axe-Fx ultra.
Wireless (It's not my wireless just borrowing it)
Some tuner (It's not my tuner just borrowing it)

Guitar - LTD Viper 400 or something.

*Band -* https://www.facebook.com/perfectfit1?sk=app_2405167945

Not pictured Boss GT8 currently used as midi foot-switch (until I buy voodoo labs gcp) and Peavey EVH signature wolfgang guitar.


----------



## TimMcKiernan

BryanFTWL said:


> So I work at a belt and buckle stand in the mall, and we got a shipment of buckles in today. My manager told me to just pick a buckle to take home with me, and here's the one I picked.
> 
> That is an awesome Idea. I've got a belt buckle that I bought on an overseas trip that has now broken and serves me no purpose until now!


----------



## col

samincolour said:


> I'm in love with the Diezel/Matamp setup... I bet that sounds HELLISH



Thanks man! Just tried running the Diezel through both cabs at rehearsal and it sounds massive.


----------



## RGD MIKE

*updated* This rig=Perfect. It's all over. The sound in my head is bet with this and My RGD. I just need the 6 string RGD now so i can retire my prized and tired Gibson explorer from the road. Brand new Vader 3 days old. MAkes everything cleared and tighter. Loving it!


----------



## Key_Maker

New Cab Day


----------



## veggie7sXe

Dude is that really a BC Rich Les PAul??


----------



## BalboaFL

I don't run fullstack yet but it was amazing!


----------



## gunshow86de

veggie7sXe said:


> Dude is that really a BC Rich Les PAul??





Is this directed at anyone in particular?


----------



## BalboaFL

I noticed this awhile ago, but the Triple Rec on top has "Loop Active" above the solo and output knobs while the Triple Rec on the bottom doesn't. Top (EL34's) Bottom (6L6's). Alright, 6L6's "CH1" is a smaller font than "CH2&3" "CH1" on EL34 is normal. 6L6 has more in detail instructions on the loop bypass.. and theres various other Font changes and differences. Whats up with that?


----------



## amarshism




----------



## S-O

^ That's my future rig, sans the wood head box and with some different pedals.

Have a fatbottom 4x12 right now, Mesa OS may be coming my way when a trade gets finalized, then a dual rec is on the list.

Looks like that rig owns! Is it yours and another guitarist or do you run stereo?


----------



## amarshism

Stereo. The wooden box is a mark v in a custom shell


----------



## fazz

Here's my 2011 A-rig and a few of my ERG's.


----------



## mike0

My first full rig-almost complete, but it's sill missing a few pedals. I say almost complete in good faith because i know once i'm done i'll most likely have a GAS attack and want something new. Sorry for the bad quality, the only camera i have is my iphone


----------



## vlover

fazz said:


> Here's my 2011 A-rig and a few of my ERG's. ]


Ho Lee Shit... sweet rig, sweet


----------



## Wookieslayer

^ Holy shit is right.



fazz said:


> Here's my 2011 A-rig and a few of my ERG's.



What is that screen? An Ipad?


----------



## S-O

amarshism said:


> Stereo. The wooden box is a mark v in a custom shell



Yeah, what I meant is that I have a Mark V, just in the normal shell.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

mike0 said:


> My first full rig-almost complete........



That white Dean is badass looking


----------



## unclejemima218

damn, you guys put my rig to shame  I need more moneys


----------



## BabUShka

Nothing fancy, but still sounds pretty damn good.
Custom EMG60/81 in the Epi and 707 in Ibby. Both cabs are V30, Framus 212 and the other is home made 1x12. 
Chasis belongs to a MadAmp American 15w MkII Deluxe amp Im building. Fender clean and american high gain voicing.. Lookin forward to finish this project. White pedal is a TS9 clone i built with diode clipping (Sym/asym)


----------



## mike0

Krigloch the Furious said:


> That white Dean is badass looking



Thanks! Quite badass indeed, and it sounds great too! A very good shred guitar, now if only it had an OFR and 24 frets...


----------



## KevHo

fazz said:


> Here's my 2011 A-rig and a few of my ERG's.


 
Wow dude...that is seriously one sweet setup you've got there.


----------



## theo

Whats up with the Ipad though?


----------



## Tree

theo said:


> Whats up with the Ipad though?



Seems like he's using it as a tuner. I think it's a pretty cool idea


----------



## theo

I realise that, but wow... that's one expensive tuner!
On the plus side, you won't get a bigger screen on any conventional guitar gear


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## Wookieslayer

just a shot from a bedroom jam last week haha.


----------



## BryanFTWL

Wookie, how is the T2? I've been wanting to give one a spin.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

That Schecter looks really cool. I just wish they made a Jackson like headstock


----------



## ManuelB

fazz said:


> Here's my 2011 A-rig and a few of my ERG's.



Must come back to that rig. You dont't just use the IPad as a tuner... Do you?!
What else can you use it for?


----------



## Wookieslayer

BryanFTWL said:


> Wookie, how is the T2? I've been wanting to give one a spin.



Hey man I really like it. It is tight and defined in the low end and in the note clarity even when you push up the gain. I never have the gain more then 6-6.5 in the red channel for normal riffing but even when I crank it up some, it sounds good. I've yet to try a TS booster up front but its hard for me to imagine how much tighter it can get. I guess it will add that mid bump and depends on your preference for tone. I think cow 7 sig boosts his with a ZW overdrive. 

If you want something similar in meanness to a Recto/5150 tone but still different enough, this amp is it. One of my favorite characters of this amp is the low mid voicing I can bring out with the midsweep knob. I set it around 10 o clock and boost the mids to 6 or 7 and I get a real nice clear low end chug. I'm pretty sure you can hear some of that character in my riffing video in my sig but my webcam of course is still masking a lot of that (but you can get an idea of that in room sound). 

The density and presence knobs are exactly that. Depending on where you set the density of course you can get a DEEP sound to blend with the tone characteristics of your guitar or band mix, though I usually have mine sent pretty conservatively as my Schecter / Crunch Lab combo has a lot off bass. The presence knob is key for your flavor of tone; set to 7 or higher if you want more sizzle and possibly Recto/5150 fizziness. I find even at 4.5-6 the presence is plenty but that has more to do with your speakers and preference in tone (and my fan of the Faceless tone). 

I highly recommend trying one out if you can and playing at least at 2-3 in volume in a good room. It does sound good at lower bedroom volumes but it definitely opens up past 3. Fucker is loud at 400w at 4 ohms with plentyyy of headroom. It's 280w at 8 ohms which I'm sure sounds just as good but I've read the 4 ohm setting is the sweet spot. I've heard people call these amps one dimensional but you really have to play with the midsweep and presence knobs to cater to your tone. With 2 channels and the footswitchable boost, it really feels like 3 channels because the third adds more compression and gain. Also the MIDI feature is a huge plus for me with my X3 Live and have series or parallel loops is nice. 

These amps are definitely plug and play and a boost is not needed for modern metal. The tone is tight with plenty of sustain and has a nice mid roar to it. It is not the noisiest amp in the world but has some hum when you crank it up. With my Decimator in front or in the loop this beast is dead quiet in between fast riffs. I've even thrown my MXR 10 band in the loop to tighten the lowest of lows and clean a bit of the high end of my B-52 cab speakers. I actually just sold that cab and am going to be getting my "band's" V2 and matching XL cab with 100w Celestions to my house so I'm really excited to play them both through that cab and make a comparison, possibly getting something good recorded. 

I would say there is a little solid state character to these amps, in respect to tube squishiness or sag / tightness. If you're worried about solid state sterility, that's mainly at low volumes. Any low volume fizz (I wouldn't call this a fizzy amp) warms up past volume 2. There is that Randall raw and dry character (in a good way) in the tone, especially in the green channel; when I first turned to that channel it reminded me of my Titan (but fuller and more balanced, darker ). But the red channel is definitely where it's at with more saturation and modern feel. Gah I could keep describing it but go try one out dude!


----------



## MYGFH

Finally, I am pretty happy with my low volume setup. It took a really long time to put together. Definitely a trial and error thing.

Guitar -> Compressor -> Tuner -> Auto-wah -> Fuzz -> Octave Fuzz -> Overdrive -> Chorus -> Delay -> BOSS DR-880 (cosm amp sim) -> EQ -> Champ Clone Amp

I have a passive DI box going straight from the champ clone (after the amp, before the speaker) to the line-in on my pc.

I have the pc controlling the midi on the DR-880.

The drum and bass output on the DR-880 go to my stereo. Now the drum and bass parts on tuxguitar sound awesome. The drums on the DR-880 are already compressed and sound great.

I know my signal path sounds long, but I'm getting great sounds. Between all of the cosm amp simulations, eq, and compressor, I can dial it in. 

After reading threads, the biggest complaint of small practice setups is very little low end. But to be honest, that is what I am trying to distance myself from. I sold my giant 70w Fender 410, at 2 it would rattle the pictures on the walls.
Its the low end that travels through solid objects. Its the low end that would get me evicted. So, I'm okay with non-existent low end... for now. I'm saving up for a house, then I will get some serious wattage and try to rip open a hole in the space-time continuum.

Here are some pictures of my man-nook, since this is an apartment, I'll have to wait to upgrade to "cave". 

Montgomery Clift looking on.

Open for business. I outfitted my pedal board with cold-cathode ray tube lights, like they use in computer cases. I soldered it to a 12v wall wart.

My pedals and DR-880


----------



## hevechvy

i've been getting a really heavy, massive sound by using a wampler triple wreck into the clean channel on my dsl 100.


----------



## hevechvy

Wookieslayer said:


> just a shot from a bedroom jam last week haha.



hey, is that amp tweaker metal pedal any good? i've got the amp tweaker tight boost. i'm really not satisfied with it yet, but i'm gonna try putting two batteries in it, in series, and see how it sounds at 18 volts. 
brent


----------



## kevinarich

My daily. Still have a dsl and dual rec in the closet somewhere. They don't get much love these days.


----------



## AvantGuardian

I was screwing around at my practice space the other day and decided to see what kind of brutality would result if I stacked my two rigs together. Top to bottom: Mesa DC-5 head, Port City OS 1x12, Port City OS 2x12, Mesa Tremoverb 2x12 combo. I ran the PC cabs from the DC-5 and used the slave out from the DC-5 into the Tremoverb's power amp. It was loud as hell. I would have run the Tremoverb into my bandmate's Orange 4x12 in the background too but he wasn't there and I wasn't sure if he'd mind.






Typically my rig is just the DC-5 with the two PC cabs. It makes kind of a funny 3x12 ziggurat stack.


----------



## Shemhamforasch

I've made this photo just before shipping it to the new owner.
Russian gear, also it's known as "Fame" outside Russia. 10-watt all-tube amp(4x12ax7+2xEL84), 1x12 cab with an Eminence Legend V128.
Sold it some time ago, used it as home gear. But it was enough loud to be used for several rehearsals even with pretty aggressive drummer. Anyway, it's a lovely practice amp to be used at home.

Sample here. It was recorded on a basswood-body ibanez if I'm not mistaken(sample is not mine, don't know exact model of this ibanez.)


----------



## mammalsasfollowers

Me too my brother me too haha.


Hcash said:


> I smoke Weed!!!
> 
> 
> ...and play this cab.


----------



## Toshiro

Current pic:


----------



## geetar_geek79

^^^man that xiphos is sexy!


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

As you can see...Its a work in progress. I gotta buy a poweramp obviously and some plywood to build a cab. I already have 2 jensens sitting in my closet waiting to be used.






Also an old pic of my guitar. Replaced the pups and took the covers off. Also replaced the stock knobs with ebony wood ones. Iz sexey. Eventually gunna replace all the hardware. Yes I'm left handed btw


----------



## Les Paul Gibson

Here is my current rig: pedals are EVH flange, EVH Phase 90, Empress Superdelay, Xotic AC+, the red pedal is an XTS Atomic Overdrive that just kicks 
ass the mid piece in the bottom of a rack is a Neve mic preamp.




[/IMG]


----------



## theo

wow... thats a lot of rack


----------



## german7




----------



## theo

Clean rig! ^


----------



## atticmike

Added a splawn nitro to my collection.

For the next couple of days, it'll reside in my room


----------



## atticmike

Here is the rest:


----------



## TeethLikeNathan

atticmike said:


> Here is the rest:



i love the look of the white emg's!


----------



## pantera95




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Need to get a Tuner and the Decimator and I'll be done


----------



## Ben.Last

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Need to get a Tuner and the Decimator and I'll be done



Hnnn. I've got the same preamp, power amp and power conditioner


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

heh, what high gain setting do you use?


----------



## Alekke

new rack update


----------



## Ben.Last

Krigloch the Furious said:


> heh, what high gain setting do you use?



I'm mainly using the SLO-100 model with eq and boosted with an overdrive, right now.


----------



## BryanFTWL

New head:


----------



## Curt

BryanFTWL said:


> New head:





Mark IV?


----------



## BryanFTWL

Yessir


----------



## h1mera

Les Paul Gibson said:


> Here is my current rig: pedals are EVH flange, EVH Phase 90, Empress Superdelay, Xotic AC+, the red pedal is an XTS Atomic Overdrive that just kicks
> ass the mid piece in the bottom of a rack is a Neve mic preamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



How many footswitches do you have?


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## Hybrid138

My new "set-up"


----------



## HolidayKiller

My current set-up


----------



## Wes Mantooth

Basically all my tone comes from my pedal collection


----------



## Double A

Cab upgrade time picture.







Missing is my Turbo Tuner on the board.


----------



## johnythehero

No one would get mad if I post vids will they?


----------



## Goatfork

johnythehero said:


> No one would get mad if I post vids will they?



The entire forum would probably hunt you down and crucify you.


----------



## johnythehero

vids deal with it lol (also try to deal with my rednecky ness )


----------



## atheon_crutch

Picked this up over the weekend. Still need to get a case and midi controller.


----------



## jordanky

This is a crappy cell phone pic of my old live rig. 

ENGL Fireball 60
Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12 (the amp stand was just an experiment haha)
PW Tuner>Maxon OD-808>MXR Smart Gate
PRS Swamp Ash Special
Ibanez RGA121

I just sent the FB60 out this morning, my new head will be in on Thursday. Then my my live rig will consist of:

VHT Deliverance 120
Marshall 1960A (possibly, depending on if it agrees with the D120)
PW Tuner>Maxon OD-808>MXR Dyna Comp>MXR Smart Gate
Caparison Dellinger II
PRS Custom 22

Pictures hopefully soon!


----------



## MobiusR

My new first real rig....

Agile Interceptor 727
Ampeg V412
HD500

and my dad's 1979 Technics Power Amp



BTW For some reason even though my power amp is suppose to be louder than a spider 4 75w why isnt it even cutting through? Its on fucking 9 or 10 but its still hard to hear....Maybe cause the speakers are suckage?


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Umm, you're using a home audio power amp into a guitar speaker cabinet? Interesting choice. I'm kind of surprised it actually works.


----------



## MobiusR

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Umm, you're using a home audio power amp into a guitar speaker cabinet? Interesting choice. I'm kind of surprised it actually works.



yea i have no money nor does my family as my dad and his gf lost their job due to the closing of a casino 

So when i got my cabinet after i traded pedals and sold my guitar for a hd500 i wired up my Vypyr to a jack and used that till i woke up last thursday to a power amp my dad has been talking about but we could not find  So i went to radioshack to pick up some wires and it works lol

It sounds good but it got really muddy due to speakers suckage. Also i think it runs 45w to 50w on 1 channel  So im gonna do MOAR testing in this 105 Degree bullshit heat in my garage lol


Cool Story rite?


----------



## eveningninja




----------



## Leuchty

^ Pure AWESOME!


----------



## HolidayKiller

I concur!


----------



## therapist




----------



## Keithc07

Just joined so I thought I would post a few pics of my Rig, even though with everyone's crazy gear its like coming into a locker room where everyone has a 13 inch penis. ha. not much but this is mine:





Buger 1990 with JJ high gain tubes








My custom Partocaster, my favorite guitar, the best I have ever played


----------



## atimoc

therapist said:


> http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu54/blacklightconfiguration/DSC01299-1.jpg[/IMG]http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu54/blacklightconfiguration/Jammanmeme.jpg[/IMG]



If the JamMan's construction is similar to Digitech Bad Monkey, you can just tear the rubber pad off. Then the velcro sticks nicely to the exposed metal.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Only picture i have of my big rig right now Crate Shockwave GT3500H, definitely not the nicest amp around but it was a deal that couldn't be passed up, and its quite mean! I have the Big cab here at home, but the half cab and head are at a friends for recording. I'll get better pics soon.


----------



## ampoverload

mike0 said:


> My first full rig-almost complete, but it's sill missing a few pedals. I say almost complete in good faith because i know once i'm done i'll most likely have a GAS attack and want something new. Sorry for the bad quality, the only camera i have is my iphone




Dude, you are the first person i have seen with the same Dean as me.

Heres my rig i have so far







and then i have a humble pedalboard with a Digitech RP90 (for noise gate, compressor and whammy pedal)
and a Crybaby

I got the head and the cab for $350 total ($395 if u include the shipping on the head)

and sorry for the really bad pic, its from the old iPhone 3G camera


----------



## Ronbert

Well here's my set up. The twins are RG7321's, the one missing a string (on the left) has a X2N-7 in it, the other is stock. The acoustic is a first act guitar my mother (rest her soul) bought me about 6 years ago on my 14th bday and I havn't the heart to get rid of it.

The amp is a Peavey Vavleking 112 with Tungsol tubes and stock speaker with a MXR10 EQ in the FX loop+dumy jack, The pedal on the ground is a Zoom G1 that I used to use for distortion before I got the peavey, now it's just used for tuning LOL






Also excuse the mess, I just finally finished moving into the new place so boxes are all strewn about and what not.


----------



## jordanky

Quick, shitty cell phone picture. 

Caparison Dellinger II w/ BKP action>Planet Waves Tuner>Maxon OD-808>MXR Carbon Copy>MXR Noise Gate>VHT Deliverance 120 on a Carvin V3 cab w/ Vintage 30's.


----------



## jordanky

I got bored at work and just painted my grille.


----------



## Koop

^ That's one sexy grill


----------



## jordanky

Koop said:


> ^ That's one sexy grill



Thanks! I plan on doing the same thing to my Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12 tomorrow. Pics will be added!


----------



## theo

looks really nice
makes me wish I had a metal grill on my 1960a


----------



## jordanky

As promised!


----------



## theo

PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMPPPPIN!



Now you should get some white on the front of your head too


----------



## PeteyG

Shitty photo booth pic for now, will get some better shots a little later.






New Zilla Super Fatboy 2x12 to go with my standard Fatboy 2x12.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Mesa Roadster
Mesa Rectifier cab
LTD M-1000
Ibanez RG Premium
PRS SE Singlecut
Maxon OD808
Boss Super Chorus
Boss DD-6 Delay

(Not pictured: Digitech Whammy, Morley Bad Horsie II wah, Boss Flanger, Boss Noise Suppressor)


----------



## RGnez_owns

Marshall JVM410H (now sold looking for a sweet 5150mkii)
Orange cab
Ibanez RG420EG, RG560 (1990), RG321!
Don't really use to many pedals, I don't have any need for them


----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## Asterix




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My bass rig. 






The top right Harmoniser and Line 6 Delay are for my vocalist.


----------



## poisonelvis

mmmm vht ,someday.


----------



## Alimination




----------



## atticmike

You whore! 

I'd love to have this set along with my splawn and orange rig. 

Can't have enough tone!



s_k_mullins said:


> Mesa Roadster
> Mesa Rectifier cab
> LTD M-1000
> Ibanez RG Premium
> PRS SE Singlecut
> Maxon OD808
> Boss Super Chorus
> Boss DD-6 Delay
> 
> (Not pictured: Digitech Whammy, Morley Bad Horsie II wah, Boss Flanger, Boss Noise Suppressor)


----------



## fazz

ManuelB said:


> Must come back to that rig. You dont't just use the IPad as a tuner... Do you?!
> What else can you use it for?



It's not permenantly mounted to the guitar rig, but I do use a lot of iPads...a perk of working for a mobile software development company.


----------



## HighGain510

Since I have a very recent pic (from today) here's mine as it stands currently:






My power conditioner is on it's way down from PA tonight since my fiance is bringing my other rack case down for me!


----------



## s_k_mullins

That's a sweet little rig Matt... I reeeaaally wanna try a V3!


----------



## ROAR

That V3 is sick man, did you do that yourself?


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ If I'm not mistaken, Matt bought that V3 used and it was already customized.


----------



## Now get brutal

This is my current rig.


----------



## Andretti

Metal to da max!
my jet city 100w head and blackstar artisan to the upper left.

Ibanez ts9dx
keeley 4 knob compressor
isp decimator
tuner 

..and the sg.. not so metal but this was for my rock project


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Asterix said:


>



That schecter looks sick! did you sand the paint off and stain it yourself?


----------



## Jcox7620

My 7 string rig.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

how do you find the behringer tuner? when i used mine for anything other than E standard it couldn't comprehend it


----------



## FireaL




----------



## VESmedic

No pics of the floor board...Rig isnt complete yet, plan on putting both heads into an amp rack with a 6 space rack above it .

I play country........Okay, not really


----------



## Wookieslayer

Dat Tellie!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

finally got the vents to sort of finish off my rack.


----------



## Jcox7620

IAMLORDVADER said:


> how do you find the behringer tuner? when i used mine for anything other than E standard it couldn't comprehend it



I've never had a problem with it and we tune to drop A. I've even tuned my 8 string in drop f with it without a problem.


----------



## BryanFTWL

IAMLORDVADER said:


> how do you find the behringer tuner? when i used mine for anything other than E standard it couldn't comprehend it



I owned one before my DTR-1000, and while the DTR is a bit better, the Behringer didn't have issues. Did you make sure you had it set to chromatic mode?


----------



## Wookieslayer

LOLOL 




[/IMG]


----------



## BryanFTWL

Give me your T2 and V2.

Right meow!


----------



## Joelan

Shitty cell phone pic incoming






Tiny rig of doom! (Yes I do have it in my uni dorm room, so it is now the room of doom...)


----------



## Wookieslayer

BryanFTWL said:


> Give me your T2 and V2.
> 
> Right meow!



Lol! I might consider selling one tho  Got some mad gas for a certain BC Rich 

Though I want to do a T2 vs V2 shootout first I think. Just received a HG+ Ruby to try out in the V1 slots.


----------



## Buddha92




----------



## atticmike

Yummy! 

But get rid of the lne6 please 



Buddha92 said:


>


----------



## KAMI

the orange is soon going to be replaced by an engl savage 60


----------



## atticmike

Better replace your biker cab 



KAMI said:


> the orange is soon going to be replaced by an engl savage 60


----------



## KAMI

atticmike said:


> Better replace your biker cab



 when I have the money, my friend


----------



## Rezamatix




----------



## dallasxr6

after looking through this whole thread, i decided i mite join in.

not so much rig as all my guitar stuff..
went thru a very unfortunant period where i didnt quite think about my purchases and endup with alot of stuff i dont use..
anyway getting rid of all that and have a mesa stilleto trident 1 on the way


----------



## GTailly

Rezamatix said:


>




LOVED the live video and real cool song man!
Sounded tight!

How do you like the orange cab?


----------



## VESmedic

Heres a few newer pics with guitars


----------



## s_k_mullins

VESmedic said:


> Heres a few newer pics with guitars



Epic rig!


----------



## VESmedic

s_k_mullins said:


> Epic rig!


 

Thanks bro!


----------



## ampoverload

Jcox7620 said:


> My 7 string rig.



is that silver case on top in between the bottles a Nintendo ds case, i use to have one just like that and stripped it of the casing inside to use for other things


----------



## christpuncher66

It's basically my life savings in one room. 
Since this pic, I've gotten rid of the Soldano and Framus and now have an Ampeg Vh-140c (all i can say is BEAST. absolutely the best solid state head i have ever heard or played. sounds like a tube head, but plays with the tightness and gain of a solid state), Ampeg V-4, and Marshall 8100 in their place (I know i sounds like a downgrade, but the Soldano was too smooth and the Framus was too fizzy).
I also sold the Randall XL and bought an Avatar cab and loaded it with the 70 watt Marshall Vintage 30's (which actually sound better than the regular ones imo), and an Emperor 215. 
I also have a JCM900 1960 cab which I was planning on loading with a pair of Weber Greenbacks and Weber G12H30's but when i looked inside the cab the speaker wires looked really weak compared to my newer 1960 cab so I'm gonna sell it and get a newer one. (it's also missing a screw to mount a speaker, the wires are soldered onto the stereo/mono switch chip, and it has a bunch of tears on it.) Basically, I'm too lazy to fix it up.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

badass! 
the 140c and the 8100! You rock!


----------



## christpuncher66

Krigloch the Furious said:


> badass!
> the 140c and the 8100! You rock!



thanks, man. yeah, i've played in a grind band for 6 years and i got sick of using crappy amps that either weren't loud enough or didn't have the kind of gain/sound i wanted, so i had to get both of the amps that were legendary for doing what they do.


----------



## gunshow86de

BEHOLD!!!!! The awesome majesty of the Peavey Bravo!!!!


----------



## Xykhron

Here goes mine.

AMP & FX:











Amp: modded Mesa Boogie RoadKing I head & 4x12 cab
FX: TC Electronic G-Force, Astone Overdrive, Boss NS-2
Misc: Furman PL8, Korg DTR100 tuner, Axess Electronics CFX-4 (x2) switchers, Axess Electronics GRX-4 audio router, Harley Benton PowerPlant, Behringer FCB1010 midi foot controller

GUITARS:





My Caparison collection: Dellinger SE O-M, Dellinger SE Trans.Rose, Dellinger II Pro.Black, Angelus Pro.White, Angelus Trans.Black, TAT Red Sunset, Applehorn Sand Stone II, Horus Walnut RF, Horus Iris.Violet





japanese Tokai LS105Q Violin Finish


----------



## Angus Clark

Xykhron said:


> japanese Tokai LS105Q Violin Finish



Man, that's a beautiful Tokai What are the specs on it? Made in Japan? I know i'm aiming for the stars here, but if you're ever looking to sell it, give me buzz


----------



## Nesty

DAT TOKAI


----------



## Xykhron

Angus Clark said:


> Man, that's a beautiful Tokai What are the specs on it? Made in Japan? I know i'm aiming for the stars here, but if you're ever looking to sell it, give me buzz



Specs: japanese. According to 2010 catalog is a LS105Q model. All mahogany body & neck, rosewood fingerboard, upgraded with Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates (bridge) and 59 (neck), wired as 50s LP Standars with Orange Drop condensers, hardshell case, Schaller straplocks....sounds VERY good. If you're interested, drop me a PM, because I've it for sale in spanish forums:

foros.guitarramania.com &bull; Ver Tema - Vendo Tokai LS105Q VF

(more pics here)


----------



## RebellionRS

my humble rig.


----------



## Wookieslayer

RebellionRS said:


> my humble rig.



Nice rig and Peavey axe!


----------



## RebellionRS

Wookieslayer said:


> Nice rig and Peavey axe!


 thanks man!


----------



## Blitzie

Some shots of the gear in my friends house. I have recently aquired a Splawn Nitro (thanks sevenstringgod) and one of my buddies took a pic of all of our gear together.

My stuff:

2010 Splawn Nitro
Peavey 6505+
Avatar 2x12
Line 6 PodXT
Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster
PRS SE Paul Allender signature
MXR Gate
A/B/Y box

Not pictured: Roland JC-120

His stuff:

Axe-FX Standard
Onyx Blackbird
Micheal Kelly Patriot (x2)
Mackie monitor

The Splawn and his Axe sound AMAZING together.


----------



## pero

my simple rig


----------



## KAMI

the newest comer to the thing ...


----------



## mikemueller2112

Fellas, some killer rigs here. I'm gonna have to snap some pics when I round all my shit together.


----------



## col

I don't think I've posted this rig here yet:



Running through a Matamp 2x12. Yes, it's THAT loud. I won't have any worries of using this live instead of the Herbert.


----------



## ampoverload

col said:


> I don't think I've posted this rig here yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Running through a Matamp 2x12. Yes, it's THAT loud. I won't have any worries of using this live instead of the Herbert.




thank you soo much, i just posted a thread before this wondering how loud these could get, thanks man

how is the P1, can it handle a djent tone and also get real heavy too? How is soloing on it?
have you tried the E1?


----------



## col

ampoverload said:


> thank you soo much, i just posted a thread before this wondering how loud these could get, thanks man
> 
> how is the P1, can it handle a djent tone and also get real heavy too? How is soloing on it?
> have you tried the E1?



Yeah I think it can handle it no sweat. I play in drop-A. 

The P1 is pretty smooth and middy sounding. I've owned two 5150s and it sounds surprisingly close to the real one.

I have the E1 as well, which I don't like as much. It's rawer, not as big sounding, more aggressive tone than the P1.

Here's a cover of Hypocrisys Turn the Page I did with the P1 & E1. Netmusicians.org has tons of clips of these as well.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

here Is a picture of my rig...Lol it still needs a Tube screamer,Eq pedal, Noise Gate, and Acoustic Simulator pedal.
PLus im still saving up for a 7 string to add to this rig.


----------



## skoatdestroy

i got a couple of pedals laying around as well just to lazy to take a picture, also i put a pair of seymour duncan sh-6 in the hellraiser .......... i cant stand emg


----------



## eklundh

finally found some time to clean that lady


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

No pics, but the guys decided that a vid was more cooler. 



A guitar, an amp, some pedals. That's it really.


----------



## Dankslanger

This fender through the krank sounds amazing. It sounds and feels like a tube amp.


----------



## theo

Bloody_Inferno said:


> No pics, but the guys decided that a vid was more cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> A guitar, an amp, some pedals. That's it really.



Weird that you say the Xiphos bridge stays in tune. I also have an 07 xiphos and I found that it was the most unreliable trem I have ever used, knife edges went dull really easily and ended up all pitted etc. It would never return to zero properly, was always sharp or flat.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Bloody_Inferno said:


> No pics, but the guys decided that a vid was more cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> A guitar, an amp, some pedals. That's it really.




That is an awesome rig you have there !!!. 

I love the range of effects the Boss giga delay offers, one of my favourite pedals !!!. 

And that Xiphos is awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

theo said:


> Weird that you say the Xiphos bridge stays in tune. I also have an 07 xiphos and I found that it was the most unreliable trem I have ever used, knife edges went dull really easily and ended up all pitted etc. It would never return to zero properly, was always sharp or flat.


 
I've made sure it's properly setup (the trem MUST be in the correct angle) so it can stay in tune for a long duration. I've taken that guitar to numerous techs in Melb and not one of them can set the trem properly, so I had to learn it myself. And so far it's lasted countless rehearsals and a full tour. 

Having said that, it's still not the best trem and I know for a fact that I will eventually destroy the damn thing.  So I've already planned on replacing it. The only problem is whether I should go with an Edge Pro or Gotoh Locking like on my RG...  The Gotoh so far is winning but I dunno if I have to route the cavity or not...


----------



## theo

I think you do have to route for the gotoh, I have an Edge pro in my RG1550m and the thing is flawless.. always returns perfectly.

As for the bridge on my xiphos, I always had the tension and height set up perfectly, The knife edges were always the issue for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

theo said:


> I think you do have to route for the gotoh, I have an Edge pro in my RG1550m and the thing is flawless.. always returns perfectly.
> 
> As for the bridge on my xiphos, I always had the tension and height set up perfectly, The knife edges were always the issue for me.


 
Yeah, I've got the Edge Pro as well on my 2 1527s. Though my black one has been modded with locking studs and plays/flutters/stays in tune better than the stock one on my white 1527. Still good though. As for the Gotoh, I've chosen that as an alternative because the saddle screws can be replaced with shorter ones to minimalise routing, already has locking studs, a brass sustain block, and it has the best trem arm holder I've ever played. So I'm tying it between the two. 




Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> That is an awesome rig you have there !!!.
> 
> I love the range of effects the Boss giga delay offers, one of my favourite pedals !!!.
> 
> And that Xiphos is awesome !!!.


 
Thanks! That's actually a very downsized version of what I would normally use for my non-metal bands. But because I'm preparing for a tour, I can't really afford to haul a ton of gear around with me so I've stripped it to the bare essentials. I was gonna bring even less than what you see in the vid, but the new songs really call for those effect tones. 

Love my Giga delay. Almost always exclusively use it on everything I do. I thought it was that good that I bought my sister one as well for Christmas when I got mine.  I've got a Boss DM-2 I used to use before the Time Machine as well, but because that's my second DM-2 and I don't want to destroy it like my first one.


----------



## WhiteWalls

so as i have nothing better to do i figured i'd post the little updates i made to my rig, which is still based around the revolutionary concept of having guitar, tubescreamer, noise gate, amp and cab.






in particular you can observe:

- RG7321 with crunchlab (haters gonna hate)
- RGA7 with emg 707 and no neck pickup (haters gonna hate so bad)
- 15 watt fender frontman with broken volume knob (it stays cranked to 11 all the time, loud as fuck)
- ts7, ns2 blah blah blah

yeah, i'm broke


----------



## RobZero

dude you have a trollcab!!!1!!!shift!!!

obviously that mayonaisse on the amp is the secret of the BWOOOW


----------



## BryanFTWL

Not just my rig, but Harmony-Central had a southeast get together today, and here's some of the stuff that was there:















(All black headshell amp is a Titan Custom 100w)





















Shitty picture of the other room, though I missed the SLO that was to the right of the picture


----------



## ampoverload

HOLY.........CRAP........^^^

so much awesomeness

which rig is yours?


----------



## BryanFTWL

ampoverload said:


> HOLY.........CRAP........^^^
> 
> so much awesomeness
> 
> which rig is yours?



The EVH in the headcase.


----------



## ampoverload

BryanFTWL said:


> The EVH in the headcase.



nice, is that your gibby with the white pups.
that looks awesome


----------



## RichIKE

splawn + mako + jet city. I see FastRedPonyCar was at the meet up


----------



## jordanky

Changed things up a bit.










Line 6 Relay G30 Wireless>PW Tuner>Maxon OD-808>MXR Smart Gate>5150 III into Mesa Boogie Recto 4x12
Effects Loop: MXR Carbon Copy, MXR Linear Boost
EBMM JP6, Caparison Dellinger II, Mayones Setius 6 GTM


----------



## BryanFTWL

And my new rig:


----------



## The Scenic View

BryanFTWL said:


> And my new rig:



Good god that rig is wick! What model is that 7? Also, how are you liking your vht?


----------



## BryanFTWL

The Scenic View said:


> Good god that rig is wick! What model is that 7? Also, how are you liking your vht?



I'll let you know when I can get it up to volume. The 7 is an RG1527 that jordanky (poster right above me, we traded today) salvaged and did some custom work on.


----------



## AndreasD

-Garland custom preamp and poweramp (based on the mesa mark 2/3/4/5/triaxis circuit and the mesa 20/20 respectively). If anybody needs some more info on these just ask.
-Yamaha 2x15 band eq. Rarely use it any more. Shoot me an offer if you are interested.
-Randall R212nxt. This is also for sale.


----------



## BryanFTWL

What you know about lights?


----------



## RichIKE




----------



## Atomshipped

This thread makes me jelly.


----------



## The Scenic View

BryanFTWL said:


> What you know about lights?




Bitches love lights


----------



## 4Eyes

more lights equals to better djent tone


----------



## jordanky

BryanFTWL said:


> What you know about lights?



Man that looks killer.


----------



## Ben.Last

People seriously need to go through the forum guidelines. Tired of people quoting pictures on the same page as the original. TWICE, almost one right after the other this time. Stop it.


----------



## S-O

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/faq.php said:


> General Forum Guidelines
> - Be considerate. This is a music forum, and as such opinions will vary. Everyone is entitled to theirs. Remember this, and if you are going to critique someone's work, do it politely and constructively. Any flaming will be deleted.
> 
> - Any direct insults to any member of this forum will result in a two week ban. If another account is created with an alternate email or IP address, all associated accounts will be indefinitely banned.
> 
> - Please post intelligently. This isn't an uptight forum, but the use of "u" instead of "you" and other types of internet-speak are generally frowned upon. It's not English class, but do try to make your posts readable.
> 
> - You are only allowed one account on here. Please don't make second accounts, and don't share your account info with anyone else. We ask this so that our database doesn't end up full of useless, abandoned accounts.
> 
> - Keep your signatures small. Graphics are ok, but please keep them 195x30 or smaller if you really must have one. Otherwise, one or two lines at most.
> 
> - All streaming media in the jukebox is the sole property of it's owner/author and not in any way affiliated with sevenstring.org.



Not being an ass, but where does it saw don't quote pics?

Though, I do remember the days of quoting entire pic stories.

Sucked for those with dial up!


----------



## Sephael

S-O said:


> Not being an ass, but where does it saw don't quote pics?


 Number 18
Sevenstring.org - Announcements in Forum : Gear & Equipment


----------



## Ben.Last

Sephael said:


> Number 18
> Sevenstring.org - Announcements in Forum : Gear & Equipment



Thank you.


----------



## Ryancmetal




----------



## S-O

Word, as I said, being contrary was not my intention, but edification! Thanks.


----------



## iff




----------



## Collapse




----------



## BryanFTWL

nomop said:


> (picture)



Hello hcaf buddy!
You have the two heads I love the most.


----------



## Crank

Hey, 

this is my rig! I really love it:







It's following chain:

Fractal Axe-Fx Ultra -> Fryette 2/90/2 Power Amp -> Mesa 4x12 OS

cheers,
Mike

PS. Sorry for the quality of the snap picture - my iPhone is getting older and older


----------



## Gor22don33

the most "rig" pic i've got (not up to date):

note: it'll get updated to show: JSX stack, C7, tokai, acoustic, LP, squier. traynor has been sold.


----------



## nangillala

Crank said:


> this is my rig! I really love it:
> 
> It's following chain:
> 
> Fractal Axe-Fx Ultra -> Fryette 2/90/2 Power Amp -> Mesa 4x12 OS


Hi Mike,
why are you selling your VHT then?


----------



## Dankslanger




----------



## Benzesp

Straight up triple 2 CH, no loop no bullshit .


----------



## oliviergus

Hehe.

* Gator 4U bag
* Freaking awesome sounding cat inside
* Crappy Axe-Fx Ultra

Nah but seriously. I Just got an Axe-Fx Ultra  Isnt mine YET though.
Will be mine on my birthday, have tryed it out and it sounds awesome.


----------



## Goatfork

Here she is, simple but it works


----------



## avenger

That must be devastating! I want to put a 2x12 Vader on top of my Randall 2x12/1x15 with 5150 on top just because


----------



## Buddha92




----------



## Goatfork

avenger said:


> That must be devastating! I want to put a 2x12 Vader on top of my Randall 2x12/1x15 with 5150 on top just because



I have always wanted to try one of those cabs dude, the idea is just to awesome to not give it a go.


----------



## smucarolina

Benzesp said:


> Straight up triple 2 CH, no loop no bullshit .



MY OLD HEAD! glad it is being treated well.


----------



## ToughGuyHarcore

6505, vk and ts808 n ns2 for good measure.


----------



## ToughGuyHarcore

6505, vk, ts808, boss ns-2 and a tuner for goood measure!


----------



## Horizongeetar93




----------



## gunshow86de

Bitches don't know 'bout my 1.5 watts of fury..............







Picked her up this afternoon (the ENGL, that is). Practically new condition, only $375 and the dude lived like 10 minutes away from me. 

Oh, and it will be an actual rig soon enough.


----------



## ampoverload

What poweramp r u using thats 1.5 watts. AMT Tube Cake?

EDIT: nevermind, forgot it had a little power amp built in


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Hey Master Betty, how do you like the Engl e530?


----------



## gunshow86de

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Hey Master Betty, how do you like the Engl e530?



Simply put, I love it. I will have to qualify it with; a) I'm still in the honeymoon phase and b) I'm not running it with a "proper" power-amp setup.

Having the high and low-gain setting for both the clean and lead channels adds a lot of versatility. I also like the separate controls for low and high mids on the lead channel.

I'll see how it goes once I have a proper rig setup. I'm notorious for not keeping stuff around very long (I think my Axe-FX Ultra only stayed with me for about a month). 

Also, you're clothes are red!


----------



## VESmedic

hey guys, just some updated pics. missing in pics: jackson RR-1T, electrovoice 4x12. 

amps: diezel herbert, VHT UL
rack: RJM RG-16, furman power conditioner, line 6 g90 wireless
pedals: boss sd-1, holy grail reverb, maxon OD808
Guitars: LP studio, BKP warpig in bridge, schecter c-7ATX blackjack


----------



## ampoverload

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Hey Master Betty, how do you like the Engl e530?



haha, i just realized that guys avatar is Betty. haha best movie ever.


weOweeeo weO weoweO. waHHHHH!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Lol

I've been wanting an e530 for a while now. Wonder how it would sound with a Rocktron V300?

And VES. Pics of the RR1T.. Now! Most people have the gay Floyd version of the RR1. I love my RR1T


----------



## jordanky

What's missing here?


----------



## cap-tan

Just my practice space/rig.


----------



## gunshow86de

jordanky said:


> What's missing here?
> 
> *snipped pic



Behringer V-Amp Pro?


----------



## jordanky

gunshow86de said:


> Behringer V-Amp Pro?



You nailed it!


----------



## jordanky

Stoked!


----------



## gunshow86de

Getting there...................


----------



## JeffFromMtl

A couple of shots from some recent studio work:














We did live recordings of drums and dry signals in the Oscar Peterson concert hall and afterward, re-amped in the same hall. Only four of the mics are in the pics, but we had a few ambient mics up in several places throughout the hall, and we have 16 guitar tracks in total (8 for each guitar), to work with. The record is still in production, but so far it sounds HUGE!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

... and a picture with the proud father


----------



## Blazerok

JeffFromMtl said:


> A couple of shots from some recent studio work:
> 
> Pictures
> 
> We did live recordings of drums and dry signals in the Oscar Peterson concert hall and afterward, re-amped in the same hall. Only four of the mics are in the pics, but we had a few ambient mics up in several places throughout the hall, and we have 16 guitar tracks in total (8 for each guitar), to work with. The record is still in production, but so far it sounds HUGE!



The first word that comes to my mind is phase, phase tweaking everywhere.
Absolutely stunning recording rig though, you must have had a lot of fun tracking with this.


----------



## Kwirk

Mesa family:


----------



## GTailly

Still waiting for the custom Nomades 2x12 cabinet. 
Carvin DC727 not shown in the pictures.











Cheers!


----------



## S-O

JeffFromMtl said:


> Stuff



I have been wanting a Model T for sometime.

Also, glad to see the md441 being used, they sound great and are not often heard/seen in the metal world.


----------



## theo

nice lighting you've got there


----------



## GTailly

Thanks man.


----------



## MrPowers

My first post might as well be showing you guys what i've got!






Krank Rev Series 1 into Mesa Recto 2x12 into Mesa Recto 4x12. Guitars are Jackson DK2M, Jackson DKMGT, and C7 Hellraiser. (with the cheesy 7 sticker of course) Nothing too fancy going on here.


----------



## MrPowers

And of course the link doesn't work so i will just attach the picture!


----------



## DMONSTER




----------



## Hirschberger

I can't wait to buy an AxeFX II. This thing is great but it's such a one-dimensional amp.


----------



## DraggAmps

@jordanky: What kind of rack case is that (the 4U one with the missing Axe)? I need a shallow rack for my Axe and I'm not sure if I want a molded plastic one like that one or one of the plywood/aluminum edges one like the one in post #1916 in this thread. That one you have there looks pretty nice.


----------



## jordanky

DraggAmps said:


> @jordanky: What kind of rack case is that (the 4U one with the missing Axe)? I need a shallow rack for my Axe and I'm not sure if I want a molded plastic one like that one or one of the plywood/aluminum edges one like the one in post #1916 in this thread. That one you have there looks pretty nice.



The 4U one is a Gator G-Pro molded case:
Gator G-Pro Roto Mold Rack Case: Shop Accessories & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

It's built nice but awkwardly shaped and the hinges are not very heavy duty at all. the 6U I upgraded to is a Carvin Road Warrior and it's a tank. If you need a 4U, Carvin is running a week long special and the 4U Road Warrior is on sale for $79... I'm considering buying one just because!

Carvin.com :: RW4


----------



## Mordecai

just a quick phone pic of my gear, the quality of the pic is shitty but i figured i'd post it anyway im bored.


----------



## TeethLikeNathan

Current rig!
Furman
Shure pg14 wireless
Korg dtr- 1000
Tube screamer
Decimator Pro Rack G
5150
Recto Cab


----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## GTailly

@Teeth

ooooh! I am liking that white tolex on the 5150! Classy.


----------



## jordanky

New member to the family. I really need to get a camera. I have to hipster-fy everything from my phone because the camera sucks.


----------



## oniduder

erm yeah

















DAR cabinet-swamp thangs/texas heat X pattern
CAE Bradshaw switcher and RS-T midi controller
Guitars-ONI 8-string custom, and LTD 8 baritone 608b
effects and such-idk flashback delay, hardwire delay and chorus, corona chorus, moog ring modulator, something else i'm sure who cares though



video featuring the shit i suppose

peace homies


----------



## BryanFTWL

Jordan, did you get that from Duckykong? If so, you got my old amp.


----------



## jordanky

BryanFTWL said:


> Jordan, did you get that from Duckykong? If so, you got my old amp.



Yeah man, I was actually about to text you today and see if it was yours, lol. This thing sounds phenomenal dude. I've turned my Axe FX once since I got the Mark IV.


----------



## BryanFTWL

jordanky said:


> Yeah man, I was actually about to text you today and see if it was yours, lol. This thing sounds phenomenal dude. I've turned my Axe FX once since I got the Mark IV.



It'd probably be a good idea to text me anyways, I don't have your number anymore since I got a new phone. But yeah dude, that amp sounded great, I just couldn't get it to sound exactly like the tone in my head, which is really why I whore the way I do. I thought I was wanting something with more of a low mid focus, but really higher mid focused amps are doing more for me lately. Maybe it's just the change. 

Anyways, don't want to threadjack, but shoot me a text!


----------



## c4tze

propably i love the smell of concrete. loud enough for my home office.


----------



## AEP531

Hey guys!
Here's a quick video of my live rig. Enjoy!


----------



## maliciousteve

Nearly there. There's a few things I want to get to complete it still

Rack Case
Power conditioner
Floorboard
2 x 12 Cabinet
More lights


----------



## MaxSwagger

\m/








\m/


----------



## GibsonVGuy

BryanFTWL, You had my old Deliverance. What a small world...lol


----------



## AEP531

Thoughts?


----------



## ozzman619

you couldnt have put it better, your crazy!!!

how could you bypass a mark V they sound so godly, and also wouldnt it make more sence and be more practical to sell it and maybe buy like a fryette 2/90/2 poweramp?


----------



## AEP531

Haha I know its heart breaking but it works!
The Mark V is an amazing head, but like I said, once I found my tone on the Ultra, I couldn't settle for anything else. And I didn't sell the MV because 1. its too amazing to let go and 2. i run a studio so its good to have around for reamping and to work more organically. Plus when people walk in and see it, it makes me look good haha.


----------



## AEP531

Haha I know its heart breaking but it works!
The Mark V is an amazing head, but like I said, once I found my tone on the Ultra, I couldn't settle for anything else. And I didn't sell the MV because 1. its too amazing to let go and 2. i run a studio so its good to have around for reamping and to work more organically. Plus when people walk in and see it, it makes me look good haha.


----------



## The Scenic View

AEP531 said:


> Haha I know its heart breaking but it works!
> The Mark V is an amazing head, but like I said, once I found my tone on the Ultra, I couldn't settle for anything else. And I didn't sell the MV because 1. its too amazing to let go and 2. i run a studio so its good to have around for reamping and to work more organically. Plus when people walk in and see it, it makes me look good haha.




I watched the first studio updates, then watched the most recent one of your gear, then got sad lol. I'm a Mark V owner and I can't see my tone coming from anywhere else. How well does your Mark handle your C8, especially with the Mesa OS 4x12? I hear the bass on the OS 4x12 is woofy


----------



## AEP531

The Scenic View said:


> I watched the first studio updates, then watched the most recent one of your gear, then got sad lol. I'm a Mark V owner and I can't see my tone coming from anywhere else. How well does your Mark handle your C8, especially with the Mesa OS 4x12? I hear the bass on the OS 4x12 is woofy



Haha sorry dude. Like I said the mark v is amazing but I want my studio and live sound to be the same tone you know? I do plan on using dry tracks to reamp through the mark v to combine with the AxeFx tone on the next release though.
I personally have had no issues with the cab. I think it's got perfect frequency response for my style of playing. And it sounds huge.


----------



## kerman

Here's a pic of my rig, now I don't own the 4x12, but it's a matter of time I get another heheheh

BTW, the guy (me) it's not included


----------



## MrExcane

Half of my live bass rig:







One half of the "pedal amp rig" for demoing pedals (My Mesa dual rec not shown):






My older gig rig, now retired to the basement:






And a random sample, or about a quarter of the pedals lying around my living room: 

Check my sig for demos!!


----------



## MrExcane

I almost forgot the pedalboards (at least the small ones)


----------



## theo

Thats a lot of pedals! :s


----------



## mikemueller2112

MrExcane said:


> Half of my live bass rig:
> 
> And a random sample, or about a quarter of the pedals lying around my living room:



Must be a good tap-dancer


----------



## slowro

Some crap pics of my gear. You can hardly see the flaming on the PRS





















I sold nearly all my pedals so I'm left with a wah-wah.co.uk custom wah and a Line 6 DL-4 and I hardly use them. I need to get a lehle switcher and a boost for the jcm.

84 jcm800 2204
80's roland jc120
98 PRS ce24
97 Fender American tele


----------



## mikemueller2112

Here`s some pics of some of my shit






















Will have to get a good family shot with all of my guitars, waiting on an EBMM JP7 BFR that`s in the mail.


----------



## MrExcane

Anyone want to lend me a 4' x 8' sheet of plywood?

Happy Holidays


----------



## Wookieslayer

MrExcane said:


> Anyone want to lend me a 4' x 8' sheet of plywood?
> 
> Happy Holidays
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l292/tedkoppel007/NEWpdls.jpg[][/QUOTE]
> 
> wow! that's amazing lol. what is that dead baby zombie pedal in the upper right? looks brutal


----------



## The Scenic View

mikemueller2112 said:


> Here`s some pics of some of my shit
> Will have to get a good family shot with all of my guitars, waiting on an EBMM JP7 BFR that`s in the mail.



Please don't be using the Mark iv as a power amp for the axe....


----------



## MrExcane

Wookieslayer said:


> wow! that's amazing lol. what is that dead baby zombie pedal in the upper right? looks brutal


 
The Zombie is my own circuit design and painted by me as well. It's a bass fuzz, but not ready for a demo yet. It needs more low-end.


----------



## Ben.Last

Wookieslayer said:


> wow! that's amazing lol. what is that dead baby zombie pedal in the upper right? looks brutal



Unless I'm mistaken, that's not a dead baby, that's the zombie from the poster for Zombi 2.


----------



## MrExcane

Lern2swim said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, that's not a dead baby, that's the zombie from the poster for Zombi 2.


 

Yes indeed 

It was a bitch to paint, but came out awesome (I think)


----------



## mikemueller2112

The Scenic View said:


> Please don't be using the Mark iv as a power amp for the axe....



I'm not, no power amp for the Axe-FX at the moment. Haven't completely decided what I want to get for it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MrExcane said:


> Yes indeed
> 
> It was a bitch to paint, but came out awesome (I think)



I was just going to ask about the Lucio Fulci Zombi pedal..but it's been answered..sweet design though


----------



## The Scenic View

mikemueller2112 said:


> I'm not, no power amp for the Axe-FX at the moment. Haven't completely decided what I want to get for it.



Would you go SS or Tube? Go Mesa or VHT/Fryette if you're going tube


----------



## BlueMK4

Rocktron Taboo 100
Carvin 412VT 4x12 w/V30s


----------



## wespaul

Guitars:

ESP Horizon NT-II:






ESP LTD MH-401:






Fender Eric Johnson Blondie Signature Model:


----------



## MrExcane

wespaul said:


> Guitars:
> 
> ESP Horizon NT-II:


 
I just bought one of these in the dark brown sunburst - awesome guitar!


----------



## wespaul

MrExcane said:


> I just bought one of these in the dark brown sunburst - awesome guitar!



I'd love to see some pictures of it if you're able to upload any. It's an amazing guitar. I decided with my LTD that I wasn't that big of a floyd guy so when I upgraded I went with the NT-II. It's still nice to have the LTD for the once or twice a year I want to screw around with it, though.


----------



## KH2203

Here's my rig(s) patiently waiting for my basement to get finished so they can properly reside in a studio space!


----------



## MrExcane

wespaul said:


> I'd love to see some pictures of it if you're able to upload any. It's an amazing guitar. I decided with my LTD that I wasn't that big of a floyd guy so when I upgraded I went with the NT-II. It's still nice to have the LTD for the once or twice a year I want to screw around with it, though.


 
Sure, I'll go take some photos in a little bit. Mine has the Duncans (JB and 59 with push/pull on the volume for coil tap) 

My 6 other ESP's have EMG's so I wanted to change it up a little.  

But - WOW, the Horizon plays absolutely incredible.


----------



## MrExcane

wespaul said:


> I'd love to see some pictures of it if you're able to upload any. It's an amazing guitar. I decided with my LTD that I wasn't that big of a floyd guy so when I upgraded I went with the NT-II. It's still nice to have the LTD for the once or twice a year I want to screw around with it, though.


 
Here you go....

2 of my other ESP's are at the studio, so I don't have pics of them on hand.


----------



## mikemueller2112

The Scenic View said:


> Would you go SS or Tube? Go Mesa or VHT/Fryette if you're going tube



It will be the fryette or the atomic if I go with a tube power amp. I've heard mesas colour the tone too much and I want something relatively transparent.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Nice ESPs!!!


----------



## MrExcane

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Nice ESPs!!!


 
Thanks


----------



## transperformanc

bass rig

zon hyperbass tuned Bb F Bb F 

boss ps6 
keeley 4 knob compressor 
boss dd20 
ernie ball stereo volume pedal

line 6 fm4 filter pedal in fx loop of dry amp

2 svt 4 pro heads 

top head powers 2 1x15 ampeg cabs for effects 
bottom head powers 2 8x10 ampeg cabs for dry 

guitar rig

guitars 
esp stef7 A E A D G B E 
esp stef tele C G C G C E with midi pickup 
ibanez k7 B E A D G B E 

cae 4x4 switcher 
dunlop rack wah 
eventide eclipse 
hughes and kettner rotosphere
tc electronics 1210 
cae amp switcher 

heads
2 marshall 100 watt jmp master volume heads
soldano slo-100 head powering isolation cab 

cabinets
4 marshall straight back basket weave cabinets loaded with celestion 7 100 watt speakers 

1 randall 1x12 isolation cab loaded with 75 watt celestion 

pedalboard from right to left 
dunlop rack wah controller 
cae rst40 
ernie ball stereo volume pedal
boss tu3 tuner above volume pedal

p.s. if anybody can diagram these rigs please do. ie


----------



## wespaul

MrExcane said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 2 of my other ESP's are at the studio, so I don't have pics of them on hand.



That's awesome! I bought my Horizon off of ebay with the EMGs already installed. I wish the original Duncans were in there, but it's nothing that can't be replaced - which I'll probably do one of these days because, like you, I have other guitars with EMGs and I want a change.

I really like that dark sunburst! Horizons are incredible guitars. I have mine in drop C, and am thinking about getting another one (the dark sunburst, for sure) to have for B standard.


----------



## MrExcane

wespaul said:


> That's awesome! I bought my Horizon off of ebay with the EMGs already installed. I wish the original Duncans were in there, but it's nothing that can't be replaced - which I'll probably do one of these days because, like you, I have other guitars with EMGs and I want a change.
> 
> I really like that dark sunburst! Horizons are incredible guitars. I have mine in drop C, and am thinking about getting another one (the dark sunburst, for sure) to have for B standard.


 
Mine's in Drop C too 

They are incredibly awesome guitars. Same here, I needed a change from the EMG's and I scored a great deal from a dealer who just wanted to get rid of it. Saved about $400


----------



## munizfire




----------



## oliviergus




----------



## MrExcane

munizfire said:


>


 

So festive.... love it!  The blue wall makes it. 

and look how cute the little blackstar looks in front, like a new puppy wrapped in a bow


----------



## mikemueller2112

Grouped together my electrics


----------



## philoking

Ironically I just wrote a blog about it today:

What is a Wet-Dry-Wet Rig? | Project K2R4


----------



## Paul666

philoking said:


> Ironically I just wrote a blog about it today:
> 
> What is a Wet-Dry-Wet Rig? | Project K2R4



love your rig .. and your studio 

the control room is freakin' amazing 

here's my setup:






the recto and the 412 engl cabinet is mine. the 6505 and the laney cab is my friends one. we only used it for recordings. i only use a TS in front of my recto. but i'm looking for a new cab - recto oversized and orange PPC are my favs but i think the orange is better with my 8string. what do you guys say?

i know the oversized has a huge lowend and i really love that cab with 6 oder 7 strings but i think it's to much with a drop e 8string.


----------



## amarshism




----------



## summit101

Just got all this in the fall except for the tuner and ts9/some cables/adapter..


----------



## oliviergus

summit101 said:


> Just got all this in the fall except for the tuner and ts9/some cables/adapter..



Can't imagine what brutal tones you can get out of that..


----------



## amarshism

How are you finding the orange can with the 5150. I really dislike that combo, I find the orange doesn't pair well with the mids.


----------



## jblasko317

some of my gear. practice setup is at bands practice space (mesa f-50 head, Mesa 2x12 cab w/ black shadows, Ibanez JEM777VBK, and ESP Mirage Deluxe)


----------



## Paul666

summit101 said:


> Just got all this in the fall except for the tuner and ts9/some cables/adapter..



damn, i love that cab 

i want an orange ppc cab for my rectifier. nothing looks better than a black ppc  

do you really play with this settings? full resonance and 8 string? do you want to kill people?


----------



## summit101

Paul666 said:


> damn, i love that cab
> 
> i want an orange ppc cab for my rectifier. nothing looks better than a black ppc
> 
> do you really play with this settings? full resonance and 8 string? do you want to kill people?



haha. that was taken then when i just got it, the inline switch(uncompatable with emg solder-less kit)/3 way selector in the schecter had not yet been replaced yet (signal was weakened/no signal from neck pickup). i have also removed the 18v mod which i didn't like with this this set up. 

settings look like this. high gain input, ts9 tone @ 7/gain @ 0.9/level @ 9.1 (noise reduction threshold @ 8!!) . all eq., res., and pres. dials are set in-between the given numbers in the picture. thinking about getting a *4-knob keeley compressor*/orrr.... axe fx...





i might get some kind of preamp for cleans. so far i like the acoustic guitar(american classic) preset in podfarm


----------



## summit101

oliviergus said:


> Can't imagine what brutal tones you can get out of that..



im actually using this for melodic 8 string chording/leads.. was through a playing a randallrg75dg2/peaveystudio112 combo amps before this (with 5150 cab(cheap set up)).

here is one of my (most benificial) tunnings (Low)D#,A#,D#,G#,C#,F,A#,F (High). makes bar/open chording pretty excessive..


----------



## summit101

amarshism said:


> How are you finding the orange can with the 5150. I really dislike that combo, I find the orange doesn't pair well with the mids.



after removing the 18v. mod (which was too noisy and made the cleans crackly//exceeded headroom??) it sounds pretty good for what im using it for (i set the mid's to 9.5). 
sounds which my material (for 6, 7 and 8 string) is influenced by are from band such as:

shai hulud
a textbook tragedy
7 angels 7 plagues
misery signals
roses dead
for the fallen dreams
fell silent
the contortionist
periphery
solace
(PROGRESSIVE/MELODIC/hardcore with metal influences)
..and many newer releases

my particular guitar/lead technique is influenced by:
ron jarzombek 
John petrucci 
scale the summit
chris arp(psyopus)
death
necrophagist
for these influences i would more then likely consider.. randall? mesa? something.. brutal sounding.. maybe when i start taking my side material a bit more seriously ill get a more expensive amp/passive pickups.

5150+orange=melodic wonders.


----------



## j_m_s

Look what came in! 






finally got my MFC 101!


----------



## spudz

- Samson ps11 powerstrip
- Akai mb76 midi mixer
- Tc Electronics M2000
- DBX 266 xl
- Demeter HBP-1
- Mesa Boogie Rectifier recording preamp
- Palmer Pan 02 DI
- Nobels splitter

This setup allows me to mix four signals to one massive bass sound 
(split bass signal to two preamps and for both there is a wet-dry mix)


----------



## german7




----------



## DMONSTER

Dude love that setup, how does the axe fx do with the 5150, you like?


----------



## BryanFTWL

This is mostly of the guitar, but the rig is still in it.


----------



## S-O

summit101 said:


> after removing the 18v. mod (which was too noisy and made the cleans crackly//exceeded headroom??) it sounds pretty good for what im using it for (i set the mid's to 9.5).
> sounds which my material (for 6, 7 and 8 string) is influenced by are from band such as:
> 
> shai hulud
> a textbook tragedy
> 7 angels 7 plagues
> misery signals
> roses dead
> for the fallen dreams
> fell silent
> the contortionist
> periphery
> solace
> (PROGRESSIVE/MELODIC/hardcore with metal influences)
> ..and many newer releases
> 
> my particular guitar/lead technique is influenced by:
> ron jarzombek
> John petrucci
> scale the summit
> chris arp(psyopus)
> death
> necrophagist
> for these influences i would more then likely consider.. randall? mesa? something.. brutal sounding.. maybe when i start taking my side material a bit more seriously ill get a more expensive amp/passive pickups.
> 
> 5150+orange=melodic wonders.



Your influences are very similar to mine, I _need_ to hear some of your music.


----------



## amarshism

Nice rig Bryan!


----------



## summit101

S-O said:


> Your influences are very similar to mine, I _need_ to hear some of your music.



most of it is in the form of gp5. i could send midi files for now? 
im JUST setting up for recording, you'll be one of the first i share it with then.

need to replace schecter loomis 7 with BRJRCUSTOM 7LH (local sale/in the next 1-2 months.)


----------



## Wookieslayer

spudz said:


> - Samson ps11 powerstrip
> - Akai mb76 midi mixer
> - Tc Electronics M2000
> - DBX 266 xl
> - Demeter HBP-1
> - Mesa Boogie Rectifier recording preamp
> - Palmer Pan 02 DI
> - Nobels splitter
> 
> This setup allows me to mix four signals to one massive bass sound
> (split bass signal to two preamps and for both there is a wet-dry mix)



Looks crazy awesome man. How do you like the DBX for compression? My dad has that same one for me to use and I have been meaning to try it for guitar and even bass. 

Also, do you not use a power amp? just using the Palmer for DI?


----------



## Universe74

Pumpkin!


----------



## spudz

Wookieslayer said:


> Looks crazy awesome man. How do you like the DBX for compression? My dad has that same one for me to use and I have been meaning to try it for guitar and even bass.
> 
> Also, do you not use a power amp? just using the Palmer for DI?


 

Thanks Wookieslayer! The DBX is a really helping hand. As a bass player I'm always worried about having the same attack and sustain on each note. It takes away all the worries  So I can play more relaxed.

Since I play in-ear with my band. I don't see any reason why I should drag all the kilo's of poweramps and speaker cabinets. I think it's great, just two 4HE cases. And ready to rock

The palmer DI is because the Akai mixer has no balanced outs. And I don't like the shitty behringer DI's which sounds technical experts often have

Let me know what you think of the DBX!


----------



## S-O

summit101 said:


> most of it is in the form of gp5. i could send midi files for now?
> im JUST setting up for recording, you'll be one of the first i share it with then.



Do it up!


----------



## Piro

Simple but sounds amazing!


----------



## slowro

Update! house friendly rig!


----------



## TonyFnB

My guitar rig


----------



## summit101

summit101 said:


> haha. that was taken then when i just got it,


(update) incase those who asked about settings were still interested.. 









got to turn it up and change things a bit. probably says something when the mids are on full.. still, im not complaining with what i have, and im sure this set up will change further more till i figure out what might "sounds better". i liked how this sounds..


----------



## BryanFTWL

P90s into this is pretty much heaven.


----------



## M_I_G

Amp - Eleven Rack
Cab - Egnater 
Guitar - Agile


----------



## The Scenic View

BryanFTWL said:


> P90s into this is pretty much heaven.




I hope you still have that Splawn!

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## c4tze

summit101 said:


> (update) incase those who asked about settings were still interested..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to turn it up and change things a bit. probably says something when the mids are on full.. still, im not complaining with what i have, and im sure this set up will change further more till i figure out what might "sounds better". i liked how this sounds..



dude, u serious with those settings? damn i tried them just for fun and the result was: 

AWOIAWFOIWBFOIBWFOIF
BSZSZSSJZSJTZJSTZJSTZSJTZTJZTJZJZT
SRSRHSHSRHRHSHRSRHSHRHRH
SRHRSHRSHRSHHRHSRHSHRSHSRHRSHSRHSR
HSRHHSRHSHSRRSHRHSHSRHRSHRSHRSHRSHRAÄIFBWBOWIAFBOWABF

no matter what guitar. with built like a tank, orange ppc specs / mesa oversized kinda size / eminence governor loaded jackson guitars cab ... including pre production tubescreamer model (the sexy one)


----------



## amarshism

He took one of the middiest amps in the world and then turned the mids right up. Whoever started the whole 'if you have no mids you won't cut in a mix', your work is done.


----------



## MrExcane

TonyFnB said:


> My guitar rig


 

Pure sex right there!! Love it


----------



## jordanky

Snakeskin content will be here tomorrow!


----------



## jordanky

I'll leave this here 'til later


----------



## summit101

c4tze said:


> dude, u serious with those settings?



yaaaaa... lol. not so much.
i've recently gone back to the settings in my post prior to that. except set the ts9 gain @ 3, level @ 9, tone @ 7.25. the mids cutt pretty well like this. although im probly gonna add an axe fx to this/sell pedals. 






A vader cab would be interesting to try with the 5150, or just to play through in general. 

you must have a custom cabb of some (swag) sort?


----------



## summit101

.


----------



## c4tze

sorry, older pic and bad quality. dont have much light during wintertime 






those vader cabinets are fucking sick. love them besides emperor. you should definately check them out.


----------



## MrExcane

c4tze said:


> sorry, older pic and bad quality. dont have much light during wintertime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those vader cabinets are fucking sick. love them besides emperor. you should definately check them out.


 


I once had my bass amp that close to my tv as well.... sort of a vibration match/ contest.



The tv lost...... badly.


----------



## Beardyman

Heres the latest incarnation of the rig. The FJA 5150 II may be getting replaced by a digital setup, but i'd really love to keep it around. Seriously the best 5150 tone. 

Korg Pitchblack -> Decimator -> Maxon od-808 -> FJA 5150 II -> Orange 4x12

Theres also a Keeley compressor in the photo that gets thrown into the chain sometimes. 





DSC_0301 by Beardymanphotog, on Flickr


----------



## Sepultorture

you have your decimator first, then your OD going into your amp?

how the hell do you control the feedback


----------



## Beardyman

Sepultorture said:


> you have your decimator first, then your OD going into your amp?
> 
> how the hell do you control the feedback



I know its a little backwards, but its dead quiet. I'm not sure if the upgraded output transformers is what did it, but the amp really isn't even noisy like most 5150s.


----------



## c4tze

MrExcane said:


> I once had my bass amp that close to my tv as well.... sort of a vibration match/ contest.
> 
> 
> 
> The tv lost...... badly.



haha yes. but i dont care about my tv because it only runs for super nintendo and xbox ... but sometimes im scared to death when the head of the technics 1210 vinyl player drops because of the shitloads of bass this cab produces.


----------



## BryanFTWL

Go big or go home, right?


----------



## Beardyman

BryanFTWL said:


> Go big or go home, right?



Nice dude. I'm feelin that 6x12! I'd love an Orange 2x12 to go with my 4x12.


----------



## MrExcane

BryanFTWL said:


> Go big or go home, right?




RIGHT


----------



## S-O

I thought you sold the 6x12! Fooled me!


----------



## juc

fazz said:


> Here's my 2011 A-rig and a few of my ERG's.



Dude those monster guitars.. where did you get those? what is it?..


----------



## Andromalia

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Getting simpler, uh ? ^^


----------



## c4tze

je te deteste


----------



## LtdRay

my rig is shit compared to everyone elses i might still post it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I got a cheap rig ATM. 






EDIT: Its not a real Randall cab. Its a Peavey 412MS that I repainted chrome and slapped a Randall logo from my old practice amp because it fitted the new finish. Sorry Wookie.


----------



## KAMI

for those of you that care, I dug out a picture of my 2010 home rig... 







It's changed a lot now:






^the pic is slightly out of date, I got a gator rack bag thing for the pod


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got a cheap rig ATM.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22962978/Forums/Rig.png[/]
> 
> EDIT: Its not a real Randall cab. Its a Peavey 412MS that I repainted chrome and slapped a Randall logo from my old practice amp because it fitted the new finish. Sorry Wookie. :lol:[/QUOTE]
> 
> :fawk: lol nice! I knew something was weird


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wookieslayer said:


> lol nice! I knew something was weird




Don't worry, when I get a new job, I'll get me a nice Randall T2 or RG1503 to make it complete.


----------



## carcass

so, this is my current rig (sorry for the crappy picture):






it is barely visible, so here are the details:
Jackson COW 7 guitar
HK WTHB-S9 (fretless 7-string bass)
Peavey 6505+ 112 combo
Vox Bass Amplug

and one more thing that is not the picture -> Line6 POD 2.0


----------



## BryanFTWL

Figured you guys might like this.






The XXX and Whitebox are my bud's.


----------



## c4tze

tell yer bud to get a real peavey    nice rig


----------



## DMONSTER

Thought id post an updated picture, havent gotten a chance to do a thread on any of my new acquisitions but ill eventually get around to it (new stuff: Dimarzio D Activators, Axe Fx Standard, Avatar Contemparary 2x12) Sounds AMAZING by the way


----------



## Genome

The guy in the picture is my roadie. Nice chap.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## jordanky

Just got the Mark III today, as well as the rackmount kit. I have a head/rack case for all of this stuff hopefully showing up sometime this week.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

will update somewhere in future


----------



## slowro

This is the best thread on SS!


----------



## jordanky

Snapped some quick ones at rehearsal tonight.





This is my rig with my other guitarist's setup as well. My old Mark IV into a Recto 4x12, PRS CU24.


----------



## texshred777

My very modest rig...


----------



## Genome

BryanFTWL said:


> Figured you guys might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XXX and Whitebox are my bud's.



Where can I get hold of one of those amp head/rack cases in the bottom left?


----------



## Genome

Never mind found a UK company that does them.


----------



## c4tze

dont remember the name of mine, german company, very cheap but valuable as fuck, imma google my brain for it


----------



## SSK0909

It's been over a year since i last posted pic's of my entrie rig.

So for your enjoyment, heres a couple of quick snaps and a little descriptive text for the curious 






Diezel VH4. Even your mother wants one!

Has been my main amp for a couple of months, replacing a Mesa Mark IIC+.

Chilling on the couch at the moment until i buy a new cab for it 






Board. 

Consists of T-rex Tonetrunk. T-rex Twister II flanger and chorus (used on the clean channel) T-rex Reptile II delay (used on channel 4) Tc electronic polytune tuner and a G-lab midi controller with built in loops that are midi switchable.

I'm not much of an fx guy, I like to keep it simple 











Main guitar.

Ibanez JS body in mahogany. Ebony fretboard and flamed maple neck.
Dimarzio D-activator PU's and hipshot fixed bridge. Emerald/blue color changing finish.










Backup/studio guitar.
Same as above but equipped with Dimarzio Super III and Paf pro Pu's and a floating trem fitted with tremol-no. This guitar can also split the pu's for single coil sounds, making it extremely versatile for recording sessions.

That's all I've got for you. Hope you enjoyed


----------



## 7slinger




----------



## purpledc

Heres some of my stuff.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Greetings and salutations everyone! For my first post, I thought I would post some pics of the 2nd bedroom rig and some of my guitars.


----------



## goatLuke

finally getting around to posting a pic of my rig.


----------



## satchisgod

Finally nicely content with my setup...great sounding rig


----------



## satchisgod

Can anyone tell me how the hell do you put images into the body of the post rather than attachments? Wrecking my head


----------



## Sephael

upload them to photobucket and then use the


----------



## satchisgod

Sephael said:


> upload them to photobucket and then use the code[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> aahhhhhh...mystery over! Cheers mate


----------



## c4tze

satchisgod said:


> Finally nicely content with my setup...great sounding rig
> .



OVERDRIVE PRO!!! GOOD BOI! keep it, im glad that i havent sold it back then when it broken. got a brand new chip from maxon few weeks ago and repaired it. sounds so awesome, the best tubescreamer ever. 79 pre production pedal with new old stock chip. pure fistfucking awesomeness.


----------



## satchisgod

c4tze said:


> OVERDRIVE PRO!!! GOOD BOI! keep it, im glad that i havent sold it back then when it broken. got a brand new chip from maxon few weeks ago and repaired it. sounds so awesome, the best tubescreamer ever. 79 pre production pedal with new old stock chip. pure fistfucking awesomeness.



Yeah I will...super pedal and makes the drive channels of the amps so smooth and lush...check out some of the rig sounds...iphone recording but sound ain't too bad!!


----------



## Misfit74




----------



## satchisgod

Milpitas Monster said:


> Greetings and salutations everyone! For my first post, I thought I would post some pics of the 2nd bedroom rig and some of my guitars.


 
Really nice collection of 'some' of your guitars there 

Especially appreciating the LP Custom and the Parker


----------



## MobiusR

Need a new cab then my rig will be basically complete. Plan to get a HD Pro and more rack gear in the future tho.


----------



## Ermz

Got some new gear over the last few months.
















Rig from days gone by:


----------



## jordanky

Ermz said:


> Got some new gear over the last few months.



How are you liking the Laboga? I've been curious about them but I've never had the chance to play one in real life.


----------



## Key_Maker

Before the 3120 will be gone:


----------



## Double A

Ermz said:


> Got some new gear over the last few months.


What kind of bass is this? It is pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Ermz

jordanky said:


> How are you liking the Laboga? I've been curious about them but I've never had the chance to play one in real life.



It's an interesting sounding amp. Very mid-heavy. It's almost difficult to dial a lot of highs into. Records really well - hence why I got it. Think of it as a pre blended Recto and 5150, but with the fizz taken out.



Double A said:


> What kind of bass is this? It is pretty fucking sweet.



Ibanez BTB705DX.


----------



## Chickenhawk

jordanky said:


>



This picture is pure bliss....except the shit beer -_-

BTW: One of my closest friends is called Coors Light by everybody in existence. That's all he drinks.


----------



## jordanky

Chickenhawk said:


> This picture is pure bliss....except the shit beer -_-
> 
> BTW: One of my closest friends is called Coors Light by everybody in existence. That's all he drinks.



Haha I'm not much of a fan either. I don't drink too much anymore honestly, although I can tolerate Coors Original


----------



## c4tze

> DO NOT QUOTE PICS ON THE SAME PAGE. Especially multiple, large pics. Next time, I'll just report you.



*mod edit: if not being a dumbass and quoting a tone of pics on the same page is too much of a hassle for you please feel free to go elsewhere and not come back*


----------



## Ben.Last

c4tze said:


> wow ... whats wrong with such people? what about mailing via pm first? ... bad voting because of quote oh for fucks sake ... no wonder so many people left this board ...



At least you didn't get reported. Which wasn't altogether unlikely to happen, considering you disregarded an explicitly stated forum rule.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## c4tze

> Rep bitching



seriously? whats wrong with some of the people here? dont you have better things to do like posting pictures of your rig? this is ridiculous ...






best settings to tell your neighbours what you think about their crappy shopping mall techno


----------



## cacborg

Everyone has some pretty awesome rigs! I've enjoyed looking at them. Hope you all enjoy looking at mine!






Sorry it's kind-of blurry. If you can't see what something is, it's listed in my profile. Also, sorry for the Sex Pistols poster. I was always into them back in the day. hahaha.


----------



## Key_Maker

My full rig:


----------



## xchristopherx

this is my first time trying to post a picture here. if i blew it, ill try and fix it after. 
but here's my rig.


----------



## ampoverload

I made a make shift stand for my head so its right next to me when im at my desk. and i threw the mic in there for picture purposes.






sorry the crappy cell pic.


----------



## Sephael

Still need to work out some wiring issues, but she is presentable:


----------



## VESmedic

updated pic


----------



## CharliePark

Took me so long to get this all together


----------



## ralphy1976

quite rare to see the tom delonge model....


----------



## CharliePark

Haha yeah! I'm actually borrowing it from a friend at the moment. It plays really really well and sounds really good. The only bad things are that its extremely heavy, and it doesnt have a neck pickup!


----------



## ralphy1976

really heavy? strange, it is "empty"


----------



## Gabe_LTD

here is my rig ahaha


----------



## jordanky

This looked much better on my iPhone. Finally got my case put together. Mark III isn't bolted in yet.


----------



## Khern




----------



## Scorpiobevo

^ very nice, been wanting to try my fb60 into an orange. Bet it sounds great


----------



## satchisgod

Added to my pedalboard with the EHX Small Stone...very nice phaser. Can't believe how cheap they are in Ireland given that they are made in NYC!!


----------



## ESPImperium

New pic from today, however i hope to see it change in the next 6 to 8 weeks. Need to take a guitar and my Maxon OD-808 and maybes a chorus in for a round of amp testing to decide my next mini monster.






EDIT FOR PEDALS:


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

My rig is small and compact, but it's all I need and has kept up really well night after night after night for me!

(Sigh....live rigs just aren't what they used to be. No more big-ass amps and cabinets. We're going to digital amp modelling now.)


----------



## Aftermath1

Do you guys run your amps into your power conditioners along with all the rack gear? I've not tried my through it yet but I heard it sucks some of the tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aftermath1 said:


> I heard it sucks some of the tone.



I've never heard that claim, ever... Its not in the amp's tone signal at all. 

Its supposed to give your amp a constant voltage and filter the "bad" electricity. In fact, a power conditioner is almost mandatory if you do a lot of bar/club gigs.


----------



## jordanky

Looks like I posted a bum link up there but I can't edit my post. I'll get another today!


----------



## Ingvar

My first post here on SS.org!

Mesa Dual Rectifier (G-rev) Tubetone Platinum+ mod
Orange PPC412






Also I use TC Electronic Polytune, Chris Custom Screamer and ISP Decimator.


----------



## Sepultorture

i prefer the Rev F myself, has this character for death metal i only find on live CC shows, too bad i missed out on getting one a couple years back


----------



## RiffsinProgress

I just got all of this for 700 bucks 

Besides what's in the picture though, I also have a Blue Voodoo head, along with some random Randall cab and a Marshall MC something cab as well


----------



## ralphy1976

RiffsinProgress said:


> I just got all of this for 700 bucks
> 
> Besides what's in the picture though, I also have a Blue Voodoo head, along with some random Randall cab and a Marshall MC something cab as well



good score bro!! CL?


----------



## mcleanab

Goin' old school.... enjoy!

A choice of preamp:






Send it through some processing and a power amp:






Into two of these (loaded with Eminence Swamp Thangs and a Wizard and Governor:


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Dang you guys have some awesome gear. 
Prepare to be severely disappointed by my junk!


----------



## theo

I feel like the appropriate response is something along the lines of "we wouldn't be the first people to be disappointed by your junk!" 

Perfectly acceptable rig though


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

theo said:


> I feel like the appropriate response is something along the lines of "we wouldn't be the first people to be disappointed by your junk!"
> 
> Perfectly acceptable rig though


 
He's right man! It's an acceptable rig! 
Shoot, I feel the same way about my rig because it's so small - people tend to look down on it nowadays since it's all about big rigs and big amps and big racks, whatever. - I've just embraced digital modelling and I love it! Sounds great!

Yay!


----------



## xchristopherx

How's that Roland head?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xchristopherx said:


> How's that Roland head?



Listen to Metallica's clean guitars.


----------



## jordanky

Finally got almost off of my shit together today. Had to replace the Bias Supply caps in the Mark III, I guess they decided that they'd survived long enough (it's an 85 model) and one popped. 

Mark III Black Stripe rackmounted, Soldano Hot Rod 100 Plus in the bottom. These will be ran stereo into each side of my Recto 4x12







Also just got a Pedaltrain. This thing rules, much cleaner and tidier than my old pedalboard.

Signal goes through the Line 6 Relay G30, then into a Dunlop volume pedal (Planet Waves tuner in the tuner output)>MXR Smart Gate>MXR GT-OD>Red Witch Emma tremolo. I will be placing an Electro Harmonix Freeze after the Smart Gate when it shows up later this week. This all goes into a crazy labyrinth controller I built. It's my old EVH 5150 III controller shell that I plan on sanding down and printing labels for. Button one is an Electro Harmonix Switchblade AB box, I gutted it and mounted it in the end of the EVH shell. Button two is my channel switcher for the Soldano, button three is the Clean/Rhythm switcher for the Mark III, button 4 is a gutted CAE Linear Boost, mounted in the controller as well that runs into the effects loop of the Soldano. Whew, sorry for the novel.


----------



## Luafcm

xchristopherx said:


> How's that Roland head?


It's the perfect 3rd channel for my rig. And I paid less for the 6505+ and JC-120 head than I would have for a triple rec. 

The JC-120H head is the shiz! Take's my tone back to the days of pristine classical passages in thrash tunes. It loves having a compressor pumped into it, but needs no pedals for the ultimate clean/chorus tone. I usually run it through the V30 2x12 cab I have. Sounds better than I could possibly describe.










That dual rec is not mine. For what it's worth I like the 6505+ better for a metal guitar tone. This was my first time playing a Mesa. Have to say the bottom end is better than any amp I have ever heard. Wish the 6505+ had that much nuts. Still, the 6505+ has a much nicer mid range voice for my playing.


----------



## slowro

Nice rig! I just sold my JC-120 Combo to get a Cornford Harlequin but I would kill for a JC head! IMO the best clean sound ever


----------



## Max_SMW

Hey fellow gearheads, I`m new here and thought I could start with posting my rig 











The 6505 and Mesa Cab belong to my bandmate.

Signal Chain goes as follows:

Gibson Les Paul Custom (Bareknuckle Cold Sweat in bridge position) -> Line 6 Relay G90 -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G -> Xotic BB Preamp -> Mesa Roadster -> FX ISP Channel 2 -> BBE Maximizer -> Roadster Return -> Diezel 412 G12K100 FL
(Going to swap out the Diezel cab for a Mesa soon)

I`ve owned and tested many amps and so far I can say that I couldn`t find a tone that`s anywhere near as brutal as what I get with that rig. 
I play Drop B with my band and it sounds tight as f**k 

Greets from Germany, Max


----------



## satchisgod

Max_SMW said:


> Hey fellow gearheads, I`m new here and thought I could start with posting my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6505 and Mesa Cab belong to my bandmate.
> 
> Signal Chain goes as follows:
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Custom (Bareknuckle Cold Sweat in bridge position) -> Line 6 Relay G90 -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G -> Xotic BB Preamp -> Mesa Roadster -> FX ISP Channel 2 -> BBE Maximizer -> Roadster Return -> Diezel 412 G12K100 FL
> (Going to swap out the Diezel cab for a Mesa soon)
> 
> I`ve owned and tested many amps and so far I can say that I couldn`t find a tone that`s anywhere near as brutal as what I get with that rig.
> I play Drop B with my band and it sounds tight as f**k
> 
> Greets from Germany, Max


 
Very, very classy rig!!! That LP Custom is beautiful.


----------



## djpharoah

Just plugged in and jammed out for a while... feels great and sounds better. It's been too long.


----------



## Ayo7e

That white pick is awesome!


----------



## c4tze

is it a soloist? and is it a production model top? damn that looks so nice. usually i hate see through black aka grey ... but holy fuck: awesome geetar. and awesome mark IV and awesome ultra plus!


----------



## djpharoah

It's my custom shop Jackson soloist - the ultra plus is a friends but it does sound good


----------



## c4tze

nice stuff there bro, what wood is it made of and what pups do youve got in there? the ultra plus is super rare in europe and sometimes im really pissed that i sold it.


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs




----------



## TheKilling

Ive been a voyeur of this site for years, time for some contribution... first post i believe.


----------



## xchristopherx

My pedal board is a total mess.


----------



## jordanky

xchristopherx said:


> *Orange porn*



Do want your cabs.


----------



## xchristopherx

jordanky said:


> Do want your cabs.



I got them for stupid cheap. I bought the 2x12 from some dude in my town who does meth or something .... No wait dub step. Anyway, he wanted like 600, I offered three and he let me have it. The 4x12 I had to drive an hour for, but got it for 450 from a guy who didn't play music anymore. It's got greenbacks and the cel30s in an x pattern. I'm really pleased with them. They respond well, and they have the "meat" I couldn't get from my Mesa cabs.


----------



## Manhell

ThisWorldIsOurs said:


>




My rig's the same in heart, except for my orange 412 and GCX with pedals
Nice going  I think the 50/50 is a excellent power amp for the fractal, I can use the power amp sims and have a awsome sound.


----------



## pero

picked up the 5150 yesterday for my bandmate, and realized I like it`s lead channel more than I like my 6505+  

btw. anybody know how can I find out how old is the 5150.... something to do with the serial number ?


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

Manhell said:


> My rig's the same in heart, except for my orange 412 and GCX with pedals
> Nice going  I think the 50/50 is a excellent power amp for the fractal, I can use the power amp sims and have a awsome sound.



That's awesome! Thanks, and yeah I keep the power amp sims on and it sounds so badass. I'm thinking of getting an orange cab but can't decide and I am getting a 2x12 and will run stereo with them (even though the 4x12 deliverance has stereo as well) Such a cool sound playing the axe through a real cab, it sounds sweet! I ended up going with the rocktron midi mate, can't complain for 50 bucks haha.


----------



## yutup123458

Cort X-TH - Modified Guitar

- 2005 Made in Korean 
- Mahogany Body
- Maple/Bubinga Neck (5pc - Neck Thru)
- Rosewood Fingerboard
- 24 Fret, Dunlop 6105 
- Scalloped Fingerboard 21-24 frets 
- EMG 81-60 Pickup
- Hipshot Tremsetter
- All cover (Truss rod cover & back router covers) Polished Shellac Mahogany Wood








&#8226; BOSS CE-3 CHORUS (1983 Made in Japan)
&#8226; JIM DUNLOP CRY BABY ZW-45 WAH (True Bypass & Blue Led Mod)
&#8226; MESA BOOGIE V-TWIN PREAMP (V2) (2 x SOVTEK 12AX7)

&#8226; KLOTZ FUNKMASTER (3m)
&#8226; KLOTZ LAGRANGE (3m)
&#8226; D&#304;MARZ&#304;O JUMPER (2X 30 cm)

&#8226; ALEN GEERE PW2 POWER SUPPLY
&#8226; ALEN GEERE AGPWRA2 12VAC POWER SUPPLY

&#8226; ELECTRO-HARMONIX PEDAL BAG


----------



## Manhell

ThisWorldIsOurs said:


> That's awesome! Thanks, and yeah I keep the power amp sims on and it sounds so badass. I'm thinking of getting an orange cab but can't decide and I am getting a 2x12 and will run stereo with them (even though the 4x12 deliverance has stereo as well) Such a cool sound playing the axe through a real cab, it sounds sweet! I ended up going with the rocktron midi mate, can't complain for 50 bucks haha.



Yes indeed, but beware that the orange cabs are only 16ohm input so you must rewire them in order to take full potencial out of it, I didn't do it to mine but I'm thinking about it. you can use it with the 8ohm output that's a safe mismatch but something will be missing, still sounds great tho.

I play 8 strings and it can take it very well.


----------



## Flashes

Not as big/ complex as everyone else's (yet) but you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

My bass "rig"  Not seen: MXR Bass Compressor and a Polytune! Excuse the crappy Instagram


----------



## The Scenic View

Thought I should contribute since my rig is now 100% complete!
(1 of 2 posts)


----------



## The Scenic View

Continued.... (2/2)


----------



## gainiac

My first post in here:

Rivera K-tre and Soldano Slo 100





And hughes & Kettner Triamp MKII





And the guitars:


----------



## gainiac

Dual Rectifier and Marshall JCM 800 Kerry King


----------



## satchisgod

gainiac said:


> My first post in here:
> 
> Rivera K-tre and Soldano Slo 100
> 
> 
> And hughes & Kettner Triamp MKII
> 
> 
> And the guitars:


 
Jesus H Christ!!!! Some collection of high end gear there...hats off!!


----------



## Seanthesheep

Max_SMW said:


> Hey fellow gearheads, I`m new here and thought I could start with posting my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6505 and Mesa Cab belong to my bandmate.
> 
> Signal Chain goes as follows:
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Custom (Bareknuckle Cold Sweat in bridge position) -> Line 6 Relay G90 -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G -> Xotic BB Preamp -> Mesa Roadster -> FX ISP Channel 2 -> BBE Maximizer -> Roadster Return -> Diezel 412 G12K100 FL
> (Going to swap out the Diezel cab for a Mesa soon)
> 
> I`ve owned and tested many amps and so far I can say that I couldn`t find a tone that`s anywhere near as brutal as what I get with that rig.
> I play Drop B with my band and it sounds tight as f**k
> 
> Greets from Germany, Max




Fucking beautiful man! 

If I join a band again soon I might put something like that together, how heavy is the case with everything in it though?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

The Scenic View said:


> Thought I should contribute since my rig is now 100% complete!
> (1 of 2 posts)



Cyber Stein ftw \m/\m/


----------



## The Scenic View

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> Cyber Stein ftw \m/\m/



Fuck yeah man! I'm glad someone caught the display picture's origin!


----------



## Max_SMW

Seanthesheep said:


> Fucking beautiful man!
> 
> If I join a band again soon I might put something like that together, how heavy is the case with everything in it though?



Thanks dude 

It weighs something around 55kg or 120lbs, it`s painful to lug around.
But the case has casters and my rig can withstand a nuclear attack so I`m fine with it


----------



## Seanthesheep

Ok then maybe ill just keep saving for an axefx if its that heavy.........


My 412 weighs enough as it is, I prolly wouldnt want to manage that too


----------



## jarnozz

Isn't she pretty! 
a signal chain for those who are interested xD
Guitar => boss ns2 => boss OD => blackstar ht5r head => fx loop Roland GP 8 => fx loop return => emulated output => line 6 toneport => mixcraft 5.2 => recabinet 3 => Ola Englund settings! sounds killer


----------



## smucarolina

Cheapest rig I ever owned...but I am happy with it. 

Furman Power Conditioner
Rocktron Chameleon
Crate SPA-200 Power Amp
Marshall 1960B JCM 800 series

Ibanez RG920QMLI Guitar


----------



## smucarolina

Update:

Impulse buy of the day: 5150 straight front cabinet for $250 in good condition.

Pic:


----------



## WesleyG

Definitely nothing fancy at all here, even the photo quality! -_-





Peavey 5150 II
Peavey Windsor
B-52 AT-100 4x12
Boss DD-7
Boss ME-50
Boss NS-2
*Guitar not pictured*
I'll be getting an A/B/Y pedal for the amps sometime this month.
To the left is an old Ventura bass made sometime in the 60's, I think.
And my friend's V for Vendetta mask xD


----------



## Scorpiobevo

my humble rig:
Engl Fireball 60
Port City os 2x12 with v30's
Ibanez MTM2
Ibanez RGA72qme
MIM partscaster




















my new ibanez rga72qme


----------



## jordanky

My band had an early load-on/sound check for a gig next weekend and it was my first chance to check out my Soldano/Mesa rig at full volume. Also the first time I've played my black P90 Strat through it as well since I've gotten it finished. I'm having a bit of trouble with hum when I run them both stereo into my cab. I know it's possible to do so, and I'm using a Wobo AB-Y box with a ground loop, so anyone have any clue as to what's up? Anyways, I snapped this pic.






Full stage shot, kind of sucks but oh well!


----------



## smucarolina




----------



## Beeftron

been lurking here for awhile and I'm now just getting the courage to post my setup! Cheers!


----------



## victim5150




----------



## metal_sam14

Holy shit! ^


----------



## Leuchty

metal_sam14 said:


> Holy shit! ^


 
Agreed.


----------



## Khern




----------



## Aevolve

As of today-






Soon to be added:
- Furman power conditioner
- ART SLA-2
- Many, many mods to that RG7321.


----------



## BryanFTWL

I sold my camera, so no more fancy pictures for a while until I feel like buying a new one.
Anyways, here's my new rig, not really playing heavy shit anymore.


----------



## j_m_s

latest update!

this is my rig when I'm not using my axe fx rig.


----------



## xvultures

Nice board! Is that a pedal train?


----------



## theo

hey J M S, what is the pedal at the bottom right? the voyager one?


----------



## j_m_s

thanks, its a pedaltrain JR. Used to have a PT2.. but recently downsized

its made by walrus audio! its an overdrive pedal. Walrus Audio

here's a pic of the old board.


----------



## KAMI

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> As of today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to be added:
> - Furman power conditioner
> - ART SLA-2
> - Many, many mods to that RG7321.



is that an orange ppc410?


----------



## Aevolve

KAMI said:


> is that an orange ppc410?



Yessir.


----------



## KAMI

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Yessir.


SWEET!

does it sound good?

(a lot of people say 410's lack bass and sound thin, is this true?)


----------



## guitarneeraj

Here's some of mine.. Sorry for the quality!!

Ibanez RGD2127Z, Ibanez RGA121, 
Framus Cobra, Orange 2x12, Shure SM57
Boss NS-2, Boss TU-3, Ibanez TS-9 (self modded), Maxon OD808, Keeley comp, ISP Decimator, Dunlop Crybaby from Hell. 
Powered by a Dunlop DC Brick.


----------



## Aftermath1

Nice setup ^ What pickups are in the RGD2127Z? BKP?


----------



## guitarneeraj

Aftermath1 said:


> Nice setup ^ What pickups are in the RGD2127Z? BKP?



Yup... Nailbombs.. NPD was here : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/192344-npd-bkp-tyger-content.html#post2930750


----------



## Ermz




----------



## guitarneeraj

^ Which phaser is that?


----------



## Aevolve

KAMI said:


> SWEET!
> 
> does it sound good?
> 
> (a lot of people say 410's lack bass and sound thin, is this true?)



To be perfectly honest, I haven't had the chance to really test it yet. I need to get my hands on a poweramp, but once I do I'll let you know.


----------



## davewinter85

Not my whole rig, but the core elements.


----------



## j_m_s

tomorrow's rig (didn't have time to tweak my axe fx ii for this gig..)! Thinking of using a duesenberg instead of the John Mayer BLK1 Strat though!

Random, but man. I've got terrible GAS for an Orange PPC412 in white!


----------



## brector

My "rig" lol. Alto TS115A and POD HD500 (and my huskys ass lol):


----------



## Aevolve

brector said:


> My "rig" lol. Alto TS115A and POD HD500 (and my huskys ass lol):



I've got GAS for an Alto. 
Bet that sounds sweet man.


----------



## jordanky

Ermz said:


> *porn*



Give me all of your amps!


----------



## SeductionS

Nothing special but it does the job


----------



## Garrett

Excuse the crappy cell phone quality. But for being 16 i think im pretty set. My gas right now is for a EVH 5150iii 50w


----------



## DJETHANOL

here is just a few random pics of my rig/some of my other bandmates stuff

engl fireball 100
orange ppc 4x12
laney 2x12
gibson les paul studio

engl powerball 1 *other guitarists*

bottom pic is a automatic light box for live performances. If anyone is interested in building their own feel free to contact me


----------



## brector

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> I've got GAS for an Alto.
> Bet that sounds sweet man.



Thanks! It does sound good, and even better now that I got my Carvin DC800 

-Brian


----------



## jordanky

Added a little ENGL/Framus flavor.


----------



## NosralTserrof

Dat Soldano.


----------



## Aftermath1

NosralTserrof said:


> Dat Soldano.



Dem lights.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

This is my new and improved rig! no more Carvin V3 and pedal board in my touring set up....enjoy!

(Ground Control Pro at the very bottom)


----------



## voodoomed

Sorry for the quality, my HTC is not really pro making photos ... And I suck too 

- Guitars: Schecter Hellraiser Solo-6 / Jackson USA DK1 / Agile Septor 828

- Amps: Mesa Triple Rectifier + Orange PPC212 (closed back) / Crate Vintage Club head amp and Fender Acoustasonic Junior (Not shown on pics)

- Pedals: Line 6 POD X3 (Not shown on pics btw, its being repaired)


----------



## Blake1970

Not much of a rig yet, but it's a start. I Picked up the Fender Frontman 212R over the weekend. I love this thing man.


----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## j_m_s

Love that relic tele!






What I've been messing around with lately..


----------



## BerriedAlive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4dV1iTtYno


----------



## Aftermath1

Not the right place ^


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## shaunduane

Buying a tube screamer and Boss NS-2 next week.


----------



## Gallowsforgrace

My stereo rig!
Sounds killer, got plenty more guitars, but the ESP is the main go to axe.


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller

5150II
Krankenstein 4x12 Texas Heat's
Ibanez RG7321 EMG 81-7 (b) 1 vol no tone


----------



## capoeiraesp

Crap picture but you get what's going on here.


----------



## MaxSwagger




----------



## pvtcornflower

Was looking through everyone's awesome rigs and figured I would post this. I am currently deployed and this is my current studio on my ship. Not pictured are 7 other guitars 4 other amps all "secured for sea" meaning they are placed in such a way as to not fly when the ship rolls. Can't wait to be home and try out my new Axe Fx 2 and Agile Pendulum Pro 7 that's waiting there for me!


----------



## jordanky

Getting rid of my Mark III, so I bought a rack drawer and it showed up today. I got handy with an X-Acto knife and cut out some thick foam to hold the essential emergeny tools still and keep them from rattling all over the place during transit. Neck rest, strings, cutters and needle noses, Dunlop cleaner, wax, and lemon oil, Fast Fret and a multi tool.






Then I cut out another sheet of foam to keep more stuff on, polishing cloths, tape etc.






I'm a sucker for lights. These are shining down in the drawer from my power conditioner:





Speaking of lights, I bought these two nifty little clip-on LED goosenecks. They have two stalks on each one, with red and white LED's. I put one on my Pedaltrain and one on the corner of the drawer and pointing to my Soldano. Pointless, but it looks cool haha


----------



## mcleanab

My latest rig... and will be for some time...











Pumped through two of these:


----------



## Aftermath1

^Jordanky that is so neat I love it haha. The lights are never pointless!


----------



## shaunduane

Finished. Couldn't be more stoked.  The TS9 lets me roll my gain back and its sounds a whoooole lot better. The NS2 really tightened it up, I never realized how much noise I had going on. I'm finally 100% pleased with my rig. Nothing out there, just the typical metal set up, but jeesh. It's all you need.


----------



## Gryphon

TheEntheogenEgoKiller said:


> 5150II
> Krankenstein 4x12 Texas Heat's
> Ibanez RG7321 EMG 81-7 (b) 1 vol no tone



How well do the 5150 and Texas heats go together?


----------



## Razor Eater

ulao said:


> Ok going to add my modest rig.
> 
> Wanted this for quite some time. Cant wait to brake it in in November.



Dude you are the only other person I've seen that has a Jackson Cab! I have damn near the same set up right now, save the digitech I have a Line 6 Pod X3 Live. Are you just running the Digitech into the loop?


----------



## Peroxide

Here's mine


----------



## clark81




----------



## Alcojuana

bad cell pic

Peavey 6505+
Orange 4x12 /w v30's
Boss DD6, Boss TU3, ISP Decimator, CFH Wah


----------



## S-O

No pics of pedals or guitars, but these are me amps and cabs! Sorry for the mondo pics!

Mark V
Dual Rackto
Peavey 5150 II

VHT Fatbottom 4x12
Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12


----------



## smucarolina




----------



## ElJeffe

Main rig:





Pedalboard:





Small brutal rig when the main isn't around, or just for small jams


----------



## smucarolina

ElJeffe said:


> Main rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedalboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small brutal rig when the main isn't around, or just for small jams



why two delays? just different settings?


----------



## ElJeffe

Yeah I have one set to my sweet spot, and I goof around with the modulation and delay times with the other. Also get some really sweet sounds combining them at the same time.


----------



## Key_Maker

Rehearsal...


----------



## GTailly

^ Dude, are you kidding me.. O_O What band are you playing in? x)


----------



## Blake1970

I just added the Fender Mustang Floor.


----------



## Key_Maker

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Dude, are you kidding me.. O_O What band are you playing in? x)



I have a Black/Dark metal band here in Chile, but i run a Guitar store (a lucky bastard ).

I must say though that the Vengeance and the Triple Rectifier are not mine and i was in a "test day".


----------



## GTailly

^ you lucky man. 
How do you like the Egnater armageddon?


----------



## Key_Maker

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ you lucky man.
> How do you like the Egnater armageddon?




It's awesome, sounds huge and stupidly defined and clear, very modern sound also. I'm trying to record some demos one of these days.


----------



## miso_kolo

Hi guys,

this is my current rig, plus TC nova system for FX and switching.


----------



## GTailly

Key_Maker said:


> It's awesome, sounds huge and stupidly defined and clear, very modern sound also. I'm trying to record some demos one of these days.



Would love to hear a good demo clip.


----------



## Wookieslayer

In(Di)visions said:


> Would love to hear a good demo clip.


----------



## jordanky

New cab and guitars day. Orange PPC 4x12 used GC find, Fender Joe Strummer Tele, and the First Act Custom Shop Delia I've had for a few weeks now. I'm finishing up rebuilding my pedalboard today and I'll post some pictures of that as well.


----------



## Key_Maker

Wookieslayer said:


>



I'm working on a review, i hope to have it finished next week with clips and video, but right know i'm 100kms (yeah, METRIC ) of my rehearsal room do it.

There is a pic anyway:


----------



## GTailly

^ haha alright man I hear you. 
Looks classy!


----------



## Loomer

can someone explain to me what Dark Metal is?! I've seen the term pop up a few times and it baffles me to this day. It just seems so random, so non-descriptive, like it's from a review written by a reviewer who doesn't speak English. Mind = bottled. 

Anyway, my Hairmetal/Grindcore rig:


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

Not on the picture: Boss NS2, BOSS TU3, MAXON OD808, LTD MH400NT


----------



## Leuchty

^ Hows the line 6 lowdown?

Im interested in them.


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

CYBERSYN said:


> ^ Hows the line 6 lowdown?
> 
> Im interested in them.



The Lowdown is okay. It's not a great amp, but it is not bad either. In my opinion it's far from sounding like the real deal. But it's useful and not too big to carry around. It's a good amp for rehearsals but if you are picky about your tone and maybe want to record, I wouldn't suggest you that one. That's just my opinion...


----------



## jordanky

I'm pretty much done with my rig right now. How many times have I said that?

Soldano Hot Rod 100+ into an Orange PPC412






Line 6 G30>Dunlop Volume Pedal> Pigtronix Philosopher's Tone> Dunlop Noise Clamp>Dunlop GT-OD>Dunlop Bass Octave Deluxe>Dunlop Flanger>Dunlop Stereo Tremolo to the amp... EHX Freeze>CAE Linear Boost>Dunlop Carbon Copy in the effects loop powered by a sweet ass Custom Audio MC403 Power System.


----------



## naavanka_

Loomer said:


> can someone explain to me what Dark Metal is?! I've seen the term pop up a few times and it baffles me to this day. It just seems so random, so non-descriptive, like it's from a review written by a reviewer who doesn't speak English. Mind = bottled.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kubmMxykI8
This is what i think they say is "dark metal".
Awesome band anyhows..
Sorry ´bout the OT.


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller

On the way:

6505+ footswitch
Isp Decimator
Gator 8 bus power
Boss DD-5
JJ ECC83S pre-s
5150II Grill Mod


----------



## Loomer

naavanka_ said:


> This is what i think they say is "dark metal".
> Awesome band anyhows..
> Sorry ´bout the OT.



There's a certain irony to the fact that there's no link here  
Kinda solidifies my idea that it's a non-genre. "Dark" is a word that can be used with pretty every metal band ever, in any subgenre. 

Except Torche, of course. Torche is just rockin' good times and loud Orange Amps.


----------



## naavanka_

Loomer said:


> There's a certain irony to the fact that there's no link here
> Kinda solidifies my idea that it's a non-genre. "Dark" is a word that can be used with pretty every metal band ever, in any subgenre.
> 
> Except Torche, of course. Torche is just rockin' good times and loud Orange Amps.


 Damn, i must´ve forgot to paste the link.
There it is now anyways 
And here too


----------



## signalgrey

naavanka_ said:


> Damn, i must´ve forgot to paste the link.
> There it is now anyways
> And here too




I love these guys!! This video was directed by the dude in Les Discrets, another band ive really been into.

Awesome song too.


----------



## naavanka_

A blurry shot before i post a NRD (new rig day)
Early -90 Triaxis and a Strategy 500 from late -80s/early-90s, an old Yamaha PA box with a pair of new Eminence GB12s
Plus a Korg tuner of course 
Sounds huge!


----------



## Wookieslayer

^wow that's kinda unique, and i bet it sounds sweet!


----------



## Adrian-XI




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Old rig:


----------



## Aftermath1

^GSD pup


----------



## GTailly

^ Stealth hope the amp bites as much as this little pup.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Adrian-XI said:


> http://i45.tinypic.com/euf0xg.jpg[/IM]
> 
> [IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/xf67u1.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> How's that DV Mark cab still treating ya? I really want to try one in the store with my amp! Does it sound anywhere as big as any 412s and how does it compare to the Orange?


----------



## Adrian-XI

I'm really liking it, really happy with the sounds I'm getting out of it. Sounds absolutely HUGE in the room. Recordings sound different, as you'll see in a second. I'm still undecided about which I like better, I just always use the DV Mark with the axe cause its right there, and its angled right at my ears so I don't have to destroy the neighbours. (Well, not much anyway...)

I would love to try a 4x12 as well. It would be interesting to see how they translate in closed back form, (the 2x12 is half back). Every man and his dog has v30's in their cabs, why not try something different  

Ok, don't judge me on this, my hands are coooooold and this was a one take thing. Lemme know which one is which! 

Truth of a 2x12 by Adrian-XI on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Wookieslayer

Adrian-XI said:


> I'm really liking it, really happy with the sounds I'm getting out of it. Sounds absolutely HUGE in the room. Recordings sound different, as you'll see in a second. I'm still undecided about which I like better, I just always use the DV Mark with the axe cause its right there, and its angled right at my ears so I don't have to destroy the neighbours. (Well, not much anyway...)
> 
> I would love to try a 4x12 as well. It would be interesting to see how they translate in closed back form, (the 2x12 is half back). Every man and his dog has v30's in their cabs, why not try something different
> 
> Ok, don't judge me on this, my hands are coooooold and this was a one take thing. Lemme know which one is which!
> 
> Truth of a 2x12 by Adrian-XI on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Awesome man, thanks for the comparison... if I had to guess the second one would be the Orange cab?  They both sound cool. Riffs sound sweet too 

The half back feature of the 212s is the only thing holding me back on that. I guess I could make a back panel but the 412 looks amazing too.


----------



## CynicEidolon

Used these in the studio the other day. It was fun.


----------



## Aftermath1

^ Fap fap fap


----------



## Wookieslayer

Aftermath1 said:


> ^ Fap fap fap


----------



## Johnmar

Sacha said:


>



is this a siggery?


----------



## Johnmar

HeavyMachinery said:


> My Rehersal Rig :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is mine W/D/W rig and rigth handed is our band other guitarist rig.
> 
> Those guitars are also his.
> 
> Home rig:



What's the brand of your 27ish?


----------



## tank

Johnmar said:


> is this a siggery?



b7


----------



## jordanky

From a show over the weekend.





My band has too much crap haha


----------



## GTailly

^ Wish I was there. Your rig looks classy mate.


----------



## Manhell

Hey there people, just got a Road King and it's awsome...here's my rig,

The Hiwatt is not mine and in the rack I'm lacking a Axe Fx that I borrowed to a friend.

Enjoy 











rock on everybody


----------



## WhiteWalls

Welcome to the first installment of "build your own Axe-Fx, McGyver style":














i should probably clean my monitor by the way


----------



## jordanky

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Wish I was there. Your rig looks classy mate.



Thanks man! I enjoy it, for the record that was the first night I played out with the Stratocaster (aka Black Bastard... It's beat all to shit haha) since installing the Dimarzio Area 58/67/61 pickups in it. If you dig textbook Strat tone, these pickups absolutely nail it.



Manhell said:


> Hey there people, just got a Road King and it's awsome...here's my rig,
> 
> The Hiwatt is not mine and in the rack I'm lacking a Axe Fx that I borrowed to a friend.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> rock on everybody



Nothing makes me happier than seeing a Strat plugged into a high-gain rig like that. I approve!


----------



## jordanky

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Wookieslayer

WhiteWalls said:


> Welcome to the first installment of "build your own Axe-Fx, McGyver style":
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55923489/rig1.JPG[/IM]
> [IMG]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55923489/rig2.JPG[/IM]
> [IMG]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55923489/rig3.JPG[/IM]
> 
> i should probably clean my monitor by the way[/QUOTE]
> 
> I fucking love it! hahah been wanting to try this myself sometime. the troll face just completes it so well though. :rofl:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Manhell

Nothing makes me happier than seeing a Strat plugged into a high-gain rig like that. I approve![/QUOTE]

Thanks men, It sounds really good 

the amp does everything except coffe


----------



## Aftermath1

They grow up so fast ey Stealth!


----------



## Manhell

I can't see stealth's Pics...


----------



## GTailly

@Jordan, awesome man! Any chances you could make a sound clip to show the pu's sound?

@Stealth, lil' pup can now kill you in a single bite


----------



## Ben.Last

WhiteWalls said:


> Welcome to the first installment of "build your own Axe-Fx, McGyver style":



There's still a very strong pull for me to build a rig like this.


----------



## Dr Muerte21

I have a home made 2X12 cab with the specs of a mesa and an orange. Fender Frontman 15R combo turned into a amp head. Boss super overdrive SD-1 Modded a isp decimator and a furman power conditioner


----------



## WhiteWalls

Lern2swim said:


> There's still a very strong pull for me to build a rig like this.


I sold my 5150 to put it together and I'm not regretting it. The only thing that still doesn't satisfy me too much is the Powerblock but I got it so cheap I just couldn't pass it up. A Rocktron velocity 300 would be a lot better but the Powerblock is probably the smallest amp ever and that helps 

Also this setup allows me to use 2 different outputs, one for the front of house (with cab emulation on) and the other for my cabinet, so most of the time I don't even use the Powerblock, or I use it just as a monitor and for that I don't need the clearest sound possible


----------



## soberyouth




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

^^^^
Nice rig! How do you like the 5150 compared to the 6505+?


----------



## Bigfan

Stealthdjentstic said:


>



Your dog looks exactly like our old alsatian, Methlab!

His name was Schivas, and he was the best dog/small horse ever.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Haha thats awesome 

 methlab


----------



## soberyouth

I actually prefer the 5150 over the 6505+ but it all just depends on what I am doing. If i am playing rhythm in a band then i will go with the 5150. If i am doing leads i usually go for the 6505+. To me they both sound completely different but still awesome so i like to switch with them every now and then.I have an head and rack case combo that fits both so i will just pick one before I go to play a show and just put it in the case


----------



## S-O

soberyouth said:


> cool stuff



Ah sick! And with Corey making those cabs, it amplifies the straight edge! What's your band?


----------



## xxvicarious

CynicEidolon said:


> Used these in the studio the other day. It was fun.


 

Omfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## xxvicarious

jordanky said:


> New cab and guitars day. Orange PPC 4x12 used GC find, Fender Joe Strummer Tele, and the First Act Custom Shop Delia I've had for a few weeks now. I'm finishing up rebuilding my pedalboard today and I'll post some pictures of that as well.


 awwwww, damn, that Delia is awesome!!!!


----------



## gray36




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

soberyouth said:


> I actually prefer the 5150 over the 6505+ but it all just depends on what I am doing. If i am playing rhythm in a band then i will go with the 5150. If i am doing leads i usually go for the 6505+. To me they both sound completely different but still awesome so i like to switch with them every now and then.I have an head and rack case combo that fits both so i will just pick one before I go to play a show and just put it in the case



Nice! always been curious to the difference of the original and the later incarnations


----------



## soberyouth

yea Corey is my dude. i have been getting cabs off him for awhile. I was playing in a band called car rides but we broke up and i have been doing this metal project on the side but now its my main band. For Those Who Fear The Fall Of Man | Facebook


----------



## S-O

soberyouth said:


> yea Corey is my dude. i have been getting cabs off him for awhile. I was playing in a band called car rides but we broke up and i have been doing this metal project on the side but now its my main band. For Those Who Fear The Fall Of Man | Facebook



Yeah, I keep meaning to pick up an RDK, but when he has one for sale, I have no money! Haha My bandmate has one.

Ah shit, Car Rides was some good jams. All the good pop punk seems to break up in Ohio. Played with the Initiative a bunch here in Dayton.

Diggin' the tune from For Those Who Fear the Fall of Man!


----------



## carcass

Dr Muerte21 said:


> I have a home made 2X12 cab with the specs of a mesa and an orange. Fender Frontman 15R combo turned into a amp head. Boss super overdrive SD-1 Modded a isp decimator and a furman power conditioner



Love the combo-into-head modification. How hard will it be to do this modification with Peavey vypyr 15?


----------



## Dr Muerte21

carcass said:


> Love the combo-into-head modification. How hard will it be to do this modification with Peavey vypyr 15?



Its really not that hard to make it into a amp head. All you do is cut the amp shell to desire length and glue it together, then you put your tolex on, or if you don't want to cut you could unplug the speaker and attach a 1/4 mono jack.


----------



## soberyouth

He makes em by request mostly now. You usually tell him what you want and he comes back at you with a price. Still cheaper than most cabs and built a lot better. Yea i was writing all the songs for car rides and i had like five songs to teach the rest of them but they never wanted to get together and learn them so i quit the band and i guess they all decided to quit. but thanks glad you like the metal stuff. we got to play with the Initiative once and was always wanting to play with them again


----------



## S-O

soberyouth said:


> He makes em by request mostly now. You usually tell him what you want and he comes back at you with a price. Still cheaper than most cabs and built a lot better. Yea i was writing all the songs for car rides and i had like five songs to teach the rest of them but they never wanted to get together and learn them so i quit the band and i guess they all decided to quit. but thanks glad you like the metal stuff. we got to play with the Initiative once and was always wanting to play with them again



Yeah, our band was going to all get cabs from him at one point, money just kept not being lined up. Some day!


----------



## Key_Maker

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Nice! always been curious to the difference of the original and the later incarnations



You are missing something, the 5150 is the same than the 6505 and the 5150II is the same than the 6505+ so he is not comparing the same amp reincarnated, is an other amp.


----------



## naavanka_

Just got the case for these


----------



## S-O

got enough power in that strategy?


----------



## Inverted11

Simple and sweet.


----------



## naavanka_

S-O said:


> got enough power in that strategy?


Do horses generally have four legs?


----------



## incinerated_guitar

naavanka_ said:


> Just got the case for these


 
DAT EXPLORER


----------



## mcleanab

Okay,

I think this will be it for a while... done with making changes, done with any more money to burn...











Only thing not shown is the Ibanez semi-hollow... EDIT: and the other Alesis speaker that runs all the speaker sims and direct clean sounds... kind of a bastardized W/D/W set up...


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

.


----------



## The Scenic View

^ DAT CONKLIN


----------



## Loomer

mcleanab said:


> Okay,
> 
> I think this will be it for a while... done with making changes, done with any more money to burn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing not shown is the Ibanez semi-hollow... EDIT: and the other Alesis speaker that runs all the speaker sims and direct clean sounds... kind of a bastardized W/D/W set up...



Tell me more about that ISP Theta pre, NOW!


----------



## mcleanab

Loomer said:


> Tell me more about that ISP Theta pre, NOW!



Say "please!" 

She's a beast... Here's all the specs you'll need:

http://www.isptechnologies.com/portfolio/theta-preamp/

VERY different from the Engl e530 for sure... the on board cabinet simulator is what I used to record these tracks:

Light Horizon | Adam McLean

Double tracked rhythms with slightly different EQ's... the cleans are mostly run direct with no cab sim, just line outs... very Alex Lifeson circa HOLD YOUR FIRE/PRESTO... love 'em.

I love it... sounds good direct, sounds good through a cabinet or two as well.. it has a unique voice that is VERY articulate and open. Lots of low end. An excellent compliment to the Engl. 

The Theta gets a bad rap a lot, but it's a damn fine piece of gear with it's own voice. You'll either love it or hate it. Lots of versatility...

Now if I can just get an Engl Power Amp to run all of this with another cabinet for a real W/D/W set up!


----------



## Lothar




----------



## bonbro

skeeballcore said:


> Just got the Mesa cab today. I had one years ago, but had gotten rid of it. Glad to have one back in the rig....
> and just liven things up, here's a pic of my 'other' rig


thats scary dude.


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

bonbro said:


> thats scary dude.


wuss


----------



## Watty

Lothar said:


>



Please tell me that you didn't arrange your electronics like that just for the sake of the picture....OCD'ers unite!


----------



## Djentliman

Here is my rig right now.

Peavey 5150
Jackson RX10D
LTD H-207
B.C. Rich Warlock 5 bass(don't know anything else)
soon to be Maxon OD808
soon to be ISP Decimator
soon to be Boss NS-2
soon to be Custom built cab by me

PS how do you guys get the pictures all big like that...I for the life of me cannot figure out how to do this simple task


----------



## Ulvhedin

^



<-- without spaces


----------



## Aftermath1

^ Sexy


----------



## Djentliman

There thanks!!


----------



## Lothar

Watty said:


> Please tell me that you didn't arrange your electronics like that just for the sake of the picture....OCD'ers unite!




I like when everything has it's place ;P


----------



## octatonic

Rock rig:






Everything else rig:


----------



## theo

Got a rack setup sorted, but im doing inbuilt signal and power routing options with a patch bay on the side, haven't finished it yet. Got plans to purple up the cab too


----------



## Moltar

theo said:


> Your pedal here looks angry!


----------



## ozzman619

My current amps and some of my guitars.


----------



## Blake1970

Not my guitar rig, but my room mates drum n bass equipment. We are going to collaborate and do something cool.


----------



## iff




----------



## GTailly

^ Brutally simple and perfect.


----------



## Sepultorture

TaylorMacPhail said:


> .



that looks like the conklin 7 sting bass that ws on the wall in denmark productions a few years back


----------



## Blasphemer

nomop said:


>



This setup is eerily similar to a band I saw open for Tera Melos in New Hampshire a few years back...


----------



## GTailly

^ Careful with that pic quoting on the same page mate.


----------



## naavanka_

A small Orange update


----------



## Kride

New practice amp for apartment jamming


----------



## Omar Devone Little

Not my rig, but the owner of this rig is quite the bad ass I hear:


----------



## Augminished

^ Love that it just says "metal"


----------



## metal_sam14

Omar Devone Little said:


> Not my rig, but the owner of this rig is quite the bad ass I hear:



That's James Hetfield's rig is it not?


----------



## Omar Devone Little

Correct. That's PART of his rig.


----------



## mcleanab

And why on earth would you need 4 Triaxis? Triaxises? Triaxi?


----------



## naavanka_

mcleanab said:


> And why on earth would you need 4 Triaxis? Triaxises? Triaxi?



Because he can


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Here is my rig!!

Agile Septor Pro 727 with Cepheus Active 7





B.C. Rich Warlock NT (old model) with Duncan Invader (bridge) and Horizon Architect (neck) pickups





My rack:
-Line6 Pod HD Pro
-HB BDI-2000 Bass Drive 
-Korg tuner for bass
-HB Powerplant






Line6 FBV Shortboard mkii





I'll buy a wireless...one day...
For the power I use a simple multi-outlet...


----------



## Omar Devone Little

Here's a full view of James' rig:






I think this is Rob's







And does James use a Triaxis the same way Misha uses Axe-FX? His tone really isn't all that great which sucks, because he still has great rhythm chops. I met Ola Englund at a show the other day, and not only is he getting his own signature Randall amp (designed by Mike Fortin) apparently Kirk Hammett's getting a new signature head based off the Fortin Meathead, and James might join up too. Hopefully this will give him a better tone. He should just do whatever Eric Peterson does, that guy has a killer fuckin tone.


----------



## geetar_geek79

Title >>> Random Pics of "Your" Rig


----------



## Razzy

Here's my current setup next to my bassist's setup.


----------



## Omar Devone Little

geetar_geek79 said:


> Title >>> Random Pics of "Your" Rig



No one would give a shit about my rig.


----------



## Ben.Last

Omar Devone Little said:


> No one would give a shit about my rig.



That doesn't mean that rigs that aren't "yours" belong in this thread.


----------



## Omar Devone Little

This thread is clearly serious business.


----------



## Ben.Last

Omar Devone Little said:


> This thread is clearly serious business.



Want to bring the mods into the discussion about keeping the threads fairly organized and see what they think?


----------



## Omar Devone Little

I'm guessing you were who Jessi Slaugher's dad was referring too when he said 'the cyber police'


----------



## Ben.Last

Omar Devone Little said:


> I'm guessing you were who Jessi Slaugher's dad was referring too when he said 'the cyber police'



No. I honestly don't give 2 shits. I was simply stating a fact. There are specific threads for the rigs of pros. This is not one of those threads. You posted something in here that doesn't belong. I wasn't implying I'm going to go tattle on you to the mods; I was simply suggesting that you shouldn't be too surprised if your take on it doesn't jive with theirs if they notice.


----------



## S-O

Omar Devone Little said:


> I think this is Rob's



Looks like a monitor mix rig. Or part of FOH. Or maybe he just really needs all that for part of his toanz. I remember him doing a Clean/Dirty rig, with Dual Rec rack mounts for the dirt.

Also, 



Omar Devone Little said:


> I'm guessing you were who Jessi Slaugher's dad was referring too when he said 'the cyber police'



made me lol.


----------



## Omar Devone Little

I can't imagine how much that rig would cost. I also can't imagine that he paid a cent for it.


----------



## Used666




----------



## Omar Devone Little

Bad ass brah.


----------



## GTailly

^^Used666 that is simple beauty.


----------



## Used666

Here's and updated rack picture after I made a custom patch bay :


----------



## axxessdenied

Wow, I need to clean up 





got around to tidying up just a tad in the jam area today... looking much better. need to rearrange everything, i don't like where anything is.


----------



## Aftermath1

@Used666 Classy as hell man!


----------



## CreamedBeef

I don't use the Peavey cab, its just sort of a "head-stand". The black box ontop of the Marshall is a modded Soldano SP-77


----------



## bigswifty

Just need an MFC-101 now


----------



## RIVIERA

Peavey 6505+ and Mesa 4x12
First half stack I've ever purchased, both were used from guitar center. The cab was completely torn up on the sides and the head was in good condition, but i took matters into my own hands and covered up the dents and tears with a good 5 hours. Gotta love duct tape
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7581255224/in/photostream


----------



## theo

That looks excellent


----------



## Ericbrujo

New Custom Grill -


----------



## cataclysm_child

dbrozz said:


> Just need an MFC-101 now



+1!


----------



## The Scenic View

^ Very clean setup. Love it! Now we need pics of the guitars ahah


----------



## cataclysm_child

Sure!





More pics





More pics





More pics





More pics





More pics





More pics





More pics


----------



## Loomer




----------



## xchristopherx

It is settled, I will be saving for an AxeFx and a 2:90:2. I had used a vht power amp in the past on my bass rig and loved it, the tones I'm hearing from the axe fx make this set up much more appealing to me. After playing bass for so long, the convenience of an all rack set up is something I've missed. My road case for my 5150, tuner power conditioner and pedals is bulky, and packed. My speaker cables are Ina separate bag. And if I take my pedal board it's a lot to set up. I'm going for it. Just gotta unload some guitars. Or maybe sell the 5150?


----------



## xchristopherx

soberyouth said:


>



I'm a huge fan of this.


----------



## jordanky

Got these two little guys a few days ago in a trade. Awesome little bedroom setup, and I could probably use the Orange live, this little thing is loud!






Also rebuilt my pedalboard.


----------



## VESmedic

FRFR and power/amp cab running both with the kemper, no pics of the guitars at the monent. But: JPXI 7, strictly 7 cobra, schecter blackjack atx 7, jackson USA custom RR-1T, Gibson les paul studio, all guitars except schecter with BKP.


----------



## shaunduane

Finally got the family together.


----------



## mcleanab

VESmedic said:


> FRFR and power/amp cab running both with the kemper, no pics of the guitars at the monent. But: JPXI 7, strictly 7 cobra, schecter blackjack atx 7, jackson USA custom RR-1T, Gibson les paul studio, all guitars except schecter with BKP.



Hey VESmedic,

Is that FRFR cab stereo? I keep seeing similar setups with the Kemper or Axe and just wondered...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater




----------



## soberyouth




----------



## soberyouth

xchristopherx said:


> I'm a huge fan of this.



I actually have another 5150 now so there is two of those


----------



## Key_Maker

Recording day...


----------



## GTailly

^ Will I have a chance to finally hear that Armageddon??


----------



## Key_Maker

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Will I have a chance to finally hear that Armageddon??



Yes, in a minute, i didn't like too much the result, but it's raw so would be useful, i hope


----------



## GTailly

^ I would prefer it raw indeed.


----------



## Exit Existence

Used666 said:


> Here's and updated rack picture after I made a custom patch bay :




Holy shit its used666. I remember you from mxtabs forum like 7 years ago. I see you still have major G.A.S.


----------



## Dwangtwang

I've been asked a few times now what guitars I'm playing in some of my vids so I thought I'd share some Pictures with you guyz.

These are Custom Builds by Australia Luither Jon Shub owner of Twenty Twelve guitars.

The guitars are identical execpt the main neck timbers are inverted.

Specs are :

11 Piece Neck Thrus
Black - Main timber Blackwood with Wenge Stripes and Maple Pinstripes.
White - Main timber Wenge with Blackwood Stripes and Maple Pinstripes.

Solid Blackwood Body Wings
Ebony Fretboard
Abolone dot inlays
Dual Expanding trus-rod
Carbon Fiber Stabelizing rods in neck
Nitro Painted Tops
Satin Minwax backs and neck
Xtra Jumbo Stainless Steel frets

Bone Nut on Black guitar
Buffolo Horn Nut on White guitar

Dimarzio Breed pickups with black pole pieces -
each splittable between Hum / Single / Parallel Hum

Sperzel Tuners
Tonepros Bridges
Schaller Strap Locks



Black Front and Back





White Front and Back





Both Fronts





Both Backs





Black Front Angle






Cheers -


----------



## gainiac

2nd post in here & added new guitars

*Fender Startocaster Jim Root Signature*





*Jackson Kelly KE2 Death NAMM*


----------



## HolidayKiller

My ridiculous set up


----------



## SamSam

New Axe FX II rig is pretty much complete minus a few blank rack plates I need to move over


----------



## Used666

Exit Existence said:


> Holy shit its used666. I remember you from mxtabs forum like 7 years ago. I see you still have major G.A.S.



Haha the GAS only gets worse with time I think


----------



## MetalSlab




----------



## Blasphemer

There is a literal wall of amps at my house.




From left to right:
5150 on top of a XXX cab
Peavey Transtube Supreme
Trace Elliot GP12 SMX on top of a GK cab
Acoustic B450 on top of a Peavey 1x10+1x15 cab
Egnater Vengeance on top of a Marshall 1960A

Not Pictured: Crate Powerblock (used as a poweramp for a POD) on top of an orange Avatar 4x12 with V30s


----------



## dbuk01

skeeballcore said:


> Just got the Mesa cab today. I had one years ago, but had gotten rid of it. Glad to have one back in the rig....
> and just liven things up, here's a pic of my 'other' rig



Awesome to see people in the states still arming themselves protecting there rights to bear arms!

+Both rigs look cool


----------



## JoeyW

Sorry for the bad iPhone pics. My Ultra is one of the one's with a different face plate, I'm not too sure the origins behind it. I've been told there's only a few in the world with the front pannel like this but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## GTailly

^ First time ever I hear about this...


----------



## JoeyW

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ First time ever I hear about this...


 
Yeah, I've heard a few different things about it. One of which being that there are only 4 in the world with a faceplate like that and the other being that it was some problem with a batch of them that ended up turning brown. Either way it's really cool to have a different Axe-fx then most.


----------



## Aevolve

Essentially the first few batches of Ultras had the anodized aluminum faceplate discoloration. It doesn't have any negative effect on the structural integrity or anything- it just looks different. 

It was a minor manufacturing error and you can email Fractal to get a new faceplate if you wish.


----------



## GTailly

^ Thanks for explanations mate.


----------



## JoeyW

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Essentially the first few batches of Ultras had the anodized aluminum faceplate discoloration. It doesn't have any negative effect on the structural integrity or anything- it just looks different.
> 
> It was a minor manufacturing error and you can email Fractal to get a new faceplate if you wish.


 
Oh sweet, thanks man!


----------



## j_m_s

Recorded some bass stuff with this rig!


----------



## GTailly

^ Damn man that little setup looks so clean. Jelly.


----------



## theo

j_m_s said:


> Recorded some bass stuff with this rig!


What's that in the top slot?


----------



## GTailly

Looks like a wireless unit.


----------



## j_m_s

Thanks! It's actually not my proper set up.. threw the recording interface there to fill space while waiting for my custom rack panel. 

It's a Line6 G90 wireless unit. Great piece of gear. I used the G30 before picking up the axe fx, ended up trading my G30 for the G90 (i had to add cash of course), no regrets! Looking to pick up a G50 for whats left of my single pedal rig.. They share the same transmitter so it'll mean I can take two guitars out and switch without hassle.


----------



## jordanky

JoeyW said:


> Oh sweet, thanks man!



You could also leave it, and have a reliced Axe FX haha


----------



## JoeyW

j_m_s said:


> Thanks! It's actually not my proper set up.. threw the recording interface there to fill space while waiting for my custom rack panel.
> 
> It's a Line6 G90 wireless unit. Great piece of gear. I used the G30 before picking up the axe fx, ended up trading my G30 for the G90 (i had to add cash of course), no regrets! Looking to pick up a G50 for whats left of my single pedal rig.. They share the same transmitter so it'll mean I can take two guitars out and switch without hassle.


 
Aggh you bastard! I want a G90 to fill up the last space in my rack. Is there a noticable difference signal-wise between the G50 and the G90? Or is the G90 more costly simply because it's rack mountable? Sorry, I'm a huge noob when it comes to wireless stuff ahaha.




jordanky said:


> You could also leave it, and have a reliced Axe FX haha


 
Oh, I'm going to! I've got some history with this unit. I ended up buying it off the other guitar player in the band I just recently joined. He gave it to me (plus a midi board, which we won't be using live) under the condtion I paid for half of his Axe II. I learned 'how2axe-fx' on this one as well. My old band recorded our record with it so a lot of my patches were already on it.


----------



## j_m_s

I haven't tried the G50 but I have the G30 so I can't really comment on that. Honestly the G30 was already good enough for me. Once I switched to the G90 though I did notice a tone improvement. It seemed like my top end was coming through better and the guitar was just fuller sounding. Or maybe its just the placebo effect.....

The G90 does have more features than the G50, its got an extra 100 feet of range.. but other than that, the audio specs are supposed to be the same.. Plus you get the channel select button to choose between two transmitters. VERY useful live when switching guitars. You also get.. the XLR output on the G90 (which i don't use lol) as compared the the G50 receiver.. the G90 displays extra information like battery life and RF status. and with the G90 you use an IEC cable rather than having to lug another 9V adaptor. My rack panel has a powercon input which splits into two IECs to power the axe and the G90, that way I only plug in one powercable when setting up.


----------



## JoeyW

j_m_s said:


> I haven't tried the G50 but I have the G30 so I can't really comment on that. Honestly the G30 was already good enough for me. Once I switched to the G90 though I did notice a tone improvement. It seemed like my top end was coming through better and the guitar was just fuller sounding. Or maybe its just the placebo effect.....
> 
> The G90 does have more features than the G50, its got an extra 100 feet of range.. but other than that, the audio specs are supposed to be the same.. Plus you get the channel select button to choose between two transmitters. VERY useful live when switching guitars. You also get.. the XLR output on the G90 (which i don't use lol) as compared the the G50 receiver.. the G90 displays extra information like battery life and RF status. and with the G90 you use an IEC cable rather than having to lug another 9V adaptor. My rack panel has a powercon input which splits into two IECs to power the axe and the G90, that way I only plug in one powercable when setting up.


 
Thanks for the reply dude! The G90 sounds worth the extra money then I think. Ecspecially on that last note, I'm so OCD when it comes to my rig being the as clean and as easy to set-up/trouble-shoot as possible.


----------



## j_m_s

Sure thing mate! The rack panel will definitely help in making the rig easy to set up and trouble shoot. Should check some of those on the fractal forum out if you haven't already done so!


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

My rig <3
Ltd MH1000FR ->Ts9 -> Ns2 -> Engl E530 -> Mesa 20/20 -> Orange 212


----------



## roast

Quick pic of the Rig I was using while recording bass recently.
Top is a Hartke HA3500 with a 410XL 4x10 cabinet.
Bottom is a Trace Elliot 715 combo with a 15" speaker, to add a bit more low-end whoompf!


----------



## jordanky

Rebuilt my pedalboard again for the ten millionth time. Finally neat and usable enough.


----------



## GTailly

Back from rehearsal.
Too lazy to place everything back just made a big pile of gear.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

j_m_s said:


> Recorded some bass stuff with this rig!



How well does that pro 40 handle the axe fx? My Scarlett 2i2's mic pres love to clip with my ultra.


----------



## j_m_s

Works great. Before this I used a Scarlett 2i2 and had no issues too hmm. maybe you can turn down the output volumes on the axe?


----------



## VESmedic

Upgraded rig pics! Missing from picture: Mackie HD1531, VHT Deliverance 4x12 cabinet.


----------



## MesaENGR412

Finally got some better than cellphone updated photos of my current gear:

Schecter has SD Blackout AHB-1's and I LOVE them.





Green: EL-34 Purple: 6L6





Road King 2x12, Recto 4x12 (El34 goes to the top, 6L6 the bottom, sometimes vice versa, depending on the mood I'm in)





EL-34 back





6L6 back





Line 6 M13, G50 Relay, MXR ZW44





Neutrik Silent Jack on Canare GS-6 cable custom made for me by a friend (x2)





Higgy's (nickname) body pack (green cable strap helps hold body pack in place):






-AJH


----------



## Leuchty

Mother. Of. God.


----------



## iPat

here´s a pic of my rack. still need an eq-pedal and a compressor...I guess I will get some mxr pedals.







and this is my guitar...it´s a cheap sc-207 with emg 707´s. I took the paint of and put wood stain on it.


----------



## smucarolina

I present to you my mini rig of doom!

EVH 5150 III 50 watt
Bogner Cube
Ibanez RG7620


----------



## j_m_s

That's nice! Those Bogner cubes are.. cute. hahaha


----------



## primitiverebelworld

smucarolina said:


> I present to you my mini rig of doom!
> 
> EVH 5150 III 50 watt
> Bogner Cube
> Ibanez RG7620




I LOVE IT!


----------



## Genome

Rig's looking awesome for the next couple of days, but the right half of it is being sold soon - watch the classifieds!


----------



## Iron Beard

Peavey 6505+, Carvin V3, Marshall 1960b cab with 2 v30s and 2 t75s in a x pattern. Also my rack with right now has a fender tuner pedal, boss ns2 and a ts9 along with my furman pq6 eq. Guitars are an Agile 8 string with stock pickups but I added a blackout preamp module and an Ibanez 7621.


----------



## Khern

Engl Powerball 2
Omega Enclosures Custom 4x12/1x15 Sealed Cabinet


----------



## VILARIKA

iPat said:


> and this is my guitar...it´s a cheap sc-207 with emg 707´s. I took the paint of and put wood stain on it.



Any more pics of the guitar man? It looks awesome from what I can see .


----------



## VILARIKA




----------



## iPat

VILARIKA said:


> Any more pics of the guitar man? It looks awesome from what I can see .


 
Here is another picture of it. People always think it's a custom esp haha


----------



## Used666

New Rack.

Next up is a custom midi controller I'm making for the Axe FX and then I'm just about done and can leave well enough alone. The pedals are an ever rotating lineup though


----------



## iff

Picked up a CP Jazzmaster last weekend.


----------



## Leuchty

My Rig... (which replaced a Peavey 6505+/G Major/Mesa 412)


----------



## shaunduane

Here's my bands new full rig, minus the bass guitar. I use the Schecter, my other guitarist uses the Agile. We both run through the Axe FX. We're gonna run it through his portable PA for stage sound and go direct into venue's PAs. 

The Axe FX (bought from Alex Wade on here ) sounds absolutely awesome. The amount clarity in the tone is mind blowing. I love it. The gate is also something amazing. Overall, killer tone.


----------



## RichIKE

nomop said:


> Picked up a CP Jazzmaster last weekend.



what brand of pedalboard is that?


----------



## german7




----------



## iff

RichIKE said:


> what brand of pedalboard is that?



I made it myself with an IKEA Gorm board.


----------



## GTailly

^^@german7, I am more than jealous now. :'(


----------



## axxessdenied

Pretty happy with this set up so far


----------



## SuperMutant

CYBERSYN said:


> Mother. Of. God.


----------



## Sahand Manafi




----------



## Manhell

Sahand Manafi said:


>



I really hope that´s one for you and another for your bandmate, otherwise you sir, are a matter of hate 

what´s the cab and what do you use to plug the Axe to it, or do you not?


----------



## jordanky

No pictures, but I brought all my gear home last night. I guess that it took seeing it all in one place to realize that I have way too much shit, and I don't have half the gear most of you guys do! haha.


----------



## SuperMutant

jordanky said:


> No pictures, but I brought all my gear home last night. I guess that it took seeing it all in one place to realize that I have way too much shit, and I don't have half the gear most of you guys do! haha.


Haha the episode were blake thinks that guys dick was a dragon and bites it


----------



## naavanka_

New case for teh shiet.


----------



## zurdo

In this pic I'm using a 1x12 (V30) cab for practice at home. In my rehearsal space I have a Mesa 4x12.
Just put this rig together. Before I was using a 6505+ and a lot of pedals (Green Rhino, EP Booster, Flashback, HarmonyMan, Holy Grail and Analog Chorus (MXR)
I got tired of tap dancing so I upgraded to a full midi setup and, now all I have on stage is a midi controller (Roland GFC-50) No audio cables. Easier to carry around, faster setup, way less (patch) cables and less headache.







I'm lefty


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## Aevolve

zurdo said:


>


That Guerrilla is gorgeous man, nice setup. 


Daemontheuncreated said:


> Jackson DXMG



Same guitar here dude, completely underrated.


----------



## zurdo

Thanks man!!


----------



## Tyler

Alto TS115a x2
Axe Fx II
Line 6 Relay G90
Ibanez RG3EXKA1
Bernir Rico Jr. Jekyll 624
Planet Waves Cables/Straps


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

what guitar is that on the right? That headstock is sweet!


----------



## cGoEcYk

This is what I rock (mainly a bassist). Both the Thermion and Bass 400 are loaded with Tung Sol 6550's... loud.


----------



## SuperMutant

Krigloch the Furious said:


> what guitar is that on the right? That headstock is sweet!


Bernie Rico Jr... You must not spend much time on this forum


----------



## Tyler

Krigloch the Furious said:


> what guitar is that on the right? That headstock is sweet!



Thats a Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll 624


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I don't hang in the guitar forums. But I do want that geetar


----------



## sugarman

My 6260 with x3 in the loop and a ts clone in the front.


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Do want!!!
So damn cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Took a shot of my pedalboard.


----------



## RichIKE

getting a new head soon, but this is what im running currently.


----------



## Steve-Om

@ madrigal77, where did you get that poster???


----------



## goodtimes

can't really afford anything better but this rig works really well for me


----------



## madrigal77

Steve-Om said:


> @ madrigal77, where did you get that poster???


My dad got it for me probably about 15 years ago. I have no idea where he got it from.


----------



## mike0

rig update. about a year ago i posted my 5150 with my fb cab, and my jc-120h with my marshall cab, as well as my dean v and bigass pedal board. here's what it's looking like as of right now:

VHT FULLSTACK 





i guess that's cheating since only the top cab (FB) is mine. the bottom (D) is my other guitarist's. still looks fucking epic though, and quite intimidating.

my siggy










pedal board





and finally, my precious


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Newly updated pedal board.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Dude, please explain how you've integrated Rig Kontrol into your actual amp successfully?
I have one and would love to know!


----------



## flow




----------



## flow

here is my current setup. The Mesa in my rack is my bass players.


----------



## Mordecai

here meins as of today! http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/250139_4259530419438_1992903376_n.jpg


----------



## Wookieslayer

late night preamp boosting into impulses 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7675826/T2(bwH)_pbm.mp3


----------



## j_m_s

Finally completed the rack!


----------



## Sephael

Normally they are split up, so I pulled them all out for a family photo (minus the pedal to my amp that somehow got left out, plus a few danelectrics that act as paper weights). Now I just need to get a phaser, flanger, more fuzz, and more delays...yeah it's never going to be done.


----------



## AEP531

Here's a quick look at the setup for both live and studio.


----------



## Fat-Elf

That painting at the back.. Also, notice the ghetto dishcloth-padding on my Ibanez's stand.


----------



## Compton

CYBERSYN said:


> My Rig... (which replaced a Peavey 6505+/G Major/Mesa 412)


 
I dig that lil studio desk, where did ya pick that thing up at?


----------



## Leuchty

Compton said:


> I dig that lil studio desk, where did ya pick that thing up at?


 
IKEA!


----------



## jordanky

Got this '78 Marshall JMP MKII and Paul Reed Smith Mira on a trade yesterday. Also have another amp on the way. My Soldano and Orange cab were also at work with me yesterday (I obviously work in a guitar shop haha) so I decided to snap a picture of this stuff:


----------



## slowro

jordanky said:


> Got this '78 Marshall JMP MKII and Paul Reed Smith Mira on a trade yesterday. Also have another amp on the way. My Soldano and Orange cab were also at work with me yesterday (I obviously work in a guitar shop haha) so I decided to snap a picture of this stuff:


 

Love your gear! the JMP is


----------



## Loomer

ROCKMASTEER!!!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Finally, here it goes!!!







D*mn... it's rare to have all the gear at one location!
Still missing the pedal case...


----------



## ridner

Amp: EVH 5150 III 50W
Cab: Orange 2x12
Pedals Left to Right: Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh Fuzz, Black Arts Toneworks Ritual Fuzz, MXR Badass OD, Korg Pitch Black Tuner, Dunlop Jerry Cantrell Wah, MXR Noise Clamp







(excuse the shitty pic)


----------



## asmegin_slayer

capoeiraesp said:


> Dude, please explain how you've integrated Rig Kontrol into your actual amp successfully?
> I have one and would love to know!



There really isn't a way as I tried that too. You are better off getting a PA speaker and have a FRFR setup.


----------



## Dejaah

hey guys..I'm new here and i need some help about board chain...
here's a photo 






Im just thinking should i put the whammy first or wah???

Git - line6 wireless - ns2 input - ns2 output - amp
ns2 send - tuner - wah - ts9 - whammy - ns2 return

other pedals are in fx loop

thx a lot !


----------



## feraledge

Rig peak before pre-babies sell off. Pedal board stayed, that Marshall cab will always stay, but both heads and the Avatar 2 x 12" are gone and replaced with an EVH 5153 head.


----------



## jordanky

I packed almost all my shit home tonight. Only thing missing from this picture is my AC30. My back will not forgive me for the next few days.

For details, refer to my signature, all this stuff is listed there! 










This is my pedalboard for my AC30, which I gig out with. Guitar goes into the PW Tuner>Analogman Comprossor>Paul C Timmy>Dunlop MXR Classic 108 Fuzz... Effects loop is EHX Small Stone>Vox Time Machine>Dunlop MXR Analog Chorus>Custom Audio Linear Boost. This is powered by 'The Little DC Brick That Could' underneath the Pedaltrain JR






This board I just slopped together tonight to hold my stuff for my 6505+. The Dyna Comp will be replaced, I'm not sure yet with what... I have a Barber Direct Drive on the way that will be replacing the Green Screamer as well.


----------



## The Scenic View

^I envy your rig, Jordanky. Essentially it's how I want my music room to look like haha.


----------



## Jaystalts

ENGL Invader 100
Omega Enclosures Alpha Plus custom cabinet
Ibanez S Prestige
LTD Deluxe MH-1000
Agile Interceptor Pro
ISP Decimator
Ibanez TS9
BOSS TU2
Ibanez Twin Cam Chorus
BOSS RV-2
BOSS DD-3


----------



## SirJellyJam

Finally have a chance to post my current live rig! (minus the grey ibby and schecter)


----------



## SloeGin

First post! Here's my little rig


----------



## DestroyerD

my guitars!


----------



## DestroyerD




----------



## Berti_smb

Rack:
Furman PL-PLUS C E
Rocktron Hush Super C
Engl E530

Box:
Marshall 8412 (v30s & G12T-75s)


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Looking good! 
What's next??


----------



## Berti_smb

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Looking good!
> What's next??



A Matrix gt1000fx poweramp, because it is lightweight and i saw one guy using it with tube preamp and he said it is as good as vht 2502  but also later on i will go for axe fx so...

My custom 7 string is in building process


----------



## satchisgod

Not sure if I have posted these pics before. Anyway this is my rig. Simple set up but I like it that way...no fuss and amazing tone. JSX is a stunning amp.


----------



## NinjaRaf

I had this Mako Mak4 based setup that I gigged for a year. Sold it in July and got the 5150 212...again lol.






Minus the EC at this point, because thats for sale.


----------



## TeethLikeNathan

Ibanez RGA8QM>Korg DTR 1000>Kemper>Crown XLS 1000>Orange PPC4x12-HP


Just need a midi foot controller and another orange and i'll be happy for now haha


----------



## jordanky

Changed a few things up on my main pedalboard. I've finally gotten almost everything on my 'want' list as far as pedals go. Subbed the Vox Time Machine for a Flashback and Deep Blue Delay that I bought from a guy on another forum. Also the MXR Chorus will be leaving in favor of a TC Electronics Corona chorus this weekend. The only other pedals I really 'want' are a Strymon El Capistan (even though my delay needs are covered 100% with what I have now) and a Black Arts Toneworks Pharoah. Everything else is staying!






Also decided not to be lazy and come up with a real way to mount my DC Brick besides gaff tape and zip ties. Made these nifty little brackets on my lunch break today.


----------



## Overtone

do those altoids have the keeley mod?


----------



## jordanky

Overtone said:


> do those altoids have the keeley mod?



Actually it's modded by Analogman but they are kind of the same thing.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Recording scratch tracks a few weeks ago. Was lucky enough to be loaned a Thunderverb 200 for the weekend by apparently one of the nicest guys in the world. Going back to my 5150 was a little weird. 







Here's our practice set up
















Our bass player runs through the second channel of the DBX Compressor/Gate in the rack, but everything else is in my chain (save his bass amp on top of the rack.) He's running an 810 and 215. Id have to refer to him as to what speakers are loaded in them currently I do know however that his legion cab has had the horn removed and sounds alot better. My fender tonemaster is V30 loaded, and the Crate BV215 is rocking the stock American Vintage speakers still.


----------



## Charlez

My recently completed rig. I really like it.

Squier Jim Root Telecaster with Seymour Duncan Blackouts > POD HD500 > Alto TS112a


----------



## Seanthesheep

^ HOLY.


----------



## feraledge

DestroyerD said:


>



POD for effects or alternative? How does that Armageddon sound?


----------



## DestroyerD

The pod is for both effects and amp sims. The armaggeddon is awesome! Sounds huge through my deliverance 412!


----------



## Kidneythief

Not mine sadly, but damn looks awesome


----------



## Zugster

Also decided not to be lazy and come up with a real way to mount my DC Brick besides gaff tape and zip ties. Made these nifty little brackets on my lunch break today.




[/QUOTE]

Very tidy!


----------



## jordanky

^^^ Thanks! When I get the chance, I have a roll of really small black wire loom that I will be putting all the DC cables in, it will clean it up even more!


----------



## Thep

Bedroom is where the magic happens. And where I record music.


----------



## SeductionS

I bought the Laboga cabinet today and so far I'm a happy man


----------



## Andretti

Berti_smb said:


> Rack:
> Furman PL-PLUS C E
> Rocktron Hush Super C
> Engl E530
> 
> Box:
> Marshall 8412 (v30s & G12T-75s)



Man I've been drooling over the E530 for a few years now.. Don't you need a power amp for it? Sweet rig by the way


----------



## mcleanab

Andretti said:


> Man I've been drooling over the E530 for a few years now.. Don't you need a power amp for it? Sweet rig by the way



I have an e530 and a Rocktron Velocity 100. However, the headphone out also functions as a 1.5 watt power amp. I drove both of my 2x12's with it and it sounds pretty damn good! You just have to run any effects in the loop...

EDIT: and, of course, read the manual about headphone/power amp out so you don't fry it...


----------



## goldsteinat0r

There is some sick stuff in this thread.  Judging by the amount of 4x12s we either we have a lot of gigging/touring musicians or like...nobody has any neighbors. 

My live rig:

Gibson Les Paul
Douglas 725 Nat w/ Dimarizio Crunchlab (bridge), Neck PU disconnected. 

Through this here 5150  :






Effects: Boss TU-2. (I like to keep it simple. )


----------



## Shroony




----------



## The Scenic View

^ Wow, jealousy never hit me THAT hard. Props on the stellar collection you've got there!


----------



## Shroony

The Scenic View said:


> ^ Wow, jealousy never hit me THAT hard. Props on the stellar collection you've got there!


thx man


----------



## Soubi7string

Live set up for my band AORTIC

Boss NS 50 running through effects loop
Line 6 G50 Wireless Unit
Furman Power conditioner
Ampeg VH-140C
Crate Blue VooDoo cab Loaded with Celestion Vintage 30's 
my back up amps off to the side there
Marshall 8100
Crate GX130c
Crate Excalibur


----------



## reckoner

I recently ditched my Mesa OS 4x12 for the Orange PPC412. My 5150II has never sounded better! 






The EBMM is a straight JP6 in Pearl Redbusrt, no piezo but matching headstock and dot inlays. 

Here's a better shot of the Music Man:


----------



## Soubi7string

Side Project/Studio/Back up rig
Digitech Harmony man with an MXR Classic distortion and Digitech Death Metal in the harmonizer's effects loop a Boss FZ-2 Hyper fuzz(rare as fuck! and my favourite pedal) then a TC Electronic Flashback delay pedal AND a Modtone Stutterkill Killswitch.
all powered by a VooDoo Labs V2 Pedal Power

yes its all just a pedal board straight to the mixer


----------



## goldsteinat0r

That digitech Death Metal is the straight up silliest distortion pedal ever. SO much dirt. I had one and used to use it for home jamming when nobody was looking. 



Soubi7string said:


> Side Project/Studio/Back up rig
> Digitech Harmony man with an MXR Classic distortion and Digitech Death Metal in the harmonizer's effects loop a Boss FZ-2 Hyper fuzz(rare as fuck! and my favourite pedal) then a TC Electronic Flashback delay pedal AND a Modtone Stutterkill Killswitch.
> all powered by a VooDoo Labs V2 Pedal Power
> 
> yes its all just a pedal board straight to the mixer


----------



## Soubi7string

goldsteinat0r said:


> That digitech Death Metal is the straight up silliest distortion pedal ever. SO much dirt. I had one and used to use it for home jamming when nobody was looking.



For some reason I can get some gnarly tone out of it.


----------



## Soubi7string

I even record with it at times


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Recording again today







Im playing my Fender 412 with V30's, everything else in the picture belongs to others, but who could resist a shot with a 59 super reverb and a custom birch bass cab?






Close up of the Super Reverb because I was drooling while setting up


----------



## japs5607

Updated rig pic, just getting the money together for a matrix GT800, to go into the rack


----------



## rockstarazuri

Random pic of my rig from practice tonight. My general philosophy is to have a simple and consistent rig. The amp is the studio's amp, not mine. Guess the pedals!


----------



## Omrat

My rig:


----------



## Atomshipped




----------



## j_m_s

@Omrat, that ibanez is gorgeous.


----------



## HolidayKiller




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

the college life.

i need to get this shit organized


----------



## Unknown22

Custom-made amp. Fender Twin Reverb clean + Marshall/Soldano overdrive. 

Edit: cabinet is also custom. 2x12" with 2 Eminence Governor speakers.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

HolidayKiller said:


>



Holy shit.


----------



## mongey

crappy pic from rehersal


----------



## Andromalia

I love how the singer's mike is just in front of the mirror


----------



## mongey

Andromalia said:


> I love how the singer's mike is just in front of the mirror


 

lol

Its a big room in the studio that they actually built to try and get dancers in to use as a practise space so theres a long mirror all the way allong the font of the room .It never worked out it it beacme the big recording room .
We actaully all face away from the mirror and face the drummer. I always catch the drummer checking himself out as he plays though


----------



## GTailly

^ drummers...


----------



## arcadia fades

Just got this pair!
Diezel D-Moll & Zilla Super Fat Boy 2x12:


----------



## gainiac




----------



## Key_Maker

^


----------



## Berti_smb

My new rack day  missing some screws but will get new ones soon


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Rig as of now. Hoping to sell the Ibanez head and cab, pick up a new cab. And also add some effect pedals(delay, phaser, etc.) to my pedalboard, as well as a true bypass looper.


----------



## glp1996

My new rig! Small but it's all I need 

Guitar -->Boss TU-2 -->MXR Modified OD -->MXR Black Label Chorus -->Boss DD-7 --> Blackstar HT Studio 20





LTD ec-401fm (stock) tuned to Drop C 





Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro (stock) tuned to Standard


----------



## satchisgod




----------



## Sephael

Just moved half of my rig to my gf's house where I stay half the time.


----------



## Swarth

Loving that seriously special twosome fuzz you have.


----------



## Sephael

Swarth said:


> Loving that seriously special twosome fuzz you have.


This spring I plan to put my taxes to good use, such as adding a sarcophagus fuzz next to it


----------



## SloeGin

@satchisgod: How is the JCM800ZW ?


----------



## satchisgod

SloeGin said:


> @satchisgod: How is the JCM800ZW ?


 
@SloeGon It's a beast of an amp. Such a great tone off it, particularly when pushed with a tubescreamer. Sounds savage live and in the studio. It belongs to a friend of mine who's has a band called Three Hour Ceasefire. Check out the amp on their EP

Three Hour Ceasefire


----------



## c4tze

Razor Eater said:


> Dude you are the only other person I've seen that has a Jackson Cab! I have damn near the same set up right now, save the digitech I have a Line 6 Pod X3 Live. Are you just running the Digitech into the loop?



ATTN BAD HIPSTER PIC INC


----------



## kylendm




----------



## Trent_Holeman

All custom here folks 

Did the paint. Had a Full set of Kent Armstrong Motherbucker's installed

Amp posted soon


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

DanakinSkywalker said:


>



I like it. Nice and clean.


----------



## Sleazy_D




----------



## RideFour15

Just picked up a 2x12 for my room so I can leave my 4x12 at the practice space.

This will be my bedroom setup until I get a power amp for my PodXT, in which case the 6505+ will stay at the practice space as well.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

levijaymz said:


> I like it. Nice and clean.



Thanks dude!


----------



## nuERA

my esp ltd mhb 400 baritone and aftershock custom 4x12 w/ v30's and led's , and my evh 5153 rig


----------



## Sephael

nuERA said:


> my esp ltd mhb 400 baritone and aftershock custom 4x12 w/ v30's and led's , and my evh 5153 rig


Love how the red rings look, ever think about tracking down some red tuning pegs to match?


----------



## nuERA

Sephael said:


> Love how the red rings look, ever think about tracking down some red tuning pegs to match?



Didnt even know they existed lol now i want some !


----------



## nuERA




----------



## Sephael

nuERA said:


> Didnt even know they existed lol now i want some !








Sperzel - World's Finest Guitar Machine Heads

You can even get them with a black body and just the turning knob in red


----------



## col

Not sure if repost, but I don't think I posted this here yet:


----------



## iff

Taken for a BOTR...even though it's late. That's why all the pedals are on.


----------



## uberthrall

Running an M13 for delays,reverbs, and a little compression as well.


----------



## Key_Maker

This is my "other" new setup (My number 1 amp is the Egnater Armageddon)


----------



## Lirtle

New rig that I am absolutely loving.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Lirtle said:


> New rig that I am absolutely loving.



Are you just using the 5150III as a poweramp?


----------



## Lirtle

Both. It definitely slays by itself but is pretty sweet with the axe too.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Lirtle said:


> Both. It definitely slays by itself but is pretty sweet with the axe too.



Oh okay, I bet dude. Your rig looks way good by the way.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Lirtle said:


> New rig that I am absolutely loving.



What the fuck is the thing in the middle far right?!?!?!


----------



## Lirtle

haha my dads an artist so he collects tons of weird shit. I'm at my parents place for the holidays.


----------



## Austin175

I'll post a pic of my rig later tonight or tomorrow. I just have a vyper 15w modeling amp, peavy 6505+ 112 combo, Schecter C-1 Hellraiser, and a Ibanez RG7321.


----------



## jordanky

Bought myself a Fender Blues Jr for Christmas. Killer little bedroom amp, also one of my bands frequently plays a show at a small coffee shop so it will be great for that as well. 

Making a ruckus on Christmas:





Close up on my current pedalboard:





And can't forget this, since it was on Christmas!


----------



## cult

Sorry for the bad quality of the pic, just had my mobile phone with me.
It's a Laney VH 100R with a Hughes and Kettner 412 VC 412 A 30.

On the FX Board you'll find a TC Electronics Polytune, Boss NS-2, Homebrew Fuzz Factory and Tubescreamer, a Boss DD-20 Giga Delay and an EHX Holy Grail Plus Reverb. Also I made the footswitch for the Amp myself since I wasn't willing to pay huge ammounts of money for the original one.


----------



## MikeH

Just started this rack rig:





-Behringer Racktuner
-Line 6 Pod HD Pro
-Furman M-8x Power Conditioner

The tuner is really only being used for lighting purposes as the HD has one built in. Over the next couple of weeks I'll be buying a power amp and a cab, unless I can find a reasonably priced powered monitor.


----------



## mniel8195

i have the same evh rig in white i want to ditch my pedalboard so bad and go axe plus mfc so bad!


----------



## DropTheSun

This is my dream rig:
DT50 + POD HD500 (+ Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8 in the picture)

It's funny, that i sold my pedals and amp few years ago and little later i bought POD HD300, just to have a nice sounding gear for jamming at home and keeping things simple. 

Then i got hungry...

Well, after a year i realized, that i want more and it was time to upgrade my HD300 to HD500. I started writing songs again and soon it was time to get a pair of monitors for recording. Now, i had a great home setup for jamming and recording. I was once again happy...until i started playing in a cover band. POD HD500 sounds great thru PA, but i still (don't know why) started to miss a real tube amp and i got the DT50. Now, both setups sounds really good. Can't complain. But with DT50, POD HD500 actually sounds better. Real power amp and real tubes just makes the whole package sound amazing. 

So, it took little over two years and my gear went from zero to Dream rig. This gear works great for me. I play little cover gigs (pop,rock,heavy) and my own music is more metal. This setup can handle all that very well. And yes, i am a gear geek too. I can't say, what gear i have next year...


----------



## byrdparis

just the amp's this time... i will post my AXES soon 
















happy holidays!


----------



## jordanky

^ You have awesome taste.


----------



## Seanthesheep

MikeH said:


> Just started this rack rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Behringer Racktuner
> -Line 6 Pod HD Pro
> -Furman M-8x Power Conditioner
> 
> The tuner is really only being used for lighting purposes as the HD has one built in. Over the next couple of weeks I'll be buying a power amp and a cab, unless I can find a reasonably priced powered monitor.



get an Alto!!!


----------



## MikeH

Just checked them out. Look pretty reasonably priced. I may have to jump on one.


----------



## byrdparis

jordanky said:


> ^ You have awesome taste.


 
thanks man 
you too (im always gasing for a P90 guitar..\love the cream BJ )


----------



## op1e

My G major and BBE are out right now for my other guitarist to use with my Ultra 120. Should be adding a Rockmaster in a month. Traded the m207 for a Jackson Rhoads V.


----------



## adamcontinent

Just picked up the case a couple days ago. Really happy with the setup.


----------



## byrdparis

i love that you choose to get your pics around there 
its looks cool!


----------



## Milpitas Monster

The Milpitas Monster Bedroom Lair Corner Of Dooooom!!


----------



## The Scenic View

^ I might have to take that Southern Cross of your hands, sir. Other than that, nice rig!


----------



## donray1527

Here's my rig.


----------



## donray1527

Here is my rig. 




The 1527m is in standard and the RG8 is in drop E


----------



## alexpluswang

darn...you people make me feel naked


----------



## Moltar

blacksgslayer said:


> Here is my rig.
> 
> The 1527m is in standard and the RG8 is in drop E




I suppose you just got that RG8 recently? They just came out not too long ago if I am correct right?


----------



## donray1527

Moltar said:


> I suppose you just got that RG8 recently? They just came out not too long ago if I am correct right?



Correct. I love it.

Also.... Just took back that head and traded it for this...


----------



## Berti_smb

Lirtle said:


> New rig that I am absolutely loving.



Love it! I am considering to buy evh 5150 III 50w to use it as a poweramp to my engl e530, but also use it alone for another rock "band" with my buddies


----------



## donray1527




----------



## reckoner

Keep those 5150 III's coming!

Just picked mine up last week


----------



## j_m_s

love the look of those white 5150s!


----------



## donray1527

We should start a 5150 III owners club


----------



## sylcfh

c4tze said:


> ATTN BAD HIPSTER PIC INC






What's that on top of the 5150?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sylcfh said:


> What's that on top of the 5150?



Looks like an ancient Ibanez UE405.


----------



## Jazzamatazz

My incredibly humble (compared to a bunch of you on here) rig.


----------



## donray1527

And so ends the 5150 parade


----------



## DoomMantia

Custom Cab I built. Unfortunately it rarely gets used.


----------



## signalgrey

DoomMantia said:


>



Is that a Revelation is see? Mind telling me your thoughts on the amp?


----------



## Kride

1999 Hughes & Kettner Triamp (6L6GC), Rocktron Replifex, Marshall 1960B (T75s&V30s)


----------



## Dr Muerte21

Well here is my current updated rig 





Fender is my backup rig for now


----------



## svarta blixten

As if there wasn't enough of 5150's here already...
This is what I use at the rehearsal with Shadows Past. 






An EVH 4x12 and a new delay pedal instead of that Lego-looking thing from Ibanez is on my "soon to get-list". Also a G-lab GSC-3 would be nice, but not a prio. 

Cheers!


----------



## mcleanab

^^

Do I see an old Ibanez Stereo Chorus on your board? My very first pedal, EVER. Loved that thing. Would love another...


----------



## svarta blixten

It's a delay from Ibanez! DL-10 it's called. I'll soon get a Providence Chrono delay instead. The Ibanez is not a bad delay, just that I need more options. 



mcleanab said:


> ^^
> 
> Do I see an old Ibanez Stereo Chorus on your board? My very first pedal, EVER. Loved that thing. Would love another...


----------



## naavanka_

Just got an Orange AD30HTC


----------



## Simasm

My rig.


----------



## WhiteWalls

RIG UPDATE:






this picture will hopefully get me a Disney endorsement


----------



## c4tze

sylcfh said:


> What's that on top of the 5150?



ibanez ue400 black label edition multi effects. the only ue series unit with the complete and real ibanez tubescreamer ts-808 overdrive pro in it. and compared to my 79 pre production ts-808 od pro stomp box: it sounds exactly the same. 
i am using it only for the tubescreamer. my holy stomp box is the first that started my collection (i own every tubescreamer pedal on this world), so they belong into my nice glass closet that everyone can see them and fap, when other guitarists meet me at my house. for the home and 2nd rig i use the ue400 as tubescreamer for boosting the 5150. for the main rig ive got a maxon od 808 and the studio rig has several other tubescreamer clones with shitloads of other pedals.


----------



## c4tze

i like it how the behringer amps are spread widely across other countries, here in germany, the people know, that bugera is a brand from behringer and so they have real issues buying their stuffs. but for their price, theyre audidative porn. but many germans / europeans associate bugera with behringer and with behringer they think of the period of about 4 years when this brand made a lot of shit quality products. but those times are gone.


----------



## oniduder

latest incarnation of stupid that is my "Rig"


----------



## sylcfh

Whoa, someone actually possesses a DAR amp?!


----------



## Big Kern

Here is my Main rig,,,




[/IMG]


----------



## Basti

sylcfh said:


> Whoa, someone actually possesses a DAR amp?!



How cool would it be to have a DAR head with a Vader cabinet  

eh, it's the little things


----------



## RebellionRS

from last nights show, my band DEGENEK played,and a band called PERO DEFFORMERO.

the sound was so...so f*cking awesome.


----------



## TheDisease999

Live rig is the same but spider IV stack...

I have but a lowly humble rig in comparison to you all. BUT my pride lies in my esp zach householder signature..... MWAHAHA

Also goes without saying, but the decimator is <3

Dream rig = peavey 6505+ and mesa cab....


----------



## TheDisease999

oniduder said:


> latest incarnation of stupid that is my "Rig"








WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW Dar is real......


----------



## sylcfh

Basti said:


> How cool would it be to have a DAR head with a Vader cabinet
> 
> eh, it's the little things





Vader 2x15 with an EarCandy 2x12 on top.


----------



## karjim

Beside the DAR team I'm pretty short with my simple rig 






Laney VH100R +MesaCab  ready for Combcore
Ibby 1999 7620 EMG
Ibby 1987 560 DiMarzio Breed & Fast Track
Pedalboard is on the head sorry


----------



## yutup123458

 BOSS CE-3 CHORUS (1983 Japan - Alen Geere Mod )
 JIM DUNLOP CRY BABY ZW-45 WAH (True Bypass & Blue Led Mod)
 MESA BOOGIE V-TWIN PREAMP (V2) (2 x SOVTEK 12AX7)

 KLOTZ FUNKMASTER (3m)
 KLOTZ LAGRANGE (3m)
 D&#304;MARZ&#304;O JUMPER (2X 30 cm)

 ALEN GEERE PW2 
 ALEN GEERE AGPWRA2 12VAC 

 ALEN GEERE CUSTOM FOOTSW&#304;TCH

 ELECTRO-HARMONIX PEDAL BAG


----------



## fakrop




----------



## Kii

I need to buy a new cab...or upgrade to an Axe-FX and FRFR. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Lax

Current transition rig, just need a g-major2 ^^


----------



## Manhell

Kii said:


> I need to buy a new cab...or upgrade to an Axe-FX and FRFR. Decisions, decisions...



I will try to help you... I like the ADA but...Axe Fx and FrFr there's no way you can go wrong, also it really come in hand for the giging musician so you won't take all your house with you, I use a solo Ultra directly to the front of house and it does the trick awsomely.

Axe Fx go for it.


----------



## wormTGE

My mediocre rig hahaha but it really kills Roland cube 50 and Celestion loaded fender cab LTD EC-407 and Schecter Damian5


----------



## deathjazz89

Just picked up the amp tonight.


----------



## donray1527

Nice, those ht series really are better than the series ones. And that's not just something that the people who can't afford a s1 tell themselves


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard

My beefy bass rig. Bringin down the low end like its nobody's business 

Eden "the navigator" preamp -> crown xls100 -> Peavey 810.


----------



## owlexifry




----------



## IBZ Addict

Here are my current rigs...I think I've got gear OCD to boot, lol...


----------



## Manhell

IBZ Addict said:


> Here are my current rigs...I think I've got gear OCD to boot, lol...



what about taking the covers out?


----------



## Manhell

IBZ Addict said:


> Here are my current rigs...I think I've got gear OCD to boot, lol...



let me see if I get it right; 1 Mark V head 1 Mark V combo 1 Roadster head


----------



## IBZ Addict

Manhell said:


> let me see if I get it right; 1 Mark V head 1 Mark V combo 1 Roadster head



Right you are!...lol. The last amp on the right is a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 36 going thru an old Mesa 1x12.


----------



## donray1527

I want to see some modded grill 6505's. Those are always neat.


----------



## jordanky

I plan on posting an actual NAD soon, but I got my Rockerverb on Monday. This is the best amp I've ever played and I will never want another amp (high gain, anyways) ever again. Yes, I just said that. I can cover pretty much any musical ground that I need it to. I am one satisfied Orange owner!


----------



## donray1527

It makes me have a renewed faith in my state that all that ^^^^^ is here lol thank you


----------



## Mega-Mads




----------



## jordanky

blacksgslayer said:


> It makes me have a renewed faith in my state that all that ^^^^^ is here lol thank you



Haha Thanks man! There is some serious gear floating around this state. You just have to look for it!


----------



## Ericbrujo

blacksgslayer said:


> I want to see some modded grill 6505's. Those are always neat.


----------



## donray1527

Ericbrujo said:


>


Yes.....


----------



## japs5607

New minimised rack, just awaiting the power conditoner to go in, which arrived today


----------



## donray1527

japs5607 said:


> New minimised rack, just awaiting the power conditoner to go in, which arrived today



How well does the pod create a 5150 or 6505 tone? I have always been curious.


----------



## EricSVT18

blacksgslayer said:


> I want to see some modded grill 6505's. Those are always neat.



What are some good places for that? I'd also like some new tolex.


----------



## japs5607

blacksgslayer said:


> How well does the pod create a 5150 or 6505 tone? I have always been curious.



There is a good starting place on the customtone site. Made by one of the guys on here. The patch is called Joshua6505


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

wow, very clean looking rack!


----------



## donray1527

EricSVT18 said:


> What are some good places for that? I'd also like some new tolex.



You mean like where to get it done?


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Just finished reorganizing the room/studio. Here's my current setup w/ my new Axe FX II Mk II and Matrix GTFX10002U going into my Peavey Valveking 112 Combo. Pedalboard is a Korg Pitchblack -> Ernie Ball Jr. Volume Pedal -> Boss NS-2 -> Axe FX. Shit is LOUD. The Matrix isn't actually in the chain right now, it just looks cool  Monday I get my cabinet and this will look way cooler!


----------



## Santuzzo

Here are a few pics of some of my stuff, excuse the crappy nature of these pics .....
(yes, my music room is tiny)


----------



## Chrisesp

Nice and Simple-

Amp:

Framus Cobra (Re tubed and Re biased at 37ma)
Zilla Cab Studio Modern 2x12 with Eminence Legends (Greenback Voiced)

Guitars:

Caparison Dellinger II Black Rose
1991 Jackson Soloist USA


----------



## Veritech Zero

Well I feel this is overkill, but since I just got this amp in the mail and took pictures of it anyways I may as well leave a picture here as well.

Amp: Laney Ironheart 60W
Cab: some Genz Benz amazingness

Guitars:
Custom Strat
ESP AX
LTD Gus-200NT
LTD Gus-600EC

Pedals and misc. if anyone cares:
Sennheiser wireless instrument system.
Korg PitchBlack+
Dunlop Kirk Hammett Crybaby
Hardwire DL-8 Delay
Boss NS-2


----------



## Nitrobattery

Kind of a cluttered shot, but you can kind of see most of the goods.


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## megajosh20

Amps and rack gear. Will post guitars when I get a chance


----------



## Double A

Brofist for the g-flex. Love that cab.


----------



## R-Savage

Well here is my setup
a 1989 Randall RG100ES with Jaguars

and my 2008 Carvin X100B IV

With a little Pignose


----------



## Kii

X100B, nice


----------



## Enter Paradox

Won't be adding stuffs till next year I guess - still waiting for a full fledged amp.


----------



## german7

Recording sessions 

-Herbert
-EVH 50W
-Vintage Electric ( made in Argentina amps, sound very nice!)


----------



## Vhyle

Line 6 Spider II 150w (75/75 stereo out)
Line 6 FBV Express foot controller
Legion 4x12 dual input cab (I re-wired it to an X pattern)
BC Rich Platinum Beast, although my new main axe is an RG7321

The cab is a piece of junk, but it's got decent speakers in it (I can't remember what they are at the moment). But the amp, however, I love! Got some pretty killer tones set in it. And in full 150w mode, it fucking blasts. During band rehearsal, I run it at 75w (2 speakers) and it's plenty for practicing.


----------



## Baco

I've been wanting one of these for a long time now...






Finally


----------



## TheGuitarPit

My rig is pretty boring these days. Furman power conditioner -> Axe FX 2 -> studio monitors. Sigh. I miss my MKIV.

What do you guys think of these troll green strings? Barrrrf


----------



## 4Eyes

ScumTricycle said:


> What do you guys think of these troll green strings? Barrrrf


definitely not the way to go.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

4Eyes said:


> definitely not the way to go.



They sound flat as hell, too. I was just giving em a shot for kicks/shock.


----------



## 4Eyes

try EB cobalt strings, they worth it. all strings with "something" on them(color, protecting layer..) always sounded dead to me


----------



## Adrian-XI

New guitar rack I ordered got here today. Finally I can have (almost) all of my guitars out rather than in cases not being played. Oh and that's my new computer I built last week atop the Orange. It's all coming together.


----------



## j_m_s

Nice, sweet EBMMs!


----------



## admaxo

Very nice.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

4Eyes said:


> try EB cobalt strings, they worth it. all strings with "something" on them(color, protecting layer..) always sounded dead to me



Agreed. I also got a black set, but I'm probably not even going to bother with them. The green ones sound like you're playing with rubberband strings. I just purchased some cobalts to try, so thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My rig throughout the Testament/Overkill/Flotsam & Jetsam/4arm tour:


----------



## Core2x

New pic soon!

- Line 6 G90 wireless
- Furman PL-PRO DMC
- Fractal Axe FX II
- Rocktron Velocity 300
- Peterson Stroborack

- Zilla 4x12 (V30 - G12K100)


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Some of my stuff


----------



## donray1527

Those stroborack tuners are legit as fuck.


----------



## Baco

Core2x said:


> New pic soon!
> 
> - Line 6 G90 wireless
> - Furman PL-PRO DMC
> - Fractal Axe FX II
> - Rocktron Velocity 300
> - Peterson Stroborack
> 
> - Zilla 4x12 (V30 - G12K100)



Top quality from top to bottom


----------



## j_m_s

@core2x, sweet rig!


----------



## Baco

OMG, it grew even more


----------



## faceforward_007

Here is my at home rig at the moment (Diezel VH4S and two 1x12's)





And here is my Rig sitting at the jamspace (Diezel VH4 + VH4 Blueface + two 4x12's)


----------



## Seanthesheep

faceforward_007 said:


> Here is my at home rig at the moment (Diezel VH4S and two 1x12's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my Rig sitting at the jamspace (Diezel VH4 + VH4 Blueface + two 4x12's)



please dont tell me you have 3 VH4's  it looks too good


----------



## The Scenic View

Dat blue face... HNNNNNGGGGG


----------



## faceforward_007

Seanthesheep said:


> please dont tell me you have 3 VH4's  it looks too good



I know man, its bad, im a whore. Actually a fan of Diezels and gear in general. 

Don't kill me, but the jamspace rig barely gets used, i'm on the road all the time, so I mostly use that closet rig, lol


----------



## GorillaSalsa

It's been a very long time since I have had a real amp. I had a Hot Rod Deville 410 a few years ago and sold it after I discovered Amplitube 3. Fast forward three years and I miss having an amp, a real amp and pedals and the whole shebang. The new setup is less convenient than Amplitube, less configurable than Amplitube, and more expensive than Amplitube, but I'll be damned if it isn't infinitely more enjoyable to play through a real amp.







14U Shock Rack
Carvin V3M

Now it's time to fill this up with expensive things.


----------



## Rizza

Hell yea that's a Crate Blue Voodoo! Jealous? ...didn't think so...


----------



## ZachK

Peavey JSX and a Randall XL 4x12

Gonna redo the tolexx on both soon perhaps


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Just finally got all my cable routing and stuff tip top (for now), i can get set up in about 5 minutes easy now, even using 2 amps to switch...here she is...

Pod/Pwramp and 5150 are A/B'd - cleans/effects pod, Dist/Lead 5150





NS-2 in fornt of 5150, also in effects loop with the LPB-1 for lead boosts - switched from 5150 effects loop footswitch...flashlight of course...









Ground Control...nice and simple so i don't eff up the song changes





home made snake from board to rack...





....and it all runs through a stereo AT412 with Texas heats for the 5150 side and an AT1216 + JBL for the pod side, use one stereo side each for Pod and 5150. Thanks for looking.


----------



## col

fakrop said:


>



Looking good! Could you tell me more about the ESH?


----------



## xGUITARZEROx

GorillaSalsa said:


> It's been a very long time since I have had a real amp. I had a Hot Rod Deville 410 a few years ago and sold it after I discovered Amplitube 3. Fast forward three years and I miss having an amp, a real amp and pedals and the whole shebang. The new setup is less convenient than Amplitube, less configurable than Amplitube, and more expensive than Amplitube, but I'll be damned if it isn't infinitely more enjoyable to play through a real amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14U Shock Rack
> Carvin V3M
> 
> Now it's time to fill this up with expensive things.



God am I jealous of that V3M. Hows it sound?


----------



## japs5607

Updated rig pics, yes I know crap pics due to iphone


----------



## habicore_5150

Eh, nothing new has been added to the rig. Same shit as always


----------



## GorillaSalsa

xGUITARZEROx said:


> God am I jealous of that V3M. Hows it sound?



The V3M is amazing. The clean channel is SUPER clean, I actually think I won't need any compression. Second channel, I use for a very light bluesy overdrive, third channel is for real dirt. Second channel was a breeze, because I'm not too picky with that kind of sound (this is SS.org not TGP, after all). Third channel took a while to get to where I was okay with it. It's very dry, and not noisy at all. Add a touch of the built-in reverb and you're good to go.


----------



## patdavidseven

some absolute quality rigs throughout,
new amp incoming next month, rig pictures up then


----------



## msalazar

Bam!!


----------



## reckoner

My other guitarist picked up the bottom Orange 4x12 for $350 
The previous dude drew on it with a sharpie but I'm confident some Goo Gone and a toothbrush will take care of it.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

reckoner said:


> My other guitarist picked up the bottom Orange 4x12 for $350
> The previous dude drew on it with a sharpie but I'm confident some Goo Gone and a toothbrush will take care of it.



Awesome rig, I'm loving it! On a side note... why would anyone deface an Orange like that? With a sharpie?


----------



## Chris_H87

I was just about to post 'Nice rig, but why the fuck would someone do that?!'


----------



## Steinmetzify

Office rig. Gets the metal done during the day


----------



## slowro

Marshall 4x12 as a desk for my cheap compact jam area, I play through headphones so I don't need monitors






New group shot of the planks





I don't like clutter or wasting time setting up gear so my cornford is in the bedroom and my jcm800 sleeps under the bed.
I plan on buying a better interface and a prs bar stool to sit on.


----------



## jordanky

Got an Axe FX recently, possibly shelving the Rockerverb for a bit!


----------



## Manhell

jordanky said:


> Got an Axe FX recently, possibly shelving the Rockerverb for a bit!



YOU'RE GONNA BREAK IT !!!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Milpitas Monster said:


> The Milpitas Monster Bedroom Lair Corner Of Dooooom!!



Do tell more about the wall stand, doesn't look like the usual ones we see.


----------



## nikt

*Rig:*

VHT D60 + Buzzaro 212 cab with Celestion V30s + Planet Waves Cables






*Guitars:*
- ESP SC-7M
- ESP SRC7
- Ibanez LACS Munky 14 string acoustic
- Ibanez LACS Rusty Cooley
- Ibanez Artist Custom 2700 '79
- Washburn PTK


----------



## snesnostalgik

Line6 Hd Pro 
Fryette 2/90/2 
Nomades 4x12 





Agile pendulum 7
Schecter C-7 hellraiser
Warwick Corvette$$ 5 strings (made in Korea)


----------



## Gren

Just brought all my gear home from rehearsal space so thought I'd snap a shite pic






A lot of new stuff here, I'll have to do a big NGD soon with a proper camera 

Ibanez RG550
Jackson DR5
Ibanez SD9
Red Witch Fuzzgod
ADA MP1 + Microtube 100
TC G major
JCM800 cab with 2xV30s


----------



## Kii

Fellow MP-1 user, huzzah!


----------



## zilla

i miss my mp1. had the adadepot mod 3.1 on it. it was awesome.


----------



## col

NAD! Sorry for the crappy image, I'll get better ones soon. Really liking the red channel modern with bold and diodes. 

I posted some Kemper profiles of the Racktifier and Mako on the rig-exchange as well.


----------



## mcleanab

col said:


> NAD! Sorry for the crappy image, I'll get better ones soon. Really liking the red channel modern with bold and diodes.



How is that Mako?? I wanted a Mako Mak 4 so bad I could spit... never could find one when I actually had the money... went to the Engl e530 and finally settled on the ISP Theta...

I'd still like to try one out someday...


----------



## col

mcleanab said:


> How is that Mako?? I wanted a Mako Mak 4 so bad I could spit... never could find one when I actually had the money... went to the Engl e530 and finally settled on the ISP Theta...
> 
> I'd still like to try one out someday...



Hi, I've had the Mako for over 4 years now and it's never going to leave. It's the sound I hear in my head. It's the Dorado gain channel model. Smooth, dark, compressed, liquid. Has a lot more mids than an Engl or Diezel Herbert though. Not a very "big" sounding amp, quite "polite" actually. Has a lower midrange emphasis.

The Mak2 is the most versatile amp I've come across with the two gain knobs (labeled preamp and gain) which tweak the amount of saturation and the amount of gain, and the freak knob which is basically a high mid cut/boost. The Mak4 doesn't have these features though afaik.


----------



## Berti_smb

Here is my rig (rack with Engl e530) in A/B comparison with Line 6 POD HD Pro. Both racks are powered by each chanell on vht 2502. And two Marshall 1960s cabinets.

Engl is winner because is more open but is lacking all the effects like gate, compressor, reverbs and so on.


----------



## TheDisease999

Guitar is the esp zh-7 zach householder with the emg's


----------



## Steinmetzify

Upgraded to a Mesa Single Rec, modded by FJA. This thing slays.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Grabbed a V3M from SevenStringer. Awesome amp!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

2x12 is totally the way to go. Awesome


----------



## Shrediablo

The gang!


----------



## nic0us

I'm going to get rid of the Marshall cab soon, so it won't be there in the future.


----------



## MBMoreno

And the board (missing two pedals)





And the other guitar





Still without a photo is a Relay G90


----------



## capoeiraesp

Updated Rig


----------



## MesaENGR412

Updated Rig: 

Axe FX II into Multi-watt Dual Rec (slaved)





Schecter Guitars/SD Blackouts





Still deciding on a couple patches with the GCP. Will likely be overdrive and Wah (once I get an expression pedal)





-AJH


----------



## incinerated_guitar

^That should be marked NSFW. Thats some straight fap material!


----------



## Thanatopsis

Just got the Classic 60/60 this week. I'm loving it so far. I've never been a big effects user, I got the GSP5 just because it was $20. Considering it's ancient, it's not that bad. The chorus(which to me sounds more like a flanger) and delays I like. Flanger kinda sucks though.


----------



## akguitarmaster

finished this a month ago.


----------



## col

New better pics: 

My ghetto recording rig:


----------



## capoeiraesp

How is that monstrous gig ghetto?


----------



## StraightedgeTom

My current set up as of right now consists of:
*Amps:*
EVH 5150 III 100w Head (Might switch to a Rockerverb?)
Mesa Oversized Cab
*Guitar:*
Fender Jim Root Telecaster
*Pedals:*
Boss BCB-60 (Pedal board)
ISP G-String Decimator
Electro-Harmonix Memory Toy
Maxon OD808
Boss TU-3 Chromatic Tuner
Line 6 G30 Relay (Wireless)

This picture was taken today (4/28/2013)


----------



## col

capoeiraesp said:


> How is that monstrous gig ghetto?



lol

I meant only the first pic. The rest are at the rehearsal space.

The little grey box next to the monitor is my recording interface.


----------



## Chasethebreather

My current rig

Axe Fx Ultra
Rocktron Velocity 300
Mesa Recitifier Cabs
Voodoo Lab GCP
Monster 2500 power
Line 6 G50 wireless

We run DI to front of house but still use cabs on stage (no mic)


----------



## silent suicide

The small but killer amp.





Picked all of this pieces of gear up since I joined the forum, except for the Epiphone..
Going to add a noisegate and an equilizer to it soonish..
And then something to record


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Peavey 6505+ and new Mesa Boogie Oversized 4x12. -> Pedalboard (True-bypass looper, SD-1 overdrive, NS-2 Noise suppressor, Pitchblack tuner, FX loop: Carbon copy delay, Boss phaser, and 6505+ footswitch) -> Schecter Blackjack ATX C-1, Schecter C-1 +


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

http://youtu.be/Zaell0vxDVM


----------



## capoeiraesp

Carlos, I am disappoint. Doomy bells and no brootz? c'mon!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

NAD - The Dual Recto....went from a 6505+ - the recto is def more my thing - especially love the spongy mode.
My main cab is at out practice shed...


----------



## Key_Maker




----------



## capoeiraesp




----------



## Wookieslayer

MBMoreno said:


> And the board (missing two pedals)



YO DAWG, WE HEARD YOU LIEK OVERDRIVES SO WE STACKED YOUR SUPER OVERDRIVE WITH A MODDED ZAKK OD WITH A HUSTLIN CLEAN OVERDRIVE.


----------



## Basti

you people belittle me 






Ibanez RG7321 
Randall RH150
Harley Genton G212 (loaded with V30s)


----------



## carcass

Basti said:


> you people belittle me



no way sire, because "There is no greatness where there is no simplicity" as Leo Tolstoy once said


----------



## Basti

carcass said:


> no way sire, because "There is no greatness where there is no simplicity" as Leo Tolstoy once said



Thank you  In that case, it sounds awesome as fuck and it's black. 
ALL. 
BLACK.


----------



## gainiac




----------



## gainiac




----------



## gainiac




----------



## HateTank

I also use a ground control pro and my 77 JMP Marshall is in the shop getting all new tubes and caps.


----------



## Itchyman

My cute little 15w rig I keep at my Mommy's place. Don't worry - the zoom isn't in the signal chain. It's just a MIDI foot controller for the TriAxis.


----------



## Used666




----------



## VikingGuitar

Finally got all the components for my rack setup. First time I"ve had anything besides a shitty combo amp in about eight years. Very stoked! And those are Celestion V30's in the cab.  
(Not pictured: POD HD500)


----------



## AryaBara

Here's mine






Well...











Not as sick as some, but it gets the job done.


----------



## VikingGuitar

+1 for Poulin and TSE808!


----------



## cult

Lots of DIY Pedals on there!

by the way, is there a sub forum or a thread for FX building on SSO?


----------



## RoboKopp

Long time lurker first time poster!

Here's my rig: 

I recently picked up the X3, it's replacing a TC Electronics G Major.

Back of the rack has a Line 6 G30 wireless, ISP decimator, MXR Noise Clamp ( Not in use until the VHT gets an fx loop mod) and a MXR Classic Overdrive modded with external switch to switch between the Zakk Wyle OD and the GT OD modes.

I have a Deliverance 4x12 at my bands practice studio.


----------



## Shredmon

here is my new Engl Gigmaster 15, got it yesterday, its awesome, please forget the Metroverb down there, im just using it as a cab until i have money for a 212 Cab....
with my Tubescreamer in front its a really, really decent sound for not so much money 
Dig it!


----------



## Omrat

Simple:


----------



## jordanky

I ditched my enormous Orange dual footswitch and built my own. Had a couple of friends of mine that own a nail salon paint them up for me. They look fantastic and save SO much space! TC Electronic PolyTune>Dunlop MXR Smart Gate>JHS 808>Way Huge Supa Puss>Earthquaker Devices Black Eye into the front of my Rockerverb.





Quick hallway setup before a show last night:


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## Used666

The newest addition


----------



## Sudzmorphus

Love it.


----------



## BenSolace

I will eventually get round to posting pics of my rig, but I must say it's a real eye opener going from the first few pages of this thread to the last few pages on just how much gear has evolved. So many more Axe FX's now and less heads/massive pedalboards!

(P.S. sorry if this has already been said by someone, but I didn't fancy reading through 100+ pages to check )


----------



## Rtf417

My current rig/collection...


----------



## The Scenic View

^+1 on the collection of Steph sigs.


----------



## Randy

That Steph-caster is begging for an SA-7


----------



## mikenothing

Kemper Profiling Rack > 2 x Alto TS115A's


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## EricSVT18

5150 212. Boss NS-2, Ibanez TS9, custom Agile Septor 727 and LTD MH417. Nice and simple.


----------



## Milpitas Monster




----------



## Cerebrum358

Finally got my rig into my new apartment. 
Peavey 6505+ 
Ampeg Cab
T.C. Electronics G Major
Ampeg SVT solid state amp
Planet Waves and Monster cables 
I recently bought the Line 6 Pod HD Pro as well. I was incredibly disappointed with it at first. Now that I've had time to mess around with it, I love it to death. I'll try and get some recordings with it up here as soon as I figure out how to do a decent mix. I'll try n get some better pics up of the rig and whole family as soon as I get home.


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Some new,some old.mst i dont have anymore


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Not sure how to upload multiple pics on my ipad.


----------



## CharlesTbastard

So im jst gonna keep goin.


----------



## CharlesTbastard

And if someone doesnt like it...


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Im sure theyll let me know!


----------



## MaxSwagger




----------



## Soubi7string

my dream rig:


----------



## MUTANTOID




----------



## reckoner

The latest and greatest...


----------



## Judge_Dredd

JCM900 with 1960AX cab. I don't care for the negative comments on this amp. It's just great! Love it. I use a Boss BD-2 in front of it to boost it a bit. It's also great for low tunings/7string. Notes stay very clear when tuning low.


----------



## jordanky

Finally got my old JMP working after owning it for almost a year, just never had the time or the need to get it running again but HOLY SHIT. I should have done this sooner! Also picked up this old school JCM800 cab, CHEAP, that matches the head perfectly both aesthetically and sonically.


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Some more...


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Heres my LP


----------



## Crossbreeder

A nice pic of my old rig.


----------



## ZeroTolerance

I should change that Sig:X for Ultra Lead...


----------



## TheUnvanquished

This is my modest little rig. I run an ISP Decimator, Fulltone OCD overdrive, and a Boss tuner out in front of the Dual Terror. The only thing I feel is needing an upgrade is the Fender cabinet...


----------



## xzyryabx

Mine:


----------



## mcleanab

^^^^
That's a lot of tasty Engl for this town, sir!


----------



## spawnofthesith

^^The ENGLs and cock stocks are


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

xzyryabx said:


> Mine:



OMFG I want that Horizon 3 with the cherry sunburst soooooooooo bad.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

good god, man


----------



## Phil Jacques




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

You win.
Im not sure what you win, but you win.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Krigloch the Furious said:


> You win.
> Im not sure what you win, but you win.



Completely agree.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## madrigal77

Small update:


----------



## oniduder




----------



## capoeiraesp

Yet another updated rig pic from me! Another multiscale will be added in the next few weeks and I am excite.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Here's a bad picture of mine...

Engl e530, Marshall 100/100. Morley Wah, Korg Pitchblack, MXR Comp, Moollon OD, Mad Professor Stone Grey, ISP Decimator G-String, MXR Carbon Copy.


----------



## metal_sam14




----------



## theo

MAN I'd love to have a second HD1221 in my rig. I can only afford one for now though :/


----------



## Jes




----------



## Jayd41

Happened to have all 3 Mesas in the same room last night, figured I better take a family portrait.






Is it obvious that I like Dual Rectifiers?


----------



## reckoner

My bands current back line.


----------



## guitarfabe1

My rig for right now though it is changing soon. Very soon.


----------



## shanike




----------



## sheener19

Got my new guitar and finished condensing my rig to it's smallest size.






...and one more of the guitar won't hurt anyone haha


----------



## Whammy

capoeiraesp said:


> Yet another updated rig pic from me! Another multiscale will be added in the next few weeks and I am excite.




Are the Transformers the Masterpiece series on top of the amp?


----------



## elnyrb10

sheener19 said:


> Got my new guitar and finished condensing my rig to it's smallest size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more of the guitar won't hurt anyone haha



perfection. in every single aspect


----------



## bnosam

sheener19 said:


> Got my new guitar and finished condensing my rig to it's smallest size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more of the guitar won't hurt anyone haha



I get jealous every time i see this guitar


----------



## incinerated_guitar

sheener19 said:


> ...and one more of the guitar won't hurt anyone haha



Good god, that is the most beautiful ibanez I have ever seen! Might I ask what kind that is???


----------



## sheener19

incinerated_guitar said:


> Good god, that is the most beautiful ibanez I have ever seen! Might I ask what kind that is???



Chris woods built it, Marty Bell finished it and I wrangled all of the hardware together and slapped it all together haha


----------



## incinerated_guitar

sheener19 said:


> Chris woods built it, Marty Bell finished it and I wrangled all of the hardware together and slapped it all together haha



Totally jealous


----------



## Omrat




----------



## jrstinkfish

Was rolling this out to the car, figured I'd take a pic while they're all still together (leaving the JC and one of the 2x12s at my drummer's place).





Gibson Explorer, all blacked out with D-Activator X's. Prestige Heritage Standard. Jet City JCA20H. Laney Ironheart IRT120H. Two Avatar Contemporary 2x12s, each with one V30 and one G12H-100. I only use three pedals: MXR Smart Gate, MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive, and a Boss TU-3 tuner.

And here is my dog Otis inhaling the dog biscuit you see to the left of the Prestige


----------



## capoeiraesp

Whammy said:


> Are the Transformers the Masterpiece series on top of the amp?



Soundwave and starscream are. Optimus is a 20th anniversary special edition. 
I've got a few more on order that are gonna be pretty massive.


----------



## GraveMind

Tis my baby


----------



## ExDementia

Here's most of the amp family -- or at least what is at the studio right now. The cabs are all backlined behind the drummer with long cables out to this tower of power where we can get to it.






Carvin V3m
Egnater Tweaker 88
Randall RG100es
Ampeg VH140c


----------



## The Scenic View

+1 on the RG100es


----------



## Allealex

jrstinkfish said:


> Was rolling this out to the car, figured I'd take a pic while they're all still together (leaving the JC and one of the 2x12s at my drummer's place).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson Explorer, all blacked out with D-Activator X's. Prestige Heritage Standard. Jet City JCA20H. Laney Ironheart IRT120H. Two Avatar Contemporary 2x12s, each with one V30 and one G12H-100. I only use three pedals: MXR Smart Gate, MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive, and a Boss TU-3 tuner.
> 
> And here is my dog Otis inhaling the dog biscuit you see to the left of the Prestige



Nice! But why two 2x12?


----------



## jrstinkfish

Well I owned a massively heavy Carvin 4x12, and I found it a pain in the ass to drag around when I didn't need that much volume. So I sold it and got one of the 2x12's. Then I thought, hmm, what about the times I *do* need that much volume, or if I just *want* that much volume? So I snagged another. Probably doesn't project as well as a true 4x12, but the flexibility is worth it to me 

It also allows me to keep one here in my bedroom and one in the practice space -- other guy has a Vader 4x12, so I just have to lug the one 2x12 over to compete.


----------



## Jayd41

ExDementia said:


> Here's most of the amp family -- or at least what is at the studio right now. The cabs are all backlined behind the drummer with long cables out to this tower of power where we can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carvin V3m
> Egnater Tweaker 88
> Randall RG100es
> Ampeg VH140c



The Tweaker 88 is such an unsung hero. I had one for awhile and I still miss it. How are you liking yours?


----------



## ExDementia

Jayd41 said:


> The Tweaker 88 is such an unsung hero. I had one for awhile and I still miss it. How are you liking yours?


It's my other guitarists, but I like it a lot. It really is an under rated amp -- especially for metal. People don't think it can do heavy stuff, but they are very wrong.


----------



## MetalBuddah

sheener19 said:


> Got my new guitar and finished condensing my rig to it's smallest size.



Sheener19 wins the whole thread


----------



## jrstinkfish

ExDementia said:


> Ampeg VH140c


I'll have one of these someday.


----------



## ExDementia

jrstinkfish said:


> I'll have one of these someday.


Unfortunately they have their downsides. This is how mine currently sits:






Because of problems like this:








But It will be back up and ready again to pummel faces soon enough.


----------



## sandalhat

I had an Ampeg VH140C for a while. Had similar problems that needed fixing to keep it working. In the long run for me, it wasn't enough to justify the floor space it took up. But still a cool amp and they can be had for a good price, when you can find them. My favorite part of the whole amp was the chorus, but how often do you really get to use that. lol


----------



## sheener19

MetalBuddah said:


> Sheener19 wins the whole thread



Haha thanks man. I appreciate it


----------



## bandemic

ExDementia said:


> It's my other guitarists, but I like it a lot. It really is an under rated amp -- especially for metal. People don't think it can do heavy stuff, but they are very wrong.



hows the similarities between the 88 and the 40??

i have a tweaker 40 head running through a rebel cab and love it for cleans and hard rock crunchy tones, but i do not know where to start to get a good metal tone. whether it be pedals or multi effects pedals...


----------



## theo

ExDementia what's the problem with that board? All I can see that's standing out is the extra flux residue around the pot terminals?


----------



## Wrecklyss

what i'm working with currently. I am planning on adding a Vox (either AC50CP2 or AC30 handwired) down the road and a delay pedal soon. The ecstasy red through the clean channel is pretty much like having another amp channel, plus it has a boost so i can cover a very wide range of sounds with it. Not the fanciest rig i've ever owned, but it could very well be the most portable and simplest to use.


----------



## Ernesto

Just about ready to sell it all so I can condense down to a smaller, lighter setup.

Thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...d-one-man-band-setup-light-weight-travel.html


----------



## deathjazz89

Dat rack


----------



## Ginger27

Here's mine at the moment
I call it the Mark I, because in the space that cables are taking, some day soon will be my Vox Wah, along with a volume and an expression for the Boss phaser. Also the footswitch for the amp will go there.

This took me a long time, but it was worth it
I can upload pictures of the whole process if anyone wants.


----------



## DiezelMonster

I'm pretty sure I have other rigs posted in this thread as we all do. 

I am confident in this setup and might want to add a few more effects in the future.


----------



## Chris O

Throw this into the pile...


----------



## Triple7

Chris O, I'm in love with your Ibanez collection dude.


----------



## Chris O

Thanks, dude! I appreciate it!


----------



## WarMachine

Current Rig 

The box my gear is in was a PV-400 PA. I just took the guts out to leave the empty shell, then cut 2 strips of wood, cut a strip of angle iron and drilled the holes for the bolts to hold the rack gear in, screwed the angle iron into the strips, screwed the strips into the sides, top and bottom and voila  ......but now i need to build one from the ground up to fit my new power amp into lmao! That'll be another random pic day in the near future


----------



## GTailly

Some of my pedals at a recording session last weekend...


----------



## Forrest_H

Chris O, give me your pacificas


----------



## Chris O

Forrest_H said:


> Chris O, give me your pacificas



What's that thing about cold, dead fingers?


----------



## DaemonRage




----------



## Aevolve

Horrid phone picture, but here's what I'm running these days.


----------



## Erik Ekholm

My current Legion of Doom!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My current rig:











A shot of my stable of guitars too 






I just got the 2x12 the other day, now all I need is a G Major in the last rack space and a Ground Control Pro to control the TC, pedals, and amp channels. I'll post an update once I get all those set up and whatnot.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

How do you like that carvin tele? She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rick

Greyson, I love you but I hate you too.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

incinerated_guitar said:


> How do you like that carvin tele? She's gorgeous!!!



Thanks! I love it haha it fits my hands and balances really well. Heavy as hell, but it's worth it because it sounds massive  I still need to give her a proper name, though. 



Rick said:


> Greyson, I love you but I hate you too.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Current guitars in front of my Mesa 4x12 oversize cab.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My newly aquired Peavey 6505+ combo (I'm still tweaking it, probably going to throw a V30 in it eventually), along with my 2 main guitars - an LTD H-207 (I swear it's actually green) in Drop C# with a low G#, and an Ibanez SZ520 in Open B






As for the pedalboard, I'm running into my Ibanez Weeping Demon wah, an MXR EVH Phase 90 on script mode, an Akai Drive3 Overdrive, then the amp, into a Modtone Minimod Analog Delay, Line 6 M5 Stompbox Modeller that I mostly use for the Particle Verb model, and a TC Electronic Ditto Looper, and of course we have the footswitch for the 6505 on there as well. This is all I have room for at the moment, but I'm hoping to expand and make a double-tiered pedalboard.






(Apologies for the piss-poor lighting, but hey, at least you can see it)


----------



## oniduder

rig is four amps

fortin natas, dar fbm, peavey 6505+ and mesa mark iv

seen in pics b-low!

this is really just for recording ease, everything is controlled via the rjm rack gizmo, which is awesome, and the custom audio electronics RS-10, which i may sell not sure yet

if mills acoustics ever comes around to getting the cabinets i paid for, (**hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah**) then i'll have more cabinets to play around with and possibly the need for a better amp switcher/router dealio, but for now the rack gizmo is doing quite a bit of good, and sounds great

thanks






sorry this is kind of darker picture, anyways,


----------



## Aris_T

oniduder said:


> rig is four amps
> 
> fortin natas, dar fbm, peavey 6505+ and mesa mark iv



Maybe you should consider a second career in demolitions...must be a walk in the park with this rig!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad




----------



## mietschie




----------



## Forrest_H

Yee


----------



## GTailly

Bit of pre-production this morning.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Here's my current rig (from left to right):

Ibanez SR305 bass
4u Rackmount w/ Furman power supply and Behringer rack tuner
Trace Elliot GP12SMX AH400 w/ 1048H 4ohm cabinet
Traynor Bassmaster 50 (used for bass distortion or guitar clean)
Orange Dark Terror (Rythm + lead channel for guitar)
Randall RM100 head (being used by the guy I'm selling it to, haven't used it at all in the past year)
Peavey Triple XXX cabinet w/ mixed 6505/Triple XXX speakers (main guitar cab, bass distortion cab)


----------



## GTailly

^ That traynor.


----------



## aryoprionggo

coming through...


----------



## rebornself27

here is mine


----------



## mcleanab

^^
Nice grill to cover those Eminence speakers!


----------



## rebornself27

mcleanab said:


> ^^
> Nice grill to cover those Eminence speakers!


 

Its looks much better in person


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## LeviathanKiller

@asmegin_slayer
 that is MASSIVE lol


----------



## asmegin_slayer

LeviathanKiller said:


> @asmegin_slayer
> [/URL] that is MASSIVE lol



That's what she said!


----------



## cult

Re-did my pedalboard, looks so clean and tidy now


----------



## davidxsharpe

Well I recently signed up and wanted to make a first post, so what better place than here?

Right now my rig is:
Guitars: 7 string Warwick Bass, Agile Intrepid 8 string
Amps/Modeling: Pod HD Pro (selling this weekend in favor of going back to tube), and various rack effects (not pictured)
Cab: Moss 4x12

Looking to improve my set up in the near future, so i'm sure i'll be posting some more pictures!


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## mesaboogie6l6

having trouble loading pics


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

any help would be appreciated


----------



## mesaboogie6l6




----------



## mesaboogie6l6




----------



## mesaboogie6l6




----------



## Zeriton

Figured I'd take a few crappy pictures of current amps.







Main rig:
ENGL Powerball V1
Orange 4x12" cabinet
Maxon OD808 'clean boost'
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
TC Electronic Flashback in the loop
Grolsch straplocks 


Always consider selling the Powerball for something new to try but it just does the whole tech-metal thing perfectly. Still would consider selling/trading it for the right offer 








Second rig:
Marshall late 60s/early 70s Super Bass (we're not sure on the date and neither are Marshall)
Marshall 1960A 4x12" cabinet (really want to do an uberkab mod to this)


----------



## jdiz




----------



## s_k_mullins

My rig is pretty stripped down at the moment because I sold one of my amps and 8 of my pedals. But I'm looking to add some more stuff in there soon.


----------



## CountFrisky

Awesome rigs throughout!
Here's mine:












Super simple, and amazing sounding. I dream about this tone when I sleep


----------



## 4Eyes

when I saw first two pics I was thinking - I would just add delay, then I saw last pic


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad




----------



## sage

All packed up and ready for the gig. Far more compact that previous iterations of my rig have been. Gratuitous small dog shot.


----------



## Moo

at some rehearsal





this was right before shooting my band's first music-video 





live 





ENGL Savage 120 minus 2 knobs that got lost somehow
Bogner Xtc 4x12 cab with a broken "g"  ... some people say I should just remove the remaining parts of the g ;D


----------



## Darren James

^^^*==awesome!


----------



## sage

Gig went super well. Small dog was choked that she didn't get to go. You can see the Kemper racked up with the V300 over there on the right. Looks super groovy on stage.


----------



## jordanky

Picked up this rad little Matchless on Saturday and finished with my newest pedalboard build. NAD and updated board pictures soon!


----------



## RichIKE

Updated. Currently running a fcb1010 but on the MFC waiting list.


----------



## oniduder

Aris_T said:


> Maybe you should consider a second career in demolitions...must be a walk in the park with this rig!



just saw this, this my friends is good comedy!



i mean the post, not the vid, anywayzzz


----------



## Eclipse

My cool rig as of right now.


----------



## IrvOnly

Toshiro said:


>




I just love the way that White Xiphos looks


----------



## IrvOnly

Collapse said:


> new pic of the case I made for my heads, I will post more when the new cabs arrive



Whats the difference (soundwise) between both heads?


----------



## incinerated_guitar

There is absolutely no tonal difference between a 5150II and a 6505+. They're literally the same amp...


----------



## Kride




----------



## MBMoreno




----------



## Manhell

Î saw this photo somewhere else, could it be the same


----------



## xzyryabx

Some major changes, so figured updated pics are needed!

RIG A:
ENGL Ironball
SPLAWN 2x12
Boss GT-10
ESP Kiko SE (custom shop)
ESP Horizon-III (custom shop)
ESP Horizon-III Custom (custom shop)





RIG B (all for sale BTW):
ENGL Savage 120
Jet City 1X12
ESP Horizon Custom 25th Anniversary (custom shop)
ESP PL CTM
ESP SV


----------



## Dr Muerte21

Here is my new updated rig and I'am very happy with it.







And here is my roadie, she keeps it all in perfect condition and ready to play.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

^ cool setup!


----------



## Toshiro

IrvOnly said:


> I just love the way that White Xiphos looks



Thanks! It's gone through some slight changes since then, though.


----------



## Steve-Om

sheener19 said:


> Got my new guitar and finished condensing my rig to it's smallest size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more of the guitar won't hurt anyone haha


 

This is one of the cleanest rack rigs I've seen...


----------



## Steve-Om

Moo said:


> at some rehearsal
> 
> 
> this was right before shooting my band's first music-video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live
> 
> 
> ENGL Savage 120 minus 2 knobs that got lost somehow
> Bogner Xtc 4x12 cab with a broken "g"  ... some people say I should just remove the remaining parts of the g ;D


 

is that an AKG wireless on top of the Engl? which one is it?


----------



## Steve-Om

Chris O said:


> Throw this into the pile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/user/chrisolson68/media/IMG_2306_zps37293e62.jpg.html
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/user/chrisolson68/media/IMG_2311_zpsed732d7e.jpg.html


 

I've been REALLY thinking of trying this setup...

those are alto speakers aren't they?

btw NICE setup! and those Pacificas are a symbol of good taste


----------



## Chris O

Steve-Om said:


> I've been REALLY thinking of trying this setup...
> 
> those are alto speakers aren't they?
> 
> btw NICE setup! and those Pacificas are a symbol of good taste



Ha! Thanks!

Yep - they are the Alto TS112's. I'm very happy with them. Kinda big compared to others I've seen, but they sound great...and not just "for the price". I have a Pod HD400 coming in, and I'm kicking around getting a single 8-10" monitor for that - we'll see.

Thx for the Pacifica kudos!  Always have my eye out for those.


----------



## Steve-Om

Chris O said:


> Ha! Thanks!
> 
> Yep - they are the Alto TS112's. I'm very happy with them. Kinda big compared to others I've seen, but they sound great...and not just "for the price". I have a Pod HD400 coming in, and I'm kicking around getting a single 8-10" monitor for that - we'll see.
> 
> Thx for the Pacifica kudos!  Always have my eye out for those.


 
what kind of monitor would you get?

I have been thinking about different setups that might work:
1. POD HD or 11Rack> TS115A
2. AMT P2 > power amp > 2x12
3. POD HD > power amp > 2x12

Im not sure on which kind of setup to get. This will be mostly for gigging so I dont have to carry a full head + 4x12 stack.

and yes, those Pacificas with the Z looking inlays are just awesome, a frind of mine had one and it was a breeze to play


----------



## Vostre Roy

Yesterday we had our first rehearsal as a complete band with my current project, for the occasion we settled on a name (Vermin) and I took a picture of the band's amp setup. Only the Randall is not in use

On the left: Engl E570 -> Mesa 20/20 -> Genz-Benz G-Flex 2x12"
Middle: ABY -> Trace Elliot Ah400 GP12SMX -> Trace Elliot 1048H
ABY -> Tech21 SansAmp BDDI -> Behringer EQ -> Peavey Triple XXX
Right: Engle Fireball 60 -> Groove Factory 4x12"


----------



## Rotatous

My humble setup -


----------



## Moo

Steve-Om said:


> is that an AKG wireless on top of the Engl? which one is it?



Haha i don't know because i borrowed it from a friend of mine and only use it in the rehearsal room and live :/


----------



## arcadia fades

IMG_20130917_100045 by andypaterson2, on Flickr


----------



## atimoc




----------



## zilla

how do you like the TS100 power amp?

A long time ago I was debating getting one to run my MP-1 through but ended up going another route. I've always been curious since and have never seen anyone outside of the carvin forums with one.


----------



## atimoc

zilla said:


> how do you like the TS100 power amp?
> 
> A long time ago I was debating getting one to run my MP-1 through but ended up going another route. I've always been curious since and have never seen anyone outside of the carvin forums with one.



I haven't used it very much yet to be honest. I got it as a part of a trade, and it's been waiting for a rack and quite a bit of 11R patch tinkering before it gets any band use. On apartment volumes it does sound good with 11R, though.


----------



## reckoner




----------



## KAMI

Here's my current amp setup, but if I'm honest, I find myself playing the POD direct most of the time:


----------



## Omrat




----------



## Ericbrujo




----------



## JD27

Sold my Dark Terror and HT-5, now I got a Orange OR15 boner. It never ends...


----------



## Distracter

Dr Muerte21 said:


> And here is my roadie, she keeps it all in perfect condition and ready to play.


----------



## ReznoERG

Mine. May not be a 3000 dollar rig, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Given To Fly

ReznoERG said:


> Mine. May not be a 3000 dollar rig, but I'm very happy with it.



If you go by new prices thats a $3000 rig.


----------



## Toshiro

Logo plates make the rig.


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Oh, I'll play, too.
Furman PL-Plus II, POD XT Pro, ART SLA-2, Bogner Uberkab (older rear-loaded 8ohm version)

I don't have a rack, yet. I'll probably go 8U so I have a few extra spaces for ventilation, and still have room for growth (Wireless and a 2U power amp).







...and one to show just how huge my cat actually is.


----------



## Datura

that cat is massive


----------



## ZXIIIT

Guitar > JamUp on iPad (Griffin Stompbox) > Carvin PM15A


----------



## tupesaku

Blackstar Series One 200, Hughes&Kettner Coreblade Head and cab, couple of Washburns


----------



## The Scenic View

That Face Eraser (corrections?) has got my attention


----------



## Josh_Conlee




----------



## tupesaku

The Scenic View said:


> That Face Eraser (corrections?) has got my attention



Jeap, it's a Face Eraser...got it this summer so it's fairly new to me. Liking it more every time I play it


----------



## AntiChrister

Brootal


----------



## ZXIIIT

Despite how "annoying my rig looks" JamUp on iPad sounds awesome, keeps up with live drummers/tube stacks and makes for extra light travel.


----------



## Lava Joe

My current (stereo) rig:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/893546_3678889306609_918597647_o.jpg


----------



## Lava Joe

Dunno how to get the link to show in text


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

do it like this:


Code:


[img]your_image_link_goes_here[/img]


Ooh. What kind of Bogner cab is that?


----------



## Chris O

Update!


----------



## Lava Joe

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> do it like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]your_image_link_goes_here[/img]
> 
> 
> Ooh. What kind of Bogner cab is that?



It's a Bogner Straight/slant 4x12 with 25W Greenbacks, rated 16 ohms for 100W RMS, so I run the Rocker into it right at 100W instead of risking it with the 6505+. Not to mention, I think both heads complement each cab perfectly the way they are. I love the way the designed it to maintain the slant baffle, but it's all in one consistent straight line instead of bending at all, then of course the straight top <333.

Ok thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Ben.Last

Chris O said:


> Update!



Can I ask: why a Kemper AND Axe FX?


----------



## Kride

Opened up my OD808 clone... looks tidy and the jacks are by Switchcraft.











And here's the recently acquired Mesa Dual Rectifier by itself and sitting on a pile of Oranges.


----------



## Chris O

Ben.Last said:


> Can I ask: why a Kemper AND Axe FX?



Nooooooo!!!!


----------



## Fretless

My current in home rig


----------



## Ben.Last

Fretless said:


> My current in home rig



What desk is that?


----------



## Fretless

Ben.Last said:


> What desk is that?



It's a studio RTA from GC Studio RTA Producer Station | GuitarCenter It's got a ton of rack space, and has plenty of room for everything.


----------



## donray1527

Gonna be posting a new Tube rig soon, just sold my axe fx and about to sell a guitar. It's gonna be tight.


----------



## margar2




----------



## victim5150

Chris O said:


> Update!



Nice. Are those Alto powered speakers? Are they the 10" or 12"? How do you like them? Thinking about getting some for my Axe-Fx.


----------



## Decipher

Latest incarnation:










Really am feeling complete now. This rig sounds so monstrous and works so well.


----------



## CountFrisky

That is a really REALLY nice Rivera rig sir. Much props to you. I wish I could hear that setup in person. Well done!


----------



## sszemer




----------



## mcleanab

Ever feel like you are living the dream?












Goddamn... every time I think I want to try something new (like a Mesa Recording or a Triaxis), I tweak a little bit and remember that (for me) the ISP Theta gear has stomped on every other thing I have tried... and even if that isn't the case, at the very least, this gear seems to "change" over time and reveal how versatile it really is... oh yeah, and the Charvel is a ....ing monster.


----------



## victim5150

Just got in the XiTone passive wedges to run with my new Axe-Fx II and Matrix power amp. Sounds incredible. Highly recommend the XiTone gear and the customer service is fantastic.


----------



## agardner2015

How does the Boss GT-6 work for you? I want to get a multi effects pedal (i currently have no pedals) and I've been looking at the GT-6, GT-8, and the GT-10. What do you suggest?


----------



## Kii

victim5150 said:


> Just got in the XiTone passive wedges to run with my new Axe-Fx II and Matrix power amp. Sounds incredible. Highly recommend the XiTone gear and the customer service is fantastic.



That sure is one sexy Charvel.


----------



## Mongoose

ESP Standard Horizon HRF-II See Thru Black Cherry
LTD MH-417 Matte Black
LTD MH-1000NT See Thru Blue
Schecter Devil Tribal Elite Gloss Black
90's Peavey Studio Pro 112
Peavey Vypyr 15


----------



## Scordare




----------



## zilla

how do you like that carvin power amp?


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Jayd41

Got most of the heads in one room the other day to do some comparisons and try to decide what gets to stay and what needs to go.


----------



## reckoner

Sounds pretty good I guess


----------



## davidxsharpe

Been making a lot of new gear purchases now that i'm working a big boy job, haha. How the rig is looking right now (I'm sure it will change soon): 






Axe Fx Ultra
Soundtech Power Amp (not the best but it gets the job done)
Mesa 4x12
Voodoo Labs Ground Control
Expression pedals

Guitars: LTD EC-407, LTD SCT-607b


----------



## satchisgod

The rig minus my pedalboard. Took the chrome off the JSX and the thing looks wicked! So much better. Have a few different colour indicator lamp jewels on the way so thinking a purple light would look deadly. Oh the vanity


----------



## satchisgod

reckoner said:


> Sounds pretty good I guess


 
An man after my own heart with that kind of rig. Simple and awesome sounding!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

My "annoying " rig, so annoying having all that empty space/hassle free setup.




Even more "annoying" is how it sounds.


----------



## sefloval

Brick by Brick! Haven't been there in a long time, but love that place. You and your band sound good!


----------



## ZXIIIT

sefloval said:


> Brick by Brick! Haven't been there in a long time, but love that place. You and your band sound good!



:O you've been there? awesome! We play here a bit, pretty awesome venue.

We're opening for Orgy on December 18th if you're free


----------



## Ericbrujo




----------



## DropTheSun

Axe FXII, RCF ART 310a monitor and Pod HD500 for midi control and as an backup gear. Super light and great sounding set.


----------



## Universe74




----------



## vhtforme

Dirty guitar... 



IMG_8696 by GloomDC, on Flickr


----------



## Manhell

why two 2:90? they sound different? or one is for triaxis and the other for the jcm200?


----------



## vhtforme

Manhell said:


> why two 2:90? they sound different? or one is for triaxis and the other for the jcm200?



Those 2:90's do sound different to me top one is pretty old and has old tubes bottom one is a super late serial # and has a new set of JJ tubes. Live if I bring both amps I'll run a radial box and marshall powering one cab and 1 2:90 stereo into the other sometimes in 1/2 power depending on how loud were going to get.


----------



## BenSolace

vhtforme said:


> Those 2:90's do sound different to me top one is pretty old and has old tubes bottom one is a super late serial # and has a new set of JJ tubes. Live if I bring both amps I'll run a radial box and marshall powering one cab and 1 2:90 stereo into the other sometimes in 1/2 power depending on how loud were going to get.



That has gotta be clucking loud and clucking heavy!


----------



## Continentjustice

Have at it! 
My home made Ts9 rack set up


----------



## vhtforme

Continentjustice said:


> Have at it!
> My home made Ts9 rack set up
> 
> View attachment 36537
> 
> 
> View attachment 36538
> 
> 
> View attachment 36539



that's pretty cool. I bet you could sell something like that (a conversion). Did you wire up a 1/4" jack in the back for switching it on and off? or it is just always on? A half rack would be even better. I'd love to have a 1/2 rack of just a DD-3.


----------



## Continentjustice

vhtforme said:


> that's pretty cool. I bet you could sell something like that (a conversion). Did you wire up a 1/4" jack in the back for switching it on and off? or it is just always on? A half rack would be even better. I'd love to have a 1/2 rack of just a DD-3.



Its literally a $2.50 switch from radioshack that i rigged so you can turn it on and off and i drilled holes in a blank 1 space rack panel, gave it some stickers and paint and it looks wicked!


----------



## Duraesu




----------



## sszemer




----------



## Steinmetzify

^ Nice; I'm ordering the 5153 tomorrow. That's a great amp right there.


----------



## MBMoreno

My portable rig


----------



## Manhell

^Boa, hoje em dia andar com tralhas não é facil


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Amps pedals and current go-to instruments.
The wall of sound:





Blackheart BH5 combo on top of a vintage 212 loaded with 1974 Cerwin Vega speakers.
Ampeg Micro CL bass head on top of Peavey 158 bass amp on top of an Ampeg 210.
Boss 7 band bass eq, Ibanez SM7, Homebrew Elec Doomsday Device, Rivera Metal Shaman pedals.
Peavey Vypyr 15 on top of a 1976 Garnet Gnome.
Rivera Knucklehead Tre on top of a Traynor YCS412A2.
The AMAZING Mega Amp with 5"? speaker.

The rest of the stuff.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

^^ That is an AMAZING collection!




































There are a few other bits and pieces, but these are the frequent fliers.

PS - the cable management on my board is woeful, I know. It's very much a work in progress!


----------



## DISTORT6

Love that CE! ^^^


----------



## dashizzler

I like it. It's loud and crunchy. Ooooooh. Makes my neighbors hate me.


----------



## monkeysuncle

^ Wont you be my neighbor?


----------



## TJey

My rig..
Just saying..





Simplicity


----------



## ZXIIIT

Updated


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ZOMB13 said:


> Updated


How did you bind the body on your Ibbey and are those stickers on the fretboard?


----------



## ZXIIIT

joshuavsoapkid said:


> How did you bind the body on your Ibbey and are those stickers on the fretboard?



Headstock and body have automotive pinstripe tape, did it in 2008.

The inlays are vinyl decals, I designed them and were custom made by JOCKOMO in Japan.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

TJey said:


> My rig..
> Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity



I hate you


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Here's some of it in a crappy cell pic.


----------



## youngmanblues

updated my rack too,

build a a patchbay with 2 xlr, 2 midi 1 utp and now there also is a usb socket.
and a fancy light ofcourse 

pod hd pro and my mesa boogie 50/50

this is by far the best sound i've ever created


----------



## Wrecklyss

Figured i'd post my updated version because i've changed and added a few things





Amp: AC50CP2 w/ JJ tubes and an Eminece GB128/Cannabis Rex spkr upgrade
Gallien Kruger 4x10 bass cab w/ built in 350W amp connected via XLR (i can turn the master all the way down and set a more bedroom friendly volume on the GK cab for home use, adds extra low punch for rehearsals, works as PA in a pinch)
Pedals left to right: Channel/effects loop foot switch, Source Audio Poly-Mod w/ Hot Hands 3 controller, Bogner Ecstasy Red, EHX Micor POG, Vox Time Machine Delay
Still to come: Source Audio expression pedal, V847 wah, Rocktron Banshee Talk Box, Bogner Ecstasy Blue, Pedal power supply unit
Still to build: Pedal board


----------



## SeductionS

My simple rig:
my newly acquired Mayones Legend -> Line 6 G90 -> Axe-FX std -> Rocktron Velocity 300 -> Laboga 4x12" with British V30's


----------



## adamcontinent




----------



## margar2

Two nice Agile guitars!!! How they play?


----------



## Dillen

Hey this is my first post so sorry I'm making any mistakes. 
Anyhow here is my recent set-up:





LTD Gus-EC600 





Ibanez 270DX





Ibanez RGA8









Ibanez mtm1









Homebuilt Telecaster, EMG 81/60, ebony fretboard, mahoganybody and maple neck 





Pod HD Pro
Torpedo Live VB-101
Mesa Boogie Roadster
Mac Book Pro

not in the picture
Ibanez Tubescreamer
Boss tuner
MXR 10b EQ
Crybabe Wha
EMU 0404 audio interface 
2X12 Cab with V30 speakers 

/Dillen


----------



## Seanthesheep

hey, how you finding the torpedo with the mesa?


----------



## boroducci

My current combo
Randall RM100Ce
with 4 modules: Clean, Brown, Top Boost, Ultra
100 Wt
2&#1093;12"


----------



## ducer




----------



## yutup123458

Detail : yutup123458


----------



## Axewield31

Most of my rig. The bass gear is owned by my brother, but it's fairly communal. 
Guitars (left to right):
- Crappy Stella 3/4 acoustic
- (In the cardboard box) Walden acoustic
- Warwick Thumb BO 4 string
- (In the case) Martinez acoustic
- Ibanez S7320
- Framus Diablo
- Modded Epiphone Les Paul Custom
- B.C Rich P bass copy

Amps (also L-R):
- Ashdown ABM 500 Evo III (pretty sure that's right) with matching 4x10.
- Orange Dual Terror with homebuilt V30 2x12 (usually boosted with the Bad Monkey that's sitting on top.
- Old Maton V202. It isn't working at the moment but it'll be fixed up soon.


Absent: 
- Warwick Corvette $$ 4 string
- Vox AD30VT-XL
- Fender Rumble 15
- Various pedals that are laying about elsewhere / at friend's houses.


----------



## Dillen

Seanthesheep said:


> hey, how you finding the torpedo with the mesa?



I have just bought the torpedo so i haven't got so much time tweaking it, but i think it sounds really good for recording the amp and it really catches the dynamics surprisingly well for being "a digital toy". 
I've tryed the torpedo with a 5150 and that was brutal!


----------



## Shotgun

Guitar: Happy S6 (swamp ash, BKP Juggernaut) hungarian custom guitar
Amp: Mákos Hatred (6550) hungarian custom amp
Cab: Marshall 1960b (EVM12L and Eminence V128)


----------



## ZXIIIT

For those that b!tch and feel uncomfortable  with my iPad rig, fear not, I also use ENGL on select gigs (courtesy of my friend)


----------



## DJTanZen

axxessdenied said:


>



How do you like that Darkglass B7K? I would love to get one myself.


----------



## youngmanblues

ducer said:


>



what rev is that? damn i'd kill for an uberschall


----------



## mcleanab

Here we go:

ISP Theta Preamp
Lexicon MPX-G2
Rocktron Xpression
ISP Theta Combo
Ebtech Hum Eliminator
Peavey PV8 USB Mixer (USB to the computer to DAW)
Alesis M1 Active 520USB

Charvel Wild Card #6 Dreamsicle with EMG 81 and EMG SAV
Ibanez Artcore Semi-Hollow AMF73 with EMG HA and EMG HAX
Diamond by Aria with EMG 85

As of today, the Rocktron is the effects loop of the mixer. The Theta Preamp has a dry line out into the mixer and a second line out into the Lexicon for TONS of shimmer/delay/reverb effects ala Alex Lifeson HOLD YOUR FIRE/PRESTO. The ISP Theta Combo is blaring out from it's 12 inch subwoofer and 12 inch Swamp Thang with the XLR out (frequency compensated cab sim out) into the mixer for a bit of EQ using the Rocktron for chorus/delays... IT'S THE THUNDER OF GOD... even at low volumes. 

The Lexicon is far and away the finest multi-effect unit I've ever had... seriously considering getting rid of the Rocktron and grabbing another Lexicon (the cab sims stomp the Rocktron's cab sims... for that matter, all the chorus, reverbs and delays too!).

What's fun about this, is that I can mix and match and try all sorts of configurations with the mixer and different cab sim options and all the various ways I can find to experiment... I can use the cab sims in the Lexicon and record direct with just the Theta Preamp, I can use the Rocktron cab sims with the Theta Combo so I have two "complete" sets... right now, all I need is Morley A/B switcher and I could have just a click between clean and high gain... who knows?

Oh yeah... I have a Line 6 Filter Pro on the way!!!! Shimmer effects from the Lexicon mixed with pseudo laser beams and alien drive by's with the Line 6? Oh my...


----------



## Seanthesheep

Just got this all together yesterday, havent even played through it really yet!

The amp is a dud and blew my power conditioner so Im waiting for carvin to take care of that and then I have to get a new power conditioner but I think my rig will stay like this for a while!


----------



## Fretless

I needed a break after spending the last 4 hours playing a single song just to tweak my tone right for my four string that I never use.


----------



## Unicursal

Here a picture of my EVH 5150 III. I'm still in love with it!


----------



## TJey

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I hate you



What's wrong?


----------



## silent suicide




----------



## aryoprionggo




----------



## Unicursal

silent suicide said:


> ..PIC...



Nice Blacky! He was one of my favourite ENGLs!
I'm missing mine a little bit, since I sold him to your country (Sweden)


----------



## ShRed DuRsT




----------



## victim5150




----------



## The Scenic View

Mmm, looks great! How do you like the Stealth compared to the stock 5153?


----------



## daniel_95

To the left is the main rig I've been using. It's an ENGL Screamer 50 head into an ENGL Standard 4x12 with the Celestion v60 speakers.
v




To the right is the new rig. I found a buyer for the ENGL rig and I've been slowly converting to a rack setup. Getting the 4x12 around is a huge pain in the ass so I'm replacing that with the Blackstar HTV212 cab with Celestion Seventy 80 speakers, A downside however is the lack of wheels or side handles  so I may replace that too.

Upon selling my Peavey Rockmaster and some other gear I bought the Mesa Boogie Studio preamp which is being run through a Rocktron Velocity 120, which is in turn being powered by the Behringer PL2000. The Mesa however came with a US plug so I've gotta use a step down transformer, which I've got to lug around as well  It's all sitting in this crappy 8RU box thingy I found off Gumtree for $25, that thing is heavy enough without the units sitting in it. Eugh. Another thing to eventually replace. It's funny, the original idea was to downsize.





The main guitar I'm using is an Ibanez RG320FM. It looks black in most lighting, dark blue in others, but in actuality its purple. Very reliable guitar. I still use a black Jackson JS30DK as a backup though.

Pedal wise I'm running a cheap Livingstone OD at the front, and an MXR Carbon Copy in the FX loop. Just a side note, I can get perfectly acceptable rhythm & lead tones out of the Mesa without a boost. It's probably a psychological thing, I just like having the OD there.


----------



## victim5150

The Scenic View said:


> Mmm, looks great! How do you like the Stealth compared to the stock 5153?



Love it. Channel 2 has the extra crunch I was wanting. The revoiced mids are chunky but still cut through in a live mix and the resonance knobs add some thump but don't flub the lows. Sounds tight and punchy.


----------



## Carvinkook

oh MAN!! YoU just had to say it had the EXTRA CRUNCH! I always thought the channel 2 on the 5153 would be better if its gain went about 25% HIGHER. i ALWAYS DIMED MINE AND IT WAS DAMN NEAR PERFECT!! 

eXCUSE ME SIR, BUT NOW iM A bIT gASY!


----------



## kirklandrock

Here's my junk........


----------



## 1b4n3z

Got a new cab yesterday. I was about to give up on my Mini Recto - the damn thing is way too loud for home use on Modern, and the Vintage gain mode seemed too muffled at low volumes through a Stiletto 2x12" I had previously. I was about to put the damn thing up for trade on a local guitar-related marketplace, when I stumbled upon a trade offer - Diezel 412 FK Custom for a quality 2x12". I gave the MR25 another chance and took up the offer. After a quick playthrough the cabs changed hands (plus a bit of change) and my apartment rig just went one notch further towards utter ridiculousness  

The Vintage gain mode really shines through the Diezel (loaded with G12K-100's)! I now get a very defined and thick saturation even at a very low levels of volume. Awesome clarity. Granted it's not quite a 'shred-away-while-the-family-sleeps-in-the-next-room' setup, but for apartment setting it's an excellent sounding combination. The cab isn't even as directional as the Stiletto was, which I found a bit surprising. Put two guitars in the shot for good measure


----------



## heero22




----------



## Pedro

My humble contribution!






And pics of my handmade pedalboard


----------



## japs5607

Nice work on the pedal board.


----------



## yutup123458




----------



## cwhitey2

Just moved all this crap to one spot 

From top to bottom:
H&K Vortex
Mesa Dual Rec 2 Channel
Randall 4x12 with 70/80s in her
Basson 4x12 Eminence Legends in her


----------



## Blitzie

There's nothing I'd rather be doing on my day off.


----------



## Blitzie

just for specifics; FJA modded Mesa single rec, nothing in the loop. SD-1 in front in case I feel like playing some Devy or just need a little boost. ESP standard series Eclipse, in silverburst. Full thickness, triple binding around the whole thing. Replaced the knobs with clear PRS knobs, I like those better. Hetset. Fair to Midland wristband for a string damper. Essential headstock tuner.


----------



## marshallH

1968 gibson les paul custom "fretless wonder"

1969 Marshall super lead

Marshall 20th anniversary cab (same as randy Rhoads)

Brutal enough?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I recently rejoined my psychedelic/prog band and here's my pedalboard:







I'm actually trying to get rid of a few pedals... so I can fit the Boss Slicer in.


----------



## SandyRavage

Still Super simple and reliable. Korg Pitchblack finishes it off.

Also quick view of the pedal board I just fabricated. Super simple and all wired in meow.


----------



## victim5150

victim5150 said:


>





The Scenic View said:


> Mmm, looks great! How do you like the Stealth compared to the stock 5153?




I'm digging it. Definitely more gain on the blue channel. I pretty much use the red channel for all my lead and rhythm work and use the blue for a bluesy plexiglass type crunch. The mids seem voiced a little different too. It definitely cuts through in the mix.


----------



## Razzy




----------



## BrutalPunishment

The current Rig I use in Summon the Destroyer. Planning to get rid of the Behringer line mixer next week and pick up a few new toys instead. Total meat and potatoes, but it f*cking slays.


----------



## xschuldinerx




----------



## Killadelphia




----------



## jboroff

One of these:






Through one or two of these:


----------



## jboroff

That guitar looks really cool. What's up with the two highest strings though?


Shotgun said:


> Guitar: Happy S6 (swamp ash, BKP Juggernaut) hungarian custom guitar
> Amp: Mákos Hatred (6550) hungarian custom amp
> Cab: Marshall 1960b (EVM12L and Eminence V128)


----------



## CanniballistiX

I'll be taking better pics, but here's my current rig. Pedalboard is just out shot.


----------



## JEngelking

CanniballistiX said:


> I'll be taking better pics, but here's my current rig. Pedalboard is just out shot.



 What Jackson is that? The finish is awesome.


----------



## CanniballistiX

JEngelking said:


> What Jackson is that? The finish is awesome.



It is a slime green SLATTXMG3-7.


----------



## victim5150

Updated pic with the new pedalboard. Pedaltrain Pro.


----------



## JEngelking

CanniballistiX said:


> It is a slime green SLATTXMG3-7.



Thanks for the reply! That guitar looks badass.


----------



## Josh_Conlee

Hoping to add a second cab soon-ish.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Second thing I noticed in that picture was one of those horrible X-Factor ramps ...
Sick rig though!


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Josh_Conlee said:


> Hoping to add a second cab soon-ish.



I dig your Gadsden Flag. Sweet rig too!


----------



## JohnIce

The rigception


----------



## Randy

Needs moar modelers, IMO
EDIT: Also, Cubone


----------



## Metal Guitarist




----------



## pylyo




----------



## tssb

pylyo said:


>



Nice setup  Do you have a link to that chair ?


----------



## pylyo

Sorry, I have no idea where it's from really...


----------



## Mklane




----------



## CanniballistiX

^^^ That is exactly what my cab setup will be in a few weeks if all goes as planned!


----------



## monkeysuncle

will kill for Vader 4x12


----------



## ghostred7

Just switched back to my tube head and got a new cabinet. 

Live in case custom made by GA Case Company
Mesa 2x12 cab
EV12-Classic 200w speakers x12
This thing sounds massive


----------



## Metal Guitarist

That's a 2x12 Mesa?


----------



## jordanky

Tone mountain:


----------



## K_7sinZ

'scuse me guys while I try to keep things brOOtal!


----------



## youngmanblues

studio is done,
time to put my rig in my control room, the only thing missing is my mesa stiletto cab


----------



## Josh_Conlee

Mklane said:


>




So sick. I want a Vader 4x12 to pair with my Recto 4x12.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Not sure why it says I deleted my photo but here's a new one with better quality and a new guitar!


----------



## MaxSwagger




----------



## axxessdenied

Coming along


----------



## Nitrobattery

Picked up the 6505, the 2x12 cab and the 4x12 underneath it this week. Throwing Greenbacks in the 4x12 and Eminence V12's in the 2x12.


----------



## ghostred7

Metal Guitarist said:


> That's a 2x12 Mesa?


Sorry...didn't see this. 

Yes with replaced speakers.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/265765-late-ncd.html


----------



## Kride

'New' pedalboard, got this 2nd hand

http://www.gatorcases.com/p/16108-1449/gpt-pro-pwr


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## metaldoggie

Here is my modest rig.






Jem7DBK which I've had for about 10 years.
My newly acquired Schecter Blackjack C8 NGD:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/265023-belated-ngd-schecter-blackjack-c-8-walnut.html

The purple and black ("Viper") 6s are guitars my dad built from scratch during my teens making them between 18 and 20 years old (I don't remember exactly when they were built).

The purple guitar was built first, and started life out in red with angled horns on the top and the shape was loosely based on the JS Ibby.
It has a rock maple neck, rosewood fingerboard and ash body (swamp possibly).
Pups are Kent Armstrong PAF pro in the neck and KA Super Distortion in the bridge.
We actually went to Kent's house to purchase them and met his Iguana Iggy!
My plan is to strip the body, stain it and then refret it.

The black guitar was built next. I don't remember the materials used, but they are probably pretty close to what was used on the purple guitar, except the fingerboard is ebony. DiMarzio Fred Pup and a sh*tty floyd licensed trem we got at the London Music show one year on the BC Rich stand where they were selling off parts they had laying around.
I'm going to get rid of the trem and glue a block of wood in it's place and put a fixed bridge in it, and a regular nut.
Not sure if I will change the pickup out, but I may look into making my own sustainer and putting it on here to experiment with.

I have a Boss GT Pro for amp sounds and effects (plus an original Crybaby).
I control that with the Behringer.
My power amp is a UK Peavey Classic 50/50 that is running from a step-up transformer since I live in the US now. I researched into getting it converted, but for the money it wasn't worth it.

Other than a few stompboxes I don't really use, and a couple of crappy acoustics, that's pretty much everything.


----------



## metaldoggie

Forgot to add, the speaker cab is home made, with 2 Celestion G10s.


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## narad

Right when I was transitioning to a more digital rig, things got pretty crazy:






Apologies for the crap photo...standards were low for phone pics in ~2010.
Ultimately I liked the Axe tones using an amp power section, so all the other rack stuff and the monitors went.


----------



## Seanthesheep

axxessdenied said:


>



Costco desks FTW


----------



## axxessdenied

$100 each


----------



## arturocivit

metal_sam14 said:


>



Really clean, love it, any extra info on those speakers?

Arturo


----------



## metal_sam14

arturocivit said:


> Really clean, love it, any extra info on those speakers?
> 
> Arturo



I don't actually have them anymore, I had issues with them overheating from little use so I sent them back, I just use whatever is around now wherever I am.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Did my first gig in a year, it was an acoustic bossa nova duet and this was my rig:






Yeah, even in a one acoustic setting, I still need more than 3 pedals.


----------



## DestroyerD

metal_sam14 said:


> I don't actually have them anymore, I had issues with them overheating from little use so I sent them back, I just use whatever is around now wherever I am.



personally i use the Electro-Voice elx112p with my axe fx 2.

they where recommended over the hd2112s and personally i think they sound way clearer!


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Ulvhedin

Doublepost craziness, my apologies.


----------



## Ulvhedin

That Edwards(?) is a sweetheart! What speakers are in the cab?


----------



## BornToLooze

Whatever comes stock in MG cabs, it's the last part of my rig I need to upgrade.


----------



## xzyryabx

BornToLooze said:


>



Digging that Edwards and the straightforward setup!


----------



## silent suicide




----------



## emilbaekdahl

The EVH 5150 III 50 Watt is the newest addition to my rig.


----------



## SandyRavage

Not that anyone cares but some rig updates from this month.....finally dialing shenanigans in.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Here's mine for gigging use, I keep it at my friend's house since we do all our band practice meetups there & I live in an apartment where loud noise & music is prohibited. I'm gonna be snagging a Randall Diavlo RD5 for at home use & recording use soon since it has the XLR feature.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Ibanez and Ibanez Jr


----------



## UncurableZero

emilbaekdahl said:


> The EVH 5150 III 50 Watt is the newest addition to my rig.


Hey, how does that HB cab sound with the 5150 III?
It seems to be amazing value for money.


----------



## solarian

Just got the Dual Recto today!


----------



## emilbaekdahl

UncurableZero said:


> Hey, how does that HB cab sound with the 5150 III?
> It seems to be amazing value for money.



Definitely. Not only has it the Celestion Vintage 30 speakers, but the build quality is also very good taking into consideration that it is a $200 purchase. I can heighly recommend it if you are going for great sound on a budget.


----------



## Killadelphia

This is my rig for live shows... for now


----------



## hikizume976

crappy picture of mine, love how it sounds though...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Went to an informal jam session with a bunch of musos I've never met so I downsized my pedalboard.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My super minimal practice rig. Moving my full rig down flights of stairs sucks, so it's just my head and 2x12 with a tuner and a gate that I pulled from my normal pedal shelf.






I'm starting to buy a couple of pedals to use on my old pedal board (in the photo) so I can eventually have a "B" rig for practices or stages that can't fit my full-on two road case rig


----------



## solarian

Calling it 'complete' for now. Finally getting closer to that sweet spot for the amp itself. Got rid of the Boss RC-20xl looper and added a Digitech Element for some FX loop fun (delay, reverb, etc., haven't had a chance to really sit down with it much so far yet, but so far so good) and a Boss SD-1. Just using that small Peavey keyboard amp for bass for now, but will most likely replace that with a decent combo in the future.


----------



## Kaickul

^ Absolutely gorgeous setup, sweet and simple, looks very clean unlike mine 

Here's my latest stuff  Lately I've been on the hunt for vintage gear, got a vintage bass and then this...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater




----------



## Rick

Furman power conditioner
Line 6 Pod X3 Pro
Matrix GT800FX
Line 6 Spidervalve 4x12 w/V30s

All controlled by the FBV longboard. I do have a Line 6 XDS95 wireless but I haven't put it in yet.

EDIT: I have no idea why the hell the picture shows up sideways.


----------



## CanniballistiX




----------



## elnyrb10

which pro tones pedal do you like better the marrow or the bulb? really interested in both of those but don't know which one to get


----------



## CanniballistiX

elnyrb10 said:


> which pro tones pedal do you like better the marrow or the bulb? really interested in both of those but don't know which one to get


 
I prefer the Merrow OD over the Bulb OD. 


The Merrow makes the Triple Rectifier a fire breathing dragon of metal and is a smoother overdrive that really adds texture and has usable gain.

The Bulb makes it a djent machine, which is useful as well, but is more chunky and less "metal" sounding than the Merrow.

I have been experimenting with the Bulb for leads/standout chunk parts and the Merrow for everything else.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

CanniballistiX said:


> I prefer the Merrow OD over the Bulb OD.
> 
> 
> The Merrow makes the Triple Rectifier a fire breathing dragon of metal and is a smoother overdrive that really adds texture and has usable gain.
> 
> The Bulb makes it a djent machine, which is useful as well, but is more chunky and less "metal" sounding than the Merrow.
> 
> I have been experimenting with the Bulb for leads/standout chunk parts and the Merrow for everything else.



If I had to get one I'd probably get the Merrow OD based on sound clips/art/price. I like how Keith can get that kinda-djent tone that's still useful for other metal styles. The Bulb would be great too but it seems like kind of a one trick pedal from what I've heard.

I'd love both though


----------



## Razzy




----------



## Nitrobattery

Added the Marshall and the THR10X


----------



## bouVIP

My pedalboard is like 80% complete now!


----------



## tssb

Nitrobattery said:


> Added the Marshall and the THR10X



Can you post some thoughts on the THR10X ? I was looking at getting one.


----------



## Rotatous

Updated with new cab -


----------



## Nitrobattery

tssb said:


> Can you post some thoughts on the THR10X ? I was looking at getting one.



I'm totally floored by how handy this thing is. It sounds great, it's an interface, it comes with Cubase and is just an all around great little unit for the money. I recently sold my Kemper and wanted something to just grab late night ideas with....but also was on the hunt for a small practice amp. This definitely does the trick. The THR editor is also super handy. You can do some relatively in-depth tone shaping that way. All in all, it's pretty slammin' for $299.


----------



## James_D_Trunks

Live setup: Line6 Pod HD Pro, Shure PGX4 and Shure PSM 200! Epic stuf!!


----------



## decrepittom

First Post! Glad I finally made an account.


----------



## Genome




----------



## Cobhc221

here's what i have for now :b


----------



## solarian




----------



## Zeriton

My ENGL Powerball died on me so the Marshall is getting some love. Got a bit of the guitars in there to!


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Genome said:


>



So sleek. Love it.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Zeriton said:


> My ENGL Powerball died on me so the Marshall is getting some love. Got a bit of the guitars in there to!



Used to have one of these, underrated amp!


----------



## cereal_guy

MXR 10-band EQ added to my 1x12 rig. A pedalboards going to be the next thing to come.

Signal Chain:
ESP EX-50
Boss TU-3 Tuner
Keeley 2 Knob Compressor
Boss NF-1
Randall RG13
MXR 10-Band EQ (in loop of RG13)
Stealth power amp
Orange PPC112 1x12 w/Vintage 30
Powered by a Dunlop DC Brick


----------



## Ulvhedin

^ How do you like the Randall box? Been really curious on it for a while.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

New cab day with clips here.


----------



## Manhell

Bad cellphone pics Ahoy!!


----------



## schecter_c7

My current rig minus my Bogner Uberkab that's on its way




Also my home rig


----------



## cereal_guy

Ulvhedin said:


> ^ How do you like the Randall box? Been really curious on it for a while.



Really dig it, definitely something worth checking out. I'm playing that more than my ENGL atm purely because I can get a very close sound without lugging around a head (with a 4x12 ofcourse). that being said, if I want the ENGL tone, I play the ENGL. its just that its so much easier to chuck a few pedals in my bag and throw a 1x12 in the car.


----------



## Naxxpipe

My marshall-rack. I've heard a lot of these preamps are collecting dust in a lot of attics, but I love the tone from it.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

My new amp and cab with my guitar! So glad I decided on the EVH and Mesa


----------



## Manhell

With the twins inside the rack


----------



## gizmi7

Troll preset - tons of feedback XDD


----------



## Reno_SG

Here's mine recently finalized...


----------



## schecter_c7

My rig updated, new blackstar cab



[/URL][/IMG] 
and my home set up



[/URL][/IMG]
Sorry for the poor quality pics


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## RichIKE

pedalboard not pictured.


----------



## Enter Paradox

I think now it is worth posting among you kings here..






RGA121HCDR stock tuned standard/Drop D
RGA121TKF c/w BKP Aftermaths tuned Drop B
MMM1MOL c/w BKP Aftermaths tuned C-Standard/Drop A#

all through:






EVH5150III > FX send for the pink LED  > Valvulator > Signal Pad for keeping it low > Bass octave for the lows > Delay for the fun > Burgs 2 for the boost > FX return > Mesa 3/4 back 2x12 cab

Just need a 7 or two..


----------



## RichIKE

heres the pedalboard i use with the EVH shown above with my Fender Hot Rod I use at home.


----------



## spawnofthesith

RichIKE said:


> pedalboard not pictured.



I saw this posted on Atlas Cabs Facebook, looks so sick 

Atlas is local to me, thinking about getting one built this summer, how do you like yours?


----------



## RichIKE

spawnofthesith said:


> I saw this posted on Atlas Cabs Facebook, looks so sick
> 
> Atlas is local to me, thinking about getting one built this summer, how do you like yours?


I love it. Best cab I've ever had hands down. Petras is an excellent builder and will definitely get you whatever you need. I'm even thinking about getting another 2x12 for stacking.


----------



## spawnofthesith

RichIKE said:


> I love it. Best cab I've ever had hands down. Petras is an excellent builder and will definitely get you whatever you need. I'm even thinking about getting another 2x12 for stacking.



Awesome, i can't wait to get one. Also, your band is pretty ....ing badass


----------



## RichIKE

spawnofthesith said:


> Awesome, i can't wait to get one. Also, your band is pretty ....ing badass


Much appreciated sir!


----------



## jase

The half stack:
5150 Block Letter + Mesa Rectifier Slant 412

The rack (top to bottom):
Kemper Power Rack
Some pedals and wireless unit 
ISP Decimator ProRackG - Noise gate
Peavey RockMaster - Tube Preamp
ADA Ampulator - Poweramp sim and Cab sim
Randall RP2/200 - Stereo Poweramp





And the half stack as of today! 
Mic'd up with the Kemper to do some profiles. Boosted with a Keeley Mod Metal Zone and blended the two amps and the two mics (a Rode condenser and a SM57), sounded brutal!


----------



## solarian

Got rid of the Digitech Element (fairly crappy honestly) and replaced that with the Line 6 M5 (fairly ....ing awesome honestly). Mainly was looking for something to supplement my effects with the ability to tweak/customize.


----------



## RichIKE

Here is the whole Rig at last practice. My main guitar is a EBMM JPX 6 string.


----------



## Vrollin

Not all of my rig, but just what I thought were some cool shots of the new axe I got the other day with my half stack


----------



## Solodini

RichIKE said:


> Here is the whole Rig at last practice. My main guitar is a EBMM JPX 6 string.


 
What about the VHT?!


----------



## RichIKE

Solodini said:


> What about the VHT?!


That rig belongs to the other guitarist in my band. pitbull pre graphic EQ and a marshall 1960AV


----------



## Seanthesheep

Heres my current very messy rig, and next up is assembling my new desk, some studio monitors, a proper interface and maybe Cubase 7.5 or Protools 11 (thank god for student pricing)


----------



## Webmaestro

*The Rack:*





*The Controllers:*





*The Speakers (Matrix Q12's FRFR):*


----------



## Triple7




----------



## mcleanab




----------



## CanniballistiX




----------



## Dentom79

I did however sell the AD30 recently, looking for a higher watt replacement.


----------



## zilla

Reno_SG said:


> Here's mine recently finalized...




how do you like that Carvin power amp?


----------



## espmetalhead

with #1


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^Awesome photos!



CanniballistiX said:


>



I dig the all in one case  What's the cab?


----------



## CanniballistiX

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^Awesome photos!
> 
> 
> 
> I dig the all in one case  What's the cab?



Thanks, it is a Peavey 5150 w/ the stock Sheffields for now. I have a Vader 2x12 for smaller venues. I just picked up the case last week from a dude on Craigslist. He was using it to house a Peavey 3120 and a Marshall cab.


----------



## Zeriton

Couple of Marshalls set up:


----------



## DaemonRage




----------



## matisq




----------



## Veldar

My current rig, I'm getting a few new pedal since it's my birthday soon.

The 410 is for the crowd and the 210 is just for me so I can hear myself.


----------



## Zeriton

Traded my 6100LM head for a mint condition 6505. I expect some people may call me silly for doing that, but the 6100LM was so beaten/scratched up and I only ever really used the crunch B channel... And I've always wanted a 6505 so screw it! I expect I'll look for a JCM800 in the future though, did love that crunch channel









One thing to note though, when I turn the amp off, it makes a little fizzle sound then a pop. Any ideas about this? Not particularly fond of that sound


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Manhell

Zeriton said:


> Traded my 6100LM head for a mint condition 6505. I expect some people may call me silly for doing that, but the 6100LM was so beaten/scratched up and I only ever really used the crunch B channel... And I've always wanted a 6505 so screw it! I expect I'll look for a JCM800 in the future though, did love that crunch channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to note though, when I turn the amp off, it makes a little fizzle sound then a pop. Any ideas about this? Not particularly fond of that sound



That's normal tube shutting down and the energy abandoning all components


----------



## Zeriton

Manhell said:


> That's normal tube shutting down and the energy abandoning all components



Just never had that sound on any of the amp heads I've had before and I've had a fair few :/


----------



## Ermz

And the newest addition:


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^Awesome collection


----------



## sandwichamwin

A terrible quality photo of my current rig at home. Plenty of homemade goodness, couple of tube amps, tube preamp (mesa mark1-ish clone), tube boost/overdrive and couple of cabs. None are brutal, but satisfaction level is very high and makes up for my shit playing 







And when volume is needed there's a Laney VH100R in the garage with my 4x12 and should be a Dual Rectifier arriving fairly shortly


----------



## Garfish

Zeriton said:


> Couple of Marshalls set up:




Marshalls, Orange cab, SG and a Big muff. Thats a solid Stoner/doom rig!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Just got my AxeFX II XL in. Put it in a 'head' rack and I'm still waiting on my MFC in the mail somewhere and a power amp that I am going to reverse mount in the same "head" as the Axe FX. Also, going to buy some more salt and pepper grill cloth to match the head to the Marshall Cab.


----------



## CanniballistiX

^ Totally dig the look of that in the "head" rack.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Gigged last night with this bad boy.....fits on tiny stages, V30 speakers pointed right up at my ear, easy load in and setup. My rig is officially DONE!! (for now of course....)


----------



## tender_insanity

Here are the tools at the moment
(High res photo: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/Guitar_Rig.jpeg )


----------



## BucketheadRules

Don't come in here often, think I might now - this bit of the forum is really cool! I don't have a full rig photo atm, so this'll have to do:

My two pedalboards (both are kind of work in progress) with a little of my amp:


----------



## Vrollin

Latest addition to my axes


----------



## BucketheadRules

OK, I just got a decent pic of my amp, my boards and five of my guitars.





The guitars, left to right:

Tokai PR100, green, MIJ from about 2000 I believe. Gorgeous.
Gibson Flying V, faded cherry, 2009. Probably my favourite.
Ibanez RG7321, black, with DiMarzio X2N-7. Need to use this more. Only has six strings currently.
Jackson SLXT Soloist, Kawasabi Green, DiMarzio Super Distortion and Super 2. A.K.A the Green Bastard.
Squier Vintage Modified Jazzmaster, Olympic White. Best 18th birthday present ever.

The amp is a Blackstar HT Club 40.

The small board, in chain order:

Crybaby 535Q
TC PolyTune Mini
Mooer Yellow Comp
Way Huge Green Rhino OD
Maxon Fire fuzz
Joyo tremolo
TC Flashback delay
Hardwire RV7 reverb

The big board - first, the stuff that goes through the front of the amp:

Ibanez Weeping Demon
Joyo Dyna Compressor
Rainger FX Son of Freakenstein fuzz
Hardwire TL-2 metal distortion
Nobels ODR-1
Joyo Vintage Overdrive
Ibanez Echo Shifter

In the FX loop:

Digitech iStomp (currently being a tremolo)
MXR Micro Chorus
MXR Carbon Copy
Hardwire Supernatural

Aaaand breathe. Any questions?


----------



## Manhell

New adiction EVH 5150


----------



## Zeriton

Manhell said:


> New adiction EVH 5150



How are you finding the EVH compared to the Diezel?


----------



## Manhell

Zeriton said:


> How are you finding the EVH compared to the Diezel?



Haven't A/B then yet, but I will sono and Maybe do a vídeo and a comparisson with the EVH mini


----------



## RichIKE

Manhell said:


> Haven't A/B then yet, but I will sono and Maybe do a vídeo and a comparisson with the EVH mini


Please do one, ive been using an evh with my band been considering moving to a diesel so a head to head would be great.


----------



## Manhell

RichIKE said:


> Please do one, ive been using an evh with my band been considering moving to a diesel so a head to head would be great.



Will do RichIKE, will do, for now I can say that the Diezel has a diferent mid ground, that if used too high in a mix it will not cut well, not like the EVH, the Diezel I think is heavier sounding while the EVH has "the" mids.


----------



## Manhell

In the meantime, updated pics of the rig:

Amps:





And small pedalboard:


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Right now it's this





But will change this week!


----------



## flaherz09




----------



## Vrollin

Did you happen to try to colour coordinate your board flasherz or did that just happen accidentally? Reason I ask is that I look at mine and its all black, white or grey and an OCD part of my brain says to me "do not buy a pedal if it is coloured from now on..."


----------



## Aso

It's kind of messy and I trying to figure out how organize everything. Then it's on to buying pedals and figuring them out.


----------



## flaherz09

Vrollin said:


> Did you happen to try to colour coordinate your board flasherz or did that just happen accidentally? Reason I ask is that I look at mine and its all black, white or grey and an OCD part of my brain says to me "do not buy a pedal if it is coloured from now on..."



I actually did try and have it black, white, and blue haha. I did have an iB modified nova delay on there which is black and red but I ditched it for the El Cap. I really dig this board!


----------



## Vrollin

flaherz09 said:


> I actually did try and have it black, white, and blue haha. I did have an iB modified nova delay on there which is black and red but I ditched it for the El Cap. I really dig this board!



It looks boss a .... man! Ill get a pic of my updated board once the bad horsie arrives


----------



## flaherz09

Vrollin said:


> It looks boss a .... man! Ill get a pic of my updated board once the bad horsie arrives



Thank you sir! I look forward to it.


----------



## Veldar

Manhell said:


> In the meantime, updated pics of the rig:
> 
> Amps:
> 
> http://s198.photobucket.com/user/synys/media/EVHVH4_zps11c18aa4.jpg.html
> And small pedalboard:


 
Hows the strymon stuff working out for you? I wanted to get some of them but I don't have the $ to drop on them.


----------



## Triple7

flaherz09 said:


>




Hey! That's me Ibby!

She's looking great dude! Hope your loving it!


----------



## flaherz09

Triple7 said:


> Hey! That's me Ibby!
> 
> She's looking great dude! Hope your loving it!



I am sir! Although she's getting a new bridge, tuners, and pickups.


----------



## Vrollin

flaherz09 said:


> Thank you sir! I look forward to it.



Just had another look over your board, why did you have to have a uni-vibe on it??? Was interested in what it was, youtubed it, now I want it....


----------



## flaherz09

Vrollin said:


> Just had another look over your board, why did you have to have a uni-vibe on it??? Was interested in what it was, youtubed it, now I want it....



I always wanted one so I figured....why not? I usually only use a flanger for modulation but this one peaked my interest haha.


----------



## JD27

Added a Mesa .50 Caliber + head and an ISP Decimator II to tame the beast. Think I am going to buy a EHX Memory Boy soon.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

updated!


----------



## Manhell

^^ not cool man, not cool!!! you don't need to rub it in our faces 

make a review please, let us know if it is really that good


----------



## flaherz09

Alcoholocaust said:


> updated!



Dat Satan


----------



## Alcoholocaust

I'll post a NAD soonish, just playing around with micing it up for clips. (i can only blast it on weekends due to the noise and i have a new mic arriving soon)
I have to say the Satan is my favourite. It's just so aggressive!


----------



## theGirthquake

?

Current stage rig:
- Vapula 8-str Empire Explorer w/ Lundgren M8Cs
- LiveWire true bypass A/B/Y box
- A: modded Peavey 5150 w/all Eurotubes
- Peavey 5150 cab w/original Sheffields
- B: Laney IronHeart IRT120H w/all Ruby tubes (will swap 6L6s for EL34s soon)
- Marshall 2551A Jubilee cab w/ English Celestions, 2x V30s and 2x greenbacks


----------



## Stephen

My rig for Bloodstock 2014 with Collibus. Was great to play with my own backline for a change!


----------



## theGirthquake

Well .... I suppose I should thank you for waiting until after I posted


----------



## Taylord




----------



## The Scenic View

^The cleanliness is over the top. Spot on.


----------



## tender_insanity

Keeping this simple at the moment. This is what I've been playing for a while. Only the guitar to Laney IRT Studio to the 2x12" speakers of my Randall combo. 

Today I should get a Zoom MS-50G to try some boosting


----------



## Vostre Roy

My present project's rig

Left: Weber 8CM100 -> Peavey Triple XXX 4x12" (2x 6505/2x Triple XXX Speakers) cab
Middle: Mesa M6 Carbine -> Eden 4x10" cab
Right: Weber Halle -> Bogner 2x12" cab


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Mesa Mark V > Mesa Rectifier 4x12





Nice and Simple


----------



## Genome

Taylord said:


>



The guitar and cab even match your house's decor... Bravo


----------



## Spiral Architect

Small but effective


----------



## wheresthefbomb

got a new baritone tele and added some (more) dirt to my board. amp is a carvin legacy I. also featured: jackson shitmachine, iron cobra double kick, shecter omen, didgeridoo.






crybaby 535q>blues driver>BIG D>pharaoh>time machine

I need another delay. also featured: dick mouth


----------



## Kaickul

Sharing my poor man's 2 guitars, bass home setup:
Guitar 1 > Sanpera 1 > Peavey Vypyr 100 2x12
Guitar 2 > EVH Wah > Raw Kitten Screaming Pussy Fuzz > Yamaha E1005 > Splitter > Boston BP80 
Bass > EQ > Splitter > Boston BP80


----------



## AngryWhiteMan

Posting to celebrate the arrival of my 5150 III 50 watt. 7 string pictured is the Slat3-7 in gun-metal gray.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Updated shot of the home rig..


----------



## Taylord

Vader's are sick man! Nice setup.


----------



## raidereric




----------



## Vrollin

Finished up installing some EMG 85/81's I won off the EMG fb page so got a few snaps, also my board has been growing from what used to be distortion and delay only has expanded into a whole lot more with 2 pedals still on the way, witing on MXR univibe and MXR Super Comp  then maybe a noise gate and that should be it and rebuild a new board for it all.... Except maybe a digitech whammy.... yup that should def be it.... analog delay...?


----------



## maliciousteve

Stephen said:


> My rig for Bloodstock 2014 with Collibus. Was great to play with my own backline for a change!



Needs more cabs. And cowbells


----------



## Ermz

Just grabbed another one for the collection.


----------



## Dr Muerte21

So its been a while and the rig has grown over the years.


----------



## Fry5150

Picked up my Kemper yesterday, Also let my friend borrow my Vader cab while he's on tour so he lent me his Orange PPC412HP. Running it into a 44 Magnum power amp and using a Pod HD500 as a midi controller but i'm also using it for a tuner and whammy effects.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Peavey 6534+ and 6505+ with Ibanez Iron Label 8 string


----------



## Vrollin

Quit hogging all the Peavey 65xx series amps!


----------



## Ancient

Here's my back breaker rig:






Dunwich custom Annunaki (200w 4xKT88 single clean channel) > Emperor 6x12 (Weber 65's) + 3x15 (Weber Michigans)

and my pedalboard:






Polytune > TB Loop (Dunwich Cthulhu > Dunwich Volt Thrower in loop) > TB modded Crybaby wah > Akai Headrush E1 > Dunwich clean boost


----------



## Omura

Ancient said:


> Here's my back breaker rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunwich custom Annunaki (200w 4xKT88 single clean channel) > Emperor 6x12 (Weber 65's) + 3x15 (Weber Michigans)
> 
> and my pedalboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polytune > TB Loop (Dunwich Cthulhu > Dunwich Volt Thrower in loop) > TB modded Crybaby wah > Akai Headrush E1 > Dunwich clean boost



DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

Seriously though, that emperor stack makes me want to play doom, just so I have an excuse to have massive cabs of sonic destruction.


----------



## Ancient

Hahaha thanks!!! I am a bit of a doom head (to put it lightly) but now a days I actually use it for power violence / crust (in drop F) and it's pretty beastly. I can't play with out 15's now, kinda surprised I don't see more of them around here. They add so much when tuned below B and are usually tighter in the low end.


----------



## skydizzle

Ermz said:


> Just grabbed another one for the collection.



That's another one on my list of amp to add to the collection haha.


----------



## skydizzle

Metal Guitarist said:


> Peavey 6534+ and 6505+ with Ibanez Iron Label 8 string



Which do you like better? 6505 or 6534?


----------



## Metal Guitarist

skydizzle said:


> Which do you like better? 6505 or 6534?



Definitely the 6534. It's tighter and I really like the crunch channel.


----------



## desmondtencents

Ancient said:


> Here's my back breaker rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunwich custom Annunaki (200w 4xKT88 single clean channel) > Emperor 6x12 (Weber 65's) + 3x15 (Weber Michigans)
> 
> and my pedalboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polytune > TB Loop (Dunwich Cthulhu > Dunwich Volt Thrower in loop) > TB modded Crybaby wah > Akai Headrush E1 > Dunwich clean boost


 

HOLY BALLS! 
Seeing those two cabs together just made my day. (and gave me a very expensive idea) 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Triple7

Updated my rig(s) a bit. Traded the 5150 III for a Mesa Mark V, and just made another trade for a Peavey 5150 II.


----------



## Vrollin

Triple7 said:


> Updated my rig(s) a bit. Traded the 5150 III for a Mesa Mark V, and just made another trade for a Peavey 5150 II.



Dude, stop...


----------



## Ulvhedin

Triple7 said:


> Updated my rig(s) a bit. *Traded the 5150 III for a Mesa Mark V*, and just made another trade for a Peavey 5150 II.



...What?!


----------



## Ben.Last

Triple7 said:


> Updated my rig(s) a bit. *Traded the 5150 III for a Mesa Mark V*, and just made another trade for a Peavey 5150 II.



Great trade!


----------



## Triple7

it was an interesting swap actually. 

I sent my 5150 III to a fellow forum member for his Fryette Sig X, which then went to the other guitar player in my band, and I took his Mesa Mark V. I had to give him $200 on top as well.


----------



## Ancient

desmondtencents said:


> HOLY BALLS!
> Seeing those two cabs together just made my day. (and gave me a very expensive idea)
> Thanks for sharing!



hahahaha thanks!

Uh oh... what did I inspire now? Usually when I inspire an idea on a forum peoples wives and pocketbooks end up hating me.


----------



## remorse is for the dead




----------



## Jake

Haven't posted in here in over 3 years so I can finally say I'm excited to have an update 




hell yeahhh


----------



## Hachetjoel

[/IMG]

what i've been using for jamming


----------



## Vrollin

Couple of updates to the rig, MXR univibe and most importantly Randall RD100H head!
Still have loads of guitar parts on the way for the two SE's and an MXR Supercomp, will build a new board when that arrives, unless I decide on a Neunaber wet reverb then I might wait out...


----------



## Ericjutsu

Here is my rig. Or part of it anyways.


----------



## reckoner

I was in the studio recently.


----------



## mnemonic

Yay, I finally have something worth posting!


----------



## DMONSTER




----------



## renorhted

This is my set up:


----------



## Rotatous

Moved the rig into the practice space/soon-to-be studio


----------



## DnHCustoms

Here it is, I finally think it's done.


----------



## Vrollin

Finally got round to building myself a new board!


----------



## kevdes93

heres my itty bitty doom rig that sounds not so itty bitty...

-Hovercraft Dwarvenaut 20 watter, greasy matamp on tap fo dayz
-Black Arts Toneworks Revelation
-Way Huge Swollen Pickle
-LTD EC1000ctm in C standard
-Some old stripped B-52 cab i got for like 30 bucks

i dont djent


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Vrollin said:


> Finally got round to building myself a new board!



How are you liking your MXR Uni-vibe pedal? I'm thinking about grabbing one myself...


----------



## Vrollin

TheUnvanquished said:


> How are you liking your MXR Uni-vibe pedal? I'm thinking about grabbing one myself...



Its pretty cool man, bit nicer than just having a regular chorus, plus you get the vibe setting so its really two pedals in one. Im sure with a bit of work a small external switch could be made to make the vibe footswitchable...
Check out some youtube vids, some pretty cool sounds from some users...


----------



## Ord92

Taylord said:


>



I love that rig! so simple, yet so.... majestic!


----------



## XeoFLCL

My lovely little pedalboard! The only change I've made to the board since this picture is I moved the bass overdrive after The new amp will get posted in a week too 

Also, yes those bass pedals are used on guitar, I've been doing alot of writing in a sludge band lately and I'm loving it  Though, the bass big muff pi might get dropped off the board due to it not getting too much usage.. regardless!







Top row (outside of the big muff pi) is effects loop, bottom is frontend


----------



## mesaboogie6l6




----------



## Given To Fly

mesaboogie6l6 said:


>



A Quintuple Rectifier!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RIP anyone within a 2-mile radius.


----------



## ChillPatch

Rig is so simple now...


----------



## JD27

Needs more Orange and Mesa I think... Add a Mesa Mark V 25 and matching 2x12 and an Orange Dual Dark 50 and I think I could be at peace with my search for tones.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

How does the Mark V compare to the 5150 III? I have the EVH and I'm wondering whether or not to switch to the mini Mark.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> How does the Mark V compare to the 5150 III? I have the EVH and I'm wondering whether or not to switch to the mini Mark.



Completely different, both can sound mean as hell no problem but the Mark V is a little more dry and I find a little more articulate, Ive played both in real life, and on my axe fx II I use both models and its a nice change to switch between the 2 especially when you get the Mark through an EVM loaded cab but theyre pretty different amps

That being said if I had the money right now Id buy the mini Mark over the 5150 mini to pair with my Theile cab


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> How does the Mark V compare to the 5150 III? I have the EVH and I'm wondering whether or not to switch to the mini Mark.



I had a Mark V before my EVH mini and had them at the same time for a little while. 

The Mark is a bit more articulate, though it gets flubby if you don't keep the bass knob back a bit. The EVH is more saturated, but stays _tight_ even without a boost. 

The Mark is super mid-heavy and thick, which I loved, but the EVH is more balanced and able to get a wider range of EQ. It can get pretty mid-heavy abd grindy too  

The Mark has the best clean and solo tones I've ever heard. Period. But that's not to say the EVH doesn't at least keep up  Both amps are crazy versatile, though the Mark has the edge with mid-gain and solo tones with its many, many modes. 

I ended up selling the Mark V because I honestly don't play clean or solo that much, so I felt like I was getting more bang for my buck with the EVH (I also needed the money) Midi switching was also a big plus, and I play primarily metalcore/deathcore stuff, which is mostly 6505/5153-using bands anyway  

I'd definitely get another Mark V down the road if my style changes or I find myself with the extra cash


----------



## Shroony

Sorry for the crappy picture quality, but I have a very old basic digital camera taking only shitty pictures.

This is a family picture of my amps:


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I had a Mark V before my EVH mini and had them at the same time for a little while.
> 
> The Mark is a bit more articulate, though it gets flubby if you don't keep the bass knob back a bit. The EVH is more saturated, but stays _tight_ even without a boost.
> 
> The Mark is super mid-heavy and thick, which I loved, but the EVH is more balanced and able to get a wider range of EQ. It can get pretty mid-heavy abd grindy too
> 
> The Mark has the best clean and solo tones I've ever heard. Period. But that's not to say the EVH doesn't at least keep up  Both amps are crazy versatile, though the Mark has the edge with mid-gain and solo tones with its many, many modes.
> 
> I ended up selling the Mark V because I honestly don't play clean or solo that much, so I felt like I was getting more bang for my buck with the EVH (I also needed the money) Midi switching was also a big plus, and I play primarily metalcore/deathcore stuff, which is mostly 6505/5153-using bands anyway
> 
> I'd definitely get another Mark V down the road if my style changes or I find myself with the extra cash



Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. I play melodic death, which uses a very similar gain structure and voicing as old school metalcore, so your endorsement goes a long way. Also as I am now a college student, I don't have the money I used to so keeping my EVH will be helpful there too.


----------



## Key_Maker

Not in the picture:

Egnater Renegade Black Edition Head
Bogner Ubercab 4x12
Bogner Ubercab 2x12
Parker PDF44PROE
Schecter SLS Solo 6
Schecter KM-7 (arriving on November 22th)


----------



## Solodini

Shroony said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture quality, but I have a very old basic digital camera taking only shitty pictures.
> 
> This is a family picture of my amps:


 

Shroony's rig in Back to the 90s!


----------



## Shroony

Solodini said:


> Shroony's rig in Back to the 90s!



Haha, exactly. This made me giggle.


----------



## Moo




----------



## Manhell

Moo said:


>



If you got that Mayones in music store, I was there when it arrived, the guy was cleaning it and taking it out for a picture.

Great guitar live, this photo doesn't make it justice.


----------



## S-O




----------



## Leuchty




----------



## Ancient




----------



## Vrollin

Ancient said:


>



How are you digging the head so far? Are you using an external boost with the gain channels or just using what the amp has available? Also what cab and speakers are you running?
Have this head myself just interested to hear your thoughts...


----------



## Ancient

Vrollin said:


> How are you digging the head so far? Are you using an external boost with the gain channels or just using what the amp has available? Also what cab and speakers are you running?
> Have this head myself just interested to hear your thoughts...



I'm loving it, it's a stark contrast to my other rig which is a single clean channel 4xKT88 amp that I use with pedals. It's very very tight and cutting compared to my other rigs billowy and filling.

I actually use both the internal boost and external boost depending on what tone I'm going for. The internal boost keeps the low end minimal and the overal tone tight so it works for faster stuff but I love having lots of low end so I also use a Dunwich ODB V2 (a highly modified OCD circuit with an insane eq plus clipping options) which thickens up the overall tone and just sounds monstrous.

I'm mainly using it with the Randall RS125cx shown above (2x12 + 1x15 all Emi legends). It's a very bright cab so I have to tame the treble pretty hardcore but with the Presence up high and the treble around 11:00 its perfect, the 15 really helps with making the low end pronounced while keeping it tight. I also tried it through my Emperor cabs (a 6x12 with Weber 65's and a 3x15 with Weber Michigans) and that smoothed out the top end and really filled out the low end but they are a pain to gig with which is why I use the Randall cab (which I plan to upgrade the speakers in).

Overall I'm really happy with this head as it does everything I want it to and the EQ / gain is freaking killer. The only thing I think it could use is a tube upgrade, the stock ruby's are junk.


----------



## Vrollin

Cheers for the reply! I love mine, still don't get an opportunity to turn it up loud yet so I'm anticipating an absolute animal when I finally get the chance. I've been thinking about external boost, not because I think I need it, simply because I havnt messed with that stuff and a big tube amp before.
Also thinking of a cab upgrade this year but I am unsure what to get, the word on the street is that the Randall cab I have is meant to be a bit wooly loose in the mids, I have nothing to compare it with, but if I could come out with more and tighter low end I would be stoked.


----------



## Ancient

Vrollin said:


> Cheers for the reply! I love mine, still don't get an opportunity to turn it up loud yet so I'm anticipating an absolute animal when I finally get the chance. I've been thinking about external boost, not because I think I need it, simply because I havnt messed with that stuff and a big tube amp before.
> Also thinking of a cab upgrade this year but I am unsure what to get, the word on the street is that the Randall cab I have is meant to be a bit wooly loose in the mids, I have nothing to compare it with, but if I could come out with more and tighter low end I would be stoked.



No prob! I will report back this weekend after I get to turn it up to a decent volume, I got to crank it to about 11:00 on the master and it was pretty freaking loud and the volume gain was linear with no tone squish. An external boost with a good EQ will easily remedy if you feel theres not enough low end, the internal boost is only one setting so something external will definitely give you alot more options and variety.

Which cab do you have? The mids in this amp are so cutting and tight I don't think you'll have much issue, but if you want more low end look for one of the Randall 2x12 + 1x15 cabs like what I have, they came in a few options mainly just with different speakers.


----------



## Vrollin

Just received my TC Electronics T2 Trinity today, this box is awesome, so many sounds, makes you want to just sit there and chill with it, have barely begun to explore the full range of presets and their capabilities. Pretty keen to check out the tone print feature and see how it goes too!


----------



## MASS DEFECT




----------



## sandwichamwin

New rig is pretty much done and ready to go! Split the poweramp to a separate case to make things manageable to carry and it's the best thing I ever did!

Just have to get a proper wah and maybe a volume pedal then things should be pretty sweet. Not a huge fan of the CS-3 either, will mod and if needed ditch it for something else. Might ditch the NS-2 too since noise hasn't been an issue and it definitely sucks some life out of the tone no matter where I put it in the rig.







Signal chain is:
Guitar ->
- GCX (Boss CS-3 -> Ibanez TS-7 -> DIY Phaser -> Boss NS-2) ->
- Triaxis ->
- Boss GX-700 (Chorus > Flanger/otherMod > Delay > Reverb) ->
- Mesa 2:90

MIDI was the best thing I ever did. Setup is a PITA but just plug in the rack and one cable for the Ground Control and setup is done. Then having basic patches with instant access to switch on/off the effects, just too good .


----------



## Vostre Roy

Just some better pictures than the ones I had. We recorded yesterday's jam session so the cab's all miced up. Added PPIMV, Resonance knob and a gain switch






Homemade pedal board (by the other guitarist). Not a lot of them, I'm in the process of building it. Oh, and inb4 "get more 90°", its also on my list lol

From left to right:

BYOC Octave Fuzz
BYOC Mega Chorus
Boss NS-2
DOD Stereo Flanger
MXR GT-OD
Joyo JP-2 Power Supply (hidden underneath)


----------



## 5150-007

Noob here with first poster.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^Sick setup! I run a lot of the same gear


----------



## 5150-007

Thanks mate.


----------



## TheAbstract

Posto numero uno!

Amps...







Guitars...


----------



## Steinmetzify

NOICE dude.....some of that gear looks familiar....


----------



## TheAbstract

steinmetzify said:


> NOICE dude.....some of that gear looks familiar....



Tell ya what, you PM me more pics of your wife...I'll PM you more pics of my gear.

hahaha!


Hola!


----------



## aciek_l

Yamaha THR10 is one of the best pieces of guitar gear I've ever bought.  It's awesome for practicing and jamming at home. Very, vary happy about it!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Time to get evicted.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

What's the deal with your amp? I've seen you reference it a couple times and I think it would be cool to know what it's based off, some mods you've done, what it sounds like, power section, etc.


----------



## garey77




----------



## Vostre Roy

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> What's the deal with your amp? I've seen you reference it a couple times and I think it would be cool to know what it's based off, some mods you've done, what it sounds like, power section, etc.



Hey man, I'll be glad to share any info you want about that mess of wire of mine lol

Its basically a Weber 8CM100, wich is a JCM800 2203 clone. Its the first amp I've put together so I'm learning amps basics on that thing. Since I made it work (wich took a while), I've added a switch that change a value in the preamp for more gain, I've also added a PPIMV and a Resonance knob. Right now its running on a pair of 6550 tubes but I'm still unsure about witch power tubes to use, still trying a bunch. I also want to add a tube effect loop and another gain stage at some point, but so far its a fun little doomy amp 

Here's the condensed building thread, with all the pictures and mistakes I've made in the process

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/275902-weber-8cm100-conclusion.html


----------



## the_moppi

Hey!

Here i have my 412 Driftwood (made by Hesu) and the Purple Nightmare on top with Hesu cables.

Greetings from germany

here is the facebook page:

www.facebook.com/driftwoodamps


----------



## Deception




----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Hey guys, what would you recommend I buy for a cheapish pedalboard? My pedals consist of an ISP Decimator II, TC Flashback, Seymour Duncan 805 OD, and a tuner pedal (either Boss TU-3 or Korg Pitchblack), as well as my amp footswitch. What's something I could get to at least put the pedals on that would fit 4-5 pedals comfortably?


----------



## The Scenic View

I like my pedal-board from roadcasesusa.com. Great service, and great products. Highly recommend them.


----------



## tender_insanity

My guitars at the moment. Acoustic Yamaha not included here =)

From left to right:
- A Project Ibanez, with RG550 body and Jem7VWH neck
- Squier Strat
- Ibanez RG927QMZ (latest addition), will get green pups/knobs
- Ibanez RGR421 with Dimarzio Gravity Storms
- Jem77FP '89


----------



## Grindspine




----------



## xschuldinerx

the rack at least!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Rackmounted 5150III mini, I'm impressed! I dig it. Seems like a killer setup


----------



## MaxSwagger

I don't have a huge space but the room sounds incredible. My job was nice enough to let me section off a small portion of our tv warehouse/room so I can play my amps on the loud.


----------



## Jacasta

Here's a pic of my Ironhearts 






http://imgur.com/ItyjMpQ

The pedalboard (if you can't see it properly) is as follows:

Pedaltrain Nano
Line 6 G30
Polytune 2 Mini
Seymour Duncan 805 OD
ISP Decimator 2
Pedaltrain Volto

The headphones on top are Shure SH840s


----------



## SandyRavage

Because it has a new addition.


----------



## JP Universe

I'm taking over some living room space until my roommate moves out!!

EDIT - Missing My Macbook


----------



## Nakon14

Here's my band's current rig-in-a-box, we jokingly call ourselves "Little Periphery" since we've bought so much of their old stuff, the road case used to be theirs, I have one of their old Mackie monitors, and one of Misha's guitars hahaha. We'll get to painting over the logos at some point, but we thought we'd have a little fun with them first 

The gap is reserved for the other guitarist who's saving up for an Axe FX himself, he actually uses Bias live and in practice and it sounds pretty good!


----------



## feraledge

Some down sizing on pedals, cleaned up pedalboard, and minor modifications for using a way too loud rig at home, this is what it all looks like now:




And close up of the pedalboard:


----------



## yingmin

Finally got a picture of my current rig, although it's in disarray because I just set it up tonight with the intention of tearing it back down immediately.






The Crate stack and shitty Ibanez belong to the drummer. The drumset is also provisional; his normal drumset is much more intimidating, but it's in the middle of an overhaul. All the mechanical parts and dirtbike paraphernalia are his, too, because the band room is one half of his shop, the other half being his personal machine shop. Hopefully he can get this all finished up some time soon so that the band room can be exclusively for band stuff.


----------



## smucarolina




----------



## schecter_c7

My current home set up. Definitely a little over kill


----------



## xschuldinerx

Wish i had a better pic but oh well! Thinking about trying a different cab soon just for the hell of it but I'm digging my rig a lot at the moment


----------



## MaxSwagger

Dat rack mounted 5150 III tho...


----------



## pylyo




----------



## Shamrocky

vetta ii with 2x12 cab


----------



## Shamrocky

other


----------



## reckoner




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^very nice


----------



## Berti_smb

I just bought this


----------



## Vrollin

Berti_smb said:


> I just bought this



Youre gunna love it! What cab are you running it through? I just sold my 4x12 and trying to get my hands on an Orange PPC212 cab, they work really well together!


----------



## Berti_smb

Vrollin said:


> Youre gunna love it! What cab are you running it through? I just sold my 4x12 and trying to get my hands on an Orange PPC212 cab, they work really well together!



I am running it to Marshall 8412 (shitty box) with 2xv30s and 2xg12t-75s in x-pattern! I put custom made modified TS clone by KFX amplification and boss ns-2 in front of the amp. Works better than amps boost option for me


----------



## Gibbycustom

Finally got around to takin pics of my rig


----------



## Morbid

Is this a private party, or can any string slinger join in? lol

Here's an older picture of my main rig. The Rocktron Xpression has since been replaced by a G-Major II.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Morbid said:


> Is this a private party, or can any string slinger join in? lol
> 
> Here's an older picture of my main rig. The Rocktron Xpression has since been replaced by a G-Major II.




Cool looking rig man, nice and neat. The head looks really cool racked.


----------



## Morbid

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Cool looking rig man, nice and neat. The head looks really cool racked.



Thanks man. My only complaint is it takes 2 people to move the rack without risking injury to me or the equipment, haha.


----------



## narad

Morbid said:


> Is this a private party, or can any string slinger join in? lol
> 
> Here's an older picture of my main rig. The Rocktron Xpression has since been replaced by a G-Major II.



Can you control the pedals that are in that rack drawer with the footswitch?


----------



## Morbid

narad said:


> Can you control the pedals that are in that rack drawer with the footswitch?



Yes, everything is controlled through the Axess FX-1 Midi Pedalboard. The pedals are brought in and out of the loop based on my preset selection, but I can also bring them in and out manually.


----------



## narad

Morbid said:


> Yes, everything is controlled through the Axess FX-1 Midi Pedalboard. The pedals are brought in and out of the loop based on my preset selection, but I can also bring them in and out manually.



That's awesome. Are the pedals connected directly to the Axess, or is there a box/looper sort of thing that sits between, for interacting between the pedals and the midi signal from the floor board?


----------



## Morbid

I use the Voodoo Labs GCX in the rack to control the pedals...it's basically the brain and the Axess is the controller.

Edit: In retrospect, I suppose it's the other way around...Axess is brain.
Me on the other hand, I cannot brain, I haz the dumb. lol


----------



## xwmucradiox

Dual amp rig for my grind band The Heads Are Zeros. Split signal from a baritone guitar into guitar and bass (octave down) chains. 










Switching box takes the guitar and bass input signals with individual mutes, bass amp EQ footswitch, and guitar amp effects loop lines and routes them through a 5-channel snake to the amplifiers.


----------



## The Scenic View

^Let's all take a minute and appreciate that 400+


----------



## blade88514




----------



## Dejaah




----------



## ke7mix

My band's guitar setup


----------



## 4Eyes

finally I trained my dog to look after my gear!


----------



## Kride

Got this last week, a 2006 Mesa Rectifier Standard cab with V30s.


----------



## fanfan

first post here, thats my personal home studio


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

ke7mix said:


> My band's guitar setup



All kinds of win right there. I highly approve.  



fanfan said:


> first post here, thats my personal home studio


----------



## MaxSwagger

fanfan said:


> first post here, thats my personal home studio



First post, and you open with that! Please stay. haha awesome set up!


----------



## Aris_T

fanfan said:


> first post here, thats my personal home studio



 

First post with deep impact!


----------



## fanfan

Thanks guys, well except from my own playground, is where we rehearsal with my band (+ a Roland Td20 for the drummer). I made this place to be a jam place/band practice room. Now i use it as recording studio too. 
Well let me explain what you see in there (from left to right):

*Pic 1: *
Left guitar stand: Jackson San Dimas Adrian Smith Ebony, Jackson San Dimas Adrian Smith Maple, Charvel So Cal Style 1, Fender Modern Player Strat H-S-S, Fender Stratocaster Deluxe H-S-H, Charvel Jake E Lee signature, Fender Telecaster Jim Root Ebony. 

Marshall El34 50/50 stereo amplifier, JMP1 preamp, Eleven Rack (the JMP into the fx loop of 11rack), midi controler Roland FC300. Cab Marshall 4x12 1960A (2x G12-T75, 2x Vintage 30's).

stand in the middle: PRS Custom 24 H-S-S early 90's model. 

Conford Hellcat 30, bottom cab Marshall 1922 2x12 (2x Vintage 30's), top cab Marshall 1922 2x12 (1x Vintage 30's, 1x Greenback)

Right guitar stand: Ibanez 2550 White, RG570 (custom white paint), Ibanez Iron Label series white, Ibanez RGD320, Ibanez FR320, Schecter Keith Merrow, EVH Stripe Series white.

*Pic 2:*
Peavey 5150 2x12 combo, Fender Pro Reverb Reissue, Fender Blues Jr.III Stealth Black (w/Eminance Cannabis Rex), Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (Granger mod + WGS ET65 8ohm speaker), Orange Jim Root cab 2x12, Randall RM100KH with Randall XL Cab 4x12 (Vintage 30's). 
Fender Telecaster Ritchie Kotzen. 
Matchless Hot Box preamp, H&K Tubeman 2 preamp, JAM Multipedal, Tc Electronics Flashback X4 delay, Digitech WHammy DT, TC Electronics M300 reverb unit.

*Pic 3:*
Marshall AFD100, Marshall JCM2555 Slash sig, Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier. Marshall 4x12 AHW cab.
Rack 14u: Avalon AD2022 dual preampilifer, TC Helion Voice Pro, rack drawer 2u, Behringer PL2000 rack light & power distribution unit, Rocktron Hush Super C, Engl 840 50/50 stereo tube power amp, Engl E530 preamp, rack drawer SKB with velctro (Moer micro tuner, Phase 90, Maxon OD808 overdrive, Fulltone OCD Overdrive in the Engl E530 input), Tc Electronics (Dreamspace, Flashback and Hall Of Fame) in the loop of Engl. Line 6 G90 wireless. 
Engl 840 goes in a Marshall 4x12 (Vintage 30's) in stereo mode. 
Marshall JVM410 combo on top of that cab.
SWR Working Man 400 bass amplifier, 4x10 Harley Benton bass cab. On the guitar stand on top of bass head, Custom Made Telecaster with EMG 81/60, Peavey Wolfgang, Ken Smith J-Style bass.


----------



## desmondtencents

fanfan said:


> first post here, thats my personal home studio


 
Holy balls!!
If you ever decide to quit playing music, you're already setup for running a music store!! 
That collection is better than the inventory of most smaller local shops


----------



## Vrollin

Cab arrived today! Can finally play again when I have the time!


----------



## matisq

Present rig!


----------



## JeffHenneman

Not the best pix, but here is some of my gear


----------



## fanfan

JeffHenneman said:


> Not the best pix, but here is some of my gear



Oh Lord.....


----------



## JeffHenneman

fanfan said:


> Oh Lord.....



I also have a peavey rockmaster that is not in that pic, it's a old picture.


----------



## tstern66

I've been pretty content with this setup for awhile.


----------



## AryaBara

my main rig


----------



## tender_insanity

Got a Roland GA-112. Works well as a FRFR power amp.


----------



## JeffHenneman

5150-007 said:


> Noob here with first poster.



There is so much awesome in those picks, not sure if I like the amps, guitars, sound system, blu ray collection or the Pantera emblem the most.


----------



## Ben.Last

tender_insanity said:


> Got a Roland GA-112. Works well as a FRFR power amp.



Not that it matters if you like how it sounds, but why are you saying that the Ga-112 is FRFR?


----------



## tender_insanity

Ben.Last said:


> Not that it matters if you like how it sounds, but why are you saying that the Ga-112 is FRFR?



Well, don't know if it is or not. At least is close to one. It's like connecting a big active monitor. If I turn off the speaker sim in the GT-100, it sounds like going direct without the speaker sim. Harsh. 

I can use the exact settings as I use for recording and hearing quite the same sound as if I play connected to my soundcard -> PC speakers.

Works well.


----------



## mesaboogie6l6




----------



## FILTHnFEAR

^

Not a Mesa fan by chance are ya? 

Nice tower of win there.


----------



## fakrop




----------



## Nik_Left_RG

fanfan said:


> first post here, thats my personal home studio



Your personal studio is probably the envy of many professional studios.. Lol.. Welcome to SSO !!


----------



## charlessalvacion

amarshism said:


>



Hi,

Nice rig!  Is the wooden boogie head converted from a combo?

Thanks!


----------



## fanfan

Studio #2, this one is a dedicated drum recording studio of my bandmate and friend Ilias (drummer of our band obviously), which except recordings studio, we made it our #2 rehearsal room. 

I am using an EVH 5150III with matched 2x12 EVH cab, a Gibson Vermillion Slash sig, a Yamaha RGX A2 and a Charvel So Cal Pro Mod for drop D tuning. Tc mini pedals in the loop of EVH (delay, reverb, chorus, looper and spark boost)

Our bass player uses a Peavey 450 Tour amp in a 4x10 Bugera cab with an Ibanez SR505 5 string bass. Boss tuner, CS-5 compressor and ODB-3 Bass overdrive. 

The other guitarist plays with my Axe Fx2 into the Atomic Monoblock 50w tube amp paired with 2 Atomic passive cabs. Uses an Ernie Ball Musicman JP6 (not shown in the photo) and Vigier Excalibur Bumblefoot.


----------



## yingmin

Took a picture of the rig I use for my country band, with my newly-arrived Atomic Reactor 112.






Banjo (70's Fender Leo, modified with an internal condenser mic) and acoustic guitar (Gibson AJ Pro) into the TC Electronic G Natural, straight to the PA

Electric guitar (heavily modified '96 American Standard Strat) 13-pin out to the VG-99, with the pedal steel running into the guitar input, into the Atomic. I still need to buy the foot controller for the VG99, and I'm planning either to build a case for the VG99 that has at least one rack space, and fill in the cavity on top of the Atomic, or see if there's some way to convince the VG99 to go into the currently-too-small cavity.


----------



## HateTank




----------



## TurnTheAirBlue




----------



## charlessalvacion

Ermz said:


> And the newest addition:



Damn!


----------



## CanniballistiX

Home/small rig: Ampeg B2Re, TC Electronic RS210, Ampeg B410he




 
Show/large rig: Hartke LH1000, Ampeg 8x10


----------



## Revertigo

My baby.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Two-Notes torpedo reload
Laboga mr.hector
Randall diavlo 212 v30 (<-might get changed at a sooner point) 
No pedalboard connected atm. Rotating between Dead pony and Merrow OD in front of amp.


----------



## reckoner

Picked up a new Carvin RW8 Rack Case and a sweet 2 space drawer to finish off my setup today.


----------



## ivashjke

Only Jackson's >)


----------



## Bearitone

Alcoholocaust said:


> updated!



Winning. I want that Satan and uberschall. Is it a rev blue or?


----------



## wwstewart

I finally have a rig worth sharing!


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

wwstewart said:


> I finally have a rig worth sharing!



Liking the zombie you have sitting on your board 
I wish I never sold mine


----------



## wwstewart

AndrewFTMfan said:


> Liking the zombie you have sitting on your board
> I wish I never sold mine



I picked the Zombie up from eBay a while back because I was using my buddy's amp (a Fender Hot Rod Deville 2x12) and needed more distortion. It's a killer pedal! 

I've actually changed my pedal board since this pic. I pulled off the Big Muff and the Zombie (the H&K has plenty distortion) and changed it to just run tuner, wah, gate, and eq before the amp with a chorus, Zoom 3030, and boost in the loop. It sounds freaking awesome.


----------



## mcleanab

Pow!


----------



## mcleanab

^^^^^
Does anyone know how to get the expression pedals to function with the G-Major 2? I can calibrate them via the G-Major 2, and even calibrate them as the Behringer manual states, and I even see "MIDI IN" flash up when moving them, but I can't get them to do anything... help?


----------



## yingmin

mcleanab said:


> ^^^^^
> Does anyone know how to get the expression pedals to function with the G-Major 2? I can calibrate them via the G-Major 2, and even calibrate them as the Behringer manual states, and I even see "MIDI IN" flash up when moving them, but I can't get them to do anything... help?



Are you assigning them to parameters?


----------



## Grindspine

fanfan said:


> Studio #2, this one is a dedicated drum recording studio of my bandmate and friend Ilias (drummer of our band obviously), which except recordings studio, we made it our #2 rehearsal room.
> 
> I am using an EVH 5150III with matched 2x12 EVH cab, a Gibson Vermillion Slash sig, a Yamaha RGX A2 and a Charvel So Cal Pro Mod for drop D tuning. Tc mini pedals in the loop of EVH (delay, reverb, chorus, looper and spark boost)
> 
> Our bass player uses a Peavey 450 Tour amp in a 4x10 Bugera cab with an Ibanez SR505 5 string bass. Boss tuner, CS-5 compressor and ODB-3 Bass overdrive.
> 
> The other guitarist plays with my Axe Fx2 into the Atomic Monoblock 50w tube amp paired with 2 Atomic passive cabs. Uses an Ernie Ball Musicman JP6 (not shown in the photo) and Vigier Excalibur Bumblefoot.


 
Man, where did you get those little three guitar studio racks?


----------



## mcleanab

yingmin said:


> Are you assigning them to parameters?



I don't know how to do that... if you do, shoot me a PM so we don't hog the thread!


----------



## matisq

My babies sort by scale length


----------



## Artemis Entreri

Hi folks!

Almost insignificant compared to most of the pictures I've seen around here... But here's my nowadays approach to my new (coming soon) metal project. 


The head came today and it's gonna stay there for a loooooooong time. 

Rock on!


----------



## silent suicide

AryaBara said:


> my main rig



Am I the only one wondering why you have a lion on your rig? 

Here is my rig













Want to complete my pedalboard with a tuner and a looper, not diggin the looper function on the Flashback but still a great unit.

Trying to sell the PRS for more Skervesen.
After that happened I will start gathering some recording gear.

I sure came a long way from joining this forum.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

New pic with the new Hafler preamp - still have to test with band but sounds great so far. Got a mini amp gizmo to switch it via the pod, since the hard coded pod midi patch numbers didn't line up with the T3 channels. I dig being able to use either a real tube preamp or a model in my patch, whichever works best for each patch....


----------



## charlessalvacion

silent suicide said:


> Am I the only one wondering why you have a lion on your rig?
> 
> Here is my rig
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I sure came a long way from joining this forum.



Nice ladder/chair. Is that from IKEA? Thanks


----------



## silent suicide

charlessalvacion said:


> Nice ladder/chair. Is that from IKEA? Thanks



It is indeed.
Really comfy to sit on.


----------



## charlessalvacion

silent suicide said:


> It is indeed.
> Really comfy to sit on.



Thanks! Awesome rig btw.


----------



## 5150-007

JeffHenneman said:


> There is so much awesome in those picks, not sure if I like the amps, guitars, sound system, blu ray collection or the Pantera emblem the most.



Thanks Mr. Henneman. The Pantera emblem is special. It is a custom made carving of the band logo which i acquired at a local swap meet for $1 lol. I want to mail it to Vinnie in memory of Dimebag but have doubt's that it will actually get to him.


----------



## Kride

Out with the Dual Recifier and in comes the 5150III 50w. Monstrous.


----------



## Stooge1996

thought i'd finally take a photo of my now completed rig. ISP II, TS-9, TU-3, Transition delay, Polara Reverb and a Joyo Pxl Pro with my FR2620

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/20150416_172421_zpstxabsize.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Shroony

My source of loud noises at the moment:


----------



## Vostre Roy

^ Bandit 112 for the win!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rig for tomorrow's gig:











Getting the Geddy on...


----------



## Shroony

Vostre Roy said:


> ^ Bandit 112 for the win!



I love that lil fokker. Best cheap SS amp out there for metal if you ask me! (stay away from the modern voicing on the overdrive channel!!!)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Vostre Roy said:


> ^ Bandit 112 for the win!



Second  

Killer setup!


----------



## desmondtencents

Stooge1996 said:


> thought i'd finally take a photo of my now completed rig. ISP II, TS-9, TU-3, Transition delay, Polara Reverb and a Joyo Pxl Pro with my FR2620
> 
> [URL="http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/20150416_172421_zpstxabsize.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]


 
Killer rig there. I love the FR series guitars. I have one of the cheaper FR320's in black but I'm always looking out for a good deal on one of the Prestige models.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Untitled by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

Recording some stuff today while I have time.....baritone, my #1, Axe II and a laptop behind the chair. Dig on these ATH-M50Xs, too. To all you guys that recommended them, thanks.


----------



## Axewield31

My rig, with newly added pedalboard


----------



## Vrollin

silent suicide said:


> [/URL]



Such nice gear and then an NS-2, dude ditch it for a decimator asap and thank me later.....


----------



## mr coffee

Random pic...







-m


----------



## Pipoy

Just sharing my amps. A friend of mine wants my mini mark. I cant say no. So Im in the market to buy a new one. I just simply love it


----------



## desmondtencents

@ Pipoy: If you can't say no then, can I have your next mini mark?


----------



## Pipoy

^^ Lol. I should have said I cant say no to a friend I have known since high school


----------



## Ulvhedin

Juiced it up a bit with a vader cab


----------



## charlessalvacion

nice grenade!


----------



## CONTINUUMCRAFT

Randall V2 Archetype & Blackstar Blackfire 200. Cabs a montage pro 2x12 loaded with eminence man o war and governor.


----------



## fanfan

Gear update:

Fist pic, my band's mate setup.
Axe Fx2 and Atomic Reactors amp & cabs, moved to studio #1, so a very nice pair of a Victory Silverback 50w & Victory cab 2x12 Vintage 30's took Axe's place. Great great amp! Mic'ed with an Audix I5 for recording. Tc mini pedals (boost, delay, chorus, reverb and looper) moved to Silverback's loop. Some random guitars (Charvel Pro Mod So Cal, Fender Stratocaster Mex, Fender Strat HM, Yamaha RGX A2, a Squier Stagemaster fretless and a no-name jazz copy bass) on the stand. Malmsteen cable and a fender barstool completes the image. A Musicman JP6 (not shown) is the main axe of my buddy.

Second pic, my setup.
EVH 5150 with matched 2x12 cab. I really like this amp, its been the amp that i have used more for my band's rehearsals. A few fx's (Digitech Whammy DT, CAE wah, Mxr Phase 90 in the front, tuner, Mxr Carbon Copy delay and Mxr boost at EVH's loop. Mic'ed with a Shure SM57 (and/or an Sennheizer E906 not shown in the pic). I am using a Gibson Les Paul Studio with burstbuckers and tronical tune system and a Gibson Les Paul Vermillion as main guitars and a Harley Benton (!!!) Les Paul with Dimarzio Rock Classic prewired kit (Super Distortion in the bridge and DP103 PAF in the neck) as a secondary guitar.


----------



## Berti_smb

Randall Amplifiers Diavlo RD100
Marshall Amplification 8412 4x12" model with Celestion Speakers Vintage 30 and G12T-75 in x-pattern (soon gonna change the box to mesa oversized copy with same speakers)
Kfx Amps Overdrive
2008 Gibson SG Special


----------



## Zeriton

Selling my 6100 and Powerball so figured I'd post the pictures I took on here since they look awesome.

The amps sound great as well, I just want to get an Invader or a 5153 hehe.


----------



## LeftimusMaximus

Here is my current rig. Haven't added or removed anything in 6 months, which is a record. 





























Picture before I pulled the fabric off the one cab.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Got the ec-500 for $190 at a pawnshop & just got the pod yesterday. Just using some ....ty pc speakers and cheap headphones atm, no point in showing those.


----------



## Sean Richardson

The "collection" of amps (the Gemini is awesome)






And the sisters black...


----------



## JD27

Finally broke down and bought a Mesa 2x12. Sounds pretty damn mean with the 50 Caliber Plus.


----------



## imijj

larger image: http://i.imgur.com/OO0XP3a.jpg

Orange Rockerverb 50 Mark II
Hovercraft Dwarvenaut 20
2 Matamp 4x12s w/ Celestion Hot 100's
Les Paul Studio Deluxe II (C Standard)


----------



## Lax

Not tieded yet but this new configuration is super fun 
(Yeah, we use a home cinema as a backup PA haha)


----------



## Ulvhedin

^ Holy hell- do you even see your pedals with that glaring light?


----------



## Lax

And it's set to minimum XD
I think I may have over estimated the need of led lenght to fill the plexiglass pedalboard my uncle made me !


----------



## lewis

my Pod HD Pro + Torpedo CAB (3rd party Irs) direct to PA setup. I use no real cab at all now, ever lol.

- Furman Power conditioner
- Korg Pitchblack Pro
- POD HD Pro
- Two Notes Torpedo CAB

- Keeley 4 knob compressor
- Maxon OD 808
- (Ordered a custom VFE Focus to go after the Maxon)

Next purchase will be the Shure wirless pack.


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## silent suicide

Vrollin said:


> Such nice gear and then an NS-2, dude ditch it for a decimator asap and thank me later.....




Haha, thanks dude!
I'll be getting a new amp soon with a built in noisegate and tubescreamer.
So I'll end up selling the blackmore and those 2 pedals if it works for me.
Then, a tuner, looper and decent NG are on the list together with an interface.


----------



## The Scenic View

@Nitrobattery, where can I find those inserts you're using to cover up where old volume pots used to be? Nice rig btw!


----------



## feraledge

Chain: input > TU2 > NS2 > 5153 
FX Loop > Electro-Mistress > Tera Echo > Ditto > Signal Pad > ISP 

The stable, keepers and will be missed (ESP Custom Shop Horizon in the works):




L-R: Keepers; E-II Horizon FR7 (57-7/66-7), ESP LTD BS-7 (D Activator/Liquifire), LTD Elite M-II (Covered Nazgul and Air Norton), ESP Standard M-II Bolty (JB/59), and Charvel MIM So Cal Pro Mod (Distortions)
Surely to be missed: ESP Standard Horizon FR-II (Distortion/59) and LTD Elite Horizon III (Custom 5/Jazz)


----------



## Solodini

Why the two noise suppressors?


----------



## feraledge

Solodini said:


> Why the two noise suppressors?



To be honest, the NS2 is a relic of having run overdrive pedals through its loop. I probably could axe it at this point.

EDIT: Just gave pulling it out a shot. No go. It's pretty damn amazing how much this pedal cleans up the line.


----------



## Nitrobattery

The Scenic View said:


> @Nitrobattery, where can I find those inserts you're using to cover up where old volume pots used to be? Nice rig btw!



The plumbing section of your local hardware store


----------



## HateTank

Solodini said:


> Why the two noise suppressors?




I know some people including myself like to run one in front of the amp for things such as overdrives that make a ton of noise and one in the loop of the amp also. My rig is dead silent when i stop playing.


----------



## Vrollin

HateTank said:


> I know some people including myself like to run one in front of the amp for things such as overdrives that make a ton of noise and one in the loop of the amp also. My rig is dead silent when i stop playing.



He may be asking why two instead of usimg the 4 cable method? That will do in front of amp and loop too wont it?


----------



## Fretless

My guitarist brought over his Axe II today for some tone refinement with my kemper. We improved presets on his, and refined profiles on mine using voodoo magic that I won't detail. 

Oh, and we had smores' too, since I have all of the ingredients.


----------



## fool

so this is my bass rig!
for wireless i've got an Line 6 G50, the pod is for FX and amps and in the loop i have a AMT Cp100. then i have a signal with no cab for the return of the behringer combo and i send a signal with cab sim (Cp100, the redwirez sim of an aguillar 115) to the Pa with the main outs of the POD. gonna test it sunday at my blues gig, at home it sounds amazing. 
if you have any question about it (the CP100 is kinda new ) feel free to ask


----------



## armand




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My setup for the last two weeks. Couldn't be happier. I'm currently building my pedalboard.


----------



## ESPImperium

My new pedalboard:


----------



## thesockmonster




----------



## SandyRavage

Downsized my rig significantly.... Really slept hard on the 50 watt 5150 III can't believe how amazing these sound through my emperor.


----------



## Insomnia

Nitrobattery said:


>



What is the guitar in the fourth pic down? It looks incredible!


----------



## MaxSwagger

^Caparison Angelus of some sort I believe. That bridge looks incredible, would love to try one.


----------



## loganflynn294

Bogner Shiva Revision Traffic Green 2+ into 4x12 with Vintage 30's and G12K100's in an X pattern = the sound in my head that I've been chasing for years...


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Here is my updated rig. Got an overdrive (ts9), a fuzz (Black Arts Oath), and the infamous Boss HM-2 to cover the whole gamut of distortion. My trusty TU-2 keeps me in tune, and that is really all I need for pedals. The dual terror is a versatile head, despite only having a few knobs, and I finally got an orange cabinet to match it. I'm definitely satisfied for the moment.


----------



## curlyvice

thesockmonster said:


>



What's the deal with those Teles man? Those things look awesome.


----------



## thesockmonster

curlyvice said:


> What's the deal with those Teles man? Those things look awesome.



Thanks! I built them both. 

Orange Flake has double pearloid binding on alder, loaded with Dimarzio Titans. 

The flamed one is a Warmoth build, flame maple over poplar, with a flamed roasted maple neck. Loaded with EMG 81/85, but it'll probably get a HetSet soon.


----------



## JD27

thesockmonster said:


> Thanks! I built them both.
> 
> Orange Flake has double pearloid binding on alder, loaded with Dimarzio Titans.
> 
> The flamed one is a Warmoth build, flame maple over poplar, with a flamed roasted maple neck. Loaded with EMG 81/85, but it'll probably get a HetSet soon.



Those are nice. Is that the Black Cherry Burst finish? I was thinking about grabbing a chambered tele in that finish from Warmoth and adding a Fender compound radius neck.


----------



## thesockmonster

JD27 said:


> Those are nice. Is that the Black Cherry Burst finish? I was thinking about grabbing a chambered tele in that finish from Warmoth and adding a Fender compound radius neck.



Yup, that's the Black Cherry Burst. Highly recommended. I'll try to take better shots of the guitars this weekend.


----------



## thesockmonster

Here's the orange flake one back when it had TV Jones 'trons...


----------



## AryaBara

Gigbags for small gigs. Efficient setup


----------



## jjcor




----------



## Joe Harvatt

This sounds evil. On a Mesa 4x12.


----------



## narad

That even looks evil.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Joe Harvatt said:


> This sounds evil. On a Mesa 4x12.



Small, simple, br00t4l  love it!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My back certainly recoils in horror at the idea of carrying that


----------



## crg123

WAYYY different then my old setup of tube amps and a 20 piece pedal board :rofl"






Just upgraded to KRK VXT8's from JBL305's. They sound massive ( tight fit for my room but so worth it).

Under Axe Fx is a Walrus Audio Janus and a Darkglass B7k. Not in the photo are the Digitech Jamman Stereo looper, Behringer FCB1010 and Morely Bad Horsie II (love that spring activated wah).


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Zeno said:


> My back certainly recoils in horror at the idea of carrying that



The only drawback. It's ridiculous.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Got the last of my mini pedals for my THR10 rig!


----------



## Solodini

InCasinoOut said:


> Got the last of my mini pedals for my THR10 rig!


 

Is that banana true bypass?


----------



## Mprinsje

Just added my fender frontman to my rig, which sounds surprisingly good for what i'm going for. The pre-amp out goes into the fx return of the Bugera, which drives the HB 212 with v30's. For some reason it doesn't disconnect the speakers from the fender when i plug into the pre-amp out so i effectively have a 4x12. which rocks. 






Also made my pedalboard i little bit tidier and changed the place of some pedals on the board. most important things in the front (drive/fuzz/hm2). That chorus is on there just because i have the space for it, don't normally use it as it is too noisy but it's nice to have it there. My main sound is the distortion from the amp with the HM-2 as a boost, to "buzzsawify" the sound without losing the sound of the amp altogether.






And these are the 2 guitars i use most, and with my band i use these exclusively.

On the left we have an LTD viper 300 with an emg 89. Tuned to drop C mostly and D standard an AGCFAD for some songs. This is my main guitar, love it. Called it Eska

On the right is an LTD mh50NT, with an emg 85. Tuned to drop A, this guitar sounds absolutely crushing. Called it Eva.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Solodini said:


> Is that banana true bypass?



No, it adds a lot of noise and mush so I removed it from the chain.


----------



## Lizod

Constantly evolving WDW speaker cabinet-less rig.. I have an ongoing in depth thread on my bands forum:
www.isurusband.com - original and progressive music &bull; View topic - Lizod's Guitar Rig....

I also made a video about it a couple of years ago:


----------



## Literally Elvis

Mprinsje said:


> Also made my pedalboard i little bit tidier and changed the place of some pedals on the board. most important things in the front (drive/fuzz/hm2). That chorus is on there just because i have the space for it, don't normally use it as it is too noisy but it's nice to have it there. My main sound is the distortion from the amp with the HM-2 as a boost, to "buzzsawify" the sound without losing the sound of the amp altogether.



What is that rad pedal with the goat on it?


----------



## desmondtencents

It's one of these:

Hail Satan - Distortion / Fuzz Pedal · Abominable Electronics · Online Store Powered by Storenvy


----------



## JD27

The struggle is real... What to play through?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

That silver explorer and the Mark V rig look miiiiiiiighty appealing


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The black RD and Mark V rig


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

JD27 said:


> The struggle is real... What to play through?



I'm coming over!


----------



## tylerhasshredz




----------



## phaja_

quick shot


----------



## Zeriton

NAD - Engl Invader. Pics to follow in a thread I'm sure when I find time


----------



## Duosphere

Zeriton said:


> NAD - Engl Invader. Pics to follow in a thread I'm sure when I find time



Pics???!!!
You mean..................clips


----------



## sevenfoxes




----------



## Flemmigan




----------



## Ulvhedin

Got me a Herbie a few days ago, now the hunt begins for a 412


----------



## Tyranize518

no one else has a Tyranize 6505+


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## Ulvhedin

What tubes do you run in that Nitro? Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The Micro Cube ties it all together


----------



## Nitrobattery

Ulvhedin said:


> What tubes do you run in that Nitro? Can't wait to get mine!



I've got Tung Sol EL34b's in the power section with JJ's in the preamp section. It sounds awesome, but I may switch to KT88's soon.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

JD27 said:


> The struggle is real... What to play through?



Those Gibson RDs look pretty freakin' sweet! RDs and the Gibson Victory are 2 guitars I've wanted forever but can't ever find, you sir are filling me with envy.


----------



## Shroony

Mesa cab out, second zilla cab in, hooray!
Cat approved.


----------



## narad

That is all the amp I could ever need!


----------



## lewis

Shroony said:


> Mesa cab out, second zilla cab in, hooray!
> Cat approved.



That is the best trio of metal Amps. Get the Satan and call it a day...... haha


----------



## Ulvhedin

^ There is but one palm-muted chug separating the cats life from being normal, and being mentally scarred for life!


----------



## pylyo




----------



## Shroony

Ulvhedin said:


> ^ There is but one palm-muted chug separating the cats life from being normal, and being mentally scarred for life!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

This has been my simple rig for a few years now and i still love it. Might get a 4x12 cab one day.


----------



## mrdm53

No fancy and high end gear, just a simple yet effective amp for me 






- Laney Ironheart IRT Studio, for home studio purposes
- Custom Cab 1x12", Celestion V30 "Muv-Luv Alternative: Mitsurugi Meiya's Theme"
- Randall RG13 preamp for live. Small but has great sound





From farthest to closest:

- LTD F-255 Bass, upgraded with EMG40DC's, put out the original pickups and preamp, put only volume, tone and balance knob only (I like it very simple). Tuned to Bb standard
- Schecter Jeff Loomis 2014 model, i want to sell it thought. Drop A tuning
- Syukey Guitars custom 7 string, my main 7 string guitar. Tuned to Bb standard
- Cort X-6, a good guitar for beginner, but can be awesome with a right parts. Tuned to Drop C
- Rick Hanes Shredguy, my best 6 string. Tuned to E standard

Wish i had TS-9 for clean boost and proper delay for solo parts


----------



## Reno_SG

zilla said:


> how do you like that Carvin power amp?


sorry just saw your msg. i like it as it as strictly no coloration to the tone which is what i was after... i barely use the presence knob.


----------



## pylyo




----------



## SandyRavage

pylyo said:


>



Would strangle small children for this setup......literally.


----------



## Vrollin

Quick snap of the rig in its latest form! Have spent a few hours with the Helix tonight, slowly figuring out how to work a modeller type system, getting there slowly...


----------



## theonlyway




----------



## Steinmetzify

Important stuff going on here:



Important by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## thesockmonster

Kills kittens at 100 yards.


----------



## Leberbs

mrdm53 said:


>



Do you have more pics of that DIY stand you have there?


----------



## jmanncorrea




----------



## jmanncorrea

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n173/mother....ingjay/IMG_5491.jpg


----------



## ibanice

My current rig...

Ibanez RG2610 with duncan sh-10B Fullshred
Bogner Uberschall rev.1
ENGL E212V PRO 





Best feature. COLOR MOD FOR THE GAIN CHANNEL!!!! IT. IS. GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrdm53

Leberbs said:


> Do you have more pics of that DIY stand you have there?



Nope, i bought it from here :
https://www.facebook.com/JoebillyGu...41903.755042351225544/779150102148102/?type=3

Save me some money than buy an actual 5 guitar stands. It's only $40 at most


----------



## pylyo

Here's a couple of family portraits before they change...


----------



## deathjazz89




----------



## aciek_l




----------



## Axewield31

Quick snap from this afternoon while testing my cab. Running straight into the amp is a strange experience that I haven't felt in a long while. Was kind of satisfying though. May have to look into putting together a super simplified pedalboard.


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## TamanShud

All the tone comes from the rubber chicken, right?


----------



## Nitrobattery

TamanShud said:


> All the tone comes from the rubber chicken, right?



For the cock rock


----------



## fanfan

A quick shot of my latest rack:

Marshall EL84 20/20 power amp
Marshall JMP-1 preamp
Tc Electronics Gforce 
Furman power conditioner
Gator 4u rack
Planet Waves patch cables

The cab is a Bugera 4x12 with 2x Celestion Greenbacks Heritage and 2x Eminence Governor

PRS Custom 24 HSS early 90's


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My current (trial) pedalboard.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Added this rare beast to my collection  Now a Diezel cab is next, so the ENGL gets its cab back.


----------



## InFlames235

Thought it was finally time for a pic of my full rig. This is what I'm rocking today:


----------



## Vairish

My music/gaming/work rig:


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## Joe Harvatt




----------



## jase

Bogner Uberschall Rev. Blue
VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
Peavey 5150 Block Letter
Randall Warhead
Mesa Dual Rectifier Multiwatt Bias Modded
Marshall JCM800 1959 Super Lead (PPIVM Modded)
Mesa Rectifier 412

And my three favorite guitars: 
Gibson V
Skervesen Swan FF8
ESP M1


----------



## Zeriton

jase said:


> Bogner Uberschall Rev. Blue
> VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
> Peavey 5150 Block Letter
> Randall Warhead
> Mesa Dual Rectifier Multiwatt Bias Modded
> Marshall JCM800 1959 Super Lead (PPIVM Modded)
> Mesa Rectifier 412
> 
> And my three favorite guitars:
> Gibson V
> Skervesen Swan FF8
> ESP M1




The real question is which is your favourite amp?


----------



## jase

Zeriton said:


> The real question is which is your favourite amp?



hahah
I have a different favorite every few weeks. But most of the time, it is either the VHT or the Marshall


----------



## Zeriton

jase said:


> hahah
> I have a different favorite every few weeks. But most of the time, it is either the VHT or the Marshall



Interesting. How come those two mainly? Never played a VHT but I've heard they're very dry. I'd expect not too dissimilar to a Plexi right?


----------



## jase

Zeriton said:


> Interesting. How come those two mainly? Never played a VHT but I've heard they're very dry. I'd expect not too dissimilar to a Plexi right?



I find that these two are the most dynamic, they force me to really pay attention to my playing. Yes the VHT is very dry, even with the high gain channel. Also it has the strongest character out of the amps I own. 

The Marshall feels similar to the 5150 except that the Marshall is brighter (still warmer than the regular JCM800). No offence to the people who love the 5150, but compared to the Marshall it feels and sounds like a toy. The 5150 has this unnecessary fizz in the top end and the bottom end is quite muddy, though I really like the mids of it. 

For the stuff I use the amps with, I need to boost the Marshall while the VHT has adequate gain. And both are very tight amps. These two amps cut through a band mix or recording mix like hot knife through butter, especially the Marshall. I can never work the EQ of the Bogner and Mesa to cut through a mix while keeping them sounding massive, but on their own they sound ....ing awesome. 

And the Warhead, because I'm a big fan of Dimebag and Pantera


----------



## KentonSummits




----------



## janne_oksanen




----------



## Leviathus

Here's my humble room setup.


----------



## CVK85




----------



## Version_6

Still building my new rig. Once I record the stuff with the band I'll know which amp will be the winner. I'm pretty sure it's gonna be the Mark V. The control centre and housing for my OD's is all in the rack with the G System brain. It'll be paired with my Mesa Recto straight/slant cab in vanilla bronco with wicker grille.


----------



## Soya

Simple guitar rig.









But this is my real rig


----------



## Vrollin

Soya said:


> Simple guitar rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is my real rig



Setting up for gigs must be such a pain in the arse for drummers....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

It certainly can be  a lot better with a drum rack system though! 

What snare is that? It looks sick!


----------



## Ron Head

.. getting the job done with this :


----------



## Soya

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> It certainly can be  a lot better with a drum rack system though!
> 
> What snare is that? It looks sick!




Thanks, its my perfect and wonderful Joshua Tree custom snare, 13x7 zebrawood stave, 3/8" shell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pardon the crappy phone pics.

Did 2 gigs last Friday with 2 separate rigs. 

First gig was a J-Pop session playing bass:











Then a country/rock session playing guitar and keys:











2 different rigs for 2 different gigs.


----------



## phaja_

NAD!


----------



## Mprinsje

this is my band rig, excluding pedals. But the sound is mainly just this, the amp boosted with a boss SD-1. VTMs are such sick amps.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Big revamp in progress here. Hoping to have a matching cab for the Diezels pretty soon.
Pedalboard is; ISP Decimator ,Black Arts Pharaoh supreme fuzz, Pro tone little pony, Strymon el cap, Silvermachine mk2 wah, and the Diezel columbus board.


----------



## espdna

at one point..


----------



## JD27

Anyone try the new EVH K153 (KittyOneFiftyThree)? It purrs!


----------



## Choop

Just got all of this set up yesterday. Back to the Mesa! Easily one of my favorite amp tones. My previous recto I put el34's in, but I'm probably just going to leave this one stock. Sounds great with the LP Studio and what pedals I have on the board so far. 

I'm actually really happy with the OD9 Pro+ pedal boosting this amp. It tightens the sound up without necessarily compressing it much and making it feel boxy.


----------



## Leberbs

Ulvhedin said:


> Big revamp in progress here. Hoping to have a matching cab for the Diezels pretty soon.
> Pedalboard is; ISP Decimator ,Black Arts Pharaoh supreme fuzz, Pro tone little pony, Strymon el cap, Silvermachine mk2 wah, and the Diezel columbus board.



What kind of pedal board is this?


----------



## Ulvhedin

Leberbs said:


> What kind of pedal board is this?



Its a FlexiBoard. Got no idea if they're sold outside of Norway, or if it'd be worth it to buy one, but they seem easy enough to make yourself if you have a grinder and some patience.

This one in particular is called FlexiBoard 6141.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Just got this earlier this week. First real good tube amp.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've recently made some big changes to my home rig, so I'll start with a few pics and explain bellow. I've only got crap pictures with indoor lighting, but they should be okay for now. 

First, the whole rig






Head/rack/brains/effects






The pedal shelf. I often switch the OD808 out for a Mesa Grid Slammer, and the 805 with an OD9 or Soul Food, all depending on my mood and what I'm playing that day. 






An older pic of my main pedalboard, but all that's changed is some upgraded cables I built and I'm powering the tuner and Whammy off of their own dedicated wall wart power supplies since the PS-45 added some noise. It's great for charging my phone, though! 






Earlier this week, I built a bunch of cables and edited all of my presets on the GCP so that I can run my rig in stereo with the EVH/Fryette cab on one side and the Twin Jet/Mesa cab on the other. It's been fun messing with it the last few days! The sounds of each amp compliment each other really well. The Bogner side has a ton of depth, aggression, and lower mids, while the EVH side has a ton of bite, higher mids, and definition. I have channel 1 of the Twin Jet set up similarly to the blue channel of the EVH; as a fat lead sound with a bit less gain and mids than the lead channels of each amp. The lead channels are set up where I think each sound best with each other, which isn't far off of where I set them individually anyway. More info on the Ultra Lead head will be in an upcoming NAD thread  it's not a part of the stereo thing right now, but maybe someday it'll be interchangeable with either the EVH or Uberschall  

My guitar signal path is as follows: Whammy DT->tuner->loop 1 of the GCX (SP Comp)->GCX loop 5 (Decimator II)->GCX loop 2 (EVH Pase 90)->GCX loop 6 (OD808)->GCX loop 3 (Duncan 805)->GCX loop 7 (Decimator)->buffered guitar input on the front of the GCX. From there, the signal is split within the GCX so one side goes from the Guitar Out on the back side to the input of the EVH and the other side goes from the Feed Thru to GCX loop 8, which I use to control whether or not that signal goes the rest of the way to the Uberschall using the send of that loop. When loop 8 is off, I'm only playing through the EVH, but when loop 8 is on, I'm playing through both amps. This is nice to be able to switch on-the-fly or by preset since the Twin Jet doesn't have a true clean channel and I can use the EVH clean channel by itself or just turn the Uberschall "off" for some dynamic/panning effects. 

Both amps have one side each of the G Major and Strymon Timeline/Big Sky in their FX loops, the only difference being that the EVH also has the Ibanez LF7 in its loop before the G Major (in GCX loop 4) and my homemade "volume pedal" after the Big Sky to act as a master volume. EDIT: I also have an Ebtech line level shifter in the FX loop of the Uberschall since it's line level and clips all of my effects without it. It's still a pretty hot signal, but at least it's not clipping anything. 

For controlling all of this, the GCP has been great and easy to program. I have it set up to be 4 presets per bank with all 8 loops as instant-access. Also, I'm using a TRS cable (plus a TRS to dual mono adapter) out of the G Major Switch Out to control the channels and FX loop of the Uberschall, all in line with my presets. 

A few examples of my presets: 
-Any clean sound: loop 8 off (Bogner "off"), EVH green channel, compressor, Strymon delay and reverb
-Crunch sound: loop 8 off (though I can kick it on if I want), EVH blue channel (plus Bogner channel 1 if I want), one Decimator and the 808
-Radio quacky sound: loop 8 off, EVH red channel, both Decimators, EVH Phaser, and the 808, LF7 in the EVH effects loop. I have another preset that's the same, but without the phaser and the Strymon effects are engaged for a lo-fi lead sound. 
-Heavy rhythm: loop 8 on, EVH red channel, Bogner channel 2 (FX loop off), both Decimators and the 808. If this sound were a Monopoly card, it would be the one that says *"Go straight to Hell; do not collect $200"*
-Lead: loop 8 on, EVH red channel, Bogner channel 2 (FX loop on), one Decimator, Duncan 805, Strymon delay and reverb. 
-Fat lead: same as above, but with the blue channel of the EVH and channel 1 of the Bogner

TL;DR: BEST SPRING BREAK EVER


----------



## lewis

Finished this earlier when my Engl preamp and the T rex showed up 









Engl E530
Furman Powerconditioner
Line 6 HD Pro
Torpedo CAB
Maxon OD808
T Rex Chameleon
Boss NS2 noise gate


----------



## zir_green

thats my rig


----------



## yutup123458




----------



## monkeysuncle

TL;DR: BEST SPRING BREAK EVER [/QUOTE]

Hey, what's the deal with the Ibanez Lo-Fi? They pop up pretty cheap here and there and never had a chance to try one.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

They're sick little pedals. They pretty much only do one sound that's technically terrible, but for certain applications it's the only one that'll do. Go listen to "Chrono" by The Ghost Inside. The LF7, when used in a high gain amp's FX loop, will make the sound small/honky/radio-ish like the intro and outro to that song. Not the best quality bypass switch and jacks, but the enclosure and knobs are super solid. 

I actually just picked up a second one for way cheap to use on my secondary board or as a backup. Definitely scoop one up to try out sometime  even if you don't like it, you'll only be out $50 tops and could pretty easily sell it for most/all of your money back.


----------



## Noxon

Man, who wants to post after The War Against Time? That rig is insane 

Here is my extremely humble contribution... The 8 has an M8C in the bridge now and I just got the matching Titan 7 neck for the 7. I hope to get a 1U Carvin SS power amp and a Furman power conditioner for the rack very soon.


----------



## Gmork

i havent updated my profile since i joined. i have gone through so many things. with the new addition of the ampeg vh140c today i finally feel a sense of wholeness for the first time since i got my 6505. heres some of what im running these days.
the cab shown is just my home cab loaded with an eminence tonker and peavey blue marvel. i have a traynor 4x12 w v30s at my jam space too. thats my new ibanez white ironlabel freshly modded to fit an 80g and 75g, not seen is my old black ibanez rg8 with a painkiller in the bridge and also modded to fit an 80g and 75g. 
my 6505 has been having gain/vol drops once in a while so i havent been using it but for quite a while now ive been using a pedal board based rig (which i LOVE btw) , boss tuner - maxon st9 pro+ or a micro tubescreamer - tightmetal pro - mxr 10 band eq - decimator - boss ps6 - digitech supernatural reverb - digitech jamman stereo - artpro tube mp preamp - into either a magnum 44 poweramp or artpro SLA2 power amp or sometimes even my vintage traynor pm300 poweramp.
(today i traded my art SLA2 with my art tube mp preamp + $$$ for the ampeg, so my pedal board is a bit deshevelled) its really awesome being able to just have my guitar and pedalboard and be able to plug straight into a cab. people look at me sideway trying to figure out wth is happening since it appears im not using any amp lol. but everyone is always blown away by what they hear, thanks mostly to the tightmetalpro no doubt. anyway behold thy glory!


----------



## Deception




----------



## cult

My new place for creating some music at home.
Not that into recording, we'll do that at the rehearsal space anyways:


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Digging this Way Huge Havalina fuzz. Really think you've gotta set your amp up in mind for using a fuzz, too much headroom can swallow them up and make it sound fizzy. I've been running this into an Orange Rockerverb 50 on the Kemper.



DSC_3334 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Just give me a power amp and i'm good to go.


----------



## ESPImperium

My pedalboard:


----------



## aciek_l

Just switched to 2x12.  Pedalboard is a bit messy right now, but there will be some small changes so I will put it back together soon.


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^

That JEM! And these hypemachines are really intriguing to me. The purple finish on yours is the gnarliest color I've seen yet. Sick setup dude.


----------



## Flemmigan

I made some changes over the past year. Had no need to change out my Axe FX Ultra, but went from a Mesa 4x12 with an ART power amp, to a Port City 2x12 OS with a 5150, and settled on a Port City 1x12 OS with a Matrix power amp. 
It's compact and gets the job done. It's polite, it's right, it's Sneezy, Deezy, Mc...Deluxe.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

So I had a pic of my "dry fit" in another thread.

Here's the whole thing.

1st Dry Fit:





After:




I decided to repurpose some cable that I had not used for many years, was just sitting in one of my storage bins of all my gear not currently in use. To replace the plugs, rather than spending upwards of $60 on a solder-less kit ala Planet Waves Pedalboard Cable Kit | Sweetwater.com and I then purchased a 10-pack of 1/4" Right Angle Plugs that I found on Ebay 10 Pack 1 4" TS Right Angle Mono Phone Plug Cord Connector 6 3mm Cable Jack | eBay 




As I mentioned in the other thread, I re-puposed some sheets of 3/8" plywood to make this new board. I measured and cut it to fit inside of my Rondo Pedal Case CNB PDC-410H SSL Pedal Case - RondoMusic.com and made the board 3 sheets thick. The center piece is a "spacer" to allow passage of the power cables and the audio cables concealed between the outer two sheets. The spacer runs the perimeter of the board, as well as strategically placed spacers in the center of the board, most notably where I would step on the expression pedal, the Boss pedal, etc... This is mainly because these areas have to bear more weight due to the heavier switches, so I didn't want the board to sway or dip when I use these switches. I also decided that in order to clean up the edges from splintering around the perimeter, as well as the passage holes routed in the top, that a 3/8" round-over bit should do a nice job of cleaning that up. After that, since the top was nearly perfectly cut, and the center and bottom pieces were roughly cut to match, my flush cut router bit that I use for routing pickup/control cavities should clean that up nicely, and I think it did a reasonable job of doing so.





These pics give you a sense for how rigid this board is, plugs won't accidentally unplug so easily, nor will the power cables do so.







These brackets that I used to mount them are easily found at most hardware stores. I found these at Home Depot, for about $3.00 a 4-pak. I got the idea from Pedal-links System but decided that I could likely find a more cost effective solution. In the same fashion as the "pedal links", these are non-invasive and totally reversible. They basically act as an oversized washer with an extended tab. I'm going to go back and remove them temporarily so that I can paint them black, then re-apply them so that they'll blend in for a cleaner appearance. Since the G30 Relay Receiver uses very small headed screws that recess into the chassis, I was not able to use the same bracketing system, so I'll have to use some hook&loop fasteners (Velcro), but, the nice thing is that I can just staple the one piece to the board and it'll be easier to remove later if I need to.





In discussions with True Tone (formerly Visual Sound) regarding their ONE SPOT ac power supply and adapter kits, we had ascertained that using the ONE SPOT power supply would not be enough to power the HD500X, but it would power all of the other components. Even then, using the 5 Cable Plug Daisy Chain, even the ends on those would not fit the HD500X anyway. We later determined that I could use the HD500X's factory power supply to power the entire rig with no risk of hurting any of the other components, so they advised doing so, but first adding their L6 adapter, to get it into the HD500X, then their reverse polarity connecter plugged into the L6, then the end of the 5 Cable Plug Daisy Chain, powered by the HD500X factory power supply. Now I have accomplished my goal of powering the entire rig from one single "wall wart". I still have room to add another pedal between the Boss & the Morley pedal, i.e. Dunlop John Petrucci Wah pedal or another Boss pedal, but honestly, I have most of what I like and would find useful already in the HD500X. I can now switch between Wireless A, Wireless B, and a cable as a backup on the fly. With all of the Morley switches de-selected, I have another mute function. With the extra power outlets on my power strip, I can power perhaps an iPad, Laptop, my synth rig, or anything else needed. I played this at work the other day and FOH loved being able to just lay out an XLR cable for me to plug into, then I powered it up, they gave me some back in my monitor, and since I'm very meticulous about the way I set up my presets, they were able to switch the eq "out" on the channel strip on the mixing console.


----------



## kylendm

latest





Not pictured is my Madison Divinity 2 which is undergoing extensive mods.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spent the day yesterday doing some extensive work on my rack. Unfortunately, I didn't have the foresight to take good photos to post here, so all I've got are a couple of Snapchat pics I had taken to send to my brother and saved. 

Picked up the M9 (not currently in use) and two new sliding shelves, and installed rack rails in the back for extra support for the shelves. I figured it would be better to take everything completely out of the rack and take all of the pedals off of the previous shelf and start from "level 0" than to try and work around everything piece by piece. I was also able to clean up some of the cabling and put my Radial Twin City in the bottom pedal drawer, which is taking care of my signal splitting rather than the buffered split in the GCX mentioned at the top of this page. I was getting some ground loop noise from the Uberschall, but the Radial takes care of that and flipping the polarity gives me a wider sound  Still using Loop 8 to control "amp 2" the same way, though. 

I'm still using the G Major for all of my volume adjustments/solo boosts, EQ, and subtle gating as well as relay controls for the Uberschall, but the end goal is to have a non-mini RJM Amp Gizmo controlling the functions of both the Uber and Ultra Lead, then have the M9 take care of the effects the G Major is currently doing. So close!


----------



## tender_insanity

Yesterday I picked up a 5150 combo turned to head and a Carcin Legacy 2x12" cab.


----------



## Iamatlas

REceived my HypeGTR a few weeks ago - Sounds HUUUUUUGE through this amp!


----------



## tender_insanity

Current set up. Some stuff missing, but main weapons atm


----------



## ThePIGI King

tender_insanity said:


> Current set up. Some stuff missing, but main weapons atm



You need to put that purple switch tip on the one with purple knobs, and but the black switch tip on the one with the black knobs, but don't change the Jem, it's pretty perfect the way it is


----------



## myampslouder

My new rig I just finished this week. 

Not pictured is the RJM Amp Gizmo in the back of the rack that is handling the channel switching on the mark iv and the mute function of the tuner. 

The pod hd is running with the 4 cable method with the mark iv providing most of the tones and the pod primarily only being used for fx. The Ground Control Pro was surprisingly straight forward to set up. 









Before I setup the rjm and ground control





Honestly this rig is Completely overkill for me since I haven't played in a band since 2012 but it was fun putting it together and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## FourT6and2

Yeti > V30s
Chupacabra > G12-65s
Duvell Elite
Duvell Limited (not pictured)
I also have some other amps (Peters Hydra, GNL, SLO Clone) and guitars (LP Customs)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

This is my guitarist section in my new man-room

not shown: My 90's Randall USA 4x12 and my bass cab stack (Of the Behringer and Seismic variety, but hey, they work)


----------



## mikespe

I just made a major overhaul of my pedalboard for my EVH 5150iii amp. I added the Carl Martin OctaSwitch II and removed several pedals to add to a second board for my Fender 65 PRRI (See image below). I really like the OctaSwitch II. I have it set up where loop 5 goes into my amp's effects loop so the delay, chorus, Jamman & Trio will stay clean. The ISP Decimator II is also in the effects loop. Out of the OctaSwitch all together is the Ego Compressor & EP Booster. I am trying the compressor always on and I am really liking the fullness it gives my tone. I have the Wampler Velvet Fuzz on the way and I think the Park Fuzz will move to the PRRI board. 






This is my next project for the 65 PRRI. Not all these pedals will be on this board...however I have others I may swap in. I'm not sure if I will use the looper or not but if I do it will have to be relabeled. I was using the Switchblade to switch between amps but now I think I'll just run the two separate.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Some G-Flex 2x12 love!


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Some G-Flex 2x12 love!



There is something unbelievably fresh looking about a 5150 or 6505 etc, with good condition Tolex in particular, at the top of a stack.

Just such an unreal looking amp and setup. so sick!


----------



## ASoC

Just got this monstrous little head in the mail today, loving it so far. 

Signal Chain:
Korg Tuner>Maxon CP101>Morley Volume Plus>Bad Horsie 2>Digitech Whammy IV>MXR Micro Amp>ISP Decimator
Panama Fuego>Peavey Valveking Cab 






Now I just need a tube screamer, delay, and reverb and I'll be set.


----------



## victim5150

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lewis

victim5150 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



one of the best "All in" pedalboard gig setups ever. I presume you have like a flight case for its transport etc?>

What a setup


----------



## victim5150

lewis said:


> one of the best "All in" pedalboard gig setups ever. I presume you have like a flight case for its transport etc?>
> 
> What a setup


Yes, I have a flight case but it's really to heavy so I use the soft zipper case more. Here's a pic of my whole setup for out of town shows. Few guitars, AX8 pedalboard case and a small powered XiTone wedge.


----------



## TamanShud

My rig is almost complete enough to add, mainly for home playing, ambient type wankery. Just waiting on a TC Electronic T2 (long story ). Guitar is a squier body with a Warmth baritone conversion neck. I'm modelling a JC 120 in the AxeFX as a clean platform for the pedals.






The blank pedal on the right is a Foxx Tone Machine clone for sweet octave up goodness.


----------



## shaunduane

Sterling JP170D and my new Axe FX. Super stoked about this rig.


----------



## lewis

shaunduane said:


> Sterling JP170D and my new Axe FX. Super stoked about this rig.



that guitar is a beauty and owning an Axe FX speaks for itself haha


----------



## shaunduane

lewis said:


> that guitar is a beauty and owning an Axe FX speaks for itself haha



Thanks! Haha. I should have included this in the original post, but here's a picture of it right after I polished it. She's gorgeous. I can't even imagine what owning an actual Ernie Ball is like. Some day!


----------



## MoonJelly

TamanShud said:


> The blank pedal on the right is a Foxx Tone Machine clone for sweet octave up goodness.



How are you liking that Mod Factory? I just picked up a Mooer delay, haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## TamanShud

MoonJelly said:


> How are you liking that Mod Factory? I just picked up a Mooer delay, haven't tried it out yet.



The phaser/flanger/chorus modes are pretty average and not super organic sounding but the main modes I use are the univibe which is surprisingly good and deep, and the tremolo which has got a really nice warm character to it. Plus for $90AUD it's a steal to have so many mod effects to play with. 

The Mooer stuff I've used has always slayed for its price so I'm sure you'll love the delay you picked up!


----------



## G_T_P_




----------



## jase

I've been dialing in my new live rig the past few nights. The last time I used a real amp for live was probably 5 years ago, since then I have been using Kemper with MIDI controller for live. Playing with Viscera Trail tomorrow night, let's see how it sounds 

The VHT is tight as ...., no need for a booster! Also made a guard using a Ikea L-bracket for the footswitch's rocker switches, you would know they are annoying if you have used one!

VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead + FC2 footswitch
Boss RE20 Space Echo
Snarling Dogs Fire Bawl 2 Alarm wah
Korg tuner
Line6 G30


----------



## Mprinsje

This is my band rig, it's a '75 Ibanez Les Paul from which i removed the pickup switch plate. From there the rig is: digitech Whammy -> Korg Pitchblack -> crybaby -> TC sentry noise gate send -> Boss SD-1 -> Boss HM-2 -> Abominable electronics Hail Satan (big muff clone w/ extra's) -> Peavey VTM 60, from there the fx loop send goes into the sentry's Return -> mxr carbon copy delay -> Amp fx loop return -> Marshall 1960A JCM900.

It's a mess and really need to build a new board 

At home i've got a couple of guitars and amps, but that's for another day.


----------



## curlyvice

Surprisingly happy with the JCM2000 TSL. I know it gets a bad rep for being a bit compressed but I like it so far. We'll see how it gigs though before I decide whether to keep it or not.


----------



## Caleb Joshua

Mesa Boogie JP-2C Limited head #63
100 ft of lava ultramafic patch cables
6 ft lava tephra 
Torpedo Studio
Presonus Studio 192
A complete collection of Moogerfoogers in rackmount kits with tiger oak
RJM Effects Gizmo
Complete Molten Voltage controller system. 
MXR smart gate
2x Pedal Power 2 plus
Furman P 1800 AR
Gator Rackworks 22U Rack
Pedal Train Terra
Moog EP-3
Jp Wah
T-Rex Tuner 
Mesa Toneburst
Whammy Dt with G Quencer controller.
Ernie ball Music man JP6 BFR in Island burst but with quilted maple.
Ernie ball Steve Morse tobacco burst
Playing into The Presonus E66 monitors with the T10 Sub.
Auralex sonoflat/ bass traps


I put up my mark V and my 2 vert 2x12s and all my mics, using this only from now on.


----------



## Ludgate

This is the rig as of now, minus a pedalboard that I'm trying to put together. Loving the Kemper so far, but it has only redirected my GAS for amps towards effects pedals.


----------



## mfarrah3045

How do you like the JP wah over the other wah you have?


----------



## Caleb Joshua

mfarrah3045 said:


> How do you like the JP wah over the other wah you have?



The Jp is killer! its highly adjustable to.


----------



## oracles

Should have my incoming ENGL Invader 150 this week, all that's left on my list is an Uberschall and a Model T.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Super jealous of the Vader and Fatbottom 2x12


----------



## Zeriton

oracles said:


> Should have my incoming ENGL Invader 150 this week, all that's left on my list is an Uberschall and a Model T.



The ENGL Invader is a beautiful amp  Got a 100 (dunno how much it differs to a 150 really) and have owned other ENGL amps. Ended up selling all the others.

The Invader is a different beast to all the other ENGLs I've played/owned. A lot rawer and more organic sounding. The other ENGL's I've played/owner have a more polished/processed sound or feel to them (hard to explain).


----------



## thesockmonster




----------



## oracles

Zeriton said:


> The ENGL Invader is a beautiful amp  Got a 100 (dunno how much it differs to a 150 really) and have owned other ENGL amps. Ended up selling all the others.
> 
> The Invader is a different beast to all the other ENGLs I've played/owned. A lot rawer and more organic sounding. The other ENGL's I've played/owner have a more polished/processed sound or feel to them (hard to explain).



The Invader is hands down my favourite amp. I unfortunately had to sell mine during an international move and I've missed having one around ever since, really looking forward to having one back.


----------



## remorse is for the dead




----------



## CGrant109

Horrible quality (screenshooted an instagram photo I took lol), but here is my rig from a recent studio session at Audiotree in Chicago.

http://imgur.com/5TFpgIi


----------



## odibrom

Ludgate said:


> This is the rig as of now, minus a pedalboard that I'm trying to put together. Loving the Kemper so far, but it has only redirected my GAS for amps towards effects pedals.



Damn, that red Ibanez S... I thought that these double edge guitars came in an HH pickup array, your's is quite unique, being an HSH. Can you share a bit of its story? Just curious. My dream guitar would be that in a 7 string version, but with only 2 humbuckers...


----------



## Vrollin

What brand are your monitors ludgate? In the market for some and looking for front ported myself...


----------



## Ludgate

odibrom said:


> Damn, that red Ibanez S... I thought that these double edge guitars came in an HH pickup array, your's is quite unique, being an HSH. Can you share a bit of its story? Just curious. My dream guitar would be that in a 7 string version, but with only 2 humbuckers...



Sure, it's a J Custom S-PB2TR (S6CST). There isn't much info around probably due to it being overshadowed by the way more popular RG variants. Pickups are the standard Dimarzio Air Norton/ Blue Velvet/Tone Zone combination, transparent red on sapele mahogany body, Wizard Ultra neck and an ebony board. 



Vrollin said:


> What brand are your monitors ludgate? In the market for some and looking for front ported myself...



They are a pair of Prodipe TDC 5s. My first pair of monitors after ditching the conventional Amp + Cab setup. Probably due for an upgrade in the near future but still a great budget option though.


----------



## tender_insanity

Here. The pic is missing one amp (Roland GA-112) and DigiTech GSP1101.


----------



## kevdes93




----------



## MASS DEFECT

Got a 6505MH so I won't get evicted. lol

With Deathstroke and my ammo cans...







With the big bro...


----------



## curlyvice

This is where the loud noises come from.


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Got a 6505MH so I won't get evicted. lol
> 
> With Deathstroke and my ammo cans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the big bro...



You should also get the MXR EVH 5150 distortion pedal that way you have the whole set. Baby > teenager > adult chainsaw


----------



## xzyryabx

tender_insanity said:


> Here. The pic is missing one amp (Roland GA-112) and DigiTech GSP1101.



I wanna know who makes that couch!!
Neither a god damn 5150 nor a 2x12 is phasing any of the cushions one bit.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> You should also get the MXR EVH 5150 distortion pedal that way you have the whole set. Baby > teenager > adult chainsaw




The Peavey 6505 Piranha should be the baby.


----------



## Vrollin

MASS DEFECT said:


> The Peavey 6505 Piranha should be the baby.



Thats not the smallest of the lot....


----------



## lewis

ok so you know you need the pirahna, the tiny practice stack /\ AND the MXR 5150 OD Pedal now right?. The whole set is sooooooo necessary its not even funny


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> ok so you know you need the pirahna, the tiny practice stack /\ AND the MXR 5150 OD Pedal now right?. The whole set is sooooooo necessary its not even funny




LOL Ima stay with the Peaveys. They are much cheaper.


----------



## phaja_

My actually rig, sorry for quality, it was small stage.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

MASS DEFECT said:


> Got a 6505MH so I won't get evicted. lol
> 
> With Deathstroke and my ammo cans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the big bro...



I played the lil toaster versions of the 6505 & the EVH 5150 MIII this weekend and I was quite impressed. The EVH especially, had more than enough gain and power for a 2x12 cab to use in a band setting and still get heard. I was pleasantly surprised as I thought it was basically gonna be a bedroom amp and that's about it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I played the lil toaster versions of the 6505 & the EVH 5150 MIII this weekend and I was quite impressed. The EVH especially, had more than enough gain and power for a 2x12 cab to use in a band setting and still get heard. I was pleasantly surprised as I thought it was basically gonna be a bedroom amp and that's about it.



At volume 5 at 20w the 6505MH, can be heard over a loud drummer using kick triggers. 

But of course, as with all 6505 amps, you damn need a noise gate at those volumes. And my gain was at just 2 on the lead channel.


----------



## Vince

All-pedal backup rig. Love it!


----------



## mikespe

I have tweaked my setup since this picture was taken...but my 5150iii pedalboard is out of commission since I had to send my Octa Switch II back to MF to be replaced. Loop #8 seemed to die on me the other day...I'll update my picture once I get the replacement. 

****I guess we can't post pictures hosted on Imgur website?****


----------



## tender_insanity

My current rig. Lightweight, tons of possibilities, really good sounding, loud!


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Here's most of what I'm currently using.






My pedalboard has been torn apart and shuffled a lot recently as I play around with new ideas. I currently have a Phase 90 where the Blue Hippo is in the pic.


----------



## curlyvice

Pretty happy with this right now.

2003 PRS Singlecut Trem 
2007 LP Standard

50 Watt Rectoverb (this is the only thing on the way out once I get a 5150 III)
Vht Deliverance 4x12


----------



## zzimzz

My current rig. It rips buildings apart. 
I basically needed a rig that could work in my Death Metal band AND in a Jazz/Fusion band i'm currently in. This rig does it all! Still need a fuzz tho...


----------



## Berti_smb

Its not picture of the whole rig but hey...
I got it cleaned after 2 years of pretty good usage, lot of dust and even a huge spider call it a home. Cleaned all the dust, spider web and spider eventually got out so i got him too  I am missing my engl 4x12" cab with v30s and g12t-75s

Randall RD100


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## Jake

Finally getting a rackmount setup together. Undecided what I want to do with the spot above the axe fx for now, the two spots below it are drawers though which is nice.


----------



## kevdes93

Doom fo dayz


----------



## Enter Paradox

Currently happy with this setup.. no further GAS except some few select guitars to add in collection and specific amps to replace this one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Current pedalboard(s).


----------



## InCasinoOut

My new Mesa and Avatar rig, and my entirely backpack-portable THR10 rig.

Have a few more guitars (need setups and some work), but these are the ones I play the most.


----------



## jc986

Just re-did my pedalboard to be more compact for gigging:






Not sure why it's upside down...it shows up fine on my phone and in flick....oh well


----------



## oracles

A few mates and I got together recently in Vancouver and rented a studio. This is what we brought out, but there's definitely some notable pieces missing that we would've loved to have had there.


----------



## ThePIGI King

What is the Jazzmaster FF 8 second to the left, top row?

And your RAN is drool-worthy!


----------



## oracles

ThePIGI King said:


> What is the Jazzmaster FF 8 second to the left, top row?



That's a custom build from Fast Guitars, not sure if he's making it a production model or not, but we also got to demo his new FF8 Explorer, and that thing was ripped.


----------



## kevdes93

The model fet and lemon are new additions


----------



## lewis

kevdes93 said:


> The model fet and lemon are new additions



Im waiting for the bigger brother, the Strymon Zuma to drop, so I can complete my pedal board.

How do you rate them?. The things look amazing and even the larger zuma, still seems nice and compact. But does it do its job well?


----------



## odibrom

oracles said:


> A few mates and I got together recently in Vancouver and rented a studio. This is what we brought out, but there's definitely some notable pieces missing that we would've loved to have had there.



Damn, that was some amp party...


----------



## kevdes93

lewis said:


> Im waiting for the bigger brother, the Strymon Zuma to drop, so I can complete my pedal board.
> 
> How do you rate them?. The things look amazing and even the larger zuma, still seems nice and compact. But does it do its job well?



It does, it's perfect for me as I like to keep my board at 5 pedals or less but I might upgrade to the Zuma when it drops just in case


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## lewis

JP Universe said:


>



holy mouth watering rack rig batman.....


p.s! what guitar is that tooo????


----------



## JP Universe

Cheers man!! I'm very happy with it!

The guitar is a Thorn Rune, the original NGD is here 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=307010


----------



## Screamingdaisy

JP Universe said:


>



I like your style.


----------



## Screamingdaisy




----------



## odibrom

Screamingdaisy said:


>



... this room looks a bit empty... 

... but I'm sure it is because the amps are off...


----------



## Screamingdaisy

... I sold a few things...

... I hate tripping over sh*t.......


----------



## DeathMagnetic

Here is my rack family... currently working on the rack pedal drawer...


----------



## SandyRavage

Updates.


----------



## VictimsOfDeception

Pedalboard is missing, only pedal pictured here is a SolidgoldFX overdrive (pretty much a TS9 clone).


----------



## Jaek-Chi

Have been downsizing lately, but here's the current home setup.

Two on the left are beautiful Searls Customs, and the Caparison is a limited edition 20th Anniversary (1 of 25)


----------



## lewis

Jaek-Chi said:


> Have been downsizing lately, but here's the current home setup.
> 
> Two on the left are beautiful Searls Customs, and the Caparison is a limited edition 20th Anniversary (1 of 25)



dude get out of here with your stupidly nice setup!!....
making us mere mortals look crap


----------



## Jaek-Chi

Haha thanks man, i appreciate it  But i certainly feel that same way when i see some other peoples setups on here too! haha


----------



## Ceakes1234

Here's my rig, upgrades are happening soon. This is my first post on this site. On top is an Ampeg SS-140C and below is an Ampeg VH-140C 2x12 combo, all on top of an Avatar 4x12 loaded with vintage Celestions.


----------



## lewis

is it weird, that my next shot in this thread, once its completed, will just be a pedal board and thats it?. haha

and not featuring Ax8, Helix or anything of that ilk either


----------



## maggotspawn

B-rig


----------



## oracles

Traded off my ENGL Powerball to a friend which meant I had an open spot available, so I did what any responsible person would do and bought a new amp, the Fryette Sig X. Been blending it with the Invader 150 which is just pure magic.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Welcome to the Fryette fam  I'd love to try out a Sig:X and eventually own one to blend with my Ultra Lead


----------



## lewis

oracles said:


> Traded off my ENGL Powerball to a friend which meant I had an open spot available, so I did what any responsible person would do and bought a new amp, the Fryette Sig X. Been blending it with the Invader 150 which is just pure magic.



this is just greedy man, haha

must be the biggest tone ever??? how you hooking up both?


----------



## narad

Fryette + Engl? That's just unfair!


----------



## oracles

lewis said:


> this is just greedy man, haha
> 
> must be the biggest tone ever??? how you hooking up both?



The tone coming off this is absolutely colossal, they blend so incredibly well together. 

The ENGL is running into the Vader 212 w/Eminence V1216 Legends, and the Fryette is going into a VHT Fatbottom 212 w/P50E speakers, the input of both amps goes to a Nerd Knuckle Effects Lip Splitter ABY (hands down the best ABY on the market) flows through the pedalboard and then hits the guitar. 

Grabbing a second Lip Splitter to blend my Verellen Skyhammer and ENGL Artist Edition for my doom/sludge stuff.


----------



## SwanWings

I'm about to start downsizing a little bit, since I don't play some of the guitars that often.






Guitars: Jackson DK2M ht, ESP Horizon NT-II, Schecter C-1 Blackjack, Schecter Banshee 7 Passive, LTD TE 212, LTD EC 1000, Music Man Luke III with Rosewood Neck

Amps: EVH 5150 III 100 watt and LBX, Avatar 2x12 with 1 V30 and 1 Lead 80, Not Pictured: Jet City JCA 20, and a Carvin 2x12 that I loaded with Eminence Governors. Also a 15 watt Crate practice amp that I put my foot on when I play, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a mess right now, but here's what I got right now. 





Got a Boss SD-1 on the way, and plan on getting a Digitech Whammy, a Roland JC120, and possibly a pedalboard of sorts.


----------



## tender_insanity

Nothing fancy here. Latest addition is the MXR EQ. Don't use it but got it really cheap


----------



## budda

I feel like some of these pictures aren't "random"


----------



## klinic

Always wanted to have something to contribute to one of these!

Ibanez Jem -> Sherlock Fathead -> Axe-Fx Ultra (in 4cm) -> Fender Supersonic 2x12

Eleven Rack and Bad Horsie 2 are unused at the moment. Eleven Rack is a backup or we sometimes run 2nd guitar or bass through it. The Bad Horsie is just unused at the moment as it's too inconvenient to have another two cables running from the axe fx to the floor. I love the sound of it, but I'm considering replacing it with a Mission SP-1 and Dunlop Volume-X combo.


----------



## Kride




----------



## Aso

Finally getting some time to setup the jam space in the basement. Finding out I need a bunch more cables to get things setup how I want. Just need to a bass rig and I'm set... for a little bit


----------



## reckoner

Had an Axe Fx for while, but went back. Loving the simplicity of my rig these days. Boost up front, timeline in the loop... you're set.


----------



## kevdes93

New amp day!


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## JD27

Mesa is taking over my guitar room, TC-50 snuck in today.


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## phaja_




----------



## oracles

Been hanging out with this guy a lot lately, absolutely killer amp. Getting some tubes in it soon (Gold Lion KT88's), and have a second Nerd Knuckle lip splitter ABY coming in for blending it with my ENGL Artist Edition.


----------



## Omura

oracles said:


> Been hanging out with this guy a lot lately, absolutely killer amp. Getting some tubes in it soon (Gold Lion KT88's), and have a second Nerd Knuckle lip splitter ABY coming in for blending it with my ENGL Artist Edition.



Every time I see a Verellen (especially with a green stain) all that runs through my head is Gir from Invader Zim screaming DOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!


----------



## kevdes93

Never been happier with my gear!


----------



## Triple7

oracles said:


> Been hanging out with this guy a lot lately, absolutely killer amp. Getting some tubes in it soon (Gold Lion KT88's), and have a second Nerd Knuckle lip splitter ABY coming in for blending it with my ENGL Artist Edition.




Glad to see another Skyhammer in here! I got mine a few months ago, and haven't had time to post it. Now looks like a good time to me!


----------



## oracles

Triple7 said:


> Glad to see another Skyhammer in here! I got mine a few months ago, and haven't had time to post it. Now looks like a good time to me!



Looks fantastic dude! Funnily enough, I also run my Skyhammer into a Vader cab haha, only a 2x12 for now, but I'm hoping to pick up a Mauler or Monarch 612 or 215 to put the Skyhammer through.


----------



## Milpitas Monster




----------



## Triple7

oracles said:


> Looks fantastic dude! Funnily enough, I also run my Skyhammer into a Vader cab haha, only a 2x12 for now, but I'm hoping to pick up a Mauler or Monarch 612 or 215 to put the Skyhammer through.



There is something about the way it pairs with the Vader. I also have an Orange 4x12...but I don't think it sounds as good.

6x12 or 2x15...those sound like awesome ideas. I was thinking of a 2x15 as well.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

Line6 G30 + Line6 Helix + Electro Harmonix 44 Magnum


----------



## narad

Oh man, I'm liking that guitar-version of a lazy susan!


----------



## lewis

ThisBrokenMachine said:


> Line6 G30 + Line6 Helix + Electro Harmonix 44 Magnum





have you seen the G10 relay instead?. Rechargable lithium battery setup. Micro USB powered. No wires anywhere. Thing plugs straight into your Jack as a stand alone pack. Even has a mute button on the jack which is engaged whenever its not plugged in so there is never any clicks or pops plugging it in.


----------



## Leberbs

Milpitas Monster said:


>



That guitar stand 
Where did you get it?


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Leberbs said:


> That guitar stand
> Where did you get it?



Read all about it here...
https://www.guitarstorage.com/shop/rotating-multiple-guitar-stand/

Bought it here...
http://www.guitarcenter.com/AS-Craf...1931515.gc?pdpSearchTerm=a&s crafted products


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

lewis said:


> have you seen the G10 relay instead?. Rechargable lithium battery setup. Micro USB powered. No wires anywhere. Thing plugs straight into your Jack as a stand alone pack. Even has a mute button on the jack which is engaged whenever its not plugged in so there is never any clicks or pops plugging it in.



Yes, looks cool, I'd like to test it


----------



## pearl_07

Got the Roadster a few weeks ago, and I'm in love with it. Comparing it to the past Dual Rectifiers I've played on the darker response on channel 3 and 4 makes it a lot more controllable. Thinking about changing out the V30+Black Shadow combo out of the 2x12 though for some K100's or a set of Scumbacks.


----------



## oracles

Apologies for the potato quality pics


----------



## narad

I feel like if I had that amp set I'd never play the skyhammer (as cool as the name is). All bases already covered.


----------



## oracles

narad said:


> I feel like if I had that amp set I'd never play the skyhammer (as cool as the name is). All bases already covered.



For a point, I actually entertained the idea of selling the Skyhammer for that reason. The other 3 amps cover a massive tonal range, but the Verellen is voiced so differently that its refreshing to play when I don't want a more modern sounding amp.


----------



## ekajnitram

Here's how I'm going into 2017, only looking for a couple more things: an octave pedal, possibly another over drive, and a noise suppressor.


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## WesleyG

maggotspawn said:


>



I love the JSX, probably my favorite amp I've ever owned.


----------



## buriedoutback

Pedals (Boss mini pedal boards)
Front of Amp : Isp Decimator // Marshall Guvnor (modded to be like a ts808 i think) // Planet Waves tuner
I'm going to try out a JOYO JF-01 Vintage Overdrive in place of the Marshall Guvnor and see how that sounds.
Loop : Ibanez Lofi // Danelectro Chrous // Danelectro Fish N Chips Eq



Guitar
Ibanez RGA8 with only a Dimarzio Deactivator in the bridge. Neck is just a 5 string bass pickup cover.






Cab
Mesa OS 412



Amp
Stock 5150 where I removed the front panel. Just got this recently. Sounds a lot tighter and more aggressive than my Mesa Triple Rec. I'll run it untill it needs new tubes, then I'll get some JJs and do the Bias Mod. I'll also be adding 2 handles to the top.


----------



## pooshoes

Aso said:


> Finally getting some time to setup the jam space in the basement. Finding out I need a bunch more cables to get things setup how I want. Just need to a bass rig and I'm set... for a little bit



That is one heavy looking rig


----------



## ricky bobby

Just traded an my Hughes & Kettner Triamp MKI for the Mesa Dual Rectifier and Orange OR15. I thought I'd really miss it, but having that Mesa vintage channel back couldn't make me any happier.


----------



## Fraz666

My Ibanez family in a christmas reunion


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Super jealous of that PGM!


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## volume8

[/URL[URL=http://s350.photobucket.com/user/stevethrax/media/FB6BAE60-FCBD-4032-810B-8BF499E1A1B2_zpsasbwm5pl.jpg.html]

[/URL[URL=http://s350.photobucket.com/user/stevethrax/media/1610F69A-970A-4399-B2B2-D36181003734_zps7lvrs384.jpg.html]




guitars are SE custom 24, strat i put a JB and a 59 in, MIJ '01 RG7420, mitchell acoustic-electric bang on, CHEAP Washburn bass.
not pictured: hamer standard which is in the shop, grunge pedal and 5 metal zones.


----------



## Mprinsje

Got myself some amps since the last time i posted a pic.


----------



## Fretless

Working on a pedal rig.


----------



## InFlames235

Fretless said:


> Working on a pedal rig.



Love this! Did you have a Live? Been considering upgrading my Live to Studio but really curious if it's actually worth it or not.


----------



## Fretless

InFlames235 said:


> Love this! Did you have a Live? Been considering upgrading my Live to Studio but really curious if it's actually worth it or not.


Thanks! Glad you like it! (there will be another strymon or two soon)
I did not own a live, but I borrowed one for about a month before I purchased my studio. It's a world apart. It's just as easy to use, but way more flexible. If you're willing to spend the money, it's definitely a worthy investment.


----------



## m107a1

In the dark...




Hey, what's that back there? Oh I see..





Also, this is NPD for the ProTone DHOD and Clean Boost!


----------



## techjsteele

Here are some pics of my updated guitar rig setup:








Sorry about the quality, but I am a notoriously bad photographer.


----------



## mietschie

it has been a long time since i had all my gear together in one place, so i had to take the opportunity to take a picture


----------



## Dabo Fett

techjsteele said:


> Here are some pics of my updated guitar rig setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality, but I am a notoriously bad photographer.



What is the blue whammy, a bass whammy? How does it differ from the standard, and why if I may ask do you prefer it in the rig? Very interesting as its the first time I'm seeing this. Always looking for ideas to steal....


----------



## techjsteele

Dabo Fett said:


> What is the blue whammy, a bass whammy? How does it differ from the standard, and why if I may ask do you prefer it in the rig? Very interesting as its the first time I'm seeing this. Always looking for ideas to steal....



Yep, it's a second gen Bass Whammy. I originally bought it for my bass setup, but it did not get along with it. I was going to sell it (even had it for sale here), but then on a whim I tried it out with my 8-strings through my guitar setup. I loved it! The tracking is superb on the low F# string (tracking is even awesome on my high A string on my other 8-string), the 2nd down/up whammy settings are pretty cool for tuning down or up a step and honestly IMO the harmony intervals are much more useful for the tones I'm after.

Fun fact: Using the octave up/2 octaves up harmony setting with a B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A tuned 8-string disrupts the time/space continuum (and probably pisses off any mammal in a 500' radius).


----------



## narad

Man, that's a nice setup. Heavy duty Boss stuff + Chase Bliss + Empress is pretty much what I do, yet we have entirely different sets of pedals!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

The only thing that changed is the chromatic tuner since this pic was taken. Super simple, super brutal.


----------



## techjsteele

narad said:


> Man, that's a nice setup. Heavy duty Boss stuff + Chase Bliss + Empress is pretty much what I do, yet we have entirely different sets of pedals!



Thanks! What are your thoughts on the Tonal Recall? I'm thinking of snagging one for my bass setup.


----------



## narad

techjsteele said:


> Thanks! What are your thoughts on the Tonal Recall? I'm thinking of snagging one for my bass setup.



It's got a great sound to it but I'll admit it seems geared more towards doing all that ambient clean/break-up type of stuff. I tend to use a waza dm2w for most of my usual stuff, sort of lead/solo delay -- probably what you would use the DD-500 for. I imagine it could be quite complimentary to what you have.

But it's really just a sick piece of hardware. I feel like I'm operating some 80s analog computer when I use it


----------



## HjR

Hey guys,

Here my beloved main gear!
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier half-stack with an ESP Horizon NT-7 baritone.


----------



## coupe89

Newest additions


----------



## Jake

I bought a thing:




[/URL][/IMG]

It's so mean. I really can't wait to get the whole rig together now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Current iteration of my bass pedalboard.






I really need to tidy up and consolidate this into one singular board. Then add some Free The Tone stuff like an ARC switching system, Midi pedal, and cable junction boxes to make setup/teardown and actual switching much easier for myself.


----------



## Jake

Shortly after my last post in this thread my Axe FX Ultra got fried....so I upgraded. This is going to be my bedroom studio rig from this point on. The Triple Rec and 4x12 (with a new pod hd pro for effects) will be for live use or loud playing when needed


----------



## buriedoutback

I decided that the 'see-through-grill-mod' wasn't doing it for me anymore. Behold my black and red 5150:




.
.
I also added 2 handles to the top for 2 handed carrying. MUUUCH better.


----------



## thesockmonster




----------



## techjsteele

Updated my pedalboard setup. Swapped out the Bass Whammy for a Strymon Mobius and relocated some other things.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

While I wait for rest of my gear to come out of storage this is what I'm mostly playing...for now.

That Panama cab is the Boca 2x8, sounds surprisingly full for an 8-inch.


----------



## lewis

Alonious_Monk said:


> While I wait for rest of my gear to come out of storage this is what I'm mostly playing...for now.
> 
> That Panama cab is the Boca 2x8, sounds surprisingly full for an 8-inch.



Lunchbox head mounted on a pedal board is so cool. I have contemplated doing something similar but in the end stuck with a tube preamp pedal which is more normal sized and will pick up the Seymour Duncan powerstage 170 pedal power amp to power it into a Cab.

So cool having the Orange amp on there though!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Current rig with my Stoner/Doom Metal project

Godin xTSA w/ custom MJS Pickups set
Modded Weber 8CM100 Amp
Peavey Triple XXX 4x12 w/ Sheffield 6505 & Triple XXX Speakers
Homemade Oversized 4x12 w/ WGS HM75 Speakers
Couple of pedals, on homemade pedalboard






Sorry for the flipped picture, can't seems to fix it on Tinypic


----------



## protest

Some of this stuff will be on its way out soon.I need to finally get around to making a pedal board and cleaning some of this crap up. 

This used to be a little girl's playroom so yes those are pink stripes on the wall, and the carpet is purple. It makes it more metal.


----------



## lewis

protest said:


> Some of this stuff will be on its way out soon.I need to finally get around to making a pedal board and cleaning some of this crap up.
> 
> This used to be a little girl's playroom so yes those are pink stripes on the wall, and the carpet is purple. It makes it more metal.



the pitbull is a monster!!!


----------



## mike0

protest said:


> Some of this stuff will be on its way out soon.I need to finally get around to making a pedal board and cleaning some of this crap up.
> 
> This used to be a little girl's playroom so yes those are pink stripes on the wall, and the carpet is purple. It makes it more metal.



 That's a whole lot of sex for just one room! Have you run the Quad through any of those amps' power sections? And if so, which was your favorite?


----------



## protest

mike0 said:


> That's a whole lot of sex for just one room! Have you run the Quad through any of those amps' power sections? And if so, which was your favorite?



I ran it through the Roadster and Colossus. It sounded like a Mark amp through both, but I think I preferred the Colossus. I still have to try it through the VHT, as well as the VHT 2/50/2 I just picked up. No sure how it'll mix with EL34's, it'll probably still sound good though.


----------



## mike0

protest said:


> I ran it through the Roadster and Colossus. It sounded like a Mark amp through both, but I think I preferred the Colossus. I still have to try it through the VHT, as well as the VHT 2/50/2 I just picked up. No sure how it'll mix with EL34's, it'll probably still sound good though.


I've only run mine through my VHT Classic and it sounds heavenly. I couldn't imagine it being any less awesome through a 2/50/2 or even the head (hard to tell but looks like a 50 cl?), what with them being fairly similar power amps. Been meaning to run it through my Sig:X to see how it pairs with KT88s, very curious about how that will sound.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Holy ...., thats an epic rig.. jeepers, your neighbours must love you

Props for the pink walls.


----------



## Kride




----------



## Gravy Train




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Does this count?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Finally got a shot with everything I use for live shows.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'll eventually get a PA speaker or two since the monitors are really directional but this and two JBL LSR308s are my home rig now.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-fractal-and-kemper-i-crossed-the-streams.322277/


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## narad

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'll eventually get a PA speaker or two since the monitors are really directional but this and two JBL LSR308s are my home rig now.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-fractal-and-kemper-i-crossed-the-streams.322277/



You can't have both! Choose one and hate on the other like the rest of us!


----------



## Scordare

My current live rig for a rock/alternative/metal cover band.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## narad

So what's best?


----------



## El Caco

narad said:


> So what's best?


The Blackstar


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

narad said:


> So what's best?



Hard call. Like picking your favorite kid. Overall... maybe the Herbert. For versatility VH4, SE (more SE if you like more modern metal). Both are super flexible. Both Bogners record great... the TJ has more of the Marshall upper mid-voicing, with more high-end cut. I have been playing the VH4 a lot lately though... and it sounds great with just about any boost pedal too.


----------



## Dustin B

Long time lurker, first time poster. Here's my cubicle.


----------



## Gmork

99% of the time i use my main pedalboard rig which essentially is the S&K VHD preamp pedal (clone of ampeg vh140 gain channel crammed into a pedal) going into my quilter toneblock201 and a speaker cord going to cab. But the few times i use a traditional amp head i pick one from my lovelies ampeg vh-140, ampeg ss-150, peavey vtm120.


----------



## pylyo




----------



## Vince

I've really been happy with this rig. I play live and wanted to be able to run a few pedals with the amp, and the G-System was just the perfect solution. The pedals I'm running are a Decimator II, Boss AC-3 acoustic simulator, and a Mesa Grid Slammer OD. I was really happy to be able to fit it all in a little SKB roto-rack that sits perfectly on top of the head. The cab is an old OS Mesa 4x12 I've had for a long time. The head is a late 2000s Triple Rec I've customized a bit with a plastidip front and I wired it to a series mod loop to better interact with digital effects.


----------



## JD27

The "Repulsive In Its Splendid Beauty" rig...


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> The "Repulsive In Its Splendid Beauty" rig...


The tangle of cables makes the rig


----------



## JD27

Ha! That's what makes it repulsive. Those are mostly cables to my volto power supply. Still haven't made the cables for my new pedal board.


----------



## Grindspine

My Ibanez RGD, PRS, computer desk, Bose speakers, Kurzweil synth, and a couple of ponies for no reason.





I finally calibrated my Dunlop Volume X mini pedal for expression control of my G-major's effects!





A tube swap helped me tame the Rectifier sound in my version 2.0 fat Triaxis.





A better view of my EarCandy cab's convenient handle.





So many cables!





As a bonus picture, my pet rat was sleeping behind me while I was tweaking my rig. I moved her before getting up to decent playing levels. The 2:Ninety is loud enough to put small animals into comas.


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## Mattfig




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Gmork said:


> 99% of the time i use my main pedalboard rig which essentially is the S&K VHD preamp pedal (clone of ampeg vh140 gain channel crammed into a pedal) going into my quilter toneblock201 and a speaker cord going to cab. But the few times i use a traditional amp head i pick one from my lovelies ampeg vh-140, ampeg ss-150, peavey vtm120.



Beautiful. I've wanted a VTM since I was a teenager. Such a big, ugly, wonderful monster.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## elkoki

Scordare said:


> My current live rig for a rock/alternative/metal cover band.



I have that same cab!


----------



## coupe89

My newest pedals


----------



## DiezelMonster

Here is a recent shot of my 2017 rig!

It's killer so far and I'm hoping to add a helix rack for effects or maybe an Axe Fx. Not sure yet. 

Cheers.


----------



## mnemonic

BC Rich Ironbird 

H/S seven string 

I like your style


----------



## DiezelMonster

mnemonic said:


> BC Rich Ironbird
> 
> H/S seven string
> 
> I like your style



Thanks man! My two favourite guitars! They both shred beyond me haha


----------



## TedintheShed

Music wall with my bass and guitar gear. Need to put out pedals and get a few small things yet, but most of it is done. I'd like to get another 1x12 for the guitar rig too.


----------



## BeyondDan

Here's my current rig! I made a custom junction box for the pedalboard just because it is more convenient to plug all the cables at the same place.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Tidy! I made a pair of similar junction boxes that I keep on my board and in the back of my rack for ease of setup


----------



## Screamingdaisy




----------



## Vince

^ Grid Slammer, nice!


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## purpledc




----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## stevexc

It's getting closer to complete!


----------



## InCasinoOut

Most recent gear has been the Suhr reactive load and Friedman BE-OD. Finally achieved the super versatile tube rig I always wanted, while becoming the fancy-brand gear whore I always leaned towards!  Just need to build a new pedalboard now.


----------



## getowned7474

My current rig. I just got the power supply and I'm going to try and build up a pedal board over the next few months.


----------



## getowned7474

.


----------



## getowned7474

Sorry about the triple post I was having Internet issues...


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Vince said:


> View attachment 54212
> View attachment 54213



So clean! I got my hands on a G System dirt cheap, but it's a lot fiddlier than I expected. Plus, I can't control the channels on my EVH without buying a gizmo or some custom TRS cables.


----------



## stevexc

Moved some stuff around, rig's in the other corner of the office now.


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## odibrom

Ok, my turn... not sure if I've posted here before...






That Laney Wedge powered cab (1 of 2) is my computer monitor, the small 112 near it (again 1 of 2) is where the guitar sound comes from, loaded with Celestion Century Vintage.

Everyone knows the rest, right?


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## maggotspawn

Sorry about the double post Imgur is messing with me.


----------



## mnemonic

maggotspawn said:


> Sorry about the double post Imgur is messing with me.



Imgur blocks hot linking to this site, you'll have to pick another image host, or choose 'upload a file' when making a post.


----------



## lewis

I know this is "Pics" of your rig thread, but I dont have any.

However I dont know where else to list my planned setup and current setup so figured I would here.

So currently Im using a Non powered Kemper BUT
I want to keep that for home use primarily and the odd BIG show.
So Rack Rig A) for most shows and band practices will be:

Furman Power Conditioner (already own)
harley Benton GPA400 poweramp (buying next month)
ENGL E530 (already own)
POD HD Pro + FBV Floorboard (already own)
Rack LED light in back to add glow inside the case (Will buy last probably)
1U rack drawer - Holds Relay g10 receiver etc (already own)

Rig B) for smaller, quicker, compact gigs will be:

pedaltrain Pedalboard the BIG one (already own)
Pod X3 Live (already own)
Digitech Whammy DT (need one at some point - more a luxury)
Line 6 relay G10 (a 2nd unit for this - will buy at some point - no hurry)
Seymour Duncan powerstage 170 to power it all into a Cab (will get once Rig A) is complete)

I feel having two, ready to go, all action rigs to cover all bases depending on situations, is perfect for me personally.

Playing a tiny local show? Take Rig B)
headlining a larger local show? Take Rig A)
Playing a massive festival? Take Kemper
travelling and being support on a show? Depends on transport space/venue stage space etc.

anyone else have Rig 1 and Rig 2 that differ slightly to cover all bases?


----------



## NosralTserrof

I just bought a PRS Archon for $600 on reverb this afternoon. 

I'll share pics of my rig once I can get it all in my dorm, I just wanted to share that sick deal and I didn't see a general discussion thread.


----------



## Leberbs

NosralTserrof said:


> I just bought a PRS Archon for $600 on reverb this afternoon.
> 
> I'll share pics of my rig once I can get it all in my dorm, I just wanted to share that sick deal and I didn't see a general discussion thread.



A dude wanted to trade an Archon for my Dual Recto once. If they're going for that cheap, glad I didn't take that deal!


----------



## Jake

Leberbs said:


> A dude wanted to trade an Archon for my Dual Recto once. If they're going for that cheap, glad I didn't take that deal!


I haven't seen an Archon under $1000 for reference. Wish I had seen that one above, crazy good deal! 

I'd trade my triple recto for one


----------



## NosralTserrof

Jake said:


> I haven't seen an Archon under $1000 for reference. Wish I had seen that one above, crazy good deal!
> 
> I'd trade my triple recto for one



Yeah dude. The reason why it was so cheap is because the glue started falling off the faceplate and he DIY'd the RA pair, causing it to be a bit crooked. If I'm saving hundreds of dollars because of that, I'm in good shape


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## MTGeezy

Yooooooo


----------



## NosralTserrof

Alright, party time.













rig



__ NosralTserrof
__ Oct 5, 2017


















Pedals



__ NosralTserrof
__ Oct 5, 2017


















more pedals



__ NosralTserrof
__ Oct 5, 2017


----------



## scrub




----------



## chuggalug




----------



## lewis

chuggalug said:


>



One of the best modern rigs Ive seen on here.

Helix AND Seymour Duncan Powerstage 700. Jeez.

You win the internet today sir.


----------



## chuggalug

lewis said:


> One of the best modern rigs Ive seen on here.
> 
> Helix AND Seymour Duncan Powerstage 700. Jeez.
> 
> You win the internet today sir.



appreciate the kind words lewis!...It was definitely a work in progress for a good while, stoked to have it all done. I'm super happy with the results as well.


----------



## lewis

chuggalug said:


> appreciate the kind words lewis!...It was definitely a work in progress for a good while, stoked to have it all done. I'm super happy with the results as well.


you are very welcome dude.
I love it when it all comes together. So rewarding.

Suffice to say we need plenty of video demos of this rig in action now though haha


----------



## stevexc

Updated the bass pedalboard a bit. Started to rethink the whole "dual-amp" situation and decided to run it all through one amp, so I'm using the A/B-Y backwards to mono-sum the two signals from the POG. This keeps my bass tone intact throughout the whole chain and lets me overdrive the "guitar" octave-up tone seperately. Just gotta pull the back off to feed the power cables through, the gap is just ever so slightly too narrow. The Monoprice tuner is a new addition, it seems to work well, which is a pleasant surprise given the price point ($20 USD).


----------



## lewis

chuggalug said:


> appreciate the kind words lewis!...It was definitely a work in progress for a good while, stoked to have it all done. I'm super happy with the results as well.


looking at the rack setup again, you should get some LED backlighting in there for dark stages. Would look great seeing a colour glow around that Powerstage 

light like that only works for me in certain setups, but would in that for sure imo.


----------



## chuggalug

lewis said:


> looking at the rack setup again, you should get some LED backlighting in there for dark stages. Would look great seeing a colour glow around that Powerstage
> 
> light like that only works for me in certain setups, but would in that for sure imo.



I totally have a bunch of LED strips and stuff left over from a prior 6505+ 112 conversion I did...may have to put some in there and see how it looks.


----------



## lewis

chuggalug said:


> I totally have a bunch of LED strips and stuff left over from a prior 6505+ 112 conversion I did...may have to put some in there and see how it looks.


oooh thats handy haha. Look forward to seeing that

edit: would then go very well with the colour/glow of the floor controller too


----------



## Kyle-Vick

This is my 5153 with a vintage USA Fender cab. RG520 in that pic as well.


My OR with vintage SG systems cab. I really need to get a Orange PPC212 ordered one of these days.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Here is my rig updated since Oct 2017

added a EVH 112 cab, scaled it down from 212 to 112..bedroom friendly a bit 

Otherwise would be Line6 G10 wireless;
Dunlop EVH 5150 drive as preamp;
Seymour Duncan powerstage 70 
Sony bluetooth used as Background track play back - but really dig this little monster, really loud and clear with BGM


my rig rundown


playthrough of the rig


----------



## hvdh




----------



## stevexc

I can't stop building pedalboards.


----------



## dongh1217

Untitled by Hua D, on Flickr


----------



## MrYakob

hvdh said:


> View attachment 56909
> View attachment 56910


How are you liking the MS-3's effects? Been on the fence about ditching most of my board for one of these, the small form factor + amp controls is very tempting.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

stevexc said:


> Updated the bass pedalboard a bit. Started to rethink the whole "dual-amp" situation and decided to run it all through one amp, so I'm using the A/B-Y backwards to mono-sum the two signals from the POG. This keeps my bass tone intact throughout the whole chain and lets me overdrive the "guitar" octave-up tone seperately. Just gotta pull the back off to feed the power cables through, the gap is just ever so slightly too narrow. The Monoprice tuner is a new addition, it seems to work well, which is a pleasant surprise given the price point ($20 USD).



So, you're feeding the octave up from the POG into the Boss OD, then summing it back with the dry signal using the A/B-Y box?

Interesting idea. How's it working out? I know lots of people use distortion with clean blends to preserve the low end but I don't think I've heard of someone doing it with an octave up before.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

MrYakob said:


> How are you liking the MS-3's effects? Been on the fence about ditching most of my board for one of these, the small form factor + amp controls is very tempting.



I'd like to know the same thing. Been thinking about getting one as well.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Traded in one of my Rectifiers in on a TC-50. Took a new group shot.


----------



## stevexc

Screamingdaisy said:


> So, you're feeding the octave up from the POG into the Boss OD, then summing it back with the dry signal using the A/B-Y box?
> 
> Interesting idea. How's it working out? I know lots of people use distortion with clean blends to preserve the low end but I don't think I've heard of someone doing it with an octave up before.



Exactly. It's not so much to retain any bass tone, but to actually create a pseudo-guitar effect for choruses, solos, etc. Works really well, to be honest! Really fills out the band's sound, since we only have one guitarist and he's a pretty shoegazey player.

I do a more traditional blend on the Source Audio After Shock, which is my main "bass channel" distortion box.


----------



## maliciousteve

Just bought a 4 x 12 cab to go with my JSX






The cab comes with V30s which match perfectly. Looking forward to gigging this thing this weekend. 

JSX is with a tech at the moment. It's developed some weird popping sound so hopefully I get it back quick.


----------



## odibrom

I like that cab, looks cool... the grill though, look too closed, like there aren't enough holes (or these are too small) to feel the blown wind from the speakers...


----------



## Jake

This finally happened. I need to find my pedalboard to get that mess up top sorted out but damn this thing rules. I'm about as well off as I can be for amps now (Triple rec, Ironheart, 5150iii, 5150ii and Axe FX II XL for everything else. ) Very happy with how this has all come together.


----------



## stevexc

Picked this up last night for a steal...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

stevexc said:


> Picked this up last night for a steal...


That's beautiful. My old roommate and I once went in on a peavey PA from. That Era with two 412 cabs arranged vertically. That thing sounded SO good with bass or guitar. Really warm and fat.


----------



## BryanM7

Here’s my rig:


----------



## pylyo




----------



## InCasinoOut

Technically not part of the guitar rig, but I got this Marshall bluetooth speaker as an early birthday present from my girlfriend and parents, and it blends in nicely with the rest of my stuff!


----------



## Nitrobattery

As I'm sure you guys can relate, things are always changing. Here's what it is today.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

My new Itty bitty rig




Found out about this quilter just recently. Same principle as the EHX 44 Magnum (little power amp that fits on your pedal board) except it is cheaper and has some on-board tone controls. Decided it would be a good power amp to use when fooling with diy pedals so I picked one up.

First impressions :
- LOUD AS HELL
- Bassy. Not necessarily boosted, but it seems to extend all the way down, frequency response wise. My 8 string has never ever sounded meatier than when I ran it through these two pedals. Even playing clean with no HM300 and a six string there was noticeable bass response.

I like it.


----------



## Nitrobattery

LiveOVErdrive said:


> My new Itty bitty rig
> 
> View attachment 57440
> 
> 
> Found out about this quilter just recently. Same principle as the EHX 44 Magnum (little power amp that fits on your pedal board) except it is cheaper and has some on-board tone controls. Decided it would be a good power amp to use when fooling with diy pedals so I picked one up.
> 
> First impressions :
> - LOUD AS HELL
> - Bassy. Not necessarily boosted, but it seems to extend all the way down, frequency response wise. My 8 string has never ever sounded meatier than when I ran it through these two pedals. Even playing clean with no HM300 and a six string there was noticeable bass response.
> 
> I like it.



Aren't those Quilters a blast? I shot one of the demo videos that's on the Quilter website...and was flabbergasted when I put it through a 4x12.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Nitrobattery said:


> Aren't those Quilters a blast? I shot one of the demo videos that's on the Quilter website...and was flabbergasted when I put it through a 4x12.


Was it this one?

If so, god damn you've got some chops.

Edit: no, you're this one. Also a good vid.


----------



## Zynicon

Very simple setup. Guitar -> line6 relay g30 -> korg tuner ->> isp g-string -> maxon od808 -> g-string -> diezel einstein -> mesa 2x12 recto vertical


----------



## Alonious_Monk

LiveOVErdrive said:


> My new Itty bitty rig
> 
> View attachment 57440
> 
> 
> Found out about this quilter just recently. Same principle as the EHX 44 Magnum (little power amp that fits on your pedal board) except it is cheaper and has some on-board tone controls. Decided it would be a good power amp to use when fooling with diy pedals so I picked one up.
> 
> First impressions :
> - LOUD AS HELL
> - Bassy. Not necessarily boosted, but it seems to extend all the way down, frequency response wise. My 8 string has never ever sounded meatier than when I ran it through these two pedals. Even playing clean with no HM300 and a six string there was noticeable bass response.
> 
> I like it.



Does it still stay clean the more you turn the volume up? The Magnum 44 broke up after a certain point, I wondered if the Microblock remains relatively clean? Or is there breakup like the 44?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Alonious_Monk said:


> Does it still stay clean the more you turn the volume up? The Magnum 44 broke up after a certain point, I wondered if the Microblock remains relatively clean? Or is there breakup like the 44?


I haven't cranked it high enough to tell yet. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Taylord

5150, PRS Custom 50, and Zilla Fatboy 2x12!


----------



## stevexc

Updated the gear corner in my office.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Alonious_Monk said:


> Does it still stay clean the more you turn the volume up? The Magnum 44 broke up after a certain point, I wondered if the Microblock remains relatively clean? Or is there breakup like the 44?


Well I don't have a good way to test the SPL vs distortion but I can share my observations at least. 

I plugged my ibanez (air zone selected) directly in and played. Turned the master all the way up and gradually turned up the gain. It stayed clean for the first probably 80 to 90 percent of the gain knob travel, before developing some overdrive. 

Other observations :
- The Tri-Q affects the volume (or at least perceived loudness) by a lot. Makes sense, given it changes mid frequency levels in the first half. 
- pretty sure it can get louder if you drive it with an overdrive or distortion pedal than of you plug straight in. Probably just because you get extra saturation. 
- overall i like it a lot but I think it will definitely benefit from some tone shaping in front. I haven't found an amazing clean tone just plugged straight in yet. But I haven't used it a ton yet either.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Well I don't have a good way to test the SPL vs distortion but I can share my observations at least.
> 
> I plugged my ibanez (air zone selected) directly in and played. Turned the master all the way up and gradually turned up the gain. It stayed clean for the first probably 80 to 90 percent of the gain knob travel, before developing some overdrive.
> 
> Other observations :
> - The Tri-Q affects the volume (or at least perceived loudness) by a lot. Makes sense, given it changes mid frequency levels in the first half.
> - pretty sure it can get louder if you drive it with an overdrive or distortion pedal than of you plug straight in. Probably just because you get extra saturation.
> - overall i like it a lot but I think it will definitely benefit from some tone shaping in front. I haven't found an amazing clean tone just plugged straight in yet. But I haven't used it a ton yet either.



Thanks for the insights mate, I have my eye on one and wondered how clean a platform it would be to have an Ibanez Sonic Distortion in front of it with the gain on the Microblock all the way down, but the volume relatively high.

Thanks


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Alonious_Monk said:


> Thanks for the insights mate, I have my eye on one and wondered how clean a platform it would be to have an Ibanez Sonic Distortion in front of it with the gain on the Microblock all the way down, but the volume relatively high.
> 
> Thanks


If you want clean, dime your level knob and use the gain knob as your volume knob.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

LiveOVErdrive said:


> If you want clean, dime your level knob and use the gain knob as your volume knob.



Figured that would be the way forward, Microblock seems like the ideal solution for me.


----------



## stevexc

Just wanted to post a new picture of my re-done pedalboard


----------



## lewis

no pics yet (I will get some Thursday)
But im super happy with my final rig.

Randall T2 powering > Rack Kemper > 4x12 (V30 +k100 x-pattern)

I tone matched Whitechapel's last 2 albums guitar tone. (Im a big fan of their latest twang sound. I know its love it or hate it though)

It sounds amazing. Super super happy with the Randall + Kemper + 4x12 combo. Amazing tones.


----------



## lewis

Excuse crappy cellphone pics -











Furman power conditioner
Line 6 G10
Kemper
Randall T2 for power
4x12 cab with v30 + K100s

Next step will be put it all inside a live in touring case.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I recently did a concert as a musical director for a gospel band. But I was also playing both guitar and keyboards. As there was no backing track used, I had to figure out a way to be able to multi-task a la Geddy Lee style. So became the biggest rig I ever assembled:




































Full Rundown:

Ibanez Guitars (w/Dimarzio Pickups)
-
RG1550M (Drop D)
RG550 (E Standard)
RG620X (E Standard w/piezo acoustic pickup)
RG1527 (B Standard)

Signal Chain

Guitar
Pedalboard 1
Free The Tone Junction Box
-
Piezo Acousitc Guitar
FTT Junction Box
Fishman DI to FOH
FTT Flight Time Delay 2 in Loop
-
Electric Guitar
FTT Junction Box
FTT Final Booster
Morley AB Switch > Split to Main Guitar and Guitar Synth
-
Guitar Synth
Morley AB Switch (B)
Boss SY300 Guitar Synth
Earthquaker Devices Bit Commander
EQD Rainbow Machine
FTT Junction Box to FOH
-
Main Guitar
Morley AB Switch (A)
Pedalboard 2
FTT Junction Box 2
Real McCoy Custom Wizard Wah
Digitech Whammy DT
FTT Arc 53M Loop Switch System
FTT Junction Box 2 to Amp
-
Arc 53M Loops
Tuner: TC Electronic Polytune 2
Loop 1: FTT Silky Comp > FTT Red Jasper Overdrive (clean sounds)
Loop 2: FTT Gigs Boson (mid gain/solo boost)
Loop 3: FTT Heat Blaster (high gain)
Loop 4: Eventide Pitch Factor > Eventide Modfactor
Loop 5: Eventide Timefactor > Strymon Bigsky Reverb
-
Guitar Amp
EVH 5150 III 50w Head > EVH 5150 III 2x12 Cab (Green channel only)
-
Keyboard 1
Yamaha MX61 > FOH
Midi
Roland PK5 Midi Foot Controller
-
Keyboard 2
Korg MicroKorg Synth > FOH
Midi
Keith McMillen Midi Box > KM 12 Step Foot Midi Foot Controller


----------



## odibrom

@Bloody_Inferno awesome, are there any sounds/vids to share?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

odibrom said:


> @Bloody_Inferno awesome, are there any sounds/vids to share?



I probably should've made one on the night considering it surprisingly didn't take long to set up (the keyboards took longer than the pedals). But unfortunately it totally didn't cross my mind.  I still haven't disassembled the rig so I might chuck some 1 min sound runs on IG or something.


----------



## Anquished

Here is my modest home set-up.

Peavey 6505MH
Zilla Dinky Cab w/ V30 speaker.

No pedals (yet - I have no idea what to look for).


----------



## Semi-pro

Can't believe I haven't posted anything in this thread yet! Anyways, here's the current setup. Well, almost.. the BB preamp is replaced by Precision Drive these days:







Underneath the board is a Voodoo Lab Control Switcher which converts the MIDI from the EFX Lite to relay commands for the EVH. On the side there's an Audio Technica wireless receiver. When setting up, I just take the front & back lids off and plug in all the cables. The Mesa sounds awesome, I prefer it to the EVH cab in tight modern metal riffing. 





Some stuff that's been in and out of the board:


----------



## Blasphemer

I just finished up my new pedalboard (for now) and just want to show it off.




Signal path is:
Guitar > TU-2 > NS-2 > Electro Harmonix Mel9 > TS-9 > EHX Russian Muff > Abominable Electronics Throne Torcher (HM-2 clone) > Earthquaker Devices Acapulco Gold > TCE Flashback X4 > TCE Hall of Fame 2 > Amp (EHX Mig50)

In the semi-near future I may mod the TS-9 to 808 specs, as well as make a small patchbay so I can easily switch from an in-line setup for when I'm playing my amp without an FX loop, to a setup that will send the Acapulco gold to the front of the amp and the delay and verb to the FX loop of my amp that has one. 

I'm also going to probably switch all of the cables to the small pancake style jacks to save some space.


----------



## emoslay

Recent acquisition! A dream came through! Guitar > Korg Pitch Black Rack > Digitech GSP1101 > 1976 Marshall JMP 50W (1987) > Marshall MX212 (Celestion Seventy80)


----------



## pott

This is my pedalboard. There are many others like it, but this mine; I built it to have virtually all 'my' analog tones.

It's not actually in-use. This is more like a grab-and-go jam board where I know I can use all the tones no matter the amp. More-or-less.




All the cables in the signal path are the same (Lava min-ELC), the tuner is out of the signal path, and it's all buffered in/out through the Empress. 

Now to figure out how to add the RC/AC into this...


----------



## crackout

Got myself a Katana Mini amp for mobile shredding.


----------



## lewis

crackout said:


> Got myself a Katana Mini amp for mobile shredding.
> 
> View attachment 58124


woah thats some next level balancing haha


----------



## stevexc

Nothing new, but we're all moved into our new jam space.


----------



## zarg

my current rig:

pod xt pro
behringer a500 poweramp
bugera 4x12 with v30s

networking rack with built in lighting and cooling fans

very happy with my "budget axefx" setup, sounds really good.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

crackout said:


> Got myself a Katana Mini amp for mobile shredding.
> 
> View attachment 58124



Whoa!?! Forget the Katana. What guitar is that? I really like it a lot.


----------



## crackout

TheUnvanquished said:


> Whoa!?! Forget the Katana. What guitar is that? I really like it a lot.


Thx, built it myself.


----------



## ESPImperium

As of yesterday, my new mesa Mark V 25W:






Pedalboard:






New pedalboard coming this year, just need to get some aluminium for some connections and get it fabricated, painted and then installed and with everything else i have ready, and ill have a balling small rig by the years out. It just needs a coupe of weekends work when i have the time.

This is a year of change. Change for the better.


----------



## Kyle-Vick

My current setup. I think I am going to ditch the Stiletto in favor of a Rockerverb or Thunderverb. Love the cleans and crunch, but the other settings are not my thing. Plus, I think I could use more diversity in my lineup.


----------



## lewis

zarg said:


> my current rig:
> 
> pod xt pro
> behringer a500 poweramp
> bugera 4x12 with v30s
> 
> networking rack with built in lighting and cooling fans
> 
> very happy with my "budget axefx" setup, sounds really good.
> 
> View attachment 58570
> 
> View attachment 58569


sound clips/video is a must"!!!! \m/


----------



## redragon

crackout said:


> Got myself a Katana Mini amp for mobile shredding.



What is that guitar?


----------



## crackout

redragon said:


> What is that guitar?


http://sevenstring.org/threads/random-pics-of-your-rig.49005/page-189#post-4829239


----------



## ESPImperium

Mockup of my pedalboard project:






Next steps:
Do all my audio and power supply wiring
Get a J Rockett Hooligan Fuzz
Wah mounting plate
Make a rear I/O plate for all the audio pass thru
RGB - Need added RGB lighting under it

The final step will see me programme the RJM PBC, it weighs a ton so far, once i add wiring and all other stuff, its gonna weigh a fair wedge. And yeah, ill have 5 dirt pedals.

Then i can re purpose my old pedalboard as a Bass one.


----------



## reckoner




----------



## Progmaster X

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 58603
> 
> View attachment 58602
> 
> 
> My new death metal amp



Very Cool!

The Lee Jackson Ampeg's are Awesome! It's a shame they didn't make them longer or continue to make Hi-Gain 2 Channel Amps/Stacks for Guitarists. A company that has Amp in their name should have a killer line for Guitarists, not just Bassists!


----------



## curlyvice

Super happy with how my rig has turned out. Just need a power conditioner and eventually an MFC to replace the Ground Control Pro, but for now it does the trick.


----------



## Triple7

curlyvice said:


> Super happy with how my rig has turned out. Just need a power conditioner and eventually an MFC to replace the Ground Control Pro, but for now it does the trick.




Jealous of that 2x12. Been looking for one of those for a while. 

Nice rig dude!


----------



## curlyvice

Triple7 said:


> Jealous of that 2x12. Been looking for one of those for a while.
> 
> Nice rig dude!




Thanks man! I got the Vader for an absolute steal and I would certainly recommend them to anyone who gigs or tours regularly. They’re pretty much indestructible


----------



## TheFireSky5150

heres my latest and greatest


----------



## TheFireSky5150




----------



## Ericbrujo




----------



## Aso

This is my bedroom setup. Pretty simple Soldano HR50, Omega 1x12, BAT pedals, Fortin Zuul




This is my basement setup and reading the 4x12 thread reminds me why I still have 4x12s.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Picked this Stealth up yesterday. There was a guy selling it locally for only 1k. Couldn't resist.


----------



## techjsteele

My current setup:


----------



## narad

techjsteele said:


> My current setup:



You win!


----------



## techjsteele

narad said:


> You win!



Thanks! Though I must say, there are some majorly awesome rigs in this thread.


----------



## shaunduane

Getting a 100% rack rig together. Buying a wireless next! Any good rackmount recommendations for $500 and under?


----------



## MrYakob

I went from this:



To this: 



And I'm super happy with it. All the same sounds in a rig that I can load in and out in a single trip, can play at low volumes/headphones, record direct. And did I mention how easy it is to transport? 

Still have the Orange for now, but may not for long...


----------



## TheFireSky5150

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/6BDt7"><a href="//imgur.com/6BDt7"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Omg this new setup is fire.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/6BDt7"><a href="//imgur.com/6BDt7"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Omg this new setup is fire.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

<img>https://imgur.com/a/1UH9F</img>
Couldnt be happier with this setup


----------



## odibrom

That was a difficult one to post ... not sure about the nails though... imgur.com/6BDt7


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Im an idiot.


----------



## Lindmann




----------



## Lindmann

aaand my last reamping session...


----------



## TheFireSky5150

my 6 and 7


----------



## pearl_07

Just got the Mark V, and I'm 90% satisfied with everything on my board. Fluences Moderns loaded in the Stef 7.












IMG_20180322_024144



__ pearl_07
__ Mar 22, 2018


----------



## ESPImperium

Jonny Five is alive.

Finally got the audio wiring completed. And by god, its gonna be one hell of a tone tool.

And anyone using solderless cables of any brand, Planet Waves, George Ls, et al... get yourself a cable tester, like the Behringer Cable Tester (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Behringer-6-In-1-CT100-Cable-Tester/dp/B000CCIVCA) as it will mean you don't have to troubleshoot every cable when you want to run it for the first time.

Next thing to do, update the firmware and program the thing for the first time.


----------



## t o k u g a w a

Getting back into it!


----------



## Gmork

Tonight i finished upgrading my ultra compact/portable (main) all in one pedalboard rig.
Imho its a god tier/end game dream rig! (Obviously its not for everyone)
When its time to play all i have to do is plug the speaker cable from the cab(s) into back of the quilter. Then plug in the 10 foot power cord the the tripplite at the left side and everything powers on ready to go.
This excells at death metal like no other rig ive ever owned. This coming from someone who owns(ed) the Ampeg vh140/ss150, Peavey 6505/vtm120/rock master rack preamp/jsx/bandit, Mesa dual rec, Marshall jcm800/valvestate and more.
*Specs*
FRONT:
-ALL evidence monorail cables! (newly installed!)
-NEWLY modded (by James Brown) Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro.
added resonance & presence knobs & an internal mini switch that lets me use the (boost gain) knob separately at all times which essentially acts as a tubescreamer boosting the front end.
I can still hit the boost foot switch to engage the boost loop/boost volume knob when it comes time to solo.
Essentially these mods make it so i dont need to run an EQ after it or a tubescreamer to boost before it.
Just perfection all built in!
-Quilter ToneBlock201 400watt amp (only allows you to use 200w for 100% headroom) dual spealer out and direct put! super versatile tone sculpting!
-tiny flat pouch velcroed to top of quilter for picks/batteries/earplugs.
-line6 G30 wireless. (dont mind the tramsmitter just sitting there)
-jamman soloXT is not part of the signal chain and is used for samples etc straight to sound person from its output.
-ISP decimator gate -TC T(trinty) 2 reverb. -TC polytune2 noir tuner.
BACK/BOTTOM:
-Cioks DC10 pedal power supply.
-TrippLite AV2fp low profile high powered surge protector.
I apologize for all of this but im just superly excited and stoked its finally done! I love my rig SO much! And highly recommend any and everything on my board!


----------



## Triple7

IMG-4809 by Brian Harrigan, on Flickr


----------



## The Sleeping Tyrant




----------



## remorse is for the dead

That iceman...


----------



## zarg

I reworked my rig into a more giggable state - it's great and today it sounded better than ever before. I was on the fence with my JBM but now I'm not anymore!

It's now a 4U Rackcase. In the back theres 2 x 140mm Corsair LED Fans on each Side, in the middle I have an old Dell power supply to power them. it has built in power distribution from one incoming power cord to 3 connections.The switch turns on the power supply and the cooling for the passive power amp since it can get toasty at louder volumes. (I run it in bridged mode with about 70% volume).

A Line 6 Pod xt Pro into a Behringer A500 power amp into a Bugera 4x12 with V30s.... sounds absolutely killer! I've never been happier with my rig. On the floor I have a Wah (don't use that), a Boss tuner pedal and a channel switcher for the pod.


----------



## TheFireSky5150




----------



## spudmunkey

Got them all on the wall...a ~30 year dream.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

TheFireSky5150 said:


>



Oof.... That's clean!


----------



## lewis

zarg said:


> I reworked my rig into a more giggable state - it's great and today it sounded better than ever before. I was on the fence with my JBM but now I'm not anymore!
> 
> It's now a 4U Rackcase. In the back theres 2 x 140mm Corsair LED Fans on each Side, in the middle I have an old Dell power supply to power them. it has built in power distribution from one incoming power cord to 3 connections.The switch turns on the power supply and the cooling for the passive power amp since it can get toasty at louder volumes. (I run it in bridged mode with about 70% volume).
> 
> A Line 6 Pod xt Pro into a Behringer A500 power amp into a Bugera 4x12 with V30s.... sounds absolutely killer! I've never been happier with my rig. On the floor I have a Wah (don't use that), a Boss tuner pedal and a channel switcher for the pod.
> 
> View attachment 60125
> 
> 
> View attachment 60124


Loving the classic Pod XT Pro setup.

What kind of tones are you going for with that?. 

If it were me I would be doing Fellsilent/Monuments/Tesseract/Vildhjarta style stuff haha

also, back then, did they make the pod have trails when patch switching?. I hate when clean/solo delay just cuts off suddenly when you hit rhythm etc.


----------



## zarg

lewis said:


> Loving the classic Pod XT Pro setup.
> 
> What kind of tones are you going for with that?.
> 
> If it were me I would be doing Fellsilent/Monuments/Tesseract/Vildhjarta style stuff haha
> 
> also, back then, did they make the pod have trails when patch switching?. I hate when clean/solo delay just cuts off suddenly when you hit rhythm etc.



thank you for the kind words!

I'm going for a simple 5153 + OD for rhythm and the same for lead with some reverb and delay. 

to be honest, I haven't looked for that but I think it just cuts off all remaining sound when you switch to a different preset - but for me that's not an issue.

other than that the tones are very usable and versatile, the best thing is that it's extremely reliable.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my nighttime rig with 2 of my 8 strings. mkiv/f30 and most of my pedals are in the other room


----------



## mnemonic

I like how the panorama feature on my phone makes my room look way bigger.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

With new pedals. Finally back in the game after selling my old rig years ago.


----------



## odibrom

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 60447
> 
> 
> I like how the panorama feature on my phone makes my room look way bigger.



There's something fishy about that picture, something odd and out of place... it's mirrored!... then I understand you're a lefty...

Jut kidding, nice stuff you got there, lots of stuff to play with.


----------



## mnemonic

odibrom said:


> There's something fishy about that picture, something odd and out of place... it's mirrored!... then I understand you're a lefty...
> 
> Jut kidding, nice stuff you got there, lots of stuff to play with.



Here you go, I fixed it.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

mnemonic said:


> Here you go, I fixed it.
> 
> View attachment 60454



Oddly enough, that actually looks better even though I know it's backwards.


----------



## odibrom

Now the amps look weird... lol...


----------



## mnemonic

Screamingdaisy said:


> Oddly enough, that actually looks better even though I know it's backwards.



I’ll admit it, even I think left handed guitars look weird.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I have a few bass sessions coming up for a few days. There's not much need for effects that I normally use, so I broke it down to the barest essentials on this pedalboard. I feel so naked. 

Once I'm done, I'll be dismantling the tiny rig and finally start refining my full bass pedalboard.


----------



## 4Eyes

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I have a few bass sessions coming up for a few days. There's not much need for effects that I normally use, so I broke it down to the barest essentials on this pedalboard. I feel so naked.


but bloody_inferno would be pretty cool name for this board


----------



## spudmunkey

This evening's missing control:


----------



## Gravy Train

View media item 856
New Rig: 2018 EVH 5153 50 Watt + Mesa Compact Rectifier Cab in Teal Bronco.


----------



## coffeeflush

KnightBrolaire said:


> If I can have a comparable rig, my life would be complete.
> my nighttime rig with 2 of my 8 strings. mkiv/f30 and most of my pedals are in the other room


----------



## InCasinoOut

Finally brought my rig out to the living room since my roommate moved out and it's just me and my girlfriend now. Tv noodling has never been better! My computer is in the room behind it, so I can actually leave the whole rig out here, and just run a cord from the Suhr Reactive Load into my interface for recording.


----------



## buriedoutback

here's some pics from my jam room yesterday. pics are huge, sorry.
hm300 for chainsaw tone.
eq in the loop.
foot switch is home made.
d activator bridge pickup


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

buriedoutback said:


> here's some pics from my jam room yesterday. pics are huge, sorry.


Did you remove a pot on the 5150 or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## buriedoutback

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Did you remove a pot on the 5150 or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


It was busted off before I bought it. Got it for $400 CAD because of that. works perfectly.
I just used a screw driver to set the treble to 6 and leave it there.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

buriedoutback said:


> It was busted off before I bought it. Got it for $400 CAD because of that. works perfectly.
> I just used a screw driver to set the treble to 6 and leave it there.


Ohh gotcha. I thought it was an empty hole and there was some 5150 mod I hadn't heard of that removes controls.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Peavey Classic 30 into a Panama 2x8 for an extension cab, surprisingly awesome combination.

The 2x8 has a pleasing low end and mid-range. They both blend together really nicely.

Still working on the pedal side of things.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Most of it...





KSR Gemini
Diezel Herbert
Wizard MC2 & MTL
Mesa JP2C & Mesa Triple Recto MW
Mesa MKIII++ DRG Blue, MKIII++ DRG Green
2 Mesa MKIII DRG Greens
Mesa MKIVB

Not shown... my 1967 Marshall SLP and matching 1967 Marshall 4X12 and 1984 Mesa MKIIC+ DRG... kept offsite in a non-disclosed secure location.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Super envious of that Diezel stack!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Most of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSR Gemini
> Diezel Herbert
> Wizard MC2 & MTL
> Mesa JP2C & Mesa Triple Recto MW
> Mesa MKIII++ DRG Blue, MKIII++ DRG Green
> 2 Mesa MKIII DRG Greens
> Mesa MKIVB
> 
> Not shown... my 1967 Marshall SLP and matching 1967 Marshall 4X12 and 1984 Mesa MKIIC+ DRG... kept offsite in a non-disclosed secure location.


all those boogies


----------



## oracles

Minus two amps, but this is the general gist of it. 




tools.rackonly.com


----------



## Demartan

Trimmed down my pedals and multi-fx pedals since I fell in love with the Katana head after randomly trying it out in the store. 
Missing from the photo are the amp's footswitch and a tuning pedal, still need to buy or build some kind of board to neatly fit those on to.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Running my POD HD500X perfect Black Metal setup for me!!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Running my POD HD500X perfect Black Metal setup for me!!
> 
> View attachment 62111



That actually looks really mean


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

LeviathanKiller said:


> That actually looks really mean



Thanks man!! With the POD HD500X in the four cable method, I get any sound I need out of it. When I jam with people they are always shocked at how good it sounds lol


----------



## armand

Old tech meets the new...


----------



## oracles

Still down an amp (on loan to a friend) but real stoked on this rig.


----------



## Zender

The mailman just delivered my DC10, so I have finally set up my very first pedal board. Still very much under development, and I need to determine if each pedal will remain on there. Also, I'm still missing (at least) a reverb.

The Novo 18 doesn't allow very easy mounting of the DC10, not without tools. So for now It's velcro'd onto the board. I still have room for one more pedal so it's not an issue yet. I'll solve that issue when I get there.


----------



## Triple7

oracles said:


> Still down an amp (on loan to a friend) but real stoked on this rig.



Sick dude! How are you running everything?


----------



## oracles

Triple7 said:


> Sick dude! How are you running everything?



When it's split the way it is in the pic, both amps go to a Nerd Knuckle Effects Lip Splitter ABY, when I want all four amps, I have a second Lip Splitter that's 4 inputs and I run into that. 

I generally treat both rigs as individual rigs, the ENGL/Fryette rig is for the death metal stuff, and the Verellen's are for doom, sludge, and some Russian Circles style stuff where I don't use much amp gain and it's all coming from the pedal board. The board goes between both rigs, The Invader and the Loucks are the only ones I use the effects loops on though.


----------



## Vyn

Excuse the fingerprints and potato quality, my phone's low light abilities are non-existent.


----------



## armand

Sit down and play!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

armand said:


> Sit down and play!
> View attachment 62793


I really like your rug.


----------



## armand

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I really like your rug.


Thanks. This is where all the toans really are. Lol.


----------



## Bentaycanada

This is it currently, some changes still to come, but it's the best it's looked in a while!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Bentaycanada said:


> This is it currently, some changes still to come, but it's the best it's looked in a while!
> 
> View attachment 63345


God damn it where do you guys get these rugs?

Also that's a sweet looking setup.


----------



## Bentaycanada

LiveOVErdrive said:


> God damn it where do you guys get these rugs?
> 
> Also that's a sweet looking setup.



Hahahaha, that one is completely coincidental. My mum moved 3 years back and asked did I want it. I have no idea why people started using them in their studios, but I have to admit it really completes to room.


----------



## ekajnitram

Bentaycanada said:


> Hahahaha, that one is completely coincidental. My mum moved 3 years back and asked did I want it. I have no idea why people started using them in their studios, but I have to admit it really completes to room.



That rug really ties the whole rig together man... *sips a beverage*


----------



## Bentaycanada

ekajnitram said:


> That rug really ties the whole rig together man... *sips a beverage*



Damn it, I got the quote wrong!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Bentaycanada said:


> Damn it, I got the quote wrong!



that's just like your opinion man


----------



## buriedoutback

home rig for now. line 6 hd500 >> $5 ebay 100 watt power-amp >> marshall mg412b. 
my 5150/mesa 412 are at the jam space.


----------



## Crypto

buriedoutback said:


> home rig for now. line 6 hd500 >> $5 ebay 100 watt power-amp >> marshall mg412b.
> my 5150/mesa 412 are at the jam space.



Can you post a link of that power amp? I'm interested in a cheap one for my HD PRO as well for home practice. Thank you


----------



## buriedoutback

Crypto said:


> Can you post a link of that power amp? I'm interested in a cheap one for my HD PRO as well for home practice. Thank you



here you go:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...Audio+Amplifier+Board&_sacat=0&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Apparently I havent got in on this yet.


----------



## Thanatopsis

I got a great deal on the 8 space rack when I bought the Rockmaster and Classic 60/60 or I would have probably gotten a 6 space. Having 4 empty slots gives me gas for another preamp. I'd like to throw a power conditioner in there as well. I've had the cab since 97 and it really sounds great with this setup; it worked great with the VTM120 I used to have too.

I don't know why the footswitch cable is coming over the top instead of around back, it just is.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Back with the monster!


----------



## Nitrobattery

There's more, but this is what gets the most use these days.


----------



## Lax

I'm in lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finally finished that mini board I've been threatening to myself to build.






It'll basically be my go to rig for impromptu jams and random oddities.


----------



## Gmork

Updated pic of my main & most used rig


----------



## Soya

Lax said:


> I'm in lol


You ever roll over in your sleep and catch your face on the corner of the desk?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Gmork said:


> Updated pic of my main & most used rig
> View attachment 63889



Is that an eyeball as a volume knob? lol


----------



## Gmork

LeviathanKiller said:


> Is that an eyeball as a volume knob? lol


Sure is.


----------



## Lax

Soya said:


> You ever roll over in your sleep and catch your face on the corner of the desk?


It's really dangerous, but no accident for some months, time will say 
I must hurt my hands while sleeping tho...?


----------



## shaunduane

Got a power amp about a month ago, a Behringer NX1000. It's surprisingly decent and light as a feather.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pretty much my go to rig anymore, I can cover all the toanz


----------



## maliciousteve

Best rig I've managed to put together. Just recently got the G System and got the Jackson back in July. I love everything about this rig now.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Digitech GSP1101, Ampeg SS 70 1X12 (Celestion G12K-85), Amptweaker Tight Drive JR, Japanese Jackson DKMG body and DK2 Neck.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Not as visually appealing as my last set up, but a good start. Sounds incredible!


----------



## Sogradde

So, my rig just became really portable.




Will probably do a review on it, once I'm more familiar with everything since I barely had time to try it out yet.


----------



## Vyn

Finally got my practice space sorted


----------



## Kadirally

Not quite the classic LesPaul/Marshall combination


----------



## Bentaycanada

I went for the full stack look today!


----------



## shaunduane

Got a shot of me and the other guitarists JPs at practice yesterday (JP157 [he put a Nazgul/Sentient set in it, sounds massive] and JP170D [stock Crunchlab/Liquifire]). Love the red/blue contrast.


----------



## stevexc

Took some shots of my ghetto office practice bass rig last night. Picked up a new pedal (Joyo Classic Chorus) the other day and added that in.











Yes, I AM running the FX out of my Mark III into the FX In of my Rumble 100. No way in hell am I dragging my 1810 up two and a half stories just to drag it back down again.

Signal path is Monoprice tuner > Marshall ED-1 The Compressor > Source Audio Aftershock (which is splitting the signal, overdriving the high end, then mono-summing) > homebrew Mastodon fuzz (based off ZVex Woolly Mammoth) > Joyo Classic Chorus > SansAmp > Peavey Mark III Bass head.

I think it sounds pretty good.


----------



## bluffalo

Experimenting with stacking


----------



## LeviathanKiller

bluffalo said:


> Experimenting with stacking



Everyone knows that it isn't until the 5th one that you start getting the realest toanz


----------



## PrestoDone

My living room rig...the engl is a powerball ll.

https://imgur.com/Ji4fLOH
https://imgur.com/a/0U24Hik
https://imgur.com/a/IzTwAL9


----------



## primitiverebelworld

IMG_20181115_212439



__ primitiverebelworld
__ Nov 29, 2018



The rig!





Chappy+Ibby=big love


----------



## Vyn

Have recently moved which has required the sale of the big iron and I'm now on VSTs for a bit. However a vertical 2x12 and a certain 50w Fortin-designed head will be on the way soon. Points if you can work out what's on the pedal board under the desk


----------



## bluffalo

Built a pedalboard out of cheap shit from Bunnings Warehouse. DIY is hard without tools


----------



## Boris_VTR

ENGL Savage 120
ENGL Savage SE


----------



## pecado

The Cat adds more character and punch in my tone... Highly recommended.


----------



## dongh1217




----------



## Bentaycanada

From earlier today, very simple setup these days, but still love to mess around with pedals.


----------



## protest




----------



## Luafcm

It even looks like a buzzsaw!


----------



## Luafcm

bluffalo said:


> Experimenting with stacking


Very cool! You're not alone, I spend hours stacking boss dirt pedals in front of a JC120. Have you been officially diagnosed yet? Haha kidding. Right now I'm settled on an Angry Driver in parallel mode for boost, pushing a MT2-W Metal Zone. JC120 is plugged into a 1960a with 75's. Sounds great and cuts through the mix like a metal zone shouldn't.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/.../albums/profile/6643622869184428306?iso=false


----------



## KnightBrolaire

build the wall of sound


----------



## SoundAsleep7

The Great Wall of Mesas/Peters. I like it. Mine is the Great Wall of Mesa//PRS/KSR. Cheaper than US/MEX.


----------



## Chrisesp

I've been building this up for a little while.

Mesa Mark III Blue stripe - Bogner Uberschall Rev Blue - ENGL Fireball 100 - Mesa Dual Recitifer Roadster - Framus Cobra V5 - Framus Dragon V2.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Chrisesp said:


> I've been building this up for a little while.
> 
> Mesa Mark III Blue stripe - Bogner Uberschall Rev Blue - ENGL Fireball 100 - Mesa Dual Recitifer Roadster - Framus Cobra V5 - Framus Dragon V2.



Looks amazing Chisesp! I have a Mode Four cabinet too. How does it go with the bogner revision blue? Heard great things about that bogner as the best Uberschall.


----------



## Chrisesp

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Looks amazing Chisesp! I have a Mode Four cabinet too. How does it go with the bogner revision blue? Heard great things about that bogner as the best Uberschall.



The Mode Four cab is the 280 version with the V30's and most of my heads sound awesome through it aside from the Cobra which is voiced for Greenbacks. The Friedman cab sounds better to my ears though (well it should do for the price!). That one has 2 Greenbacks up top and 2 V30s down the bottom.

My Rev Blue is the only Uberschall I've had the pleasure of playing but it's insanely good. I actually think most people seem to think the original Rev 2 or Green light Uberschall is the best but it's all preference. The original is darker and meant to be meaner whereas the Blue is a bit brighter and tighter, but still really mean to my ears. I'd imagine you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Chrisesp said:


> The Mode Four cab is the 280 version with the V30's and most of my heads sound awesome through it aside from the Cobra which is voiced for Greenbacks. The Friedman cab sounds better to my ears though (well it should do for the price!). That one has 2 Greenbacks up top and 2 V30s down the bottom.
> 
> My Rev Blue is the only Uberschall I've had the pleasure of playing but it's insanely good. I actually think most people seem to think the original Rev 2 or Green light Uberschall is the best but it's all preference. The original is darker and meant to be meaner whereas the Blue is a bit brighter and tighter, but still really mean to my ears. I'd imagine you can't go wrong with either.



Yep I have the same Mode Four cab and it sounds good with my KSR Orthos 2. It reminds me of a Bogner Uberschall Revision Blue which I think is the best. Mesa sounds best with Mesa Recto V30 and PRS Archon with Achillies V30. Yet your entire range of amps is amazing. I’m completely satisfied with my three. I think they make a great Wall of sound, build the wall of sound indeed!


----------



## maliciousteve

My rig has now become portable







I got tired of having to move around a big heavy amp that was never being used to its full potential. Sold it on and decided that Helix was the way to go.

Now I can go to gigs/rehearsals with pretty much everything carried on my back and hands. Tones are fantastic too.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Fair enough maliciousteve. I think most would agree that amp modelling is the way to go. I still like my amps though. There’s something inspiring about going through a great guitar and a great amp. Nothing compares to that.


----------



## maliciousteve

I agree 100%. If I had more space at home I'd have a few valve amps for the fun of it (Mark IV, Savage) but right now the convenience and practicality is perfectly suited.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

maliciousteve said:


> I agree 100%. If I had more space at home I'd have a few valve amps for the fun of it (Mark IV, Savage) but right now the convenience and practicality is perfectly suited.



After plugging in to my Mesa Mark V and PRS Archon last night I have to say both amps sound great, clean and gain channels. They can both be dialed in reasonably quickly. The difficulty I have always had with amp modelling is trying to dial in an amp sound that sounds natural. The question always comes back to: Do you prefer organic or synthetic guitar amplifier sounds? I like some synthetic guitar amp sounds, yet there's something more lively about an amp & cab.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Finished my bass rack today (and I use the word "finished" loosely). Been playing bass in a band lately and until now was using a Hartke head with a couple pedals mounted on top for between song changes. Well the head started dying a slow death so it was time put a real rig together.

The thing i love about racks is you show up to gig, plug in one power cable, place your controller on stage and flip one power switch. No swnd and receive cable runs. No power cables on stage. And you can do any number of changes with a single patch change. I have an octave pedal in the loop that is built into a few patches for filling in space during certain guitar solos and whatnot. Kinda wish line 6 had a newer bass pod, but it still sounds great and works with my FBV shortboard just like the guitar rig.

Edit: Bass cabs are at practice shed. Not using a randall 1x12 for band volume bass!












Guitar and Bass racks



__ VBCheeseGrater
__ Feb 5, 2019



Guitar on left, bass on right


----------



## SoundAsleep7

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Finished my bass rack today (and I use the word "finished" loosely). Been playing bass in a band lately and until now was using a Hartke head with a couple pedals mounted on top for between song changes. Well the head started dying a slow death so it was time put a real rig together.
> 
> The thing i love about racks is you show up to gig, plug in one power cable, place your controller on stage and flip one power switch. No swnd and receive cable runs. No power cables on stage. And you can do any number of changes with a single patch change. I have an octave pedal in the loop that is built into a few patches for filling in space during certain guitar solos and whatnot. Kinda wish line 6 had a newer bass pod, but it still sounds great and works with my FBV shortboard just like the guitar rig.
> 
> Edit: Bass cabs are at practice shed. Not using a randall 1x12 for band volume bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar and Bass racks
> 
> 
> 
> __ VBCheeseGrater
> __ Feb 5, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar on left, bass on right



Looks like a good bass rig. The main concern I would have is digital modelling has to be the loudest in the mix otherwise it disappears. Could be an issue if you want to be heard or hear yourself in the mix. If not that’s fine. Many bands using axe fx, kemper or line six seem to struggle to be heard in the mix & the guitars and bass disappears. The midrange frequencies of analogue amps seems to overpower & drown them out unfortunately.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Looks like a good bass rig. The main concern I would have is digital modelling has to be the loudest in the mix otherwise it disappears. Could be an issue if you want to be heard or hear yourself in the mix. If not that’s fine. Many bands using axe fx, kemper or line six seem to struggle to be heard in the mix & the guitars and bass disappears. The midrange frequencies of analogue amps seems to overpower & drown them out unfortunately.



From my years of gigging guitar with a pod hd pro and various ss and tube power amp, i really think it comes down to both whether you use the power amp and cab models or not (i dont, at least on these older modelers) and then just how you dial it in.

For sure, modelers are responsible for some god awful and easily stomped on tones in the wrong hands. But with that pod+tube power amp guitar rig, my co-guitarist was a well off tube purist, so i was competing against killer amps (SLO 100 when i left the band) and we both sounded good together. Even he was impressed. I can dig up a live recording or two if interested. Maybe it was the tube power amp (mesa 50/50 at the time)too. I tried going solid state and never did like it, went back to tube power amp -now that peavey classic in the pic - guitar rig.

I have the cabs turned off on this bass pod rig as well, but it remains to be seen if it cuts through as my first practice with it is tomorrow. Solid state power....but from my experience with the guitar rig im confident i can get it sounding 100% natural and present. If i can't, im sure ill be thinking of your post!


----------



## SoundAsleep7

VBCheesegrater, given you were using the Mesa 50:50 power amp (Simulclass?) that would enable your bass midrange frequencies to keep up with a Soldano SLO 100, and your Peavey Classic Series 120 will do likewise. The issue seems to be when using a digital amp modeller, the frequencies disappear next to an analogue amp, so if you enable your modelled cabs and turn off your Peavey Classic 120, unfortunately you may find your bass sounds gets buried in the mix. I have a Fender Cybertwin and I experienced this first hand next to analogue guitar and bass amps. It’s embarassing. POD and other digital amp modellers are best for studio application. Analogue amps work better for live use. That said, if all guitarists (in the band) use digital modellers (including bass) it may be ok. Otherwise it’s a direct comparison you don’t want live. Give it a try at your next rehearsal.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Today’s pedal platform rig. Sounds huge!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

SoundAsleep7 said:


> VBCheesegrater, given you were using the Mesa 50:50 power amp (Simulclass?) that would enable your bass midrange frequencies to keep up with a Soldano SLO 100, and your Peavey Classic Series 120 will do likewise. The issue seems to be when using a digital amp modeller, the frequencies disappear next to an analogue amp, so if you enable your modelled cabs and turn off your Peavey Classic 120, unfortunately you may find your bass sounds gets buried in the mix. I have a Fender Cybertwin and I experienced this first hand next to analogue guitar and bass amps. It’s embarassing. POD and other digital amp modellers are best for studio application. Analogue amps work better for live use. That said, if all guitarists (in the band) use digital modellers (including bass) it may be ok. Otherwise it’s a direct comparison you don’t want live. Give it a try at your next rehearsal.



Hey sound, yeah the 50/50 was just the older straight 6L6 rack power amp, no simulclass. I agree on the modeled cabs, i've never been able to get a natural sound out of that generation with modeled cabs (or power amp modeling, for that matter), always sounds like there's a high and low pass filter at the very least - i just don't use them and let the real cab do the sculpting.

But anyway last night I was having trouble - sounded like a cab model was on but i had them off. Was checking all kinds of stuff of thinking "I might not be able to conquer this unit, the guy on SS.org was right!". When i got it home i first changed my input to the front side bass input by drilling a hole in edge of rack for cable passage (was using the line input before since i figured with an active bass i'd have enough signal) and that maybe helped with levels, but still had that blanket sound. Then started digging in the I/O menu and discovered the output mode was set to "Live w/ horn" which turns out to be a speaker sim - changed it to studio direct and the fog was lifted. I need to play again with the band to be 100% certain but the highs and low lows are back, sounds closer to a true bypass with no models on. I'll decide whether i'll even run an amp model next practice, or just bypass the modeling altogether - in which case i'll still have the main reason i like these units - as a rig controller (with the FBV) and FX unit.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Hey sound, yeah the 50/50 was just the older straight 6L6 rack power amp, no simulclass. I agree on the modeled cabs, i've never been able to get a natural sound out of that generation with modeled cabs (or power amp modeling, for that matter), always sounds like there's a high and low pass filter at the very least - i just don't use them and let the real cab do the sculpting.
> 
> But anyway last night I was having trouble - sounded like a cab model was on but i had them off. Was checking all kinds of stuff of thinking "I might not be able to conquer this unit, the guy on SS.org was right!". When i got it home i first changed my input to the front side bass input by drilling a hole in edge of rack for cable passage (was using the line input before since i figured with an active bass i'd have enough signal) and that maybe helped with levels, but still had that blanket sound. Then started digging in the I/O menu and discovered the output mode was set to "Live w/ horn" which turns out to be a speaker sim - changed it to studio direct and the fog was lifted. I need to play again with the band to be 100% certain but the highs and low lows are back, sounds closer to a true bypass with no models on. I'll decide whether i'll even run an amp model next practice, or just bypass the modeling altogether - in which case i'll still have the main reason i like these units - as a rig controller (with the FBV) and FX unit.



Glad you got it sorted VBCheesegrater. Sometimes I can get it right, sometimes I get it wrong, but it’s mostly about trying whatever works to get a good sound that YOU are happy with. I can only speak from my experiences of frustration trying to use modelling in band situations and being drowned out by ‘obnoxious’ guitarists who turn up ridiculously loud instigating a pyrric volume war where nobody wins. I hope that guys using modelling in a live band context can dial in their equipment so it can be heard and sound good to their ears. The only reason I write about ‘disappearing in the mix’ is unfortunately next to analogue valve amps, modelling disappeared EVERY single time, so it’s better if your WHOLE band goes digital, and if they don’t, stay with analogue. As I typed earlier, amp modelling HAS to be the loudest thing in the mix, otherwise it completely disappears. Makes for a difficult mix at the BEST of times.


----------



## dongh1217




----------



## odibrom

that's some [insert outrageous word] stack/rack you got there...


----------



## SoundAsleep7

dongh1217 said:


>


A wonderful rack and great guitar amps.


----------



## mrdm53

Here's mine. It's more than enough for now


----------



## SoundAsleep7

What guitars do you have are they good?


----------



## mrdm53

It's a custom shop from Stranough Guitar and Rupeey Guitars. Sounds really nasty in red channel and nice cleans in green channel.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Sounds interesting. I’m thinking of getting a Mayones Regius Custom Classic that’s as obscure as I’d go. Outside PRS the other brands seem to be offering the same thing different name such as Kiezel, Skervesen, etc. Whatever works for your style I suppose.


----------



## narad

Delivery day. Oh fuck yea:


----------



## bluffalo

Added another Metal Zone to my pedalboard - got this one for $40, so next step is to get some more patch cables to add it in. The current layout and signal path is determined by the only way I could get short little cables to actually plug in haha!

I think the last spot on the board will eventually be a DC-2W Dimension Waza, one day when they aren't so crazy expensive


----------



## bluffalo

LeviathanKiller said:


> Everyone knows that it isn't until the 5th one that you start getting the realest toanz


Soon....


----------



## odibrom

interesting... is there any audio sample of how that board sounds with ALL the metazones ON?


----------



## bluffalo

We'll see how the little hand-held recorder goes tomorrow at the jam rooms. You have to turn the distortion knob practically off on them all to get the sweet spot and it's probably not even worth doing haha. Everyone knows how sensitive the knobs are


----------



## Bentaycanada

So simple. So satisfying.


----------



## bluffalo

odibrom said:


> interesting... is there any audio sample of how that board sounds with ALL the metazones ON?


http://users.on.net/~blair.millward/Bluffalo - jam song 2 mar 2019.mp3

This was just a little hand-held recorder sitting on the amp


----------



## odibrom

@bluffalo ... it sounds surprisingly nice...


----------



## Choop

Running a Mesa Mark III Blue Stripe right now. Some of the stuff on the pedal board is different, but that's the most recent pic I have of it all out!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Behold the Pillar of Pain™


----------



## SoundAsleep7

KnightBrolaire said:


> Behold the Pillar of Pain™


Mesa, Rev and Peters doesn’t get much better than that for any amp head rig very impressive! How do they sound together?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Mesa, Rev and Peters doesn’t get much better than that for any amp head rig very impressive! How do they sound together?


I'm not sure how the revv pairs with my other amps, I haven't spent enough time with it yet. the other 3 pair well since they occupy very different sonic spaces. the f100 gives off a ton of recto esque low end/grit while still sounding modern, the fsm has a throaty refined 5150 vibe and the mark 3 is just raw thrashy/snarly aggression.


----------



## Catalyst Collide

bluffalo said:


> Added another Metal Zone to my pedalboard - got this one for $40, so next step is to get some more patch cables to add it in. The current layout and signal path is determined by the only way I could get short little cables to actually plug in haha!
> 
> I think the last spot on the board will eventually be a DC-2W Dimension Waza, one day when they aren't so crazy expensive



Uhm, I don't need to hear this board, it's already in top 10 board of all boards ever built. Perfection.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm not sure how the revv pairs with my other amps, I haven't spent enough time with it yet. the other 3 pair well since they occupy very different sonic spaces. the f100 gives off a ton of recto esque low end/grit while still sounding modern, the fsm has a throaty refined 5150 vibe and the mark 3 is just raw thrashy/snarly aggression.



Sounds good KnightsBolaire, I think you have great taste in amp heads. Mesa, Peters, Revv. Very hard to beat sonic combination and footprint that would have interesting similarities & differences. I would love to sit down in a studio with them and work out blends & contrasts. What an experience!


----------



## Dyster

my livingroom rig


----------



## bracky

My wall of power.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Very cool rig. How does the invective go? Is it thick and warm sounding? How is the rectoverb? I liked the one I tried.


----------



## bracky

The Invective is awesome. They really packed it with features so it can go from crystal clear to punishing brutality and everything in between. It is voiced typical of most all other Peavey amps in that it's mid forward.. It doesn't need any pedals to sound awesome.

The rectoverb is a different beast all together. It's harder to dial in good tones and it requires a boost to really nail high gain. But it has an amazing bottom end and when you get it set just right it sounds unreal. It is much darker then the Invective.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

bracky said:


> The Invective is awesome. They really packed it with features so it can go from crystal clear to punishing brutality and everything in between. It is voiced typical of most all other Peavey amps in that it's mid forward.. It doesn't need any pedals to sound awesome.
> 
> The rectoverb is a different beast all together. It's harder to dial in good tones and it requires a boost to really nail high gain. But it has an amazing bottom end and when you get it set just right it sounds unreal. It is much darker then the Invective.



Sounds great Bracky. I believe the Invective is solid state. Much difference between a 5150 or 6505?


----------



## Backsnack

bracky said:


> My wall of power.
> 
> View attachment 67725


Dat color theme on the left tho.


----------



## bracky

Yeah I don't know why I got a white amp. It was a long time ago. But I like it so I keep it.


----------



## Backsnack

bracky said:


> Yeah I don't know why I got a white amp. It was a long time ago. But I like it so I keep it.


I have really fond memories playing a Rect-o-Verb back in the day, back when the Dual Recs were all the rage. I A/B'ed it with a dual rec and liked sound of the little Rect-o-Verb way more.


----------



## narad

bracky said:


> My wall of power.
> 
> View attachment 67725



Alright dude, that's the comparison I'm looking for. Options aside, how do you find the gain sound of 5150mh compared to the invective? I guess basically we have two very similar preamps with like 4-5 gain stages, and then different power tube distortion (which hopefully isn't occurring too much) and different transformers, maybe changing the sound and feel?


----------



## Backsnack

@bracky do you gig? All your amps and cabs look like they're in amazing shape.

And how do you like the Torpedo Reload?


----------



## bracky

narad said:


> Alright dude, that's the comparison I'm looking for. Options aside, how do you find the gain sound of 5150mh compared to the invective? I guess basically we have two very similar preamps with like 4-5 gain stages, and then different power tube distortion (which hopefully isn't occurring too much) and different transformers, maybe changing the sound and feel?



I need to experiment more. I've not actually tried the MH into the reload or even direct into my interface. Running it straight into the 4x12 it sounds similar to the Invective without the boost or the bottom end. The MH is a lot noisier (hiss) then the Invective even with the gate turned off. In fact the invective is the quietest amp I've ever played through.

This weekend I'll try to make a video comparing the two amps into the reload/scarlett/reaper/wall of sound.

And I really like the Torpedo Reload. I only recently got if after decades of running straight into a cabinet. I'm blown away with how cool it is. It's a reactive load so you don't even need to have a speaker cabinet hooked up to safely run your amp. And it has a integrated 100 watt solid state power amp to reamplify the signal into your speaker cabinets. This allows for some interesting ohms mismatching. Plus you can go from silent to loud with a nice linear sweep knob.


----------



## Backsnack

bracky said:


> I need to experiment more. I've not actually tried the MH into the reload or even direct into my interface. Running it straight into the 4x12 it sounds similar to the Invective without the boost or the bottom end. The MH is a lot noisier (hiss) then the Invective even with the gate turned off. In fact the invective is the quietest amp I've ever played through.
> 
> This weekend I'll try to make a video comparing the two amps into the reload/scarlett/reaper/wall of sound.
> 
> And I really like the Torpedo Reload. I only recently got if after decades of running straight into a cabinet. I'm blown away with how cool it is. It's a reactive load so you don't even need to have a speaker cabinet hooked up to safely run your amp. And it has a integrated 100 watt solid state power amp to reamplify the signal into your speaker cabinets. This allows for some interesting ohms mismatching. Plus you can go from silent to loud with a nice linear sweep knob.


What happens when you mismatch the impedances?


----------



## bracky

Nothing. The reload has a impedance switch so you can run 4/8/16 ohms into it from your amp. It loads down the amp so you don’t need a speaker attached. 

But you can attach speakers. The internal power amp doesn’t really care what speakers are attached. Solid state amps are like that.


----------



## bluffalo

Another one for $25, can't say no. Re-arranged to fit the 5th and now have to re-re-arrange to get the sixth one on. About that Dimension I wanted......


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

bluffalo said:


> Another one for $25, can't say no. Re-arranged to fit the 5th and now have to re-re-arrange to get the sixth one on. About that Dimension I wanted......



You can still fit the Dimension if you swap the FS-5U for a micro tap switch


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## Bentaycanada

Upgraded the OR15 to a RK50 for only $400 more.


----------



## Dyster

another one just because of how happy i am with this particular corner of my apartment


----------



## emoslay

2019 Rig: Korg Pitchblack Rack Tuner > "Dino" Pedal > $60 1976 Marshall JMP 50W 4-Hole > Marshall MX212


----------



## Solodini

emoslay said:


> 2019 Rig: Korg Pitchblack Rack Tuner > "Dino" Pedal > $60 1976 Marshall JMP 50W 4-Hole > Marshall MX212




What's the "Dino" pedal?


----------



## emoslay

Solodini said:


> What's the "Dino" pedal?



Its a highly modded Tubescreamer pedal with a modded Dallas Rangemaster as a boost. That's the basic idea of it.


----------



## bracky

Weekend rig.


----------



## cardinal

All coming together now 

Big rigs




‘73 Super Lead, ‘82 1960a with G12-65s (and a Power Station!) along with an Ampeg SVT-II and a Heritage SVT810 (and a GK 800rb because it just sounds so good too). 

Little rigs





‘69 Ampeg B15; ‘83 Marshall 4010 (it’s the single-channel 2204 circuit in a combo with a G12-65).


----------



## Bentaycanada

I changed it up slightly. I wasn't completely sold my RK50, for a number of reasons (voicing, reverb, weight), so I traded it for a TH30 + cash. I also picked up a Tiny Terror for grab n' go!


----------



## narad

cardinal said:


> All coming together now
> 
> Big rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘73 Super Lead, ‘82 1960a with G12-65s (and a Power Station!) along with an Ampeg SVT-II and a Heritage SVT810 (and a GK 800rb because it just sounds so good too).
> 
> Little rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘69 Ampeg B15; ‘83 Marshall 4010 (it’s the single-channel 2204 circuit in a combo with a G12-65).



Good taste in guitar amps AND bass amps.


----------



## dongh1217

More toys added


----------



## Soya

I feel like that covers most of the basses.


----------



## cardinal

Just your everyday Tele and Jazz, but each with two extra strings






And an LP and Strat each with one extra string.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Just keeping it clean.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

What's that ported cab? It looks sick!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> What's that ported cab? It looks sick!



Thanks. It's custom made by BFG Cabs. Only weighs 62lbs. With Eminence Legends V1216.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

MASS DEFECT said:


> Just keeping it clean.
> View attachment 68783



Graphical description of metal AF!


----------



## lewis

Fractal AX8 + Line 6 G10 + Headrush FRFR = nothing else needed.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

lewis said:


> Fractal AX8 + Line 6 G10 + Headrush FRFR = nothing else needed.



Where did you get those nice button caps?


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Where did you get those nice button caps?


Mooer!! 
They call them the Candy Toppers
they do them in a variety of colours (and they feel nice and look amazing)
they are smooth and plastic and just clip on!

They also light up lovely on processors with led illuminated footswitches (Helix etc)






Pack of 10 of the colour of my choice (random multi colour packs also available), was £8 incl postage - so typically with the AX8 i needed to buy one 10 pack and one 5 pack to cover the 11 switches I have haha

(think the ones I have were called like lime neon or something similar)


----------



## geetar_geek79

Here's my latest iteration.


----------



## Choop

Picked up another Mesa Mark III for a good price--it's a red stripe with the rackmount kit! Sounds great along side my blue stripe!


----------



## t00lgasm




----------



## Allyriaguitar




----------



## cardinal

Got some METAL in here now





Probably not keeping both the Recto and the 5150


----------



## Soya

Um stereo rig that shit


----------



## c7spheres

Vht 2-50-2, 2 Mesa V-twin racks, midi octopus switcher, Ashly pqx572 Eq, 2 Rocktron Replifex, Furman ar1215 regulator, SoundSculpture Volcano, Lehle P-SPlit, MIdi solutions router and mapper and spiltter, Digital Music corp GCX with Ground link, 2 ernie ball volumes for realtime control of anything, Axess GRx4 switcher and mFC5 midi pedal, Boss NS-2, 2 dunlop Q zones, Morely Bad horsie wah, ebtech hum eliminators, 4 2x12 cabs with EV forces, 2 MOtheload load and direct boxes with attenuators. I can do anything all in stereo from multiple clean tones, grits, chunky, and heavy tones, and can use the Volcano to realtime change the guitar volume exactly to the DB I want and do boost functions as well. I can realtime control any parameter of any effect at any time. I can use the Motherloads to go direct and have my cabs at full volume or attnuated and serve the mixer or recording device at the level I want at the same time, or unplug the cabs and go full silent with a full oad and go to mixer and feed off headphones for silent jams with full volume awesome tone, and it react and sounds better, actually, then going through my cabs. I have a custom guitar with PIezo Lo pRo andcan really dial it in for acoustic tones as well. It sounds just like an acoustic with piezo pickup in it, and all channels are balanced and mixed well. It works for full realtime live real well. Unfortunately I can't play it right now in my current living situation, but I cann't wait to get it back up and running again. I love my rig. It's been a journey of almost 30 years since I started. I will eventually get an AxeFx3 and A\B it against this rig and all it's functions for probably a year or more to see if I can eventually make the switch to it and free up all this weight and space, cause this rig doesn't move easy at all, but it's phenomenal. The V-twins get a bad rap, but I've had almost every other Mesa preamp and amp and I always keep this setup cause it can do anything I want. I know, I have to clean up that cluster f*@k mess in the back : )


----------



## maliciousteve

So this happened. Sold the Helix and snagged the Mark IV. Dream come true.


----------



## sonofabias




----------



## cardinal

sonofabias said:


> View attachment 69527



Man those ESPs are amazing!


----------



## belleswell

Pedal board has not changed in over 3 years because of the Axe FX. No more gas. 3 dozen great guitars,
the Marshall 6100 LE with EL 34's, Fender Twin Reverb, The Axe FX II XL+ and the pedalboard and I've got it covered. Now it's up to my fingers. 






Axe Fx II XL+


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Been a while since I've posted in this thread. Here's what's going on with my main rig!






















The Ground Control Pro is the brains of the whole operation. The Disaster Area Micro Clock sends tap tempo to the expression input of my Timeline through a TRS cable. The small white pedal is one I built to be like an expression pedal for my Big Sky that's either on 0% or 100%. The Altoids tin isn't in the chain, but it's obviously still integral to my tone. 

The signal chain is: guitar->
- Digitech Drop
- TC Electronic Sub N Up mini
- TC Electronic Polytune 3
- little mini patchbay I made
- GCX input
- Xotic SP Comp running at 18v (loop 1)
- MXR EVH Phase 90 (loop 2)
- ISP Decimator II (loop 5)
- Mesa Grid Slammer (loop 6) sometimes I swap this for a Maxon OD-808 or 808X
- Wampler Tumnus Deluxe (loop 3) the Duncan 805 is running at 18v and is in loop 3 after the Tumnus, but I only use one at a time
- ISP Decimator II (loop 7)
- output of loop 7 into a Radial Twin City ABY
- Twin City side A into GCX loop 4
- Twin City side B into GCX loop 8

The output of loop 4 goes to the input of amp "A" and loop 8 goes into amp "B". Amp A is always the Mark V and amp B is usually the Ultra Lead.

The effects loop send of the A and B amps go through:
- a rack patch bay I built (not pictured)
- Line 6 M9
- Strymon Timeline
- Strymon Big Sky
- back out the patch bay and into the effects returns

The cabs are both Mesa Stiletto 4x12s

I run the outputs of the Twin City back into two loops of the GCX so that I can program either or both of the amps to be "on" for each preset OR click them on/off as needed with the instant access buttons on the Ground Contol Pro.

Whenever the 50/CL is my amp "B" the effects loop goes through the same M9/Timeline/Big Sky chain as the Mark V/Ultra Lead. All the other amps (EVH 5153 50w, Peavey 5150 Block Letter, Bogner Überschall Twin Jet) run their effects loops through the TC Electronic G Major whenever one of them is my amp "B". The relay output of the G Major controls the channels/loop of the Twin Jet. The Twin Jet also goes through an Ebtech LLS-2 and MXR 10-band EQ as a workaround for its line level effects loop.

The top shelf also has an RJM Amp Gizmo. The footswitch output on it uses a custom cable to control the channels/functions of the Ultra Lead, TRS relay output 3/4 controls the Block Letter, and TRS relay output 7/8 controls the channels of the Mark V. Pedal power on the top shelf is a Cioks Big John, bottom shelf is powered by an MXR ISO Brick, and the pedalboard has a Voodoo Lab PP2+ underneath.

Next up is my Axe FX rig:






The chain for this is: guitar ->
- Digitech Whammy DT
- Axe FX II
- Carvin DCM200L
- Mesa Stiletto 4x12

Controller is a Fractal MFC-101 Mark III. I also have a pair of Audio Technica M50X headphones for playing silently.

Not pictured in all of this wall of text and gear is a Mesa 2x12 Rectifier horizontal cab and two VHT Fatbottom 4x12 cabs.


----------



## LuciusBolt

The "Heart" Of My Rig - Line 6 Pod XT PRO Rack Unit straight in no pedalboard.



The crown jewel of my collection Ibanez RG3120 w dimarzio Titan and I think a Air Norton
Beautiful Guitar hands down 




My beater Collection full of cheap guitars some with good quality pickups.

Les Paul Mod Project - incomplete needs pickups and strings 
China Strat -(needs heavy repairs)
Abilene Strat - Drop A#
LP Copy - Drop D
LTD MH 100 QM - Drop D w Dimarzio Illuminator
Ibanez Build - Drop D w Dimarzio Super Distortion 
Artist Stealth - Drop C - Needs a new 9v battery will maybe have Fishman Moderns Installed 
China Strat 2 - unknown brand needs fixing was once my first guitar and is not in the photo
Samick KR Series (from the 80s) - E Standard Tuning currently having a EMG 85 Installed into the bridge.
Ibanez RG 3120 Pictured above photo 3 in Drop C (Came in D standard tuning)

Marshall Valvestate 8100 (not shown) apart of my rig and currently being repaired.
Marshall MG 30 DFX (First amp not really worth mentioning but I will anyway only because I still have it)
Peavey Piranha MH (Don't really use this anymore but still have it)
Behringer Heavy Distortion - Awful pedal never use the thing 
NUX MG 100 - Use this sometimes for my leads when recording.

Patch On Pod XT (main rhythm patch)

Tube Screamer on 
Mesa Treadplate and Treadplate cab w Mic on Axis (I like a very bright sound )

Lead Patch NUX MG (only use for leads not rhythm) I also do not use this in FX Loop of the POD I use this modeler separately.

(I like this sound especially on the bridge pickup but the neck can also sound good as well)
Tape Delay on
Reverb on (I think it is a hall reverb not sure)
Treadplate style amp w I think a speaker impulse modeled after the celestion V30
Noisegate on 
Tube Screamer on

That is my rig, not as high end but hey it gets the job done for what I want to do


----------



## cardinal

Woot! Got a Soldano again





Soldano Super Lead 60. Been a long time since I had an SLO, but to my memory this sounds very similar. Was looking for something I could run at low volumes without the hassle of the Power Station. 

Sounds magnificent with the gain up, but isn't the best with the low F# by itself. So I've been running it with about the gain of a Marshall JMP and boosting with a Fortin 33 for the high gain stuff.


----------



## narad

cardinal said:


> Woot! Got a Soldano again



Same!


----------



## axxessdenied

Just redid my board


----------



## mcleanab

Had these beasts for a while now... came back to the rack Lexicons because they are AWESOME...


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Got this bad boy a few weeks back.


----------



## Mourguitars

This was 2 years ago..when i bought the Mid atlantic rack for $50..will update to what i have today ! things have changed quite a lot.


----------



## c7spheres

remorse is for the dead said:


> Got this bad boy a few weeks back.


 Picts not there.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

c7spheres said:


> Picts not there.


----------



## Mourguitars

Had to make room for the patchmate I just bought...next to make all the correct length patch cables..


----------



## cardinal

OG pedal board (mostly)





'82 Dunlop Crybaby from when they were still using Thomas Organ parts
'85 Boss SD-1
'82 Boss CE-2
'81 Boss DM-2
And of course a Fortin 33 hiding in the middle


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Pillar of Pain™ grows larger for a moment


----------



## cardinal

cardinal said:


> OG pedal board (mostly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '82 Dunlop Crybaby from when they were still using Thomas Organ parts
> '85 Boss SD-1
> '82 Boss CE-2
> '81 Boss DM-2
> And of course a Fortin 33 hiding in the middle



I like the way that Dunlop Wah sounds but DAMN it is a tone sucker. Need a true bypass switch pronto.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> The Pillar of Pain™ grows larger for a moment



Dude, I think you definitely win like most wickedly transformed rig 2019.


----------



## Korneo

I'm so curious about the Archon !
But from what I've heard, it's like a better Recto but the tone is not aggressive at all...
I want a Archon sound with the aggressivity of the Peavey 5150/6505 ^^'.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Korneo said:


> I'm so curious about the Archon !
> But from what I've heard, it's like a better Recto but the tone is not aggressive at all...
> I want a Archon sound with the aggressivity of the Peavey 5150/6505 ^^'.


the archon is plenty aggressive, even for extreme metal. The base voicing is definitely smoother and darker than I like but I just flip the bright switch and dial out some bass to make it sound mean as fuck


----------



## Mourguitars

Friend of mine AXIII rig ....W/D/W rig ...those Friedman Cabs sound the most real cab like that I heard so far..

Mike


----------



## c7spheres

Mourguitars said:


> View attachment 71234
> View attachment 71233
> View attachment 71232
> Friend of mine AXIII rig ....W/D/W rig ...those Friedman Cabs sound the most real cab like that I heard so far..
> 
> Mike


 What' that behringer rack model called?


----------



## sevenfoxes

Korneo said:


> I'm so curious about the Archon !
> But from what I've heard, it's like a better Recto but the tone is not aggressive at all...
> I want a Archon sound with the aggressivity of the Peavey 5150/6505 ^^'.


The Archon is like a smoothed out Recto/5150. It's sick! The cleans are insanely good too.

But honestly? If you want the Archon flavor for a fraction of the price, just pick up the PRS MT15. It's like a compressed/not as articulate version.

But yeah, the Archon is plenty aggressive.


----------



## Mourguitars

c7spheres said:


> What' that behringer rack model called?




Xair XR18


----------



## Korneo

sevenfoxes said:


> The Archon is like a smoothed out Recto/5150. It's sick! The cleans are insanely good too.
> 
> But honestly? If you want the Archon flavor for a fraction of the price, just pick up the PRS MT15. It's like a compressed/not as articulate version.
> 
> But yeah, the Archon is plenty aggressive.




I hesitate a lot...
In France, we can find only one brand new Archon for 2250€ and not a single one used...
The MT15 seems cool but I prefer a big head with big iron even if the MT15 is louder to play in a band.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Here’s my super simple rig. Marshall VS100 halfstack with Boss Noise Suppressor and Chromatic Tuner. It’s all I’ve been running for years and serves my needs well! Played the big pedal board and processor game and sold them all off a long time ago to simplify.


----------



## littlebadboy

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Been a while since I've posted in this thread. Here's what's going on with my main rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ground Control Pro is the brains of the whole operation. The Disaster Area Micro Clock sends tap tempo to the expression input of my Timeline through a TRS cable. The small white pedal is one I built to be like an expression pedal for my Big Sky that's either on 0% or 100%. The Altoids tin isn't in the chain, but it's obviously still integral to my tone.
> 
> The signal chain is: guitar->
> - Digitech Drop
> - TC Electronic Sub N Up mini
> - TC Electronic Polytune 3
> - little mini patchbay I made
> - GCX input
> - Xotic SP Comp running at 18v (loop 1)
> - MXR EVH Phase 90 (loop 2)
> - ISP Decimator II (loop 5)
> - Mesa Grid Slammer (loop 6) sometimes I swap this for a Maxon OD-808 or 808X
> - Wampler Tumnus Deluxe (loop 3) the Duncan 805 is running at 18v and is in loop 3 after the Tumnus, but I only use one at a time
> - ISP Decimator II (loop 7)
> - output of loop 7 into a Radial Twin City ABY
> - Twin City side A into GCX loop 4
> - Twin City side B into GCX loop 8
> 
> The output of loop 4 goes to the input of amp "A" and loop 8 goes into amp "B". Amp A is always the Mark V and amp B is usually the Ultra Lead.
> 
> The effects loop send of the A and B amps go through:
> - a rack patch bay I built (not pictured)
> - Line 6 M9
> - Strymon Timeline
> - Strymon Big Sky
> - back out the patch bay and into the effects returns
> 
> The cabs are both Mesa Stiletto 4x12s
> 
> I run the outputs of the Twin City back into two loops of the GCX so that I can program either or both of the amps to be "on" for each preset OR click them on/off as needed with the instant access buttons on the Ground Contol Pro.
> 
> Whenever the 50/CL is my amp "B" the effects loop goes through the same M9/Timeline/Big Sky chain as the Mark V/Ultra Lead. All the other amps (EVH 5153 50w, Peavey 5150 Block Letter, Bogner Überschall Twin Jet) run their effects loops through the TC Electronic G Major whenever one of them is my amp "B". The relay output of the G Major controls the channels/loop of the Twin Jet. The Twin Jet also goes through an Ebtech LLS-2 and MXR 10-band EQ as a workaround for its line level effects loop.
> 
> The top shelf also has an RJM Amp Gizmo. The footswitch output on it uses a custom cable to control the channels/functions of the Ultra Lead, TRS relay output 3/4 controls the Block Letter, and TRS relay output 7/8 controls the channels of the Mark V. Pedal power on the top shelf is a Cioks Big John, bottom shelf is powered by an MXR ISO Brick, and the pedalboard has a Voodoo Lab PP2+ underneath.
> 
> Next up is my Axe FX rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain for this is: guitar ->
> - Digitech Whammy DT
> - Axe FX II
> - Carvin DCM200L
> - Mesa Stiletto 4x12
> 
> Controller is a Fractal MFC-101 Mark III. I also have a pair of Audio Technica M50X headphones for playing silently.
> 
> Not pictured in all of this wall of text and gear is a Mesa 2x12 Rectifier horizontal cab and two VHT Fatbottom 4x12 cabs.


Very nice!

Why the Digitech Drop and TC Sub n' Up in the same chain? Aren't they almost the same?


----------



## littlebadboy

Mostly, just personal recording for me.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

littlebadboy said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Why the Digitech Drop and TC Sub n' Up in the same chain? Aren't they almost the same?



Not really. The TC is just an octave up/down effect like a POG while the Drop shifts everything down by half step intervals so I can sound like I'm using a different tuning. The Sub N Up also lets me blend in however much of the down, up, and dry signals I want while the Drop is 100% effected signal other than the octave+dry setting, which is 50/50.


----------



## Bentaycanada

With mounting wedding costs I was forced to go back to basics! Retubed, casters added and Eminence Governor / Private Jack speakers installed! 
She’s a f**king beast!


----------



## Choop

I've gone full circle and picked up another Rectum Fryer! This is the first 2 channel one that I've owned, but I'm already really digging it!


----------



## c7spheres

Choop said:


> I've gone full circle and picked up another Rectum Fryer! This is the first 2 channel one that I've owned, but I'm already really digging it!
> View attachment 71827


 Wow, That's very clean looking.


----------



## Choop

c7spheres said:


> Wow, That's very clean looking.



Thanks! I was surprised when I got it to see just how clean it was, especially for a 20+ year old amp!


----------



## Trainwreck

I really don't have a specific rig, I kind of bounce around with what I have. Lately I've really into the Engl SE.


----------



## Trainwreck

Sorry for the double pic, I meant to post this one.


----------



## Soya

You have more amps than my local guitar center.


----------



## Trainwreck

LOL. My wife says I have a hoarding problem but who doesn't want a variety of tone ? I think its time for a new wife.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That little stack reminds me of a baby elephant in the herd.


----------



## narad

It is he who was foretold in the prophecies!!


----------



## Spicypickles

Can you list out the models in that room?


----------



## Trainwreck

Spicypickles said:


> Can you list out the models in that room?


Ok lets give it a shot. Top pick from right to left.
Mesa mark iii blue stripe 90 watt short head.
2x Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with EV 12ml's
Mesa mark iv 90 watt head
Engl Special Edition
Diezel herbert
VHT fat bottom cab
Marshall 6100lm head
Crate stealth 50 watt head
Vader 4x12
Marshall Artist 30 watt head
Marshall 1965a with Celestion 35 watt speakers.

Pick two from right to left.
Soldano SLO. Cab is getting tolex job at the moment.
Mesa Boogie mark iic+ Coliseum. This amp belonged to Prince who used it on Purple Rain.
Vader 4x12
Mesa Boogie DC-5 combo with Mesa 1x12 cab
Mesa Boogie mark iii red stripe 90 watt head.
Soldano 100 watt Avenger
Mesa Boogie DC-10 head
Engl Invader
Vader 4x12
Marshall lead 12 silver jubilee micro stack.
Marshall dsl-1 head
Mesa boogie. 50 cal head
Marshall dsl-15 head
Marshall haze head
Marshall 3310 100 watt head
X2 Marshall 1x12 cabs with gt-75s
VHT pittbull classic
VHT pittbull CL-100
Vader 2x12
Vader 2x15
Ampeg VH-140 head
Crate stealth 100 watt head
Crate GX130 head
Fender M-80 head
Vader 4x12
Mesa boogie Nomad 100 wattt head
Marshall 2203 modded by Lee Jackson.
X2 Marshall 1960 cabs, one with gt-75s and one with gt-100s.
Both the 2203 and the matching cabs I bought from the estate of Ronnie James Dio.
Marshall 3315 100 watt head.
Marshall 4100 DR
Marshall 2203 Kerry King
Marshall TSL 100 watt head
Marshall 1960b with gt-75s.
Pic three from right to left.
X2 Marshall 8200 heads
Vader 2x12
Vader 2x15
Mesa Boogie mark v 90 watt head.
Ampeg 4x12 with Eminence speakers.
The rack is too much to list.
Pic four.
1979 Marshall JMP 2204
1977 Marshall JMP 2204.
Missing in the pics are
Mesa boogie DC-10 head, yes I have two.
VHT UL 100 watt head with EQ.
Marshall lead 12 micro stack in red.
Marshall MF400a
Marshall 1965b loaded with Eminence delta pros.
Crate 1600xl head that I found in a junk car. Looks like hell but works great and sounds good too.


----------



## Walter W.

Trainwreck said:


> Ok lets give it a shot. Top pick from right to left.
> Mesa mark iii blue stripe 90 watt short head.
> 2x Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with EV 12ml's
> Mesa mark iv 90 watt head
> Engl Special Edition
> Diezel herbert
> VHT fat bottom cab
> Marshall 6100lm head
> Crate stealth 50 watt head
> Vader 4x12
> Marshall Artist 30 watt head
> Marshall 1965a with Celestion 35 watt speakers.
> 
> Pick two from right to left.
> Soldano SLO. Cab is getting tolex job at the moment.
> Mesa Boogie mark iic+ Coliseum. This amp belonged to Prince who used it on Purple Rain.
> Vader 4x12
> Mesa Boogie DC-5 combo with Mesa 1x12 cab
> Mesa Boogie mark iii red stripe 90 watt head.
> Soldano 100 watt Avenger
> Mesa Boogie DC-10 head
> Engl Invader
> Vader 4x12
> Marshall lead 12 silver jubilee micro stack.
> Marshall dsl-1 head
> Mesa boogie. 50 cal head
> Marshall dsl-15 head
> Marshall haze head
> Marshall 3310 100 watt head
> X2 Marshall 1x12 cabs with gt-75s
> VHT pittbull classic
> VHT pittbull CL-100
> Vader 2x12
> Vader 2x15
> Ampeg VH-140 head
> Crate stealth 100 watt head
> Crate GX130 head
> Fender M-80 head
> Vader 4x12
> Mesa boogie Nomad 100 wattt head
> Marshall 2203 modded by Lee Jackson.
> X2 Marshall 1960 cabs, one with gt-75s and one with gt-100s.
> Both the 2203 and the matching cabs I bought from the estate of Ronnie James Dio.
> Marshall 3315 100 watt head.
> Marshall 4100 DR
> Marshall 2203 Kerry King
> Marshall TSL 100 watt head
> Marshall 1960b with gt-75s.
> Pic three from right to left.
> X2 Marshall 8200 heads
> Vader 2x12
> Vader 2x15
> Mesa Boogie mark v 90 watt head.
> Ampeg 4x12 with Eminence speakers.
> The rack is too much to list.
> Pic four.
> 1979 Marshall JMP 2204
> 1977 Marshall JMP 2204.
> Missing in the pics are
> Mesa boogie DC-10 head, yes I have two.
> VHT UL 100 watt head with EQ.
> Marshall lead 12 micro stack in red.
> Marshall MF400a
> Marshall 1965b loaded with Eminence delta pros.



I want to come shopping at your house


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Absolutely unreal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trainwreck said:


> Ok lets give it a shot. Top pick from right to left.
> Mesa mark iii blue stripe 90 watt short head.
> 2x Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with EV 12ml's
> Mesa mark iv 90 watt head
> Engl Special Edition
> Diezel herbert
> VHT fat bottom cab
> Marshall 6100lm head
> Crate stealth 50 watt head
> Vader 4x12
> Marshall Artist 30 watt head
> Marshall 1965a with Celestion 35 watt speakers.
> 
> Pick two from right to left.
> Soldano SLO. Cab is getting tolex job at the moment.
> Mesa Boogie mark iic+ Coliseum. This amp belonged to Prince who used it on Purple Rain.
> Vader 4x12
> Mesa Boogie DC-5 combo with Mesa 1x12 cab
> Mesa Boogie mark iii red stripe 90 watt head.
> Soldano 100 watt Avenger
> Mesa Boogie DC-10 head
> Engl Invader
> Vader 4x12
> Marshall lead 12 silver jubilee micro stack.
> Marshall dsl-1 head
> Mesa boogie. 50 cal head
> Marshall dsl-15 head
> Marshall haze head
> Marshall 3310 100 watt head
> X2 Marshall 1x12 cabs with gt-75s
> VHT pittbull classic
> VHT pittbull CL-100
> Vader 2x12
> Vader 2x15
> Ampeg VH-140 head
> Crate stealth 100 watt head
> Crate GX130 head
> Fender M-80 head
> Vader 4x12
> Mesa boogie Nomad 100 wattt head
> Marshall 2203 modded by Lee Jackson.
> X2 Marshall 1960 cabs, one with gt-75s and one with gt-100s.
> Both the 2203 and the matching cabs I bought from the estate of Ronnie James Dio.
> Marshall 3315 100 watt head.
> Marshall 4100 DR
> Marshall 2203 Kerry King
> Marshall TSL 100 watt head
> Marshall 1960b with gt-75s.
> Pic three from right to left.
> X2 Marshall 8200 heads
> Vader 2x12
> Vader 2x15
> Mesa Boogie mark v 90 watt head.
> Ampeg 4x12 with Eminence speakers.
> The rack is too much to list.
> Pic four.
> 1979 Marshall JMP 2204
> 1977 Marshall JMP 2204.
> Missing in the pics are
> Mesa boogie DC-10 head, yes I have two.
> VHT UL 100 watt head with EQ.
> Marshall lead 12 micro stack in red.
> Marshall MF400a
> Marshall 1965b loaded with Eminence delta pros.
> Crate 1600xl head that I found in a junk car. Looks like hell but works great and sounds good too.


You had me at IIc+ Coliseum


----------



## Spicypickles

Trainwreck said:


> Mesa Boogie mark iic+ Coliseum. This amp belonged to Prince who used it on Purple Rain.



This is the coolest thing ever. Hetfield used a coliseum, but this amp belong to fucking PRINCE?


----------



## Trainwreck

I didn't know it was his when I bought it. More of a pleasant surprise.

Guitar Player magazine did an article on it right after he passed away. I sent to Mesa for a checkup. They're the ones who took all the photos seen in the article. Thats me quoted in it too. Its a fun read. Check it out.
https://www.guitarplayer.com/gear/score-how-ross-davison-ended-up-with-princes-mesaboogie-mark-iic


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Trainwreck said:


> Ok lets give it a shot. Top pick from right to left.
> Mesa mark iii blue stripe 90 watt short head.
> 2x Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with EV 12ml's
> Mesa mark iv 90 watt head
> Engl Special Edition
> Diezel herbert
> VHT fat bottom cab
> Marshall 6100lm head
> Crate stealth 50 watt head
> Vader 4x12
> Marshall Artist 30 watt head
> Marshall 1965a with Celestion 35 watt speakers.
> 
> Pick two from right to left.
> Soldano SLO. Cab is getting tolex job at the moment.
> Mesa Boogie mark iic+ Coliseum. This amp belonged to Prince who used it on Purple Rain.
> Vader 4x12
> Mesa Boogie DC-5 combo with Mesa 1x12 cab
> Mesa Boogie mark iii red stripe 90 watt head.
> Soldano 100 watt Avenger
> Mesa Boogie DC-10 head
> Engl Invader
> Vader 4x12
> Marshall lead 12 silver jubilee micro stack.
> Marshall dsl-1 head
> Mesa boogie. 50 cal head
> Marshall dsl-15 head
> Marshall haze head
> Marshall 3310 100 watt head
> X2 Marshall 1x12 cabs with gt-75s
> VHT pittbull classic
> VHT pittbull CL-100
> Vader 2x12
> Vader 2x15
> Ampeg VH-140 head
> Crate stealth 100 watt head
> Crate GX130 head
> Fender M-80 head
> Vader 4x12
> Mesa boogie Nomad 100 wattt head
> Marshall 2203 modded by Lee Jackson.
> X2 Marshall 1960 cabs, one with gt-75s and one with gt-100s.
> Both the 2203 and the matching cabs I bought from the estate of Ronnie James Dio.
> Marshall 3315 100 watt head.
> Marshall 4100 DR
> Marshall 2203 Kerry King
> Marshall TSL 100 watt head
> Marshall 1960b with gt-75s.
> Pic three from right to left.
> X2 Marshall 8200 heads
> Vader 2x12
> Vader 2x15
> Mesa Boogie mark v 90 watt head.
> Ampeg 4x12 with Eminence speakers.
> The rack is too much to list.
> Pic four.
> 1979 Marshall JMP 2204
> 1977 Marshall JMP 2204.
> Missing in the pics are
> Mesa boogie DC-10 head, yes I have two.
> VHT UL 100 watt head with EQ.
> Marshall lead 12 micro stack in red.
> Marshall MF400a
> Marshall 1965b loaded with Eminence delta pros.
> Crate 1600xl head that I found in a junk car. Looks like hell but works great and sounds good too.



lol dude wtf! Marshalls, Marks, and loooots of cabs! It's like my greatest hits presets in my Axe Fx. Unreal!


----------



## cult

MASS DEFECT said:


> lol dude wtf! Marshalls, Marks, and loooots of cabs! It's like my greatest hits presets in my Axe Fx. Unreal!



Maybe he's trying to build an analog rig with the options of an Axe FX. Hmmm....


----------



## Boris_VTR

New amp has joined my ENGL family.


----------



## Choop

Boris_VTR said:


> New amp has joined my ENGL family.
> View attachment 72030



Wow! What a clean looking 5150! I'd really like to own another one someday, they rip so hard.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Choop said:


> Wow! What a clean looking 5150! I'd really like to own another one someday, they rip so hard.


Yeah, it really has very little wear and tear.


----------



## sevenfoxes




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sevenfoxes said:


>



That's the most brutal-looking Oreo I've ever seen


----------



## sevenfoxes

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> That's the most brutal-looking Oreo I've ever seen


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Overhauled the main board. Should be enough to cover 2 albums worth of sounds.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Overhauled the main board. Should be enough to cover 2 albums worth of sounds.



Looks amazing Bloody Inferno.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Looks amazing Bloody Inferno.



 Thanks!

Admittedly it's still a mess underneath. I haven't properly tidied up the wiring just in case inspiration hits and I have to swap a pedal or 4. So far this is the "simplest" big board I've assembled. By simple being all my switching only happens with the bottom 4 pedals and it was the easiest in terms of midi programming.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

You have some great pedals on that board. How’s the freqout & whammy?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

SoundAsleep7 said:


> You have some great pedals on that board. How’s the freqout & whammy?



Both are great. I've been a whammy user for a while since I bought the Whammy IV many years ago. The DT is my favorite of the lot. The Whammy V is also great, but I went with the DT because of the unique Detune feature. I've written 2 songs so far that requires both sides of the pedal.

As for the Freqout it's not quite Ebow/Sustainer pickup but it's still awesome. Definitely convenient for instant feedback and does open for a lot of possibilities.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Both are great. I've been a whammy user for a while since I bought the Whammy IV many years ago. The DT is my favorite of the lot. The Whammy V is also great, but I went with the DT because of the unique Detune feature. I've written 2 songs so far that requires both sides of the pedal.
> 
> As for the Freqout it's not quite Ebow/Sustainer pickup but it's still awesome. Definitely convenient for instant feedback and does open for a lot of possibilities.



Looks great I’m sure they all work well.


----------



## Aumann

It's a shitty picture, but i'm really enjoying this rig right now. I have a second 7-string from Wood Guerilla coming in next week to top it off. And i have a 2 fenders for more standard sounds. But this rig can pretty much do anything.

Both cabs contain a V30 and a G12h-75 creamback, the Ygon (left) is a custom cab from a Belgian builder. It is more forward sounding while the zilla super fatboy sounds like a 4x12 and has more bottom end, so they complement eachother quite well.

The pedal tray contains a precision drive i rarely use, Fortin Fuzz, Fortin Zuul, and atm a maxon od 808 i never use. So 2 pedals will probably be replaced by some strymon stuff and a whammy 5 for better tracking on the whammy

The Helix midi switches my amp channels and settings. 













IMG_7463



__ Aumann
__ Sep 4, 2019


----------



## buriedoutback

Recently I realized I had all the gear, minus the actual pedal board, to build a portable *100 watt all-in-one board*_._


Gear list:
Guitar with Snark Super Tight Tuner (works with all guitars and bass)
> 1 of 3 different flavor boxes.
TC Eyemaster for chainsaw, Joyo OD (tube screamer clone) for regular boost and Metal Zone for extreme thickness and girth.
> Mooer 15 Brown Sound (5150 in a pedal IMO!)
> Danelectro Fish N Chips EQ (same settings I used when I had it in the loop of my real 5150)
> TC Iron Curtain Noise Gate (not as good as the ISP but good enough and 1/2 the price)
> "100 Watt" power amplifier -- $5 on ebay so I bought 5.
> Marshall MG412A cab (cheap, light and sounds great IMO!)
The actual board was $27 on Amazon and came with the velcro already applied. (Pedalboard DIY Make By Aluminium Alloy 15.7"x5.1" Guitar Effect Pedal Board - Sold by: GraceBuy Music)

I'm very happy with this! I don't know if I'd trust the "100 watt" pwr-amp to a live show... but it certainly rocks at home.
I left a bit of a gap in the middle because I have a LoFi pedal and Chorus that I'll throw in "the loop" once in a while.

Yup, it's sitting on my big, fat, heavy, amazing modded 5150. I understand that I can get 'bedroom' volume out of my 5150.
I just don't feel the need to flip on the monster when I'm just noodling at home, plus I had all this stuff not being used.

*For recording I'll still go 5150 > TwoNotes Captor > interface for the real deal, and for live/jam I'll still use my 5150/Mesa 412.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

metalfiend666 said:


>


That cab is wild


----------



## Aumann

Kornfann1024 said:


> That cab is wild


Just like the fender bass cabs that seems impossible to mic though, must be so much noise from the other speakers


----------



## Gmork

Scored a 6505+ yesterday! Woohooo! 
Had to sell my 6505 a couple years back, glad to have one again. Thinking of either completely blacking it out, going full bubble gum pink or full classic glow in the dark. 
Anyway i took a pic of my current stack of amps. Not shown are all my rack preamps and pedalboard rig stuff.


----------



## mnemonic

@Gmork you win the award for most radically changed rig over the last 12 months haha. Looks amazing.


----------



## Gmork

mnemonic said:


> @Gmork you win the award for most radically changed rig over the last 12 months haha. Looks amazing.


 hah yeah. But man i miss my vh140. Sold it to fund the bogner which i ended up not really digging. A little bit crushed over that. 
And just realized my randall t2 is in the shop still and missing from the pic also my mesa os 4x12 which is at my jam spot


----------



## cardinal

Bass pedalboard! Took a while to find what working for bass and what wasn't.

Crybaby Bass Wah
DOD FX25 envelope filter
Boss LS2 to control levels and dry blend for the filter
OCD v1.3 for overdrive
Tall Font Big Muff for distortion
'81 Small Clone for chorus

Covers all the ground I would ever want.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Gmork said:


> Scored a 6505+ yesterday! Woohooo!
> Had to sell my 6505 a couple years back, glad to have one again. Thinking of either completely blacking it out, going full bubble gum pink or full classic glow in the dark.
> Anyway i took a pic of my current stack of amps. Not shown are all my rack preamps and pedalboard rig stuff.
> View attachment 72543



I vote pink!


----------



## Gmork

Holy shit!!!! My rocktron velocity300 arrived today and holy good god damn!!!! What a match made in heaven with my rockmaster pre!!
Didnt really get to crank it but id be damned if it wasnt one of the best death metal tones ive EVER heard! That reactance control is the real deal imho.
Dying to crank this rig at band practice!


----------



## Mourguitars

Gmork said:


> Holy shit!!!! My rocktron velocity300 arrived today and holy good god damn!!!! What a match made in heaven with my rockmaster pre!!
> Didnt really get to crank it but id be damned if it wasnt one of the best death metal tones ive EVER heard! That reactance control is the real deal imho.
> Dying to crank this rig at band practice!
> View attachment 72567




Congrats ! The Velocity is a great power amp its pretty underrated i think and i play this now with my Kartakou pre . Solid unit and the Reactance and Definition knobs make it come alive !

Enjoy, Mike


----------



## Karmaic

Man, some of these rigs are waaayy overkill (though awesome). I have 1 guitar, 1 head, 1 cab, and 7 pedals. I like simplicity. Gettin a Dual Rec soon to play around with. Been really happy with my mini so far though. 

Guitar is an ESP/LTD mh-417bfm.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Karmaic said:


> Man, some of these rigs are waaayy overkill (though awesome). I have 1 guitar, 1 head, 1 cab, and 7 pedals. I like simplicity. Gettin a Dual Rec soon to play around with. Been really happy with my mini so far though.
> 
> Guitar is an ESP/LTD mh-417bfm.



Nothing wrong with a minimal rig! My rig looked a lot like that during the whole time I was gigging with my old band and it did the job no problem  gotta ask though, why put the gate after the HoF? I've always put delay and reverb after any gating so the trails don't get cut off


----------



## Karmaic

Thats just the way Ive done it for years. Gate at the end to cut out any noise. Ill try your way and see how it sounds.


----------



## 4Eyes

So I finally completed my home/practice/recording rig.

The amp is JTamps M1, one of a kind, all tube, 1W hi-gain little monster, 2ch, 4 modes, built in 808 OD, point-to-point wiring, it sounds absolutely insane - it's sort of heavily tweaked slo/recto meets 5150-ish sound. Tight enough for dropped guitars without boost, but not too much so it sounds thin, 808 for extra tojtness or as a solo boost if needed. It was built by my friend as a prototype and sort of experiment if 12ax7 as power tube can handle hi-gain preamp. It turned out to be a great idea, amp sounds great, it covers all grounds. Thanks to smaller power amp it sounds almost mix ready - it doesn't have that ultra sub low end of big power amp, but after few comparisons with it's bigger, 50w, brother we found out that those sub lows on guitar tracks are cut out in the mix, anyway. So, I'd say it's happy coincidence, rather than a bad thing.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## narad

4Eyes said:


> it sounds absolutely insane - it's sort of heavily tweaked slo/recto meets 5150-ish sound.



So a heavily tweaked slo/slo meets slo-ish sound?


----------



## 4Eyes

narad said:


> So a heavily tweaked slo/slo meets slo-ish sound?


Exactly  but you get the idea, same circuit, tweaked for more modern voicing


----------



## NickLAudio




----------



## Mourguitars

Ive been building pedals as of late mainly the modern OD's and Boost , I'm pretty amazed at how quite they are and how they tighten up the low end and give a little more clarity vs my old T.S pedals..all have their use and if you set them at unity or around there the JMP-1 has zero noise. Palm Mute heaven

Getting time to put them in the patch mate , make some cables and wire em up !

Mike


----------



## Marty666




----------



## Vyn

My current live rig. Both are tuned to Drop A, the 6 is really a backup for the 7 until I can find another RGR752AHBF-WK. I did think about using one of the other 7s as a backup however trying to keep it consistent


----------



## cardinal

Hope I'm finally set on my bass rig.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


>


I am so jealous of your Cali76!


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I am so jealous of your Cali76!



Don't you have one?


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> I am so jealous of your Cali76!



It's pretty cool. I'm still working with it to see how best I like to use it. Right now it's just acting as a limiter, only really lighting up when I'm hammering away on the low B string or digging in with the Q-Tron active. 

But it's hard to make sound "bad," but it definitely can do a variety of different things to the tone and feel of things.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

I spent a good amount of time consolidating my pedal board. Here is my minimalist setup at the moment.


----------



## cardinal

kreaturesleeper said:


> I spent a good amount of time consolidating my pedal board. Here is my minimalist setup at the moment.
> View attachment 73682



Pretty cool! Love the SD-1. How are you using the dbx? In the amp's loop? For limiting? I've been kicking around tying out a 160xl


----------



## kreaturesleeper

cardinal said:


> Pretty cool! Love the SD-1. How are you using the dbx? In the amp's loop? For limiting? I've been kicking around tying out a 160xl


I run it in the loop as a noise gate


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Don't you have one?


Yeah, but not a big one. Bigger gear=bigger tone, haven't you figured out that's why you like your VH4 so much? Ever heard of oversized cabs. There's more headroom inside.


----------



## ricky bobby

Basement rig is a hot mess right now. Heres whats left of my sanctuary.


----------



## narad

ricky bobby said:


> Basement rig is a hot mess right now. Heres whats left of my sanctuary.
> View attachment 73794



How do you feel about the Rockerverb vs the other Oranges? Just missed out on an mkII for $750 I was really debating about.


----------



## ricky bobby

narad said:


> How do you feel about the Rockerverb vs the other Oranges? Just missed out on an mkII for $750 I was really debating about.



You would think that having 4 Orange amps laying around the house I would have played a Rockerverb at some point but I have not. With that said I haven't played an Orange I haven't liked so I'm sure the Rockerverb is solid. Personally I'm a huge fan of the preamp in my Dark Terror. I'd love to get my hands on a Dual Dark and see what those are all about.


----------



## narad

ricky bobby said:


> You would think that having 4 Orange amps laying around the house I would have played a Rockerverb at some point but I have not. With that said I haven't played an Orange I haven't liked so I'm sure the Rockerverb is solid. Personally I'm a huge fan of the preamp in my Dark Terror. I'd love to get my hands on a Dual Dark and see what those are all about.



The Dual Dark is actually the only one I've tried, in a loud music shop. It didn't really impress much. I had pretty high expectations, but the channel with the proper EQ I could have thrown out entirely. The other one with the weird midrange control sounded a bit better IIRC. I know that's on another amp - maybe the TH series? But maybe the Dark Terror pre as well.

I could have liked the amp much better in a different environment though, hard to say.


----------



## ricky bobby

narad said:


> The Dual Dark is actually the only one I've tried, in a loud music shop. It didn't really impress much. I had pretty high expectations, but the channel with the proper EQ I could have thrown out entirely. The other one with the weird midrange control sounded a bit better IIRC. I know that's on another amp - maybe the TH series? But maybe the Dark Terror pre as well.
> 
> I could have liked the amp much better in a different environment though, hard to say.



Yeah the Dark Terror and Thunderverb both have the single eq control. It's pretty much useless on my Thunderverb but i like it quite a bit on the terror. Bummer about the Dual Dark. Maybe it's magic in the terror is you can crank the power section. I'll have to wait until I can try one out.


----------



## Purposemaker

My new place :












20191022_130400



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_130736



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_130646



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_130710



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_164043



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_150710



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


----------



## cardinal

Purposemaker said:


> My new place :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191022_130400
> 
> 
> 
> __ Purposemaker
> __ Oct 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191022_130736
> 
> 
> 
> __ Purposemaker
> __ Oct 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191022_130646
> 
> 
> 
> __ Purposemaker
> __ Oct 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191022_130710
> 
> 
> 
> __ Purposemaker
> __ Oct 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191022_164043
> 
> 
> 
> __ Purposemaker
> __ Oct 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20191022_150710
> 
> 
> 
> __ Purposemaker
> __ Oct 22, 2019



Looks amazing! What kind of drum kit is that?

I should get one, and my five-year-old says he wants one, so I think that's my green light to go for it...


----------



## Purposemaker

It'a Roland TD15 drum kit with Roland cymbals and Karrace pads


----------



## @zwen

Ran Crusher 8 and Kemper rack unit through a Mackie monitor.


----------



## @zwen

Ibanez RG9 through a Krank Nineteen80 halfstack.


----------



## @zwen

Strictly 7 Cobra custom build into an Axe FX Ultra running through an Atomic tube powered monitor.


----------



## SloeGin

@zwen said:


> View attachment 73880
> Ran Crusher 8 and Kemper rack unit through a Mackie monitor.


What Mackie monitor is it?
How do you like it?
Thanks!


----------



## protest




----------



## @zwen

SloeGin said:


> What Mackie monitor is it?
> How do you like it?
> Thanks!



SRM500 I believe.


----------



## @zwen




----------



## narad

@zwen said:


> View attachment 74010



You live in the future.


----------



## stevexc




----------



## AlvaroHetf




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

That white single cut


----------



## Boofchuck

I downsized.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Finally took time to put it all together.


----------



## Walter W.




----------



## mfarrah3045

Boofchuck said:


> View attachment 74520
> I downsized.


Do you run the EVH into the Mesa CabClone?


----------



## Boofchuck

mfarrah3045 said:


> Do you run the EVH into the Mesa CabClone?


I used to run it out of the CabClone's line out and into impulse responses for silent recording/practice. Now I just use modeling plug-ins, or the EVH's preamp out into my interface. I put the CabClone away a few days ago, but it's a handy little box.


----------



## Mourguitars

Had this head about 5 weeks now , take pedals well but had a mid spike with V30's i couldn't dial out with the EL34's . Had a empty cab that i rolled speakers in and settled with the WGS Invader/ET65 combo and has that great crunch and OD1 sound that i like and been digging it playing lately.

Mike


----------



## Trainwreck

protest said:


>


Nice rig. How does the Pittbull sound vs the KSR ? I have some pittbulls but I'm interested in a KSR but have never had a chance to play one. Kindly give us a comparison? Thank you in advance Sir.


----------



## protest

Trainwreck said:


> Nice rig. How does the Pittbull sound vs the KSR ? I have some pittbulls but I'm interested in a KSR but have never had a chance to play one. Kindly give us a comparison? Thank you in advance Sir.



The VHT is a bit bigger and has a little more top end, some of that is the GEQ though. It's a good amount drier but not a ton tighter. The tone on the Pittbull Red and Juno White are pretty similar. The KSR is more compressed and saturated and nicer feeling for anything outside of percussive stuff. Once you run a boost in front of them they start to get pretty close.

I like the Pittbull better for straight up metal and for less gainy but still aggressive stuff like Russian Circles out Intronaut type sounds. KSR clean is obviously way better and the gain channels are probably more versatile. You have a huge gain range on the VHT but the feel is pretty stiff. The Juno has the feel knob which let's you add sag so you can get the right kind if feel for more styles.


----------



## Trainwreck

protest said:


> The VHT is a bit bigger and has a little more top end, some of that is the GEQ though. It's a good amount drier but not a ton tighter. The tone on the Pittbull Red and Juno White are pretty similar. The KSR is more compressed and saturated and nicer feeling for anything outside of percussive stuff. Once you run a boost in front of them they start to get pretty close.
> 
> I like the Pittbull better for straight up metal and for less gainy but still aggressive stuff like Russian Circles out Intronaut type sounds. KSR clean is obviously way better and the gain channels are probably more versatile. You have a huge gain range on the VHT but the feel is pretty stiff. The Juno has the feel knob which let's you add sag so you can get the right kind if feel for more styles.


Awesome, thank you sir.


----------



## Boris_VTR

New addition Peavey 6505+


----------



## cardinal

Those are so awesome.


----------



## satchisgod




----------



## stevexc

Not the whole rig, but the pedalboard:






I am having so much fun with this board it's ridiculous. As you can tell, about 80% of it is homebrew pedals.

Chain:

Monoprice tuner > DIY Loop Switcher > DIY Sunn-T Preamp (GuitarPCB)

From the loop switcher I have two separate loops, one for clean and one for my many flavours of gain.

Clean chain is simple, just a DIY Pumpernickel compressor (Schalltechnik.04) into a Joyo Classic Chorus.

Distortion is a little more fun. DIY Nuclear Rodent (see below) > DIY Mastodon (GuitarPCB Woolly Mammoth-inspired) > Maxon OD9 > DIY BE-OD Clone (PedalPCB Thermionik Distortion).

The Nuclear Rodent is my take on the infamous Life Pedal with some tweaks. Rather than use a prebuilt PCB clone of the Life Pedal, I broke it down into its constituent parts (or similar): Octave into a modified Rat into a clean boost. All the PCBs are from GuitarPCB, I used their Emerald Ring (Green Ringer) for the octave, RATT Deluxe (Rat obvs) for the Rat, and Stage 3 boost (just a clean boost) for the, well, boost. Had some major issues along the way wiring all that up but got it working eventually. On top of all that the Rat has a clean blend, which makes it great for bass too. The damn thing sounds mean as hell. With just the Rat it's a solid distortion, but kicking in the boost and octave turns it into a drone machine. So much fun. I should mention I didn't set out to make a 1:1 clone of the Life Pedal but rather used it as an inspiration for my own creation. I've put together a single PCB for the whole thing so I can hopefully one day start pumping these out.

I should also mention that the Nuclear Rodent is very much a prototype, hence the travesty of an enclosure it's in. Any future builds of it would be in a 1590X or thereabouts.


----------



## SandyRavage

https://imgur.com/gallery/0mp8jTn



Current Home Rig.


----------



## GoldDragon

stevexc said:


> Not the whole rig, but the pedalboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this board it's ridiculous. As you can tell, about 80% of it is homebrew pedals.
> 
> Chain:
> 
> Monoprice tuner > DIY Loop Switcher > DIY Sunn-T Preamp (GuitarPCB)
> 
> From the loop switcher I have two separate loops, one for clean and one for my many flavours of gain.
> 
> Clean chain is simple, just a DIY Pumpernickel compressor (Schalltechnik.04) into a Joyo Classic Chorus.
> 
> Distortion is a little more fun. DIY Nuclear Rodent (see below) > DIY Mastodon (GuitarPCB Woolly Mammoth-inspired) > Maxon OD9 > DIY BE-OD Clone (PedalPCB Thermionik Distortion).
> 
> The Nuclear Rodent is my take on the infamous Life Pedal with some tweaks. Rather than use a prebuilt PCB clone of the Life Pedal, I broke it down into its constituent parts (or similar): Octave into a modified Rat into a clean boost. All the PCBs are from GuitarPCB, I used their Emerald Ring (Green Ringer) for the octave, RATT Deluxe (Rat obvs) for the Rat, and Stage 3 boost (just a clean boost) for the, well, boost. Had some major issues along the way wiring all that up but got it working eventually. On top of all that the Rat has a clean blend, which makes it great for bass too. The damn thing sounds mean as hell. With just the Rat it's a solid distortion, but kicking in the boost and octave turns it into a drone machine. So much fun. I should mention I didn't set out to make a 1:1 clone of the Life Pedal but rather used it as an inspiration for my own creation. I've put together a single PCB for the whole thing so I can hopefully one day start pumping these out.
> 
> I should also mention that the Nuclear Rodent is very much a prototype, hence the travesty of an enclosure it's in. Any future builds of it would be in a 1590X or thereabouts.



You put so much effort into building the pedals, but couldn't be fussed to measure and drill the holes in the right places.

It is messing with my OCD. If a person would build pedals that way, what else might he be capable of?


----------



## stevexc

GoldDragon said:


> You put so much effort into building the pedals, but couldn't be fussed to measure and drill the holes in the right places.
> 
> It is messing with my OCD. If a person would build pedals that way, what else might he be capable of?


I could give you excuses for days, but the long and short of it is I just don't put as much care into the enclosures as I should. Definitely something I'm on working on, though.


----------



## ricky bobby

Spent some time reorganizing today.

Living Room Rig: For all them ambient textures



Basement Rig: For glory



I know. I need a proper pedal board.


----------



## Backsnack

ricky bobby said:


> Spent some time reorganizing today.
> 
> Living Room Rig: For all them ambient textures
> View attachment 76979
> 
> 
> Basement Rig: For glory
> View attachment 76980
> 
> 
> I know. I need a proper pedal board.


I long for the day when I could have two separate rigs depending on my mood.


----------



## Spicypickles

I long for the day when I have room to set up a rig. Currently have to haul all my shit out of a closet and put it back when done. Kills the spontaneous urges to jam.


----------



## odibrom

Spicypickles said:


> I long for the day when I have room to set up a rig. Currently have to haul all my shit out of a closet and put it back when done. Kills the spontaneous urges to jam.



I feel your pain, I've been there before... Have faith better times will come.


----------



## Spicypickles

odibrom said:


> I feel your pain, I've been there before... Have faith better times will come.



Indeed. Space costs a premium up north, once I get back to Texas I can get twice the house with half the money.


----------



## Soya

You just have to reassess your needs. I mean in this day and age, does anyone really NEED a dining room?


----------



## Spicypickles

I don’t even have that. Masturbating leaves bruises on my elbows from hitting walls.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Amps:
Mesa Mark IVA, RA100, DR Tremoverb
Splawn Competition, Fryette/VHT Pittbull 50cl, Framus Cobra
Peavey 5150II, Bugera Trirec
Cabs:
Mesa Traditional straight 4x12, Oversized straight 4x12, Oversized Rectifier 2x12
Pedals:
Korg Pitchblack tuner, Ibanez TS808DX, ISP Decimator, MXR Carbon Copy.

My 2020 rig. A little redundant if you ask me. 

Made a promise to myself, NO gear purchases this year. I'm one month and two weeks in.


----------



## cardinal

What must be my trifecta of amp. '76 Marshall 2204, '84 Mesa IIC+, and a '92 Rev C Recto. 

Just loving all Rectos right now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> What must be my trifecta of amp. '76 Marshall 2204, '84 Mesa IIC+, and a '92 Rev C Recto.
> 
> Just loving all Rectos right now.


oooh rev C. I bet that sounds gnarly as fuck in stereo with the IIC+.


----------



## cardinal

cardinal said:


> What must be my trifecta of amp. '76 Marshall 2204, '84 Mesa IIC+, and a '92 Rev C Recto.
> 
> Just loving all Rectos right now.



And since these days, I'm often kicked out of where the big amps are, I have an actual bedroom amp again...


----------



## c7spheres

^ 
I like that you think of a Recto being a bedroom amp! : )


----------



## cardinal

c7spheres said:


> ^
> I like that you think of a Recto being a bedroom amp! : )



Well, the cab is little!


----------



## Boofchuck

satchisgod said:


> View attachment 75912
> View attachment 75913



How do you like that HB cab? I want to sell my Valveking 412 and I'm debating if I should replace it with that HB 212 or the EVH 5150 el34 212 (for twice the price).


----------



## Eldprov

My home/studio rig: Mesa Boogie JP2C/Mesa Boogie Rectifier 2x12



And my rehearsal room rig: ENGL Powerball Mk1/ENGL Standard 4x12


----------



## feraledge

Dual head rig, it is glorious.


----------



## maliciousteve

My Rig has changed over the past year or so. Got rid of the Helix LT and bought a Mesa Mark IV combo and last month bought an Orange 2 x 12 closed back cab. I'm loving this amp more now.


https://flic.kr/p/2iHzQmd


How would I be able to upload a picture on the board without you guys having to click on a link? Used to be able to do it with photobucket but that's no unusable


----------



## DECADENCE

My most recent arrival: VHT Deliverance 120 and a Julius Music Box reactive loadbox w/DI out (not pictured) for direct recording.


----------



## Trainwreck

DECADENCE said:


> My most recent arrival: VHT Deliverance 120 and a Julius Music Box reactive loadbox w/DI out (not pictured) for direct recording.


Sweet rig. Any idea how the Deliverance compares to the Pittbulls ? I've got three Pittbulls and a 2/90/2 power amp. I love everything Fryette but I've never had the chance to play through a Deliverance or the Sig X. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Thaeon

Here's mine. It's more organized than this now, and I added a volume pedal.


----------



## DECADENCE

Trainwreck said:


> Sweet rig. Any idea how the Deliverance compares to the Pittbulls ? I've got three Pittbulls and a 2/90/2 power amp. I love everything Fryette but I've never had the chance to play through a Deliverance or the Sig X. Thank you in advance.


Sadly, I haven't played anything else from Steven Fryette, so I have no frame of reference to provide you (sorry for the disappointment...). However, my experience with it so far is that it's an amazing amp overall. The two gain knobs gives the amp lots of versatility when it comes to tailoring the amps voicing (similar to the Randall Satan), allowing me to dial it in for a tighter rhythm sound with lower gain. The one drawback is that the Deliverance is naturally pretty low-end heavy (even with the bass and depth dialed back), however it's nothing a drive pedal can't fix.


----------



## Solodini

Trainwreck said:


> Sweet rig. Any idea how the Deliverance compares to the Pittbulls ? I've got three Pittbulls and a 2/90/2 power amp. I love everything Fryette but I've never had the chance to play through a Deliverance or the Sig X. Thank you in advance.



Can I ask what you do with 3 Pitbulls? I didn't think you could breed amps.


----------



## Trainwreck

Solodini said:


> Can I ask what you do with 3 Pitbulls? I didn't think you could breed amps.


Lol. I've been trying to breed them for years. The soft music, candles and aroma therapy isn't working. I'm gonna try some little blue pills through the effects loop next and see how that goes.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

This is the current iteration of my setup, it’s been like this for a while now, think I’ve found a good mix. Sounds good to my ear pussy anyway.


----------



## NotDonVito

I think it’s fair to say, I have the most brutal setup here.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Quarantine rig that serves my whacked sleep pattern. 4am practice rig that lets me pretend like Angus anywhere in the house without waking a single soul.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

MASS DEFECT said:


> Quarantine rig that serves my whacked sleep pattern. 4am practice rig that lets me pretend like Angus anywhere in the house without waking a single soul.
> 
> View attachment 80272



What do you make of those Boss headphone thingy’s?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> What do you make of those Boss headphone thingy’s?


Gyro is gimmicky at best. I dont use it since it makes me dizzy. But this Katana is damn good sounding. Really convenient practice rig that you can just take and plug anywhere. The clean and medium gain sounds are top notch. High gain is kinda old school sounding like Marshall or Soldano tones, but you can probably get some modern tones by playing with the boosts and the EQ. 

Wouldnt recommend buying bnew. Find a demo deal or a barely used one and save some cash.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

MASS DEFECT said:


> Gyro is gimmicky at best. I dont use it since it makes me dizzy. But this Katana is damn good sounding. Really convenient practice rig that you can just take and plug anywhere. The clean and medium gain sounds are top notch. High gain is kinda old school sounding like Marshall or Soldano tones, but you can probably get some modern tones by playing with the boosts and the EQ.
> 
> Wouldnt recommend buying bnew. Find a demo deal or a barely used one and save some cash.



Thanks for the honest review. I’ve been thinking of getting a set to use like you are, I sleep odd hours and at 03:00 I can’t be bothered to switch all my gear on just to plug headphones in anyway. Might be cool to stand in the back yard at 03:00 and play my little heart out.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Thanks for the honest review. I’ve been thinking of getting a set to use like you are, I sleep odd hours and at 03:00 I can’t be bothered to switch all my gear on just to plug headphones in anyway. Might be cool to stand in the back yard at 03:00 and play my little heart out.



That's exactly the purpose Im using it for. It does inspire more creativity because you can just pick it up and plug and play anywhere. 

I figured id just return it if i didnt like the sound. But it sure delivers on that space ambience Boss mentioned. It can sound at par with the best IR modeling in desktops, with the added benefit of setting how huge your virtual space is and having a studio and stage setting. 

And it does sound awesome when paired with jam tracks.


----------



## littlebadboy

Well... wife moved my stuff around down in our rec/studio room. Of course I was mad at first! Big no no for touching man stuff! But turned out okay anyway with all the new wall decors and all.

So, this is it!


----------



## c7spheres

littlebadboy said:


> Well... wife moved my stuff around down in our rec/studio room. Of course I was mad at first! Big no no for touching man stuff! But turned out okay anyway with all the new wall decors and all.
> 
> So, this is it!



Next gear purchase = deadbolt


----------



## George Dubois

i got these today , ESP E-II SVII, from Japan. Really happy. . Now, i'm expecting that 7 string one !


----------



## Bentaycanada




----------



## sonofabias




----------



## Lax

Compact mode, going back to work sound, bandless













Compact mode



__ Lax
__ May 7, 2020


















Pedalboard spring 2020



__ Lax
__ May 7, 2020


----------



## StevenC

Nearly complete


----------



## Trainwreck

StevenC said:


> Nearly complete


Marshall, Diezel, Boogie Mark series and an ADA. Seems like you have all the bases covered. Great rig !!!


----------



## George Dubois

BOUGHT AN NEW AMP AND A 7 STRING...GO P!, KORN and THE BEST OLDER 7 STUFF! CHIMAIRA on my six strings ones 

Ibanez LACS RG RECONE III











AMP: BOGNER ImI


----------



## nikt

Mike Mulholland! Beast LACS!


----------



## George Dubois

nikt said:


> Mike Mulholland! Beast LACS!




Sorry for the off topic, but i think this is going to be one of the first things i'm going to with my new amp and 7 strings ImI.


----------



## George Dubois

GOT BACK MY OLD RG7621 ! it's a japanese '97 one. an old friend had it, i made him an effort and it's mine again. I'm going to change those pickups for a set of dimarzios paf pro. 

My next gear add will be this (because i think that most than 10 guitars, a couple of racks, 3 head amps , a couple of combos, lots of pedals, are more than enough xD).

THIS ONE IS JUST TO REMEMBER MY FIRST TIMES ON STAGE (AND IF I CAN A I WILL GET AN SQUIER STRAT), BUT FIRST THIS GREAT MACHINE!

*ZOOM 505*


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My Beta Lead died its last and final death. RIP. I bought it as a 410 combo unit, the cabinet was a little wobbly and needed some reinforcement, but the original speakers are still doing just fine. I closed off the amp port (but not permanently, would absolutely buy another Beta to put in if I found a good deal) and it made a very handsome addition to the X100b stack:






Sadly I can only wire the 410 to 4 or 16 ohms and my 412 is 8, so they don't get used in this configuration much, I mostly run the 410 with an old Peavey PA120:






The cleans are comparable to the X100b, but delays and reverbs don't have nearly as much articulation. Dooms like fukk and has a really nasty grind to it when you get it ripping.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Traded for this ENGL Fireball 60, last week.


----------



## GustavoGP

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> View attachment 79217
> 
> 
> This is the current iteration of my setup, it’s been like this for a while now, think I’ve found a good mix. Sounds good to my ear pussy anyway.


Whats the model of the guitar?


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

GustavoGP said:


> Whats the model of the guitar?



it an Epiphone Les Paul custom, Matt Heafy signature. Not sure of the year


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Michael said:


> More picage:


Woah!!! The old-school M/B 50/50!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

The latest update (exchanging a modded DS-1 for a TO800).


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

(Previous version pedalboard and rack - out Behringer Virtualizer; in Lexicon MX-300.)


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Thaeon

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TtAo7oXVgth1z3Cz8


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> The Pillar of Pain™ grows larger for a moment


updated version


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> updated version




Damn. What Peters is that? I love my Diezel and want a VH4 too, but I’ve always had my eye on Peters.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thaeon said:


> Damn. What Peters is that? I love my Diezel and want a VH4 too, but I’ve always had my eye on Peters.


An FSM/Halo. It's a killer amp. Probably my favorite amp besides the Revv. Both of them have super unique voicings and can cover huge swaths of tones.


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> An FSM/Halo. It's a killer amp. Probably my favorite amp besides the Revv. Both of them have super unique voicings and can cover huge swaths of tones.



Is he doing MIDI yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thaeon said:


> Is he doing MIDI yet?


no idea, you could shoot him an email and find out.


----------



## Vegetta

Double Dirty B Hinds. Ignore the shitty Spider I haven't even turned it on in a couple of years and dont know why i even have it in there. I could put it in the garage with this...










I have an HX stomp coming so my board will be changing a bit. I *think* I can fit it and a 2 button switch on there...


----------



## c7spheres

Vegetta said:


> Double Dirty B Hinds. Ignore the shitty Spider I haven't even turned it on in a couple of years and dont know why i even have it in there. I could put it in the garage with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an HX stomp coming so my board will be changing a bit. I *think* I can fit it and a 2 button switch on there...


Awesome!


----------



## Trainwreck

Picked this bad boy up the other day. You don't see these much. Sounds a lot like my SLO but on steroids.


----------



## Bentaycanada

The latest rig!


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Trainwreck said:


> Picked this bad boy up the other day. You don't see these much. Sounds a lot like my SLO but on steroids.



Any chance we could get some clips of that bad boy? This is the first I've seen


----------



## Trainwreck

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Any chance we could get some clips of that bad boy? This is the first I've seen


Let me see what I can do. I'm not very computer savvy but I'll see if some of my friends are.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Trainwreck said:


> Picked this bad boy up the other day. You don't see these much. Sounds a lot like my SLO but on steroids.



Super curious to see how this sounds too! And is that a Marshall VS100 to the right on the yellow cab?


----------



## narad

Used to have my amps under a ledge in my apartment, but I've hurt my back trying to move the amps out to where I can set it on o cab. Decided to flip to the open wall. A whole day of shelving deconstruction/reworking later:


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Used to have my amps under a ledge in my apartment, but I've hurt my back trying to move the amps out to where I can set it on o cab. Decided to flip to the open wall. A whole day of shelving deconstruction/reworking later:


Seems like all you're missing is a Redstuff and a Butterslax


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Seems like all you're missing is a Redstuff and a Butterslax



A matchless HC30... a 1974 Orange OR120 ...a Jubilee 2553 ...a Metropoulos Super-Plex ...a Friedman deluxe ...a ...


----------



## Trainwreck

ExplorerMike said:


> Super curious to see how this sounds too! And is that a Marshall VS100 to the right on the yellow cab?


Yeah its an 8200 head. The light makes the head underneath it look yellow but its a neon green Ampeg VH140. 

I'm in the process of making a demo of the Vader. Should be up soon.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

narad said:


> Used to have my amps under a ledge in my apartment, but I've hurt my back trying to move the amps out to where I can set it on o cab. Decided to flip to the open wall. A whole day of shelving deconstruction/reworking later:



This is awesome, but the first thing I think of any time I see a pic like this is how stressful it will be for you if you have to move out.


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> This is awesome, but the first thing I think of any time I see a pic like this is how stressful it will be for you if you have to move out.



I'll probably commit for another year until I halve the number of amps. But more than that I'm a bit worried that almost all leases in Tokyo, including mine, say "no musical instruments" lol


----------



## soul_lip_mike

In the back is a shitty Ibanez 5 string bass and a beat to shit Gibson LP Studio that I have owned since 1999.


----------



## Ribboz

narad said:


>


That's a wicked awesome setup. How does the SLO sound through the bogner cab?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

narad said:


> I'll probably commit for another year until I halve the number of amps. But more than that I'm a bit worried that almost all leases in Tokyo, including mine, say "no musical instruments" lol


Do you have a shortlist of amps that you will most likely keep?


----------



## narad

Ribboz said:


> That's a wicked awesome setup. How does the SLO sound through the bogner cab?



Actually haven't tried that -- the Bogner and the Diezel cab are both V30, with the Bogner sounding a bit fuller, so probably pretty good -- I like it through the Diezel.



MASS DEFECT said:


> Do you have a shortlist of amps that you will most likely keep?



Not really. I'm really bad at this -- they all offer something. At the same time, I feel like I could get rid of any of them and not feel too bad, except the Glaswerks -- that's just such a beautiful sound and a really inspiring amplifier to play through. 

It's also a numbers game -- if I could only have one amplifier, it'd probably be the XTC 20th. But if I could only have 4 amps, I'd probably go Glaswerks / Matchless HC30 / Elmwood 3100 or Wizard / Ultra-lead or Uberschall.


----------



## Nicki

narad said:


> Used to have my amps under a ledge in my apartment, but I've hurt my back trying to move the amps out to where I can set it on o cab. Decided to flip to the open wall. A whole day of shelving deconstruction/reworking later:


So this is what my wife means by "Too many amps".


----------



## cardinal

I used an SLO through an older Bogner slant with V30s and IMHO it was the best that amp ever sounded.


----------



## Korneo

narad said:


> Used to have my amps under a ledge in my apartment, but I've hurt my back trying to move the amps out to where I can set it on o cab. Decided to flip to the open wall. A whole day of shelving deconstruction/reworking later:


It seems that every one have this Mesa with the chrome plate and black front... And I can't find one for years !!!
It upset me so much...


----------



## narad

Korneo said:


> It seems that every one have this Mesa with the chrome plate and black front... And I can't find one for years !!!
> It upset me so much...



It is a bit harder to get. On the Reverb.com market people usually try to ask too much for them, but there are plenty out there. I really wish they would just reissue it for the new multi-watt rectos, since it's hard to find one in good condition (even the top of my chassis has some rust spots I want to get polished off).


----------



## buriedoutback

Bentaycanada said:


> The latest rig!
> 
> View attachment 82570


I considered doing this a while back with my HD500 and a .44 mag pedal. \m/ \m/


----------



## Werecow

narad said:


> Used to have my amps under a ledge in my apartment, but I've hurt my back trying to move the amps out to where I can set it on o cab. Decided to flip to the open wall. A whole day of shelving deconstruction/reworking later:



Nice. Have you got a make & model of those shelves with your heads on? I really need something like that, and now with Covid around everything is just online for me.


----------



## narad

Werecow said:


> Nice. Have you got a make & model of those shelves with your heads on? I really need something like that, and now with Covid around everything is just online for me.



Muji unit shelf. Not widely available but there's actually a Muji in the UK so you may be in luck.


----------



## Werecow

narad said:


> Muji unit shelf. Not widely available but there's actually a Muji in the UK so you may be in luck.



Cheers


----------



## dongh1217

More gain added lol


----------



## odibrom

dongh1217 said:


> More gain added lol



I think you're missing some cabs, that 212 is not enough...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally added the randall to the Pillar of Pain.


----------



## Emperoff

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally added the randall to the Pillar of Pain.
> View attachment 83894



Pain is what I feel imagining that tower falling


----------



## c7spheres

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally added the randall to the Pillar of Pain.


 
I'm not even that OCD really but you really must stack them from largest to smallest and make a pyramid.


----------



## Emperoff

c7spheres said:


> I'm not even that OCD really but you really must stack them from largest to smallest and make a pyramid.



This. And add a lunchbox one at the top 

Seeing that huge tower of doom is encouraging my GAS for doing the same thing with rack preamps. I know they would lack their own power section, but size would be... 5 times less? Getting my second preamp (Triaxis) soon. ENGL and Peavey will follow. Damn GAS...


----------



## cardinal

Sold my SVT and wish I hadn't, so I ended up with a different model. 





Wish someone made an SVT or clone that didn't have kinda terrible build quality, but I'm not a huge fan of any of them, vintage or modern. But they just sound so good, I'll just hope it doesn't need repairs or will just have to get another if this one completely konks out.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Vyn

Pressed for space at the moment, nearly have everything wired in.


----------



## Leviathus

^the PS3 is obviously the cornerstone of your setup.


----------



## Vyn

Leviathus said:


> ^the PS3 is obviously the cornerstone of your setup.



It's integral to the whole thing working haha  Last good gaming console made.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Trainwreck said:


>



The green crackle Assassin (or is it a Gunslinger?) looks really nice. Haven't seen to many bolt-ons with matching headstock. What year is it from?


----------



## r33per

Delighted with this setup.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally added the randall to the Pillar of Pain.
> View attachment 83894


"Ah so you collect amps? awesome. What do you have?"

"yes"


----------



## ExplorerMike

Picked up a Blackstar HT Club 50 MKii Head a few days ago. So far I’m really liking it. Cleans are awesome compared my Marshall and the overdrive is plenty for what I need it for. Gives me a nice set of different tones than the Marshall does. Not sure why a lot of people get bent out of shape about Blackstar. Everything I’ve played from them has been great, but I know amps are a very subjective thing for us all haha.


----------



## maliciousteve

Just bought a Triple Rectifier. Here it is with my Number 1. Sorry for the insanely huge picture


----------



## swollseyba




----------



## Choop

swollseyba said:


> View attachment 86162



Holy balls... :O


----------



## swollseyba




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just grabbed this cause it was super mint and super cheap


----------



## odibrom

Rock the hell out of it!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

So... I chose a Stealth over a Playstation 5.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

MASS DEFECT said:


> So... I chose a Stealth over a Playstation 5.
> 
> View attachment 86705



Good choice!!


----------



## DielonKilo




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Behold the Pillars of Pain*™*


----------



## DielonKilo

KnightBrolaire said:


> Behold the Pillars of Pain*™*
> View attachment 86877



How are those Peters amps? I have been interested in playing one since I've seen one up on Reverb claiming its in VHT/fryette area for tone


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DielonKilo said:


> How are those Peters amps? I have been interested in playing one since I've seen one up on Reverb claiming its in VHT/fryette area for tone


I love them.
The FSM/Halo (grey tolex) is more in line with a 5150, but with really great cleans and the gain channel gets significantly tighter than a 5150 I want it to. Still has the 5150 throatiness and big low end for its base, but also is capable of a huge variety of tones. It's been one of my favorite amps since I got it.

The Bodyhammer is muuch clearer and tighter/drier than the FSM, though it can still compress and saturate a fair amount if you want it to. Closest amp I can compare it to is an earlier Mesa Mark III. Pittbulls have some of that same "immediateness" but personally I hated the Pittbull UL I had (bloated low end and just way too dry, it felt like it was fighting me for every note).I like this amp a lot more than the Pittbull tbh. It does the super tight quickstop stuff without feeling like it's fighting me.


I did a big amp comparison video of all of my amps (except the XXX) if you want to get a basic idea of how they sound. It's over in the MI audio thread and my "guess that amp again" thread


----------



## DielonKilo

Updated photo with recently purchased Krank Rev 1+


----------



## DielonKilo

KnightBrolaire said:


> I love them.
> The FSM/Halo (grey tolex) is more in line with a 5150, but with really great cleans and the gain channel gets significantly tighter than a 5150 I want it to. Still has the 5150 throatiness and big low end for its base, but also is capable of a huge variety of tones. It's been one of my favorite amps since I got it.
> 
> The Bodyhammer is muuch clearer and tighter/drier than the FSM, though it can still compress and saturate a fair amount if you want it to. Closest amp I can compare it to is an earlier Mesa Mark III. Pittbulls have some of that same "immediateness" but personally I hated the Pittbull UL I had (bloated low end and just way too dry, it felt like it was fighting me for every note).I like this amp a lot more than the Pittbull tbh. It does the super tight quickstop stuff without feeling like it's fighting me.
> 
> 
> I did a big amp comparison video of all of my amps (except the XXX) if you want to get a basic idea of how they sound. It's over in the MI audio thread and my "guess that amp again" thread



Very very cool. ive never tried an UL but the vht dryness is a love or hate thing. I love it. Would love to try a Peters Bodyhammer or FSM someday.


----------



## DielonKilo

@KnightBrolaire 
Peters Amplification 2012 Professional Series Dual Channel Gryphon/Halo Like Diezel, Bogner, Friedman, Fryette https://reverb.com/item/36398010-pe...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=36398010

Is this a good deal?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DielonKilo said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> Peters Amplification 2012 Professional Series Dual Channel Gryphon/Halo Like Diezel, Bogner, Friedman, Fryette https://reverb.com/item/36398010-pe...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=36398010
> 
> Is this a good deal?


Ehh it's a decent price. I've seen similar ones floating around for as low as 1200 at times. 
The gryphon is more of a hot rodded marshall channel rather than a higher gain monster like the FSM or Bodyhammer. Peters has all the info about past models on his website. FSMs, Bodyhammers and most of his higher gain stuff doesn't pop up often.


----------



## broangiel

I went the gluttonous route when my name was called for the Axe III Mk 2, and added an FC12 and two EV2s to the order. The Axe sits atop two Mesa 1x12 Widebody cabs--one with a V30 and the other with a C90. Seymour Duncan PowerStage 200 goes to both cabs. I use Blue Mix-Fi headphones for silent playing.


----------



## sleewell

yesterday was loud and super fun


----------



## dongh1217




----------



## Randy




----------



## odibrom

dongh1217 said:


> View attachment 87028



You sir, you need more cabs...


----------



## Boris_VTR




----------



## StevenC

CAE 3+SE is making a temporary home here.

If it becomes permanent, I'll need a more silver power amp.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> View attachment 87343
> 
> CAE 3+SE is making a temporary home here.
> 
> If it becomes permanent, I'll need a more silver power amp.



You're obliged to post some tones of that monstrous rack with example of FX and drive settings from the CAE, the ADA and the Marshalls, and please, don't forget to post the signal chain... DO IT, no excuses.


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> You're obliged to post some tones of that monstrous rack with example of FX and drive settings from the CAE, the ADA and the Marshalls, and please, don't forget to post the signal chain... DO IT, no excuses.


Ugh, maybe...

I'm mostly borrowing everything from friends except the H9000. JMP-1 is incredibly uninspiring in my opinion. It can get some decent _Marshall_ drive sounds, but nothing I really use. The 9200 is fine as a power amp, not my favourite thing I've ever played through, but would like to get some other options to try like a 2:90 or 2150/2100.

To my ears, the CAE gets very good Mesa sounds from thick Recto-y goodness, to tight Mark tones. It's the closest I've gotten to the holy grail I&W Live in Tokyo sound. Channel 1 sucks beyond anything else I've ever used though. Absolutely unusable as a clean, gain needs to be set in that 1 or 2 degrees between 0 and 1 that doesn't distort but still makes a sound. I don't know if it's broken or something, but it took a lot of effort with some pedals up front to make it work. Just a bright spikey mess. Don't use the bright switch ever on channel 1.

Haven't tried the ADA yet because it needs a fuse and I'm lazy.


----------



## odibrom

@StevenC fair enough, lol, you know I was kidding, right?


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> @StevenC fair enough, lol, you know I was kidding, right?


Haha, I'm getting to point in my mountain of gear that I probably owe it to the culture to learn to play and make some demos.


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m not even that aged, but I have no idea where to even start to do stuff like with demo’s or anything of that capacity.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Haha, I'm getting to point in my mountain of gear that I probably owe it to the culture to learn to play and make some demos.



Just get some DIs and run it though things. No one wants to hear your Cynic riffs.

Seriously though, why don't demo guys use a bunch of DIs? Remove the dynamics of one particular performance from the comparison.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Just get some DIs and run it though things. No one wants to hear your Cynic riffs.
> 
> Seriously though, why don't demo guys use a bunch of DIs? Remove the dynamics of one particular performance from the comparison.


I'm always amazed by how few people just use a loop pedal at the front and through whatever they're comparing.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> Just get some DIs and run it though things. No one wants to hear your Cynic riffs.
> 
> Seriously though, why don't demo guys use a bunch of DIs? Remove the dynamics of one particular performance from the comparison.



TBH, I think that to be a bit of a turn off, for me at least. You'll see a video or two and that's fine, I guess, but then at the end of the 4th or 5th you'll start thinking "where have I heard this before?" and it all becomes kind of mental and psychic tone perception and... I kind of loose it there... but if someone likes and thinks it's functional, I guess it's ok... ?


----------



## Boofchuck

narad said:


> Just get some DIs and run it though things. No one wants to hear your Cynic riffs.
> 
> Seriously though, why don't demo guys use a bunch of DIs? Remove the dynamics of one particular performance from the comparison.


Pretty sure @Guitarjon does this on his sonic drive studio YouTube channel. It's honestly the most scientific comparisons of gear I've seen.


----------



## narad

Boofchuck said:


> Pretty sure @Guitarjon does this on his sonic drive studio YouTube channel. It's honestly the most scientific comparisons of gear I've seen.



Yea but all the amps are tiny.


----------



## Boofchuck

narad said:


> Yea but all the amps are tiny.


He knows how to use them.


----------



## odibrom

Boofchuck said:


> Pretty sure @Guitarjon does this on his sonic drive studio YouTube channel. It's honestly the most scientific comparisons of gear I've seen.



I thought as much. Although his videos are cool and well produced, music is not ONLY science and I like to hear some emotion on the play. When one uses DIs, there is no emotion on the gear that is receiving it, or, in other words, the emotion is not directly related to it, which is a turn of imo. When I turn up to a gear review and I keep hearing the same riffs and licks all over again, I think the gear being reviewed is not being played, is being used, which is quite different in my perspective. When playing, one reacts to the sound in a way that is unique and that is what made many of the great albums great. Having the exact same preset lick or riff and play it endlessly through different amps (for instance) at different time instances gets boring, it's always the same accents, the same expression and that doesn't show everything about the amps (for instance).

I do, however, respect and understand the context and the why of that choice and point of view. In terms of productivity, is WAY faster since everything is already mixed up (audio, video and their sync that is), where one just has to replace one audio file that is created by runing a DI/reamping. I mean, if it sounds good, go ahead, who really cares, but to me, there's something that is left behind that maybe shouldn't, and that is the _magic_ (yah, a terrific un-scientific term) of really play the gear and reacting to it, it's a human thing if you will.


----------



## Guitarjon

narad said:


> Yea but all the amps are tiny.



I have a bunch of small amps indeed, they are awesome! I also have 1 120w head, 3 100w heads, 1 60w head, 4 50w heads, 35w heads, 30w heads etc. None of those are tiny tbh


----------



## Guitarjon

odibrom said:


> I thought as much. Although his videos are cool and well produced, music is not ONLY science and I like to hear some emotion on the play. When one uses DIs, there is no emotion on the gear that is receiving it, or, in other words, the emotion is not directly related to it, which is a turn of imo. When I turn up to a gear review and I keep hearing the same riffs and licks all over again, I think the gear being reviewed is not being played, is being used, which is quite different in my perspective. When playing, one reacts to the sound in a way that is unique and that is what made many of the great albums great. Having the exact same preset lick or riff and play it endlessly through different amps (for instance) at different time instances gets boring, it's always the same accents, the same expression and that doesn't show everything about the amps (for instance).
> 
> I do, however, respect and understand the context and the why of that choice and point of view. In terms of productivity, is WAY faster since everything is already mixed up (audio, video and their sync that is), where one just has to replace one audio file that is created by runing a DI/reamping. I mean, if it sounds good, go ahead, who really cares, but to me, there's something that is left behind that maybe shouldn't, and that is the _magic_ (yah, a terrific un-scientific term) of really play the gear and reacting to it, it's a human thing if you will.



I will say this: my channel absolutely isn't just about 'science'. My channel currently is my only creative outlet. I write a lot of music and all that music is written specifically for my videos. I don't write or record music that doesn't feel inspired to me personally. Through my eyes, there is a LOT of emotion involved in the music I make. Not everybody has to like or enjoy my music, but it definitely comes from the heart  Sure, I reamp stuff here and there but seriously, take this from the guy who creates the vids you're talking about: the message that I want to convey musically almost always stays a 100% intact. Now, I have this crazy comparison coming up soon that is 6.5 hours long and with 33 amps, and yeah, I wrote 1 song that I reamped through each amp. I do not have enough willpower and time in my life to record that song 33 times over. That's just not going to happen and I don't think anybody ever will lol. So, I guess for you that's a 'catch' to my content, and that's totally ok! But I just don't agree with everything you said. Peace!


----------



## odibrom

@Guitarjon all cool bro, didn't mean to diminish your work, don't get me wrong, as I said before, I respect and understand your point of view. I also didn't say you were doing "scientific" comparisons of amps, it was a reply to @Boofchuck arguments, that was all. I like your writing and your music, and again, I understand your perspective. It's just that, after a few takes of the same riff/lick/music expression with a different reamp, it all becomes to sound the same, TO ME, that is... it's how I'm wired inside. I'd rather listen to individual takes of each piece of gear with improvised riff/licks over the same backing track than to listen to 33 takes of the same riff over and over again, but again, that's me, someone who have never put up a video of gear demo and probably never will, at least in the near future. Power and thumbs up for those who do, so please, keep them coming and do your thing, don't mind my opinion... On a side note, isn't it time for you to round up all those songs and put up an album?


----------



## Guitarjon

odibrom said:


> @Guitarjon all cool bro, didn't mean to diminish your work, don't get me wrong, as I said before, I respect and understand your point of view. I also didn't say you were doing "scientific" comparisons of amps, it was a reply to @Boofchuck arguments, that was all. I like your writing and your music, and again, I understand your perspective. It's just that, after a few takes of the same riff/lick/music expression with a different reamp, it all becomes to sound the same, TO ME, that is... it's how I'm wired inside. I'd rather listen to individual takes of each piece of gear with improvised riff/licks over the same backing track than to listen to 33 takes of the same riff over and over again, but again, that's me, someone who have never put up a video of gear demo and probably never will, at least in the near future. Power and thumbs up for those who do, so please, keep them coming and do your thing, don't mind my opinion... On a side note, isn't it time for you to round up all those songs and put up an album?



No worries, I didn't take offence at all. I know that that's how some people think and that's fine. Just wanted to offer my perspective! I don't think I'll be releasing an album soon. For now I prefer just dropping everything on the channel. Who knows for the future though


----------



## Boofchuck

@odibrom I totally get what you're saying. The amp is just as much an instrument as the guitar itself. 

And to me art, science, and magic are the same.


----------



## odibrom

@Guitarjon I wasn't sure about how you felt of my words, so I felt the need to make them clear, I love your work as a trendy youtuber (yes you are) and as a musician, please keep us posted. Now, regarding this thread, how about a nice panorama of your gear/rig?

@Boofchuck cool, we're on the same page then. science without art is sterile, art without science is decorative. and magic happens when they balance together onto the final purpose...


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> Ugh, maybe...
> 
> I'm mostly borrowing everything from friends except the H9000. JMP-1 is incredibly uninspiring in my opinion. It can get some decent _Marshall_ drive sounds, but nothing I really use. The 9200 is fine as a power amp, not my favourite thing I've ever played through, but would like to get some other options to try like a 2:90 or 2150/2100.
> 
> To my ears, the CAE gets very good Mesa sounds from thick Recto-y goodness, to tight Mark tones. It's the closest I've gotten to the holy grail I&W Live in Tokyo sound. Channel 1 sucks beyond anything else I've ever used though. Absolutely unusable as a clean, gain needs to be set in that 1 or 2 degrees between 0 and 1 that doesn't distort but still makes a sound. I don't know if it's broken or something, but it took a lot of effort with some pedals up front to make it work. Just a bright spikey mess. Don't use the bright switch ever on channel 1.
> 
> Haven't tried the ADA yet because it needs a fuse and I'm lazy.


So scratch all that. CAE sounds entirely different today. The clean channel actually works with distorting now and the gainier channels sound way more Marshall-y and fizzy than before. I haven't got a clue what's happened so will experiment more tomorrow. I believe it's been sitting in customs for a while, and who knows how long it went unused by the previous owner.


----------



## LCW

The latest addition...


----------



## broangiel

LCW said:


> The latest addition...
> 
> View attachment 87422


Damn that's minty. I like the white piping.


----------



## LCW

broangiel said:


> Damn that's minty. I like the white piping.



For a 27 yr old amp, it was impressively clean!


----------



## Dyster

removed some pedal clutter on my livingroom rig


----------



## cardinal

LCW said:


> The latest addition...
> 
> View attachment 87422



OG Tremoverb! Should have a serial loop? Nice shape. Killer amp.


----------



## LCW

cardinal said:


> OG Tremoverb! Should have a serial loop? Nice shape. Killer amp.



Yes this one has a serial loop!


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## LCW

Uh oh...


----------



## VibTDog

Jackson JS32-7
Fryette 2902
Fractal Audio Axe FX II XL+
Mesa Vertical 2x12 with cream jute grill


----------



## Dookieshoes

POD HD 500
LTD Mh 1000
Ibanez rg2228
Schecter JL Fr
Dean Cadikill


----------



## Mantrasky

Current setup...........


----------



## narad

New addition to the metal stack:


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> New addition to the metal stack:


Looks like your stack is missing a $7000 reverb.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Looks like your stack is missing a $7000 reverb.



But it has reverb...


----------



## cardinal

Coliseum!


----------



## Grindspine

My current home studio setup; KRK monitors and Kurzweil K2000s on the left edge, Auralex LENRD Metro bass traps in the corners, B.C. Rich USA Warlock NT, Ibanez Prestige Axe Palace exclusive RGDR3127, Mesa/Boogie Mark 525 Tazmanian Blackwood, Earcandy Bailey 2x8 cabinet, Mesa/Boogie Triaxis, Simul 2:Ninety, TC Electronic G-major rack, Pedaltrain Classic board, Mesa Stowaway buffer, ISP Decimator II, Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe, Pro Tone Cor mid boost, Crybaby Q-zone, Rocktron MIDI Mate, Dunlop Volume X mini, VHT Valvulator, and a Mesa Rectifier 1x12 on the far right.


----------



## Jon Pearson

narad said:


> New addition to the metal stack:



Duuuuude sweet. Thats grail territory for me, haf an old SimulClass but never was able to find a Coliseum at mortal prices.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

narad said:


> New addition to the metal stack:



Goddamnit! Nice! Where did you find a grail in Japan?


----------



## narad

MASS DEFECT said:


> Goddamnit! Nice! Where did you find a grail in Japan?



Most of the stuff in Japan I pay more for, but I've got saved searches I can check without consciously even thinking about it at this point that sometimes bear fruit  In this case this shop didn't even realize they had a coliseum, and I bought it maybe 7 minutes after it went up? Lucky timing on my part.


----------



## LCW

Now they are level... lol


----------



## Bentaycanada

Loving the simplicity of this rig!

View media item 3613


----------



## Spicypickles

LCW said:


> Now they are level... lol
> 
> View attachment 88002


What are the differences other than the badges?


----------



## LCW

Spicypickles said:


> What are the differences other than the badges?



Different tubes in one and different speakers in the other (from stock). Otherwise only difference really is one has a series loop and the other the shitty parallel loop. I plan to mod it to be series.

Mesa was always changing things on the fly back then - but they both have a 9/93 build date (so same month - they didn’t put day like they do now) and are less than 100 apart in serial number.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Here's mine. Pretty basic compared to some of you maniacs, but it's what I have.




I love it, but I do need some shelves.


----------



## odibrom

Question is, are you happy with it?


----------



## HaMMerHeD

odibrom said:


> Question is, are you happy with it?



I am. It's great. It is precisely what I wanted. Even switched down to 1 Watt, it's way too loud for my room.


----------



## odibrom

HaMMerHeD said:


> I am. It's great. It is precisely what I wanted. Even switched down to 1 Watt, it's way too loud for my room.



That's what matters...


----------



## Zender

Finally have all three 500's on the board. So I could chuck all the non-dirt pedals. I do need a slightly larger board to accommodate 4-5 dirts in total. Also would like to have all the 500's in a single line. And maybe add an ES-8 so I can loop each dirt where I want it.

My current small home setup. Needs tweaking, and four cables. The amp is a rather (ha!) obscure transistor thing that is used as pedal platform. 2*10 speakers. Trying to downsize a bit. The other amp in the room (not in the picture) is my behemoth Mesa studio -> mesa fifty/fifty -> Zilla SFB 212. 

Oh, and don't be fooled by the clean and gentle appearance of that guitar. It will most definitely rip you a new one and is suitable to melt your face off.


----------



## MatrixClaw

HaMMerHeD said:


> Here's mine. Pretty basic compared to some of you maniacs, but it's what I have.
> 
> View attachment 88106
> 
> 
> I love it, but I do need some shelves.


How do you like that Peavey cab? I was looking at that and the 212C as a potential cab to "downsize" to, but my bias against Peavey cabs is keeping me at bay  For the price and specs, they seem really good for the cost...


----------



## HaMMerHeD

MatrixClaw said:


> How do you like that Peavey cab? I was looking at that and the 212C as a potential cab to "downsize" to, but my bias against Peavey cabs is keeping me at bay  For the price and specs, they seem really good for the cost...



I don't have buckets of experience with guitar cabs, but the 112-6 sounds good to me. Not boxy or over-scooped or mid-honky or anything. It has a Celestion Greenback (possibly/probably made in China, I have not opened the back to find out) so it is at least not filled with something dubious like Radio Shack overstock bankruptcy auction mystery speakers or something.


----------



## Brett Taylor

Here’s a couple of pics of my rig at times!!


----------



## odibrom

Brett Taylor said:


> Here’s a couple of pics of my rig at times!!



brutal!...


----------



## Brett Taylor

I Like your location, I want to go there


----------



## odibrom

It was an adaptation of a verse a local historical poet said about one of the capes here, namely Cabo da Roca... the most western cape in continental Europe... nice sunny land...


----------



## Brett Taylor

odibrom said:


> It was an adaptation of a verse a local historical poet said about one of the capes here, namely Cabo da Roca... the most western cape in continental Europe... nice sunny land...




Yes, I checked it out, looks nice!!


----------



## narad

Sold 5 amps, and then literally 9 hours of tearing down and rebuilding shelving, but...






Now things can be converted from studio amp wall to just normal furniture look:





Living room can kind of look like a living room again.


----------



## Werecow

narad said:


> Sold 5 amps, and then literally 9 hours of tearing down and rebuilding shelving, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now things can be converted from studio amp wall to just normal furniture look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living room can kind of look like a living room again.



All i see now is that you need a couple more amps 

That's a really nice space you have there


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> (...) Blábláblá...
> Living room can kind of look like a living room again.



You wish, keep dreaming...

... now on a more serious register, nice looking place you have there.


----------



## Hoss632

It's not much. But I'm still very much a beginner and on the learning journey. I will say though the pick ups have to go soon. Likely for an EMG hot 70's set. If not that then fishman classics.


----------



## død

This is what I’m working with currently, works pretty well. Want to swap out one of the V30s in the Zilla for a Creamback, and then eventually get another 2x12.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Today’s rig:


----------



## narad

steinmetzify said:


> Today’s rig:
> 
> View attachment 89200



Post some clips and convince me the dual dark is better than the dark terror ;-)


----------



## Steinmetzify

narad said:


> Post some clips and convince me the dual dark is better than the dark terror ;-)



Send you something tomorrow man


----------



## Mourguitars

Brett Taylor said:


> Here’s a couple of pics of my rig at times!!



Very sweet Brett !

Awesome...

Mike


----------



## cardinal

Picked up the Archon today. Had a few minutes with it so far. Seems a lot like a 5150 red channel.


----------



## Korneo

cardinal said:


> Picked up the Archon today. Had a few minutes with it so far. Seems a lot like a 5150 red channel.


I want one SOOOO bad for years !
I compare his sound on my FM3 and it really have the aggressivity of the OG 5150 but with the lows of some Rectifier but tighter.
The only "known" problem of this amp is you have to really crank the master to have the real sound of this amp :

"Fractal Audio recommends to crank the Master on the real amp:

_"You have to crank the MV on the real amp. The preamp is very "dry" so to get the juices flowing the power amp needs to be working hard. This also smooths out that funky midrange."

"I think part of the reason the real Archon needs to be cranked is because the power supply is too stiff. It's got six (!!!) big caps filtering the B+. That's too much filtering IMO unless you're playing at arena volumes. If I were to make a modification to the amp it would be a switch to disconnect four of those caps so the supply is more bouncy at moderate volumes. Maybe also a tube rectifier to add some more sponge."_


----------



## cardinal

Korneo said:


> I want one SOOOO bad for years !
> I compare his sound on my FM3 and it really have the aggressivity of the OG 5150 but with the lows of some Rectifier but tighter.
> The only "known" problem of this amp is you have to really crank the master to have the real sound of this amp :
> 
> "Fractal Audio recommends to crank the Master on the real amp:
> 
> _"You have to crank the MV on the real amp. The preamp is very "dry" so to get the juices flowing the power amp needs to be working hard. This also smooths out that funky midrange."
> 
> "I think part of the reason the real Archon needs to be cranked is because the power supply is too stiff. It's got six (!!!) big caps filtering the B+. That's too much filtering IMO unless you're playing at arena volumes. If I were to make a modification to the amp it would be a switch to disconnect four of those caps so the supply is more bouncy at moderate volumes. Maybe also a tube rectifier to add some more sponge."_



Im still figuring out how I fell about it. It's not as immediate and tight as a Mesa Mark, for example. Really seems like a more refined 5150. It doesn't at all have the Recto attitude IMHO. Seems good but not sure it's great.

Maybe it does just need to be loud but that's unfortunate.

And here are the caps that @Korneo mentions


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Im still figuring out how I fell about it. It's not as immediate and tight as a Mesa Mark, for example. Really seems like a more refined 5150. It doesn't at all have the Recto attitude IMHO. Seems good but not sure it's great.
> 
> Maybe it does just need to be loud but that's unfortunate.
> 
> And here are the caps that @Korneo mentions


 the bright switch is the key to making the archon sound gnarly ime.

But yeah, it sounds way better at higher volumes imo.


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> the bright switch is the key to making the archon sound gnarly ime.
> 
> But yeah, it sounds way better at higher volumes imo.



It seems kinda dark and boomy even with the bright switch up and the depth way back. There's basically no "fizz," which I imagine lots of folks like. 

The only 4x12 I have right now has G12-65s and those may be rounding off the top too much. I had the same experience with Rectifiers. They really sounded right with those stupid oversized behemoth 4x12 with V30s. But I'd rather not have multiple 4x12s again so this might not work out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> It seems kinda dark and boomy even with the bright switch up and the depth way back. There's basically no "fizz," which I imagine lots of folks like.
> 
> The only 4x12 I have right now has G12-65s and those may be rounding off the top too much. I had the same experience with Rectifiers. They really sounded right with those stupid oversized behemoth 4x12 with V30s. But I'd rather not have multiple 4x12s again so this might not work out.


what are your amp settings?

The archon isn't a dark/boomy amp ime, but I was running it through v30s and greenbacks.


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> what are your amp settings?
> 
> The archon isn't a dark/boomy amp ime, but I was running it through v30s and greenbacks.



Ive been twirling the knobs all around. Last time it was with the gain around 12, treble 1:00; mids around 12:00; bass around 11:00; presence at 12:00 and depth at 9:00.

I also am completely underwhelmed by the clean channel, which is surprising given how good everyone says it is. It's very plinky IMHO. I've now got the clean master all the way up, which did help some.

But there may be some serious user error happening here. Or I'm just so used to boosted JMPs that anything with actual low end sounds weird hahaha


----------



## cardinal

Definitely I think user error. I'd been trying to make it sound like a modded Marshall type thing. Had a few more minutes with it and instead leaned into making it sound more Recto-ish. Flatted out the mid range, let the bass rumble, and saturated the gain. 

lololol that's the stuff. Sounds great.


----------



## LCW

Running into the 4x12 today... glorious!


----------



## LCW

4x12 was lonely... gave it some company... NAD!


----------



## cardinal

Korneo said:


> I want one SOOOO bad for years !
> I compare his sound on my FM3 and it really have the aggressivity of the OG 5150 but with the lows of some Rectifier but tighter.
> The only "known" problem of this amp is you have to really crank the master to have the real sound of this amp :
> 
> "Fractal Audio recommends to crank the Master on the real amp:
> 
> _"You have to crank the MV on the real amp. The preamp is very "dry" so to get the juices flowing the power amp needs to be working hard. This also smooths out that funky midrange."
> 
> "I think part of the reason the real Archon needs to be cranked is because the power supply is too stiff. It's got six (!!!) big caps filtering the B+. That's too much filtering IMO unless you're playing at arena volumes. If I were to make a modification to the amp it would be a switch to disconnect four of those caps so the supply is more bouncy at moderate volumes. Maybe also a tube rectifier to add some more sponge."_



So I did have the chance just now to put the master up to 11:00, which is rather loud. From 10 to 11 didn't seem to get any louder, so I'm not sure if that was its max volume or not. Guess I should have messed with it some more.

But I futzed around with it for 15 or 20 minutes, which was all I could take in the small room where my stuff is banished (should have used ear protection). The amp over all seemed more balanced and faster. The high end came through a bit more forward. Better able to hear the higher notes in a chord without being drowned out by the lower notes.

So I do think the amp seems happiest at the higher volumes. At lower volumes it seems maybe a bit cartoonish (monster bass response, maybe a high-mid spike, dark smooth top end). Don't get me wrong, still sounds good and is fun to play, though.


----------



## maliciousteve

First year Mark IV and a Triple Rec.


----------



## cardinal

Ugh. I knew I should have sold this power amp that I wasn't using but noooooo. I let it linger around and then had to get the preamp for it






Sounds pretty bonkers. The Studio Pre seems to have way more gain than the C+ or III DRGs that I had. And the 180-watt power section with it is just nuts. So much volume and low end.


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> Ugh. I knew I should have sold this power amp that I wasn't using but noooooo. I let it linger around and then had to get the preamp for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty bonkers. The Studio Pre seems to have way more gain than the C+ or III DRGs that I had. And the 180-watt power section with it is just nuts. So much volume and low end.



Does that power amp has any control pot, like volumes and presence...? Photo of the back would be nice, please...


----------



## cardinal

odibrom said:


> Does that power amp has any control pot, like volumes and presence...? Photo of the back would be nice, please...



It's a monoblock amp (not stereo), and it does have one volume knob but no others (no presence etc.










EDIT wow those pics came out ridiculously small. I'll try to get one of the back tomorrow for you


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> It's a monoblock amp (not stereo), and it does have one volume knob but no others (no presence etc.
> 
> EDIT wow those pics came out ridiculously small. I'll try to get one of the back tomorrow for you



I think I can speak in name of everyone else that those bigger pics would be much appreciated.

... so 6 power tubes for one channel... ok...


----------



## cardinal

odibrom said:


> I think I can speak in name of everyone else that those bigger pics would be much appreciated.
> 
> ... so 6 power tubes for one channel... ok...



Gotta make 180 watts somehow. I think the Diezel Herbert does the same. Some older HiWatts used six EL34s in an effort to make 200 watts (not sure they really get there).


----------



## LCW

Toobz...


----------



## sonofabias

Michael said:


> Post random pic's of your rig (same deal as Random 7's and Random 6's thread).
> 
> Here's mine.


----------



## sonofabias

sonofabias said:


> View attachment 89966


----------



## sonofabias

sonofabias said:


> View attachment 89967


----------



## sonofabias




----------



## Steo

My who needs big heavy tube heads stereo rig.
Guitar-Tuner-Whammy- Moose electronics a/b/y splitting in (1) Hx stomp 4 cable method into Crate power block and (2) Demon tubescreamer boost- Dod Boneshaker (for more low gain, almost fuzz like distortion)- Grindstein (Higain hm2 goodness) and Tightmetal pro (for chugs) into fx return of a Joyo Zombie.
Thinking when Amt k2 get's here, may put in sidetrack loop of Tightmetal giving this a three differently voiced amp.


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's the current crop. Mesa Mark IV is not in the picture


----------



## Choop

My ol' Mesa Mark III Red Stripe.


----------



## DielonKilo




----------



## LCW

Pickup swap in the Wildcard.


----------



## LCW




----------



## Phlegethon

Finally got off my ass and found a kit for the Keeley SEM/Ultra mod for the DS-1. Just got my pedal back today, and am pleased with the results. There's likely a mountain of used DS-1's floating around that still have the full PCB in them as well, so not like this mod would be hard for someone else to do. Provided their DS-1 was made before 2017. 







combo duplicate remover


----------



## odibrom

This is my current rig: Guitar into Triaxis, loop out into G-Force, stereo back into Triaxis and of to 2:fifty poweramp. At home, the power amp is then connected to both Captors (I play/record wet stereo), which feed the Focusrite 18i8 2nd gen audio interface. If I'm home alone, cabs are then connected to both Captors. In rehearsals, I generally connect the poweramp to 2x 412 cabs, most recently one Marshal and one Hughes&Kettner (which belong to the studio we rent)...

The Laney wedge power monitor is 1 of 2 and these are used to listen to music in the computer. The 112 cab next to it is again 1 of 2, 112 home made cabs, each of them loaded with one Celestion Century Vintage neodimium speakers, voiced as V30s, I think.

Pedalboard is MIDI only (at the moment), composed by a Roland FC300 MIDI foot controller, 2x Boss FV-300L and on Boss FV-500H. The 3 extra volume pedals are working as slave expression pedals on the FC300. The 2 onboard expression pedals of the FC300 control the Triaxis GAIN, DRIVE, TREBLE, MIDDLE and BASS parameters, the FV-300L pedals control several FX parameters from Chorus rate, Pitch Shifter, delay volumes and all that stuff. The FV-500H is dedicated to control Reverb level. I can mix things like placing and whatever FX parameter to be controlled also by one pedal that controls Triaxis' parameters, but I'm not doing su at the moment in any preset. As far as ON/OFF pedals goes, when in MIDI CC messages mode, 1-5 pedals control dynamics like compressor, EQ, noise gate and pedals 6-10 control time and modulation FX (on/off). CTL 1 mutes the sound and CTL 2 is a tap tempo... and there's also a Pcyok's Big John power suply for the FC300 and whatever pedal I feel to add for something extra (most common is a Boss RC30)...

... yeah, I need some cable management solution...


----------



## Ericjutsu

My studio/rig. Some stuff missing of course.


----------



## odibrom

Ericjutsu said:


> My studio/rig. Some stuff missing of course.



Am I seeing a Roland GP100 in that rack?


----------



## Ericjutsu

odibrom said:


> Am I seeing a Roland GP100 in that rack?


Good eyes. It is indeed. Bought it for that Devin Townsend echo sound.


----------



## odibrom

Ericjutsu said:


> Good eyes. It is indeed. Bought it for that Devin Townsend echo sound.



I used to have one, it was my main sound source for about 13 years until I bought a Triaxis for the distortion and preamp functions. Then it worked as an FX processor only for about 6 to 8 more years when I got a G-Force to replace it. It's a cool and underrated preamp/FX unit in my opinion, but I don't miss selling mine.


----------



## Ericjutsu

odibrom said:


> I used to have one, it was my main sound source for about 13 years until I bought a Triaxis for the distortion and preamp functions. Then it worked as an FX processor only for about 6 to 8 more years when I got a G-Force to replace it. It's a cool and underrated preamp/FX unit in my opinion, but I don't miss selling mine.


Yeah I literally use it just for when I want the Devin Townsend echo sound because I'm a big fan of him lol.


----------



## Gmork

Just curious of your wacked out guitar rigs! (big and small, all welcome) 
Heres my (crudely photoshopped) current guitar rig for my doom/black metal band!


Essentially it's an hm2 boosting an hm3 into a vintage peavey amp (as of today the MKviii bass xp amp)
Into a vintage oversized/ported peavey 4x12 and randall 1x15, 2x12.
Crazy..... Just crazy lol.


----------



## Emperoff

Gmork said:


> Just curious of your wacked out guitar rigs! (big and small, all welcome)
> Heres my (crudely photoshopped) current guitar rig for my doom/black metal band!
> View attachment 91780
> 
> Essentially it's an hm2 boosting an hm3 into a vintage peavey amp (as of today the MKviii bass xp amp)
> Into a vintage oversized/ported peavey 4x12 and randall 1x15, 2x12.
> Crazy..... Just crazy lol.



Instant Beach Boys tone


----------



## Gmork

Emperoff said:


> Instant Beach Boys tone


LOLOLOL yeah


----------



## Ericjutsu

Gmork said:


> Just curious of your wacked out guitar rigs! (big and small, all welcome)
> Heres my (crudely photoshopped) current guitar rig for my doom/black metal band!
> View attachment 91780
> 
> Essentially it's an hm2 boosting an hm3 into a vintage peavey amp (as of today the MKviii bass xp amp)
> Into a vintage oversized/ported peavey 4x12 and randall 1x15, 2x12.
> Crazy..... Just crazy lol.


well this is certainly unique. What made you go with this choice?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Mount Tinnitus.


----------



## narad

MASS DEFECT said:


> Mount Tinnitus.
> 
> View attachment 91821



You put your 5150 on inside-out.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

narad said:


> You put your 5150 on inside-out.



Kinda prefer it that way since I took out the front wood panel.


----------



## Gmork

Ericjutsu said:


> well this is certainly unique. What made you go with this choice?


Love of old peavey gear, love of zigging when others zag, love of abominations lol


----------



## odibrom

Gmork said:


> Love of old peavey gear, love of zigging when others zag, love of abominations lol



That's a path to uniqueness...


----------



## Gmork

odibrom said:


> That's a path to uniqueness...


Ha yeah, just wish I could share it live, im ready to level city blocks!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

A small update.


----------



## MFB

Where'd you get that head platform? I'm in need of one for my Marshall cab and was looking at monitor stands, but I like the minimal/simplicity of that one.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

MFB said:


> Where'd you get that head platform? I'm in need of one for my Marshall cab and was looking at monitor stands, but I like the minimal/simplicity of that one.



It's a monitor stand.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085MPTTFJ/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## broangiel

I need to post a couple New x Day threads, but here's a summary:

https://ibb.co/jLRpgLr

View media item 3776


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Current configuration(s). It's all overly complicated. Thirty years worth of GAS.


----------



## Nitrobattery

2021 rig


----------



## Mourguitars

broangiel said:


> I need to post a couple New x Day threads, but here's a summary:
> 
> https://ibb.co/jLRpgLr
> 
> View media item 3776



Never seen those Tone cabs before...nice rig !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Turd Ferguson said:


> Current configuration(s). It's all overly complicated. Thirty years worth of GAS.
> 
> View attachment 91940




man is that a TwinTube I see over in the left corner ? 

Love those ADA 2x12s...nice rig

Mike


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Mourguitars said:


> man is that a TwinTube I see over in the left corner ?
> 
> Love those ADA 2x12s...nice rig
> 
> Mike



Why thank you sir. Yes that is a Twin Tube. Just got it about a year ago. Lusted after one in the early 90s but it was out of my price range. Ended up with a GSP7 instead (which I still have).

Funny story about the ADA cabs. Around 1995, I ordered the 1x12 ADA cabs from Musician's Friend. They sent the 2x12s instead and I never said anything. In case you're wondering, I stack 'em sideways because they sound better to me that way. Stood up the normal way, they always had something annoying in the high end that I could never get rid of. Sideways they're deep and dark. Love them with the 5150.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

MASS DEFECT said:


> Mount Tinnitus.
> 
> View attachment 91821



This mountains name has a certain ring to it. I like it!


----------



## cardinal

Got another Mesa OS 4x12






Picked up one a few weeks back, but it sounded horrible. Not sure if a speaker cab can be broken but something wasn't right despite the wiring looking original. Anyway, this one sounds right.


----------



## Logan Munoz

cardinal said:


> G
> 
> 
> cardinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got another Mesa OS 4x12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up one a few weeks back, but it sounded horrible. Not sure if a speaker cab can be broken but something wasn't right despite the wiring looking original. Anyway, this one sounds right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up one a few weeks back, but it sounded horrible. Not sure if a speaker cab can be broken but something wasn't right despite the wiring looking original. Anyway, this one sounds right.
Click to expand...


How is the mesa cab vs the bogner?? I currently have a mesa and keep hearing amazing things about bogner


----------



## cardinal

Logan Munoz said:


> How is the mesa cab vs the bogner?? I currently have a mesa and keep hearing amazing things about bogner



The Bogner is much warmer/thicker (compressed?), despite having to T75s (its an UberKab). The Mesa extends more top and bottom. The giant Mesa makes everything sound a bit "mean" and angry while the Bogner can be more relaxed.


----------



## Mourguitars

HaMMerHeD said:


> It's a monitor stand.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085MPTTFJ/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



I like this ...its in my cart next Amazon order...might get 2 

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Turd Ferguson said:


> Current configuration(s). It's all overly complicated. Thirty years worth of GAS.
> 
> View attachment 91940



After seeing that Power Soak, i remember a JMP50 2x12 combo i had around 84-85..

Bought that power soak , a SD-1 and a Gibson Dirty Fingers pick up with a tax Return for my Gibson SG....had a coiled cable....and i felt like a Rock star with that tone...ah memories ! 

Mike


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Mourguitars said:


> After seeing that Power Soak, i remember a JMP50 2x12 combo i had around 84-85..
> 
> Bought that power soak , a SD-1 and a Gibson Dirty Fingers pick up with a tax Return for my Gibson SG....had a coiled cable....and i felt like a Rock star with that tone...ah memories !
> 
> Mike



That's awesome. I didn't even know the Power Soak had been around that long. I got mine in the mid 90s but never really used it. Nowadays I use it with the 5150, not so much to attenuate a cranked amp, but just a little attenuation to help tame the touchy master volume knob.


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought it when they 1st came out T.F...i think it was around that time 85 ish..

In the 90's i had the Marshall power brake , but by then i went full on Rack gear....but always had a Marshall head or two laying around...wish i kept them

I paid $250 for that JMP combo...you could buy heads about the same ...always someone needing cash back then in my area...ah the 80's man !


----------



## skullfxr

Here is a part of my shop. Guitars are mostly in a different area.


----------



## cardinal

Never actually owned one of these heads before:





This may sound stupid at this point, but OMG this thing is awesome. The OG 5150 is a bit too burly for me, but this lead channel is right on. 

Wish I'd gotten on this train a lot sooner. I've owned way too many expensive and fancy amps but this thing is just killer. Loved the AFXIII model of it so had to try to real amp.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

skullfxr said:


> Here is a part of my shop. Guitars are mostly in a different area.



Sweet setup right there sir. Just curious: how do you manage speaker connections? Are you always getting behind things to connect cabs to amps?


----------



## skullfxr

Turd Ferguson said:


> Sweet setup right there sir. Just curious: how do you manage speaker connections? Are you always getting behind things to connect cabs to amps?



I use Radial Engineering Headbone VT to switch between pairs of heads. I wired switches up for the Headbone to control on the floor and wired up some patch bays. I only need to plug in one spot and that's it. Then tap a switch or two and I can run any of the heads on the shelf. A lot of work but totally worth the effort.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

skullfxr said:


> I use Radial Engineering Headbone VT to switch between pairs of heads. I wired switches up for the Headbone to control on the floor and wired up some patch bays. I only need to plug in one spot and that's it. Then tap a switch or two and I can run any of the heads on the shelf. A lot of work but totally worth the effort.



Nice. I need to look into something like that.


----------



## skullfxr

Turd Ferguson said:


> Nice. I need to look into something like that.



It was a lot of work and rigging, but it was SO worth it at the end. The cabs are at the side of the room, and the pedal boards are on the floor. The whole thing turned out great. All in all over 300' of cable, which I bought in bulk from BTPA and soldered with switchraft jacks, the power was another challenge but I came up with a decent system and made it work.


----------



## r33per

My firstborn arrives in about a fortnight, so space required for assembly...


----------



## StevenC

r33per said:


> My firstborn arrives in about a fortnight, so space required for assembly...
> View attachment 92792


Good! Every newborn needs space for their first half stack.


----------



## cardinal

We were in a tiny apartment when our first was born. He had to make due with tight sleeping arrangements.
View attachment 92796


----------



## cerebralhybridization

I really need some cable management. This is my current rig though!


----------



## odibrom

cerebralhybridization said:


> I really need some cable management. This is my current rig though!



That's baby noodles...


----------



## sleewell

my perfect rig doesn't exisi...........


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My Rig 2021 Alt



__ CrushingAnvil
__ May 5, 2021






My old rig is currently being dissolved. It was:

Randall RM100 MTS, Ultra and Deluxe modules
EVH 5150 III Ivory 2x12
(Pedalboard) Maxon OD9, TC Electronic Sentry, Boss DM-2w (series loop), Keeley Compressor Plus.

I have attached (or at least tried to attach) the rig I'm building since I start a new job Monday.


----------



## LCW

Put OE speakers back in. When I bought it, it had Eminence Private Jacks. I switched those for DV-77s (Mick Thomson sig). Sounded good.

But now with the Mesa V30s it’s renewed my love for this amp. Made it come alive! The DV-77s are great but a bit too dark for an amp like a Recto IMO.

I got the V30s with the intent to sell it, but not anymore hahaha!!! Sounds too good now!!! And so fun to play these old Rectos! This is a 93 Tremoverb.


----------



## cardinal

@LCW beautiful amp


----------



## albatros_1994

Modded Crate BV120-H, handmade loadbox, 2x12 loaded wth v30s and some boost pedals. Sounds great


----------



## Mourguitars

All work and no playing ...but i did move everything over on the back wall here in the office..all hooked up

FM3 is on my desk , playing thru the Adam7's and sub

Mike


----------



## cardinal

Mourguitars said:


> All work and no playing ...but i did move everything over on the back wall here in the office..all hooked up
> 
> FM3 is on my desk , playing thru the Adam7's and sub
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 93341



Nice stuff! What do you have the 2x12s sitting on? I'm always on the look out for a convenient/inexpensive riser for low cabs.


----------



## Mourguitars

cardinal said:


> Nice stuff! What do you have the 2x12s sitting on? I'm always on the look out for a convenient/inexpensive riser for low cabs.



Some type Bread delivery crate..the guys across the way sell or dist them ..he was throwing a few a way that was cracked...i just put some plywood on top of it....i told him if he is going to throw any more away throw them over the gate ....i got 2 more, i guess if the plastic is cracked and sharpe it will cut thru the bread bag...its very sturdy and the cabs sound good at that level as well

Thanks for the complement on the rig !

Mike


----------



## 4Eyes

I've sold basically all pedals and made tiny board (piece of oak board) for what's left - tuner (most importantly) and MC3 with aux switch which I use to control plugins and DAW


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My outdoor gigging rig as of late. Helix Floor, QSC K8.2 as a backline, PSM300 IEM rig. Helix is doing all of the heavy lifting as the monitor mixer, guitar rig, and vocal mixer







Alternate pieces to the above rig, a Boss Katana 100 mkII with Celestion Creamback and my battery powered HX Stomp board:





My Iron Label and NuX MP2 for kicking around the house:


----------



## StevenC

My friend came over and he brought his new amp:





Then we got out some other amps:





And then this grandparent/grandchild pic was hard to pass up (gold rectangular logo has been lost to time):


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> My friend came over and he brought his new amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we got out some other amps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this grandparent/grandchild pic was hard to pass up (gold rectangular logo has been lost to time):


Like button won't work more than once!!!


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Like button won't work more than once!!!


Sorry, I should have made multiple posts.

Not pictured but in the next room: VH4S, Paul, Lil Fokker.


----------



## odibrom

@StevenC posting those pics and no sound samples/videos is rude man, really rude, you should be banned from this place for ever!... just kidding, you know that.

How does that _your friend's new thing_ sounds compared to its siblings and grand parent? I believe that was a LOOOOOOONNNNNG "came over" meating... damn, it didn't sound like this in my head...


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> @StevenC posting those pics and no sound samples/videos is rude man, really rude, you should be banned from this place for ever!... just kidding, you know that.
> 
> How does that _your friend's new thing_ sounds compared to its siblings and grand parent? I believe that was a LOOOOOOONNNNNG "came over" meating... damn, it didn't sound like this in my head...


VHX is the best one in my opinion. It's like an Axe FX and a Diezel had a baby, we could get every sound we wanted with almost no effort and all the controls just seem to do what you want them to. It can do all the Diezel sounds and plenty more. The effects are a bit lacking in my opinion, but I guess since it's basically one guy doing them it will be slow to build up a more robust library. They sound fine, I just want more options.

In my opinion:

VHX
Herbert
VH4
Lil Fokker
Paul
Einstein
Big Max
I haven't had enough time with a Hagen or D-Moll, but I preferred the Paul to the D-Moll from what I remember briefly and a Hagen is next on my Diezel list unless they make a VHX rack pre. As great as it is though, VHX doesn't make sense for what I want: stereo effects. If I could have just the pre into my Eventide I'd be in heaven.

I'm not able to use the Marshall at the minute because it needs a lot of work, unfortunately, and I'm nervous about sending it anywhere for restoration until things become a bit more normal.


----------



## Gmork

Not seen is the peavey xm4 pa amp and hoping to grab a blue stripe ampeg ss150h on the weekend!!


----------



## Emperoff

StevenC said:


> VHX is the best one in my opinion. It's like an Axe FX and a Diezel had a baby, we could get every sound we wanted with almost no effort and all the controls just seem to do what you want them to. It can do all the Diezel sounds and plenty more. The effects are a bit lacking in my opinion, but I guess since it's basically one guy doing them it will be slow to build up a more robust library. They sound fine, I just want more options.
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> VHX
> Herbert
> VH4
> Lil Fokker
> Paul
> Einstein
> Big Max
> I haven't had enough time with a Hagen or D-Moll, but I preferred the Paul to the D-Moll from what I remember briefly and a Hagen is next on my Diezel list unless they make a VHX rack pre. As great as it is though, VHX doesn't make sense for what I want: stereo effects. If I could have just the pre into my Eventide I'd be in heaven.
> 
> I'm not able to use the Marshall at the minute because it needs a lot of work, unfortunately, and I'm nervous about sending it anywhere for restoration until things become a bit more normal.



I was seriously GAS'd for a Diezel Paul for a while, but they were very hard to get at that time. The fact they put a digital reverb on it instead of the mid control of other Diezels also bugged me to no end, so eventually I bought something else.


----------



## StevenC

Emperoff said:


> I was seriously GAS'd for a Diezel Paul for a while, but they were very hard to get at that time. The fact they put a digital reverb on it instead of the mid control of other Diezels also bugged me to no end, so eventually I bought something else.


The Paul is really good. The Midcut is just a Herbert thing, and they put it on the D-Moll because that's something of a mini Herbert to go along with the Einstein/Fokker/VH2 lineage of mini VH4S. Paul isn't meant for the kid scooped thing as much. 

It's actually not a bad reverb and it's what the guy the amp was designed for wanted, but I usually just leave it off because I've got better digital reverbs.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

StevenC said:


> My friend came over and he brought his new amp:
> 
> 
> Then we got out some other amps:


----------



## Emperoff

StevenC said:


> The Paul is really good. The Midcut is just a Herbert thing, and they put it on the D-Moll because that's something of a mini Herbert to go along with the Einstein/Fokker/VH2 lineage of mini VH4S. Paul isn't meant for the kid scooped thing as much.
> 
> It's actually not a bad reverb and it's what the guy the amp was designed for wanted, but I usually just leave it off because I've got better digital reverbs.



Have you compared it to the Schmidt?


----------



## StevenC

Emperoff said:


> Have you compared it to the Schmidt?


Nope. Haven't played Schmidt or Hagen at all yet.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Nope. Haven't played Schmidt or Hagen at all yet.



The best ones...


----------



## DielonKilo

Updated family photo. Missing is my JVM210H which is currently being modded by a respected member of Marshallforums :^)


----------



## mcleanab

It's only part of my rig, but I just love this pic... and the Alnico Cream 90 watt is worth every cent, if anyone was wondering...


----------



## Randy




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IMG_3752



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


















IMG_3753



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


















IMG_3759



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


















IMG_3757



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021






I have added a few things, and need to add an EHX Chill Switch, and probably a Flanger of some type for a Chorus. Otherwise, this is basically what I'm using. (Not pictured: Boss TU-3W, DigiTech Whammy DT.)


----------



## r33per

DielonKilo said:


> Updated family photo. Missing is my JVM210H which is currently being modded by a respected member of Marshallforums :^)


"Beautiful and very loud" - Steve Vai, Guitar Expo, Seville '92


----------



## VibTDog

Here is my "home" studio and rig rundown of the gear that I will be using for my upcoming songs:


----------



## DielonKilo

VibTDog said:


> Here is my "home" studio and rig rundown of the gear that I will be using for my upcoming songs:




Nice & effective setup, looks like you can get any sound you want from that. What DAW do you use? I just started micing my cabs at home and screwing around with recording riffs (im in a band and the bass player is super recording-literate, and mics and records everything we do at practice, incase any ideas come outta nowhere).

I used to make trap beats on Ableton Live 9 back in 2014- 2015 so I automatically went back to Ableton when I decided to start recording riffs at home. It's nice that I didn't need to learn a whole new DAW for my journey in recording my own guitar.


----------



## VibTDog

DielonKilo said:


> Nice & effective setup, looks like you can get any sound you want from that. What DAW do you use? I just started micing my cabs at home and screwing around with recording riffs (im in a band and the bass player is super recording-literate, and mics and records everything we do at practice, incase any ideas come outta nowhere).
> 
> I used to make trap beats on Ableton Live 9 back in 2014- 2015 so I automatically went back to Ableton when I decided to start recording riffs at home. It's nice that I didn't need to learn a whole new DAW for my journey in recording my own guitar.


The Tascam Model 24 is actually the DAW. I don't use a typical DAW on a computer, I wanted a physical console with recording capabilities that can easily transfer to mastering software on the computer. I use OZONE 9 for mastering.


----------



## maliciousteve

So I sold on my Triple Rec and my Mark IV. Both great amps but there was something missing. The Rec had the balls and the aggression but sucked for lead tones, The mark IV had the beautiful lead tones but I missed the aggression.

Sold both to clear some credit card debt and used the rest to buy what I've always considered wanting but never realised it really is just the amp for me

Good ol' 6505+. I'm happy


----------



## Pseudonym

Nearest head is my latest fling, a late 80s/early 90s Rivera S120, sitting atop a 4x10 cab with JBL E110s. Being an S120, it's a stereo amp, so the secondary output transformer is driving the old Mesa Boogie 4x12 across the room. I call the tandem Mr. Boogums and Jimbob.

My Rivera S120 specs:
6CA7 output tubes
5 x 12AX7 preamp tubes
High gain lead channel with two, different gain boosts, and mid shift for British or American timbre (i.e. Marshall vs. Mesa voicing)
Fully stereo effects return with independent return level controls
Clean channel has incredible range of voicings from blackface, silverface, and tweed Fender, to throaty Vox-like sounds.

Add in my Line 6 Helix and I'm in my own little world over here. It's the coolest amp I've ever played and expertly covers a massive range of sonic territory. It has a nice low end that beautifully complements my seven.


----------



## jaxadam

This one's gonna get some renovations.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> This one's gonna get some renovations.


What is up with the cage?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Sebastian must sit on everything that I bring into the house, especially new amps.

(MM HD130 Reverb, needs to go to the amp dr and then will get NAD thread)


----------



## LCW

New addition… EL34 head


----------



## odibrom

@LCW 
Wait, this isn't the same photo I've seen a couple days back in a New Gear Day thread... or is it???

I know what's different, it's the jacks... or is it the guitar straps?


----------



## sevenfoxes




----------



## LCW

Sorry but I’m in love lol…


----------



## cardinal

Tremoverb waiting on its headshell


----------



## Boofchuck

Recently picked up a Harley Benton vertical 2x12 for cheap off craigslist. Swapped out the top v30 with a G12h-75 creamback and removed the badges. 

I just joined my first band and I'm super happy with my set up. Can't wait to crank it again!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Home sweet home. I've always enjoyed the domestic/utilitarian feel of this wall, it's a nice little microcosm of my home and my life, and of course the soaking wet kittycat cleaning himself on my amp ties it all together.


----------



## skullfxr




----------



## LCW

Old school and new school colliding…


----------



## Korneo

LCW said:


> Old school and new school colliding…
> 
> View attachment 95891


Seriously, I love this guitar ! But I've check on Thomann and 1900€ for a non USA model ? F**k that !


----------



## 4Eyes

Korneo said:


> Seriously, I love this guitar ! But I've check on Thomann and 1900€ for a non USA model ? F**k that !


Yep, prices skyrocketed in the past two years


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Here's my compact rig, I sold my old school Ampeg SS70 combo a while back and updated it with an FM3 into a Laney FRFR Cab.


----------



## LCW

Some pickup swaps today… back to Air Norton S and Super Distortion in the SL27 and a Custom 5 bridge and WLH SH-18n for the SL2P… Both of my Wildcards…


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> Some pickup swaps today… back to Air Norton S and Super Distortion in the SL27
> 
> View attachment 96008


Nice. I'd use that to play KISS and Van Halen. Ace used a Super Distortion in his Les Pauls, and Eddie at some points used a Mighty Mite clone of a Super Distortion if memory serves.


----------



## Mourguitars

Todays office Rig....Running the Archon dry... blended with the JMP-1 stereo w/ one repeat Rhythm delay...love how they sound.

Centuria and SD-1 as a boost..those have been my go to

Mike


----------



## KentBrockman

1999 Ibanez RG3120 (I actually two of these and bought them on the same day in March...they just look and play so damn well)

1994 Dual Rec Trem-o-Vern

Blackstar HT20 Mk. II

A bunch of pedals


----------



## Grindspine

1) I really need a better camera.
2) I really need to sort my damn pedals!


----------



## Metal Man

Here's my rig along with my custom 1x12 cardboard v30 lol. I will construct a cab soon when I have enough money. For the time being, this isn't half bad.


----------



## cardinal

That is the coolest cab I've ever seen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Want.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Aww man, you got a star? Single hum star is like top of my want list at the moment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Aww man, you got a star? Single hum star is like top of my want list at the moment.


Yeah it's a cheap charvel that I modded the hell out of. They do pop up from time to time, though it's probably easier to just source a neck/body from warmoth or KNE and send them off to be professionally finished.


----------



## LCW




----------



## swollseyba

Current Iteration 

Mark IV and cab for sale tho


----------



## Mourguitars

swollseyba said:


> Current Iteration
> 
> Mark IV and cab for sale tho



You have it going on there Buddy !....sweet and nice collection...congrats and enjoy !

Mike


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

New Amp Day… Old school death metal amp but man is it good for atmospheric black gaze black metal. Been searching for a while for one in good condition with foot switch. This Crate GX130c has found a permanent home.


----------



## ZEN Amps

Hey guys, new to the board. Not exactly a regular rig, but part of an ongoing project (and a whole lotta fun):


----------



## kidmendel

ZEN Amps said:


> Hey guys, new to the board. Not exactly a regular rig, but part of an ongoing project (and a whole lotta fun):



WOW!


----------



## LCW

Since my EVH 100 is at the shop for warranty and I was ampless… found a couple good deals on this cab and head… Let’s just say Oranges are unique beasts… lol


----------



## odibrom

ZEN Amps said:


> Hey guys, new to the board. Not exactly a regular rig, but part of an ongoing project (and a whole lotta fun):



... is someone doing a new virtual amp software? Is this the new collection of amps for Amplitube? for the Helix? Fractal? or is someone selling renderings of said amps and cabs for Kemper stuff? I'm confused...

... 

... the most stupid question of all: why do you have so many?, you can't play them all at the same time!
... the second most stupid question of all: can I have the one you play the least?

... you're missing an Engl in that collection... just saying...

... now seriously (or as much as I can), congrats on the wall of sound...


----------



## odibrom

LCW said:


> Since my EVH 100 is at the shop for warranty and I was ampless… found a couple good deals on this cab and head… Let’s just say Oranges are unique beasts… lol
> 
> View attachment 97184



didn't you have 2 Mesas? how can you say you're ampless?...


----------



## LCW

odibrom said:


> didn't you have 2 Mesas? how can you say you're ampless?...



Mesas are sold… EVH 100 EL34 is out for warranty repair. Was red plating. Not even owned it for 2 months.


----------



## odibrom

LCW said:


> Mesas are sold… EVH 100 EL34 is out for warranty repair. Was red plating. Not even owned it for 2 months.



I kind of admire you guys, flipping gear like shirts. I can't do that, simply because my local used market is very slow and small, and second because I can't afford it, I buy exactly what I need or want when I can. This makes me limited in a way, but also focused on the specs that really matter to me and some of them are very strong. So things to try out just for the sake of it, it's not for me...


----------



## ZEN Amps

odibrom said:


> ... is someone doing a new virtual amp software? Is this the new collection of amps for Amplitube? for the Helix? Fractal? or is someone selling renderings of said amps and cabs for Kemper stuff? I'm confused...
> 
> ...
> 
> ... the most stupid question of all: why do you have so many?, you can't play them all at the same time!
> ... the second most stupid question of all: can I have the one you play the least?
> 
> ... you're missing an Engl in that collection... just saying...
> 
> ... now seriously (or as much as I can), congrats on the wall of sound...



We're working on a project that requires detailed inspection and analysis of all these amps - that's all I can say for now!

And here's my questions as a newbie on this board
- my picture now isn't displaying despite the URL of the image not changing - any thoughts?
- can I my own post? I don't see a button.


----------



## ZEN Amps

*edit* my own post i meant... I think I've proved why I could use the feature.


----------



## odibrom

ZEN Amps said:


> *edit* my own post i meant... I think I've proved why I could use the feature.



You have a 60 minute window after first publication. There's a link/button at the down-left corner of the post to do so.

Regarding your analysis of said amps... I was kind of joking, because the pic looked like a list of choices for software amps... or something similar...

Nevertheless, welcome to the forum...


----------



## LCW

TH30 died. Returned it. Got this Rocker 15 instead… pretty sick little amp!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> TH30 died. Returned it. Got this Rocker 15 instead… pretty sick little amp!
> 
> View attachment 97260


That didn't seem to last long. What the hell is wrong with your amps? One is at the shop, and the TH30 died as well? That's kind of odd...


----------



## LCW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That didn't seem to last long. What the hell is wrong with your amps? One is at the shop, and the TH30 died as well? That's kind of odd...



Bad luck I guess. The TH30 I literally just got Friday. Acted fine in store. Fine at home until last night. Since just got it I said F it and returned than keep and deal with it. Liked it but not loved it.

The EVH 100 EL34 - had 2 months. Real pissed really. That was brand new and just red plates out of the blue one day. Figured I’d bring in under warranty rather than dick with it. Once I get it back I’ll probably sell it. Just how it goes  Usually I keep things a few months before selling lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> Bad luck I guess. The TH30 I literally just got Friday. Acted fine in store. Fine at home until last night. Since just got it I said F it and returned than keep and deal with it. Liked it but not loved it.
> 
> The EVH 100 EL34 - had 2 months. Real pissed really. That was brand new and just red plates out of the blue one day. Figured I’d bring in under warranty rather than dick with it. Once I get it back I’ll probably sell it. Just how it goes  Usually I keep things a few months before selling lol.


Maybe finding out why would be a good investment of your time for future gear.


----------



## ZEN Amps

Sounds like a simple tube issue, and extremely common. If you keep some spare tubes around and learn to bias them you'll be doing yourself a big favour!



LCW said:


> The EVH 100 EL34 - had 2 months. Real pissed really. That was brand new and just red plates out of the blue one day. Figured I’d bring in under warranty rather than dick with it. Once I get it back I’ll probably sell it. Just how it goes  Usually I keep things a few months before selling lol.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Recently downsized. Guitar wall became a guitar corner.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

OOOOOOF all of this is making me AAS so hard..... PodGO is dope and all but god damn do I miss having a half stack.... Anyone know of a good cheap source of V30's? Thinking of re-speakering my old B-52 cab


----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## cardinal

Got the Mather headshell for my Tremoverb




Gear room is a total mess ughhhh


----------



## Boris_VTR

LCW said:


> Bad luck I guess. The TH30 I literally just got Friday. Acted fine in store. Fine at home until last night. Since just got it I said F it and returned than keep and deal with it. Liked it but not loved it.
> 
> The EVH 100 EL34 - had 2 months. Real pissed really. That was brand new and just red plates out of the blue one day. Figured I’d bring in under warranty rather than dick with it. Once I get it back I’ll probably sell it. Just how it goes  Usually I keep things a few months before selling lol.


Did it started to act funny or lossing volume? How did you notice it red plated?


----------



## CanserDYI

Got rid of this guitar and amp, miss the guitar, still use the cab I made from that combo.


----------



## LCW




----------



## Turd Ferguson

LCW said:


> View attachment 98065



How do you like that Marshall cab? A local shop had a used one...but it had 70/80s in it. I had some of those in a different Marshall 2x12 and couldn't get rid of 'em fast enough. Love the form factor of that small vertical 2x12 though...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Turd Ferguson said:


> How do you like that Marshall cab? A local shop had a used one...but it had 70/80s in it. I had some of those in a different Marshall 2x12 and couldn't get rid of 'em fast enough. Love the form factor of that small vertical 2x12 though...


I'm not the one you targeted with your message, but I would wholeheartedly request to stay away from the atrocities they call the 70/80. I've never heard weaker excuses for speakers and they are the disappointment that just keeps giving. Be patient and look for an ENGL vert or swap out the speakers, there are some great Eminence and WGS options.


----------



## BabUShka

Trying to establish a guitar-corner. Not done yet, but at least it doesnt look like a mess any more.

EDIT. Sorry for the blurry pickture, bad lighting.


----------



## LCW

Back to basics baby… Gibson + Marshall…


----------



## SandyRavage

How she sits this week.


----------



## broangiel

Most recent update of my rig, sans guitars. Left to Right:

Mojotone Twin Canyon 2x12 (V30 + G12H75)
Ceriatone AH50 Deluxe
Mojotone Grand Canyon 4x12 (V30 + BV30H, X-pattern)
DIY Rack
Grade Design M101
Furman PL PLUS C
Fryette LXII
Axe-Fx III
Fryette Power Station 100
Matrix GT1000FX
HX Stomp and PowerStage 200 in the basket at the bottom
Fractal FC12, 2x EV-2, and EQD Plumes on top

EVH 5150 III 50 Stealth
Mesa Traditional 4x12 (stock)
2x Mesa Widebody 1x12 (C90, top | V30, bottom)
For shiggles, the guitars are:

EBMM Majesty Monarchy
EBMM JP6
EBMM Cutlass SSS
EBMM Valentine
EBMM Albert Lee HH
EBMM Axis M90


----------



## StevenC

broangiel said:


> Most recent update of my rig, sans guitars. Left to Right:
> 
> Mojotone Twin Canyon 2x12 (V30 + G12H75)
> Ceriatone AH50 Deluxe
> Mojotone Grand Canyon 4x12 (V30 + BV30H, X-pattern)
> DIY Rack
> Grade Design M101
> Furman PL PLUS C
> Fryette LXII
> Axe-Fx III
> Fryette Power Station 100
> Matrix GT1000FX
> HX Stomp and PowerStage 200 in the basket at the bottom
> Fractal FC12, 2x EV-2, and EQD Plumes on top
> 
> EVH 5150 III 50 Stealth
> Mesa Traditional 4x12 (stock)
> 2x Mesa Widebody 1x12 (C90, top | V30, bottom)
> For shiggles, the guitars are:
> 
> EBMM Majesty Monarchy
> EBMM JP6
> EBMM Cutlass SSS
> EBMM Valentine
> EBMM Albert Lee HH
> EBMM Axis M90


How do you like the LXII?


----------



## broangiel

StevenC said:


> How do you like the LXII?


I'd say it's my favorite of the 4 power amps I own. It's easy to use with the Axe--just set the Impedance Curve to Resistive Load--and it feels and sounds great.

My only two gripes are the fan and the internal Presence and Resonance trim pots. The fan is minor annoyance since I can't hear it when I'm playing. The P/R pots are accessible through the top of the chassis, which I can't access as it is. If I want a tube power amp with P/R controls, I just use the PS100. Otherwise, I simply defeat the P/R pots with the push-buttons on the face of the amp.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Cannabis Rex speakers for the L7 and Saturnworks ABY box showed up in the last couple weeks, just now got the chance to put everything together. I didn't get any clips but these two sound really incredible together, both clean and under dirt.

L7 still makes lots of noise and one of the Jensen Jets I installed seems to be having some issues. It's operable but will be going to the doctor as soon as the HD130 comes back, trying to get everything in top condition.

Looking good enough for a family photo, anyhow:


----------



## LCW

A little tube swap…


----------



## Woodland Burl

Looking at the gear you guys have, and the space you have to put it in... I got to say, mine ain't much of a rig yet. But it's what I've got, and it serves as my starting point. So here it is!


----------



## odibrom

It's not the size that matters, it's what you do with it... eeeerrr... where have I read/heard this before??? ... oops, not this emojii... I meant this other one ... damn, not this one also, it's hard to search the correct one... let's see... aha, here it is:


----------



## Woodland Burl

All applicable.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Woodland Burl said:


> Looking at the gear you guys have, and the space you have to put it in... I got to say, mine ain't much of a rig yet. But it's what I've got, and it serves as my starting point. So here it is!
> View attachment 99307


It's all about the journey dude. I started with a godawful gorilla solid state amp and an ibanez gio before I could afford a decent amp. Now I have too much gear and too little skill to justify it


----------



## LCW




----------



## youngthrasher9




----------



## sleewell

got some free studio time last night, it was a blast and we have 2 more sessions. my rig fucking slayed.


----------



## odibrom

sleewell said:


> got some free studio time last night, it was a blast and we have 2 more sessions. my rig fucking slayed.



We believe you, but... errr... where's the rig pic??


----------



## sleewell

odibrom said:


> We believe you, but... errr... where's the rig pic??




haha we just did scratch tracks and they wanted my cabs pointed towards the wall to prevent bleed so my ugly mug is the best you get today unfortunately. i'll get better pics next week when we track guitars. but yeah 6505, orange 4x12, whitebox 2x12, helix lt, quilter tone block 200, km-7, lehle aby.


----------



## odibrom

sleewell said:


> haha we just did scratch tracks and they wanted my cabs pointed towards the wall to prevent bleed so my ugly mug is the best you get today unfortunately. i'll get better pics next week when we track guitars. but yeah 6505, orange 4x12, whitebox 2x12, helix lt, quilter tone block 200, km-7, lehle aby.




All cool bro, just messing around. You look happy in that pic!...


----------



## Soya

I mean, we're all our own rigs yeah?


----------



## CanserDYI

sleewell said:


> haha we just did scratch tracks and they wanted my cabs pointed towards the wall to prevent bleed so my ugly mug is the best you get today unfortunately. i'll get better pics next week when we track guitars. but yeah 6505, orange 4x12, whitebox 2x12, helix lt, quilter tone block 200, km-7, lehle aby.


Wait, why even use the ABY? Your helix can do that?


----------



## sleewell

CanserDYI said:


> Wait, why even use the ABY? Your helix can do that?




i use the aby to keep the helix out of that side of the signal chain. wherever i put the helix with my 6505 i found it colored the signal somehow; 4cm, or out front, or even only in the fx loop - all had their pros and cons. when i first got the 6505 i played into the front with my guitar only to test it out and that sound ruined me bc of how good it sounded and felt so this sort of wet dry rig is a great solution to get that plus the effects i need from the helix.

guitar to aby. A side is helix to quilter to 2x12. B side is straight into the front of 6505 w a fortin zuul mini in the loop into the orange 4x12.

i am considering trying a line 6 powercab to replace the quilter and 2x12.


----------



## CanserDYI

sleewell said:


> i use the aby to keep the helix out of that side of the signal chain. wherever i put the helix with my 6505 i found it colored the signal somehow; 4cm, or out front, or even only in the fx loop - all had their pros and cons. when i first got the 6505 i played into the front with my guitar only to test it out and that sound ruined me bc of how good it sounded and felt so this sort of wet dry rig is a great solution to get that plus the effects i need from the helix.
> 
> guitar to aby. A side is helix to quilter to 2x12. B side is straight into the front of 6505 w a fortin zuul mini in the loop into the orange 4x12.


Interesting. I'm glad you had a reason and didnt just needlessly complicate your rig


----------



## cardinal

I'm still absolutely thrilled with the AFX so I don't know why I've re-gathered so many amps


----------



## narad

cardinal said:


> I'm still absolutely thrilled with the AFX so I don't know why I've re-gathered so many amps



Maaaan, white marks are my new thing. Image saved.


----------



## tayistay




----------



## broangiel

cardinal said:


> I'm still absolutely thrilled with the AFX so I don't know why I've re-gathered so many amps


The Axe has inspired me to do the same, but I limit myself to amps not *explicitly* covered by the modeled amps. E.g. I bought a 5150 50W Stealth because I figured it was different enough from the modeled 5150 6L6 to “justify” the addition.


----------



## StevenC

I'm doing the same where I only buy amps not in my Axe FX, but there are no amps in my Axe FX because I don't have one and am just buying amps uncontrollably.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

cardinal said:


> I'm still absolutely thrilled with the AFX so I don't know why I've re-gathered so many amps


White Mark +100 pts

Having an AxeFx made my amp gas worse tbh.


----------



## cardinal

MASS DEFECT said:


> White Mark +100 pts
> 
> Having an AxeFx made my amp gas worse tbh.



For my neuroses, it's like I need the real amp to confirm that the Axe FX sounds legit (it does; I stupidly can confirm).


----------



## broangiel

cardinal said:


> For my neuroses, it's like I need the real amp to confirm that the Axe FX sounds legit (it does; I stupidly can confirm).


We thank you for your service


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Found an old Dual Caliber Mesa/Boogie logo and put it on my JP2C. 

I'm kinda liking it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the new toy


----------



## tayistay

MASS DEFECT said:


> Found an old Dual Caliber Mesa/Boogie logo and put it on my JP2C.
> 
> I'm kinda liking it.



First thing I do is remove all logos. To each his own.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the new toy


I wanted one of these, then they kept pushing back the release date, so I moved on. I’ve seen a few, but I don’t know how many of these they actually made. Didn’t seem like all that many.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Think the board is done. I kind of still want to incorporate the Quantum Mystic and maybe some sort of EQD delay/reverb but this works for now.

Black pedal bottom left corner is a Life pedal clone from PlxFx but the octave is switchable, dig it.


----------



## tayistay




----------



## Mourguitars

tayistay said:


> View attachment 99943



How do you like that Hot Mod with that Mini 800 ?

Ya have the OX and a Eventide...Nice !

Cool stuff and nice rig ...

Mike


----------



## tayistay

Mourguitars said:


> How do you like that Hot Mod with that Mini 800 ?
> 
> Ya have the OX and a Eventide...Nice !
> 
> Cool stuff and nice rig ...
> 
> Mike



Thanks! Hot mod in the little 800 sounds great to me. I'm getting the best recorded sounds I've achieved (going for more of a classic metal sound). I think you can get pretty close to the sound of the hot mod with an overdrive, but I like the simplicity of just plugging into the amp.


----------



## BabUShka

Just picked this one up today. Hoping to get some time to try it tonight. Very exited to compare it to my HX Stomp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Sold some heads and cabs and downsized. This is pretty much it. FM9 is run through a Matrix GT1600 beside the cab. Megalith Beta is not pictured since it's so awkward to stack it with the Marks. The Beta has a much narrower headshell.


----------



## cardinal

Wow and you have two of everything! J/K. 

Looks completely badass.


----------



## Mourguitars

MASS DEFECT said:


> Sold some heads and cabs and downsized. This is pretty much it. FM9 is run through a Matrix GT1600 beside the cab. Megalith Beta is not pictured since it's so awkward to stack it with the Marks. The Beta has a much narrower headshell.
> 
> View attachment 100724



Sweet rig and cool looking cab , never seen that one before..

Is it like the Genz Benz ?

Congrats on the FM9 !

Mike


----------



## LCW




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## wheresthefbomb

This is pretty much set for now. Chain is Afterneath>Longsword>RAT>Volume>Darkstar>Time Machine>720

Afterneath is my "lead boost," if you could call it that. A choir of angels wielding chainsaws. Very very happy with how this sounds going into dirt.

Longsword>RAT works great in band context, no issues at all cutting through. I drop the Longsword and run RAT>Pharaoh when I'm doing ambient/drone stuff.


----------



## JK-PA

Rig



__ JK-PA
__ Dec 12, 2021


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Mourguitars said:


> Sweet rig and cool looking cab , never seen that one before..
> 
> Is it like the Genz Benz ?
> 
> Congrats on the FM9 !
> 
> Mike



I'm a fan of the Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12 and yes, this is a bit like that with roughly the same amount of interior dimensions and port cutouts. Speakers and ports were positioned as such to aid spread and reduce boom with the ports. Ports can be plugged from inside if I want a tighter sound. It was made by BFG cabs. Deadpool gets his custom 2x12s from him, as well.


----------



## BabUShka

Picked it up now. Baby is coming home.


----------



## Rob Dial

Nice setup!


----------



## LCW

Thanks @amptweaker!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

LCW said:


> Thanks @amptweaker!
> 
> View attachment 101334



That's the cutest footswitch!


----------



## LCW

MASS DEFECT said:


> That's the cutest footswitch!



heheh… it’s wittle


----------



## Mourguitars

LCW said:


> Thanks @amptweaker!
> 
> View attachment 101334




Sweet and congrats !

Does it sound good or great....ive only seen a few demos due to work but seems like more are being demoed each day....but looks pretty Awesome tho !

Have a very Rockin Holiday !

Mike


----------



## cardinal

Well I guess the good news is I probably won't have to buy a 6505II now


----------



## cardinal

LCW said:


> Thanks @amptweaker!
> 
> View attachment 101334


So, ugh... can we see a gut shot?


----------



## cardinal

cardinal said:


> Well I guess the good news is I probably won't have to buy a 6505II now


Yeah I'm kidding I'll still buy a 6505II


----------



## LCW

Mourguitars said:


> Sweet and congrats !
> 
> Does it sound good or great....ive only seen a few demos due to work but seems like more are being demoed each day....but looks pretty Awesome tho !
> 
> Have a very Rockin Holiday !
> 
> Mike



I think it sounds great! Especially for the price. Let’s put it this way… I like it better than my 100 EL34 5153.


----------



## LCW




----------



## LCW

Giving the Wine Red Studio LP some love today… tuned to C#… nice and doomy!


----------



## manu80

My little contribution and corner at home. Here goes the stairs config


----------



## WarMachine

manu80 said:


> View attachment 102139
> My little contribution and corner at home. Here goes the stairs config


Pic FTW just because the EVH stool and Countdown to Extinction sitting in the back


----------



## Emperoff

manu80 said:


> View attachment 102139
> My little contribution and corner at home. Here goes the stairs config



My OCD is very pleased with that picture!


----------



## manu80

Didn't like the Picovalve that much. very basic/raw. 
The AMT is just one of the best amp I've ever had. Makes me wonder about ditching the Diezel sometimes..


----------



## drb




----------



## LCW




----------



## Marked Man

This is my Mesa Quad/Stereo-Simul 2:90, which is head and shoulders above anything I've played before. 

Hard for me to go back to a single head rig after after true stereo output to my Mesa Mark 4x12s. Still have my MkIII Simul-Class head, now mated to a Mark vertical 2x12. I've thought about filling my remaining rack spaces, but haven't gotten around to it yet (any suggestions??). I like hi-end multi-effects, but I have too little time to screw around with something overly complicated, and time and again, keep coming back to my simple Furman pedal board and about 3-4 select pedals that I actually use, which is better than giving me 2,000 options! My primary fundamental tone will also come from the amp, that's why I boughtt the Quad! I am a sucker for nice delays and octaves, however.


----------



## odibrom

Marked Man said:


> This is my Mesa Quad/Stereo-Simul 2:90, which is head and shoulders above anything I've played before.
> 
> Hard for me to go back to a single head rig after after true stereo output to my Mesa Mark 4x12s. Still have my MkIII Simul-Class head, now mated to a Mark vertical 2x12. I've thought about filling my remaining rack spaces, but haven't gotten around to it yet (any suggestions??). I like hi-end multi-effects, but I have too little time to screw around with something overly complicated, and time and again, keep coming back to my simple Furman pedal board and about 3-4 select pedals that I actually use, which is better than giving me 2,000 options! My primary fundamental tone will also come from the amp, that's why I boughtt the Quad! I am a sucker for nice delays and octaves, however.
> 
> View attachment 104167



... so you're in the demolition business... lol, as for FX, how about a G-Major or a G-Force from TC Electronic? they're quite cheap now...


----------



## Marked Man

odibrom said:


> ... so you're in the demolition business... lol, as for FX, how about a G-Major or a G-Force from TC Electronic? they're quite cheap now...



Yeah, Ear Drum demolition! 

Have to be careful with the ol' 2:90!

G-Force is high on the list. May be "old tech" now, but it still sounds great, which is all that matters. And obviously, it has stood the test of time. I'm not into fads.


----------



## odibrom

Marked Man said:


> Yeah, Ear Drum demolition!
> 
> Have to be careful with the ol' 2:90!
> 
> G-Force is high on the list. May be "old tech" now, but it still sounds great, which is all that matters. And obviously, it has stood the test of time. I'm not into fads.



I'm rocking a Triaxis + G-Force + 2:fifty rack. It's as old as it gets and only the power is "recent", all controlled via a MIDI pedalboard. I think it's easy to get complicated sounds, but also super easy to just use create simple FX chain with the most common Chorus/Reverb/Delay FXs... or maybe add a Compression...? I'm not a fan of the post preamp wah, not my thing, but the rest sound pretty good.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Really happy with this setup right now. FM3 - Ritter Pedal Size Power Amp - Vader 2x12


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Marked Man said:


> This is my Mesa Quad/Stereo-Simul 2:90, which is head and shoulders above anything I've played before.
> 
> Hard for me to go back to a single head rig after after true stereo output to my Mesa Mark 4x12s. Still have my MkIII Simul-Class head, now mated to a Mark vertical 2x12. I've thought about filling my remaining rack spaces, but haven't gotten around to it yet (any suggestions??). I like hi-end multi-effects, but I have too little time to screw around with something overly complicated, and time and again, keep coming back to my simple Furman pedal board and about 3-4 select pedals that I actually use, which is better than giving me 2,000 options! My primary fundamental tone will also come from the amp, that's why I boughtt the Quad! I am a sucker for nice delays and octaves, however.
> 
> View attachment 104167



Oh loooordie. 

I've been hunting for Mesa half-back cabs and everything that comes my way is not in a good condition i would happily pay for.


----------



## Marked Man

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh loooordie.
> 
> I've been hunting for Mesa half-back cabs and everything that comes my way is not in a good condition i would happily pay for.



Took many years of stalking to find my 2x12 but when I did, the guy had not one, but TWO EVM12Ls installed. They are like howitzers!  The 4x12s weren't easy to find either.

They are the best sounding cabs I have ever heard for sure, and especially for the Mark series they were designed for.


----------



## LCW

Downsizing…


----------



## MASS DEFECT

LCW said:


> Downsizing…
> 
> View attachment 104339



You sold the Iconic?


----------



## GreatGreen

Marked Man said:


> This is my Mesa Quad/Stereo-Simul 2:90, which is head and shoulders above anything I've played before.
> 
> Hard for me to go back to a single head rig after after true stereo output to my Mesa Mark 4x12s. Still have my MkIII Simul-Class head, now mated to a Mark vertical 2x12. I've thought about filling my remaining rack spaces, but haven't gotten around to it yet (any suggestions??). I like hi-end multi-effects, but I have too little time to screw around with something overly complicated, and time and again, keep coming back to my simple Furman pedal board and about 3-4 select pedals that I actually use, which is better than giving me 2,000 options! My primary fundamental tone will also come from the amp, that's why I boughtt the Quad! I am a sucker for nice delays and octaves, however.
> 
> View attachment 104167



I'd look for a used Axe-Fx II or Ultra. They'll do all the effects you could ever want, compatible with 4-cable-method for pre and post effects, and they're some of the most intuitive, most straightforward units to program you'll find.


----------



## eelblack2

Even my amps are obnoxiously finished.


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Even my amps are obnoxiously finished.
> View attachment 105072



You are not seriously dealing with Blades are you


----------



## Werecow

technomancer said:


> You are not seriously dealing with Blades are you


I've no idea who Blades are, but the wording and hashtags in that image match up perfectly to the level of visual design of the amp


----------



## technomancer

Werecow said:


> I've no idea who Blades are, but the wording and hashtags in that image match up perfectly to the level of visual design of the amp



He's more than a bit notorious in the amp building and DIY community and I'll leave it at that. Do some googling about Blades Amps if you're curious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> He's more than a bit notorious in the amp building and DIY community and I'll leave it at that. Do some googling about Blades Amps if you're curious.


Oh man is that Billy? I remember that dude being an absolute nut on the marshall forums.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh man is that Billy? I remember that dude being an absolute nut on the marshall forums.



Yep, that was why I was curious


----------



## cardinal

Wait, did Blades stop putting cup holders on top of his amps?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

It's been a while since I've posted my main rig in this thread because it hasn't changed very much over the last few years, but I figured it would be worth taking some new photos since I wanted to post in the "show your pedalboard" thread too 

The GCP/GCX and Amp Gizmo are the brains of the rig for midi presets, pedal switching, and amp channels/functions.






















I'm playing the Mark V through the left cabinet and the Ultra Lead through the right cabinet about 99% of the time that I'm just jamming. I'm currently using the Plumes for my main rhythm boost and the M77 for my lead/solo overdrive, but I have a handful of other pedals that I'll swap into those spots depending on my mood. All of the other pedals are pretty much "permanent" in their respective spots.


----------



## StevenC

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> It's been a while since I've posted my main rig in this thread because it hasn't changed very much over the last few years, but I figured it would be worth taking some new photos since I wanted to post in the "show your pedalboard" thread too
> 
> The GCP/GCX and Amp Gizmo are the brains of the rig for midi presets, pedal switching, and amp channels/functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing the Mark V through the left cabinet and the Ultra Lead through the right cabinet about 99% of the time that I'm just jamming. I'm currently using the Plumes for my main rhythm boost and the M77 for my lead/solo overdrive, but I have a handful of other pedals that I'll swap into those spots depending on my mood. All of the other pedals are pretty much "permanent" in their respective spots.


As a fellow dual amp enthusiast, how do you wire the Decimators with the Amp Gizmo?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

StevenC said:


> As a fellow dual amp enthusiast, how do you wire the Decimators with the Amp Gizmo?



The Amp Gizmo only does the amp channel/function switching. The Ultra Lead has a custom cable to connect to its footswitch jack, plus I'm using a couple of the 1/4" TRS jacks on the back of the unit to also control the Mark V and 5150. I think RJM makes (made?) a Rack Gizmo that controls amp functions _and _true bypass loops in one unit, though. 

All of the pedals on the bottom shelf are in individual loops in the GCX besides the Warden and Tumnus, which are chained in one loop together. I'm not using the Link functionality of the Decimator pedals and they both come before the ABY, so there's nothing unusual about how I have to set them up


----------



## StevenC

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The Amp Gizmo only does the amp channel/function switching. The Ultra Lead has a custom cable to connect to its footswitch jack, plus I'm using a couple of the 1/4" TRS jacks on the back of the unit to also control the Mark V and 5150. I think RJM makes (made?) a Rack Gizmo that controls amp functions _and _true bypass loops in one unit, though.
> 
> All of the pedals on the bottom shelf are in individual loops in the GCX besides the Warden and Tumnus, which are chained in one loop together. I'm not using the Link functionality of the Decimator pedals and they both come before the ABY, so there's nothing unusual about how I have to set them up


Sorry, got the Amp Gizmo and Rack/Effects Gizmo mixed up. Thanks!


----------



## Deadpool_25

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> It's been a while since I've posted my main rig in this thread because it hasn't changed very much over the last few years, but I figured it would be worth taking some new photos since I wanted to post in the "show your pedalboard" thread too
> 
> The GCP/GCX and Amp Gizmo are the brains of the rig for midi presets, pedal switching, and amp channels/functions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing the Mark V through the left cabinet and the Ultra Lead through the right cabinet about 99% of the time that I'm just jamming. I'm currently using the Plumes for my main rhythm boost and the M77 for my lead/solo overdrive, but I have a handful of other pedals that I'll swap into those spots depending on my mood. All of the other pedals are pretty much "permanent" in their respective spots.


I love this setup. It must sound glorious.

Every now and then I think about doing more of a rack-based setup instead of my normal pedalboard builds. It’s tough to fit everything I want to do on a pedalboard (especially considering control options using multiple amps).


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Deadpool_25 said:


> I love this setup. It must sound glorious.
> 
> Every now and then I think about doing more of a rack-based setup instead of my normal pedalboard builds. It’s tough to fit everything I want to do on a pedalboard (especially considering control options using multiple amps).



Thanks! Rack vs pedalboard is definitely a tough call once you get to something the size of your Maximum Effort™ build :wow:

I've had this head/rack case for nearly 10 years, so I've always had various iterations of my rig built around it since then. I might have gone for a pedalboard-based rig instead if switching units like the ES-8 had been available/affordable at the time, but I'm happy to stick with what I've got for the foreseeable future


----------



## TTMjeremy

Here is mine.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

TTMjeremy said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 106333
> View attachment 106334



This makes my GAS for a Multi-watt Rectifier much, much worse. Especially, for a blackface one.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Here's the current incarnation of what seems like an ever-evolving rig.


----------



## Werecow

TTMjeremy said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 106333
> View attachment 106334


What model is that EII Horizon? I've never seen one like that with just the one pickup before. Mine looks pretty much exactly like that except with two.


----------



## TTMjeremy

MASS DEFECT said:


> This makes my GAS for a Multi-watt Rectifier much, much worse. Especially, for a blackface one.


Got both off Reverb. I love my dual recs bro. Cant imagine playing through any other amp.


----------



## TTMjeremy

Werecow said:


> What model is that EII Horizon? I've never seen one like that with just the one pickup before. Mine looks pretty much exactly like that except with two.


It was a limited run Axe Palace did a couple years ago. I think there were 10 made. The best guitar Ive ever owned/played.


----------



## Werecow

TTMjeremy said:


> It was a limited run Axe Palace did a couple years ago. I think there were 10 made. The best guitar Ive ever owned/played.


It's awesome. I love the minimalist look of one pickup guitars.

Mine is also the best guitar i've got. Everything about it is pretty much perfect i think.


----------



## TTMjeremy

Werecow said:


> It's awesome. I love the minimalist look of one pickup guitars.
> 
> Mine is also the best guitar i've got. Everything about it is pretty much perfect i think.


The minimalistic look is what I prefer. My LTD i barely play anymore. Its just my backup during shows. Still a great guitar though. The horizon is my main. Has everything I need or want. 

LTD rolled out a single pickup, 1 knob guitar. The M-7. Havent played one but they look nice.


----------



## Choop

Quick pre-jam phone pic of my current setup, or at least the one that I'm using the most.


----------



## manu80

Changed a few things recently to match the nuclear threat in the world right now
Laboga hector, crate stealth ( what an amp !), amt 50 ( awesome disto sound) and krank rev pro jr
New attenuator too, better thatn the bugera one for sure 
Left Below is a dv mark triple 6 120w but even with the attenuator it’s too powerful so it will go.


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## maggotspawn

DSL's.


----------



## AdenM

Finally got the FM3 wired up for 4CM with the USA Archon 50 Combo I picked up recently. Was on the Helix for a while but the FM3 is instantly easier to dial in both in 4CM and standalone.


----------



## knox1987




----------



## knox1987

manu80 said:


> Changed a few things recently to match the nuclear threat in the world right now
> Laboga hector, crate stealth ( what an amp !), amt 50 ( awesome disto sound) and krank rev pro jr
> New attenuator too, better thatn the bugera one for sure
> Left Below is a dv mark triple 6 120w but even with the attenuator it’s too powerful so it will go.
> View attachment 108005


How that hector amp compare to other high gains?


----------



## manu80

I had a diezel einstein before. The hector has more gain and grain.
Clean sound is ok on both but the hector is beefier.
The crate has a great distortion channel, but goes more from glam Rock to Thrash, but less bassy than the hector. And it has the most reactive EQ i've ever seen on an amp so far


----------



## RevDrucifer

My FM9 rig-

Left cab is an old Mesa 2x12 with Black Shadows, right cab is a Line 6 cab I put WGS Retro 30’s in. TC Electronics BAM200 and a Duncan PS170 power them, running in stereo out of the FM9. 

I’m going to add a Digitech Freqout to the board, then make a patchbay for everything connecting to the FM9 so I’m not putting stress on the jacks or have to worry about stepping on them.


----------



## Matt08642

Had most of my stuff stored away for the longest time just playing VSTs, but decided to break out the toys since I restrung basically all my guitars.




I always forget how fun a real amp/pedals are. Not pictured is my 10 band EQ in the effects loop, just slight adjustments make everything so much better.


----------



## John




----------



## Grindspine

I finally replaced the EarthQuaker Devices Depths vibe on my 2nd pedalboard with another Micro Vibe. The EarthQuaker sounds great and is versatile, but I always went back to using the Micro Vibe. It was time for a second one.

So, my rig for today was PRS P24 > Russian Pickle fuzz > VHT Valvulator buffer > Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe > Dunlop Crybaby Junior wah > Seymour Duncan 805 overdrive > Mesa/Boogie Mark 525 > EarCandy Bailey 2x8 cabinet.

It sounds pretty damn good. I went from fiddling around to actually getting a chunky, chewy, swishy vibe sound for a Hendrix-style national anthem!


----------



## MantraSky.

My current gear (most of it, not including my recording studio).....


----------



## ParanoiaEngine

I know this is gonna impress people lol (the boss katana isn’t mine, I use the vox) 
I was super impressed with the brutal tone I get from the nu metal setting on the vox with my cheap overdrive pedal. Gonna have to use it on the demo because I can’t afford the amp I really want. Not sure how it’ll turn out but it sounds brutal in the room. The speakers are a JBL party box 200 I got on sale for $180 at BJ’s. It was originally over $500 so I use that as my studio monitors. Pretty good speakers I run EZBass and superior drummer through


----------



## ParanoiaEngine




----------



## maggotspawn

Updated pic with new 1960 cabs.


----------



## Mourguitars

maggotspawn said:


> Updated pic with new 1960 cabs.


Sweet MS...congrats

Mike


----------



## LCW




----------



## manu80

Can’t believe i don’t like the Laboga hector
Must be me and I’ll try it again later. (Put it aside on the left)
But i found a rh150g3 for damn cheap so….yeah i know…. Sounds good to my hear….And the gain 2 is so percussive on those, really love it. Still, it has a LOT of bass !!!!


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Steinmetzify

Been a minute since I stepped onto this setup, haven’t gotten bored yet.


----------



## HaydenLM1

My corner!


----------



## odibrom

HaydenLM1 said:


> View attachment 110125
> 
> 
> My corner!



Nice place dude, but there's no need to have it in your signature, please remove it from there...


----------



## HaydenLM1

odibrom said:


> Nice place dude, but there's no need to have it in your signature, please remove it from there...


Thanks dude, and no..? i want to leave it there...? if thats okay with you lol


----------



## odibrom

HaydenLM1 said:


> Thanks dude, and no..? i want to leave it there...? if thats okay with you lol


... then maybe a bit smaller? it's visually obfuscating when reading a thread... please... I get it, you're proud of it (and you should), but there's no need to "scream" it at everyone's faces/eyes... just saying, do as you will...


----------



## HaydenLM1

odibrom said:


> ... then maybe a bit smaller? it's visually obfuscating when reading a thread... please... I get it, you're proud of it (and you should), but there's no need to "scream" it at everyone's faces/eyes... just saying, do as you will...


Ah, Gotcha. Now I understand why you'd want it removing..I mean its very small on my screen here (only about 300x300 pixels or something like that)..
Ill make a different signature soon, but thank you for the feedback!


----------



## tayistay

there's another cab off camera


----------



## Steinmetzify

tayistay said:


> View attachment 110128
> 
> there's another cab off camera



Dig the Arrow, what are we looking at for amps?

5153s with the faceplates removed?


----------



## tayistay

Steinmetzify said:


> Dig the Arrow, what are we looking at for amps?
> 
> 5153s with the faceplates removed?


Yep! I like loud amps, but not loud branding.

Oh, and actually that's a V-II, not an Arrow.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Posted here last December that I downsized to two heads and one 2x12 cab and a Fractal FM9. Yet, here we are today...


----------



## Deadpool_25

Typically I’ll either use the EVHs with the real pedals or I’ll run the FM9 straight into their FX loops.


----------



## TheReal7




----------



## Mourguitars

maggotspawn said:


> Updated pic with new 1960 cabs.



You got it going on with the Marshalls as of late !

Mike


----------



## LCW

Renewed love for my Stealth 50/Mesa 4x12…


----------



## Choop

MASS DEFECT said:


> Posted here last December that I downsized to two heads and one 2x12 cab and a Fractal FM9. Yet, here we are today...
> 
> View attachment 110206
> View attachment 110207



I can only hope to one day have a similarly impressive Mesa arsenal!  Funny ours are similar but different -- I have two Mark IIIs and a 2 channel recto, and I've been looking at either a Maverick or maybe Royal Atlantic.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Choop said:


> I can only hope to one day have a similarly impressive Mesa arsenal!  Funny ours are similar but different -- I have two Mark IIIs and a 2 channel recto, and I've been looking at either a Maverick or maybe Royal Atlantic.


Oh you are set with those Mark IIIs! The cabs, you can definitely hunt craigslist and guitar center used. I'm gunning for a Fillmore 100 head for the blues stuff and a pedal platform, but Mesa just raised all prices, and I can't justify that expense anymore. 

Well, unless a Mark IIB+ or III KRG gets sold cheap locally. lol


----------



## narad

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh you are set with those Mark IIIs! The cabs, you can definitely hunt craigslist and guitar center used. I'm gunning for a Fillmore 100 head for the blues stuff and a pedal platform, but Mesa just raised all prices, and I can't justify that expense anymore.
> 
> Well, unless a Mark IIB+ or III KRG gets sold cheap locally. lol


Can't help you with cheaply but I have a III krg for sale


----------



## MASS DEFECT

narad said:


> Can't help you with cheaply but I have a III krg for sale


I probably and most likely can't afford it right now. But maaaann...wow.


----------



## Protestheriphery

The loudest dust magnet I know.


----------



## ParanoiaEngine

just got this thing in the mail. I love it though it does sound different than the peaveys. can't beat it for $325


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Here is my current set-up. The guitar is an Aristides 060 with a worn steel finish. It is kept in drop D tuning and is very, very awesome. 

The only thing missing from this photo is a small pedal board with just 3 pedals on it. There is a Boss SD-1 for an always on boost, a MXR uni-vibe pedal, and a Boss tuner pedal. 

My photography skills and my camera are terrible. That guitar's paint is really pretty damn amazing looking in-person.


----------



## LCW

Swapperoo… Bye Stealth, Hello Badlander…


----------



## ShredmasterD

LCW said:


> Swapperoo… Bye Stealth, Hello Badlander…
> 
> View attachment 111527


that is all one needs to sound bad ass all night long


----------



## cardinal

LCW said:


> Swapperoo… Bye Stealth, Hello Badlander…
> 
> View attachment 111527


Congrats! Really need to try out a Bandlander one of these days.


----------



## LCW

cardinal said:


> Congrats! Really need to try out a Bandlander one of these days.


You really do lol. As long as you're not expecting a carbon copy of a dual recto... To me it's definitely an amp that utilizes the EL34s to its advantage. More refined factory modded JCM800-like, or ENGL, or Diezel, than old school rectifier... IMO.


----------



## LCW

Had some spare light jewels lying around from a previous recto… Purple looked cool…


----------



## MASS DEFECT

LCW said:


> Swapperoo… Bye Stealth, Hello Badlander…
> 
> View attachment 111527




The Badlander sounds awesome with Gibsons! The amp sounds more Marshall than the Triple Crown.


----------



## John




----------



## JW Shreds

I'm all digital these days and I'm not a band anymore so here is my modeling and studio setup! In the past I've used numerous flavors of 5150/6505, maxon od808, mesa cabs, and the helix.
I run the FM3 straight into the interface via xlr and Jam through my Monitors


----------



## nikt

I took some pix today, before downgrading to something smaller to a new apartment.


----------



## StevenC

Update 1 of X


----------



## Soya

CHOICE


----------



## riseguitar

TheUnvanquished said:


> Here is my current set-up. The guitar is an Aristides 060 with a worn steel finish. It is kept in drop D tuning and is very, very awesome.
> 
> The only thing missing from this photo is a small pedal board with just 3 pedals on it. There is a Boss SD-1 for an always on boost, a MXR uni-vibe pedal, and a Boss tuner pedal.
> 
> My photography skills and my camera are terrible. That guitar's paint is really pretty damn amazing looking in-person.
> 
> View attachment 111331


Sweet looking guitar and setup. Ilkey like.


----------



## Deadpool_25

StevenC said:


> Update 1 of X
> 
> View attachment 112990


Dibs.


----------



## Deadpool_25




----------



## Mourguitars

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 113357



Sweet !

What are the cabs/speakers...?

Looks awesome as always Deadpool...nice and clean !

Mike


----------



## StevenC

Update nearly there


----------



## Deadpool_25

Mourguitars said:


> Sweet !
> 
> What are the cabs/speakers...?
> 
> Looks awesome as always Deadpool...nice and clean !
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the kind words! The cabs are custom 2x12s by BFG cabs. I specced them out and he built them. The ones pictured are the second and third of three—I ordered the first as kind of an experiment and liked it so much I ordered two more. Both have a Mesa V30 on the bottom and a Creamback 75 on top.


----------



## odibrom

... you guys are bombing this thread... please, keep them coming, we love these photos... some sound bites would be great too...


----------



## youngthrasher9

Temporary and super fuckin unsuspecting rig.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

StevenC said:


> Update nearly there



My god. How does the JP stack against the Vh4 and Herbert?


----------



## StevenC

MASS DEFECT said:


> My god. How does the JP stack against the Vh4 and Herbert?


The JP and the VH4 are sort of their own thing. Herbert, in my opinion, cops a lot of the sound of both of them. I plug into the Herbert 9 times out of 10. The Twosie has the best lead sound because I'm a Petrucci fan, but the other two can pretty much be dialed however you need. Clean is also far better on the Twosie, but I have an older one with the broken loop so it's just less useful to me overall than the Diezels. Channel 3 and 4 are very unique on the VH4 obviously and worth keeping around, but it's probably the only amp in the room that wouldn't be my only amp. (A stereo Hagen is the dream, I think).


----------



## narad

MASS DEFECT said:


> My god. How does the JP stack against the Vh4 and Herbert?



These are all pedal platforms for the variety of mk 1.5 tonebender circuits on the ground.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

StevenC said:


> The JP and the VH4 are sort of their own thing. Herbert, in my opinion, cops a lot of the sound of both of them. I plug into the Herbert 9 times out of 10. The Twosie has the best lead sound because I'm a Petrucci fan, but the other two can pretty much be dialed however you need. Clean is also far better on the Twosie, but I have an older one with the broken loop so it's just less useful to me overall than the Diezels. Channel 3 and 4 are very unique on the VH4 obviously and worth keeping around, but it's probably the only amp in the room that wouldn't be my only amp. (A stereo Hagen is the dream, I think).



Good to know! I think a Herbert is in my future maybe 5-6 years from now. They kinda have insane prices stateside. I have the poorman's version with my Megalith Beta. But the real thing is just awesome.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> These are all pedal platforms for the variety of mk 1.5 tonebender circuits on the ground.


You picked like the only Tonebender circuit I don't have a variation of.

You're 100% right though.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> Update nearly there


Oh fuck yeah. Jesus Christ my man, hard to top this picture.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Oh fuck yeah. Jesus Christ my man, hard to top this picture.


There's other stuff in the other room, just nothing I like playing as much. Still waiting on a few things to arrive to finish it off.


----------



## CanserDYI

"Finish it off" fucking lol @ that statement


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> "Finish it off" fucking lol @ that statement


Mostly getting the board finished and beautification. The spare VH4S is mainly out as a joke too


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> Mostly getting the board finished and beautification. The spare VH4S is mainly out as a joke too


"I bought a few people's dream amp twice. It's funny. Laugh."


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> "I bought a few people's dream amp twice. It's funny. Laugh."


Hey, you need quad.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> Hey, you need quad.


Christ almighty didn't even see that h9000 up there I thought it was some white boxed fractal. That thing fun to mess with?


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Christ almighty didn't even see that h9000 up there I thought it was some white boxed fractal. That thing fun to mess with?


Like you wouldn't believe! It's crazy powerful, it's somewhere between 16 H9s and 16 H8000s but the way it's set up you can't use it all at once without going in and out of the unit repeatedly. Does mean you can use it for a full band rig if you want, or a whole mix. 

Sounds incredible. We use it for wet dry wet a lot, the VH4S is nice for the sides with any amp driving the main sound. Yet to find a better poweramp, but need to get my hands on a Fryette. We've shot it out against a H3000, 4500, Orville, Eclipse, and it hangs. Had most of the fancy digital pedals too, and the only ones that compare are the Factors with the same algorithms. 

Also it makes me smile when I look at it, so getting it out of the big rack, up high and visible was a big priority. 

Only thing it's missing is an IR loader.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Like you wouldn't believe! It's crazy powerful, it's somewhere between 16 H9s and 16 H8000s but the way it's set up you can't use it all at once without going in and out of the unit repeatedly. Does mean you can use it for a full band rig if you want, or a whole mix.
> 
> Sounds incredible. We use it for wet dry wet a lot, the VH4S is nice for the sides with any amp driving the main sound. Yet to find a better poweramp, but need to get my hands on a Fryette. We've shot it out against a H3000, 4500, Orville, Eclipse, and it hangs. Had most of the fancy digital pedals too, and the only ones that compare are the Factors with the same algorithms.
> 
> Also it makes me smile when I look at it, so getting it out of the big rack, up high and visible was a big priority.
> 
> Only thing it's missing is an IR loader.


You're an 80s rack guy living in a fractal fm9 world.


----------



## LCW

Picked this guy up from my local GC used section. Pretty decent deal. Bonus it had a V30 swapped in!


----------



## rokket2005

Got my keyboard wall decluttered and minimized down to the stuff I actually like and use/know how to use.


----------



## youngthrasher9

This plus my board with:

Boss SD-1, Behringer UM300, Donner tuner, and a Donner Soph Gate.

I am not ashamed to say this is one of the best sounding rigs I’ve ever owned and also one of the cheapest.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the cab has fane p50s 
gonna put it through its paces tomorrow.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the cab has fane p50s
> gonna put it through its paces tomorrow.


Fane? Doesn't Eminence make the P50 speakers that Fryette uses?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fane? Doesn't Eminence make the P50 speakers that Fryette uses?


yeah eminence, not fane, my bad


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah eminence, not fane, my bad


I think Fane makes a speaker for Fryette now as well. P70 maybe?


----------



## StevenC

Only like 3 things left to buy.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Only like 3 things left to buy.



Don't fool yourself...


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> Don't fool yourself...


I don't mean to stop. I mean until it's complete. I have a load of guitars still to buy.

Maybe 4 things if I ever find a rack pre that I actually like.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> (...) Maybe 4 things if I ever find a rack pre that I actually like.


Mesa Boogie Triaxis, Recto Recording Preamp, Formula Preamp... Engle 530/570/580... the Synergy modular stuff...?...


----------



## CanserDYI

Wondering what you consider "complete" @StevenC and what completes the rig?


----------



## Mourguitars

LCW said:


> Picked this guy up from my local GC used section. Pretty decent deal. Bonus it had a V30 swapped in!
> 
> View attachment 113825
> 
> 
> View attachment 113826



Oh ok , i see the guitar now...you always post up something sweet with a nice Axe !

Lol

Mike


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Wondering what you consider "complete" @StevenC and what completes the rig?


I need a wah, a Fryette 2/90/2, and I want to replace the 10bandEQ with a smaller 17 band one.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> I need a wah, a Fryette 2/90/2, and I want to replace the 10bandEQ with a smaller 17 band one.


Why do I find it odd that you are rocking 2 VH4's, a JP2C, and a JVM but don't have a wah?


----------



## Mourguitars

My rig is still the same...

Been running the Avatar cab with greenbacks along with the Friedman 2x12 V30 cab with my heads...thats good pairing...man it sounds good

Mike


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Why do I find it odd that you are rocking 2 VH4's, a JP2C, and a JVM but don't have a wah?


My wah broke and it's hard to justify replacing it


----------



## KentBrockman

This is my practice rig. I was getting tired of whipping out the Helix and a monitor just for practice, so I bought a Positive Grid Spark during a Labor Day sale. The guitar is an RG1570 (02 serial number) in Royal Blue.




My fancier rigs are under covers or in boxes or cases since I am not using them as much and include a bunch of Prestiges, a Marshall Silver Jubilee cab, a Blackstar Series One head, a Helix with a Headrush monitor, and a bunch of pedals. The Blackstar head is something I am keeping for future recording, but I have used the Helix and band practices and shows.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## jaxadam

Pulled this thing out of hibernation and have been having a blast with it. This sucker grinds.


----------



## Soya

KnightBrolaire said:


>


A fuckin plus


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> Pulled this thing out of hibernation and have been having a blast with it. This sucker grinds.



A 2112? Who're you, Quigley?


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> A 2112? Who're you, Quigley?



I can dial in tones with that thing that will make a Quad Cortex jealous.


----------



## gunshow86de

Finally wasn't too lazy to actually wire this up...


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

So this is my rig, sounds brutal to my ears, but there are a few things I'd like to change once I get tim€ to do so. Pedalboar is MIDI only, cabs are home made loaded with Celestion Vintage Century 12" speakers each. The rack is what it is, with the G-Force in the Triaxis' loop. At home, poweramp's outs go into the Captors and then into the audio interface. In rehearsals I'll use whatever cabs there are to use, generally 2x 412s. As for recording, I'll load 6 channels (3x stereo) into the DAW: Triaxis record outs, Captors' DRY outs and Captors' emulated outs. The Captors emulated outs mixed witht eh Triaxis Record outs (also emulated) sound pretty well and "in your face".

Changes will be to get a Synergy Syn5050 and sell this Mesa 2:fifty, get an AXE FX2 and sell the G-Force, sell the boss FV300L and get a 3rd Boss FV500H... but I'm happy as this is for the moment.


----------



## NexusMT

My current "Digital" Rig which i use for recording and for silent/low volume practice.

- Neural DSP Fortin Cali (I also have Petrucci which i only use for the Effects, i prefer the Cali amp sounds way more)
- Focusrite 2i2
- Desktop PC with Ryzen 5800X + NVIDIA 2800S
- Edifier R1700BT
- Reaper


----------



## NexusMT

Now my current "Analog" Rig, the most fun btw...

- Ibanez RGD Prestige
- HB DC-60 Junior
- Fender Vintera 60s Mod for my blues rock fix.
- Solar E1.6 Vintera
- JCM 800 SC20
- Engl Powerball 2
- HB 1x12 cab with V30
- Rotovibe, JP Wah, EVH Phase, Fortin modded TS808 (for my JCM 800, Engl doesn't need boost ), Analog Chorus and Carbon Copy.


----------



## odibrom

NexusMT said:


> Now my current "Analog" Rig, the most fun btw...
> 
> - Ibanez RGD Prestige
> - HB DC-60 Junior
> - Fender Vintera 60s Mod for my blues rock fix.
> - Solar E1.6 Vintera
> - JCM 800 SC20
> - Engl Powerball 2
> - HB 1x12 cab with V30
> - Rotovibe, JP Wah, EVH Phase, Fortin modded TS808 (for my JCM 800, Engl doesn't need boost ), Analog Chorus and Carbon Copy.
> 
> View attachment 116431
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116432
> 
> 
> View attachment 116433
> 
> 
> View attachment 116437
> 
> 
> View attachment 116434
> 
> 
> View attachment 116435



Grab a Captor loadbox and then have fun with your analogue gear through headphones and record at the same time...


----------



## tayistay

Quite pleased with this setup. Just one snake cable between rack and pedals (9v + audio). The amp (handle and feet removed) is mounted on a rack shelf using its chassis screws, so it's very secure. MIDI from MC8 to Eclipse is wireless. May get a deeper rack case so I can rear-mount a power strip, feed through panel, and possibly a fan.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Can’t remember if I ever posted pics here, but here are my two rigs. My Marshall VS100 half stack with the Blackstar Club 50 head on top. That’s my at home setup. The Line 6 PodGo and G50 wireless are my entire bass rig for my Metallica tribute. It’s great not having to lug amps around.


----------



## NexusMT

odibrom said:


> Grab a Captor loadbox and then have fun with your analogue gear through headphones and record at the same time...



Its on the wishlist


----------



## odibrom

NexusMT said:


> Its on the wishlist


This is the way!... I only regret not having bought mine sooner...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Big stereo rig for my recent gig at a halloween party. Pedalboard into an Alesis Quadraverb sending stereo outs to a Lab Series L7 with Jensen Jets and Cannabis Rexes in an X pattern on the left and a Peavey XR400 PA amp powering a Carvin V412B (with original Carvin "British Series" drivers) on the right. 

It was right around 0°F, I played two 1-hour sets with a break in between. No technical issues, nothing caught on fire, and nothing froze off. Love playing outside, it was loud but the open air eats up so much of the high end that people were comfortably crowded around the fire with me.

I was aiming for Pan/magical satyr with the costume, but most people identified me as Tim the Sorcerer which was... close enough.


----------



## odibrom

@wheresthefbomb Shiiiit, didn't your fingers freeze? Sometimes at rehearsals I complain I'm having my fingers frozen with cold and it's like 10ºC (for those with other temperature measurements, water freezes at/below 0ºC and 20ºC is the beginning of short sleeves around here)...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

@odibrom Yes it was cold haha, I took a lot of "breaks" to warm my hands on the heat lamp while the chain of delays and reverbs did its thing. Also did a lot of re-tuning my guitar haha, thank dog for tuner pedals. 

Power chords were especially challenging, cowboy chords surprisingly much less so. Any colder and I think it would've been impossible, I also have a feeling the electronics would've started acting up. I was sort of expecting the quadraverb to "nope" out at some point but it powered through.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> @odibrom Yes it was cold haha, I took a lot of "breaks" to warm my hands on the heat lamp while the chain of delays and reverbs did its thing. Also did a lot of re-tuning my guitar haha, thank dog for tuner pedals.
> 
> Power chords were especially challenging, cowboy chords surprisingly much less so. Any colder and I think it would've been impossible, I also have a feeling the electronics would've started acting up. I was sort of expecting the quadraverb to "nope" out at some point but it powered through.


Man I was looking at that photo like "tuning nightmare" over here, the cold air with the hot flame right there, jeeez your guitar probably hated it! Also, I can already feel my fingers slowing down and becoming just mush in temperatures like that, salute to getting the job done when it needed to be done, soldier.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Man I was looking at that photo like "tuning nightmare" over here, the cold air with the hot flame right there, jeeez your guitar probably hated it! Also, I can already feel my fingers slowing down and becoming just mush in temperatures like that, salute to getting the job done when it needed to be done, soldier.



I was getting paid (flat rate at that), which provided a lot of incentive


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> I was getting paid (flat rate at that), which provided a lot of incentive


Have you ever considered surgery latex gloves? could they help keeping your hands warm for a bit more without loosing much touch? Just asking, I honestly don't know shit about playing in those conditions...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> Have you ever considered surgery latex gloves? could they help keeping your hands warm for a bit more without loosing much touch? Just asking, I honestly don't know shit about playing in those conditions...



That's not a bad idea, though it wasn't honestly nearly as bad as I'd expected. I don't think I'd do it again without being sandwiched between the fire and the heat lamp like that, though, or at any colder temp than it was.


----------



## NexusMT

odibrom said:


> This is the way!... I only regret not having bought mine sooner...


Did you got the normal captor or the captor X ?


----------



## odibrom

NexusMT said:


> Did you got the normal captor or the captor X ?


Yes, because
1 - I use them (2x of them) at home, so the IRs are added at the DAW
2 - I wanted an analogue cab simulation with them.
3 - I didn't want to rely on digital cab simulation in case I'll need it in a gig or rehearsal.
4 - as with most analogue gear, it will still be relevant 10+ years down the road...


----------



## NexusMT

odibrom said:


> Yes, because
> 1 - I use them (2x of them) at home, so the IRs are added at the DAW
> 2 - I wanted an analogue cab simulation with them.
> 3 - I didn't want to rely on digital cab simulation in case I'll need it in a gig or rehearsal.
> 4 - as with most analogue gear, it will still be relevant 10+ years down the road...



desculpa acho que o erro foi meu e nao me expliquei bem. 

Cool, which version of the Captor do you have the cheaper or the more expensive Captor X ?
is the captor X worth it, since its 2x more expensive ?


----------



## odibrom

NexusMT said:


> desculpa acho que o erro foi meu e nao me expliquei bem.
> 
> Cool, which version of the Captor do you have the cheaper or the more expensive Captor X ?
> is the captor X worth it, since its 2x more expensive ?


tranquilo, vou voltar a explicar... e o erro foi de facto meu, não teu, não te respondi linearmente.

I have 2x Captor 8Ohms, the cheaper version with no IRs loading _skills_. Since my use of these is strictly at home, I can do the IR loading with the WoS software. Nevertheless, I kind of like their analogue cab simulation and it mixes pretty well with my triaxis emulated outputs, super crunch sounds. It's not brilliant, but I like it and I've tested it with a friend's Fender with and without the analogue cab sim coming out through FRFR cabs and it sounded pretty well.

To me, I don't think the Captor X is worthy, mainly because I don't use it outside my home. However, I can see it's use for gigging musicians who need different cab sounds for different parts of their set and its MIDI compatibility may become a handy tool for tone control.

Also note that the Cheaper version can be powered via phantom power from a console or an audio interface, the Captor X does need a power transformer.


----------



## sonofabias




----------



## NexusMT

odibrom said:


> tranquilo, vou voltar a explicar... e o erro foi de facto meu, não teu, não te respondi linearmente.
> 
> I have 2x Captor 8Ohms, the cheaper version with no IRs loading _skills_. Since my use of these is strictly at home, I can do the IR loading with the WoS software. Nevertheless, I kind of like their analogue cab simulation and it mixes pretty well with my triaxis emulated outputs, super crunch sounds. It's not brilliant, but I like it and I've tested it with a friend's Fender with and without the analogue cab sim coming out through FRFR cabs and it sounded pretty well.
> 
> To me, I don't think the Captor X is worthy, mainly because I don't use it outside my home. However, I can see it's use for gigging musicians who need different cab sounds for different parts of their set and its MIDI compatibility may become a handy tool for tone control.
> 
> Also note that the Cheaper version can be powered via phantom power from a console or an audio interface, the Captor X does need a power transformer.


Thanks for the explanation , now I got it. it would be a very similar use case for me since I would only record at home and could use external IR. I see as disadvantage that the cheaper version attenuates –20DB and maybe would require some tuning to do silent recording


----------



## odibrom

NexusMT said:


> Thanks for the explanation , now I got it. it would be a very similar use case for me since I would only record at home and could use external IR. I see as disadvantage that the cheaper version attenuates –20DB and maybe would require some tuning to do silent recording


*You can do silent recording*, just don't plug the cab in the Captor. When there's a cab plugged in, the captor does not load the energy, the cab does. When there's no cab plugged, the captor loads the amps energy and you're safe to record silently.

All I miss in the Captor V1 is a switch to disengage the cabs instead of having to physically remove the cab's jack out of its socket. A switch in its front would be nice.


----------



## NexusMT

odibrom said:


> *You can do silent recording*, just don't plug the cab in the Captor. When there's a cab plugged in, the captor does not load the energy, the cab does. When there's no cab plugged, the captor loads the amps energy and you're safe to record silently.
> 
> All I miss in the Captor V1 is a switch to disengage the cabs instead of having to physically remove the cab's jack out of its socket. A switch in its front would be nice.


ok i think you convinced me to get the "standard" Captor.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## LCW




----------



## LCW




----------



## wheresthefbomb

@LCW that's a handsome LP I dig the burst 

10/10 Sebastians agree: More Is More


----------



## Lax

Back to bedroom mode


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## NexusMT

Thats


sonofabias said:


> View attachment 116613


that's somekind of Revv and Engl heaven ? 

is that the Powerball I and the Invader ?


----------



## tayistay

sonofabias said:


> View attachment 116613


Don't mount your amps on the ceiling.


----------



## sonofabias




----------



## odibrom

sonofabias said:


>


hey, @tayistay said no amps on the ceiling...


----------



## sonofabias

NexusMT said:


> Thats
> 
> that's somekind of Revv and Engl heaven ?
> 
> is that the Powerball I and the Invader ?


Invader 1and II


----------



## sonofabias

odibrom said:


> hey, @tayistay said no amps on the ceiling...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I'm super proud of this so I'm posting it everywhere. Finally got the clear pickguard in and finished the hardware upgrades for now.


----------



## LCW

The Badlander’s days are numbered…


----------



## Jon Pearson

Not sure how we feel about at home digital rigs.... 

Finally got my desk set up with everything plugged in and all cables routed. It's been so much more conducive to me actually sitting down and playing more guitar. I splurged a bit on myself for post Christmas to get the Saffire 18i8 and the power strip, I've got the Axe going into the Saffire via SPDIF so everything is tidy and highly functional.


----------



## odibrom

Jon Pearson said:


> View attachment 119407
> 
> 
> Not sure how we feel about at home digital rigs...


I see a Focusrite and an Axe FX, so you're good...


----------



## LCW

Plugged back into the Badlander after playing and tweaking (mainly tweaking) with a Fractal FM9. I was gonna sell it, but it's staying. So good! Probably return or sell the FM9.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Jon Pearson said:


> Not sure how we feel about at home digital rigs....




Mastodon


----------



## Jon Pearson

remorse is for the dead said:


> Mastodon



My favorite album art ever


----------

